# MUT NEST (All-purpose year-round chat!)



## meaganola (Jul 17, 2014)

Brought to you by 80's hair, synth pop legends, and my summer of 1985.  (Yes, this is from 1984, but it wasn't on constant loop on HBO/Showtime when I was visiting my grandparents until the following year.)  Oh, and, of course, Falcor.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3khTntOxX-k

The officially unofficial MUT NEST, aka the year-round slumber party/summer camp/happy hour/you name it!  My acronym meaning is clearly Never Ending Story Time.  Your expansion may vary.

This thread is not specific to any exchange or group!  It's here to fill in the gaps between Midsummer and Secret Santa -- and, if there turns out to be a desire, to bridge the gap between multiple exchanges that might be going on at the same time, whether that's Midsummer and Summerswap or nails and classic Secret Santa.  Come one, come all, even if you haven't participated in an exchange in the past or have no plans to do so in the future!  Sometimes I think we only ended up doing Midsummer because everyone just wanted a reason to hang out in a general thread and chat!  There is only one rule specific to this thread (standard MUT rules apply, of course):  Nothing is off-topic here.  It would be groovy if photos were put behind spoilers if there are more than a few in a post simply to make it easier for people to scroll through on phones.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 19, 2014)

Going to go ahead and reply to this so I remember it when the time comes! YAY!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 1, 2014)

I have my chips. I have my mask. Now I just have to get home!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 1, 2014)

Yay


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 1, 2014)

I may have ordered 20 sheet masks today (and am looking at making an additional order elsewhere) – so this girl is definitely ready!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Aug 1, 2014)

Subscribing yay!!!


----------



## LadyK (Aug 1, 2014)

Mask ready and waiting.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 1, 2014)

Wheeeeeeee!!! Ready to grab my mask and some ice cream once I get these kids in bed!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 1, 2014)

Just signing in with my mint chocolate chip (actually the better kind with the salted dark chocolate and mint fudge cups).


----------



## BSquared (Aug 1, 2014)

I have pie, does that count?


----------



## BSquared (Aug 1, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Just signing in with my mint chocolate chip (actually the better kind with the salted dark chocolate and mint fudge cups).


What is this magic you speak of!?!?


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 1, 2014)

bsquared said:


> What is this magic you speak of!?!?


Private Selection Denali Mint Moose Tracks Ice Cream--I get it at my local Kroger whenever it is on sale!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 1, 2014)

bsquared said:


> I have pie, does that count?


Pie *always* counts. 

(When I first moved into this apartment, it was during the first season of _Dollhouse_.  I didn't have wifi yet, and I don't have a tv, so on Saturday mornings, I would take my laptop to the coffee house a block away and have pie and a mocha or iced tea while I used their wifi to watch it!  For a coffee place, their coffee-based beverages were atrocious, but their pies are *awesome*.  They usually have ten different varieties on any given day until they run out of that one for the day.  Mmm, pie.  Both sides of my family are from Yakima, which is a *huge* tree fruit-growing area, so we frequently had fruit pies growing up, even after we moved away from that area.  Mom's secret to thickening filling:  Minute tapioca pearls.  She *hated* messing with cornstarch.  Ack!  Now I want pie!)


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 1, 2014)

bsquared said:


> I have pie, does that count?


I hope so because I just polished off a piece of peach pie...my favorite! 



puppymomofthree said:


> Private Selection Denali Mint Moose Tracks Ice Cream--I get it at my local Kroger whenever it is on sale!


I don't normally shop at Kroger, but now I might!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 1, 2014)

Well worth a Kroger trip--I have never known a mint chocolate chip fan who did not think this was better than their to that point favorite version.


----------



## BSquared (Aug 1, 2014)

I don't have a Kroger!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> we have something called a moose tracks ice cream up here though. I'm gonna investigate whilst grocery shopping tomorrow.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 1, 2014)

Oh Kroger I MISS YOU.  They're everywhere around where I'm from (Greater Cincinnati area), and NOWHERE where I am now (rural NC).  

They have my tea (Bigelow's Vanilla Caramel)

They have my chili (Skyline)

They have my ice cream (UDF's Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough)

They have my tartar sauce (Frisch's! A local restaurant - Kroger sells it in jars that I can TAKE HOME, though!)

They have my chip dip (Montgomery Inn BBQ Dip)

They have awesome sales, and clearance items (I got a bread machine for $20 that is currently selling on Amazon for $65!)

They have fuel points - for every $100 you spend, you get $0.10 off per gallon at their station.  On the weekends, double fuel points! My husband's aunt ROUTINELY gets $0.50 off per gallon!

I never thought it was possible to love a grocery store this much! Haha!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 1, 2014)

I can't decide whether I'm lucky or unlucky to live basically where I grew up.  I'm a block from the pizza place where we went to all the time when I was in college.  I'm actually here purely accidentally.  I had precisely zero intent to move to this area (I was trying to move to the Bay area, preferably Berkeley or Oakland), nevermind on the bus line that runs *to the hospital where I was born*.  All of the regional stuff I grew up with that is still made is still available at Fred Meyer!  (Freddy's is actually now a Kroger company, but they haven't really changed very much from when I was a kid despire the acquisition.) 

Unfortunately, the ice cream I was obsessed with in college is a brand that isn't even made any more.  Danken's.  It was a small company in Seattle (where I moved in 1992) that was *amazing* and basically a local Ben &amp; Jerry's.  They had some questionable flavors (*why* did Old English 800 -- yes, as in the malt liquor -- ice cream even exist?), but there were some that I mourned so severely that I have repressed their names and components because I will be too upset at the world's loss to be able to move on with my life.  I can still remember the scrape of the plastic carton on the freezer shelf, though.  Man, I miss the '90s.


----------



## DragonChick (Aug 1, 2014)

bsquared said:


> I don't have a Kroger!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> we have something called a moose tracks ice cream up here though. I'm gonna investigate whilst grocery shopping tomorrow.


If you have a QFC, they're owned by Kroger. I want to say different region, different name.


----------



## SaraP (Aug 1, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> I may have ordered 20 sheet masks today (and am looking at making an additional order elsewhere) – so this girl is definitely ready!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Just found this thread! Yay!!

I had to work out of my normal area 2 days ago and stopped in a Asian grocery that had a beauty store inside  :w00t:   I purchased 10 Korean face masks, so I'm ready too :smilehappyyes:


----------



## meaganola (Aug 2, 2014)

I went with what was supposed to be a cooling mask because it's still 90 degrees in my apartment.  I am not exaggerating.  I have a thermometer next to me.  90.1 in my living room at 9:20 in the evening.  And 75.9 in my bedroom!  Thank you, Bobby Drake!  (Yes, I named my air conditioner.)  I'm seriously considering going to bed now just because it's cooler in there, but I'm not particularly sleepy, and not-sleepy + gone-to-bed = severe frustration.

Oh.  Right.  The mask.  The supposed to be a cooling mask.  It didn't do much to cool my face down.  SUMMER!  DO NOT LIKE!  READY FOR AUTUMN NAO!

Tomorrow is _Guardians of the Galaxy_ day for me!  Who else is seeing it this weekend?  I'll be seeing it at a local theatre that happens to be haunted.  I love that place.  I watched the last half of the last season of _Battlestar Galactica_, the last season of _Lost_, and the last episode of _Breaking Bad_ there.  Good times.  And balcony seating!  A full menu including tater tots (and this is part of...  Oh, just go look up McMenamin's.  It's too hard to explain everything they do)!  They don't bat an eye when you bring your own Nalgene bottle of water in!  And when your ticket is seven bucks for a first-run movie, you do feel like you can afford a slice of pizza or some tater tots with your movie.  I made the mistake of getting pizza *and* tots once, although that might have been the night of the series finale for _Lost_.  I think that was a three- or four-hour adventure.


----------



## SaraP (Aug 2, 2014)

My husband and his friends are hitting up the drive-in to see it tonight. Kiddos start school Monday so 8pm bedtimes are in place  :scared: I'm going to miss our free living days of summer. If it's okay for the kiddos to see, we'll watch it Sunday afternoon.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 2, 2014)

@@SaraP I'm sending my kids your way!  They don't start back til the 25th and they're trying to annoy me to death, I swear!

I did the Michael Todd Pumpkin Mask!  My skin has been dull and break-out-y and just bleh, so I thought burning off the top few layers and then smearing on some Argan Oil might help! (Also, almost all the way through my sample tube from Ipsy, um, one whole year ago! Oops!) But yay my skin is so soft and pretty now!


----------



## DonnaD (Aug 2, 2014)

My latest bag.  This could be the cutest yet I think.


----------



## DonnaD (Aug 2, 2014)

And speaking of masks, I love paper masks but have only ever used Freeman.  I got a MaskerAid mask from @@puppymomofthree in the mss and oh em gee!  I am in love!  I ordered a bunch from their site but there is no way I'll ever be able to get enough of these.  Please keep that in mind if you get me for Secret Santa!!!


----------



## Shalott (Aug 2, 2014)

I think someone said pie. Did someone say pie? I could really go for some Dutch Apple right now...

@@DonnaD That  is a super cute bag! I am envious of your talent. I have no crafting talent whatsoever, although both my mom and my sister quilt, crochet and knit. My artistic abilities are wholly digital.

@@SaraP Are your kids in year-round? Several of the schools in our district just went year-round, including my youngest's former elementary. I don't know if I am relieved or disappointed that they aren't going back quite yet!


----------



## SaraP (Aug 2, 2014)

No we just start early and end early (Late May). It has to do with our state testing, they have to provide a state test a certain number of days after school starts. That put testing after Christmas break and because the numbers are all important (eye roll) they moved the start date up to move the testing prior to the break. It stinks because it's so hot here in Aug!


----------



## Shalott (Aug 2, 2014)

^^^ Ahh, that makes sense! My boys' school is pretty traditional - late August start, early June end. My mom always complains about it, how they have to start before Labor Day, and then just get another vacation. :laughno:   When I was in primary/secondary my school started after Labor Day, and she's forever thought that was the best thing since sliced bread!

But in those days there weren't all these crazy standardized tests, so no schedules to force-work around. Those good ol' days... (I sound like a geezer!)


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 2, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Just signing in with my mint chocolate chip (actually the better kind with the salted dark chocolate and mint fudge cups).


Ummm...brand please.  That sounds fabulous!

ETA:  I should have kept reading.  You answered that already.  Thanks!


----------



## chelsealady (Aug 2, 2014)

Whoo-hoo! Missed last night because I started reading Ilona Andrews latest Cutting Edge book. I love this series I'm not a re-reader but I do re-read this one routinely.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 2, 2014)

Oops, missed the official mask party but I always do a mask as part of my Friday night ritual!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

So happy this thread is starting!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 2, 2014)

So glad so many of us have found this thread!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Aug 2, 2014)

I took a picture with my mask on last night and then got too caught up in my homework, perhaps I'll post it now.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Aug 2, 2014)

Spoiler








PS, this mask burned the crap outta my skin! 10/10 do not recommend!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 2, 2014)

Oh no! That does not sound good at all!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 2, 2014)

omg, hiiiiiiiiiii.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Aug 2, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Oh no! That does not sound good at all!


At first it was all fine and dandy, about 5 minutes in my face started tingling by minute 8 I thought my face had literally caught on fire! So I took it off as fast as I could and my entire face was hot pink and the burning was still there so I put my entire face in the sink covered in water and that didn't even help. You should have seen me, it was quite the sight!

Oh yeah, I should probably add that it was the Freeman Rose mask.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 2, 2014)

DonnaD said:


> My latest bag.  This could be the cutest yet I think.


That is so adorable!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 2, 2014)

It's been such a long frustrating week. I fully intend to spend my day watching Supernatural (full series rewatch, prepping for the new season) and doing a face mask (Michael Todd Pumpkin!) and probably reading (Mindy Kaling's book!)  I should do some cleaning....but that's crazy talk.


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 2, 2014)

sarap said:


> I had to work out of my normal area 2 days ago and stopped in a Asian grocery that had a beauty store inside  :w00t:   I purchased 10 Korean face masks, so I'm ready too :smilehappyyes:


Jealous! Our Asian market here has pretty much zero beauty products. It made me really sad, because I was so excited to go. So eBay and RoseRoseShop it is for me.



chelsealady said:


> Whoo-hoo! Missed last night because I started reading Ilona Andrews latest Cutting Edge book. I love this series I'm not a re-reader but I do re-read this one routinely.


Is it bad that this comment makes me want to watch the movie "Cutting Edge"? Loved that movie. Toe pick!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 2, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> At first it was all fine and dandy, about 5 minutes in my face started tingling by minute 8 I thought my face had literally caught on fire! So I took it off as fast as I could and my entire face was hot pink and the burning was still there so I put my entire face in the sink covered in water and that didn't even help. You should have seen me, it was quite the sight!
> 
> Oh yeah, I should probably add that it was the Freeman Rose mask.


I've heard multiple people say this about that mask! Sad, because I wanted to try it, but I would like to keep my facial skin.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 2, 2014)

I have enough problems keeping my skin with the Michael Todd pumpkin mask!  Definitely staying away from the rose mask!

(although that pic.... hey girl heeeeeeeeyyyyyyy.....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 2, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> Jealous! Our Asian market here has pretty much zero beauty products. It made me really sad, because I was so excited to go. So eBay and RoseRoseShop it is for me.
> 
> Is it bad that this comment makes me want to watch the movie "Cutting Edge"? Loved that movie. Toe pick!


Cutting Edge was one of my favorite movies back in the day! I loved me some DB Sweeney! He hasn't aged as well as I would have liked, but then again neither have I, lol.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 2, 2014)

I am spending the day organizing my newly aquired scarves--I bought a zillion during Forever 21's clearance sale--with the extra 50% off and a discount code they sent me for not having spent $ there in a while, they were $1-$2 each...and shipping was free at $50, so you can guess I got a little carried away! Oh well, they are a lot cheaper than my usual statement necklaces and also serve to turn the most basic outfit into something a bit special.

I just popped in a DVD of Stargate SG1--such a silly series, but I got a zillion DVDs of it for $5 on EBay, so my non cable supplied house appreciates them greatly!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 2, 2014)

This week was brutal. Today is all about relaxing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Spent the morning in bed with the puppy watching Dogs 101. Boyfriend made me bacon &amp; cinnamon rolls (with sprinkles!). Finally got up &amp; took a super long shower. Face mask. Hair mask. Fixed my eyebrows. Painted my nails. 

Now Scott Pilgrim vs. The World is on, so I'm watching that &amp; working on some long overdue swatches &amp; reviews for the blog. 

The only reason I MIGHT leave the house today is to get something for dinner, but takeout sounds more appealing!


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 2, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> This week was brutal. Today is all about relaxing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Spent the morning in bed with the puppy watching Dogs 101. Boyfriend made me bacon &amp; cinnamon rolls (with sprinkles!). Finally got up &amp; took a super long shower. Face mask. Hair mask. Fixed my eyebrows. Painted my nails.
> 
> ...


Ugh. Brutal weeks are the worst! My week was also brutal! I relaxed a bit last night, I have a little bit of homework I need to do today and I'm going to a White Sox game tonight!

I meant to get out of bed and go running, but then it became noon magically, and I didn't go running  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe I'll just order Jimmy John's and start my running tomorrow. Tomorrow was going to be the day anyways.

But hooray for relaxation! I have a ton of things going on this weekend but everything is fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Aug 2, 2014)

I *was* going to go shopping in search of sandals and a top to wear with a skirt I have right now from Gwynnie Bee to wear to a wedding next weekend, and then I decided to go into the Room of Doom and see if I could find these awesome Merrill sandals I picked up a few years ago (success!), and I discovered a *lot* of adorable summery stuff I put in there a few years ago and forgot about, including a dress I could wear to the wedding!  Except I'm too pasty to expose my arms and legs in August, and the skirt I have decided on is so long I have to roll it up in order to not walk on it, so I can even NOT SHAVE MY LEGS and wear it.  And I have a top that goes with it, too, so now I just need a pedicure because I am *not* willing to have un-pedi'd toes exposed to the world.  And I found a second dress I could wear to a dressier-than-jeans function in autumn or winter, if hell should happen to freeze over and I needed such a garment.

OMG, YOU GUYS!  The mail just came and went (no Summerswap package, in case my buddy was wondering, but it's possible it will come by with another postal carrier), and I received my refund from the Birchbox/Women's Health collaboration AND MY SQUAREHUE BEVERLY HILLS COLLECTION!  Let's find some scissors and see what's in this box...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 2, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Ugh. Brutal weeks are the worst! My week was also brutal! I relaxed a bit last night, I have a little bit of homework I need to do today and I'm going to a White Sox game tonight!
> 
> I meant to get out of bed and go running, but then it became noon magically, and I didn't go running  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe I'll just order Jimmy John's and start my running tomorrow. Tomorrow was going to be the day anyways.
> 
> But hooray for relaxation! I have a ton of things going on this weekend but everything is fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Get me Jimmy Johns and I'll be your BFF, for life! I used to live across the street from JJ...now I am a 45 minute drive from the nearest one. I could just cry. :'(


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 2, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Get me Jimmy Johns and I'll be your BFF, for life! I used to live across the street from JJ...now I am a 45 minute drive from the nearest one. I could just cry. :'(


That's the saddest thing ever!! I would die if I didn't have a JJ within delivery distance of me at all times!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 2, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Get me Jimmy Johns and I'll be your BFF, for life! I used to live across the street from JJ...now I am a 45 minute drive from the nearest one. I could just cry. :'(


I work in a building without a Jimmy Johns but with a Potbelly in the lobby.  There's a JJ a few blocks away, but if I'm grabbing a sandwich, it's because I don't have time to venture outside of the building for lunch, so I've developed quite a fondness for Potbelly! 

Yesterday, a coworker and I went to Sephora and Macy's for foundation samples so I can find something new that I can buy in a physical store here (Pretty &amp; Cute is discontinuing Missha!  *sob*), and we stopped in a cafe I had never been in before to grab sandwiches to take back to our desks:  Cafe Portlandia (note:  this is the real Portlandia:  They have fries made from FRESH POTATOES WITH THE SKINS ON.  Oh, yes.  And it's in the corner of the municipal services building, so it's not super busy, but it's really open and airy.  I think we're going to be going there for lunch a lot now when we just need some peace and quiet.  None of the other places we usually go for lunch are very calm, but this place was just magically soothing.

Um.  Perhaps I should have some breakfast.  I've already been up for three hours and have only had coffee!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 2, 2014)

Every time someone at my boyfriend's work orders Erberts &amp; Gerberts, they get a card. Once you collect 25 cards, you get a free party platter! I think the intention is for that employee to share with the rest of the crew or something, but my boyfriend works nights alone so there's never anyone else there. 

Anyway, he has 25 so we're ordering a party platter today. Just for the two of us! Food for days.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 2, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Every time someone at my boyfriend's work orders Erberts &amp; Gerberts, they get a card. Once you collect 25 cards, you get a free party platter! I think the intention is for that employee to share with the rest of the crew or something, but my boyfriend works nights alone so there's never anyone else there.
> 
> Anyway, he has 25 so we're ordering a party platter today. Just for the two of us! Food for days.


I'm coming over.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 2, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I'm coming over.


Start driving! I'll be waiting.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## valeried44 (Aug 2, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Every time someone at my boyfriend's work orders Erberts &amp; Gerberts, they get a card. Once you collect 25 cards, you get a free party platter! I think the intention is for that employee to share with the rest of the crew or something, but my boyfriend works nights alone so there's never anyone else there.
> 
> Anyway, he has 25 so we're ordering a party platter today. Just for the two of us! Food for days.


Oh, Erberts &amp; Gerberts...  I used to love their Bony Billy!  The last time I went there to get a Bony Billy, they took the sprouts off the sandwich, so I haven't been there in a few years.  I'm not able to find sprouts in the places I grocery shop and I really miss them for my sandwiches.  Is that just in my area?  Or are sprouts just non-existent since they had the (whatever kind of) bacteria scare years back?


----------



## tulosai (Aug 2, 2014)

DonnaD said:


> My latest bag.  This could be the cutest yet I think.


So Cute!!!



ashleylind said:


> Is it bad that this comment makes me want to watch the movie "Cutting Edge"? Loved that movie. Toe pick!


Yessssss best movie EVER.

I'm sort of sick today so really really laying low.  So far I have slept, eaten lunch, and that is it.  If I'm really feeling ambitious I might take a bubble bath tonight


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 2, 2014)

valeried44 said:


> Oh, Erberts &amp; Gerberts...  I used to love their Bony Billy!  The last time I went there to get a Bony Billy, they took the sprouts off the sandwich, so I haven't been there in a few years.  I'm not able to find sprouts in the places I grocery shop and I really miss them for my sandwiches.  Is that just in my area?  Or are sprouts just non-existent since they had the (whatever kind of) bacteria scare years back?


I ordered from Jimmy John's online the other day and when I went to add sprouts to my sandwich this WARNING box popped up basically telling me that if I added them, I was eating them at my own risk &amp; they weren't responsible for any sort of illness that may occur. I like to live on the edge, so I added them anyway!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But I think there was a while there where they weren't carrying sprouts at all. And it looks like Erbs doesn't have them anymore either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: Bony Billy is my fave too!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 2, 2014)

Am I glad I've never heard of Erberts &amp; Gerberts?

Today, I'm headed over to Hawthorne, which is kind of like Portland's Shattuck, for people familiar with Berkeley.  The street was once named Asylum Avenue because the state's first mental hospital was located there.  It was renamed about twenty years after it was renamed Asylum Avenue because residents found it "distateful," so they went with Hawthorne, after one of the founders of the hospital.  I think the hospital building itself is now Western Seminary. 

ANYWAY.  _Guardians of the Galaxy_ at the Bagdad, a haunted theatre!  Perhaps a stop in the Hawthorne Powell's!  I love Powell's, but I will not step in the main store during the summer due to the fact that it's pretty much our number one tourist destination, and I just don't have that kind of patience.  Maybe I'll hit the Waffle Window.  And Escential.  And Nick's Famous Coney Island.  I keep meaning to try Blue Star Donuts, so maybe today is a good day to do so.  I'm not up to the Space Room today, though.  That end of the street needs an entire day built around it.  And advance written notice to your liver.

So...  I just totally gave you a good non-touristy Portland afternoon plan!  If anyone wants to come to town and have a personal tour guide for the area, I'm totally up for it!  Hawthorne is about five minutes (not including looking for parking) from my apartment, so I end up there pretty much every weekend because it's *right there* and on the way to a lot of things for me.


----------



## BSquared (Aug 2, 2014)

You guys are really making me want a sandwich.....

I should really clean my house and do laundry, but I went grocery shopping and that was just about all the motivation I could muster for the day. Think I'm gonna run to costco for wine then relax with a movie tonight.


----------



## BSquared (Aug 2, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I ordered from Jimmy John's online the other day and when I went to add sprouts to my sandwich this WARNING box popped up basically telling me that if I added them, I was eating them at my own risk &amp; they weren't responsible for any sort of illness that may occur. I like to live on the edge, so I added them anyway!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> But I think there was a while there where they weren't carrying sprouts at all. And it looks like Erbs doesn't have them anymore either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ETA: Bony Billy is my fave too!


I'm lucky enough to be 2 blocks from a JJ's and yep, sprouts went away for awhile. I kinda like the warning label now, as I too like to live dangerously  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm enjoying all of the sandwich badassery happening around here.  B)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 2, 2014)

Stop making me want a dang sandwich!! 

I'm having caprese salad and some cantaloupe for dinner (which are my two favorite summery things) but now I just want either a Veggie or Vito from JJs. Sigh.

On the plus side, Im done with my errands and now it is pajama time until MONDAY.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Aug 2, 2014)

I've never had Jimmy John's. They only recently came anywhere near me (25-ish miles from me) and I always want to try it...but when I'm in that area I just completely forget it's there (the location just isn't convenient and doesn't stand out).


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 2, 2014)

You mean I can have my Turkey Tom WITH SPROUTS now?  So happy.  And now *I* want a sandwich, too!


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 2, 2014)

I heart Jimmy Johns.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 2, 2014)

Ok, a JJ opened a year ago between my work and my house and I have never been--now you ladies have convinced me that my life will not be complete unless I stop one day next week and pick up food.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 2, 2014)

@ they have that warning because of the big sprouts/ecoli outbreak not too long ago. They had sprouts missing off their menus (at least in MKE, Chicago, DC, and Nashville - areas where I have entered a JJs sometimes to potty sometimes for food) over the past year or two if I recall correctly.

There's a jimmy johns right on my block and I pass it to class. I've stopped eating there because it makes me feel super bloated and disgusting!! But, I do love the tomatoes they use.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 2, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Ok, a JJ opened a year ago between my work and my house and I have never been--now you ladies have convinced me that my life will not be complete unless I stop one day next week and pick up food.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It's so good! It's all "real" meats and cheeses, you don't choose your toppings like at Subway (which actually turns out well, because they are so well thought out...though, you can add and subtract things to a "default" sandwich) but it's the BREAD that makes it! So freakin' good. And they use roma tomatoes and not the spongey gross ones that you get other places. Gah.


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 2, 2014)

True Jimmy Johns story.  I was seriously addicted to their sandwiches when pregnant with my daughter (23 years ago, yes this dates me).  I went into labor before lunch, and at the time I was not a breakfast eater so I had not yet eaten anything that day.  By the time she was born the hospital cafeteria was closed and the maternity wing did not have anything held back that day.  I was starving and no food was to be found.  I made my husband (now ex, I wonder if this story is part of the reason why) leave his first born and I to venture out to get me a number 4, no tomato.  Oddly enough, my daughter was also addicted to JJ and the number 4 was her favorite as well.  On her very last birthday(19), she was in a hospital in Minneapolis (and in a coma) I made a point of eating a number 4 again in her honor.  They have never tasted the same to me.  I have sense had to switch to either a number 1 or a BLT with sprouts and cuke.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 2, 2014)

Speaking of tomatoes, look at my dinner, you guys. LOOK AT IT.  






I don't really want to share any of it!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 2, 2014)

I don't even like tomatoes &amp; I would eat that!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 2, 2014)

Don't share it! Keep all the tomatoes to yourself!!!

My boyfriend, his friends, and myself will be venturing off to the WI state fair this evening. I'm so pumped for fair food that it's kinda gross - I mean hello giant turkey leg, pork chop on a stick, GIANT CREAM PUFFS, and whatever cheesy goodness WI comes up with. The CA state fair will always be the best to me but I'm biased since I am from Sacramento and have too many fond memories of it. When my parents bought our house in Sacramento they won all the things from it via the fair in ONE YEAR - alarm system, water softener, a shopping spree at a furniture store, cable tv subscription, and mattresses. It was awesome. I wish I could be that lucky when I buy a home!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 2, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> Don't share it! Keep all the tomatoes to yourself!!!
> 
> My boyfriend, his friends, and myself will be venturing off to the WI state fair this evening. I'm so pumped for fair food that it's kinda gross - I mean hello giant turkey leg, pork chop on a stick, GIANT CREAM PUFFS, and whatever cheesy goodness WI comes up with. The CA state fair will always be the best to me but I'm biased since I am from Sacramento and have too many fond memories of it. When my parents bought our house in Sacramento they won all the things from it via the fair in ONE YEAR - alarm system, water softener, a shopping spree at a furniture store, cable tv subscription, and mattresses. It was awesome. I wish I could be that lucky when I buy a home!


Ahhh yum! We're going to the state fair for work several times this week and I am so excited for some fair food, you don't even know!


----------



## BSquared (Aug 2, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> Don't share it! Keep all the tomatoes to yourself!!!
> 
> My boyfriend, his friends, and myself will be venturing off to the WI state fair this evening. I'm so pumped for fair food that it's kinda gross - I mean hello giant turkey leg, pork chop on a stick, GIANT CREAM PUFFS, and whatever cheesy goodness WI comes up with. The CA state fair will always be the best to me but I'm biased since I am from Sacramento and have too many fond memories of it. When my parents bought our house in Sacramento they won all the things from it via the fair in ONE YEAR - alarm system, water softener, a shopping spree at a furniture store, cable tv subscription, and mattresses. It was awesome. I wish I could be that lucky when I buy a home!


How is the WI state fair? Hubby and I are state fair JUNKIES, we hit the Minnesota one at least 3 times when it's going on. I've gone every single year since I was 2. We've decided to start an annual "state fair" trip with the goal of hitting all of them, or at least the ones ranked in the top 10. Headed to iowa's on Thursday!!!


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 2, 2014)

DonnaD said:


> My latest bag.  This could be the cutest yet I think.


This may be the cutest thing I have ever seen.  I am in the midst of planning an under the sea themed baby shower, and I have been obsessed with all manner of sea creatures as a result.


----------



## Shalott (Aug 2, 2014)

The best state fair of all is the Western Idaho State Fair. Every summer that was what we _lived_ for. I did 4-H and horseback riding, so it was always horses all day, every day, with breaks to eat delicious food and ride some carnival rides in between. :wub:   The when I got older and discovered all the crafts and independent retailers' tents... heaven, I say.


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 2, 2014)

And also, I get the feeling that this thread will make me really hungry (I too heart JJ - Turkey Tom no mayo, add dijon!), and use up my daily allowance of "likes."

And without knowing this thread existed yet, this morning I used one of the seven second refrigerator masks from the Membox Mask 4 (which was SUPER refreshing).  It was meant to be!


----------



## Kelli (Aug 2, 2014)

Shalott said:


> The best state fair of all is the Western Idaho State Fair. Every summer that was what we _lived_ for. I did 4-H and horseback riding, so it was always horses all day, every day, with breaks to eat delicious food and ride some carnival rides in between. :wub:   The when I got older and discovered all the crafts and independent retailers' tents... heaven, I say.


One of my cousins and my other cousin's daughter do equestrian 4-h stuff. The 4-h youth fair is this coming week. Both do Western and English. My cousin's daughter is doing a clowning show also this year, that we are all excited to see on Wednesday.


----------



## Shalott (Aug 2, 2014)

We did Western for 4-H and then English for the Open shows, so I spent usually some time every day for the entire week of the fair. Those were some of the toughest competitions I ever participated in! Fair shows are serious business!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The clowning show sounds like a lot of fun - I don't remember seeing anything like that! My mom enters her quilts in the quilting show on occasion, and has also won some ribbons, but she doesn't like the time pressure to have something ready, so she isn't always exhibiting.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 2, 2014)

Anyone else get unbelievably nervous when you know a MUT lady is opening a package from you??? My SS buddy is opening hers and I am on pins and needles!!! Eeeeek! Might need a Valium or a shot of tequila!


----------



## chelsealady (Aug 2, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Anyone else get unbelievably nervous when you know a MUT lady is opening a package from you??? My SS buddy is opening hers and I am on pins and needles!!! Eeeeek! Might need a Valium or a shot of tequila!


Yep!! All morning I was stalking the reveal thread. Thinking that she was going to hate it. (She didn't)


----------



## BSquared (Aug 2, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> Yep!! All morning I was stalking the reveal thread. Thinking that she was going to hate it. (She didn't)


BWAAAHAHHAHA my thoughts on your present EXACTLY  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Aug 2, 2014)

Spent today getting all the kids rooms neat and tidy. We took a lunch break for sushi and just now finished everything. Tonight we all plan to sit around and watch Mighty Ducks...gotta love netflix!

*Oh and drink wine till the bottle's gone, with the hubby's help it should be easy!


----------



## chelsealady (Aug 2, 2014)

bsquared said:


> BWAAAHAHHAHA my thoughts on your present EXACTLY  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Nope. I loved my present. I took it all out today and looked at it all again. And got all happy again.


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 2, 2014)

curlytails said:


> And without knowing this thread existed yet, this morning I used one of the seven second refrigerator masks from the Membox Mask 4 (which was SUPER refreshing).  It was meant to be!


I haven't tried anything from my Mask 4 box yet! I'm excited to dive into it.


----------



## LolaJay (Aug 2, 2014)

I know I'm late to the party but I have a JJ's story!!!

The one closest to my house is notoriously bad. Always messing things up, making you wait 20 minutes when there's no one else in the store, etc. Which makes me so sad because I LOVE JJ's and the one by my work is really great! Anyway! Went there to pick up dinner last week, and they were out of BREAD. So Nick gets them with the wheat bread, unaware that the wheat bread is nothing like the regular bread, AND they charged us for the wheat bread when we had no choice!

I tweeted JJ's about it and they reached out to me asking for my info - and yesterday I got a gift card in the mail from them! I don't usually complain to actual companies unless they really screw up. But I thought it was nice of them to send a gift card so we can get sandwiches on them - at a different JJ's where they actually have bread!!!

And @@puppymomofthree you had nothing to worry about! Your gifts were perfect!! Sorry it took me forever to write up the reveal!

In other news do they make masks for your body...because I am sore from washing cars all day and I still feel crappy from enjoying myself too much last night at the MudHens game. So I would really love to have a full body mask right now lol


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 2, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> Nope. I loved my present. I took it all out today and looked at it all again. And got all happy again.


I did that with my present this morning!


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 2, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> I haven't tried anything from my Mask 4 box yet! I'm excited to dive into it.


It's such a great box!


----------



## Kelli (Aug 2, 2014)

sarap said:


> Spent today getting all the kids rooms neat and tidy. We took a lunch break for sushi and just now finished everything. Tonight we all plan to sit around and watch Mighty Ducks...gotta love netflix!
> 
> *Oh and drink wine till the bottle's gone, with the hubby's help it should be easy!


I looooovvvveeee the Mighty Ducks movies! My favorite is the 2nd one &lt;3


----------



## SaraP (Aug 2, 2014)

I've never seen the 2nd one, but the kiddos loved the first one! Good to know the next one is good too, maybe next weekend we'll watch the 2nd one.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 2, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> It's been such a long frustrating week. I fully intend to spend my day watching Supernatural (full series rewatch, prepping for the new season) and doing a face mask (Michael Todd Pumpkin!) and probably reading (Mindy Kaling's book!)  I should do some cleaning....but that's crazy talk.


I totally just watched Supernatural seasons 1-8 in like 2 weeks, and I'm going to watch season 9 next week.

Also I made a salted caramel milkshake today, my back is tweaked for no known reason, and it's hot as hell here. I think that qualifies me to be ready for this thread! I'm sad I don't have a mask though   :lol:


----------



## SaraP (Aug 2, 2014)

I think @@meaganola mentioned she was watching Hemlock Grove, so I started it and finished both seasons in 4 days. I'm always looking for great shows on netflix, we refuse to have "real" tv in the house, netflix and pbs fill the void. I'll have to check out Supernatural...I loved The Fall, Continuum and Hell on Wheels.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 2, 2014)

Heh.  Yeah, that was me!  I'm not sure I would call _Hemlock Grove_ *good*, though.  Fun, sure.  Trashy, absolutely! 

And my brain is completely fried right now.  I've been sitting here thinking that I desperately need to go to bed now because I'm completely drained, and it's not even 9pm yet.  I need to drink some more water and eat something before I go to bed anyway.


----------



## SaraP (Aug 2, 2014)

I almost gave up after the 2 episode, but I came back for more =)


----------



## Kelli (Aug 2, 2014)

I've been watching "Lost Girl" on Netflix. They just added new episodes and I'm bummed that I only have one left lol. I think I need to add Hemlock Grove to my list of things to watch.

Continuum keeps showing up in my feed of things they think I will like. So it's something else on my radar. I've still got a little bit left of the series "Numb3rs" and I'm halfway or so through "Fringe", then I think I'll start something new once they are finished.

Love Supernatural!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm re(re-re-re)-watching Buffy!  Inca Mummy Girl FTW!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 3, 2014)

I watched the first season of Continuum and really enjoyed it!  I love science fiction, and I especially love time travel stuff.  I haven't gotten around to the second season, though.  Or maybe I watched a few episodes and then got distracted with something else.  Actually, I'm pretty sure I watched part of S2 because I remember there being a big time gap (not like time travel.  More like a year had passed, maybe?) between S1 and S2, and I vaguely recall that one of sci fi tv's favorite Vangroover-based actors -- Nicholas Lea, maybe? -- became a regular cast member.  Or at least recurring.  Maybe I'll watch S2 starting from the beginning when I'm done with S3 of Teen Wolf.  Then by the time I'm done with S2 of Continuum, S4 of Teen Wolf will be over, and then I can powerload that one!  Or maybe (more likely) I'll get distracted by something completely different and forget all about this post.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 3, 2014)

sarap said:


> I think @@meaganola mentioned she was watching Hemlock Grove, so I started it and finished both seasons in 4 days. I'm always looking for great shows on netflix, we refuse to have "real" tv in the house, netflix and pbs fill the void. I'll have to check out Supernatural...I loved The Fall, Continuum and Hell on Wheels.


Yes Supernatural is awesome. Although if you're like me and don't like scary stuff you kind of have to slog through the first season. They go in a different direction after that, but the first season is pretty scary. Although I couldn't get through Hemlock Grove for that reason, so I'm sure you'll be good!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 3, 2014)

Hemlock Grove is kind of like Netflix wanted to do a hybrid of Supernatural and True Blood:  Young attractive men plus a whole lot of sex and gore. 

BTW, I remember someone on MUT saying that they went to a Guardians of the Galaxy preview, and there was no stinger at the end.  I saw it today.  There's totally a stinger at the end.  People applauded it more than (I don't think this should be considered a spoiler since it *is* a Marvel movie) Stan Lee's cameo.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 3, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Yes Supernatural is awesome. Although if you're like me and don't like scary stuff you kind of have to slog through the first season. They go in a different direction after that, but the first season is pretty scary. Although I couldn't get through Hemlock Grove for that reason, so I'm sure you'll be good!


I really miss the first couple of seasons of Supernatural! I will watch it til the end, but I liked the first few seasons so much better than the last few.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkimouse (Aug 3, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> At first it was all fine and dandy, about 5 minutes in my face started tingling by minute 8 I thought my face had literally caught on fire! So I took it off as fast as I could and my entire face was hot pink and the burning was still there so I put my entire face in the sink covered in water and that didn't even help. You should have seen me, it was quite the sight!
> 
> Oh yeah, I should probably add that it was the Freeman Rose mask.


OMG iI had a freeman's paper mask do the same thing to me. and the sad part is I used it in the morning before going to Disney that day. (lots of sun screen was applied that day) I've never had a reaction to anything like that before.  I will say after the redness and swelling went down my skin felt really clean but also like the top few layers were burned off. Now I get worried about trying new masks.  I hope you feel better now.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 3, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Hemlock Grove is kind of like Netflix wanted to do a hybrid of Supernatural and True Blood: Young attractive men plus a whole lot of sex and gore.
> 
> BTW, I remember someone on MUT saying that they went to a Guardians of the Galaxy preview, and there was no stinger at the end. I saw it today. There's totally a stinger at the end. People applauded it more than (I don't think this should be considered a spoiler since it *is* a Marvel movie) Stan Lee's cameo.


Yeah Hemlock Grove is just not my thing. I read an article about it though that said it's directed at a very niche horror audience they apparently have, and it's not supposed to have mass appeal like OITNB and House of Cards.
Also my uber nerdy fandom friend told me that there was no scene after the credits in Guardians for the premieres but it is in the regular movie. It figured that my friend knew that sort of thing! I'll give her a shoutout, she runs an Instagram account called tinytravelingtardis where they take photos of a tiny Tardis in various locations all over the world.


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 3, 2014)

Good to know I should stay all the way through the end of Guardians of the Galaxy. I think I'm going Wednesday. Monday is pedicure night, Tuesday my roommate has a date, Wednesday is guardians of the galaxy.

My JJ order is a number 6 no mayo always. Always always always. So killer.

I went to a white sox game tonight and drank two frozen margaritas and had chicken fingers. Health out the window.

Lolla's tomorrow, and I doubt anything will be healthy there either. But at least I get to put on some kind of music festival chic clothing/makeup on?


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 3, 2014)

Oh! And I thought about hemlock grove but I want to finish the west wing first. I'm in season 6, so not much longer! I just love it so much though! I never want it to end!


----------



## nikkimouse (Aug 3, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> I'm re(re-re-re)-watching Buffy!  Inca Mummy Girl FTW!


I'm watching buffy for the very first time. I'm not sure how i didn't watch this in high school. i know all my friends watched it.  So far I'm loving it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

as for netflix suggestions  I recently watched chuck and loved it!!! as well as Sons of Anarchy (this is the one show we watch at my house. we don't have cable so when it is on we hunt down a live stream to watch it live  so sad this is the last season.)


----------



## meaganola (Aug 3, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I really miss the first couple of seasons of Supernatural! I will watch it til the end, but I liked the first few seasons so much better than the last few.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


So much this.  I was just telling a friend today that I really hope that this is the final season so they can close that universe.  I've been saying that for years, though.  It should have ended at least three seasons ago.  I did like the Leviathan arc in, what, S7?  But I watched that as a commentary on manufactured food in general and high fructose corn syrup in particular, so it kept my attention for different reasons than most people were watching it.

(And if you ever get the chance to watch a movie called _Moving Alan_ featuring Misha Collins, do not do it.  I saw it at a film festival in 2003, and he was literally the only thing I have anything to say not-bad about that movie.  It was so awful that years later, it was a bonding experience for people who had been at the screening.  The lights went up, and we all sat there kind of stunned at how horrible it was.  Mark Pellegrino was in it as well playing the titlular Alan, but he didn't have much of a role since he spent most of the film playing a dead body.  During the Q&amp;A with the producer, we found out one of the reasons it was so bad:  It was going to be a very dark black comedy, and a certain character's storyline was going to go a certain way.  Halfway through filming, 9/11 happened, and they decided to make it an uplifting and happy movie and completely change that certain character's storyline.  It didn't work.  It *did* make the audience at the screening -- all ten of us -- angry.  It looks like it showed at a few film festivals and then vanished without even a video release in the US.  And there's a damned good reason for that.)


----------



## wadedl (Aug 3, 2014)

We've been watching Continuum and Witches of East End. We watched the first Sleepy Hollow and that final scene freaked me out and we stopped watching. My husband also went on a bike ride that afternoon on a local "haunted road" with the kids and kept talking about a spooky house by the lake and eerie feelings.


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 3, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> I'm re(re-re-re)-watching Buffy!  Inca Mummy Girl FTW!


This is what I'm watching as well, but for the first time. I'm halfway through season 7, which is a bit of a struggle.

I'm thinking after I finish Buffy, I'll be re-watching Doctor Who...at least the first 4 seasons, since those are my favorite. Season 4 was amazing.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 3, 2014)

Yeah the last few seasons of Buffy get a little "what the....?" for me.  But that's the last season of almost every show for me.  Chuck, Buffy, Angel, Desperate Housewives... I don't know what it is, but the last (or last few) seasons just make me cranky.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 3, 2014)

I had to explain where the phrase "jumping the shark" came from to coworkers.  I felt very, *very* old.  I watched that episode and scene on live tv when it originally aired.  Fortunately, I was five years old at the time and had no clue how ridiculous it was.


----------



## Shalott (Aug 3, 2014)

@@meaganola Don't worry, I watched the Jumping the Shark episode on Nick at Nite's Block Party Summer one year thinking "wow, these are oldies".... cut to the year Full House was on the Block Party and I realized that I really wasn't that far removed from some of those "classic" TV shows. :lol:


----------



## LadyK (Aug 3, 2014)

Dropped a full bottle of body wash on my toe in the shower yesterday morning and managed to bruise and cut my big toe pretty bad.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   

I ended up with my toe bandaged and propped up with an ice pack on it for the rest of the day.  I decided to re-watch the last two seasons of Sherlock and sew quilt squares to make my self feel better.  I especially love season 3.  Can't wait for the new season to come out!!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 3, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I decided to re-watch the last two seasons of Sherlock and sew quilt squares to make my self feel better. I especially love season 3.


I am endlessly amused by the fact that the big bad guy on S3 is Lars Mikkelson.  Yes, he has a baby brother that you may be familiar with.  They have the same cheekbones.  I really want to get my hands on the original Danish version of _The Killing_.  Lars plays the guy campaigning for mayor. 

(And if it was a rainy, cool day today, I would be powerloading S4 of the American version right this minute.  I get too cranky when it's hot out and I'm watching something set in what amounts to Seattle in October -- because the Pacific Northwest is not *always* like that.  If it was, I wouldn't be as irritated by the world as I am right now! -- to be able to watch it because I WANT TO LIVE THERE.  And I do.  It's just not happening *now*.)


----------



## chelsealady (Aug 3, 2014)

I've lost the ability to paint my nails. I did them the morning and I did such a bad job that I took it off. I tried again tonight and it doesn't look much better.


----------



## Shalott (Aug 3, 2014)

Just spent an hour depotting my random single eyeshadows, and I feel so accomplished because I only broke one! :lol: Luckily it was NYX, and I was able to salvage enough product to fix it, and be able to use it for some time still. I need to tackle my NARS singles, but both of them have broken already, so I want to be very gentle.

I'm going to try the dental floss method - has anyone used this successfully?

Now to make dinner. We're having Mexican casserole, so I guess I'll get some guacamole, although mine is only store-bought, and not as good as Chipotle! :lick:

ETA: Ah ha ha, I was reading this thread and the No-buy support thread, and mentioned Chipotle because I saw it over there! Whoops! Doesn't make the sentiment any less valid, though!


----------



## lovepink (Aug 3, 2014)

I am late to the party (just got back into town from a wedding in the bay area).

I love Jimmy Johns but sadly there are none in Southern California.  When I venture to Vegas I always make sure to hit up Jimmy John's.

Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## SaraP (Aug 4, 2014)

Cooking bacon for breakfast tomorrow...1st day of school!!!!! I always make "Alien Pancakes" for the first day of school


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 4, 2014)

sarap said:


> Cooking bacon for breakfast tomorrow...1st day of school!!!!! I always make "Alien Pancakes" for the first day of school


Can I come live at your house?  It seems fun.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 4, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I am endlessly amused by the fact that the big bad guy on S3 is Lars Mikkelson.  Yes, he has a baby brother that you may be familiar with.  They have the same cheekbones.  I really want to get my hands on the original Danish version of _The Killing_.  Lars plays the guy campaigning for mayor.
> 
> (And if it was a rainy, cool day today, I would be powerloading S4 of the American version right this minute.  I get too cranky when it's hot out and I'm watching something set in what amounts to Seattle in October -- because the Pacific Northwest is not *always* like that.  If it was, I wouldn't be as irritated by the world as I am right now! -- to be able to watch it because I WANT TO LIVE THERE.  And I do.  It's just not happening *now*.)


I can't even bring myself to start season four until I have a day with absolutely nothing else to do. Because, well, every single episode has a horrible horrible cliffhanger &amp; I know I'm not going to be able to stop once I start!

I'm so excited to see Holder &amp; his sweatshirt on my TV again! :wub:


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 4, 2014)

Ahhhh forgot this thread was starting!! Ok so to catch up...yay love Dogs 101!! and sprinkles @ we are long lost twins!...jimmy johns and sprouts for the win!!! I've only been to erberts and gerberts 1x. I was drunk and told them it was my birthday so they gave me a free sandwich, I don't know if that is thing they do or not lol...and just started 3rd rock from the sun over again on hulu, love that show so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 4, 2014)

Still watching Buffy, lol.  I was a teenager when it came out (in fact, I was one year behind Buffy in school, so it was like a preview of what I could expect, minus the demons!) and now, watching as an adult, I am just so amazed at how they tackled social issues.  Your boyfriend got rude and treated you badly after the first time you slept together? It's because he lost his soul and became evil!  Your mom's new boyfriend is a horrible jerk? He's a crazy robot from the 50s!  Even though the reasons behind the issues were supernatural, they still showed an amazing amount of sensitivity and tact in dealing with them.

(lots of heavy thoughts this morning... lol)


----------



## tulosai (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm starting Once Upon a Time on Netflix.  I got to around halfway through the first season when it was airing on TV and loved it but then fell behind and just never caught up.  So I'm starting over. Got through 6 episodes over the weekend.  It would have been more if I hadn't been sick and sleeping most of the time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 4, 2014)

Back home after going to work and it looked like a scene from ET. Lots of huge plastic tubes and machinery going into the entrance. I went to a second entrance it was crazy. Apparently, on Saturday, after a huge storm, a flash flood of sorts went storming through our building. The building engineer said it was around 300,000 gallons of water. Everything is gross and stinky. My boss said we could work from home for the next couple of days while it gets cleaned up. 

I'm allergic to mold and now I'm terrified that it will be an issue.


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 4, 2014)

Okay, mini rant. So I might be crazy but I swear to GOD every single time I walk into Benefit there's like a million people who work there standing around and when I ask to get my brows waxed they say they're completely booked. They're just standing around. And they always ask me to come back tomorrow. It takes maybe 5 minutes to wax brows what's the big deal.

Rant over.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 4, 2014)

Today I bribed myself with sushi and crab legs buffet before facing WalMart Super Center. I hate shopping WalMart and avoid it when possible, but sadly they have the best produce dept. in my piddlysquat town. My husband's birthday is on the 8th and he requested a BD dinner that requires some Wallyworld ingredients. Happy to say I never got anywhere close to H&amp;B section, so it was a grocery only trip.


----------



## jayeme (Aug 4, 2014)

I just got my new macbook charger after a week of not being able to use the internet at home!! Woohoo! It was a looong week. I may be a bit of a technology addict....Anyway, I'm glad this chat thread is open now!

I have a non-beauty-related query that maybe some of you can help with... I'm trying to get into working out from home since I never seem to be able to drag myself anywhere once I get in my apartment after work, so does anyone have any, like, exercise youtube videos or something that they like? I am super out of shape, so nothing too intense please....Also poor, so no real DVDs I have to order and pay for.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 4, 2014)

I made a very startling discovery last night:  I have a HUGE love for Alice in Wonderland.  My earliest memory is of being in the middle of reading that book.  Perfume oil, eyeshadow, tarot cards -- if it's Alice, I want it.

Last night, I was wondering if Oscar was a Russian Blue or what.  (I swear this is all related).  So I went and asked Professor Wikipedia.  Hmm...  The physical characteristics of Russian blues don't seem to fit this guy.  But, hey, look, it links to British Blues.  Yeah, that totally looks like Oz.  The I Can Has Cheezburger kitty is also a British Blue, and he looks a lot like that one, too.  And British Blues are a variety of British Shorthair.  Mystery solved!

The connection:  Tenniel based his artwork for the Cheshire Cat on a British Shorthair.  This explains *so much*.

And now, Oscar being VERY VERY ANNOYED at the concept that he may some day be required to get off of the top of the fridge (spoiler because it doesn't want to be resized any smaller):



Spoiler












ETA:  (I can't believe I totally accidentally adopted a Cheshire Kitty.  Also, that photo makes him look a *lot* thinner than he actually is.  He weighs about twenty pounds.  I'm going to have to buy another carrier before the next trip to the vet.)


----------



## SaraP (Aug 4, 2014)

@@jayeme Do you have netflix streaming? They have lots of workout media, and if you hate it, you didn't shell out any $$.


----------



## jayeme (Aug 4, 2014)

sarap said:


> @@jayeme Do you have netflix streaming? They have lots of workout media, and if you hate it, you didn't shell out any $$.


Sadly I don't, although I've been thinking about changing that...this could be the push I need! Maybe I'll see if my brother wants to split it with me. You can view it on 2 devices at once, right?


----------



## SaraP (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes, we do that all the time. We don't have normal cable tv  and it works well for us.


----------



## Kelli (Aug 5, 2014)

Yeah the basic Netflix subscription is able to be used on 2 devices at the same time (you can pay extra to get up to 4, but our house we just do the regular one).

It's like 12:22 and I am kind of tired...but I just drank a chocolate malted a bit ago and I feel like I won't be able to sleep for hours


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 5, 2014)

Anyone who has Netflix/Hulu Plus / a friends HBO Go account neeeeds chrome cast. It's truly beautiful.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 5, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> Anyone who has Netflix/Hulu Plus / a friends HBO Go account neeeeds chrome cast. It's truly beautiful.


Kind of interesting. It's an Apple TV for the non apple people.
I avoid Microsoft since the laptop that lasted 5 minutes so if it doesn't work seamlessly with my devices... My poor kids don't own lego movie because it come with ultraviolet. I'm just going to have to buy it on iTunes but it would be nice to have a disc too.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 5, 2014)

Guys, is it Secret Santa time yet? :santa:

I feel kind of empty not having someone to stalk and buy things for. For now I'm just spoiling all of the people I swap with rotten to fill the void... (dramatic, I know!)


----------



## KatieKat (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm not a part of the summer swap and I'm pretty new to the community, but I've been stalking your reveal threads and this looks pretty awesome. I'm hoping that I can join in on the fun come Secret Santa time, but in the meantime, am I still allowed to hang out here and get to know everybody a little bit more?

I also have to go back to the sandwich discussion and throw in my two cents. Anyone else out there a Jersey Mikes fan? It's soooo delicious. There's one right by my work and I go there so much that I don't even have to order when I walk in - they just make my sandwich.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 5, 2014)

KatieKat said:


> I'm not a part of the summer swap and I'm pretty new to the community, but I've been stalking your reveal threads and this looks pretty awesome. I'm hoping that I can join in on the fun come Secret Santa time, but in the meantime, am I still allowed to hang out here and get to know everybody a little bit more?
> 
> I also have to go back to the sandwich discussion and throw in my two cents. Anyone else out there a Jersey Mikes fan? It's soooo delicious. There's one right by my work and I go there so much that I don't even have to order when I walk in - they just make my sandwich.


welcome!! yes thats the whole point -- anyone and anyone can join  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

we have a jersey mikes (a few of them actually) here in WI but i've never been!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 5, 2014)

http://www.bigasssandwiches.com/

That is all.


----------



## DragonChick (Aug 5, 2014)

KatieKat said:


> I'm not a part of the summer swap and I'm pretty new to the community, but I've been stalking your reveal threads and this looks pretty awesome. I'm hoping that I can join in on the fun come Secret Santa time, but in the meantime, am I still allowed to hang out here and get to know everybody a little bit more?
> 
> I also have to go back to the sandwich discussion and throw in my two cents. Anyone else out there a Jersey Mikes fan? It's soooo delicious. There's one right by my work and I go there so much that I don't even have to order when I walk in - they just make my sandwich.


I'm in love with their cheesesteaks, with bacon of course.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



meaganola said:


> http://www.bigasssandwiches.com/
> 
> That is all.


Oh. Em. Gee. I should be thinking about sticking to my failed dieting attempts (*laughs*)  instead of drooling over that menu.


----------



## LadyK (Aug 5, 2014)

I feel like I did a RIp Van Winkle and slept for a few months.  It is August, in California, and it is cloudy and raining outside.   &lt;_&lt;

I'm not sure what happened to Summer!  This weather is making me feel like I need to hibernate.  Time to break out the hot cocoa and blankets.  I guess the weather gods are trying to make it easier for me to stay inside and write my thesis???


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 5, 2014)

Ugh, JUST received a call that my son has another T-Ball makeup game tonight - AND team pictures!  Guess I better go do some laundry!  

I wouldn't be annoyed, but this is the one day that's going to be OH SO HOT outside and I don't feel like offering myself as a meal for the bugs tonight!

*grumpgrumpgrump*


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 5, 2014)

jayeme said:


> Sadly I don't, although I've been thinking about changing that...this could be the push I need! Maybe I'll see if my brother wants to split it with me. You can view it on 2 devices at once, right?


You can have a Netflix account for up to 3 households. I absolutely love Netflix...and my Roku. We have 2 Samsung blu-ray players, but they are terrible at streaming and buffer constantly (plus, they don't work with Amazon Prime). I've had minimal issues with my Roku, and have actually purchased a second one.



allistra44 said:


> Guys, is it Secret Santa time yet? :santa:
> 
> I feel kind of empty not having someone to stalk and buy things for. For now I'm just spoiling all of the people I swap with rotten to fill the void... (dramatic, I know!)


Tell me about it. I want to stalk someone again...and have an excuse to shop. So much fun!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 5, 2014)

KatieKat said:


> I also have to go back to the sandwich discussion and throw in my two cents. Anyone else out there a Jersey Mikes fan? It's soooo delicious. There's one right by my work and I go there so much that I don't even have to order when I walk in - they just make my sandwich.


Yes! I used to have one right by my work when I still lived in San Diego and I'd walk in on my lunch and they always gave us employees a discount. So nice of them, and awesome sandwiches   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Aug 5, 2014)

I &lt;3 food carts. Today's oh-crap-I-need-food-*now* lunch: A wet carnitas burrito from Taqueria So Mexican, aka the Mexican cart that recently moved down the street from my office. The regular burritos are great, too, and only five bucks, but I was in the mood for one with enchilada sauce.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 5, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I &lt;3 food carts. Today's oh-crap-I-need-food-*now* lunch: A wet carnitas burrito from Taqueria So Mexican, aka the Mexican cart that recently moved down the street from my office. The regular burritos are great, too, and only five bucks, but I was in the mood for one with enchilada sauce.


That was one thing I loved when I visited Portland. Although I visit San Francisco a lot, and am in the city this week, the food trucks are usually too far away to get to easily where I am. Food carts are just always in the same place, and like I told my bf when we were there, if I ever had to move to Portland for a job, I wouldn't mind!


----------



## LadyK (Aug 5, 2014)

Ugh, just got chewed out at work for something other people are doing.  The person even said they knew it wasn't me but then proceeded to yell for ten minutes.  I would usually ignore it but hormones are making me more apt to cry lately and I don't want this person to see me get teary over their bad behavior.   

So thankful I got a Cheesecake Factory gift card for my birthday.  Definitely heading home and getting some Key Lime cheesecake on the way.  

@@meaganola  your burrito sounds awesome!  I may need one of those too.  I don't drown my sorrows in alcohol.  I do it the way God intended.....with food.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 5, 2014)

I love Jersey Mikes Club Supreme!

I am so flustered! I just got a letter from my the school district saying that they were unable to verify our residency and that they tried to do a home visit last week. BS there is always someone home. Now I have to brush my teeth and hair and not just wear pajamas to drop the kids off tomorrow. And what if there is no parking so I am late! Argh! I hate stopping by the school in the morning! We had to get an affidavit before to prove residency but now the bill that is in my name is acceptable so I just used that so I would not have to bother anyone else to go to the school with me. She also said she might have to come to the house, I know my husband will be sleeping at that time what if she asks to come in my room? I don't think he wants some strange lady seeing him there laying in just his underwear. They did last time, it was the middle of the night and we were sleeping.


----------



## Dashery (Aug 5, 2014)

*hugs @LadyK* Don't worry, we can have an awful day together. I'll supply the sad movies. (Ɔ˘⌣˘)(˘⌣˘)˘⌣˘ C)


----------



## SaraP (Aug 5, 2014)

@@LadyK sorry people are jerks! I;m not a cryer, but when I was preggo it happened a lot.  :hugs3:


----------



## BSquared (Aug 5, 2014)

KatieKat said:


> I'm not a part of the summer swap and I'm pretty new to the community, but I've been stalking your reveal threads and this looks pretty awesome. I'm hoping that I can join in on the fun come Secret Santa time, but in the meantime, am I still allowed to hang out here and get to know everybody a little bit more?
> 
> I also have to go back to the sandwich discussion and throw in my two cents. Anyone else out there a Jersey Mikes fan? It's soooo delicious. There's one right by my work and I go there so much that I don't even have to order when I walk in - they just make my sandwich.


Jersey mikes is my FAVORITE OF ALL THE SANDWICHES!! the closest one is about a half hour from my house but I have to make the drive once every few months or I have withdrawal lol


----------



## Dashery (Aug 5, 2014)

Whenever I'm feeling down, I watch my favorite motivational speech. By the time Free Willy shows up, I'm ready to go conquer planets or something.



Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6wRkzCW5qI


----------



## BSquared (Aug 5, 2014)

And I am sorry for everyone having bad days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> mine isn't going too great either but I just have to get through one more day before. 5 day weekend where I stuff my face at the state fair!!


----------



## chelsealady (Aug 5, 2014)

All right I decided that I hate every thing in my closet. So I spent the weekend taking advantage of tax free weekend to get some clothes. Boxes should start arriving tomorrow. Which means I need to get rid of the things where I have somewhere to put them. Well now the things I thought I hated, now I really don't. But I really don't have any more room. So something has to give.


----------



## lovepink (Aug 5, 2014)

Sorry all of you are having icky days.  Do something to relax and just let all the ugliness go.  Tomorrow is a new day and there will be a rainbow!

And can I confess something?  As many of you know I am a hoarder of many things (mascara, lip products). I could have swown I bought a Nyx Butter lipstick.  But could not find it any where.  So when Ulta had a sale I picked up two!  While looking for my baby laqa's (to put in trade list because I bought full size)

I totally found the other butter lipstick.  I am now the proud/shameful owner of 2 Razzle butter lipsticks.  I guess the bonus is since it is unworn I can take it back?!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 5, 2014)

Ugh I can't wait to leave WI. IVE BEEN EATING DELICIOUS, MAGICAL GARBAGE CHEESE COVERED FOOD FOR FIVE YEARS. like, damn!

If anyone has any tips on how to clean a shit hole apartment for a move out, let me know. I moved in 3 years ago subletting from my sisters friend, NEVER did a walk through. How badly can they ding me? Should I even worry about it? I don't care about the security deposit because i put it down sooo long ago. My building manager moved in in like Sept and I don't even know what she looks like. She said she would give me the "move out" check list and schedule a walk out but never did... Would you bother following up? Can't I just sweep, mop, empty the place and drop my keys under her door?

What standard of "clean" would you leave a horrible place like this?

(This place is seriously bad. It's a cheap college apartment where I basically pay less for rent than some peoples make up budgets. There was an old woman on my floor who was dead for like 2 weeks and no one noticed. I live tweeted the discovery. I will go to hell for comedic gold. Bottom line: This place is horrible. )


----------



## chelsealady (Aug 5, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> Ugh I can't wait to leave WI. IVE BEEN EATING DELICIOUS, MAGICAL GARBAGE CHEESE COVERED FOOD FOR FIVE YEARS. like, damn!
> 
> If anyone has any tips on how to clean a shit hole apartment for a move out, let me know. I moved in 3 years ago subletting from my sisters friend, NEVER did a walk through. How badly can they ding me? Should I even worry about it? I don't care about the security deposit because i put it down sooo long ago. My building manager moved in in like Sept and I don't even know what she looks like. She said she would give me the "move out" check list and schedule a walk out but never did... Would you bother following up? Can't I just sweep, mop, empty the place and drop my keys under her door?
> 
> ...


Depends on what the lease says. Can they go after you for extra cleaning fees? If they can I would track her down and follow up. But if they can't....sweep, mop, empty and drop those keys.


----------



## SaraP (Aug 5, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> Ugh I can't wait to leave WI. IVE BEEN EATING DELICIOUS, MAGICAL GARBAGE CHEESE COVERED FOOD FOR FIVE YEARS. like, damn!
> 
> If anyone has any tips on how to clean a shit hole apartment for a move out, let me know. I moved in 3 years ago subletting from my sisters friend, NEVER did a walk through. How badly can they ding me? Should I even worry about it? I don't care about the security deposit because i put it down sooo long ago. My building manager moved in in like Sept and I don't even know what she looks like. She said she would give me the "move out" check list and schedule a walk out but never did... Would you bother following up? Can't I just sweep, mop, empty the place and drop my keys under her door?
> 
> ...


@ If you end up not doing a walk through MAKE SURE you take photos of everything. I talking everything, every door jam, sink, tub, inside and out of the appliances, all up close and from further away. 

I lived for 6 months in an apartment (with a girlfriend in college) we left it spotless, but couldn't find time to do the walk through. Big mistake! They not only kept our security, they billed us for cleaning and repairs. We had left the place spotless! I filed a report with BBB, but without proof I was sol. They threatened to send the bill to collections and we just paid it. Expensive lesson!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 5, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> Ugh I can't wait to leave WI. IVE BEEN EATING DELICIOUS, MAGICAL GARBAGE CHEESE COVERED FOOD FOR FIVE YEARS. like, damn!
> 
> If anyone has any tips on how to clean a shit hole apartment for a move out, let me know. I moved in 3 years ago subletting from my sisters friend, NEVER did a walk through. How badly can they ding me? Should I even worry about it? I don't care about the security deposit because i put it down sooo long ago. My building manager moved in in like Sept and I don't even know what she looks like. She said she would give me the "move out" check list and schedule a walk out but never did... Would you bother following up? Can't I just sweep, mop, empty the place and drop my keys under her door?
> 
> ...


I had an apartment in San Diego that laid out all of what they could and would charge for cleaning and repainting. We didn't clean a thing. We didn't have time as packing and moving was taking longer than we had time for. They really only took about half our deposit for the painting, didn't even look like they took much for cleaning basically the whole place. I'd say don't bother, and just take the photos like @@SaraP said. Honestly, getting back half the deposit for ours was more than what we anticipated.


----------



## LadyK (Aug 6, 2014)

@@Dashery  that may be the best video ever for a bad day.  Definitely the first big laugh I've had today.  

Thanks for the kind words @sarap.  Things will look better tomorrow.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 6, 2014)

For a short (exactly a year) we moved to "Hell Cajon" ( east county where it's hot). My husband did some amazing dessert landscaping in the formerly weed infested back yard and the place was cleaner and more well taken care of then when we moved in. Well he said it was dirty and needed repairs and no security deposit was returned. He had already done the inspection before our last day so most of the plants we spent our own money on came home on that final day with just a hole left in its place.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 6, 2014)

Moral of the story document everything and don't worry about it. Sorry about the typos my phone won't let me edit.


----------



## Dashery (Aug 6, 2014)

LadyK said:


> @@Dashery  that may be the best video ever for a bad day.  Definitely the first big laugh I've had today.


A sheriff is always glad to be of service!

Now, I must scurry off to watch that video. Because this final paper for my class is literally going to kill me. *whimpers*


----------



## LadyK (Aug 6, 2014)

Good luck on your paper @@Dashery!  

Things definitely looked better this morning.  I busted out my Fortune cookie soap whipped body butter last night and went to bed smelling like Captain Crunch cereal.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Aug 6, 2014)

I am so frustrated right now. I mentioned in the Rant forum a while back that I have a mass in my thyroid, and today I went in for my biopsy. What I didn't know was that I would be leaned nigh upside down, then tilt my head back. I was getting so dizzy and nauseous I have to keep taking breaks, but once they started the procedure they couldn't stop. My endocrinologist was having a hard time getting a good tissue sample due to the amount of fluid surrounding the mass, and after the third attempt I couldn't handle being upside down anymore and vomited all over. :blush2:

He's going to send the one tissue sample they got to the pathologist but there isn't much of chance that there are enough cells to make a diagnosis. I'm going back in October, so will have to try the biopsy again, maybe with some anti-nausea meds in my system first.

I'm giving serious consideration to skipping the biopsy all together, though - even if the mass isn't cancerous, it will most likely need to be removed, sometime down the line. I don't care about the scar, so maybe i should just have them remove it regardless...


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 6, 2014)

@@Shalott For peace of mind at least, maybe remove it regardless. So sorry you got sick from being flipped around that way. Praying for you hon.


----------



## Dashery (Aug 6, 2014)

Oh, @@Shalott, I hope it all works out for you! That's sounds absolutely awful! But hopefully you get talk to your doc about removing it.


----------



## Shalott (Aug 7, 2014)

@@Kristine Walker @@Dashery Thank you so much, ladies! :hugs3: The doc should be contacting me an about a week to gives me any news and to make plans about what to do next. After that I will have until October to mull things over.

In better news my kids are going to visit their Grandma next week, and my husband and I will be footloose and fancy free! :w00t: What are two people to do when they don't have kids for ten whole days???


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 7, 2014)

I am currently listening to Beyonce and Jay-Z rock the house at AT&amp;T Park in San Francisco....from 4 blocks away. They played there last night, and I think it was so loud that half the city could hear it. Tonight seems a little quieter thank god.


----------



## LadyK (Aug 7, 2014)

Sorry you had to go through all that @Shalott.  I hope it ends up being enough cells and you don't have to have any more procedures!  That's awesome you get to have a little time without the kids.

 Hubby and I just finished booking flights and hotels for our last vacation as a couple.  (Before the baby comes in Dec)  

We will be in RIchmond, VA, Baltimore, MD, and Philadelphia, PA for a week.  I am so excited!  We're doing a mix of cheap hotels and pricier B&amp;Bs.  I have never been back east so can't wait to go.  I may be counting on some of you for weather advice as it gets closer.   I don't want to freeze my little California butt off because I underestimated the weather!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 7, 2014)

Happy birthday, @! That is all.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 7, 2014)

Thank you!!!  :blush:

Party in the MUT Nest!!!!   :mussical:


----------



## Dashery (Aug 7, 2014)

Wohoo! Someone bring cake!  :wizard:  (Just go ahead and pretend that wizard hat is a party hat...)


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 7, 2014)

Happy, happy birthday @!


----------



## valeried44 (Aug 7, 2014)

@magicalmom  Happy birthday!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 7, 2014)

Thank you, ladies!  I'm about to head out for my son's T-Ball game (where I plan on indulging in a slushie and some nachos!), but thank you so much for making me feel loved today!  :wub:


----------



## DonnaD (Aug 7, 2014)

Miss me?  Of course you do.  I've been busy binge watching Prison Break and crocheting myself into a coma.  See, it's not so much about the end product, it's about the crocheting so I end up with boxes of stuff for homeless shelters, the ladies at the office and some of you lovely ladies.  Nobody ever gets to pick their colours.  Crocheting feels like a job if I take orders so that's why I rarely ever do anything for cash.  So here's some of my fresh off the hook things.  I made my beautiful daughter model for me.  







And yes, I fully intended to use this happy little forum as a place to post my pics and get opinions.  I'm nearly done with what I think is a gorgeous shawl.  I can't wait to show you that one!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 7, 2014)

Those are lovely, as is your daughter!!!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 7, 2014)

They are so cute, and so is your daughter @@DonnaD! I especially love the beanies, the white scarf near the top, and the cowl? I don't know the word to describe it, but the one that's like a scarf but goes on her head. Lovely!


----------



## LadyK (Aug 7, 2014)

Happy Birthday @!!  Enjoy those b-day nachos.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@DonnaD  Those look great!  I can't decide if I like the beanie or cowl / hoodie better.  The edging on the beanie is super cute.  

Happened across the home shopping network today and heard a very attractive British man saying:  "and for today we have the full size DRAGON'S BLOOD night cream"   

What the wah??? :blink:


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm bringing the booze!  Haha one of the other T-Ball moms told me last week she'd bring me a margarita to the game - and she did!  (in the little frozen sealed pouches, I brought it home still sealed, I promise!  :smilehappyyes:   )

OOOOOOHHHH @@DonnaD I WANT ONE.  That gray pretty scarf/cowl/hood thingy is SO GORGEOUS. (So is your daughter!)


----------



## SaraP (Aug 7, 2014)

@@DonnaD great work, made more lovely by your gorgeous daughter!


----------



## Kelli (Aug 7, 2014)

@ Happy Birthday!!! *throwconfetti

@@DonnaD your daughter is beautiful! I loooovvvveee the white scarf the most! Also all of the gray stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And the beanies. So pretty much all of it lol.  Lovely work!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 7, 2014)

@@LadyK Dragon's blood is a resin typically found in perfumes (it's the main note in a perfume that I have had people actually follow me down the street to ask what I'm wearing!) and incense (and wood varnishes.  It is *red*).  It comes from trees.  It's also used in spellwork for hoodoo, voodoo, paganism, etc.  I think it's starting to pop up in Asian skincare recently, but I have no idea what properties it has for that.  All I know is that it smells good and will stain your clothes and skin if you're not careful!

Edited because I missed a letter, and it was annoying me!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 7, 2014)

@ Happy Birthday!!

@@DonnaD I've loved every item you've ever shown, and I have serious envy! Love that white hat and scarf especially, but they are all gorgeous. The purse with the fishies was the bomb!


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 7, 2014)

@@DonnaD - not sure if the model or items are prettier. Those cowls look so perfect for keeping warm and avoiding hat-head.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 7, 2014)

@@Shalott



Shalott said:


> In better news my kids are going to visit their Grandma next week, and my husband and I will be footloose and fancy free! :w00t: What are two people to do when they don't have kids for ten whole days???


    Use birth control?


----------



## Shalott (Aug 7, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> @@Shalott
> 
> Use birth control?


:lol:   OMG, I died. That is a resounding OF COURSE! LOL!


----------



## wadedl (Aug 7, 2014)

@magicalmom Happy Birthday!

@DonnaD Everything is great but I especially love the beanies!

I have so much makeup to use up but sadly I may have started a new obsession with the Nars Yachiyo Brush. I bought the Radiant Orchid blush at Sephora but I tend to be heavy handed so rarely reach for it unless I have time to blend, A LOT. It applied like a dream! No blending needed. The tapered, flexible, ultra soft brush just makes for precise already blended application. Highlighter I have gone in the sun and realize I have a streak on my face but not today! The brush just gives the makeup a diffused airbrush look. 1 drawback it hurt my delicate fingers. lol It reminded me of writing with pencils in school I would get calluses that would get raw and bleed.

I have two Nars brushes and they are amazing. I will need another soon. :luv:


----------



## BSquared (Aug 7, 2014)

Happy birthday @!!

And @@DonnaD what do you call those things that are like a scarf but then it goes over your head too? Like the ones that look like a hood kinda? I've always wanted one but I never know what to google!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 7, 2014)

Waaaaaaaa!!! My puppy just popped my air mattress! He is now pleased, but I am quite uncomfortable--my poor spine liked sleeping on air!


----------



## SaraP (Aug 7, 2014)

wadedl said:


> @magicalmom Happy Birthday!
> 
> @DonnaD Everything is great but I especially love the beanies!
> 
> ...


@@marigoldsue and I have both been eyeing that brush...


----------



## lastnite629 (Aug 8, 2014)

DonnaD said:


> And yes, I fully intended to use this happy little forum as a place to post my pics and get opinions.  I'm nearly done with what I think is a gorgeous shawl.  I can't wait to show you that one!


Donna - Your work is beautiful!  I know how to knit (not very well, I might add), but wish I knew how to crochet as well.  Can't wait to see pictures of your shawl! 

oh...and hello, everyone!  I'm just gonna butt right in to the chat!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm late to the party but happy birthday, @! I am totally envious of your margarita baggie. :lol: I could use one, too!

ETA: Oh, I forgot I had Moose Munch! That's good, that's good!


----------



## tweakabell (Aug 8, 2014)

Place holder to jump in when I get a chance, Miss you ladies!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 8, 2014)

@@tweakabell I was just creepin' on your profile last night because I realized I hadn't seen you in a while! Hope you're enjoying the time with hubs!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Aug 8, 2014)

We've been having a blast, he brought home tons of movies from Afghanistan so we bought a movie projector and have been having float-ins at night while he grills. Got all my splurge items in from the settlement and now things are just starting to settle down a bit and Z will be back in school in a week. I've been trying to at least keep up on reading the threads because once you fall behind it's almmost impssible to catch up.

So sad to see Midsummer is now over, to the point where I was considering joining a Reddit exchange (they have a Sailor Moon one, a Dr. Suess one, and a Teacher one (where you basically just adopt a teacher sounded like so much fun) but we've gotta be really careful to stick to the budget with Hubby off for awhile so I resisted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Aug 8, 2014)

Teachers are a sore subject with me right now. 2 years my son had domineering $&amp;@?!/7 and he was insecure and had horrible years despite trying to work things out. They just said he was lazy as things got worst! Never despite my assurance he worked hard was he given any credit despite passing all his tests with flying colors.

Now all of a sudden he is at a new school 2 1/2 weeks and comes home the happiest kid ever! His mood just keeps getting better. We had a mini break down on a math problem he was trying to take a shortcut out of but he bounced back and was giggly and bubbly the rest of the night.

Have to talk to the school though he is supposed to go to occupational therapy 4 days a week and psychologist 1 and the currently have him 1 day a week.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 8, 2014)

Yes I just said giggly and bubbly to describe my son, he is either relieved or likes the purple haired girl that sits next to him.


----------



## DonnaD (Aug 8, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Happy birthday @!!
> 
> And @@DonnaD what do you call those things that are like a scarf but then it goes over your head too? Like the ones that look like a hood kinda? I've always wanted one but I never know what to google!


The pictures show one grey cowl posed 3 ways to show how it can be worn.  The red is also a cowl in a different length/pattern.   The white is an infinity scarf.  The hat that looks white in the picture is actually pale lime green.

I've made hooded scarves too.  Cowls are more versatile though since they can be worn as stoles as well as scarves.

Thanks for the compliments, everyone.  She was an absolutely beautiful angel baby before she grew up still pretty but not nearly as angelic lol.


----------



## DonnaD (Aug 8, 2014)

Happy birthday @magicalmom!
 
View attachment 3640


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 8, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> I'm bringing the booze!  Haha one of the other T-Ball moms told me last week she'd bring me a margarita to the game - and she did!  (in the little frozen sealed pouches, I brought it home still sealed, I promise!  :smilehappyyes:   )


Happy birthday @! I hope that margarita was in a pouch like an adult Capri Sun and you enjoyed the heck out of it!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 8, 2014)

Have any of you ever been on a hot air balloon ride?? I'm going on one Saturday morning and I am SO NERVOUS.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Aug 8, 2014)

@ No! SO JEALOUS!

I'm getting exchange withdrawals, too, so I *did* join one elsewhere. In this one, you buy something for each of the seasons. Since my person is a fandom person in general and a Game of Thrones person in particular, autumn will have to involve something that indicates Winter Is Coming!


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 8, 2014)

@ I've been on one!! I was super nervous but it was a TON of fun! You'll have a blast!

(For the record, I don't do heights well, and while I was a tad nervous when the wind would blow hard, I got used to it and still managed to have a great time!)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 8, 2014)

Thank you thank you THANK YOU everyone for the birthday wishes!!!  Seriously, you guys made my birthday reach a new level of awesomeness. My husband is away for his job, so it was me and my 4&amp;6 year old boys all day.  I tried to just make it simple and low key (we went out to lunch at Olive Garden, picked up some necessities at Petsmart and Walmart, T-Ball game, and movie at home - my choice! FROZEN!), but if I haven't mentioned this before, my 4 yo has speech/cognitive delays that make him difficult at best, and a screaming nightmare at Walmart when I can't understand him/say no to buying a toy.  Yes, I am *that parent* with a screaming child at stores, and I've gotten very good at ignoring the Judgmental Stares.  Just walk away and take him out of the store?  Sorry, but I have two weeks' worth of food in this cart. I'm not going to go hungry for the sake of your peaceful shopping experience at *Walmart*.

Whoa, sorry, rant over.  Aaaaanywho, I couldn't go wandering the aisles of Kohl's and Ulta the way I wanted to, so it was normal errands and home.  Then, at the T-Ball game, where my little one is usually quite well-behaved because he can dig in the dirt for the whole hour his brother is playing, he managed to dig up a FREAKING FIRE ANT NEST and get bitten a few times before I snatched him up out of it.  So then he spent the rest of the game sobbing in my lap (in almost 90 degree heat, and high humidity), while I tried to simultaneously comfort him and cheer on my oldest (who did a GREAT job and had an exciting 3rd-plate-to-home sprint against another kid with the ball! He made it!).

I'm so not trying to complain.  I'm extremely fortunate to be able to stay home with them, and in a few weeks they'll be at school (full-day preschool with therapy and amazing teachers has saved my sanity!).  I just wanted you all to know after the day I had, coming home from the game and seeing all of your birthday wishes made my day approximately a million times better! 




  

Also, huge props to USPS and UPS, who delivered my Birchbox, Sample Society box, and Red Riding Hood/Doctor Who t-shirt yesterday so I had PRESENTS TO OPEN!!!  Going to run the shirt through the wash and then debut my Geek Chic Timey-Wimey collection of shadows from my Midsummer Godmother @@meaganola !  (I will be using Bad Wolf - OF COURSE - and We Are Coming!  Yeeks!)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 8, 2014)

OH wow!  @ that sounds like so much fun!  You should totally go all Steampunk Dirigible Chic!  I hope you have an amazing time, please report back!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm soooo exhausted from finishing up with the clean and getting the last bits of stuff from the car to the apartment. I'll have my walk through this evening even though we we're done yesterday.

We're using my boyfriends moms house as a staging area. We did the preliminary sorting and throwing away of things at the apartment. This weekend will be all about CAR Tetris. We gotta fit as much as we can into out Accord!

Before I keep on packing/re packing, I'm gonna treat myself to getting these hooves fixed with a nice pedi! Yeeeeee.

So close to the end of this process!


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh good heavens!!!  Why am I just NOW finding this thread?  ha ha ha.  I'm thrilled that I found it though.  Hooray for fun year round!!!


----------



## msambrosia (Aug 8, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> Oh good heavens!!!  Why am I just NOW finding this thread?  ha ha ha.  I'm thrilled that I found it though.  Hooray for fun year round!!!


I just found this thread, too!


----------



## SaraP (Aug 8, 2014)

@ Before having kiddos I would see a screaming child and think" Good god why can't that parent fix that"...After kids "Good god that poor parent" haha gotta love how children change the way we see the world. Walmart and fire ants all in the same day, you really deserved all those boxes and your mommy margarita!


----------



## slinka (Aug 8, 2014)

@ Dude, I never understood people who got all crazy judgmental w/regards to children throwing a fit...like, isn't it common knowledge that kids act like...well, kids? Maybe it's just 'cause I grew up in a community where people had LOTS of kids, idk. =p Glad you had a good b-day (happy belated, btw!) and sorry the kids are sometimes fire-ant scream-fests, lol. (How I loathe thee, fireants).


----------



## slinka (Aug 8, 2014)

So I've got 2 kids in addition to my own 2 over right now and I've convinced that they are trying to give themselves type 2 diabetes.

No, you can not have 3 rootbeer floats + a giant bowl of ice cream + donuts + popsicles in one night! C'mon...I mean, I'll let you have some treats/leeway...But ALL of that? REALLY?!

Kids. ffs.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 8, 2014)

Thank you!  I think a lot of it is because he looks so incredibly normal, that people assume I'm just "not in control of my child", and decide to be judge-y instead of understanding.  He is the sweetest, cuddliest, most charming little thing in the world... until he ISN'T.  

And yes, fire ants are Of The Devil.  This is the second time he's dug up a nest at this ballfield/park (ugh!  Please city officials, SPRAY THE FIELDS in areas where you know kids will be playing!).  Last time he did it, I managed to yank him out before he got bitten, but the little bastards got my toes a few times.  Those bites hurt for WEEKS.


----------



## slinka (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh I know, I've managed to get sneakily bitten and it drives you absolutely mad for what seems like forever! And they always get ya between the toes....UGH!

I can only imagine most judge-y people probably do not have kids- boy will they learn the hard way the error of their ways once they have kids themselves  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Now if only I could figure out why my mother-in-law vies me as a hitler-mom when I give my tantrum-throwing 2 year old (rarely throws them...but when she does...lord help ya) a 2 minute time out...
*CoughBecauseshecoddleshersonseventothisdayeventhoughtheyarebothover45Cough* lmao


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 8, 2014)

slinka said:


> So I've got 2 kids in addition to my own 2 over right now and I've convinced that they are trying to give themselves type 2 diabetes.
> 
> No, you can not have 3 rootbeer floats + a giant bowl of ice cream + donuts + popsicles in one night! C'mon...I mean, I'll let you have some treats/leeway...But ALL of that? REALLY?!
> 
> Kids. ffs.


They way you worded this made me laugh so hard I spit out my smoothie!!!  That made my day.  (I have 6 kids &amp; I know EXACTLY what you're talking about)

Speaking of having kids over. . .  Friday nights in the summer is Night Games at my house.  Every Friday night we invite all the kids in the neighborhood over to our backyard for some good old fashioned fun.  All the electronics go into a basket on my deck (I can't believe how many little kids have phones!!  We won't allow our kids to have one until they can afford on themselves, but that's a whole other topic) &amp; we spend a hour &amp; a half playing old school night games: Capture the Flag, Kick the Can, Ghosts in the Graveyard, Sardines, SPUD, etc.  At the end I have a treat of some sort of treat like root beer floats or snow cones.  When summer started we had about 45 kids show up &amp; each week it's just grown bigger &amp; bigger &amp; bigger by word of mouth.  We are getting close to the end of summer now &amp; I'm bracing myself for 100+ kids at this point.  It's SO FUN but SO HARD when there's that many.  I guess I should get outside &amp; start getting things ready.  I've already had about 5 knocks on my door today asking if night games are tonight.  Weeeeee!  (I think I might be insane!)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 8, 2014)

Hahaha I wear my "Hitler Mom" badge with pride.  Also, "Grammar Nazi" and "Femme-Nazi".  

I should probably re-examine the life choices that resulted in my constant comparison to Fascist Germany.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 8, 2014)

Game Night?  I'm comin' over!  Who wants to carpool with me to @@trekkersangel 's?


----------



## slinka (Aug 8, 2014)

@@trekkersangel Omg....you must have the patience of a saint, lol. That's really cool of you! See, I can't do that since I live out in the middle of nowhere (literally up a mountain) plus...well, not being a part of the VERY dominant religion out here seems to make many parents hesitate to send their kiddos over, lol (even though I dress normally around them, and am like, pretty much the awesomest host ever =p ). But when my daughter does get to have guests, I try to treat them- so we had pizza + root beer night last night, with donuts reserved for the morning sugar-coma. But of course...it's NEVER enough sugar.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I feel ya on the kids with phones thing. Seems slightly less common here (I have my theories as to why, but anyways...) but I still won't let my 9 yr old (gonna be ten soon...nooooo) have one, for various reasons. She does have an ipod with a texting app (and only has immediate family on her contacts list) but she rarely uses it. Since the weather here gets quite snow-y a lot of the time, I am still considering getting her an emergency-only prepaid phone....but idk yet.


----------



## Shalott (Aug 8, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Game Night?  I'm comin' over!  Who wants to carpool with me to @@trekkersangel 's?


I'm in! I haven't played Kick the Can in probably 25 years.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And a root beer float to boot? YES!


----------



## tweakabell (Aug 8, 2014)

I have to admit Z just became one of those little kids with a phone. There are a few reasons for it, but mostly me being a bit controlling/anxious type person and we are trying to let her be a little more independent. It's a horribly boring phone with no fun games and limited internet access (internet costs minutes so she has no desire to even look at it lol) but she is enjoying texting the family without me as a go between. The cost for the year will be $70 (phone and minutes)  so while she COULD afford it on her allowance I am paying for it because it's for my peace of mind not because she wanted a phone.


----------



## SaraP (Aug 8, 2014)

We have one phone, the kids say "it's not a fun phone". I  have it so I can run to the store for 10 minutes or if there is a 15 minute span from when the hubs gets home and I have to leave for work.

Our rule is if you want it you have to pay for it...unless Santa brings it. Santa always manages to bring the things mom and dad think are ridiculous :smilehappyyes: .

Our main goal is to teach them

1. they don't need anything

2. wants are things we earn

3. there is a job called marketing and they are always trying to get you to spend more then you should

It often leads to my kids telling me "Wow, do they really think they can sell X item for X price" I love it.

*so far no one (but the hubs) has called me out on my beauty hording...or gwp addiction lol.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 8, 2014)

My kids will get cellphones several years from now with the understanding that Mommy &amp; Daddy will have their phones low-jacked.  I'll know their location, I'll read their texts, and *I* will get their phones/computers/any-device-that-starts-with-an-"i" overnight.  So if anyone tries to send them weird or naughty texts overnight, they'll be getting a message back from ME.

In other news, I was hungry and had carrot sticks instead of Cheetos for a snack.  PROGRESS!


----------



## tweakabell (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh yea lol. I'm waiting for when she wants a fancy phone and I'll prob just laugh. Hubby and have almost always had a prepaid phone, we had a contract for 4 years and then switched back to prepaid. Tracfone/MetroPCS/Virgin Mobile was/is good enough for us, it's good enough for you and you get the phone you have enough money to shell out for, even if that means you only get a $5 phone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .

I have adult friends who don't get the want vs need thing. I had a friend tell me she needed a 3 bedroom apt for her and her 2 kids. You NEED a roof over your head and walls, everything else is a want. Our first apartment Z's bedroom was a walk-in closet, and not a big one. If you can afford what you want sure but don't confuse what you want with things you absolutely have to have to get by. I will say though I'm getting a bit spoiled and need to go re-learn some of these lessons myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

P.S. I think it's adorable when Z gets sticker shock. The incredulous tone in her voice when she goes $10! makes me giggle. We always look at prices and compare to quality (Does that look like it's worth $5 to you? Look at the plastic it's peeling etc.)

Edit: The 3 bedroom thing I get, I'd like my kids to have separate rooms too. The issue was she had a very limited budget, was in a bad situation and refused to look at anything less than a 3 bed which she could not afford at all.


----------



## tweakabell (Aug 8, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> My kids will get cellphones several years from now with the understanding that Mommy &amp; Daddy will have their phones low-jacked.  I'll know their location, I'll read their texts, and *I* will get their phones/computers/any-device-that-starts-with-an-"i" overnight.  So if anyone tries to send them weird or naughty texts overnight, they'll be getting a message back from ME.
> 
> In other news, I was hungry and had carrot sticks instead of Cheetos for a snack.  PROGRESS!


LOL Love it! Yes the rule is if it's not in use while we are out  it stays in a common room. She has a Playbook in her room because it's her alarm clock but it's not hooked to the internet.


----------



## slinka (Aug 8, 2014)

I LOVE that overnight rule- I will be stealing it! My daughter comes from a mom who went through a hell of a life and earned everything she had- so of course, she's learning that money doesn't grow on trees and responsibility and earning thing etc. We used to live in a TINY studio apartment (before marriage and second baby, yeaaarrrsss ago) so she knows all too well that we are living in a much NICER situation now- but in terms of survival- we obviously don't *need* that office, or the workout room, or the other spare bedroom, and our second living room, etc. Hell, before we moved to our current house from the house we were living in (a 3 bed/1 bath w/plumbing issues...) in texas, we were simply stoked to have a second bathroom- that's luxury, lol.

Anyways- I've been freed from the extra children, huzzah!


----------



## SaraP (Aug 8, 2014)

My husband and I are both the 1st born, to young parents who didn't have much money. We each have siblings 10-12 years younger, who grew up getting whatever they wanted. I wouldn't change my experience for theirs ever.

Yes, borrowed dresses for every dance and driving the gold station wagon sucked, but the end game made me and the hubs much better off then our siblings. My goal is to find a good balance for my kids between providing while still teaching self-sufficiency.


----------



## slinka (Aug 8, 2014)

I can't even begin to explain my rage when dealing with the self-entitled, spoiled kids in college (or as a manager...how does a 20 not know how to sweep a floor?! HOW?!?!??) who didn't have to work, zero kids and zero responsibilities other than school, who would whine, "Oh...but I _didn't have the time to do the essay/work_" Um, excuse you? I have 3 jobs, a kid and have a full load of classes, and I managed to get ALL of my work done. You 'bout to get slapped, whiny no-job spoiled-kid. 'Bout. To. Get. Beaten.


----------



## Shalott (Aug 8, 2014)

I agree with the above statements. I was 19 when my hubby and I had the first baby, and we've spent some time in tough situations. We've lived out of motel rooms (those weekly rental type places), only through the kindness of friends and family keeping a roof over our heads. Our kids were too young to understand those situations, and now that we are older and financially comfortable through sheer willpower and hard work, no less, it drives me insane to see the sort of "me, me me" mindset that lots of people have.

My older son has a pre-paid cell phone with phone calls only. No internet, no texting. This is so he can keep in touch with us, and also family that lives out of state. He is allowed to call his friends, as well, but he can't hole up in his room and do so.

They both have Nintendo 3DS but wifi is disabled. No using the computer without supervision, no TV without supervision. They have to earn their pocket money, and to be honest, they are often too lazy to do the chores and then complain when they have no spending money.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Of course we provide the essentials, but luxury items have to be earned. Or there is always the option of keeping a list and deciding what you'd like the most for Christmas or birthdays, which are always a free for all, because I love buying presents.

A lot of parents seem to think we are unnecessarily strict, but my boys actually have a lot more freedom than I did at their ages. It just comes in a different form. We're still doing our best to make sure they understand that being a successful adult will require hard work and sacrifice. :luv:


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 8, 2014)

sarap said:


> We have one phone, the kids say "it's not a fun phone". I have it so I can run to the store for 10 minutes or if there is a 15 minute span from when the hubs gets home and I have to leave for work.
> 
> Our rule is if you want it you have to pay for it...unless Santa brings it. Santa always manages to bring the things mom and dad think are ridiculous :smilehappyyes: .
> 
> ...


I loooove this. I think it would be really fun to teach little kids about marketing and economics so that they're aware from an early age about how things work!! My boyfriend makes fun of me for my want to spend extra to get a GWP or free shipping. He's like "economist, my ass!" every time I say "But I just need to spend $10 more dollars! Even though everything is $20..."


----------



## tweakabell (Aug 8, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I agree with the above statements. I was 19 when my hubby and I had the first baby, and we've spent some time in tough situations. We've lived out of motel rooms (those weekly rental type places), only through the kindness of friends and family keeping a roof over our heads. Our kids were too young to understand those situations, and now that we are older and financially comfortable through sheer willpower and hard work, no less, it drives me insane to see the sort of "me, me me" mindset that lots of people have.
> 
> My older son has a pre-paid cell phone with phone calls only. No internet, no texting. This is so he can keep in touch with us, and also family that lives out of state. He is allowed to call his friends, as well, but he can't hole up in his room and do so.
> 
> ...


I get this a lot and I personally think we can be too lenient. Z has had "chores" and "cooking" to do since she was 3 but we also spoil her a lot. I don't want her growing up and getting that real world shock. I thought I was prepared and there were still things that blew my mind about being an adult.


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 8, 2014)

It really makes me happy to hear your guy's take on raising children.  I've always been labeled the "Hitler Mom" even though I'm also the "cool mom" on the block.  My poor kids have a 7pm bedtime (school year) &amp; I get them up at 5 am.  We have bible study in the morning, eat breakfast, &amp; then mean music teacher mom kicks into high gear &amp; I MAKE MY POOR POOR KIDS practice piano 30 minutes each.  (they say I'm the meanest mom in the whole wide world because I make them practice piano).  However, when they get home from school it's all play for them.  They don't have to practice piano after school so I'm trying to teach them to do the not so fun things first so they have more free time in the end.

I have six kids &amp; we survive in 3 bedrooms.  All three girls share a room &amp; all three boys share a room.  My hubby built triple decker bunk beds for them &amp; it works.  Do they love sharing a room?  Sometimes, sometimes not, but they always have family no matter where we move, no matter what happens at school, no matter what.  Do we want our kids to each have their own room, sure, but we know the difference between wants &amp; needs.  

In other news. . . whatch'all doing this weekend?


----------



## SaraP (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh man, you don't know how good it is to hear I'm not the only one with "crazy" bedtimes  :w00t:  The kiddos need sleep and bedtime has always been early, 7 or 7:30. My oldest (5th grade) is trying out 8pm this year...we'll see how it goes. I'm also the weirdo who's kids never drink soda or get candy in their lunch. We do rock the occasional rootbeer float, we try our best to keep it healthy and have treats as treats. 

This weekend we are going to a local winery, they have a food truck and wine event once a month. Time for treats :smilehappyyes: ! FIngers crossed there is a cupcake truck or Korean tacos!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 8, 2014)

First of all, huge pat on the back to all of us for having an internet convo about parenting and it NOT devolving into a flamewar.  

Secondly, weekend plans are... amazing roast beef diner tonight! (recipe below!), Final T-Ball game tomorrow, which may be rained out.  All the parents agreed to meet at Pizza Hut for the after-game party rain or shine, and we are boycotting the final game if they try to reschedule it again (tomorrow's game is a rain make-up).  Sunday's fairly open, but as one of the last summer weekends, it may turn into a lets-laze-around-and-watch-movies day.

Gosh, I don't know if I can handle all that excitement!

*Bestest Easiest Roast Beef Ever Recipe:  Get a roast - you can even use a cheap tough cut because it will tenderize in the crock pot.  Put it in said crock pot.  Pour a container of pre-sliced mushrooms on top.  Pour a packet of onion soup mix (Knorr's is the best, Lipton will do just fine) over the mushrooms.  Pour a pint of half &amp; half (heavy whipping cream if you really want those arteries clogged) over all of it.  Turn on the crock pot and leave it alone.  Try to leave the house if possible because the smell will drive you nuts! 6-8 hours later, come back with some mashed or baked potatoes, and your favorite veggie.  The stuff MAKES ITS OWN GRAVY, be sure to get some all over your potatoes! Annnnnnd, you're welcome!

**Disclaimer:  This recipe is not vegetarian, vegan, kosher, or in any way diet-friendly.  It IS a great meal for convincing in-laws or a potential significant other that you know how to cook.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 8, 2014)

@ Thanks for the roast recipe, I've got to try that one! I love finding new crockpot recipes and I hadn't seen this one before, mmmmMMMMMmmmmmm cream gravy w/mushrooms and onions, mouthgasm!

ETA: Anyone have some good chicken crockpot recipes?


----------



## tweakabell (Aug 8, 2014)

OMG crock pot meals make me crazy. I peek at them like it's Christmas! They make the whole house smell so welcoming, I love it (and the hands off cooking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  )


----------



## slinka (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh man, it's already Friday?!

I've got nothing planned (husband is in NY so, eh.) this weekend other than going grocery shopping (I'm coming for you, Costco/Asian market). A big, fat boring weekend...maybe I'll figure out a way to sleep in though =p


----------



## Shalott (Aug 8, 2014)

Oooh, weekend plans! Well, tomorrow morning I have to get up about 6 a.m. because we're driving the boys several hours to meet my mom. She'll gather them up and take them back to Idaho with her for 10 whole days!!!

The hubby has to be at work at 4p.m. so we have a nice hustle home, but then I am pretty free all weekend! I expect to go swimming, go out to eat, maybe wander around the mall all without kids in tow. I do have to do some homework, though, so it won't all be fun and games.

The roast recipe looks delicious! I am a pretty terrible cook, but I think I could manage to pull it off.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Aug 8, 2014)

p.s.- my crockpot is nutso. I can't even use it! Like, even on the "warm" setting....it will burn the living daylights outta your food! It's temperature is all outta whack &gt;=(


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 8, 2014)

Quick note for anyone not used to crock pot recipes!  THIS MUST BE COOKED ON *LOW*.  If it goes to high and starts boiling, the cream will separate and get all weird.  At one point I had a freakin' turbo crockpot that overcooked *everything* and it would do that even on low.  I donated the crockpot away and bought a lower-tech one so it would not happen again!  So on low, or even "keep warm" if it starts to separate.  And if you have your mom's 20-year-old crockpot, those seem to handle the creamy recipes the best.  Darn you newer crockpots and your higher temps!


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 8, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> @ Thanks for the roast recipe, I've got to try that one! I love finding new crockpot recipes and I hadn't seen this one before, mmmmMMMMMmmmmmm cream gravy w/mushrooms and onions, mouthgasm!
> 
> ETA: Anyone have some good chicken crockpot recipes?


Look up weight watchers chicken tacos, I'm obsessed with them. So good!! Nothing diety about it.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 8, 2014)

@@slinka is it some kind of programmable one? Where it's supposed to cook for a certain # of hours then switch to "keep warm"?  That's the one I had, and it managed to reduce a whole chicken to mush after just 5 hours on LOW.  I was not amused.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 8, 2014)

This is my crockpot, although the insert is white on mine:

http://m.target.com/p/hello-kitty-slow-cooker/-/A-14012703

My weekend plans: Trader Joe's run after work for coffee, clean out car, pedi and trip to Target for wedding card tomorrow morning, neighbors' wedding in the afternoon (the reason the car cleaning is slotted in there: I'm giving our other neighbor a ride to the wedding), laundry and cleaning Sunday during the day, Panda Express and _True Blood_ at my aunt's house Sunday evening.

I want @'s rain! It's supposed to hit 99 on Tuesday! We're going to go casual at work all week. I happen to have two long (like ankle-length) skirts from Gwynnie Bee at home this week, so I may actually wear them to work next week. I feel weird wearing sandals at work unless it's casual day.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 8, 2014)

My crockpot is a giant rice cooker that has slow cooker settings. Multi-tasker for the win!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 8, 2014)

I just got back from our "staff retreat"...I convinced our department chair that since we had finished our last summer orientation (YES!!), our staff of three needed to celebrate, so he stayed and watched the office and we had Mexican food and margaritas! Bonding accomplished! I think tequila works better than super strength pain killers and is WAY more fun!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Aug 8, 2014)

My son saved up birthday money and Christmas money one year and bought himself an iPad mini and my daughter asked for money for Christmas the next year instead of presents and we payed the remainder as her present. If you have ever seen my kids see a girl "inappropriately dressed" or hear a swear word  you would see why I don't worry about them and the internet. They also don't like scary things. I will sometimes get reprimanded by my kids for inappropriate use of language. lol The most inappropriate word ever to them in sex. It hilarious to be in the car with and have a song say sexy. My kids are 10 (5th Grade girl) and 12 (7th Grade boy)

The kids also have to do the majority of their homework online. The teachers will upload videos/lessons and then have questions to answer or have class discussions online. With the new national standards even math has a lot of writing and can involve computer work. The kids are allowed to bring tablets to school so that they don't have to share them since there are a limited amount in each classroom. The school limits their searching capabilities through their network. 

I promised my son an iPhone when my husband gets his new one but it will be required to be only when we are taking him to school or a boy scout events and phone would be helpful to make sure we know where he his. I would be able to locate his position on iCloud from anywhere. My two kids get out of school at the same time at two different schools


----------



## SaraP (Aug 8, 2014)

I have an awesome Carnitas recipe:

1 pork roast (the cheaper the better, but boneless is best)

Garlic powder

Onion powder

Cumin

Oregano

Paprika

Salt

Throw it in the pot and add chicken broth, just enough to cover the bottom (hardly any)

Cook on high for 5 or 6 hours 

Shred and serve 

Also my crockpot is super hot and I miss my old, take the whole day one, but I have a dutch oven and it's the bomb .com. If I could only have one kitchen item that would be it. Does the same thing as my crockpot but will sear the meat and cooks it just the same in 2 hrs!!!


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 8, 2014)

Tablets are huge in our school district. Every kid gets an iPad mini starting in third grade, and they are expected to take it home with them each night. My daughter is only two, but I'm already terrified for this, because I know I'll accidentally break it.

Two weeks ago, work gave each of the art directors an iPad Mini, Samsung Galaxy tablet, and iPod Touch – and mine are still sitting unopened. I'm too clumsy for these things. I drop my iPhone daily – my only savior is its LifeProof case.


----------



## LadyK (Aug 8, 2014)

All the recipes are making me hungry!!  

Weekend plans are not so fun:  Working tomorrow, testing out some new conditions for an enzyme.  I'm also trying to write a chunk of my thesis this weekend and the reading is making me sad.  I'm studying Triclosan (an anti-bacterial) and reading about how it is affecting waterways is really depressing.  The happy part is my research is about how to get rid of it so at least I might be making a difference.  (This is what I keep telling myself, lol.)  

Other than that I plan on relaxing at home and maybe even trying to get out and see a movie with the Hubby.  Sounds like I might need to bust out the slow-cooker too!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 8, 2014)

Ugh. The Morrison Bridge is closed due to a malfunction. This is... a problem. To put it mildly. I think I'll bail and grab a train as soon as we get to a place where the bus driver will open the doors.


----------



## DragonChick (Aug 8, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Ugh. The Morrison Bridge is closed due to a malfunction. This is... a problem. To put it mildly. I think I'll bail and grab a train as soon as we get to a place where the bus driver will open the doors.


Yuck. That is a problem, the train is probably faster at this point.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh I know!  Luckily I'm pretty tech-savvy, but my 6-yo is rapidly outpacing me.  On the "back-to-school night" for when my older son started kindergarten, the principal announced that they were starting a new initiative that every student was getting an iPad (thankfully, they stay at school!).  EVEN THE PRESCHOOLERS.  My younger son, who goes to the preschool there, has his own flippin' classroom iPad.

And the middle school kids now get one of those Google-based laptops.  BUT, they no longer have physical textbooks.  Just online stuff.  Crazy!


----------



## lastnite629 (Aug 8, 2014)

This is my husbands weekend to work so no plans for us.

I may knit a little.  My mother in law bought 2 skeins of yarn and asked if I would knit her some scarves.    Maybe i'll search for some ideas on how I want to organize my laundry room and bathroom.  The entire house needs some organization, but i figure those are the smallest rooms so i'll start there!

I LOVE my Crock-Pot and use it often. I hate cooking with my gas stove in the summer. It heats up our small house so quickly.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 8, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> Yuck. That is a problem, the train is probably faster at this point.


Yup. They're routing EVERYONE over Burnside. Uh... No. I'll take the train to Gateway, pop over to Fred Meyer and get coffee and (fingers crossed) a card for the neighbors (all of the wedding cards at the shop by my office had straight couples on them. Not acceptable for Jeffrey and Tim), and grab the 15 back to my neighborhood. Then I don't even need to go to TJ's for coffee. I would prefer theirs, but Freddy's has Stumptown, and that's acceptable.


----------



## DragonChick (Aug 8, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Yup. They're routing EVERYONE over Burnside. Uh... No. I'll take the train to Gateway, pop over to Fred Meyer and get coffee and (fingers crossed) a card for the neighbors (all of the wedding cards at the shop by my office had straight couples on them. Not acceptable for Jeffrey and Tim), and grab the 15 back to my neighborhood. Then I don't even need to go to TJ's for coffee. I would prefer theirs, but Freddy's has Stumptown, and that's acceptable.


On a Friday too? Even more yuck. But yay for being able to get errands accomplished as a result. And bonus coffee makes everything better!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DragonChick (Aug 8, 2014)

While we're on the subject of public transit, random people observation time: there's a guy sitting next to me with his legs open so far that his knee goes halfway into the next seat (its a three seater bench). No male ever needs that much space for his gentleman's vegetables to breathe.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 8, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> On a Friday too? Even more yuck. But yay for being able to get errands accomplished as a result. And bonus coffee makes everything better!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh, no. Not just a Friday. Bite of Portland Friday. I deserve some Pringles for this.


----------



## DonnaD (Aug 8, 2014)

My weekend will be pretty much the same as my weekdays.  Minus work.  Except that I'm forcing my youngest to take me yarn shopping.  She just LOVES that.  Actually, she's pretty cool about it since I usually buy her lo-mein at the mall food court lol.  

The problem with crocheting but not selling what I crochet is paying for more yarn.  I was kind of out of control with nail polish and sub boxes and yarn so now I have a budget of sorts.  I cut down my subs to just ipsy and CMM and I buy my yarn 1 skein at a time at AC Moore and Hobby Lobby using their 40-50% coupons.  I'm trying really hard to cut down my online shopping to avoid shipping charges.

And now back to binge watching Prison Break.  I'm halfway through season 3.  It's one of those shows (like 24) that just keeps getting more and more unbelievable and ridiculous but I just can't tear myself away.


----------



## slinka (Aug 8, 2014)

@macialmom I don't think so...it just has like, a ddial-knob thing for "warm" "low", etc. Nothing fancy =p


----------



## LadyK (Aug 8, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> While we're on the subject of public transit, random people observation time: there's a guy sitting next to me with his legs open so far that his knee goes halfway into the next seat (its a three seater bench). No male ever needs that much space for his gentleman's vegetables to breathe.


Hahahahaha, gentleman's vegetables   :laughno:    That is somehow the most polite term for that I've ever heard.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 8, 2014)

@@DragonChick   :rotfl: at "Gentleman's Vegetables"! 

@@meaganola get some Pringles!  YUMMY.

@@DonnaD have fun yarn shopping! And Prison Break!  My husband was obsessed with that show!  He binge watched that whole thing.  I just could not get into it!


----------



## DragonChick (Aug 8, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Oh, no. Not just a Friday. Bite of Portland Friday. I deserve some Pringles for this.


Is that this weekend? I knew about whatever race is going on on Sunday, but this is reason #2 to avoid downtown this weekend. And the heat. Three reasons. You definitely deserve Pringles for braving all the stupidity on the roads this fine city has to offer today.


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 8, 2014)

Earlier today I was thinking about how fun it would be to have a MUT cookbook and I pop in here to see these yummy recipes. On my phone now, and I hate thumb typing. But should we start cookbook thread full of our favorite recipes?


----------



## DragonChick (Aug 8, 2014)

@@LadyK @ That was one of the fine things I learned from watching Top Gear (UK version).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Aug 8, 2014)

I am thinking it's a Netflix weekend for me. I just checked and I only have about 9 episodes of Numb3rs left and I really want to just be done with it. I started watching it nearly 2 years ago LOL but better stuff just always popped up and I'd wind up binge watching that stuff instead of watching Numb3rs.

No plans for the rest of the weekend, but just got back from getting dinner. We went to a little local restaurant and I had a Grilled Mac &amp; Cheese Sandwich (with tater tots) and I'm surprised I have not gone into a diabetic coma. Holy carbs. It, of course, was on massive slices of homemade bread, not the piddly store bought stuff.


----------



## lovepink (Aug 8, 2014)

My plans for the weekend are recovering from the death plague that struck my husband and I after getting home from vacation.  I am looking forward to naps and lots of fluids.

I can't wait to hear out of both ears, not cough and to not have my throat hurt when I swallow or talk.  Oh and I can't wait till I have energy.  Doing anything is strenous right now!


----------



## Kelli (Aug 8, 2014)

@@marigoldsue I have been going to compile a cookbook to give to my family as a Christmas gift forever (my siblings are all much older and richer than I am and are absolutely horrible to shop for) and was thinking I should do it and also share with my future SS person and MuT penpals.  A recipe a thread somewhere would be fun.


----------



## lovepink (Aug 8, 2014)

Kelli said:


> @@marigoldsue I have been going to compile a cookbook to give to my family as a Christmas gift forever (my siblings are all much older and richer than I am and are absolutely horrible to shop for) and was thinking I should do it and also share with my future SS person and MuT penpals.  A recipe a thread somewhere would be fun.


If you need a good recipe for chicken enchilada casserole I have one or a great recipe for if you have to go to a potluck (I make it every year for our Thanksgiving potluck).

Would love to see what other people like/make etc.  I struggle each week to plan lunches and dinners.


----------



## msambrosia (Aug 8, 2014)

No weekend plans for me. It's supposed to rain here for like 5 days straight, which is utterly depressing. I really should use the time indoors to clean and organize, but my motivation is seriously lacking. I'll probably just end up binge watching Family Ties on Netflix.


----------



## LadyK (Aug 8, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> @@LadyK @ That was one of the fine things I learned from watching Top Gear (UK version).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I loooooove the UK Top Gear.  I am not at all interested in cars but could watch that show all day.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 8, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> While we're on the subject of public transit, random people observation time: there's a guy sitting next to me with his legs open so far that his knee goes halfway into the next seat (its a three seater bench). No male ever needs that much space for his gentleman's vegetables to breathe.


Guys on my bus do this all the time and I want to strangle them. Also with the completely open newspapers and people have to stand because they are taking up 2 seats. I loathe taking the bus everyday but my work pays for it so it's better than driving downtown everyday. Plus I have road rage  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but oh god, the bus.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 8, 2014)

And weekend plans?? It's lolo's birthday extravaganza weekend!!! Didn't you guys know??

There will be an apple orchard, the worlds biggest candy store, really really over the top blingy nails, a trampoline park, a 5 star yelp restaurant, surprises!!!!, coconut cake, margaritas a plenty, a mysterious package that came today from my dad, no checking of the work email, more surprises!! and my very own money tree  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  that's all I can think of. I hope there's more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Aug 8, 2014)

Happy birthday to you!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 8, 2014)

Happy birthday, @@Lolo22!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 8, 2014)

Happy Birthday @@Lolo22 !  I hope it's an amazing Birthday-palooza!


----------



## BSquared (Aug 8, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> And weekend plans?? It's lolo's birthday extravaganza weekend!!! Didn't you guys know??
> 
> There will be an apple orchard, the worlds biggest candy store, really really over the top blingy nails, a trampoline park, a 5 star yelp restaurant, surprises!!!!, coconut cake, margaritas a plenty, a mysterious package that came today from my dad, no checking of the work email, more surprises!! and my very own money tree  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  that's all I can think of. I hope there's more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


OMG I'm so excited you're going!! Let me know how you like it!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Aug 8, 2014)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Shalott (Aug 8, 2014)

@@Lolo22 happy birthday! Your extravaganza sounds amazing! I am particularly envious of the coconut cake, omg, yummm!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dashery (Aug 8, 2014)

*limps in* I'm freeeeeeeeeee!

I have finally finished my summer class....just in time to start buying my books for fall semester.  :wacko:

Anyway, Happy Birthday, @@Lolo22! (At least, I think. I've completely lost track of life outside of papers.)


----------



## SaraP (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh man, we just put an offer in on a house!!!! If they go for it we will have a 10 day escrow, yikes!!! We will have to put up our house this week...omg so much to do! Almost hoping they don't go for it, it's a dump but almost 100k under market value. Not sure if I want to cross my fingers or not lol...

*kids are dead set against it  :scared:   :angry:    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> sums up their attitudes!


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 9, 2014)

Middle daughter is getting the wisdom teeth out tomorrow. Pretty much sums up what I'll be doing, lol.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 9, 2014)

Happy Birthday! @@Lolo22 looks like you have an eventful weekend planned.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 9, 2014)

Bf and I just discovered this new pizza place within walking distance of his apartment. It's pretty awesome, so great in fact that we went two nights in a row, and the cashier recognized us! We were going to go look at apartments to move into next month, but we decided we may need to wait a few more weeks for immediate opening places. We're trying to find a place in the Bay Area peninsula, and I'm going to have to find a job here. Not looking forward to that process. But if I can find a job that can support buying up all the makeup Indies, hobbies, and food, then I'll be a happy camper!


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 9, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> And weekend plans?? It's lolo's birthday extravaganza weekend!!! Didn't you guys know??
> 
> There will be an apple orchard, the worlds biggest candy store, really really over the top blingy nails, a trampoline park, a 5 star yelp restaurant, surprises!!!!, coconut cake, margaritas a plenty, a mysterious package that came today from my dad, no checking of the work email, more surprises!! and my very own money tree  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  that's all I can think of. I hope there's more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Why no, I didn't know...I thin my invite must have hit a mail delay   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 9, 2014)

Happy Birthday @@Lolo22!


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 9, 2014)

After being away for work all week, I have to work all weekend to catch up on other work. At least I can work from home. So I'm going to put on a full face of bright makeup to cheer myself up!


----------



## BSquared (Aug 9, 2014)

Oh and happy birthday @@Lolo22!

This weekend? Finishing up vacation in iowa today (if my husband ever wakes up...), heading back late tonight. Dinner with my mom tomorrow!


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 9, 2014)

Thank you so much ladies!! My birthday is not til Monday, but I prefer to stretch 4-5 days out of it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I already got to open a present last night (the tree I wanted).



bsquared said:


> OMG I'm so excited you're going!! Let me know how you like it!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This plan is thanks to you!!! After we talked about it I started asking around and apparently everyone has been there except me! Were going today! Candy for lunch!!


----------



## chelsealady (Aug 9, 2014)

Today I'm taking four of the minions(nieces and 1 of the nephews) to finish up school shopping.I'm the fun aunt. I buy the useless electronics and the name brand clothes. With the parental permission of course.

I always save up money where I can get them a back to school splurge. Of course there is always a trip to the book store and the "girl" store(Ulta) mixed in there to.

Since DH is started back to work, it means no going anywhere on Sunday. So I'll just stay in and finish the "Melissa and Joey" marathon on Netlfix. That show is just stinking cute.

Oh and I need to open all the boxes from my clothes shopping from last weekend. I haven't did that yet.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 9, 2014)

Em made it through her wisdom teeth removal great. In the car she was trying to take "drunk" selfies to send to the boyfriend. Hilarious!


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 9, 2014)

Who was asking for the chicken crock pot recipes? This is my favorite white chili recipe ever:

Ingredients:
1 1/4 lbs boneless skinless chicken
2 (15 ounce) cans great northern beans or 2 (15 ounce) cans navy beans
1 (15 ounce) can hominy or 1 (15 ounce) can white corn
1 (1 1/4 ounce) envelope taco seasoning
1 (4 1/2 ounce) can of chopped green chilies
1 (10 3/4 ounce) can condensed cream of chicken soup
1 (14 ounce) can chicken broth

1/2 cup sour cream
chopped green onion (optional)
monterey jack cheese (optional)
Directions:
1
Place chicken in a 4 quart slow cooker.
2
Top with beans and corn.
3
In a medium bowl, combine taco seasoning, chiles, condensed soup, and chicken broth. Pour over top of ingredients in the crock pot.
4
Cover and cook on low for 8 to 10 hours.
5
Before serving, stir gently to break up chicken, then stir in the sour cream.
6
Serve topped with green onions and jack cheese, if desired.


----------



## lastnite629 (Aug 9, 2014)

@elizabethrose  That's the white chicken chili recipe I use! The only thing I do different is leave out the green chilies and just use regular yellow corn instead of hominy or white corn.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 9, 2014)

Oooh here's the chicken chili I'm making tomorrow (leftover roast beef tonight!)

2 boneless skinless chicken breasts

1 can yellow corn (undrained)

1 can Rotel (I prefer the cilantro &amp; lime one)

1 can black beans (rinsed)

1 tsp onion powder

1 tsp cumin

1 tbsp chili powder

1 packet ranch seasoning (I use Hidden Valley - either the salad dressing or dip packet is fine)

1 8 oz block cream cheese (I use the Neufchatel/ 1/3 less fat kind)

Place all ingredients in the crock pot except the cream cheese.  Mix the veggies/beans/spices together on top of the chicken (I dump and stir).  Unwrap the cream cheese and place it on top.  Turn crock pot to low and leave it for 6-8 hours.  Lift the lid and shred the chicken with 2 large size forks.  Then use either the forks or a large spoon to stir the chili, and completely incorporate the cream cheese, which should be nice and soft and melty from sitting in the heat.  I always buy a big bag of Tostito Scoops with this, top my bowl with sour cream and cheese, and just scoop it up with the chips!  

*Pro Tip:  If you want this to take longer to cook, use frozen chicken breasts instead of thawed.


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 9, 2014)

lastnite629 said:


> @elizabethrose  That's the white chicken chili recipe I use! The only thing I do different is leave out the green chilies and just use regular yellow corn instead of hominy or white corn.


I use the green chilies but sometimes I add ranch seasoning packets instead of taco, or half and half! It's so so so yummy.

I love this recipes thing we've got going, especially crock pots. And I love seeing everyone's chili recipes, I live off of chili when it starts getting cold  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I make a killer veggie chili if anyone wants that recipe. I'm not huge into having a ton of meat in my chili (unless it's the chicken one.. because.. white chicken chili is the bomb.)


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 9, 2014)

And I love love love pot roasts. I like getting beef tips (if you want it to cook faster!) and making a stew instead of a shoulder. Shoulders are sometimes just too expensive for me (I like really high quality meat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) and tips are easier for someone who isn't trying to necessarily feed a household, just myself!

I put the beef tips in with water and vegetable stock, throw in some celery, carrots, and diced potatoes and just wait. Whatever spices I have around, a pinch or two of flour to thicken it up!

Funny story - one time I was doing this and I grabbed the bag of flour without really looking at it, and it was instant pancake mix! I accidentally added a bunch of instant pancake mix into the stew - it sweetened it up a bit but it worked just fine!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm on a post spree - I'm sorry... SO THE OTHER DAY I made veggie lasagna and one, didn't use a large enough pyrex, and two, completely forgot that I bought a whole thing of ricotta to use. So it's like.. pasta, mushrooms, spinach, basil, and mozzarella. Delicious, but not super lasagna-y.

Anyone have any good things I can make with a whole tub of ricotta? It's not something I usually have on hand and don't want it to go bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 9, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Anyone have any good things I can make with a whole tub of ricotta? It's not something I usually have on hand and don't want it to go bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Of course!

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/bagel-chips-with-ricotta-chive-puree-and-prosciutto

http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2010/10/three-cheese-stuffed-shells-with-meaty-tomato-sauce/

Or there's always a white pizza, just buy some frozen pizza dough from the store: http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2008/12/new-yorkstyle-white-pizza-recipe.html?ref=search


----------



## wadedl (Aug 9, 2014)

We go to this pizza place called Project Pie and we put Ricotta on every pizza! So this place is like Chipotle but for pizzas! You can choose any and or all the toppings in any combination.


----------



## LadyK (Aug 9, 2014)

Happy Birthday @@Lolo22!!  I hope you have a great weekend.  

I was sad I had to go into work today but then I found an unopened package of lemon cream cookies in my bag.  Suddenly work doesn't seem so bad.  I also get myself a treat if I have to work weekends so I'm thinking a strawberry milkshake and fries might be in order.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Aug 9, 2014)

wadedl said:


> Chipotle but for pizzas!


Oh my gosh that sounds amazing!!


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 9, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Of course!
> 
> http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/bagel-chips-with-ricotta-chive-puree-and-prosciutto
> 
> ...


Oh em gee. Those stuffed shells look divine. Plan made! Thanks so much for the recipes!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 9, 2014)

If anyone wants to do a Mask Party tonight, I've got my Hey Honey one on from the May Ipsy bag!  (and gosh it's fun to peel off!  I haven't done peel-off masks since high school!)


----------



## Shalott (Aug 9, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> If anyone wants to do a Mask Party tonight, I've got my Hey Honey one on from the May Ipsy bag!  (and gosh it's fun to peel off!  I haven't done peel-off masks since high school!)


Oh, I have the black Boscia peel-off mask I keep forgetting about!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I could do it while I work on homework!


----------



## BSquared (Aug 9, 2014)

After all the grease I've eaten, my face needs a mask party!!


----------



## SaraP (Aug 9, 2014)

Mask Party!!!


----------



## wadedl (Aug 10, 2014)

I am going to use one of the Nügg masks I bought at Target yesterday after my shower! So many masks to use yay!


----------



## slinka (Aug 10, 2014)

What possessed me to eat 3 pickles just now.

Apparently I'm having a sodium-bloat party wooooo


----------



## Shalott (Aug 10, 2014)

slinka said:


> What possessed me to eat 3 pickles just now.
> 
> Apparently I'm having a sodium-bloat party wooooo


I've been there, I've been there so hard. If I get a jar of the Claussen dill spears you can bet they'll be gone in a day. It's even faster if someone is generous enough to give me some homemade dills. :wacko:


----------



## meaganola (Aug 10, 2014)

slinka said:


> What possessed me to eat 3 pickles just now.
> 
> Apparently I'm having a sodium-bloat party wooooo


Heh.  The downstairs neighbors went to a Mexican restaurant last night for their last-night-as-an-unmarried-couple party.  When they went to exchange rings during the ceremony, Tim had no problem with his, but Jeffrey had bloated so much from all of the salt he had last night that there was a bit of a struggle with his ring.

It was an awesome wedding, btw, on the very off chance anyone cared.  Tim's older sister (she must be in her 70s) got up and made a super sweet speech about how awesome he is and worked in some fantastic jabs.  Jeffrey said "husband" during his vows in the way he usually says it in reference to a very hot guy on an HBO show.  One of Tim's friends got up during the speech time and talked about how Tim was the first person that the friend could come out to.  They were in junior high.  They are now in their 60s.  Not exactly a short-lived shallow acquaintance  One of Jeffrey's friends got up and made a sweet speech, and everyone looked at the guy and wondered who he was -- and then Jeffrey got up and identified the guy by a certain nickname and told the story of how he got the nickname, at which point pretty much everyone in the room said, "Oh, so *that's* [nickname]!"  We all knew the guy by the nickname but had no clue who this random dude who got up and talked about how awesome Jeffrey was, but as soon as we heard the nickname, we knew *exactly* who the mystery guy was.  No formalities, no drunk people, no fights, tons of laughing and happy tears because FINALLY.  Best wedding *ever*.

(Before the wedding, though, I was driving our other neighbor there because she doesn't have a car, and we got SO LOST that we almost bailed and had Chinese food.  It actually became comical.  But we *finally* made it right at the time that the ceremony was supposed to start, and then it didn't start on time, so everything was cool.)

(I feel kind of bad for not talking to Jeffrey and Tim very much at the wedding, but considering I am geographically closer to them than anyone else in the entire world most of the time except maybe our other neighbor, I figure I can talk to them any time, and they can spend their wedding day with people they *don't* literally live underneath.)


----------



## BSquared (Aug 10, 2014)

Let's not discuss how many pickles I could eat in a sitting. Like....pickles are crack to me, seriously. Sit me down with a jar of pickles and a gallon of sweet tea and I'll be one happy woman.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 10, 2014)

Oh I love pickles too! My mom told me she once ate an entire jar of spicy pickles when she was pregnant with me, and I bet if someday I'm pregnant with a kiddo I'll have major pickle cravings too. I don't know if I've ever had any local or spicy ones, but if I find some, you can bet I'll buy a few jars!


----------



## slinka (Aug 10, 2014)

Off topic, sorry. Just a vent since I just responded to the situation [feel free to ignore entirely. Literally just typing to get it off my chest and I'm a loser who's only friends are online lol]:

*Sigh* Why couldn't I have been raised by normal, rational, intelligent human beings? Me and my mom (long story short: I had a VERY bad childhood, which has led to many...problems throughout my life. My mom stood by and let a lot of things happen, right in front of her eyes, to her own kids and to herself. She's also- and I'm NOT saying this to be mean, I SWEAR- well, she's a bit slow. Not the brightest crayon in the box, so to speak. Sometimes I wonder if it were as common back then, if she would've been diagnosed...with _something_. Idk what for sure, but I have some guesses. Anyways...) recently got into it after she greatly offended me (about my parenting, of all things -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />). I am not the weak-willed person she is, and since we are not close- we've never even said "I love you" to one another, EVER- I simply told her how it is, and that just because she can't understand how teaching my 9 yr old who lied about reading some chapters in her book that that's NOT ok and making her re-read them FOR REAL this time, is NOT some horrible punishment (Like, I can't even believe I had to type that to her, after well, my LIFE with her and my dad) and that things lik that are necessary for her to prosper once she has to live in the real world on her own.
So she finally responded and well... A) She just doesn't get it. I don't know if she even understands (literally) the words I wrote to her- but she knows that she made me angry and/or B)Can't figure out the appropriate way to respond.

Needless to say, she's made it worse- in her horrible grammar/spelling, at-times-nonsensical response, she made it worse. And she's typing some pretty....delusional things.

I just don't know. Also,_I don't __really care_. Which I know, I know, makes me sound like an AWFUL person to those of you with relatively normal-ish parents/upbringing. She's basically throwing some insults at me and saying how my kid is "going to move out" when she's an older teenager (uh....lol? wut.) and she's basically calling me demon-possessed and that she's never going to talk to me.

There's more, but, this post is long enough.

/rant

#ThisIsWhyIAmWeird #LiterallyPossessedBySatan


----------



## lovepink (Aug 10, 2014)

Sorry @@slinka family drama is the worst!  Know that your mother is who she is and there is not a lot you can do to change her just your response/feelings to her.  You are not a bad mother for making your child read something they lied about.  Kids crave structure and your children will be happy for the loving home they were provided!

Internet hugs to you!  :hugs3:


----------



## slinka (Aug 10, 2014)

:hugs3:  @@lovepink Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I needed an internet hug. I'm all alone in my room unable to sleep and stuff so all I'm doing (In typical, angry, soul-less, ginger fashion) is laying around dwelling on stuff and unintentionally getting irritated and then having to tell myself, "This is stupid and you're stupid for wasting precious brain cells and emotion on that thought process" lol.

Also- because I'm alone (Husband is/has been in NY for like, 2 weeks now...) I hear EVERY SINGLE NOISE the house makes/outside the house and it's driving me crazy because I just *know* it's a serial killer coming to get me.
...nevermind that I've thought that for like, 2 weeks now and have yet to be murdered, lol. :rotfl:


----------



## Shalott (Aug 10, 2014)

@@slinka My mom is insane - like, cult status religious nutjob. We have an amicable relationship because I basically ignore her crazy. So I am definitely not judging you.

I'm really sorry you are dealing with all that s**t. :hugs3:


----------



## slinka (Aug 10, 2014)

:hugs3:  @shallot thank you! It can be hard to vent about my family because well, most people have sane parents, lol. Like, if someone who had no knowledge as to the complex relationship me and my parents have saw me and my mom's facebook exchange, they'd straight up think *I* was the crazy one, lmao.

What KILLS me is that my mom has no idea how much I've kept my hurtful-yet-truthful words to myself to spare her her feelings (Because, believe it or not, I'm not the devil, lol) - I mean, even the fact that I will talk to her, let alone invite her to my house/feed her/take her on tours/let her see my children and what-not is a VERY nice gesture which she has taken for granted. It's like she's thinking that I've white-washed my memories and experiences from my time with her (and my dad) so I should be a totally chipper and loving daughter, and she's somehow thinking we were some type of Brady Bunch picturesquely perfect family in the past in her responses. :wacko2: 

It's all quite odd. I can't figure out how her brain works. Or even how to deal with her, since she doesn;t seem to be able to understand what I write to her.


----------



## lovepink (Aug 10, 2014)

slinka said:


> :hugs3:  @@lovepink Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I needed an internet hug. I'm all alone in my room unable to sleep and stuff so all I'm doing (In typical, angry, soul-less, ginger fashion) is laying around dwelling on stuff and unintentionally getting irritated and then having to tell myself, "This is stupid and you're stupid for wasting precious brain cells and emotion on that thought process" lol.
> 
> Also- because I'm alone (Husband is/has been in NY for like, 2 weeks now...) I hear EVERY SINGLE NOISE the house makes/outside the house and it's driving me crazy because I just *know* it's a serial killer coming to get me.
> 
> ...nevermind that I've thought that for like, 2 weeks now and have yet to be murdered, lol. :rotfl:


OMG THIS!  Everytime I am left alone in my house while my husband is gone I am sure that every sound is a serial killer too!  I, unlike you do not live on a mountain so I cannot imagine how creepy that is!

If you need to set a timer for 5 minutes, then process all your feelings towards her-anger, sadness, loss, regret whatever.  Then when the timer goes off, go back to your life and have her stop taking up time.  You are human and it is only natural to have feelings and emotions and react to them.

Glad you were able to get those feelings out!  We are here for you anytime!


----------



## slinka (Aug 10, 2014)

I am so glad that I am not the only person who swears that the house-noises are serial killers, lmao.
(And yeah, someone could kill me and hide me in the "community" I live in and no one would ever find me. Especially since the part-time residents are gonna be heading back to their easier-living homes for the winter.Oh look, now I've gone and given a would-be killer some ammunition, damnit! lol)

I feel A LOT less crazy now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Aug 10, 2014)

@@slinka your punishment was just fine. We had the same issue with Z this summer (I was the mean mom with homework this summer, like full on went to B&amp;N and got a grade level workbook and made packets) I made her re-read what she lied about and write 2 sentences about all reading going forward (she was reading 15 min a day which turned into 15 a day + 2 sentences, she hated me for it) so I knew she wasn't lying this time.

On a not so fun note I've been fighting an ear infection the past few days and it's annoying the CRAP out of me only being able to hear out of one ear. I swear Hubby brought home all the bad luck with him. :insert flamey devil head emoticon we no longer have here:


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 10, 2014)

@@slinka HUGE Internet huggles!!!! I was raised with very strict/caring parents, but my husband was not.  I still can't quite figure out his growing up progression of bouncing from his mom's to dad's to aunt's to great-aunt's to friend's houses.  He was quite lucky to have a loving extended family who would come and get him when things got bad, but to hear his mom and dad (who haven't been together since he was 9 months old) tell it, each one of them raised him single-handedly and no one else ever helped.  Hubby is far more accepting and forgiving, but I still get seeing-red ragey about it from time to time, especially when it comes out in his parenting (he has to be away for his job quite a bit, and has huge guilt issues about leaving our kids for weeks at a time.  I'm like "uh no, you call EVERY DAY and Skype when you can and you and the kids talk about how much you love each other and this is *not* the same as what your parents did.").  I just want to call them and say "Hey, those scars you inflicted in his childhood ARE STILL HURTING HIM.  RAWR."   :soap:

I also hear ya on the "someone's going to murder me!" when hubby's gone.  I live in quite possibly the safest neighborhood ever - small subdivision that backs onto a farm, all the neighbors are both friendly *and* nosy, *AND* well-armed.  The one thing that has helped me sleep this time is our dog.  Not a guard dog.  Tiny, fluffy, adorable, but he will bark like a crazy thing when *anyone* comes near the house.  Good boy!   :smilehappyyes:


----------



## slinka (Aug 10, 2014)

@@tweakabell yeah, I made her write a small report per chapter to make sure she was reading and actually taking in what she read. My oldest is the type of kid who struggles in school, mostly because she doesn't want to do the work, but she does have legit trouble with reading and I just can't let her have a summer completely without some sort of "work" because then we'll have an even worse time during the upcoming school year. People think I'm nuts, but I've been dealing with her shenanigans in schools since the get-go, so poo on anyone who thinks that a book=torture lol. (Not to mention, I let her choose 4 books before school let out, specifically for summer reading, and they are all things she really enjoys)

@ So sorry your hubby had a not-so-normal childhood as well. It's not fair to the kids involved, and it does mess with them in some way, usuallly. He sounds like a great dad/hubby though, hopefully you're reassuring him helps him see the difference between him and his parentals. It sure would help if those parentals of ours even once tried to own their mistakes and make it ok, but hey, that's on them in the end.

And lol, my community is actually like, aside from my family, 100% made up of old people/old couples. Most of the people can't handle fall/winter up here and only spend summer - I think the year-round residents are...like 30%. And we don't have *that* many houses up here anyways. And I wish my dogs were useful like that. They'll bark at the tiny chipmunks and stuff, but if anyone walks up they just wag their tails or continue sleeping -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ...At least they can uh...play fetch? lol.


----------



## slinka (Aug 10, 2014)

I've never had an ear infection that I was old enough to remember, but my much older husband still gets them. @@tweakabell I hope you feel better! Only hearing out of one ear would drive me a little mad =p


----------



## tweakabell (Aug 10, 2014)

Ty sweetie. They're awful I hate them. The fun part is when doctors tell you adults don't get ear infections. My mom had to yell at a doc when I was a teen to get them to put a wick in my ear because the infection was so bad. I've had a lot of ENT problems I dont think the system developed properly lol.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 10, 2014)

Ugh, ear infections.  The sad thing/up side is that I can feel when they want to start.  I kept getting them one year, and then my doctor finally explained that it was because of my allergies.  My sinuses back up, and if I don't take decongestants pretty much every single morning, the ick festers and turns into an infection.  I can pretty much always fight them down with daily doses of decongestants and antihistamines, which are actually what the doc would tell me to do anyway before resorting to antibiotics because I would rather not take them unless absolutely necessary in order to make sure they will when when I really need them.  Morning doses of each seem to work nicely enough for me.  If things don't resolve themselves within a week, *then* I will go to a doctor since that was always the pattern anyway:  Decongestants and antihistamines for a week, then back for antibiotics if that combination doesn't work.  I haven't needed antibiotics for an ear infection since...  2006?  Something like that.  (I *did* need some for an abscessed tooth last year, but that's a whole different story.)


----------



## tweakabell (Aug 10, 2014)

Mine are almost always from water. In a normal adult your tubes should be wide enough to drain excess out properly but my ears just don't handle it right so it sits and gets infected.


----------



## SaraP (Aug 10, 2014)

Hooray for the awesome parents who make their kids work over the summer!!! It's sooooo beneficial for them and the teachers! 

Also a big HOORAY for the parents who parent! My husband was raised by wolves and although he turned out fine, it could have easily gone the other way. His sister didn't and it's 99% due to poor/abusive/not fully working brained parents!


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 10, 2014)

Oh my goodness.  I'm SO glad to hear I'm not the only nut job that swears someone's going to break into their house &amp; kill them all when the hubby is gone.  I get the heebee jeebees every time my hubby is away too.  I'm a military spouse so hubby goes for LONG periods of time &amp; I literally freak out.  He's going again the first week of september for a couple months &amp; I'm already setting alarms to remind me to triple check the locks on the doors, shut the blinds/curtains, &amp; turn on the house alarm.  I sleep with a bat next to my bed &amp; I still find myself checking on the kids five or six times a night.  I'm a basket case, &amp; I do this the ENTIRE time he is gone whether it's 1 month or 9.  I'm glad I'm not alone.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 10, 2014)

I don't think anyone here is going to judge anyone for making their kids do work over the summer. I was very easy on my kids this summer since they had camp, my son went away to camp for a week then volunteered at the Cub Scout day camp. My daughter did water sports camp for a week which helped with her problem area a bit, eye hand coordination. Their summer was also super short, their last day of school was June 6 and first day was July 23. I just made them do the summer reading program from the library which required 24 hours for the summer but they read more than that. They are also both doing quite well in school.

I think we all know someone whose parents are a bit nutso. The sad thing is when they know things were crazy when they were children and are given the chance to break the cycle of abuse and craziness but then fall back into it and do it to their own children. They just aren't happy with stability and happiness and just need the chaos and try to cause chaos in others lives.


----------



## tweakabell (Aug 10, 2014)

Lol you'd think people wouldn't but I saw the pitying looks she got when we were in b and n buying the workbook lol. There was no reason she couldn't do 6 pages and read 15 min everyday it took her 40 min and it kept the stuff in her brain. She also had 2 weeks of nothing in the beginning and 2 weeks at the end once she finished the workbook. If her summer had been short I probably wouldn't have worried about it.

I dont think I know anyone with normal parents. Hubby's family is a MESS, my grandma is utterly insane. My mom is probably the most stable parent in my whole extended family.


----------



## valeried44 (Aug 10, 2014)

@@Lolo22  I hope you are having a great birthday weekend!  And...  Did you go to Jim's Orchard???  Now that I know about it (thanks @@BSquared!), I'm so going to make the trip there this season.  I don't know when, but it will happen!


----------



## SaraP (Aug 10, 2014)

My hubby is a solid sleeper...as in will sleep through almost anything and if he's woken up he's crazy. He will be unsure of where he is and very disoriented for the first few minutes. 

Last year we had a huge wind storm and I heard a weird sound coming from down stairs. I went down to check it out, it was our back door swing open in the wind. At first I was relieved, then I was like "what the heck am I doing down here!?!?!" 

*In other news...looks like we didn't get the house. The selling agent is a family member and told her client the offer was from us, the woman selling confessed she didn't want to sell the property to someone she "knew" because (drum roll please) she believes the house is haunted!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 10, 2014)

sarap said:


> *In other news...looks like we didn't get the house. The selling agent is a family member and told her client the offer was from us, the woman selling confessed she didn't want to sell the property to someone she "knew" because (drum roll please) she believes the house is haunted!


Oh, man, depending on the spirit(s) involved, that might be a selling point for me!  I used to work with a woman whose house had a *very* benevolent spirit.  Like her husband would leave a dish too close to the edge of the counter, and the spirit would move it away, or something dangerous (bees, a hole in the ground, a tree falling) was in the yard, and they were kind of herded away from it.  They really liked the spirit and missed it when they moved away.  But then there's the threatening kind that people are selling a house to get away from.  It sounds like maybe this is the latter.


----------



## SaraP (Aug 10, 2014)

She said there was a very depressing feeling about the house (it was really run down) and that her sister was choked and held down by it...yikes! My husband just rolled his eyes, but I moved in with a girl I worked with and she told me she had a ghost in the house. I didn't believe her and moved in...yep, there was something there ghost/demon/spirit idk but things would move, doors would lock and it would scratch across my bedroom wall. Too weird for me, no thanks!


----------



## slinka (Aug 10, 2014)

I actively was looking for a house that had a depressing/haunted vibe, lol. It would TOTALLY be a selling point for me. I'd go all-out in trying to prove that ghost existed and/or be it's friend. Man, that'd be so cool. =p


----------



## SaraP (Aug 10, 2014)

I asked the agent "Is that something you have to disclose now?" lol~!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 10, 2014)

@@elizabethrose Thank you! I'll be making that white chicken chili sometime next week


----------



## BSquared (Aug 10, 2014)

Add me to the "husband is gone = instant murder" group. My moms going to Europe for 3 weeks in October and I have to house/dog sit. I told the mister in no uncertain terms he's moving in there with me for 3 weeks because I'm not staying in that big ass house all alone!!!

And ghosts!? Nope. I watched an episode of Oprah when I was about 9 about some woman who had some sort of an encounter with a ghost while she was sleeping and it a scarred me for life. Totally believe in ghosts and I don't mess with that!


----------



## slinka (Aug 10, 2014)

When I was young, I'd guess at probably 9 or 10, I remember laying in bed (weeknight, school next morning, all that jazz). I had the top bunk and my little sister had the bottom. My brother had the room next to us. (Our hallway, coming from the living room, was bro's room, our room-across from us were my parents' room, and at the end the bathroom). Well anyways, around that time of my life, only prior to this night, I had saved up/worked for a real doorknob to my room! I was so stoked- 'cause it had a lock- no more embarrassing intrusions! So, me and my sister were in bed, and we always slept with our doors closed (everyone did). Well, all of a sudden I hear my doorknob turn, and I look over at the door. (The lights in the living room were on as my mom was still awake, and lit the hallway pretty well) The door slowly opens, but no one's there. I shrug it off thinking maybe I didn't hear the doorknob, and that the door may not have been closed all the way. So I climb down, and firmly close the door (I glanced in the hallways to see if anyone was around, but nope.) making sure it wouldn't just open again, because I'm lazy and didn't want to climb down again lol. Well I get back in bed for a minute or so, low and behold, the door once again creeps open. So I get irritated, thinking that it was my little brother next door messing with us (he hadn't done so prior, but hey- he's a little boy and they do stupid stuff). I climb down again, look around- noticing that my brother's door was closed still, and no one was in the hall or even moving about the house (My mom must've been vegging out on the couch or something). So I, all proud, decide to use my new lock on my new doorknob! Ha! My brother wouldn't be able to get through that without sticking a straightened out wire coat hanger and prodding around noisily (It was the kind with the turny lock thing in the center of the doorknob, and the part on the outside only had a small hole in which to disengage the lock)- that would be enough to dissuade his attempts and/or give me enough time to catch him. So I make sure to lock it, I pull on the door and everything, and climb back up to my bed. Another minute or so- and the door flies open forcefully! It was startling, and there was absolutely no noisy struggle like there should've been, and only illumination from the living room on the other side- no one was there.
At that point, I don't even know what's going on, but I'm still gonna blame my brother, 'cause he's a stupid-face. So I climb down and go into the hall to start walking towards my mom to tell her what's going on. But when I got to the hall, my brother came out of his room and was telling me to "Stop opening my door! I'm telling mommm!" I looked at him confused..."I thought _you_ were opening our door!" He looked just as confused...he hadn't. (And he's not smart enough to play a sophisticated mind-trick like that....not one bit lol) We went to our mom and told her. She just looked at us and said, "Well I didn't open your doors, idk what to tell you. Just go back to bed." She's not the type to A)Move quickly B)Play with us, let alone play a trick on us or C)be able to open my lock.

So... idk. Ghost? My dad always tells the story about how when my sister was a newborn and sleeping in him and my mom's room, that he woke in the middle of the night to a creaking noise. He opened his eyes and looked around, and saw the faint outline of an old woman in a rocking chair, looking over my baby sister. She seemed to look over at my dad, then back down at the baby, and he heard humming. He was weirded out big time.

We did live in my mom's grandmother's home, after all. Who died in that house (after being cared for by my mom in her last few years of life).

But who knows, eh?


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 10, 2014)

I grew up out in the country, no streetlights, only neighbors were aunts, uncles and cousins. When DH and I married we moved into my Ninny's house (the country place) that she had left to me when she passed. I was fine, DH worked nights and it never bothered me until the night I decided to rewatch "The Exocist". So I'm sitting cross-legged on the couch with a bowl of popcorn in my lap and Diet Pepsi in hand. Everything was perfect until several things happened, kinda all at once like.

  Unbeknownst to me, sitting on a tree limb outside the open window behind the couch (where I am sitting remember), is a very large owl. Also unknown to me, that was what three of my cats were staring at so intently. At a particularly silen but extremely tension-filled moment in the movie, the unseen owl hooted. Loudly. Directly behind my head. As popcorn and Diet Pepsi become airborne the three cats hurl themselves at the window. I was a gibbering wreck.

   Since then, any noise in the night and I instantly think "Possession! Pray! Check Momma and Tim! Pray!" I still love the movie though, I just watch it in the daytime now.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 10, 2014)

Oh gosh yes the scary stuff!  I don't like scary movies at the best of times, but when I'm the only adult in the house, even just "intense" shows/moments will get me.  I've managed to completely freak myself out over episodes of Bones, Once Upon A Time, Sherlock, and Doctor Who (darn you, Weeping Angels!).

I want to watch Hemlock Grove, but I'm waiting til he gets back.  I don't want to end up perched on the back of the couch all night with my son's T-Ball bat on one side and my puppy on the other.


----------



## slinka (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm a horror movie junkie., although it's an unfortunate genre to like- as a majority put out is utter crapola. But when you get the gems- like, say, the silence of the lambs- than it's phenomenal.

Too bad finding a gem is rare. Still looking for a movie to really scare me. One day...


----------



## Shalott (Aug 10, 2014)

I hate horror stuff, but I am more afraid of human terrors - serial killers and what not - than ghosts. Luckily. Because I do believe 100% in ghosts and spirits. In a trailer that my husband and I rented when we first got married, I was certain there was _something_ else there.

One night my husband and baby were both sleeping and I was watching TV by myself. The couch faced the TV which in turn was backed by a dividing wall, on the other side of which was the kitchen.

I was just sitting there, when all of a sudden I knew, I _just knew_, that there was something on the other side of that wall, and that if I got up and went to look around it that the something very, very bad would happen. It was like I could feel evil simply emanating from the other side of the wall.

I jumped up and went immediately to the bedroom where my husband was asleep. After some moments, I shook him awake and he went to look and of course nothing. But I never felt comfortable in that place again. There were times when I felt someone watching me, or it would seem like someone else was nearby when no one was.

Needless to say, we moved very soon after.

I also believe in Things I Will Not Name, and I think the presence in that place was one of those Things. It was terrible.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 10, 2014)

And in complete and total defiance of my prior comment, I'm watching the Buffy episode "Hush".

I may need to watch Care Bears before I go to bed.

Also, did no one wear a bra on this show? I know it was the late 90s but dang.


----------



## latinafeminista (Aug 10, 2014)

I found you all yay! 

I have nothing to add to the scary/horror convo as I try to avoid that genre as much as possible but I just want to say I'm so happy we have this space here!!


----------



## LadyK (Aug 10, 2014)

I cannot be home alone without hearing every little creak and bump.  My favorite ever story about house noises = serial killer is one by Jenny Lawson (aka The Bloggess)  It involves laxatives, a rapist, and a cat.  It is in her book so I can't link to it here but here is an example of her writing.

 http://thebloggess.com/2014/07/i-think-im-on-to-something-but-probably-not/  

(I hope it's okay to put the link.)  

This is what I read when I have a bad day.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 10, 2014)

@slinka  Have you seen _You're Next_?  I think it's the best horror movie I've seen in ages.  I like _House of the Devil_, but that's devil stuff, and I don't believe in that, so it's not very scary to me.  But _You're Next_ is totally something I can see happening, and it's very, very tension-filled.  Even *I* jumped a few times.  That doesn't happen very often.

ETA:  Oh, yeah, total horror movie junkie over here, too.  So if anyone has any suggestions for good horror movies, please send 'em my way!  My Netflix queue is filled with what I am fully aware is crap because I've watched all of the good stuff already.  I have a *very* high scare threshold, so I'm not looking for *scary* movies.  Just *good* ones.  (I have a friend -- who is also friends with my brother -- who no longer asks us if something is scary.  We will say, "Well, kind of," and it turns out it's actually pee-your-pants terrifying to normal people.)


----------



## BSquared (Aug 10, 2014)

Oh lord this is OT but I need to....whine? Brag? Be excited?

I am kicking ass on my makeup nobuy but I may have just dropped $100 on clothes. But 5 shirts 2 bras and a scarf for $110 at gap and I'll get $50 back in rewards so that's REALLY good!! Sorry credit card, but I had to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 10, 2014)

A  movie I love is "The Others" with Nicole Kidman, not quite a total horror movie, but creepy and atmospheric. "Pan's Labyrinth" is another.


----------



## slinka (Aug 10, 2014)

@@meaganola no, I don't think I have! Is it on Netflix? I hope so...I totally have the night open and would loooove to see if it makes me jump  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Aug 10, 2014)

Oh and on topic, I don't really get scared by movies either. I usually laugh. But for some reason 28 days later scared the ever loving crap out of me. Still can't watch it. Pandemic movies tend to scare me a lot more than ghosts and hauntings and stuff.


----------



## LadyK (Aug 10, 2014)

I used to like scary movies but they freak me out too much.  Also my husband sort of put the kibosh on them after I woke him up so he could stand in the hall and make sure I got to the bathroom okay.  Our bathroom is about six steps from the bedroom, lol.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 11, 2014)

bsquared said:


> *Oh lord this is OT* but I need to....whine? Brag? Be excited?
> 
> I am kicking ass on my makeup nobuy but I may have just dropped $100 on clothes. But 5 shirts 2 bras and a scarf for $110 at gap and I'll get $50 back in rewards so that's REALLY good!! Sorry credit card, but I had to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Uh...  You just broke the only rule in this thread:  Nothing is off-topic!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@slinka  Unfortunately, it's not on Netflix.  But it was directed by Adam Wingard, so I expect that it will be there sooner or later, maybe by October for everyone's annual Month of Horror.


----------



## slinka (Aug 11, 2014)

Man, I just got hit real hard in the feelz. I was watching "my 600 lb life" (Henry's story) and he went through so much...(lost his dad right after surgery, flatlined during second skin removal surgery) with such a good attitude....got married at the end after losing like, 500 lbs. and then BAM. "In loving memory" right before the credits.

My feels. They ache. :,(


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 11, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> @ Thanks for the roast recipe, I've got to try that one! I love finding new crockpot recipes and I hadn't seen this one before, mmmmMMMMMmmmmmm cream gravy w/mushrooms and onions, mouthgasm!
> 
> ETA: Anyone have some good chicken crockpot recipes?


Laate (I'm catching up!) but my favorite no-brainer chicken crockpot recipe is:  A few boneless chicken breasts, a jar of salsa, and a packet of taco seasoning (or, I use homemade...either works!). Let it cook for a few hours, shred the chicken with forks, and use it for chicken tacos or nachos. Did this a lot when I lived with nine boys! It's fun to change up the types of salsa.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 11, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Oh and on topic, I don't really get scared by movies either. I usually laugh. But for some reason 28 days later scared the ever loving crap out of me. Still can't watch it. Pandemic movies tend to scare me a lot more than ghosts and hauntings and stuff.


Who wasn't allowed to watch Contagion? This girl. Pandemic movies for this hypochondriac are terrible. I'm like "were all gonna die because were all no longer sensitive to penicillin and we will get a superbug."

Forget modern technology and how far we've come and how great we are at containing these mass population type diseases, or at least containing within reason. But no, we're all gonna die.

I'm a horror movie lover too. Right now I'm reading House of Leaves and I HAVENT BEEN THIS SKIN CRAWLYINGLY TERRIFIED IN AGES. I don't really know how to describe it other than it makes me think about things I don't want to think about and really gets into your brain, despite being surfacely not scary. I know it's not a movie, but it's a bit haunting.


----------



## slinka (Aug 11, 2014)

Note to self: read house of leaves


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 11, 2014)

Okay, HI GUYS. I just read the last 3 days of posts in one go.

Re: scary movies - I don't usually get scared by them. But for whatever reason, when The Blair Witch Project came out, it scared the bejesus out of me and I couldn't stand to go in the woods for a while. LOL. The house I grew up in was haunted (by a non-threatening spirit...and I think it might have been a child, it was mischievous and all of my younger siblings had the same imaginary friend who hung out in the ceiling fan, years apart). Never felt threatened or anything, just lots of doors slamming, things (especially these clown figurines my stepmom had) and footsteps running down the halls, tvs turning on, etc.

Anyway, I've been MIA this week, ahhh. A lot going on! I've talked on here about my job before (working in a facility for kids with special needs...which I love, but has its issues.) I've been wanting to get out of healthcare for a while. I'd been working on a particular job for nearly a year and had pretty much given up on getting it...but I got it!  Starting in less than two weeks, I'll be working as a paraprofessional in all the various special education classrooms and programs in this area. I am so freaking excited to branch out and take what I love about my current job and focus more on my favorite parts, and less on the healthcare facility drama. &lt;3 I'll really miss some of the residents I won't see (but I will still see the younger ones who go out to school sometimes!), but I"m going to stay there on a  PRN basis and maybe work a couple of days a month just to see them. Good life changes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 11, 2014)

slinka said:


> Note to self: read house of leaves


YES! I have it and I keep meaning to read it. Maybe on my to-do list for the week!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 11, 2014)

@@yousoldtheworld Congrats!! I hope you find much happiness with your new job  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 11, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> @@yousoldtheworld Congrats!! I hope you find much happiness with your new job  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks! I'm really excited. It should open a lot more future doors for me, too! All of my work experience to this point has been in healthcare, and it can be REALLY hard to get out of that rut, when other types of jobs want experience! 

And I'll still have kiddos to help me make crafts and cards for my swap buddies, of course  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Aug 11, 2014)

@@yousoldtheworld Congrats on the new job! Making a career change is so exciting, and it sounds like your new job will be really interesting. I hope you love it! :smilehappyyes:


----------



## slinka (Aug 11, 2014)

@@yousoldtheworld Congrats! :mussical: 

That type of work must take the patience of a saint. Just working as a cna in a facility the has some rehab patients and a whole wing for our totally dependent residents is trying enough. I'm glad that you get to branch out!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 11, 2014)

slinka said:


> @@yousoldtheworld Congrats! :mussical:
> 
> That type of work must take the patience of a saint. Just working as a cna in a facility the has some rehab patients and a whole wing for our totally dependent residents is trying enough. I'm glad that you get to branch out!


I started out at my facility as a CNA! Always excited to find people who do/have done similar things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

We have 90 residents, all total care, EXHAUSTING. But after I went to activities, I found myself missing working as a caregiver there, because for whatever reason, the administrator of our facility has it in for the activities department and has made it her personal duty to make my life miserable in as many small ways as possible (such as saying I"m not allowed to sit down when doing activities with them...meaning, while doing something like crafts, I get to stand over them instead of sitting beside them...really fun when you're working with a 2 year old in a tiny wheelchair, ugh...)

But yes, on to change! &lt;3


----------



## slinka (Aug 11, 2014)

Ugh, that sounds miserable (and...doesn't really sound like the best way to do activities with them- I mean, you're supposed to be at the their level when you help them eat and stuff- seems silly that you wouldn't be at their level to do activities!) And jeez, make people working a demanding job in such a huge facility [more] miserable (not that it's all misery, lol...but boy, it sure as hell can be, and often is if it's the typical understaffed facility overworking their already underpaid staff... _anyways..._).

I have a 2 year old... I sure don't just stand over her when we play, lol. Oh well.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 11, 2014)

slinka said:


> Ugh, that sounds miserable (and...doesn't really sound like the best way to do activities with them- I mean, you're supposed to be at the their level when you help them eat and stuff- seems silly that you wouldn't be at their level to do activities!) And jeez, make people working a demanding job in such a huge facility [more] miserable (not that it's all misery, lol...but boy, it sure as hell can be, and often is if it's the typical understaffed facility overworking their already underpaid staff... _anyways..._).
> 
> I have a 2 year old... I sure don't just stand over her when we play, lol. Oh well.


Yeah, that's the thing - we get written up if we stand while we feed them, etc. She's just one of those people who wants to control everything just for the sake of telling someone to do something and watching them do it, and she actually seems to take pride in lowering staff morale. I don't understand it!


----------



## slinka (Aug 11, 2014)

Some people are just sick like that- even when I was a manager at various Pizza Sluts, I made sure to try and keep my employees morale up- a happy crew makes for a better work environment, and better work- thereby creating LESS work for myself (Not having to make someone re-mop, or label MRD's etc., they just do it because they know I appreciate and notice their hardwork, and have no reason to want to screw me over).

Btw- did they change the rule in your state for buttering rolls? 'Cause I guess that was a more recent change for us, and people HATE it lol.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 11, 2014)

Buttering rolls?? LOL. Not that I know of!


----------



## slinka (Aug 11, 2014)

Yeah, so, ok- So, I don't know if it's the same for you but we aren't allowed to wear gloves when assisting to feed them. So, whenever they needed to butter a roll or whatever, they'd do so with their bare, but clean, hands. Now, they changed it (Like, the rule-Nazis will come in and SPECIFICALLY look for buttering of rolls, lol) so you aren't allowed to touch any of the food- and still no gloves allowed. So, if you have to butter a roll, you basically have to decimate it with a knife and fork while trying not to curse at it out loud.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 11, 2014)

Wow, gotta love completely useless rules and regs!  Congrats on the new position @@yousoldtheworld !   :sunshine:

And good luck buttering those rolls, @@slinka !   :wacko2:


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 11, 2014)

I can't do scary movies either--or true crime anything if the perpetrator has not been caught.  I have a scary story of my own.  When I lived in NM, I was renting a house and left for a few days to train for a new job.  When I came back, my telephone line had been cut from the inside and my jewelry was missing.  Very annoying and scary, but there was also a cryptic note left behind that said something to the effect of "sorry to miss you."  Creepy, but I was still ok--until the cops got the fingerprint reports back--it was tied to several murders of single women in Texas!  Thankfully, I moved from the state soon after.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

OH--That might be why I have three huge dogs now!


----------



## tweakabell (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm not allowed to watch scary movies. The movies themselves don't scare me but the things they put in my brain keep me up nights. Its annoying because I usually like the movies, they make me jump even when I know what's going to happen. The only things that actually creep me out themselves are mirrors (I finally had to suck this one up with hubby gone, the hallway to the bathroom has mirrored closet doors and a giant vanity mirror) and underwater shipwreck photos.


----------



## Shalott (Aug 11, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I can't do scary movies either--or true crime anything if the perpetrator has not been caught.  I have a scary story of my own.  When I lived in NM, I was renting a house and left for a few days to train for a new job.  When I came back, my telephone line had been cut from the inside and my jewelry was missing.  Very annoying and scary, but there was also a cryptic note left behind that said something to the effect of "sorry to miss you."  Creepy, but I was still ok--until the cops got the fingerprint reports back--it was tied to several murders of single women in Texas!  Thankfully, I moved from the state soon after.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> OH--That might be why I have three huge dogs now!


Holy crap, I am going to have nightmares now. That's the kind of stuff that really, really scares me. I am so glad you were safe! :scared:


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 11, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Holy crap, I am going to have nightmares now. That's the kind of stuff that really, really scares me. I am so glad you were safe! :scared:


Sorry!!!!!  Not my intention!  Here look at the silly grandpa and forget the story!   ldlad:


----------



## Dashery (Aug 11, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I can't do scary movies either--or true crime anything if the perpetrator has not been caught.  I have a scary story of my own.  When I lived in NM, I was renting a house and left for a few days to train for a new job.  When I came back, my telephone line had been cut from the inside and my jewelry was missing.  Very annoying and scary, but there was also a cryptic note left behind that said something to the effect of "sorry to miss you."  Creepy, but I was still ok--until the cops got the fingerprint reports back--it was tied to several murders of single women in Texas!  Thankfully, I moved from the state soon after.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> OH--That might be why I have three huge dogs now!


Oof. I am so glad you weren't home!

I also don't watch scary movies. Generally, they just don't scare me, which makes them a waste of time because if scary movies don't scare me, what's the point? They are not usually known for their stunning plots or characters. But if I do get scared, I get ridiculously terrified. Like, sleep with the lights on for three months terrified.

But I will say, I have a thing for those cheesy ghost shows.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 11, 2014)

So the good news is I've organized my makeup stash.  Got a tall, skinny white/clear plastic 5-drawer thingy and everything's separated into Eye, Face, Lip, Palette, and Bath/Body drawers now. 

The bad news?  I was using my bed as a sorting/staging ground, with the drawer unit next to the bed.  Was so tired when I went to sleep, I left it by the bed. In the middle of the night I woke up and with the angle of the unit and a few things I had stacked on top, it totally looked like SOMEONE EVIL LOOMING OVER ME.  Yeah, took me awhile to get back to sleep, and didn't sleep well for the rest of the night.

I'm going to need a nap...

(Insert spoiler in case anyone is easily freaked out, contains stillshot of Gentleman from Buffy episode "Hush")



Spoiler



What it actually looked like:







What it looked like at 3 AM after too much Buffy and MUT talk of scary movies:


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 11, 2014)

Also, @@puppymomofthree that is TERRIFYING.  I'm so glad you weren't home!  And at this point, I'm pretty convinced that they need to make a movie about your life.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 11, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Also, @@puppymomofthree that is TERRIFYING.  I'm so glad you weren't home!  And at this point, I'm pretty convinced that they need to make a movie about your life.


Lots of hospitals and watching me watch dvds in bed???  Might be a boring movie unless there were some aliens or zombies or something added in.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Aug 11, 2014)

@@puppymomofthree dude...That's nuts. Ever find out the name of the person in question? #morbidcuriosity


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 11, 2014)

slinka said:


> @@puppymomofthree dude...That's nuts. Ever find out the name of the person in question? #morbidcuriosity


Nope--he has never been caught!!!!!!!  They just have prints!


----------



## SaraP (Aug 11, 2014)

Yikes! Puppymomofthree so glad he missed you!!

Tweakabell my brain hatches the scariest stuff too. I typically won't watch rape/murder movies/shows, but love alien and zombie flicks. One break in that is The Fall on netflix, I started watching it one day, not knowing it was R/M and it was so good I watched the whole season.


----------



## lastnite629 (Aug 11, 2014)

@puppymomofthree  -  That is so creepy! Full body chills over here. I'm so glad you weren't home. 

I'm like @Tweakabell. Horror movies don't really scare me, but the things they put in my brain will make me go with no sleep for nights.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 11, 2014)

Dude! @@slinka So I searched for You're Next on Netflix last night. Nothing. I just checked my email, and I received one from Netflix letting me know that it was just added today!


----------



## SaraP (Aug 11, 2014)

Just queued it up for tonight!


----------



## LadyK (Aug 11, 2014)

So I don't watch a lot of horror movies, but I do read some scary books.  One series that had me peeking around corners in the house was The Passage Trilogy by Justin Cronin.  It combines epidemic virus with creation of scary-ass monster people.  It starts a little slow but once I was hooked I couldn't stop reading and also couldn't go to sleep because every noise in the house made me jump!  Now I need to read them again,lol.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 11, 2014)

Adding The Passage Trilogy and House of Leaves to my request list from the library!


----------



## Shalott (Aug 11, 2014)

An amazing pandemic/zombie apocalypse story is the indie novel _After The Cure_ by Deirdre Gould. It isn't scary, per se, but it is intense, with elements of horror, romance and crime procedurals. The ending literally left me terrified and I expected at any moment to see Infected right outside my door.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 11, 2014)

You guys, I can't verify if this is real or not but it keeps popping up in my FB newsfeed that Robin Williams is dead. Apparent cause of death is suicide by asphyxiation. He's one of my favorite actors and I feel horrible that someone so loved and celebrated could take his own life. I know he struggled with personal demons for much of his life, but I just don't want to believe that he could be gone.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 11, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> You guys, I can't verify if this is real or not but it keeps popping up in my FB newsfeed that Robin Williams is dead. Apparent cause of death is suicide by asphyxiation. He's one of my favorite actors and I feel horrible that someone so loved and celebrated could take his own life. I know he struggled with personal demons for much of his life, but I just don't want to believe that he could be gone.


It popped up in my coworker's Stitcher player, and it's on Yahoo as breaking news. Not a Facebook rumor.


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 11, 2014)

So sad! I loved his movies!!! We were watching it on the news &amp; my daughter said "Peter Pan is dead?" (Hook is a favorite movie at our house). So very sad!

RIP Mr. Williams


----------



## meaganola (Aug 11, 2014)

We just went down a very dark path at work because (spoiler for inappropriate-at-the-moment things)



Spoiler



one of the vps wanted to know how you could asphyxiate if not via car exhaust. It turns out the a coworker's friend's son died due to autoerotic asphyxiation. The vp didn't believe it was A Thing and asked the coworker if he had ever heard of it.


Awkwardness ensued, especially when I revealed my knowledge of asphyxiation techniques, both deliberate and accidental.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 11, 2014)

meaganola said:


> We just went down a very dark path at work because (spoiler for inappropriate-at-the-moment things)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like in the Robin Williams movie Worlds Greatest Dad!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 11, 2014)

All too often our greatest comics come to tragic ends.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 11, 2014)

Left at 4:30 AM arrived in our apartment by 3:30 with lease signed and all. Got basically everything to fit into the honda. We had pizza delivered and unpacked the backseat. Just waiting on the mattress to be delivered then to target we go and TJ Maxx. I'm looking at an estimated $500 target/TJ run.

Tomorrow our ikea furniture will be delivered (thanks ModerNash!) and the Comcast peeps will be here!

Exhausted.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 11, 2014)

@ Congrats on making the drive and arriving safely at your new home!  Good luck on the further shopping today, I know long drives tend to make me delirious and irritable so get some rest in when you can!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 11, 2014)

As I said on Twitter, first time a celebrity death has me genuinely fighting tears. So many beloved Robin Williams movies and roles. I'm going to have to go back and watch some of my favorites.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 11, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> @ Congrats on making the drive and arriving safely at your new home! Good luck on the further shopping today, I know long drives tend to make me delirious and irritable so get some rest in when you can!


Thanks! We're resting right now while we wait for the mattress. Should be here within the next 40 min or I will be mad... Also wtf mattresses are $$$$&amp;?!!!?! we had our pizza and decided to have a break so we've been rolling around half napping on this fluffy carpet!


----------



## slinka (Aug 11, 2014)

Oh man...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@meaganola Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## SaraP (Aug 11, 2014)

Our mattress was $$$ but I've never slept in a better bed, even in the $$$ hotels we've stayed in. If you think about the amount of time you spend in bed it makes the hit to the pocket book a little less painful...


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 11, 2014)

sarap said:


> Our mattress was $$$ but I've never slept in a better bed, even in the $$$ hotels we've stayed in. If you think about the amount of time you spend in bed it makes the hit to the pocket book a little less painful...


That's true! It's what's keeping me sane! I agree that a bed is a very worthy investment


----------



## SaraP (Aug 11, 2014)

Everything just adds up so fast when you move. Congratulations on your new place!


----------



## wadedl (Aug 11, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> As I said on Twitter, first time a celebrity death has me genuinely fighting tears. So many beloved Robin Williams movies and roles. I'm going to have to go back and watch some of my favorites.


Seriously! Feeling the same way.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 11, 2014)

sarap said:


> Our mattress was $$$ but I've never slept in a better bed, even in the $$$ hotels we've stayed in. If you think about the amount of time you spend in bed it makes the hit to the pocket book a little less painful...


Totally this! Expensive/good quality mattresses and sheets are worth every penny! Especially if you are a light sleeper, it makes such a difference in how often you wake up in the night.


----------



## BSquared (Aug 11, 2014)

Anyone have any mattress recommendations?? A new bed is going to be hubby and I's Xmas present to ourselves. We may still be sleeping on a mattress we got from my dad when we got our first apartment....which was 8 years ago at this point. Yikes.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 11, 2014)

I just saw the news that Robin Williams has died of apparent suicide due to asphyxiation. Such terribly sad news.


----------



## SaraP (Aug 11, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Anyone have any mattress recommendations?? A new bed is going to be hubby and I's Xmas present to ourselves. We may still be sleeping on a mattress we got from my dad when we got our first apartment....which was 8 years ago at this point. Yikes.


I recommend Aireloom with individual wrapped coils, foam encasement and memory foam pillow top. It's heaven!


----------



## wadedl (Aug 11, 2014)

I want one of the Hyatt beds. Stayed there after Disneyland one night, I have never slept so well.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 12, 2014)

Ugh, it's so hot (90 degrees both in my apartment and outside, at 9pm) that I think I'm going to just give up and go to bed.  I was going to watch an episode of _Teen Wolf_ (still in S3B), but I just want to wash the sweat off my face and call it a night.  There's AC in my bedroom, so it's about 75 degrees in there.  I would love to get it even lower, but I'll take what I can get.

And, double ugh, something super exciting happened to me over the weekend, but I don't know if I can say anything yet!  Eventually, I hope!


----------



## KatieKat (Aug 12, 2014)

So, I'm in San Francisco for the week for work and I think I have a smidgen of free time to roam around in the next couple of days. Anybody have any recommendations for stores, restaurants, etc that are must sees? I've done pretty much all of the touristy things on previous visits.


----------



## tweakabell (Aug 12, 2014)

So my project for the day. I wish I had gotten a before picture. It started out as all black plastic with this weird wiggly gold glitter glue all over the mask but I liked the rose and what can you expect for a dollar?



Spoiler


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 12, 2014)

KatieKat said:


> So, I'm in San Francisco for the week for work and I think I have a smidgen of free time to roam around in the next couple of days. Anybody have any recommendations for stores, restaurants, etc that are must sees? I've done pretty much all of the touristy things on previous visits.


Oh my god yes, I don't live in SF, but my bf does and after visiting him every other week for two years now I have some recs!

Shopping: I don't do much shopping in the city, so I'm a little low on recs for that, but the *MAC* store is right next to the *Sephora*, and up the street is *Lush*, and that's all near the mall on Market. Can't go wrong with all that right in one place!

To Do: Walk around *Golden Gate Park*, the *Exploratorium*, *Academy of Sciences*, I say skip the zoo it's not a very good zoo and low on animals the last time I went, *Japantown* is fun to explore, or hike through the *Presidio* or if you're really adventurous head up to *Muir Woods* for a hike.

Restaurants: I don't know where you're staying so I'll just give you a bunch of my favorites/

*Men Oh Ramen* - My favorite is the Spicy Tonkotsu Ramen

*Off the Grid* - is a food truck event they have going every day of the week for lunch and dinner almost everyday, and you can check where it's located for everyday of the week on their website. They have various food trucks all parked in one area where you can go and try several at once. Fun to try, and relatively inexpensive.

*Soma Streat Food Park* - This is a parking lot in the SoMa district with a bunch of food trucks parked for lunch and dinner and they serve beer. Check their website for times and trucks.

*Piccino* - My absolutely favorite restaurant in the city, if I could, I would eat every meal here. They change their menu out every day, and pro tip: don't make a reservation unless it's a holiday. If you don't make a reservation they pretty much always have bar seating available which is right in front of the kitchen. You get to watch them make your meal, and they are so on point.

*Pizzeria Delfina* - My favorite Italian pizzeria in the city. There are two locations, but both are small and if you're going during dinner hours you will wait. Get the margarita, it's really the best. Also the arancini if they have it that day.

*Long Bridge Pizza* - New favorite New York style pizza place, in the Dogpatch. Small, but you won't wait. Just order at the counter and sit wherever. Their margarita pizza is very good.

*21st Amendment* - Great house brewed beer, and food to pair it with. Try the fried cheese curds. 

*Zero Zero* - Great bar and pizza place. They have all kinds of wonderful Italian pastas and entrees. They also have a good brunch.

*Roam Burgers* - Favorite burger place. The Tejano is my favorite, with the truffle parmesan fries.

*Nopalito *or* Nopa* - Both are the same owner, Nopalito is southwestern, Nopa is a little fancier and you will need reservations.

*Bi-Rite Creamery*, *Humphrey Slocombe*, or *Mr. and Mrs. Miscellaneous* - They all do ice cream very well. Humphrey Slocombe is known for the weirder flavors, Bi-Rite has the best salted caramel ice cream.

*Beard Papa's* - Delicious cream puffs

*Super Duper Burger* - If Roam is too out of the way, Super Duper is in the Metreon near Market. Or they have another location nearby. Great burgers and fries, and they make alcoholic milkshakes.

*Magnolia Pub* or *Smokestack* - Same owner/brewery they make their own beer, and the pub serves some great upscale bar food, and Smokestack makes BBQ.

I don't do much seafood, but if you're looking for some, *Skool* is good, *Woodhouse Fish Co.*, or the famous *Swan Oyster Depot*.

I have a lot of favorites, I hope that gave you a few ideas   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 12, 2014)

The mattress dudes showed up 45 minutes late. I was in a rush to get to the store and they handed me the clipboard to sign while they were placing the bed in the room. When they left, I left. At around midnight after my crazy target and TJ Maxx runs I came home and unwrapped the bed so I can make it and we can finally pass out.

Hmm. Yup. They sent the wrong mattress. Like not just wrong size - wrong brand. Wrong everything.

I spent all last night reading horror stories about this (refusing to accept the return because the customer signed, forcing a restocking/re delivery fee). Wish me luck while I go and witch someone out!


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 12, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> The mattress dudes showed up 45 minutes late. I was in a rush to get to the store and they handed me the clipboard to sign while they were placing the bed in the room. When they left, I left. At around midnight after my crazy target and TJ Maxx runs I came home and unwrapped the bed so I can make it and we can finally pass out.
> 
> Hmm. Yup. They sent the wrong mattress. Like not just wrong size - wrong brand. Wrong everything.
> 
> I spent all last night reading horror stories about this (refusing to accept the return because the customer signed, forcing a restocking/re delivery fee). Wish me luck while I go and witch someone out!


Oh, no! I hope you can get it all worked out. That stinks.  :soap:   :bringiton:


----------



## KatieKat (Aug 12, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Oh my god yes, I don't live in SF, but my bf does and after visiting him every other week for two years now I have some recs!
> 
> Shopping: I don't do much shopping in the city, so I'm a little low on recs for that, but the *MAC* store is right next to the *Sephora*, and up the street is *Lush*, and that's all near the mall on Market. Can't go wrong with all that right in one place!
> 
> ...


You had me at salted caramel ice cream.

Thanks for the recommendations...I now have some investigating to do!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 12, 2014)

Every time I go to San Francisco, I *have* to go to XOX Truffles! I usually go to the one on Columbus, but I did go to the in Oakland one time when I was nearby and short on time. On one visit, I dragged some locals who rolled their eyes at me because, really, how good can chocolate *really* get? After they tried one, their eyes rolled in ecstasy, and every time I visit them, it becomes a pilgrimage to North Beach for Italian food and truffles.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Aug 12, 2014)

Guys! I know I am so late to this but I have multiple "haunted" experiences, none of them scary but still seeing or feeling apparitions. 

My favorite of these experiences so far was right after I gave birth to Amadora, she had been born about 7 hours earlier and it was around 1 in the morning. I was laying in the hospital bed, and all of a sudden I smelled cigarette smoke and White Diamonds perfume, it wasn't a faint scent whatsoever and there was no way that anyone was smoking in or around the room as I was on the 7th floor of the hospital. My husband was awake on the pull-out couch next to my bed and I looked at him and asked if someone had been in the room, he said no one besides Amadora, him and myself had been in the room for hours. It was then that I knew my Grandma had come to visit us, she always wore White Diamonds perfume and she was a chain smoker for as long as I can remember.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Aug 12, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> I just saw the news that Robin Williams has died of apparent suicide due to asphyxiation. Such terribly sad news.


This news was so sad, my daughter has recently been getting into his movies a lot. We've watch Jumanji, Hook and Popeye in the last few weeks.

I was thinking about all of the famous and influential people that will die in my lifetime and it makes me incredibly sad, I don't know what I'll do without Jimmy Fallon, Dan Aykroyd, Bill Murray, or Will Ferrell.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Aug 12, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I can't do scary movies either--or true crime anything if the perpetrator has not been caught.  I have a scary story of my own.  When I lived in NM, I was renting a house and left for a few days to train for a new job.  When I came back, my telephone line had been cut from the inside and my jewelry was missing.  Very annoying and scary, but there was also a cryptic note left behind that said something to the effect of "sorry to miss you."  Creepy, but I was still ok--until the cops got the fingerprint reports back--it was tied to several murders of single women in Texas!  Thankfully, I moved from the state soon after.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> OH--That might be why I have three huge dogs now!


This is CRAZY and so freaking scary! With my husbands work hours, he's only home at night 2 weeks a month and I am so scared that someone will be in my house, I check every single closet, cabinet, room in my house before I go to bed at night. I am so glad you were safe.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 12, 2014)

FUDGE!!!!  I now have to wear a walking cast for my injured foot and my air mattress that was helping my injured back was popped by a puppy upset by thunder!  Grrrrr!!!!  OK, complaining is officially over!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dashery (Aug 12, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> FUDGE!!!!  I now have to wear a walking cast for my injured foot and my air mattress that was helping my injured back was popped by a puppy upset by thunder!  Grrrrr!!!!  OK, complaining is officially over!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Aw, rats. I hope you get better soon!  :hugs3:


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 12, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> The mattress dudes showed up 45 minutes late. I was in a rush to get to the store and they handed me the clipboard to sign while they were placing the bed in the room. When they left, I left. At around midnight after my crazy target and TJ Maxx runs I came home and unwrapped the bed so I can make it and we can finally pass out.
> 
> Hmm. Yup. They sent the wrong mattress. Like not just wrong size - wrong brand. Wrong everything.
> 
> I spent all last night reading horror stories about this (refusing to accept the return because the customer signed, forcing a restocking/re delivery fee). Wish me luck while I go and witch someone out!


Yeah when I had my allergic experience they gave us a HUGE runaround on taking the mattress back.  I ended up sleeping on the couch for several days and we would call EVERY day and the salesman would be like "oh, I have to talk to my manager, we're not sure, there may be this fee/that fee/*insert excuse here*" til I finally walked in that store, covered in allergy hives, low on sleep, with two rambunctious toddlers in tow.  After a 5 minute *conversation* with the manager who apparently had NO IDEA this issue was even going on (apparently the salesman just didn't want to lose his commission so he was trying to give us the runaround til the 30 day return window was up), he refunded our card right there and sent someone out that day to get the mattress/box springs.  

We went somewhere else to get the new mattress.


----------



## SaraP (Aug 12, 2014)

@@Kelly Silva Now I'm craving a trip to San Fran...

@usofjessamerica  :bringiton: They'd better fix that! :bringiton:


----------



## wadedl (Aug 12, 2014)

My daughter wants to go to Sacramento and San Francisco. We didn't think it was a good field trip for a 9 year old without her parents and it would have been over $1000 for the two of us. We bought year passes for the whole family to Disneyland with that money and we were supposed to go as part of a side trip when my son was going to camp but that whole trip fell through. We are thinking of maybe going up in September.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 12, 2014)

Is it overdoing it if I get a carnitas burrito even though I had a pastor burrito yesterday? Tomorrow will be something else because it will be Wednesday, but I have very limited time on Tuesdays to get lunch.


----------



## DragonChick (Aug 12, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Is it overdoing it if I get a carnitas burrito even though I had a pastor burrito yesterday? Tomorrow will be something else because it will be Wednesday, but I have very limited time on Tuesdays to get lunch.


Not at all!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 12, 2014)

Whenever I buy a big ticket item I like to use a credit card that has a guarantee on such items--if there is something wrong, they have someone who will call on your behalf and make it right for you.  I know my USAA cc and I think one other one has that option.


----------



## BSquared (Aug 12, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Is it overdoing it if I get a carnitas burrito even though I had a pastor burrito yesterday? Tomorrow will be something else because it will be Wednesday, but I have very limited time on Tuesdays to get lunch.


One can never have too many burritos. I plan on downing a few myself tonight at happy hour!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 12, 2014)

Happy hour sounds great!!!!!  :drive:


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 12, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Is it overdoing it if I get a carnitas burrito even though I had a pastor burrito yesterday? Tomorrow will be something else because it will be Wednesday, but I have very limited time on Tuesdays to get lunch.


In California, there's no such thing as too many burritos. I'm sure it's the same rule in Portland.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 12, 2014)

Carnitas burrito it is! And it's significantly cooler now than it was this time yesterday! And I got a random walk-by compliment on my sandals from some woman whose face I didn't see because I was busy trying to avoid walking on my skirt!


----------



## wadedl (Aug 12, 2014)

No such things as too many burritos but today is taco Tuesday! Filet Minon tacos for the kids at Puesto after school. I just hope they don't have too much homework since we are planning on a nice walk by the beach after.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 12, 2014)

wadedl said:


> My daughter wants to go to Sacramento and San Francisco. We didn't think it was a good field trip for a 9 year old without her parents and it would have been over $1000 for the two of us. We bought year passes for the whole family to Disneyland with that money and we were supposed to go as part of a side trip when my son was going to camp but that whole trip fell through. We are thinking of maybe going up in September.


Sacramento!!! Land of my people! Say hi to my mom for me


----------



## nikkimouse (Aug 12, 2014)

you guys!!!!  I just booked my christmas vacation I'm going to colorado from december 17th-29th!!!!!! I've never been that far west before i'm so excited!!!!


----------



## angienharry (Aug 12, 2014)

nikkimouse said:


> you guys!!!! I just booked my christmas vacation I'm going to colorado from december 17th-29th!!!!!! I've never been that far west before i'm so excited!!!!


That sounds awesome!!!


----------



## LadyK (Aug 12, 2014)

Have fun @@nikkimouse!!


----------



## LadyK (Aug 12, 2014)

Thank you to those who posted SF activity recommendations.  I live in the Bay Area but don't get to the city much.  Hubby and I are going Friday and now I have some good places to shop!  Can't wait to try out that XOX truffle store.  Mmmm.


----------



## chelsealynn (Aug 13, 2014)

Okay, finally caught up. I felt so behind. I enjoyed the scary/strange stories but they were kind of creeping me out at the same time. I've been mostly catching up at work in my downtime and I do pediatric home care. So it was kind of scary reading about creepy things in the middle of the night, in the dark, in someone else's home.

I want a burrito now. So hungry. Can't wait to get off work and get breakfast. One more hour!


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 13, 2014)

Errr, I'm a wuss and skipped over all the scary stories.  :blush:


----------



## tweakabell (Aug 13, 2014)

UGH So Hubby wanted to take us out yesterday before school started. We've been wanting to go earlier but with my ear I didn't want to chance the elevation changes. I finally feel well enough so we get ready. Z says she's warm so we feel her head she's a little warm, she takes a kid's Tylenol, she feels better, we move on. We head out to Redwood State Park which is like 5 hours out. Z is fine in the car, we're talking, she's playing. 5 Hours later we step out and Z says she cold and is shivering , feel her head and she's BURNING up. We were awful parents we gave her an Advil from the car and walked around the park for 2 hours (she still had fun we just kinda wandered by the river and sat in the redwoods instead of going for a hike) and then head home. Hubby was so upset his surprise was ruined (and he drove 10 hours for 2 at the park) and of course Z is feeling fine today (although she had to take a cool bath in the middle of the night last night) because kids get sick for like a day.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh no @@tweakabell that is the worst!  I hate it when kids get sick and plans get bent way out of shape!  I'm glad you guys still got to go and see the redwoods.  And I hope your sweet girl stays well once school starts!  Gotta love those beginning-of-the-year germ swaps!


----------



## SaraP (Aug 13, 2014)

Without fail someone will be sick, not during school, but as soon as there is a break or vacation. Then it makes the rounds and we are out for a week or two. Sorry your trip was cut short   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Aug 13, 2014)

So... I'm headed on a daytrip on Saturday, and I need a playlist to throw on the iPod for the drive! Favorite roadtrip songs, please?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 13, 2014)

meaganola said:


> So... I'm headed on a daytrip on Saturday, and I need a playlist to throw on the iPod for the drive! Favorite roadtrip songs, please?


A nod to Supernatural, "Carry on Wayward Son" by Kansas   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Aug 13, 2014)

Some of my favorites songs for a long drive. I have a lot.

Postal Service and Iron and Wine - Such Great Heights

Kishi Bashi - Bright Whites

The Airborne Toxic Event - Half go Something Else

My kids current favorite Bastille - Pompeii

Devotchka - All the Sand in All the Sea


----------



## LadyK (Aug 13, 2014)

My all time favorite car song is Short skirt long jacket by CAKE.  Sometimes I end up just listening to CAKE for the whole trip.


----------



## Christa W (Aug 13, 2014)

meaganola said:


> So... I'm headed on a daytrip on Saturday, and I need a playlist to throw on the iPod for the drive! Favorite roadtrip songs, please?


If you like books on tape Audible has celebrities reading D&amp;D stories free for 40 days. Felicia Day, Weird Al, Ice-T and more.


----------



## chelsealady (Aug 13, 2014)

&lt;p&gt;



> Without fail someone will be sick, not during school, but as soon as there is a break or vacation. Then it makes the rounds and we are out for a week or two. Sorry your trip was cut short &lt;img class="bbc_emoticon" src="https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/public/style_emoticons/default/sad.png" title="" /&gt;


We call it the back to school funk.  My DH is a teacher and second week back to school, we all get sick. Just in time to get out for Labor Day.


----------



## tweakabell (Aug 13, 2014)

LadyK said:


> My all time favorite car song is Short skirt long jacket by CAKE. Sometimes I end up just listening to CAKE for the whole trip.


One of my favorite Cake songs.

Our go to to start the trips off is A Song for Everyone by Fenix TX, because our trips are usually extremely spontaneous.


----------



## tweakabell (Aug 13, 2014)

Double post silly phone


----------



## meaganola (Aug 13, 2014)

Heh. I just looked at one of my iPods: I have an Astoria (the town I'm headed to) playlist. There's a Fratellis album on there. I had forgotten about that. I pretty much only listen to that album when I go there.


----------



## Dashery (Aug 13, 2014)

*SCREAMS* AHHHH! I GOT AN A IN MY SUMMER CLASS! *throws confetti and kisses everyone in celebration*


----------



## SaraP (Aug 13, 2014)

:mussical:  Knew you could do it!! :mussical:


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 13, 2014)

I am a huge fan of audiobooks and just stocked up on some more for a trip I am taking soon to DC.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm specifically looking for singalong stuff! I have very fond memories of driving in the Redwood Forest belting out Gogol Bordello and along some random back road singing along with the Eagles of Death Metal.

@@Kelly Silva Duh. That's a given!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Aug 13, 2014)

My driving music is like my lifting music- angry-sounding. lol.

Go all old school with some rammstein or something @@meaganola  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Aug 13, 2014)

Singing is required in my car even if I'm the only one that participates. I'm the crazy lady playing steering wheel drums and belting out lyrics at the top of my lungs.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 13, 2014)

I hate road trips but if i have to go, I must play the Holiday Road song from the Vacation movies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Aug 13, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Singing is required in my car even if I'm the only one that participates. I'm the crazy lady playing steering wheel drums and belting out lyrics at the top of my lungs.


Hahaha, yep.  This is me too.  No steering wheel drums but lots of full out ballads in my car.  The cheesier the better.  

"DON'T YOU REMEMBER YOU TOLD ME YOU LOVED ME BAAAAAABBBYYYYYY"  

A co-worker once gave me a really weird look and asked if I took a certain freeway to work.  I said yes, and he sort of cringed and said.  "I think I saw you this morning"  lol.


----------



## Shalott (Aug 13, 2014)

Yeah, I'm with you guys who sing in the car. If I am driving, I HAVE to have music that I can sing along with. Takes my mind of my nerves.

Sara Bareillis is a fave, or Garth Brooks' or Tim McGraw's greatest hits. Or I go totally old school and make mix CD's, because my car is *gasp* older and doesn't have an MP3 plug in! B) Plus my tape deck doesn't work, so all of my glorious singles from the early '90s are collecting dust.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 13, 2014)

I sing in the car too. When the kids are not with me it turns to 80s in spanish! VNV Nation is another favorite, The Smiths, Depeche Mode...


----------



## BSquared (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh I totally sing in the car too. Most awkward moment ever was when I was SLAYING bye bye bye by nsync and drove by a group of guys in their 20's....and all my windows were open. Awkward.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 13, 2014)

If I'm riding with my brother and his sons, we play a game in which there are no winners, especially if you don't play: Who can sing the loudest, most off-key, and just generally worst?


----------



## Dashery (Aug 13, 2014)

meaganola said:


> If I'm riding with my brother and his sons, we play a game in which there are no winners, especially if you don't play: Who can sing the loudest, most off-key, and just generally worst?


That's the only way my family sings. Last time, we butchered all seven minutes of American Pie while in the carr with my cousin, the chorus member who can actually sing.


----------



## slinka (Aug 13, 2014)

Lol I do the busting out with loud, wretched off key singing whenever a theme song to a show or a commercial jingle comes on. Just to bug the family. XD


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 13, 2014)

*sigh* I'm actually a pretty decent singer, and my older son and I do a great job with both "Let It Go" and Katy Perry's "Fireworks", but my younger son decided recently that I'm just the worst thing he's ever heard.  So it's hard to harmonize when all I can hear is "NO! Mama you NO SING. Stop it! No singing!"

Of course, this is also the child who finally learned to speak in full sentences, only to use his newfound powers to say "Yuck! Mama this is disgusting. I hate your soup." 

Thanks, kid  :bringiton:


----------



## meaganola (Aug 13, 2014)

My aunt *still* remembers the day she was singing to my brother, and he put his hand over her mouth and told her to stop singing.  He was probably two at the time, and he's going to be 40 next year.


----------



## chelsealady (Aug 13, 2014)

I can't carry a tune in a bucket. But my road trip album is always Bon Jovi Slippery When Wet.


----------



## Christa W (Aug 13, 2014)

meaganola said:


> My aunt *still* remembers the day she was singing to my brother, and he put his hand over her mouth and told her to stop singing.  He was probably two at the time, and he's going to be 40 next year.


What about the Awesome Mix Tape Vol. 1 Guardians of the Galaxy soundtrack?


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 13, 2014)

I sing all the time in the car, but typically only if I am by myself. The more ridiculous the songs the better. The Darkness is one of my favorite driving bands. I can't sing in the shower though. It always sounds terrible to me.

Today was a painfully long day at work, and things are not going the way they should with the house I am buying. I have decided that a large glass of Pinot and toast with lavendar creamed honey is a perfectly acceptable dinner tonight


----------



## meaganola (Aug 13, 2014)

Well, the monsters have lost the use of the climbing tree.  One of them *raced* to the top and...  did something I didn't quite see, and then all, like, SEVEN FEET of cat tree (with twenty pounds of cat perched on the top) went tipping over in slow motion onto the floor.  All I had time to do was sit here and say, "Shit!  Shit!  Shit!"  And then *boom* on the floor.  I cannot believe nothing was broken.  It's going out to the curb Saturday.  I think *someone* will want it.  I just can't have it in here any longer.  They went almost three years without doing this, and now they have done it twice in a month or so.


----------



## slinka (Aug 14, 2014)

@@meaganola how lucky! Yeah, I'd get rid of it too. I'd take it but...y'know, I'm in Utah. lol

Ok, so- change of topic here, feel free to ignore- But something has come up and we are gonna have to penny-pinch to make up for some costs that we will have to have, to the tune of about $135 a week.

Husband's gonna take on as many lesson kids as he possibly can, I'm giving up some things I typically eat (I'm pretty much a snake and can survive on like, one meal a month if I have to- no I do not encourage that behavior, it's an exaggerated example) that aren't the cheapest (Bye bye, shirataki noodles and gai lan :scared:  I literally eat those noodles every. single. day.), downgrading our satellite (canceling the contract wouldn't make sense 'cause of the charges for early termination), and part of the plan is cutting back on the gourmet meals I tend to cook.
So my question to you all is: Do you have a great recipe that involves the ever-cheap staples of rice, beans, and any other cheap food? I already use frozen veggies and some canned stuff (I refuse to buy canned mixed veg, YUCK)  so that's A-ok. And we don't eat meat, but still feel free to give the recipe- I can adjust the meat part if it has it (Utah is nice in that y'know, everyone is prepared for the second coming or something, so canned/dried TVP is available and not expensive!). We also buy things in bulk- so I do have access to like, cheap enough cream of mushroom soup, flour, and other things. And I have a fully stocked spice rack already so yay. So- hit me up with your culinary creations that will help keep the pocket happy and the meals from getting too terribly boring/redundant.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 14, 2014)

My skin is FREAKING OUT in this new environment!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 14, 2014)

slinka said:


> @@meaganola how lucky! Yeah, I'd get rid of it too. I'd take it but...y'know, I'm in Utah. lol
> 
> Ok, so- change of topic here, feel free to ignore- But something has come up and we are gonna have to penny-pinch to make up for some costs that we will have to have, to the tune of about $135 a week.
> 
> ...


I've had to do this before, as I like to cook fancy meals too. My favorite right now is chorizo fried rice. Basically cook two cups of rice, and get the chorizo that's super cheap in a tube that you squeeze out. Squeeze out half the package into a hot skillet with some canola oil. Let it break up and cook, then throw in the cooked rice. I like to add a sauce made of soy sauce, sriracha, sesame oil, and whatever other asian ingredients you've got that you think would be good. There's no exact science to this recipe, I made it up one day and change it every time I make it. Pour your sauce over the rice and mix it all together. Cook on high heat until the rice gets crispy. Then eat! You could add veggies if you want, stir fry in some broccoli or something. Red peppers.

Another idea is stir fry served over rice, that's usually pretty cheap to make. Quinoa dishes are good, you can sub that in for rice. I've had a quinoa frittata that was really good with eggs and green chiles. Risotto, jambalaya with just sausage and chicken instead of shrimp. Arroz con pollo is another good one. I hope that gave you some ideas! I am such a food snob that I don't know if I could do cream of anything in anything I made. Food can be cheap but still delicious and healthy. Check out a book written by Darya Rose called Foodist. Lots of great healthy recipes that are still delicious.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 14, 2014)

@@slinka black bean burgers, edamame burgers... bump up the carby consumption (pasta, rice, potatoes...look out for $1 or B1G1 free on pasta - especially at random places like walgreens). Not the healthiest options but good, cheap, and filling. You're vegan, right? Does the rest of your family eat eggs? My boyfriend's grandma used to make pasta and red sauce with hardboiled eggs as the protein which is a nice cheap fix.

meal plan, meal plan, meal plan. it will save your wallet and keep you from starving at the same time!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 14, 2014)

@@slinka Oh you're vegan? Well just try taking out all the meat in everything I just recommended. Whoops!


----------



## slinka (Aug 14, 2014)

Haha, yeah I am, but the family is just vegetarian (although most things made are vegan, but they like eggs and cheese on occassion. We don't do cow's milk, but we do do almond milk) but I'm used to adapting recipes to fit our dietary choices. Thanks for the ideas you guys! &lt;3

P.S.- I don't ever use cream of anything, but I'm sure the family wouldn't die from it once in a while if it saves a few bucks. And while I love quinoa, rice is just cheaper (I personally consider rice a "waste of time" because I just....I just don't like rice, lol). I buy quinoa in bulk so hopefully I can keep finding nice deals on it!


----------



## DragonChick (Aug 14, 2014)

@@slinka - Do you have a crock pot? I like to throw canned beans of several varieties, ground meat, canned tomatoes, veggies of choice (usually corn, onion, and peppers for flavor) and a bit of rice (rice helps soak up the excess liquid) with chili seasoning and spices to taste and let that cook up into a chili that will last a couple of days. Obviously you would leave out the ground meat or sub something else in, but that's all there is to that. You can serve it over rice as well or as a standalone meal.

I also love to make stroganoff with rice instead of noodles. I don't like the mushrooms so I'll make up the sauce with brown gravy mix and adding in some sour cream to taste. You could add back in mushrooms, use vegan sour cream, etc, etc. The big thing for me that makes it taste better is using rice in lieu of noodles.

I will also recommend meal planning up the wazoo to maximize ingredient usage and to not break the bank at the grocery store.


----------



## slinka (Aug 14, 2014)

@@DragonChick thanks! I _do_ have a crockpot- but it's temperature is all sorts of wonky. I really don't think I could trust it out of the house, as even on it's lowest, "warm setting, it BURNS food within an hour. It's bizarre. But I do havethe time to cook, so it's no biggie to make it sans slow-cooker.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DragonChick (Aug 14, 2014)

slinka said:


> Haha, yeah I am, but the family is just vegetarian (although most things made are vegan, but they like eggs and cheese on occassion. We don't do cow's milk, but we do do almond milk) but I'm used to adapting recipes to fit our dietary choices. Thanks for the ideas you guys! &lt;3
> 
> P.S.- I don't ever use cream of anything, but I'm sure the family wouldn't die from it once in a while if it saves a few bucks. And while I love quinoa, rice is just cheaper (I personally consider rice a "waste of time" because I just....I just don't like rice, lol). I buy quinoa in bulk so hopefully I can keep finding nice deals on it!


Is it white rice or rice in general that you dislike? For a cooking staple I prefer jasmine rice, it's not sticky and is fairly easy to work with. I've seen different types of rice in the store now. Those might be an option to try.


----------



## slinka (Aug 14, 2014)

We usually just use brown rice (or the black rice). It's not a certain rice I don't like, I just don't like bread/pasta/rice etc. ever since getting pregnant with my last kiddo (I used to be able to eat like, ALL of the bread, so it's a dramatic shift)-But I'm not really worrying about myself here, just more for my family, who eats normally. I'll just live off of random stuff I find in the house / reserve a small serving of dinner sans whatever I don't eat, since I tend to eat...well, sort of weirdly lol.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 14, 2014)

Ok, I know we've already kind of had this discussion, but I need book recommendations!

Spending next week waaaaaaay up in Michigan.  It's technically a fishing trip but I'm not much for fishing so I plan on laying on the dock all day with my nose in a book.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I just finished The Night Circus &amp; I'm already bringing The Fairy Godmother (Thanks @!) but I'm going to need more than one, especially if it ends up raining!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 14, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Ok, I know we've already kind of had this discussion, but I need book recommendations!
> 
> Spending next week waaaaaaay up in Michigan.  It's technically a fishing trip but I'm not much for fishing so I plan on laying on the dock all day with my nose in a book.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I just finished The Night Circus &amp; I'm already bringing The Fairy Godmother (Thanks @!) but I'm going to need more than one, especially if it ends up raining!


The Name of the Wind by Patrick Rothfuss. It's pretty long, but it's got magic and adventure in it   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 14, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> The Name of the Wind by Patrick Rothfuss. It's pretty long, but it's got magic and adventure in it   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Perfect, thank you! Downloading to my Kindle right now!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: Ohhh it's a series! Have been looking for a new one.


----------



## nikkimouse (Aug 14, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Ok, I know we've already kind of had this discussion, but I need book recommendations!
> 
> Spending next week waaaaaaay up in Michigan.  It's technically a fishing trip but I'm not much for fishing so I plan on laying on the dock all day with my nose in a book.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I just finished The Night Circus &amp; I'm already bringing The Fairy Godmother (Thanks @!) but I'm going to need more than one, especially if it ends up raining!


Broken magic by Eric Sipple   Great book!


----------



## Shalott (Aug 14, 2014)

Since everyone seems to be going on vacation, I guess I will brag a little bit about mine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> With the kiddos gone until Tuesday, hubby and I decided to bite the bullet and booked a room a Disney's Grand Californian Hotel for this weekend! :w00t: I've always wanted to but have always talked myself out of it, thinking about what else we could spend the money on. But no, instead we are going to have two days of being total bums, lazing around the hotel and going in and out of Disneyland. I soooo want to try the spa! To top it off, we'll get Magic Morning hours, so maybe we can actually ride the Toy Story Midway Mania before the line becomes unbearable.

Argh, I am so excited! :wizard:


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 14, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> The Name of the Wind by Patrick Rothfuss. It's pretty long, but it's got magic and adventure in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This book is awesome!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 14, 2014)

The Fairy Godmother is the start of a series, so if you like it, then just look for Tales of the 500 Kingdoms!  Even though they're fiction books, they take apart, examine, and then redefine a lot of the fairy tales I read as a kid.  

If you like TV shows like Downton Abbey, there's a series called "Her Royal Spyness" where an impoverished royal cousin (something like 35th in line for the throne) is asked to solve mysteries for the queen.  It's set between WWI and WWII, and the books either mentions or has a character all kinds of historical figures (Coco Chanel, Hitler, Queen Mary, and even Queen Elizabeth as a little girl).

@@slinka I'm not vegetarian, but I've found that adding a can of pumpkin to chili makes it creamier and adds a great flavor!  Also adds all kinds of fun vitamins   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I also love a "salad" made with an avocado, a can of corn, chopped tomatoes, lemon &amp; lime juice, garlic powder and sea salt.  I've seen people add various ingredients like red onion, olive oil, or mozzarella - and it could be served with a black bean/quinoa dish.  You can tweak the recipe however, but it's one of those bright, fresh, dishes that just TASTES LIKE SUMMER.


----------



## LadyK (Aug 14, 2014)

@ Right now I am loving Neither Here Nor There  by Bill Bryson.  It is about him travelling in Europe.  Be careful reading it while you eat, I almost spit out my food a couple of times.  It is really funny. 

@@slinka,  I spent a couple months living on rice, beans, and tortillas when I first moved away from home.  My biggest trick for fresh veggies was to buy the bruised or slightly wrinkly peppers and things they had at our local grocery store.  They were WAY cheaper than the pretty ones and let us get some fresh veggies in our diet.  I also tried to shop at places that supply restaurants when buying rice/beans/ etc.  They have bulk bags that are usually cheaper than the regular grocery store.  I still remember getting a raise and realizing we could buy chicken, lol.  With rice beans and veggies you can make a ton of asian and latin dishes.  Sorry you are having to cut back.


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 14, 2014)

I'd second the Royal Spyness books -- they're a lot of fun.  If you like "cozy-esque" mysteries, another series that is wonderful is Louise Penny's Three Pines series (Still Life is the first book).  The main character is the head of homicide at the Surete du Quebec and the action mostly takes place in a small town in the Eastern Townships outside Montreal.  While there are definitely threads that run through the series, each book can be read standalone.  I call them cozy-esque because they aren't too gory and there's not much swearing or sex (and they don't have the detail procedurals would have), but to me, they have a bit more depth of character/emotion than a typical "cozy" would.

@slinka -- one of my favorite "recipes" this time of year is Summer Stew.  If you have a real farmers market (i.e., one where you can buy local vegetables at good prices vs. one that focuses on exotic, organic, expensive local stuff), pick up a bunch of whatever vegetables are in season.  I usually base with zucchini and yellow squash, chopped as big or small as you like, sauteed with onions, garlic, peppers, whatever herbs (fresh or dried) you have, pepper and salt.  Corn (fresh off the cob, canned or frozen) and beans are also good.  You could put in some eggplant, but I'd make sure to salt it first to sweat out some of the liquid.  Once all of this has softened a bit, you can add tomatoes (again, fresh chopped, canned or boxed -- it's all good) and cook until it's thick enough.  I will put in ground beef, but you could easily put in TVP.  Serve as is, over rice/pasta/quinoa, with grated cheese if you like.  It freezes really well, so if you can get a good deal on the produce, it won't go to waste.  I love opening a tub of this stuff in January -- it's like summer on the stove.


----------



## latinafeminista (Aug 14, 2014)

Just catching up on this thread now, so this comment is late but I am a major car singer! Sometimes I have to force myself to shut up b/c I don't want to annoy the other passengers! I wholeheartedly recommend any and all Queen songs for car rides, they have the best songs to sing along and shout out to at the top of your lungs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks for all of the ideas ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &lt;3

It's been a while since I had to cook on a very tight budget (plus last time around, I didn't have another kid lol),  I very much  appreciate the help!


----------



## BSquared (Aug 14, 2014)

I technically can't (shouldn't??) eat dairy, any my fave site for vegan cheap eats is http://robinrobertson.com/category/recipes/


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 14, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> The Fairy Godmother is the start of a series, so if you like it, then just look for Tales of the 500 Kingdoms! Even though they're fiction books, they take apart, examine, and then redefine a lot of the fairy tales I read as a kid.
> 
> If you like TV shows like Downton Abbey, there's a series called "Her Royal Spyness" where an impoverished royal cousin (something like 35th in line for the throne) is asked to solve mysteries for the queen. It's set between WWI and WWII, and the books either mentions or has a character all kinds of historical figures (Coco Chanel, Hitler, Queen Mary, and even Queen Elizabeth as a little girl).
> 
> @@slinka I'm not vegetarian, but I've found that adding a can of pumpkin to chili makes it creamier and adds a great flavor! Also adds all kinds of fun vitamins  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also love a "salad" made with an avocado, a can of corn, chopped tomatoes, lemon &amp; lime juice, garlic powder and sea salt. I've seen people add various ingredients like red onion, olive oil, or mozzarella - and it could be served with a black bean/quinoa dish. You can tweak the recipe however, but it's one of those bright, fresh, dishes that just TASTES LIKE SUMMER.


Oh my! Her Royal Spyness is like my ultimate series!!! I love it so much!


----------



## wadedl (Aug 14, 2014)

Looks like we're taking a last minute weekend trip to Palm Springs


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 14, 2014)

Then you will understand my extreme happiness when I walked into my town library and THEY HAD IT.  This is the teeniest, most ill-stocked library I've ever been in... they don't have books to check out online (via Kindle/Nook/mobile app), they don't have any way to request books online once you've found them on the website/catalog, you MUST either go in person or call them, they still STAMP the return date using one of those giant stamps into the back of the book... I shudder.  If you want James Patterson or Mary Higgins Clark (nothing against those authors, I swear!) you'll probably be in luck, but they have very few of the sci-fi/fantasy/historical fiction series I read.

Weirdly enough, I've noticed that recent library acquisitions seem to be following *my* reading habits.  They purchased the entire Parasol Protectorate series after I asked if they could get them via inter-library loans, they filled in several missing books from the Aunt Dimity series after I started checking them out, and they just bought the new Her Royal Spyness book after I've repeatedly checked out The 12 Clues of Christmas (they only have that one and the 2nd book at my library).  Oh and they have all of the Valdemaran Collegium Chronicles now after I started checking out the first two.  

Either there's a weird space/time vortex going on here, or the librarian in charge of purchasing has similar taste to mine.  Probably space/time vortex.


----------



## chelsealady (Aug 14, 2014)

@@slinka We have been doing a chick pea salad. Two cans of chick peas(generic), pint of cherry tomatoes, a cucumber, green onions, sweet peppers if you have them. We add feta cheese and parsley or cilantro if we can find it cheap. A little Greek dressing and we eat all week on it.


----------



## chelsealady (Aug 14, 2014)

As far as what I'm reading. I just picked up the last book in Cherie Priest's Clockwork Century series. Steampunk, alternative history, and zombies. What's not to like?


----------



## angienharry (Aug 14, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Ok, I know we've already kind of had this discussion, but I need book recommendations!
> 
> Spending next week waaaaaaay up in Michigan. It's technically a fishing trip but I'm not much for fishing so I plan on laying on the dock all day with my nose in a book.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I just finished The Night Circus &amp; I'm already bringing The Fairy Godmother (Thanks @!) but I'm going to need more than one, especially if it ends up raining!


I just finished the giver series. They are quick reads and with kindle unlimited I've been reading up a storm lately!


----------



## SaraP (Aug 14, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> @@slinka We have been doing a chick pea salad. Two cans of chick peas(generic), pint of cherry tomatoes, a cucumber, green onions, sweet peppers if you have them. We add feta cheese and parsley or cilantro if we can find it cheap. A little Greek dressing and we eat all week on it.


Oh I do this one too! But no the cheese or dressing, adding corn, olive oil and balsamic vinegar.

Also soyrizo is soooo good! I'm not vegan, but my brother in law is (I was veg, but years ago) I love using soyrizo in tacos, chili, eggs, or anywhere you'd use a ground meat product.  

I think I read you live on a mountian @@slinka, so I'm betting you head down the hill for shopping...I shop the sales and only the sales. I'm fairly creative in the kitchen so I figure what I'm making as I shop, but the cheapest produce is what's in season, so it tastes the best.

Stir fry with tofu is a cheap, filling, healthy meal. If you freeze the tofu it gives it a nice texture and absorbent, so it's great to soak up the sauce you use. Also Thai noodles, using pasta, veggies and a sauce made of peanut butter, soy sauce and rice vinegar is super tasty.


----------



## chelsealady (Aug 14, 2014)

angienharry said:


> I just finished the giver series. They are quick reads and with kindle unlimited I've been reading up a storm lately!


How is the kindle unlimited? I been debating on getting it.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 14, 2014)

I was at TJ Maxx and they had Kat Von D Eyeliner sets for $4.99 that said $49 on a sticker on the front and $6.99 for 3 black pen eyeliners. I have too much eyeliner and am only buying things I need right now. Christmas sets are just around the corner!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks for all the book suggestions, ladies! I think I should have plenty to last me the week!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I was worried because it's supposed to rain all week..but it might actually be nice to be stuck in a cabin with a bunch of books for a week!


----------



## LadyK (Aug 14, 2014)

I love the Aunt Dimity series!


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 15, 2014)

angienharry said:


> I just finished the giver series. They are quick reads and with kindle unlimited I've been reading up a storm lately!


I JUST GOT BACK FROM THE MOVIE. This is one of my favorite books from my childhood, and the movie didn't disappoint.

If anyone's on the fence, go see it. It's good. And I'm a fan of the liberties that they took that altered it just a bit. Loved the movie.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 15, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> I JUST GOT BACK FROM THE MOVIE. This is one of my favorite books from my childhood, and the movie didn't disappoint.
> 
> If anyone's on the fence, go see it. It's good. And I'm a fan of the liberties that they took that altered it just a bit. Loved the movie.


So happy to hear this! I was so afraid to go see it because it's one of my favorites too &amp; the previews didn't look super promising. 

Now I gotta go!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 15, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> So happy to hear this! I was so afraid to go see it because it's one of my favorites too &amp; the previews didn't look super promising.
> 
> Now I gotta go!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I was really nervous - I hadn't read the book since the 4th grade or whatever so I did a quick reread of it this week. It definitely has some changes, but none that are like "ARE YOU FOR REAL THEY DID WHAT." Everything's very thought out and adds to the storyline.

Also being able to see things from other peoples' perspective is badass. Something I definitely missed in the book.


----------



## KatieKat (Aug 15, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> I was really nervous - I hadn't read the book since the 4th grade or whatever so I did a quick reread of it this week. It definitely has some changes, but none that are like "ARE YOU FOR REAL THEY DID WHAT." Everything's very thought out and adds to the storyline.
> 
> Also being able to see things from other peoples' perspective is badass. Something I definitely missed in the book.


This is good to hear. I kept seeing the previews and it looked like they were going to butcher the book so I wasn't going to go see it, but now I may reconsider.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 15, 2014)

Uhhhhm, is it bad that I JUST NOW FOUND OUT TODAY that there are 4 books?  I never knew there were sequels.  Well, guess I know what I'm getting on my next library trip!


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 15, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Uhhhhm, is it bad that I JUST NOW FOUND OUT TODAY that there are 4 books? I never knew there were sequels. Well, guess I know what I'm getting on my next library trip!


Whaaaat? The Giver was one of my favorite childhood books, and I didn't know this either!


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 15, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Uhhhhm, is it bad that I JUST NOW FOUND OUT TODAY that there are 4 books?  I never knew there were sequels.  Well, guess I know what I'm getting on my next library trip!


I didn't know this either! I feel like my public school education has failed me.

And I'm excited about the positive review on the movie!


----------



## Dashery (Aug 15, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Uhhhhm, is it bad that I JUST NOW FOUND OUT TODAY that there are 4 books?  I never knew there were sequels.  Well, guess I know what I'm getting on my next library trip!


Yes, yes! Gathering Blue in my favorite! You'll love them all!


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 15, 2014)

For the record, I know that Gathering Blue is not quite a sequel but more of a companion- I'm reading The Messenger now and Jonas and Gabe have not made an appearance. However, Lowry has said that The Son is a sequel, it's about a boy named Gabe. She also said that it answers a lot of her late son's questions about The Giver!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm going to have to reread The Giver and power through some of the others, you know, whenever I eventually finish A Feast for Crows which I've been reading for months. I used to read so much last year, and now I can barely make it through one book, sheesh what a failure Kelly!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 15, 2014)

So after work, my pain-filled body could only muster the energy for one stop--I could go to the post office to pick up swaps and a DVD set, or go to the grocery store for food and mint chocolate cup ice cream. Well, I have DVD's at home, and I have a large stash, but until I got home today, my house was devoid of cool minty chocolatey goodness!


----------



## slinka (Aug 15, 2014)

@pupptmomofthree Oooh nice choice- I can't have deliciousness like that in my house or I won't eat real food and live off of sugar. I'm like a 3 year old with sweets. Mint chocolate anything is always soooo tempting. Mmmm.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 15, 2014)

As I was headed home, a notification came through on my Trader Joe's phone app:  Speculoos Cookie Butter ice cream.  I had been planning on staying home after I got off the bus, but that got me to grab my car keys and head to the store!  But just a couple of blocks from my apartment, I ended up deciding I would just go to Fred Meyer (I also wanted a box of Cheez-Its) and not bother with TJ's tonight.  I ended up getting Cheez-Its, Crispix mix supplies, a few other things I now cannot remember, and OPI Green on the Runway nail polish.  I thought that stuff would be long gone by now, but they had it, and I grabbed it.  I love duochromes, and this baby reminds me of Coke in those old green-tinted glass bottles.  I'm really looking forward to wearing it!

But.  No ice cream.  It probably wouldn't fit in my freezer anyway.  Now to toss frozen pizza into the oven, take a shower, and redo my nails.  I'm going to Astoria tomorrow, so I'm going to watch _The Goonies_ tonight and apply these nail wraps: 

http://espionagecosmetics.com/nailed-it/steampunk.html

I figure steampunk is close enough to pirates for my purpose.


----------



## Shalott (Aug 15, 2014)

Urgh, I've been spending the afternoon cleaning and organizing my bedroom and bathroom. It's been on the to-do list for ages but I have not had the energy to tackle it. My kids are coming home on Tuesday, though, and I will only have a bit tomorrow to get everything I need to finish done, so cleaning it is. All I need to do now is take out the kitty litter and I can finally, for the first time in weeks, have a nice, long relax. I wish my bathtub was more comfortable. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angienharry (Aug 15, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> How is the kindle unlimited? I been debating on getting it.


In a word....amazing!I've had no problems finding great, popular books to read. Harry potter is even on there.


----------



## angienharry (Aug 15, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> For the record, I know that Gathering Blue is not quite a sequel but more of a companion- I'm reading The Messenger now and Jonas and Gabe have not made an appearance. However, Lowry has said that The Son is a sequel, it's about a boy named Gabe. She also said that it answers a lot of her late son's questions about The Giver!


I don't want to spoil anything but it is a sequel. All will be revealed by book 4!!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 15, 2014)

There's a free 30-day trial of Kindle Unlimited on the Amazon Website.  I'm waiting for the kids to go back to school and then I'll get it, looks like all the "Giver" Books are on it!

I cleaned the kids' bathroom top-to-bottom today!  I'm so happy it's done, even though I know it'll just be back to smelling like little-boy-pee in a week (UGH it's called AIMING just DO IT).  I can't wait til they're old enough to clean their own bathroom.  

And last but not least.... I GOT A PACKAGE FROM  @@DonnaD TODAY!  It has the grey scarf! The one I fell in love with, and totally obsessed over and THANK YOU SO SO MUCH YOU MADE MY WHOLE DAY BETTER!  It's so pretty and I wore it over my head like a hood until it hit 85 degrees outside and I had to take it off before I melted.   :wub:   :hugs3:

I love you Donna!  Thank you!!!


----------



## chelsealady (Aug 16, 2014)

Whoo! Hoo! It's (English) football season. That's my plans for the weekend.

I've got to finish my great closet clean out that I started last weekend. My stash is in the corner of the living room and my plans are to watch football and play with it.


----------



## Kelli (Aug 16, 2014)

I haven't been participating in this thread much, but I have been buuusssyyy. I ended up going to a Wild Animal Park with my nieces, nephew, brother, sister and mom. Seeing the look of amazement on my 4 yr old nieces face when she got to pet a Giraffe was priceless.

This week I have been helping my best friend set up his used bookstore! He's been selling online for years and is now opening a physical store. We've been painting, hanging slat wall, cleaning, killing massive amounts of spiders (the building has been unused and on the market for like 5 years) and Thursday we made 3 trips with a full truck of books and fixtures from his storage unit to the store. Pretty excited for him....though he currently works a full time job and goes to college full time, so it will only be open sporadically until he can get off the ground a bit and he's hoping to make enough to quit his job next May *crossesfingers*


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 16, 2014)

Ahhh! Finally a weekend off after working 62 hours this week!

I'm spending my morning watching Aladdin and being a huge baby.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 16, 2014)

Ooh, today's Teefury t-shirt:  The Dude/Buddhism mashup!  And this is sending me down the Google rabbithole researching Four-Armed Mahakala.  The designer got the items in the specific arms mixed up, but it's pretty interesting how the symbolism hits it.  This may be a coincidence, but I find it hard to believe.  From http://nalandatranslation.org/offerings/notes-on-the-daily-chants/commentaries/four-armed-mahakala/:



> One left arm holds a skull cup of amrita, the intoxicating nectar of the gods, which is a means of pacifying.
> 
> One right arm holds a hooked knife, a symbol of enriching.
> 
> ...


In the far right arm, it's a White Russian (the intoxicating nectar of the gods).  In the far left arm, it's a joint (trident which subdues).  The middle two arms are holding a bowling ball in his lap (enriching since it is possible to be a professional bowler although he's flat broke and perhaps not coincidentally is never seen actually bowling in the film, a way of gathering together energies since it can't *do* anything on its own).

(And now I just realized that I'm going to feel really self-conscious when I wear this because Sam Elliott is a local -- he wasn't born here, but he moved here in time to graduate from high school a few miles from me and go to the same community college in Vancouver that my brother and I both attended -- who still comes to town frequently enough to be known as a regular at a certain dive bar when he comes to town to visit his family, and RHI that he's just another laidback older guy there for some beer whenever he's there who you would not recognize as OMG SAM ELLIOTT if you didn't know it was him since he looks like pretty much every other guy his age around here.)

Okay.  Black kitty off lap.  Coffee confused.  Time to get dressed and go to the Goondocks!


----------



## DonnaD (Aug 16, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> There's a free 30-day trial of Kindle Unlimited on the Amazon Website.  I'm waiting for the kids to go back to school and then I'll get it, looks like all the "Giver" Books are on it!
> 
> I cleaned the kids' bathroom top-to-bottom today!  I'm so happy it's done, even though I know it'll just be back to smelling like little-boy-pee in a week (UGH it's called AIMING just DO IT).  I can't wait til they're old enough to clean their own bathroom.
> 
> ...


You're very welcome.  Happy belated birthday!!


----------



## DonnaD (Aug 16, 2014)

So here's that shawl I did and a couple of other things.  I've got a craft fair coming up at the end of September so I'm on overdrive.


----------



## lovepink (Aug 16, 2014)

DonnaD said:


> So here's that shawl I did and a couple of other things.  I've got a craft fair coming up at the end of September so I'm on overdrive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are so talented!  Love the pink striped hat, shawl and everything else!  Good luck at your craft fair!  Your stuff will be a big hit!


----------



## SaraP (Aug 16, 2014)

Oh man @@DonnaD your little hands must be tired! Love it all!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 16, 2014)

DonnaD said:


> So here's that shawl I did and a couple of other things.  I've got a craft fair coming up at the end of September so I'm on overdrive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need all of these things. ALL OF THEM.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 16, 2014)

@@DonnaD needs to do her own MUT craft fair around the holidays where we can buy her lovely creations and pretend we made them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (No one would ever believe I did so, especially not those closest to me, they would say that since they have not heard that someone in TN accidentally broke all of the bones in their body while trying to crochet a scarf, there is no way I could have done it).


----------



## LadyK (Aug 16, 2014)

Spent yesterday in SF.  Thank you @@meaganola for recommending the XOX Truffle shop!  The Earl Grey truffles are AMAZING.  I can't believe 20 truffles are only 13 bucks.  That blew me away.  Hubby and I walked all over North beach.  Watched kids and puppies play in the park and had an amazing dinner at Park Tavern before heading to a friends art show.  The restaurant had smoked deviled eggs and they were sooooooo yummy.  

Such a great day!


----------



## Shalott (Aug 16, 2014)

@@DonnaD LOVE that shawl, and all of your other creations! You're so talented! :wub:


----------



## tweakabell (Aug 16, 2014)

Such fun accessories, they're all so pretty!!

I finally finished Z's squid today. I feel bad she had to wait so long after being so sweet to give it up for FGC but she's been dragging it around to all the stores today so she's happy.


----------



## Shalott (Aug 16, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Such fun accessories, they're all so pretty!!
> 
> I finally finished Z's squid today. I feel bad she had to wait so long after being so sweet to give it up for FGC but she's been dragging it around to all the stores today so she's happy.
> 
> ...


THAT is too cute for words. You're also so talented! You all need Etsy shops or something, because I'm wanting all the things. :flowers:


----------



## tweakabell (Aug 16, 2014)

I couldn't do an etsy shop. Zs ended up with 7 legs instead of 8, lol and because theyre sewn by hand there's visible seams, etc. They're just fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hubby has commisioned a shark so we went fabric shopping today.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 16, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> I JUST GOT BACK FROM THE MOVIE. This is one of my favorite books from my childhood, and the movie didn't disappoint.
> 
> If anyone's on the fence, go see it. It's good. And I'm a fan of the liberties that they took that altered it just a bit. Loved the movie.


My daughter will be thrilled. She played Lily in the play this past spring and she is so excited to go see it.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 16, 2014)

DonnaD said:


> So here's that shawl I did and a couple of other things.  I've got a craft fair coming up at the end of September so I'm on overdrive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow...that shawl is to die for! Nicely done!


----------



## Dashery (Aug 16, 2014)

Oh man, I came home from the Ren Faire to over 100 MUT notifiications. All those crafts are so cute!  :wub:

Anyway, I sadly destroyed the eye shadow I use for my Elsa costume. But, today was the last day I'll be wearing that costume for months. So weh.


----------



## tweakabell (Aug 16, 2014)

Oh no the shadow!! Your Elsa is so pretty, I'm jealous.


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 16, 2014)

So I just got home from our family vacation to PA!! Had a blast, even with the ER visit (ruined the tendons in my foot while in Gettysburg), one kid throwing up (hooray for carsickness), &amp; the 9.5 hour drive home when it should have only taken 5!!!! It really was fun though. It's good to be home &amp; back on MuT again!

But I had to show you all the picture we did in Gettysburg! We found this old picture studio where they dress you up in civil war clothing &amp; take pics! They told us not to smile &amp; I thought there was no way that would happen, but check out this picture!!! Perfect right? I love it! I can't wait to hang it up on the wall!!



Spoiler








Now, I'm off to catch up on all my favorite threads. . . Then I'll do some laundry from the trip. Ugh! But hooray for being home!


----------



## Dashery (Aug 16, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Oh no the shadow!! Your Elsa is so pretty, I'm jealous.


Thank you! You're too sweet!  :blush:

And broken pretties are always a sad sight. *a moment of silence*


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 16, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> So I just got home from our family vacation to PA!! Had a blast, even with the ER visit (ruined the tendons in my foot while in Gettysburg), one kid throwing up (hooray for carsickness), &amp; the 9.5 hour drive home when it should have only taken 5!!!! It really was fun though. It's good to be home &amp; back on MuT again!
> 
> But I had to show you all the picture we did in Gettysburg! We found this old picture studio where they dress you up in civil war clothing &amp; take pics! They told us not to smile &amp; I thought there was no way that would happen, but check out this picture!!! Perfect right? I love it! I can't wait to hang it up on the wall!!
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about the illness and injury, but you're right. That picture is perfect!


----------



## DonnaD (Aug 16, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Such fun accessories, they're all so pretty!!
> 
> I finally finished Z's squid today. I feel bad she had to wait so long after being so sweet to give it up for FGC but she's been dragging it around to all the stores today so she's happy.
> 
> ...


That is adorable.  I envy people who can sew...well, not in the sense that I would ever want to do it because my least fav thing is sewing but because it's so professional looking.  I love the colours you chose!


----------



## DonnaD (Aug 16, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> Wow...that shawl is to die for! Nicely done!


It's seriously gorgeous.  I found the pattern on ravelry and had to try it.


----------



## DonnaD (Aug 16, 2014)

Shalott said:


> THAT is too cute for words. You're also so talented! You all need Etsy shops or something, because I'm wanting all the things. :flowers:


I actually just opened one and most of the stuff I've posted here is listed and it's MUCH cheaper than the horrifying amount people seem to think they can get for a flippin' hat.  I can't link the store so pm me if you want to know.

I had a convo with @@Babs28 about pricing, which I had no idea what people were charging...I've never looked on etsy for anything other than patterns...and it offends the crap out of me how much people are charging.  The thing about crocheting is that you're going to crochet anyway.  The by product of that is you end up with a crapton of finished stuff and there's only so many hats you can give to one person before they don't want anymore...ya know?  So $30 for a hat that costs maybe $5 for the yarn and a few hours to make?  I can understand charging for your time if you're working but charging for your time when you're doing something you enjoy?  Puh-leeze!!!


----------



## lovepink (Aug 16, 2014)

DonnaD said:


> I actually just opened one and most of the stuff I've posted here is listed and it's MUCH cheaper than the horrifying amount people seem to think they can get for a flippin' hat.
> 
> I had a convo with @@Babs28 about pricing, which I had no idea what people were charging...I've never looked on etsy for anything other than patterns...and it offends the crap out of me how much people are charging.  The thing about crocheting is that you're going to crochet anyway.  The by product of that is you end up with a crapton of finished stuff and there's only so many hats you can give to one person before they don't want anymore...ya know?  So $30 for a hat that costs maybe $5 for the yarn and a few hours to make?  I can understand charging for your time if you're working but charging for your time when you're doing something you enjoy?  Puh-leeze!!!


Thanks so much for posting!  Off to go get the hat I want!  I was going to PM you about buying something so yay!


----------



## LadyK (Aug 16, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> So I just got home from our family vacation to PA!! Had a blast, even with the ER visit (ruined the tendons in my foot while in Gettysburg), one kid throwing up (hooray for carsickness), &amp; the 9.5 hour drive home when it should have only taken 5!!!! It really was fun though. It's good to be home &amp; back on MuT again!
> 
> But I had to show you all the picture we did in Gettysburg! We found this old picture studio where they dress you up in civil war clothing &amp; take pics! They told us not to smile &amp; I thought there was no way that would happen, but check out this picture!!! Perfect right? I love it! I can't wait to hang it up on the wall!!
> 
> ...


You guys look great!!  I hope your foot feels better soon.


----------



## jayeme (Aug 16, 2014)

DonnaD said:


> I actually just opened one and most of the stuff I've posted here is listed and it's MUCH cheaper than the horrifying amount people seem to think they can get for a flippin' hat.
> 
> I had a convo with @@Babs28 about pricing, which I had no idea what people were charging...I've never looked on etsy for anything other than patterns...and it offends the crap out of me how much people are charging.  The thing about crocheting is that you're going to crochet anyway.  The by product of that is you end up with a crapton of finished stuff and there's only so many hats you can give to one person before they don't want anymore...ya know?  So $30 for a hat that costs maybe $5 for the yarn and a few hours to make?  I can understand charging for your time if you're working but charging for your time when you're doing something you enjoy?  Puh-leeze!!!


Donna, I think the stuff that you make is amazing and I'm glad that you're going to be able to make some money from it! I do want to say, though, that you're lucky you have time for a hobby, and that it's one that could make you a little extra cash, but for some people what they make is actually an important part of their income. Maybe they're unemployed, maybe they are a stay at home parent struggling to make ends meet, whatever the reasoning, but they're charging for their time because they *are* working. After all, they say if you love what you do, you never really work a day in your life! But that doesn't mean you don't still need money  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD (Aug 16, 2014)

jayeme said:


> Donna, I think the stuff that you make is amazing and I'm glad that you're going to be able to make some money from it! I do want to say, though, that you're lucky you have time for a hobby, and that it's one that could make you a little extra cash, but for some people what they make is actually an important part of their income. Maybe they're unemployed, maybe they are a stay at home parent struggling to make ends meet, whatever the reasoning, but they're charging for their time because they *are* working. After all, they say if you love what you do, you never really work a day in your life! But that doesn't mean you don't still need money  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I realise some people do need the extra income but nobody is ever going to make a living wage off of crocheting...well, no regular person not connected to a yarn company anyway!!


----------



## jayeme (Aug 16, 2014)

DonnaD said:


> I realise some people do need the extra income but nobody is ever going to make a living wage off of crocheting...well, no regular person not connected to a yarn company anyway!!


Well, no, I'm not saying that, but they may be trying to cobble together a living wage from a variety of sources -- maybe they're crocheting, working part time at a store that won't give them more hours, babysitting neighborhood kids, and selling used books on eBay. And every part of that income might be important.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 17, 2014)

DonnaD said:


> I realise some people do need the extra income but nobody is ever going to make a living wage off of crocheting...well, no regular person not connected to a yarn company anyway!!


I just added your Etsy shop to my favorites, and you can expect an order from me in the near future  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Scarves and hats and things like that are my weakness!


----------



## tweakabell (Aug 17, 2014)

@@DonnaD congrats on the Etsy shop. Your stuff is so pretty, I know it'll go quickly 

I knocked out a snake for me real quick, i realized I'd been working on stuff for everyone and I hadn't done anything for me.



Spoiler






I filled him with white tea and bergamot scented rice so he's a hot compress/aromatherapy wrap since I've been sick.


----------



## tweakabell (Aug 17, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> So I just got home from our family vacation to PA!! Had a blast, even with the ER visit (ruined the tendons in my foot while in Gettysburg), one kid throwing up (hooray for carsickness), &amp; the 9.5 hour drive home when it should have only taken 5!!!! It really was fun though. It's good to be home &amp; back on MuT again!
> 
> But I had to show you all the picture we did in Gettysburg! We found this old picture studio where they dress you up in civil war clothing &amp; take pics! They told us not to smile &amp; I thought there was no way that would happen, but check out this picture!!! Perfect right? I love it! I can't wait to hang it up on the wall!!
> 
> ...


That picture is AWESOME  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealady (Aug 17, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> So I just got home from our family vacation to PA!! Had a blast, even with the ER visit (ruined the tendons in my foot while in Gettysburg), one kid throwing up (hooray for carsickness), &amp; the 9.5 hour drive home when it should have only taken 5!!!! It really was fun though. It's good to be home &amp; back on MuT again!
> 
> But I had to show you all the picture we did in Gettysburg! We found this old picture studio where they dress you up in civil war clothing &amp; take pics! They told us not to smile &amp; I thought there was no way that would happen, but check out this picture!!! Perfect right? I love it! I can't wait to hang it up on the wall!!
> 
> ...


That is seriously awesome picture.


----------



## tweakabell (Aug 17, 2014)

Lol I just realized she made fingerless hand warmers. Those were one of my first crocheting projects. My moms hands are always cold so she needed something that wasn't gloves for typing at work. I've never used a pattern so hers are all custom made formed on her hand, extremely inefficient she loved her first pair to death until she lost em. I made her new ones a few years ago but she's still hung up on "those pretty hand warmers my daughter made for me when she was just a teenager" she was so proud of those things it was silly.

Anyway rambling, I swear I have a point, @@DonnaD I might need some around Xmas since I can't form around her hand anymore.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Aug 17, 2014)

My husband has an Etsy shop and I has some pretty pricey items on there.  We have figured out that after paying for materials he probably is only paying himself about 3 dollars an hour to make completely hand sewn items.  It is tough.  We do use it as income so some profit is important.  At the same time he tries to keep prices reasonable.  I guess I can see it from both sides.  He loves what he does but isn't making the items for fun.  It is wonderful for him to be able to work doing what he loves.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 17, 2014)

jayeme said:


> Donna, I think the stuff that you make is amazing and I'm glad that you're going to be able to make some money from it! I do want to say, though, that you're lucky you have time for a hobby, and that it's one that could make you a little extra cash, but for some people what they make is actually an important part of their income. Maybe they're unemployed, maybe they are a stay at home parent struggling to make ends meet, whatever the reasoning, but they're charging for their time because they *are* working. After all, they say if you love what you do, you never really work a day in your life! But that doesn't mean you don't still need money  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah, I have a friend who is a stay at home mom, and she sells her crochet and knit projects to help pay the bills and give her a bit of spending money. I totally understand when people charge for their time like that. However, I also have a limited budget, so when it comes to me buying things, I'm much more likely to spend $10 on a hat than $30-50 (and buy more from the same seller in the future), so Im' really glad there are hobby sellers out there!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Aug 17, 2014)

Our family is going on a cruise to Alaska the first week of September and are staying one extra day in Seattle. Both my husband and myself have never been, anything you guys think we must see or do or stay?


----------



## msambrosia (Aug 17, 2014)

sarap said:


> Our family is going on a cruise to Alaska the first week of September and are staying one extra day in Seattle. Both my husband and myself have never been, anything you guys think we must see or do or stay?


So jealous! An Alaskan cruise is one of my dream vacations.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 17, 2014)

@@DonnaD I'm just catching up on this thread after my week long family vacation.  I LOVE all your beautiful crochet work.  You truly are a talented lady.  Those shawls are gorgeous!!!  I bow to you crochet goddess!!!!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 17, 2014)

sarap said:


> Our family is going on a cruise to Alaska the first week of September and are staying one extra day in Seattle. Both my husband and myself have never been, anything you guys think we must see or do or stay?


In Seattle?  Archie McPhee.  I refer to it as "the weird shit store."  You will be tempted to go to Pike Place Market, and it does have some neat stuff (that's the place where they have the fish counter where they throw the fish), but it's usually *packed* until October between tourists in the summer and families stopping there while they're moving their kids into dorms/apartments/houses for school.  But if you *do* go to the Market, make sure you hit Market Spice -- tea! -- and the piroshky place called either Piroshky Piroshky or My Little Piroshky.  I can't remember for sure (I used to go to multiple piroshky places when I lived up there, and I would get the names mixed up).  Oh, and the Confectional.  Cheesecake, gang.  Mini cheesecakes as well as cheesecake truffles.  I think there's still a stall at the Market, and there's also a shop on Broadway up on Capitol Hill.

Uh.  Yeah.  I could give you an eating tour of Seattle.  You probably don't want that.  But!  Oh!  Atomic Cosmetics!

http://www.colorsthatgoboom.com/

They're literally right up the street from the Market.  617 E. Pike Street.  All the best drag queens in Seattle shop there.


----------



## tweakabell (Aug 17, 2014)

Oooh have fun @sarap. That's on the bucket list for us.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 17, 2014)

LadyK said:


> My husband has an Etsy shop and I has some pretty pricey items on there. We have figured out that after paying for materials he probably is only paying himself about 3 dollars an hour to make completely hand sewn items. It is tough. We do use it as income so some profit is important. At the same time he tries to keep prices reasonable. I guess I can see it from both sides. He loves what he does but isn't making the items for fun. It is wonderful for him to be able to work doing what he loves.


Yeah, I see and have purchased from both extremes of etsy pricing. I don't mind paying a ridiculous amount of money for something super unique *cough* my dog's $100 food dish *cough* but I do sometimes wonder how they make any money at all on somethings. There's a shop with these super adorable handmade dog toys for like $5-10 shipped so even if she can make them in like a 1/2 hour that's like sweat shop earnings :-/


----------



## wadedl (Aug 17, 2014)

I have an Etsy shop and a regular shopping cart. The Etsy shop is a good way to be seen more quickly. I find the problem is if your prices are too low people start thinking your in China. I had a lady ask if we were in China after giving a very thorough, well thought out, grammatically correct response. The funny thing is all of her questions were obviously written by someone who's first language was obviously not English.

It's good to value your time and consider all the etsy fees. With our volume we are paying several hundred dollars in paypal and etsy fees. If you sell over a certain amount you also have to pay taxes.


----------



## tweakabell (Aug 17, 2014)

Etsy was weird, I'd get lots of interest and then no buys it wasn't worth the listing fee for me. I'm not a "selling" person I guess. I don't think I ever will be. I was watching "The Pioneer Woman" the other day and all she kept saying was my blog this and my blog that (she's not usually that bad but that day it was just every other sentence it seemed) and my friend who has a graphic design company it's every other word out of his mouth my company this my company that. My biggest fear is becoming one of those one facet people that can't hold a real conversation with someone without trying to bring the conversation back around to my "thing". I just don't think salesmanship is in my blood.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 17, 2014)

So, I ran out of my sea salt spray I was using, so I made my own, today...and I have to say, it puts the store bought ones I've tried to shame! Pretty excited!


----------



## tweakabell (Aug 17, 2014)

Awesome! If it keeps working out, Secret Santa salt spray surprise!


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 17, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> So, I ran out of my sea salt spray I was using, so I made my own, today...and I have to say, it puts the store bought ones I've tried to shame! Pretty excited!


Fun! Did you put in anything other than the obvious water and sea salt?


----------



## SaraP (Aug 17, 2014)

My brother just had his first baby!! So much happiness happening over here!  :w00t:   :hugs3:   :sunshine:   :flowers:   :wub:   :lol:   :mussical:


----------



## Dashery (Aug 18, 2014)

sarap said:


> My brother just had his first baby!! So much happiness happening over here!  :w00t:   :hugs3:   :sunshine:   :flowers:   :wub:   :lol:   :mussical:


Ahh! Big congratulations! Does this mean you get to be the spoiling aunt?


----------



## SaraP (Aug 18, 2014)

Yes! I pride myself on being the fun Aunt (and Uncle! The hubbs is good at it too). This is my 7th time, but it's no less exciting!


----------



## LadyK (Aug 18, 2014)

Congratulations @@SaraP!


----------



## LadyK (Aug 18, 2014)

I picked up the "Her Royal Spyness" mystery today.  I love checking out what everyone on here is reading.  Definitely heading to bed with a cup of tea and my new book.  Night ladies!


----------



## tweakabell (Aug 18, 2014)

New babies! How exciting!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 18, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> Fun! Did you put in anything other than the obvious water and sea salt?


Yes! Water (one cup), sea salt (one tsp), a bit of conditioner (but you can also use coconut oil...I think next time I will) and a little bit of hair gel for some hold.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I really like it. I am going to adjust the amounts next time, and do a bit less conditioner (and coconut oil instead) and maybe add some essential oils.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Aug 18, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Yes! Water (one cup), sea salt (one tsp), a bit of conditioner (but you can also use coconut oil...I think next time I will) and a little bit of hair gel for some hold.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I really like it. I am going to adjust the amounts next time, and do a bit less conditioner (and coconut oil instead) and maybe add some essential oils.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Coconut sea salt spray sounds like a DIVINE blast of summer during the middle of winter.

I CALL @@yousoldtheworld FOR SECRET SANTA! DIBS, I SAID DIBS!!


----------



## LadyK (Aug 18, 2014)

I was a sad panda this morning.  Came into work to find that it had rained inside my fume hood.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The facilities people gave me the run-around and didn't seem to care that they possibly ruined thousands of dollars worth of chemicals.  The bigger problem is we store water reactive chemicals in there and they could have started a fire!!!  Of course the facilities people don't believe me that water could have started a fire.  It just leaves me shaking my head.

Can it be Friday yet????


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 18, 2014)

@@LadyK -- that's scary.  It's even scarier that the facilities people didn't realize the potential hazard.  Sounds like some training is in order.

How fun, Auntie @SaraP.  We're in that drought period (that had better last for another 10 years or so) when the youngest kids in the family are tweens and the oldest are still in high school, so not enough babies around.  It's fun to hear about everyone's littles here.

@@yousoldtheworld -- maybe it's time for you to open an Etsy shop.  That spray sounds divine.

And @@Dashery -- congrats on "A"cing your summer class!


----------



## DonnaD (Aug 18, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Etsy was weird, I'd get lots of interest and then no buys it wasn't worth the listing fee for me. I'm not a "selling" person I guess. I don't think I ever will be. I was watching "The Pioneer Woman" the other day and all she kept saying was my blog this and my blog that (she's not usually that bad but that day it was just every other sentence it seemed) and my friend who has a graphic design company it's every other word out of his mouth my company this my company that. My biggest fear is becoming one of those one facet people that can't hold a real conversation with someone without trying to bring the conversation back around to my "thing". I just don't think salesmanship is in my blood.


I'm a giver not a seller.  I have a lot of trouble taking money from people and I don't know how to price stuff.  My sole goal is to keep myself in yarn so I can keep crocheting.   I don't show my things here in hopes people will buy them...I show them because I think they're pretty and I wonder if other people think so too.  You know how it is, you can be blind to your own stuff.  But I have actually sold a few things including the shawl and that means MORE YARN!  So yay!

But I am gonna give the craft fair thingy a try and see how that goes.  I'm making a metric truckton of cute kid hats...owls, dinos, minnie &amp; micky, etc...and I'm gonna price them at $5 each.  $10 for adult hats and $12 for adult scarves.  _*I*_ think that's entirely reasonable and hopefully it is.  I have such a hard time thinking this stuff through.  It's always seemed to me that everyone wants it but nobody actually wants to pay for it...I dunno.

What doesn't sell, I can give away so in the end, I'm no worse for the wear.


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 18, 2014)

@@DonnaD Keep showing us your beautiful creations!


----------



## DonnaD (Aug 18, 2014)

sarap said:


> My brother just had his first baby!! So much happiness happening over here!  :w00t:   :hugs3:   :sunshine:   :flowers:   :wub:   :lol:   :mussical:


Did you get a boy or a girl?


----------



## DonnaD (Aug 18, 2014)

My latest:


----------



## tweakabell (Aug 18, 2014)

Oh no, I know why your stuff is here. Same reason mine is you're proud of something you did and wanna show off the pretties. Keep it up! We love seeing it here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Aug 18, 2014)

I was on there because I end up with tons of completed projects everywhere lol. I should have just started a site where I just list all my extra and take donations to keep it up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do these things to keep my hands busy so I'll always have extras

I'm right there with ya on everyone wants one but doesn't wanna pay for it. I don't think they realize how much materials cost even yarn can get expensive quick.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 18, 2014)

Ooh in fun craft sales news, I sold two of the necklaces I started making as a fun craft for my Fairy Godchildren! I left a bunch of completed ones with my aunt, who makes jewelry and does craft shows, and she sold two at her last show!!!

We are one delightfully crafty group, both in the MAKING of things and in the APPRECIATING of things!!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 18, 2014)

Donna, you've gotta stop posting things because IM DYING, I WANT THEM ALL and I am completely broke until the end of the week! lmao!


----------



## lovepink (Aug 19, 2014)

Technically this should go in Enablers since it was because of @@meaganola's post that I specifically went out to Trader Joe's this weekend to buy this deliciousness!    It is so worth it!



Spoiler


----------



## SaraP (Aug 19, 2014)

@@DonnaD It's a Boy!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Aug 19, 2014)

OMG! You guys are going to think I'm an idiot. (Maybe I am, just a bit?) I haven't clicked on this thread because I thought it related to NEST candles...  :blush:

Anyway, I'm happy to find you all! I haven't read the entire thread, but I do want to share my congratulations for that sweet baby boy in the post above!!!


----------



## dancersmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Omg I have been off traveling and have so much to catch up on. @@DonnaD so talented.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 19, 2014)

Randomness...but does anyone know of a good blog post or website that explains what makeup brushes are best for what?


----------



## DragonChick (Aug 19, 2014)

DonnaD said:


> I'm a giver not a seller.  I have a lot of trouble taking money from people and I don't know how to price stuff.  My sole goal is to keep myself in yarn so I can keep crocheting.   I don't show my things here in hopes people will buy them...I show them because I think they're pretty and I wonder if other people think so too.  You know how it is, you can be blind to your own stuff.  But I have actually sold a few things including the shawl and that means MORE YARN!  So yay!
> 
> But I am gonna give the craft fair thingy a try and see how that goes.  I'm making a metric truckton of cute kid hats...owls, dinos, minnie &amp; micky, etc...and I'm gonna price them at $5 each.  $10 for adult hats and $12 for adult scarves.  _*I*_ think that's entirely reasonable and hopefully it is.  I have such a hard time thinking this stuff through.  It's always seemed to me that everyone wants it but nobody actually wants to pay for it...I dunno.
> 
> What doesn't sell, I can give away so in the end, I'm no worse for the wear.


Bwaahaahaa! I'm glad to have been a yarn enabler.  :luv:   Seriously though, it is a gorgeous shawl and I was having a rough day yesterday so I decided to treat myself.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It's tough finding a balance on what to price stuff at. @DonnaD  I think your prices are /very/ reasonable for what they are.

I know the bit about being blind to your own work all too well. On another forum I frequent I was showing off a prototype of my crafty Christmas present idea for this year (dragon eggs), but I'm sitting there scrutinizing the imperfections while I'm getting very positive feedback on them. And of course that idea led to another crafty idea that I'm testing out.  I'll have to post pics later when I'm at an acutal computer.

I love that we are a crafty group! Keep the crafty coming, I love seeing it all!


----------



## DragonChick (Aug 19, 2014)

Duh, I'm an idiot. For some reason I thought I could only upload pics instead of adding my own links to the post. In case anyone's curious, these are two prototype dragon eggs I made. The pink one ended up being a gift for a swap that I participated in, and the second one I still have.

Pics under spoiler tag due to the size.



Spoiler


----------



## tweakabell (Aug 19, 2014)

I love the dragon eggs they're so pretty


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 19, 2014)

Ladies I am so upset--as a treat I bought myself a wantable makeup box and they sent me a bronzer, which I had listed as a dislike on my profile.  Now they are saying that although it is labeled as a bronzer by the company and on Wantable's own paperwork, it is really a highlighter that will leave me with a healthy glow!  NO IT IS A GOSH DARN BRONZER--THAT IS THE GLOWING PART!  I am so darn upset--what awful customer service!!!   :soap:    I just cannot say how upset I am with this response--I truly am finished with that company!!!! :angry:


----------



## DonnaD (Aug 19, 2014)

sarap said:


> @@DonnaD It's a Boy!


Awww!  Pm me your address and I'll send him a little hat!


----------



## tweakabell (Aug 19, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Ladies I am so upset--as a treat I bought myself a wantable makeup box and they sent me a bronzer, which I had listed as a dislike on my profile.  Now they are saying that although it is labeled as a bronzer by the company and on Wantable's own paperwork, it is really a highlighter that will leave me with a healthy glow!  NO IT IS A GOSH DARN BRONZER--THAT IS THE GLOWING PART!  I am so darn upset--what awful customer service!!!   :soap:    I just cannot say how upset I am with this response--I truly am finished with that company!!!! :angry:


That's BS and a horrible response. I'm sorry your treat turned into something silly.


----------



## Mickayla-Kat Dussault (Aug 19, 2014)

Well don't take that for an answer, either way it's labeled as a bronzer and you said no bronzers so speak with a manager and get it straightened out! That's some BS that they don't trade you for a product thats better.


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 19, 2014)

It's rainy, grey, and cold today. My lunch is soggy and cold too. I usually love my job, but today I'd much rather be home with a book and a hot cup of tea or hot chocolate. Maybe both. I think I'm ready for fall.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 19, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> That's BS and a horrible response. I'm sorry your treat turned into something silly.


Thanks--I did write back and we will see--I just could not believe the cheek of that person--I know it is labeled as a bronzer, but it is not a bronzer.....WHAT!  Grrrr!


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 19, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Thanks--I did write back and we will see--I just could not believe the cheek of that person--I know it is labeled as a bronzer, but it is not a bronzer.....WHAT! Grrrr!


That's total BS. I understand them making a mistake and sending you something on your dislike list, but they should at least own up to it. A bronzer is a bronzer is a bronzer.


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 19, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> Duh, I'm an idiot. For some reason I thought I could only upload pics instead of adding my own links to the post. In case anyone's curious, these are two prototype dragon eggs I made. The pink one ended up being a gift for a swap that I participated in, and the second one I still have.
> 
> Pics under spoiler tag due to the size.
> 
> ...


I am making dragon eggs for this holiday season as well! I am planning on adding a few to gifts and using a few as my own Christmas ornaments. I like the small size of the ones you have made. Mine have all been larger.


----------



## tweakabell (Aug 19, 2014)

You all are horrible, horrible people.

I found cookie butter at Target today and with Hubby home I bought it as it sounded like something he'd like. I tried it to see what the fuss was about and my waistline hates you all...


----------



## wadedl (Aug 19, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Ladies I am so upset--as a treat I bought myself a wantable makeup box and they sent me a bronzer, which I had listed as a dislike on my profile.  Now they are saying that although it is labeled as a bronzer by the company and on Wantable's own paperwork, it is really a highlighter that will leave me with a healthy glow!  NO IT IS A GOSH DARN BRONZER--THAT IS THE GLOWING PART!  I am so darn upset--what awful customer service!!!   :soap:    I just cannot say how upset I am with this response--I truly am finished with that company!!!! :angry:


That is what I am afraid of with Wantable, not liking what they send. They really need to make it right! Its not cheap like Birchbox for $10 plus discount codes and points or even Glossybox which is pricier but still not almost $40.


----------



## chelsealady (Aug 19, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> Duh, I'm an idiot. For some reason I thought I could only upload pics instead of adding my own links to the post. In case anyone's curious, these are two prototype dragon eggs I made. The pink one ended up being a gift for a swap that I participated in, and the second one I still have.
> 
> Pics under spoiler tag due to the size.
> 
> ...


So when you get me in Secret Santa I would love a blue one. Lol


----------



## lovepink (Aug 19, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> You all are horrible, horrible people.
> 
> I found cookie butter at Target today and with Hubby home I bought it as it sounded like something he'd like. I tried it to see what the fuss was about and my waistline hates you all...


Welcome to the Dark side.   (boo where is the flaming devil emoji?) We have cookie.  butter


----------



## Shalott (Aug 20, 2014)

Back from our Disney vacation. I can't even begin to describe how amazing the hotel was, and it totally made me realize why people are willing to spend so much to stay on the Disneyland property.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

We had an absolute blast! And I got totally $h!tfaced for the first time in about ten years and almost froze to death but you didn't hear that from me. :lol:


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm sad that I finally got 3,000 posts and now there's no millennium club  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Aug 20, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I'm sad that I finally got 3,000 posts and now there's no millennium club  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Boo.  Dislike.  I was getting close ish (400 posts)!  Congrats on reaching 3000 posts!


----------



## chelsealynn (Aug 20, 2014)

I bought a beanie off @@DonnaD and it came today!! I love it.  I attached a picture with a guinea pig cameo.  She later peed on me  :lol:    



Spoiler








Thanks Donna, it can't wait to wear it out.

Not sure why that uploaded sideways...oh well.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 20, 2014)

Ugh.  I just received a call from an 800-number I didn't recognize, so I let it go to voicemail while I looked up the number.  I expected it to be an insurance road assistance salesbot call because they *love* to call from random 800-numbers.  It was a robocall, but not a telemarketer:  There's a nut butter recall!  Potential salmonella contamination!  I eat an English muffin with nut butter of some sort pretty much every morning.  They knew to call me specifically because I use my Fred Meyer rewards card whenever I shop there and buy almond butter.  It's been a month or two since I've bought or even eaten any almond butter, though, since I've been on a Jif peanut butter kick for a while, so I'm safe, mostly because I would have already gotten sick if it was going to happen at this point.

So.  Moral of the story:  If you eat Arrowhead Mills, MaraNatha, or store-label nut butters, check out this FDA notice:

http://www.fda.gov/Safety/Recalls/ucm410533.htm


----------



## SaraP (Aug 20, 2014)

Also Wholefoods and Trader Joe's Almond butters are affected!


----------



## msambrosia (Aug 20, 2014)

@@meaganola Thanks for the recall info. I just opened a new jar of cashew butter yesterday and have been chowing down. Thankfully, it's not among the recalls.


----------



## SaraP (Aug 21, 2014)

It sounds like it's just affecting almond butters...


----------



## Dashery (Aug 21, 2014)

Boo! I'm packing away my makeup for going to school and it makes me sad.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Meh. I don't want Fall.


----------



## LadyK (Aug 21, 2014)

Had a tough day yesterday but powered through and gave myself a reward last night.  Took a long bath with a face mask and a good book, and then curled up to read with a mug of cocoa.  I love that the weather is getting colder here!  

Thanks for the heads up about the nut butter!  My Mom uses almond butter but I think she is making her own now.  I will let her know just in case.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 21, 2014)

Today is my last day at my current job (well, I will be staying PRN to pick up maybe a day a month as a caregiver, just to see my kiddos) and I start the new job bright and early in the morning.

Beating down my stress with the Nugg mask I got in my Birchbox this month (which is awesome...all refreshing and nice, ahhh) and a giant iced coffee! I'm spending my last day of this job going to a WNBA game with my favorite resident! I'm not into sports, but there's something really great about being in a room of badass women who could snap a man's neck in a heartbeat. &lt;3


----------



## meaganola (Aug 21, 2014)

Speaking of badass women... How about Mo'ne Davis?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 21, 2014)

Man..I keep seeing more and more posts/reviews of those beautiful purple Sonia Kashuk brushes and getting more and more depressed. I AM SO SAD I NO LONGER LIVE NEAR A TARGET. Whyyyy won't you sell them online, Target? Why do you want me to be sad? I NEED THEM.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 21, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Man..I keep seeing more and more posts/reviews of those beautiful purple Sonia Kashuk brushes and getting more and more depressed. I AM SO SAD I NO LONGER LIVE NEAR A TARGET. Whyyyy won't you sell them online, Target? Why do you want me to be sad? I NEED THEM.


They are so pretty but somewhere I have some little Sonia Kashuk brushes and I never reach for them since I commandeered my mom's Costco set. 2 years without opening just gathering dust in a sealed box is grounds for confiscation, right.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 21, 2014)

I just made the mistake of checking my Slice app. Wanna go home! GDE Deadly Hollywood collection, Memebox Cute Wishlist, and mystery Cocoa Pink leave-in conditioner spray are all waiting for me!


----------



## latinafeminista (Aug 21, 2014)

Eeep I've got one of those almond butters from whole foods in my fridge, sad panda


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 21, 2014)

I thought I would drop in, and enable you all to get yourself some ice cream! I always hated mint ice cream when I was younger, and now for some reason I can't get enough! Well, I just picked up some Dreyer's Mint Chocolate Crunch, with chocolate cookies crumbled in, and it's so good!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Aug 21, 2014)

Ugh, its an ice-cream kind of day but I don't feel like going to the store. I'm so lazy! I guess I can find some chocolate.It's a 10 minute walk or minute drive down to Vons.

Got a very condescending e-mail today...


----------



## lovepink (Aug 22, 2014)

wadedl said:


> Ugh, its an ice-cream kind of day but I don't feel like going to the store. I'm so lazy! I guess I can find some chocolate.It's a 10 minute walk or minute drive down to Vons.
> 
> Got a very condescending e-mail today...


Ugh who sent you a mean email?  Ice cream makes anything better.  Or chocolate.  Or cookie dough.  Or cookie butter.  Maybe just sugar!


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 22, 2014)

I went to trader joe's today to film a video for school, and left with shoddy video, a cool video, 3 dark chocolate cookie butter bars, chocolate swirl cookie butter butter and chocolate ice cream. Whoops.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 22, 2014)

Oh man, I just did 9 months worth of Love With Food reviews...now my eyes are crossed.  But now I have free chips and peanuts headed my way haha.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 22, 2014)

Don't forget that tonight is the NYX Face Awards! Starting at 7pm PST ,streaming live


----------



## chelsealady (Aug 22, 2014)

It's hot. I've worked crazy hours all week. My mother in law thinks her car is haunted. I'm just fried. All I want to do is curl up in a ball and watch Netflix all weekend.

On the good side I have used multiple samples this week.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 22, 2014)

Anyone else having problems with the live stream from the NYX face awards? All I'm getting is 10:44 minutes of random people posing in front of a backdrop of company logos.

ETA nevermind it's working now


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 22, 2014)

My Beauteque's head-to-toe mask pack arrived today! I'm so excited! Totally treating myself to an in-home spa day next week while working from home. It even came with a day's schedule of when to use what. Eeek!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 22, 2014)

IMPORTANT PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT:  _THE FIFTH ELEMENT_ IS NOW ON NETFLIX INSTANT!  THAT IS ALL!

(I feel like I've been looking for this movie on there at least a couple of times a month for well over a year, and it has never been there.  Until now.)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 22, 2014)

I just took a "nap" that accidentally turned into something like a coma or a small death, now I'll be up all night! Guess that gives me more time for my SUpernatural rewatch.

In other news, I got some wax melts today that smell like pumpkin donuts and cider and I never want to leave my house!

Also, I survived my first day at the new job...the kids were super cute and I managed to act mostly human despite only having an hour or so of sleep!

Also, I had an excuse to wear this new dress I got, look how cute it is! (Ignore how ridiculous I look, and also my dirty and somewhat misshapen mirror, lol...it's kind of a funhouse mirror...)


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 23, 2014)

I just received a candle shipment and I am in love with B&amp;BW Lemonchello and Sicilian Orange! So nice! I bought another candle too, but it is going back to hopefully be swapped for more!


----------



## LadyK (Aug 24, 2014)

Had an earthquake here last night.  It was a 6.1 centered about 30 miles away in Napa.  It felt like someone was rocking our house to sleep.  It woke us all up but everything was okay here.    

Afterwards I was so hungry I couldn't fall asleep.  I had some food and tried to sleep but then baby decided to do the can-can for about an hour.  Relaxing with the doggy today and taking some naps.  

ETA:  Looks like there was a lot of damage and some injuries in Napa and American Canyon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Have to call our friends there and make sure they're okay.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 24, 2014)

I've been through three significant-for-the-NW earthquakes that I didn't even notice.  In the first two cases, I was so used to the buildings I was in feeling shaky that it didn't seem unusual until I saw the news (one of them was the quake that resulted in the Kingdome being torn down.  It made the news because I seem to recall that it was during a Mariners game, and ceiling tiles fell down on the fans).  In the third case, I had *no clue* it had happened until my mother called me to see if I was okay, and then I looked up at the light fixtures and realized that we were experiencing an aftershock *right that minute*, but it was just kind of "oh, yeah, look, everything is moving.  Huh."

In unrelated news, I HAVE LOST MY NOTORIOUSLY MORBID THE DOCTOR COLLECTION THAT @ SENT ME!  I had specifically been saving its first wear for the new season that started last night.  The only things that are preventing me from crying are the facts that ( a ) my apartment is so cluttered that I probably just put the box (which I put the jars in so I wouldn't lose them) somewhere and can't remember which box it is or where I put it for safekeeping, and ( b ) I can't watch it until tomorrow (if I can snag it at my aunt's house tonight) anyway.  I might even have to wait until next weekend so I can just buy the full season off iTunes.  Either way, housecleaning has commenced.


----------



## LadyK (Aug 24, 2014)

The quakes here don't really freak me out, especially since this was more of a rolling/rocking than a big jolt like we usually get.  (Once we thought a car had crashed into our building)  The worst quake I've been in was the '89 Loma Prieta quake but I was outside and pretty young so I don't remember all the horrible aftermath.  The only worry we really have after a quake is detached gas lines since those cause a lot of the damage when fires start.  This is a great reminder to re-stock the earthquake kit and make sure to rotate out our water jugs.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 24, 2014)

Living in Indiana, we don't get many earthquakes. I really only remember one! It was mild, but it broke my favorite vase, and I was peeved enough at that. I hope all your loved ones/friends are okay!


----------



## SaraP (Aug 24, 2014)

@@LadyK glad you're safe!


----------



## wadedl (Aug 24, 2014)

Last "big" earthquake around here was Easter 2010. I ran downstairs to find my kids and make sure they were ok. We don't get many around here and that one was long. I guess one of my friends picked up his daughter and ran into the middle of the street. I think this was the first time we had time to think, oh and earthquake, now what.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 24, 2014)

Almost...done... Decorating... This.... Wall.

Ok so it didn't take *too* long. I ran out of stickers.


----------



## Shalott (Aug 24, 2014)

@@LadyK Scary! Glad you're okay! I have family in CA but none living in the Napa area, so hopefully no one was troubled by it. My Aunt's ex-husband just started a winery, though, so I hope they didn't take too much damage.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 24, 2014)

@@LadyK - glad you guys are OK. Some of the damage in Napa looks pretty bad.

Our cats started acting weird a little while ago and I heard these weird "puffing" noises outside. There was a flotilla of 5 hot air balloons going over our house! Here's one of them.

Edit for better pic:


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 24, 2014)

This is the last earthquake I was in....8/23/11.  By the time it got to us, it was just a little rumble.  Hubby and I were sitting at the dining room table, and we both thought our (at the time) 4-year-old son was messing with us by shaking the table.  Nope, he was across the room yelling "It wasn't me! I didn't do it!"






ETA:  I am so not trying to make light of the Napa earthquake, I hope everything's ok and the damage isn't too bad!  I remember California making fun of the earthquake (see meme above) quite a bit, and I know Cali earthquakes are much worse... Darn you San Andreas Fault!


----------



## tweakabell (Aug 24, 2014)

Spontaneous trip to Fisherman's Wharf, yay! We had a blast and Z did not get sick this time!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 24, 2014)

Sadness!  In a little over two hours, _True Blood_ will be done!  OTOH, that shark was jumped a few seasons ago, and it really needs to end.  I guess I just want Lala and Pam to get their own shows.  Not the same show, because I think that would be too much.  Two separate shows where they have to deal with the surreality of the world in general in their own inimitable ways. 

(Also, *so close* to placing a bid on the turtle incense burner prop in the show's prop auction, but I'm going to wait until tomorrow to see if anyone else bids on it.  That 24% surcharge seems *really* excessive, but I think I might want it badly enough to pay it.)


----------



## tweakabell (Aug 24, 2014)

I find I'm rarely satisfied with a show ending. It's either cancelled before I'm ready to end it or its been on long enough that its just terrible.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 24, 2014)

@@msambrosia that My Beauty Diary mask was amazing! I used it last night my fingers dried with a bunch of the liquid on them while I had it on and I couldn't stop rubbing them together. SO SOFT!!!!! My skin looks so even, bright and feels so soft.

I may just have to buy a variety pack to try some others. Any suggestions? Is amazon the best place to buy sheet masks?


----------



## Shalott (Aug 24, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> I find I'm rarely satisfied with a show ending. It's either* cancelled before I'm ready to end it or its been on long enough that its just terrible.*


Or we have a show like Angel, that is both.

I'm not over it, nor will I ever be. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 24, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Or we have a show like Angel, that is both.
> 
> I'm not over it, nor will I ever be. &lt;_&lt;


*fandom hug*  i know.  I'm rewatching Buffy &amp; Angel, and the last season of both was just like "whaaaaaa...?" (I could NEVER figure out why she dated Spike.  NEVER.)  But I loved both shows so much I couldn't look away.


----------



## msambrosia (Aug 24, 2014)

wadedl said:


> @@msambrosia that My Beauty Diary mask was amazing! I used it last night my fingers dried with a bunch of the liquid on them while I had it on and I couldn't stop rubbing them together. SO SOFT!!!!! My skin looks so even, bright and feels so soft.
> 
> I may just have to buy a variety pack to try some others. Any suggestions? Is amazon the best place to buy sheet masks?


I bought those from Beauteque. I like to try out different ones, so I bought a ton of singles, but they also sell them in larger packs. They're also selling a Heat to Toe spa bag right now that has masks in it. You may be able to find them cheaper elsewhere, but I got them when they were having a sale. (I think they were buy 6, get 1 free or something like that.) I feel like the Korean sheet masks just seem to work better.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angienharry (Aug 24, 2014)

How are we liking the new doctor? I'm struggling myself. I have really liked the last 3 with David tennant being my favorite. And why didn't they start this season looking for Gallifrey...did he forget all about that?!?


----------



## DragonChick (Aug 24, 2014)

angienharry said:


> How are we liking the new doctor? I'm struggling myself. I have really liked the last 3 with David tennant being my favorite. And why didn't they start this season looking for Gallifrey...did he forget all about that?!?


Give it some time, they had to get him through the post regeneration weirdness first.


----------



## chelsealady (Aug 24, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> Give it some time, they had to get him through the post regeneration weirdness first.


I liked it but I wish Clara would just go away. Of course I still miss Donna and everyone after her just won't stack up.


----------



## Shalott (Aug 24, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> *fandom hug*  i know.  I'm rewatching Buffy &amp; Angel, and the last season of both was just like "whaaaaaa...?" (I could NEVER figure out why she dated Spike.  NEVER.)  But I loved both shows so much I couldn't look away.


It's true, it is so true. I preferred Angel to Buffy, but watched all of both and I just... I don't know. I feel like Joss Whedon has a talent for making us love everything he touches, but at the same time making it all so painful to endure. :lol: I'm kidding... probably.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 24, 2014)

I used to watch Angel. Buffy got really cheesy i remember.


----------



## LadyK (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm liking the new Doctor more than I thought I would.  I think it will take a little time for them to get back to the older story line.  I was inspired to make a souffle tonight a la Clara.  It was warm chocolaty yumminess.  I just hope they keep using Strax in the story, I love him!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 25, 2014)

So...  How many people had a big old "meh" to _True Blood_'s ending?  They dragged one thing out *way* too long and then rushed the wrapup *way* too much.  And there wasn't enough Lafayette.  There was *never* enough Lala on that show, even when he had a major story arc. 

On the up side, my aunt has decided that we're going to continue our Sunday night tv tradition (which has just been _Game of Thrones_ and _True Blood_ in the spring and summer, and nothing in the fall and winter) with _Outlander_, which I know pretty much nothing about aside from the fact that it was a fantasy novel/series.  I think.  It's really just an excuse to go over to her house and hang out Sunday evenings (I don't know when it's on, but she's going to dvr it, and we're going to watch it Sunday evenings).

In other news, since I know what has transpired since the film was made, it's very strange to watch _The Other F Word_ -- a documentary about punk rock musicians and singers who are now fathers -- and hear what amounts to the movie's theme song:  An Against Me! song with writing credited to Thomas Gabel.


----------



## Shalott (Aug 25, 2014)

@@meaganola

If you haven't already, try Sleepy Hollow for your Sunday night tradition! I think it has the perfect blend of comedy and creepiness, and I love the chemistry between Tom Mison and Nicole Beharie. (Yeah, I ship IchAbbie, no big deal. :lol: ) My hubby works so he didn't get a chance to see the first season and he's been going strong catching up now that all the episodes are on Hulu+.

Of course if this is not to your taste/already have seen, please feel free to ignore the suggestion, LOL. :sdrop:


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 25, 2014)

@@meaganola Outlander has been good so far! I read the book right before it was announced it would be a tv show, and it was anxiously awaited. Historical romance but with some very adult scenes.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 25, 2014)

Haven't had real internet access in over a week. I have missed you all!  :wub:

In other news, I have an interview (ish) after work for a ballin' new job and I am so excited/nervous I think I might  actually burst! Hurry up, 7:30!


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 25, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Haven't had real internet access in over a week. I have missed you all! :wub:
> 
> In other news, I have an interview (ish) after work for a ballin' new job and I am so excited/nervous I think I might actually burst! Hurry up, 7:30!


Good luck at your interview!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 25, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Haven't had real internet access in over a week. I have missed you all!  :wub:
> 
> In other news, I have an interview (ish) after work for a ballin' new job and I am so excited/nervous I think I might  actually burst! Hurry up, 7:30!


Good luck at your interview (and welcome back we missed you!)


----------



## lovepink (Aug 25, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Haven't had real internet access in over a week. I have missed you all!  :wub:
> 
> In other news, I have an interview (ish) after work for a ballin' new job and I am so excited/nervous I think I might  actually burst! Hurry up, 7:30!


Good luck at the interview!

And welcome back to civilization!


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 25, 2014)

angienharry said:


> How are we liking the new doctor? I'm struggling myself. I have really liked the last 3 with David tennant being my favorite. And why didn't they start this season looking for Gallifrey...did he forget all about that?!?


I think Capaldi will be OK once he gets the "feel" of his Doctor. 

As for the whole searching for Gallifrey thing, who knows?  It may just be another of Moffat's wibbley-wobbly, timey-wimey things that never gets explained unless you read an interview in a fanzine and catch an interview on BBC's website.  I'm surprised my husband (who is the one who got me into Doctor Who in the first place!) is still watching at all.  He's been complaining about it since Saturday night.


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 25, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Haven't had real internet access in over a week. I have missed you all!  :wub:
> 
> In other news, I have an interview (ish) after work for a ballin' new job and I am so excited/nervous I think I might  actually burst! Hurry up, 7:30!


Good luck!!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 25, 2014)

A request from a time-shifting viewer: Spoilers, sweeties! Say, for a week after airing, since that's the standard on other forums? We're coming up on a whole bunch of shows that will *really* need spoilers, so we might as well used to using them now!


----------



## wadedl (Aug 25, 2014)

I ended up buying a 12 pack of assorted my beauty diary masks and the head to toe mask set last night on Beauteque. I noticed on most websites it says to use a mask 3-4 times a week but on my beauty diaries site it says daily! These would be so easy to use everyday since I could put them on watch tv and go to bed no rinsing needed and the longer they stay the better, but that would be a lot of masks!


----------



## DragonChick (Aug 25, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> I liked it but I wish Clara would just go away. Of course I still miss Donna and everyone after her just won't stack up.


Donna will always be my favorite.  Speaking of things that happened during Donna's tenure that reminds me.....



Spoiler



We were cracking up during the bits where Capaldi was going on about "This face. I've seen this face before", we couldn't help but chime in with Pompeii each time he said that.


----------



## tweakabell (Aug 25, 2014)

Good luck @


----------



## LadyK (Aug 25, 2014)

Good luck on your interview @aliistra44!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 25, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Haven't had real internet access in over a week. I have missed you all!  :wub:
> 
> In other news, I have an interview (ish) after work for a ballin' new job and I am so excited/nervous I think I might  actually burst! Hurry up, 7:30!


Gooood luck! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## DragonChick (Aug 25, 2014)

Is it me or has the Post Office become extremely lazy on scanning packages recently? I've had a few now that just aren't scanned until they hit my post office, or the tracking will stop partway through and then magically show up on my doorstep.

Has anyone else noticed this as well?


----------



## msambrosia (Aug 25, 2014)

wadedl said:


> I ended up buying a 12 pack of assorted my beauty diary masks and the head to toe mask set last night on Beauteque. I noticed on most websites it says to use a mask 3-4 times a week but on my beauty diaries site it says daily! These would be so easy to use everyday since I could put them on watch tv and go to bed no rinsing needed and the longer they stay the better, but that would be a lot of masks!


I do them twice a week. I would probably do more, but I have bunches of other types of masks from memebox that I'm trying to work my way through.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 25, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> Is it me or has the Post Office become extremely lazy on scanning packages recently? I've had a few now that just aren't scanned until they hit my post office, or the tracking will stop partway through and then magically show up on my doorstep.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this as well?


Yup. I'm just glad my PO is good about scanning things or I would always be worried something might get stolen, and I would have no clue because the tracking wouldn't say anything.

In unrelated news, the parking spots in front of my office are all blocked off for filming tomorrow morning. I'll be interested to see what happens.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 25, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> Is it me or has the Post Office become extremely lazy on scanning packages recently? I've had a few now that just aren't scanned until they hit my post office, or the tracking will stop partway through and then magically show up on my doorstep.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this as well?


Yep! My local one is pretty good about it,but those along the way? Not so much.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 25, 2014)

Bahhh. So, yesterday I somehow managed to lose my debit card.

The good news is that someone found it and reported it lost instead of trying to use it, etc so when I called to report it lost, it was already reported! Yay for decent humans!

The BAD news is it will be 7-10 business days until my new card gets here, so no access to my money until then (I don't have a local bank), and all of my subs will be billing in a few days. BOOOO. Hopefully I get my new card before it's too late to get my boxes this month! What a pain!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 25, 2014)

@@DragonChick I hear you! Packages haven't been scanning for me either... it will be DAYS before anything updates.  I have a Memebox that didn't update after being sent from Incheon for over 2 weeks, it FINALLY got scanned in the US a few days ago via USPS, and now it hasn't updated again.  And this is why I don't order Memeboxes anymore, it's just so stressful wondering if it will actually get to me!

@@yousoldtheworld that STINKS.  I hope your new card gets there quickly! (and yay for decent humans!)


----------



## SaraP (Aug 25, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Bahhh. So, yesterday I somehow managed to lose my debit card.
> 
> The good news is that someone found it and reported it lost instead of trying to use it, etc so when I called to report it lost, it was already reported! Yay for decent humans!
> 
> The BAD news is it will be 7-10 business days until my new card gets here, so no access to my money until then (I don't have a local bank), and all of my subs will be billing in a few days. BOOOO. Hopefully I get my new card before it's too late to get my boxes this month! What a pain!


I've found they do*n't really take that long (lost 2 different bank cards at the same time) they both said 7-10 and it was just 3 or 4. Hope it's the same for you!!


----------



## DragonChick (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm a happy gal. My Stardust Polish order arrived (one of my favorite indies ever, she's super friendly and makes awesome polish) and that delicious looking shawl from @@DonnaD that I couldn't live without.

Look at this....

...Isn't it gorgeous? No action shots since it's still way too frelling hot here, but look at those colors!!! Hurry up fall, summer was told to go home a while ago, but hasn't listened yet! :luv:   :luv:   :luv:


----------



## meaganola (Aug 25, 2014)

The boss sent email out today saying that it's supposed to hit triple digits this week, so we can go casual the rest of the week except Wednesday (no jeans allowed when clients visit). WTF, Portland? I can't remember it ever being this hot this late in the year.

(My weather app doesn't say it will get quite that hot, but I'll probably still wear jeans and sneakers because they're more breathable than my normal office clothes.)


----------



## angienharry (Aug 25, 2014)

Good luck on the interview @!!


----------



## DragonChick (Aug 25, 2014)

meaganola said:


> The boss sent email out today saying that it's supposed to hit triple digits this week, so we can go casual the rest of the week except Wednesday (no jeans allowed when clients visit). WTF, Portland? I can't remember it ever being this hot this late in the year.
> 
> (My weather app doesn't say it will get quite that hot, but I'll probably still wear jeans and sneakers because they're more breathable than my normal office clothes.)


This summer's been hotter than normal (and it can be over with like now), I think 91-93 are the latest I heard for tomorrow then Wednesday. But hey, if the boss says go casual, then take advantage of it!


----------



## BSquared (Aug 25, 2014)

Good luck at the interview @!

Work is trying to kill me this week. I swear. It's like an evil spirit hell bent on destroying me. Luckily it's a short week for me but I am ear I f every damn minute of vacation


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 25, 2014)

I just found out I may be moving at the end of September instead of beginning! Yay! This is great because I'm totally not ready, and gives me a better chance of finding a job near the new digs before I move!


----------



## Christa W (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm so far behind in this thread!! I have been on a mini vacation in central WI relaxing. My best friend's hubby cashed in some frequent flyer miles and got me a first class ticket for an extended weekend trip that included tubing, shopping, riding the ATV and reminiscing over being in my hometown. Here's a taste of it. Leinenkugels beer battered cheese curds with garlic mayo. Flying home at 6 AM. I love it here but time to get back to reality and my kitties. Also I miss my polish!!!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 25, 2014)

Christa W said:


> Leinenkugels beer battered cheese curds with garlic mayo.


WHAT IS THIS MAGICAL CREATURE AND WHY IS IT NOT MY DINNER?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 25, 2014)

@@Christa W Reminds me of my beloved fried cheese curds with chipotle mayo at 21st Amendment brewery in San Francisco. Those things are seriously awesome!


----------



## LadyK (Aug 26, 2014)

I need help from anyone in or near these cities:

Richmond, VA

Williamsburg, VA

Baltimore, MD

Philadelphia, PA

Hubby and I leave on vacation to these cities in a couple weeks and need suggestions for places to eat and visit.  Anybody have any favorites or things we just have to try?  I love all kinds of food and would love to try local places.  

Thanks!


----------



## Shalott (Aug 26, 2014)

Christa W said:


> I'm so far behind in this thread!! I have been on a mini vacation in central WI relaxing. My best friend's hubby cashed in some frequent flyer miles and got me a first class ticket for an extended weekend trip that included tubing, shopping, riding the ATV and reminiscing over being in my hometown. Here's a taste of it. Leinenkugels beer battered cheese curds with garlic mayo. Flying home at 6 AM. I love it here but time to get back to reality and my kitties. Also I miss my polish!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a wonderful trip, and how sweet of your friend's hubby to help out that way! What a nice way to spend a long weekend! But OMG, no cheese.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 26, 2014)

Awww you are all so sweet! Thanks for all the 'good lucks!'  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

It went really well! I have to let them know by the end of the week if I want to do it, but I'm already pretty sure I'm going to. Just have to look into a few things. Working from home in my PJs most days? Yes, please.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 26, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Awww you are all so sweet! Thanks for all the 'good lucks!'  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> It went really well! I have to let them know by the end of the week if I want to do it, but I'm already pretty sure I'm going to. Just have to look into a few things. Working from home in my PJs most days? Yes, please.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


They are seriously the best jobs. I didn't want to sit all day so I made myself an Ikea hack standing desk that cost about $30 for the parts, not including the basic desk. It was a great investment. That sounds so exciting!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 26, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> They are seriously the best jobs. I didn't want to sit all day so I made myself an Ikea hack standing desk that cost about $30 for the parts, not including the basic desk. It was a great investment. That sounds so exciting!


Oh, I would love that! I've been asking for them to raise my desk here at work forever, but they won't do it because I don't have a medical condition that makes it necessary... I HATE sitting all night. 

We have a completely empty room in our house, so if I end up doing it, I'll have to make myself a cute little office area in there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I'm mostly just really excited to 1) have a somewhat normal schedule again and 2) not have to deal with as much of the snow and cold this winter!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 26, 2014)

Just finished teaching my first class of the semester and have a short break before my second class.  I kind of want it to be the end of the day already--no matter how much being in class takes out of you, teaching class is so much more draining!   :drive:


----------



## meaganola (Aug 26, 2014)

So... Portlandia is filming by my office this morning. As in the cast trailer is in front of the parking garage next door.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 26, 2014)

Jealous of everyone with hot spells where you are! I already turned off the AC and almost got a little tear last night when it was dark at like 8:30. I love summer so much I don't want it to leave.


----------



## chelsealynn (Aug 26, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I need help from anyone in or near these cities:
> 
> Richmond, VA
> 
> ...


Oh, I can help!  I'm from Philly.  I live five minutes outside of the city now (and about 45 minutes from downtown).  I'm about to go to sleep now (...nightshift) but I will post some places later.


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 26, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Jealous of everyone with hot spells where you are! I already turned off the AC and almost got a little tear last night when it was dark at like 8:30. I love summer so much I don't want it to leave.


I will trade you weather for the weekend   But you must send some Punch pizza with that weather.


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 26, 2014)

I think I must not be getting enough sleep.  Yesterday morning in the shower, I applied a hair mask to my face.  This morning, I put cream blush on my lips.  I am a little afraid to see what is going to happen tomorrow!


----------



## DragonChick (Aug 26, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Jealous of everyone with hot spells where you are! I already turned off the AC and almost got a little tear last night when it was dark at like 8:30. I love summer so much I don't want it to leave.


I'll trade you. I'm so done with summer (93 today? Gross) and jonesing for fall like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 26, 2014)

Nice dry fall weather would be nice! Even rainy fall weather would be a nice change. Even hot dry weather would be a welcome change! 90% humidity is not what we expect in San Diego and has been sticking around way too long!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 26, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> I'll trade you. I'm so done with summer (93 today? Gross) and jonesing for fall like you wouldn't believe.


What she said. Here's the thing about Portland: As a rule, we don't have air conditioning. I now have a portable one in my bedroom, but it took me until last year to finally break down and do that. Even then, I didn't get it until after the heat was over last summer, so this is the first time in my forty-two years that I've had AC. If I didn't have neighbors who had parties in their backyard until midnight during the workweek last yard, I would still be suffering through summer with an open window and a fan blowing over me a night. I still only have it in my bedroom. My living room is still 90-something. All you can do is sit and sweat.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 26, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I need help from anyone in or near these cities:
> 
> Richmond, VA
> 
> ...


Are you going to Colonial Williamsburg?  Because the King's Tavern is AMAZING.  And I think @@trekkersangel is from around there, maybe she'll have some suggestions.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 26, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> I will trade you weather for the weekend   But you must send some Punch pizza with that weather.


No deal! We're finally getting a dry weekend after 2 rainy ones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



DragonChick said:


> I'll trade you. I'm so done with summer (93 today? Gross) and jonesing for fall like you wouldn't believe.


I was definitely born in the wrong state haha!  I would love 90's (or even 100) all year around.  Humidity doesn't bother me.  I belong in a jungle, I think.  But I hate hate being cold.  I'm used to it, but I hate it.  Last year fall was weird and the leaves never changed colors.  It got too cold too suddenly or something, then this spring all the trees grew back funny and some never got leaves or they just stayed brown.  I hope that doesn't happen again.


----------



## LadyK (Aug 26, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Are you going to Colonial Williamsburg?  Because the King's Tavern is AMAZING.  And I think @@trekkersangel is from around there, maybe she'll have some suggestions.


Yes!  I can't wait.  My husband and I do living history and he works as a historical tailor so Colonial Williamsburg is our Disneyland!  I am freaking out just thinking about it.   :rotfl:    Haha


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 26, 2014)

@@LadyK that's awesome!  My mom does historical reenactment shows (including Fair at Mount Vernon) and I've been reenacting (Revolutionary War Era) since I was in 2nd grade.  I haven't done it in awhile, but LOVED it and might be able to meet up with her at Mt. Vernon this year!

Have oodles of fun!  Reenacting at CW is always amazing, because you get special treatment from the people that work there.  Drink a glass of the sparkling cider for me!


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 26, 2014)

LadyK said:


> Yes!  I can't wait.  My husband and I do living history and he works as a historical tailor so Colonial Williamsburg is our Disneyland!  I am freaking out just thinking about it.   :rotfl:    Haha


Yup! That's my part of town!!!! There's tons of stuff to do around here! Colonial Williamsburg is fun (expensive) but fun. You can walk around for free, but all the reinactment stuff costs $50 a person.

There's Yorktown Battlefield &amp; then the Jamestown Settlement &amp; archaeology center which my kids love!!

And we love the Yankee Candle Factory up there too. That's free &amp; super fun!!

I also love Market Square. It's by the old original William &amp; Mary college &amp; there's always fun people dressed up out there.

PM me &amp; I can tell you about anything you need to know about the area.


----------



## LadyK (Aug 26, 2014)

So I made chocolate souffle over the weekend to celebrate the new season of Dr. Who.  I really need to make it more often.  Today I listened to students complain about grades for an hour :blabla:   (which usually stresses me to no end because I am very lenient with grading and these are usually students who haven't turned anything in all quarter) but then ate a bunch of chocolately yumminess and it didn't bug me anymore.   :smileno:    This may become an end of quarter tradition.


----------



## latinafeminista (Aug 26, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I need help from anyone in or near these cities:
> 
> Richmond, VA
> 
> ...


I went to college in Williamsburg (woot woot W&amp;M!) so I am super familiar with good places to eat there.  Definitely hit up the Cheese Shop if you'll be spending time in Colonial Willaimsburg itself-best sandwiches ever and the house dressing is SUPERB! Take a stroll through the Sunken Gardens on the campus, they are gorgeous, and also walk by the Crim Dell lake (you can ask anyone around the area to show you where they are).  If you're into wine, I would highly recommend the Williamsburg Winery, it's gorgeous and its some of VA's best wine, IMO.  Have an awesome time!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 26, 2014)

5000 posts!  Go me!  I'm insanely chatty!   :w00t:

:mussical: time for a party!!!   :sunshine:   ldlad:   :luv:


----------



## KatieKat (Aug 27, 2014)

Christa W said:


> I'm so far behind in this thread!! I have been on a mini vacation in central WI relaxing. My best friend's hubby cashed in some frequent flyer miles and got me a first class ticket for an extended weekend trip that included tubing, shopping, riding the ATV and reminiscing over being in my hometown. Here's a taste of it. Leinenkugels beer battered cheese curds with garlic mayo. Flying home at 6 AM. I love it here but time to get back to reality and my kitties. Also I miss my polish!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww I grew up in central Wisconsin too. I miss the cheese curds!


----------



## Dashery (Aug 27, 2014)

Ah! I just saw two shooting stars and forgot to make a wish!

It's about 3:30 am here and I've been pacing around. And I noticed the stars are absolutely gorgeous tonight. I was actually taken aback by how clear the sky is and how much the stars are glittering. They are literally twinkling. So I squeezed my face up against the window to getting a better look (smearing grease all over the glass, I might say), and there goes one shooting star! It was so out of the blue that actually scared me. And then two seconds later there was another one! It fell in the opposite direction of the first; it was so quick they almost crossed paths.

I sat there for almost ten more minutes and no more fell.

Think I can make belated wishes?


----------



## SaraP (Aug 27, 2014)

Leaving for our trip in 3 days and I just got sick! I never get sick!! I'm popping Zicam like it's going outta style... I never take anything, I usually let it run its course, but I got sh!t to do!

Also my favorite Marine is in town and the family is going to house sit for us... This place has to be in perfect shape!


----------



## wadedl (Aug 27, 2014)

sarap said:


> Leaving for our trip in 3 days and I just got sick! I never get sick!! I'm popping Zicam like it's going outta style... I never take anything, I usually let it run its course, but I got sh!t to do!


Umcka will fix it! Just don't take too much and overdo it since you will feel good or you'll wake up worse in the morning. They have a cold and a flu version.


----------



## SaraP (Aug 27, 2014)

Never hear of that... Off to the store, the Zicam isn't working. To be fair I've only been taking it since last night, but I feel awful today!


----------



## wadedl (Aug 27, 2014)

sarap said:


> Never hear of that... Off to the store, the Zicam isn't working. To be fair I've only been taking it since last night, but I feel awful today!


Someone at Sprouts recommended it to me. It takes care of the symptoms and boosts your immune system at the same time. My son has not had an asthma attack since we discovered it since his are caused by being sick. Don't exceed the dosage if its the flu one, its quite unpleasant if you do.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 27, 2014)

My order of sheet masks says out for delivery and I heard the mail man start his car up (he takes a break across the street from my house everyday since its a park) and ran down to get the mail but no package for me! I should have been more vigilant and caught him when he parked.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 27, 2014)

sarap said:


> Never hear of that... Off to the store, the Zicam isn't working. To be fair I've only been taking it since last night, but I feel awful today!


take a zinc pill 2 times a day with vitamin c pills too  that always works for me


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 27, 2014)

Bf and I applied for an apartment yesterday and it sounded like we were the first and only people to apply. They failed to mention they were having computer issues yesterday, and now someone else dropped off an application this morning. I'm freaking out now that we won't get this place even though we applied first. Stress! This place is seriously perfect, I will be so crushed if we don't get it. Wish us luck!


----------



## Dashery (Aug 27, 2014)

Good luck @@Kelly Silva! Snatch that perfect place up!


----------



## LadyK (Aug 27, 2014)

Keeping everything crossed for you Kelly Silva!!!


----------



## Shalott (Aug 27, 2014)

Ugh what a seriously all-around bad day. One of the drawbacks of being a "non-traditional" student is how f**king annoying all the brand new teenyboppers are. I get it, you're 18, you're in college now. Keep acting the way you are, though, and I can guarantee you won't get very far in life. So entitled and rude. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## wadedl (Aug 27, 2014)

A second mail man came about 20 minutes after my last post with my goodies. Yay! Now I have so many different masks to try. I had that Tony Moly Red Wine mask in my shopping cart and it came in my head to toe mask bag. I am so excited to try it. That and the dark eye circle one.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 27, 2014)

Just popping in because I came across this and thought of you guys. THE DREAM.


----------



## Kelli (Aug 27, 2014)

This is from days ago, but @@meaganola - I loved watching The Other F-Word, interesting to see how they have handled fatherhood. Also, just watched a clip of Laura Jane Grace on MTV's House of Style. I hadn't seen any interviews or anything since the transition, so that was interesting.

I just started watching "Haven" on Netflix. I am into the second season and liking it. I have been thinking I need to jump on the Doctor Who bandwagon, but just haven't. Maybe it will be my next start.

Is it crazy that I am already thinking of things to possibly do for Secret Santa? Obviously, I don't know who I will get, but I have been thinking of different things I could possibly make that could be good for anyone/tweaked to fit different tastes and looking for samples of things I like to possibly share  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dashery (Aug 27, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Ugh what a seriously all-around bad day. One of the drawbacks of being a "non-traditional" student is how f**king annoying all the brand new teenyboppers are. I get it, you're 18, you're in college now. Keep acting the way you are, though, and I can guarantee you won't get very far in life. So entitled and rude. &lt;_&lt;


Ugh, I feel ya. (Even though I am a traditional student...though I never feel like it.) That's one of the reasons I transferred. 

There was this one group of kids who used to come into my very difficult Stats class and whine the whole time. They spent all their time partying and never did any homework so they'd bomb the tests. We always had tests on Friday's, so after tests they would start whining about how it'd been such a hard week and they had to drink it off. For an entire semester, none of them figured out the dumb vicious cycle they'd gotten themselves into. And I got so annoyed because believe me, that school wasn't cheap. They're parents were paying far too much for them screw around.

I always feel like an old lady at school.


----------



## Shalott (Aug 27, 2014)

Dashery said:


> Ugh, I feel ya. (Even though I am a traditional student...though I never feel like it.) That's one of the reasons I transferred.
> 
> There was this one group of kids who used to come into my very difficult Stats class and whine the whole time. They spent all their time partying and never did any homework so they'd bomb the tests. We always had tests on Friday's, so after tests they would start whining about how it'd been such a hard week and they had to drink it off. For an entire semester, none of them figured out the dumb vicious cycle they'd gotten themselves into. And I got so annoyed because believe me, that school wasn't cheap. They're parents were paying far too much for them screw around.
> 
> I always feel like an old lady at school.


Right? Right? Yesterday in one of my classes, a guy who'd already admitted to this being his first semester out of high school asked if the class went the ENTIRE class time, EVERY day. Granted, it is a studio art class, so it is scheduled for 2 1/2 hours, but really? I want to GET my money's worth, but then I am actually the one paying. :lol:

Today it was a whole different drama - just guys and girls with no common courtesy while driving, parking, buying coffee, walking, taking the elevator, taking the stairs - pretty much any scenario where you might have to interact politely with another human being. :wacko2:


----------



## chelsealynn (Aug 27, 2014)

Okay, @@LadyK

Some places in Philly I would recommend checking out would be:


Franklin Fountain - This is a ice cream shop.  It's kind of an old styled place and the servers are dressed like soda jerks.  The have great ice cream.
The Reading Terminal -  This is an indoor market place.  It's very busy and full of locals and tourists.  There's a lot to buy here but I would recommend     1. Fourth Street Cookies - These cookies are amazing.  Every time my mom and I go into the city we buy a lot of them.  My moms favorite is white chocolate macadamia nut.  My favorites are chocolate pecan/chocolate walnut.
     2. Dinic's Roast Pork and Beef - The roast pork sandwiches here are famous. I know Philly is known for cheesesteaks but roast pork sandwiches are also really popular here and this place is famous for them.

[*]If your going to have a car and feel like going shopping in a mall I would recommend the King of Prussia Mall. It's just outside of the city.  It is huge and has a lot of nice stores (Lush, MUFE, Sephora, Kiehls, L'Occitane).  This is also the second biggest mall in America.

If you have any questions during you trip feel free to pm me!


----------



## BSquared (Aug 27, 2014)

After a completely hellish 10 days at work, I am now FREE TIL TUESDAY! Praise The Lord. I'm also going to get ridiculously fat(ter) at the state fair this weekend and I could not be more excited about it!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 27, 2014)

Well we didn't get the place. For a dumb reason too, but that's what I get for thinking we could find a place in the Bay Area first try...


----------



## Dashery (Aug 27, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Today it was a whole different drama - just guys and girls with no common courtesy while driving, parking, buying coffee, walking, taking the elevator, taking the stairs - pretty much any scenario where you might have to interact politely with another human being. :wacko2:


Oh, yuck. I hope it gets better. I went to community for a few semesters while deciding where to transfer, and some of those kids were the worst (some nice too. But those were like rare gems in the mud.). But the nice thing about commuter schools is that by the third week, a lot of them are already gone and dropped out, and then things quiet down.

I just find it so disrespectful when students show up to class unprepared or hungover or what have you. If I even miss an assignment I feel like I've insulted the teacher.

I think some of it is the way a lot of colleges have starting making attendance mandatory. There have always been obnoxious kids that screw around, but at least they used to just skip class and not disturb everyone else. 

Oh well .I'm not looking forward to starting classes on Tuesday. Crossing my fingers for good luck! I hope your classmates get better too! (Art sounds fun.  :lol: )


----------



## Dashery (Aug 27, 2014)

@@Kelly Silva Aw, man. I hope the next place you guys find is even better.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Aug 27, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Well we didn't get the place. For a dumb reason too, but that's what I get for thinking we could find a place in the Bay Area first try...


This happened with our first house not a computer glitch but the credit run flagged us in a court  case that wasn't even ours, so we lost the original rental. If it's any consolation the house we got into is much nicer 

Other news, my sewing machine came (Hello Kitty, as if anything else would be appropriate    ) and made my very first shark for hubby. He turned a little _wonky_ but he's all mine, pattern and everything, and hubby likes him so that's what matters



Spoiler


----------



## wadedl (Aug 27, 2014)

Ahh... community college. I remember those days. Passing around the giant slurpee with a bottle of Boones Farm added to it. I did not know it was in there until the time I went to 7 Eleven with them one time. I had so many credits by the time I was done and all my friends thought that I was a genius because I passed all my classes. Well except for math, a teacher gave me an F on the first test and I had gotten all the correct answers, because my writing was messy and I dropped it. The next teacher was just so boring and talked to the board and once again I dropped. Third times a charm, passed with an A. Made going to State so much easier and mainly took studio art classes since all of my math and english and so many other requirements were out of the way. I just mainly needed upper division credits in addition to my classes for my major.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 27, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> This happened with our first house not a computer glitch but the credit run flagged us in a court  case that wasn't even ours, so we lost the original rental. If it's any consolation the house we got into is much nicer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Other news, my sewing machine came (Hello Kitty, as if anything else would be appropriate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  ) and made my very first shark for hubby. He turned a little _wonky_ but he's all mine, pattern and everything, and hubby likes him so that's what matters
> 
> ...


Love the shark and the sewing machine, I want one! I have a Bernette but it needs to get serviced, my tension gets all out of whack


----------



## tweakabell (Aug 27, 2014)

Math is one of those subjects that you need a teacher you click with. My hubby passed his with a certain teacher and me joining his classes. I've only had one teacher in math that I couldn't click with but it's awful when you don't go together.


----------



## jayeme (Aug 27, 2014)

I work at a university, and summer was SO nice, there were some classes going on but not too many. Now the semester has started, and finding parking is terrible, and people keep coming in and wanting me to solve all their problems even when I tell them that their issue has nothing to do with my department, and it's just really annoying. As are people who come in with problems they should have solved weeks or months ago but apparently it didn't occur to them to figure this out until they showed up. So all of you annoyed with your classmates, I get it.


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 27, 2014)

I am ready for the long weekend! Birthday weekend!


----------



## tweakabell (Aug 27, 2014)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY WEEKEND!!


----------



## SaraP (Aug 27, 2014)

So microwaved tequilas, with sour cream and Pico de guy o ... You know I'm sick. My kids are like "awww" and I snapped back "it could be fend for yourself night" ugh hubby get home soon!

*oh my! voice to text is getting my kids drunk with some guy named Pico!


----------



## tweakabell (Aug 27, 2014)

tequilas, huh? Z will be so disappointed in my non alcoholic meatball subs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Feel better missy VACATION WAITS FOR NO MAN!


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 27, 2014)

Today I decided that I really want to join a Fantasy Football league but have no one to play with.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  ON THE HUNT.


----------



## Shalott (Aug 27, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Well we didn't get the place. For a dumb reason too, but that's what I get for thinking we could find a place in the Bay Area first try...


So sorry to hear this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Being in a competitive housing market must be so stressful. I hope you find somewhere else you like just as much!


----------



## BSquared (Aug 27, 2014)

Yo @@SaraP can I come over for dinner? I would enjoy some microwaved tequila


----------



## meaganola (Aug 27, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Today I decided that I really want to join a Fantasy Football league but have no one to play with.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  ON THE HUNT.


Man, you would have a *lot* to talk about with my coworkers.  They are *obsessed*.  I point and laugh.  To be fair, I point and laugh at them about a lot of things.

Community college story!  My first full quarter in college (I took a summer advanced algebra class between my senior year of high school and officially starting as a full-time student), I took a calculus class that was a *nightmare*.  The instructor would spend the entire class period explaining a proof, and then he would stand back at the end of the class period, look at the board, and tell us that he had done it all wrong, so we would go over it the next day.  When finals day rolled around, I felt like complete crap, so I actually went to him at the beginning of class and asked him if he would just cut to the chase and flunk me so I wouldn’t have to take the test because I knew I was going to flunk it, and then I would just take it again the following quarter.  Just giving me an  F and not forcing me to take the test would save time and frustration for both of us.  Then I went to the doctor immediately after I talked to him and found out what was wrong:  A nasty case of bronchitis of the stay-home-for-three-days-and-don't-even-go-outside-to-get-the-mail variety (thank goodness for living at home and not having to worry about paying bills).  No wonder I felt horrible.  But he didn’t flunk me.  He gave me an incomplete!  Which I didn’t even know they could do. 

Anyway.  It sounds like my community college was very different from others.  Our starting freshman age was 26, so most people there were actively interested in what was going on because they had *goals* to meet and *certifications* to earn (I think we had one of the biggest nursing or dental hygienist programs in the state.  It was some sort of medical assistant-type profession.  I just can't remember what it was), not just there to check off life experience boxes.  I remember being the youngest person in pretty much every single class. 

It was *very* different from my state university experience where people *were* there for pretty much anything but learning.  I had one dorm roommate from South Korea who was supposed to be there learning English for fashion school, but she never bothered going to classes and refused to study.  Her cousin (a really great guy) happened to live on our dorm floor (if she had to pick a package up from the front desk, she made him go with her to translate), and I remember staying up talking to him about her until, like, three in the morning because he was getting really frustrated in his attempts to get her to understand that NO, YOU ARE HERE TO LEARN ENGLISH, AND IF YOU JUST GO ON SHOPPING SPREES AT ANN TAYLOR EVERY WEEK, YOUR FATHER IS GOING TO CALL YOUR ASS BACK HOME.  She almost made it six weeks before she was yanked from school.  And then I had a single double for the rest of the year!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 27, 2014)

Shalott said:


> So sorry to hear this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Being in a competitive housing market must be so stressful. I hope you find somewhere else you like just as much!


It's looking like there might be a better place on the horizon already, so thank you everyone for your well wishes!


----------



## Shalott (Aug 27, 2014)

Luckily, in the *majority* of my classes, the students have been normal, and most of them interested and engaged in the class. The only three offenders have been ENG 101 (English Comp, required for all freshmen.), CRJ 101 (Intro to Criminal Justice, offered as a social science gen ed req, or required for CJ majors/minors. Oh my gosh, so idiots in there.)

And then one of my current classes, ART 101 (Intro to Drawing, required for all art majors/minors and also offered as a humanities gen ed req.) is full with idiots who probably thought it would be an easy A. Ha ha, tricked you all because this class sucks! That's why I am in my junior year and have yet to complete it. :bandit:

I've been fortunate enough to take quite a few online classes and summer classes, where I can avoid the people who aren't so interested in actually paying attention and doing the classwork.


----------



## Dashery (Aug 27, 2014)

@@meaganola Aw, that sucks. I loved Calculus. I think it's one of those classes that, when you really get to understand the subject, will completely change the way you understand the world. It's mind-blowing. (Or maybe that was just me... :blush: )

But my Stats class was like that. My professor was new and clearly didn't have a clue what he was doing. He had a doctorate in math, but it was obvious Stats was not his specialty. He frequently spent an entire class teaching a theory or formula wrong. The girl I sat with and I would tried to correct him because we'd taken to teaching ourselves the lesson before class. But he wouldn't listen to us. Cut to every single opening of the next class, he would back peddle and spend fifteen minutes explaining all the mistakes he'd made the previous class. Eventually, we gave up correcting him.

I guess everyone has one of those sucky teachers at some point.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Hopefully, I've run through my allotted amount by now.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 28, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Today I decided that I really want to join a Fantasy Football league but have no one to play with.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  ON THE HUNT.


We should set up a MUT league! 

ETA: I'd definitely play.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatieKat (Aug 28, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> We should set up a MUT league!
> 
> ETA: I'd definitely play.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I was just going to suggest this. You could count me in.


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 28, 2014)

KatieKat said:


> I was just going to suggest this. You could count me in.


I was actually going to suggest this as well. I would play too.


----------



## latinafeminista (Aug 28, 2014)

I would totally be down for fantasy football, MUT edition as well. I"m already in two other leagues so I'm kind of obsessed!


----------



## LadyK (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks @@chelsealynn, I will put those on my list!

Sorry you didn't get the place @@Kelly Silva,  hopefully the new one turns out even better!

I also get really annoyed with fellow classmates.  It got worse once I started TAing and was still taking classes.  My pet peeve is this idea of "fair".  A girl in one of my classes showed up on test day and loudly complained that she didn't know there was a test that day.  When the teacher replied that it was on the schedule he'd handed out the first day, she said it "wasn't fair" that he didn't give a reminder and wanted him to push back the test. :blink:

 I also have students complain that their score on something "isn't fair", even when it is number based and a wrong answer is a wrong answer.  They think they should get more credit for "trying hard".  I try to explain that once you get to college, trying hard might make the prof root for you, but they have to give grades based on how good your work is.  We can't pass students who haven't shown any understanding of a subject just because they worked hard.  

On a happier note, today is the last day of Summer quarter for me.  No more classes until end of September!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 28, 2014)

LadyK said:


> Thanks @@chelsealynn, I will put those on my list!
> 
> Sorry you didn't get the place @@Kelly Silva,  hopefully the new one turns out even better!
> 
> ...


I purposely chose a major that needed no math or science (beyond pre-req's).  The one college math class I had to take, I chose as a J-term class to get it over as fast as possible and barely squeaked by with a C-.  I would write notes all over the margins on tests with explanations of my answer to try to get some partial credit lol. I'm sure the professor hated me.  It all worked out because I do not need to know any math skills for my job.  We hire experts or I just use Excel.  Math is just awful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 28, 2014)

@@Dashery me too love me some math. i had a deep, almost disgusting love for calc 2 &amp; 3 in college and kept taking more and more math. i couldn't stop.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 28, 2014)

I had a Fed Tax prof that was so bad (every single student in the class complained) that the uni told us we could retake the class for free under a different prof. He was no longer able to teach the class, lol. I ended up with a B anyway, so I said thanks, but no thanks...


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 28, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> We should set up a MUT league!
> 
> ETA: I'd definitely play.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


YES.


----------



## LadyK (Aug 28, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I purposely chose a major that needed no math or science (beyond pre-req's).  The one college math class I had to take, I chose as a J-term class to get it over as fast as possible and barely squeaked by with a C-.  I would write notes all over the margins on tests with explanations of my answer to try to get some partial credit lol. I'm sure the professor hated me.  It all worked out because I do not need to know any math skills for my job.  We hire experts or I just use Excel.  Math is just awful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


We do give a lot of partial credit for work that would have led toward a correct answer.  The final answer is usually worth only a small number of points.  I'm more talking about students who get a 3 out of 5 on a question and want those last two points even though the answer is wrong.  Or wanting partial credit on a multiple choice question.

 Math is not my thing either and I have to scrape every point I get out my math classes.  I feel your pain on the math.  I put off those classes as long as possible.  The only math class I really enjoyed was Calc 2.  Something about integrals is just fun.


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 28, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> @@Dashery me too love me some math. i had a deep, almost disgusting love for calc 2 &amp; 3 in college and kept taking more and more math. i couldn't stop.


I loved calc 2, but I though calc 3 was boring even though I did really well at it. My all time favorite college math class was ordinary differential equations. I aced that class and had so much fun doing it. Thinking about it makes me want to go home, find my old text book, and do some math problems. That's not weird, right?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 28, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> I loved calc 2, but I though calc 3 was boring even though I did really well at it. My all time favorite college math class was ordinary differential equations. I aced that class and had so much fun doing it. Thinking about it makes me want to go home, find my old text book, and do some math problems. That's not weird, right?


totally not weird. diff eq for me was a room of engineers (like 50) and i was the lone economist. whatever. it was awesome.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 28, 2014)

The thing is I am pretty good at math but somehow got these terrible math teachers. I did not realize that until that test that the teacher flunked me on that I had all the answers correct. In retrospect I flunked math in high school on a bunch of  technicalities. I took Calculus as a summer class, never cracked a book and got a B. I took the class at community college and then when it came to talk to my counselor at SDSU about graduation he was so upset because I never took the required test in order to get into the class. He was so confused. The test was a breeze but I know my brother took it several times and did special tutoring classes for it. I think he eventually passed the math class at the community college and somehow barely finally passed the test. 

Now years, dates... that is something I can't remember to save my life. My Subsaharan African Art professor I'm sure was completely confused that I got every single point on the test unless I had to write the year. She wrote a note saying if maybe I studied a little more I could get 100% but it was always a B because every single date was wrong.

Somehow I loved the professor everyone hated. He was full of himself but very articulate and kept my attention through his whole class. Nothing infuriated him more than bad grammar and spelling. He wrote a huge letter to us about how he was going to mark down for this and poked fun at the terrible mistakes these people were making. I wish I would have kept his ranty letter. This was an upper division class and he expected us to be able to communicate properly. This was my humanities class about the Renaissance. Only the but kissing grad student got an A, I think I barely got a B but I enjoyed every minute. The whole year thing affected this grade too.


----------



## DonnaD (Aug 28, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> I'm a happy gal. My Stardust Polish order arrived (one of my favorite indies ever, she's super friendly and makes awesome polish) and that delicious looking shawl from @@DonnaD that I couldn't live without.
> 
> Look at this....
> 
> ...


I love that colorway.  It's so pretty.  I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Dashery (Aug 28, 2014)

I moved into my new school today. It's been so awkward. I'm a transfer, coming in as a junior, but I've been stuck with mostly freshmen. And I keep getting herded to these "Welcome Freshmen" events.

I did this stuff already. 

I'm finally hiding in my dorm room now.  :couch:


----------



## lovepink (Aug 28, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I purposely chose a major that needed no math or science (beyond pre-req's).  The one college math class I had to take, I chose as a J-term class to get it over as fast as possible and barely squeaked by with a C-.  I would write notes all over the margins on tests with explanations of my answer to try to get some partial credit lol. I'm sure the professor hated me.  It all worked out because I do not need to know any math skills for my job.  We hire experts or I just use Excel.  Math is just awful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This is so me!  I actually took my math classes at junior college before college so I would have math out of the way.  The only math class I had to take was stats but that was for my major!

And J term rocks!  I do not think I have ever "met" anyone else who went to a school with a J term!  I loved that you had a class for literally like 13 days since you had just come back from Christmas break, then we got 3 days off afterJ term before spring term started!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 28, 2014)

Dashery said:


> I moved into my new school today. It's been so awkward. I'm a transfer, coming in as a junior, but I've been stuck with mostly freshmen. And I keep getting herded to these "Welcome Freshmen" events.
> 
> I did this stuff already.
> 
> I'm finally hiding in my dorm room now.  :couch:


Man, jealous!  I transferred into my university as a junior and lived in the dorms -- but I did *not* get to go to any of those things.  It's been more than twenty years, but I still remember going on a campus orientation tour and being FORGOTTEN AND LEFT BEHIND at the student union building in the middle of it.

(And then I was twenty when I moved into the dorm, which means I turned twenty-one while I was living there, and all of the underage people on my floor who never said a word to me suddenly wanted me to buy them booze.  Sorry, guys.  No.  Yes, I know I went off-campus to a friend's place pretty much every weekend to watch movies and drink while I was still underage, but that's because YOU GUYS IGNORED ME.  She was the only social life I could dredge up.)


----------



## slinka (Aug 28, 2014)

Oh shit @@meaganola thanks for the heads up a bit ago- I totally have a 26 oz jar of MaraNatha almond butter in my pantry that I was due to open any day now! Good thing we're going to Costco Saturday (where we bought it)- it's going right back to the store (because honestly, it's easier to do that than mail in stuff to the company for a refund). That's...that's not like super wrong to do, is it?


----------



## wadedl (Aug 28, 2014)

slinka said:


> Oh shit @@meaganola thanks for the heads up a bit ago- I totally have a 26 oz jar of MaraNatha almond butter in my pantry that I was due to open any day now! Good thing we're going to Costco Saturday (where we bought it)- it's going right back to the store (because honestly, it's easier to do that than mail in stuff to the company for a refund). That's...that's not like super wrong to do, is it?


Costco usually has a notice posted or sends letters out to bring the items back. That is a great advantage to shopping at Costco, they take anything back.

While we are on the subject of Costco they carry Glamglow now.


----------



## Dashery (Aug 28, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Man, jealous!  I transferred into my university as a junior and lived in the dorms -- but I did *not* get to go to any of those things.  It's been more than twenty years, but I still remember going on a campus orientation tour and being FORGOTTEN AND LEFT BEHIND at the student union building in the middle of it.
> 
> (And then I was twenty when I moved into the dorm, which means I turned twenty-one while I was living there, and all of the underage people on my floor who never said a word to me suddenly wanted me to buy them booze.  Sorry, guys.  No.  Yes, I know I went off-campus to a friend's place pretty much every weekend to watch movies and drink while I was still underage, but that's because YOU GUYS IGNORED ME.  She was the only social life I could dredge up.)


Yuck, that's the worst. Hopefully I won't deal with people asking to buy me alcohol for them because I live on the chem-free floor. Maybe. Hopefully. *crosses fingers*

At least the transfers aren't too forgotten here. We get our own little meet and great tomorrow.


----------



## slinka (Aug 28, 2014)

@@wadedl Yeah, apparently they sent him an email (but not me, lol) and he didn't think it was important to:
A) Tell me about it
And/or
B ) Look at the jars of nut butter we had to see if we had a recalled one. He just assumed it was fine.

No, I don't know what's wrong with his brain either, lol.

I've set it aside and labeled it- luckily it was a backup and has yet to be opened, so yay for that!


----------



## Shalott (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm going to have to politely disagree on the idea that profs don't pass students for trying hard. _Most_ don't, and your grade should be reflected by your performance on the markers your professor establishes from day one, but I have had plenty of profs who, for better or worse, have "padded" students grades, or graded more leniently, who made every effort but perhaps just didn't understand the material as well. I have also had profs who, for better or worse, have made every effort to deduct points from students who are rude, disrespectful or not participating in class. Granted, those students don't usually do so well anyways, but I know profs who actively go after them.

Because my major is in the Fine Arts college, and my minor is in the Liberal Arts college, I don't take as many classes where we take tests on scantron, and many of my classes don't score based on any tests at all, so that definitely plays a factor. But yeah, lots of my professors have been just as biased as the next person.


----------



## LadyK (Aug 29, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I'm going to have to politely disagree on the idea that profs don't pass students for trying hard. _Most_ don't, and your grade should be reflected by your performance on the markers your professor establishes from day one, but I have had plenty of profs who, for better or worse, have "padded" students grades, or graded more leniently, who made every effort but perhaps just didn't understand the material as well. I have also had profs who, for better or worse, have made every effort to deduct points from students who are rude, disrespectful or not participating in class. Granted, those students don't usually do so well anyways, but I know profs who actively go after them.
> 
> Because my major is in the Fine Arts college, and my minor is in the Liberal Arts college, I don't take as many classes where we take tests on scantron, and many of my classes don't score based on any tests at all, so that definitely plays a factor. But yeah, lots of my professors have been just as biased as the next person.


This definitely does happen.  I've been lucky to be in a department where the goal is to eliminate padding and any kind of grading bias.  We spend a lot of time making grading rubrics to ensure that every student is graded the same way.  This makes sense for us since one lecture class might have three different lab instructors and we need to be on the same page with grading.  It varies from department to department and from professor to professor.  I always figure that I am the low person on the totem pole as a TA and need to be able to back up all my grading.  Students are quick to complain to the department if they think anything is unfair.  I have to be able to prove that they weren't singled out in any way.


----------



## LadyK (Aug 29, 2014)

I should say that it makes a big difference being in the chemistry department.  There isn't really any subjectivity in the grading.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 29, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I'm going to have to politely disagree on the idea that profs don't pass students for trying hard. _Most_ don't, and your grade should be reflected by your performance on the markers your professor establishes from day one, but I have had plenty of profs who, for better or worse, have "padded" students grades, or graded more leniently, who made every effort but perhaps just didn't understand the material as well. I have also had profs who, for better or worse, have made every effort to deduct points from students who are rude, disrespectful or not participating in class. Granted, those students don't usually do so well anyways, but I know profs who actively go after them.
> 
> Because my major is in the Fine Arts college, and my minor is in the Liberal Arts college, I don't take as many classes where we take tests on scantron, and many of my classes don't score based on any tests at all, so that definitely plays a factor. But yeah, lots of my professors have been just as biased as the next person.


Some of those art teachers can be so biased! I had an upper division painting class and everyone was always oohing and ahhing about my work and by that point I was pretty good at expressing my thoughts about my pieces in decently articulate manner. Her A student was always asking me for pointers and was no more articulate than me at expressing herself about her work. I was so proud of my painting, it was a nude form in pinks, blues and yellows and she was covered in these red artery like vines. Well she comes to ask me some questions and says, she looks decapitated why don't you add a tiny bit of a chin here and I told her no and she gave me an F!


----------



## Shalott (Aug 29, 2014)

@@wadedl OMG sounds like an art teacher I had. At the beginning of the semester she says "I know everyone here is just learning to paint, so you will be graded on effort and not ability".

FIRST assignment, I put in HOURS. All the studio time, plus at least eight hours on my own time at home. Critique day comes, and she asks everyone to hang their paintings, then wants us all to rank them 1- whatever, how many students there were.

The 1 got an A.

2-5 got B's.

5-7 got C's.

7-10 got D's

Everyone else failed.

I got a C - I don't know what my exact ranking was. I dropped that class ASAP, and reported the instructor. It didn't matter in the long run, though, because she'd already told us it was her last semester teaching there. Now I am _super_ careful and always research the instructors before committing to the class. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 29, 2014)

lovepink said:


> This is so me!  I actually took my math classes at junior college before college so I would have math out of the way.  The only math class I had to take was stats but that was for my major!
> 
> And J term rocks!  I do not think I have ever "met" anyone else who went to a school with a J term!  I loved that you had a class for literally like 13 days since you had just come back from Christmas break, then we got 3 days off afterJ term before spring term started!


Oh sad, our cheers mug smileys are gone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Cheers!  I never hear about other schools with J terms either.  It's super great to get a class over with or spread out your credits, only bad thing was that I went to a private college so I'm pretty sure J term was like a couple thousand dollars or something super crazy.  It wasn't even a real math class either, it was like 'logic for liberal arts' that counted as the only math/logic credit I needed to graduate.  My brain has always refused to learn anything it did not need to use later LOL.  Although, that's not to say I don't have tons of useless trivia in my head haha.


----------



## BSquared (Aug 29, 2014)

I am 6 credits away from finishing my degree. My senior thesis....and math. I know I need to suck it up and just finish it, but I've been putting it off for so long and I NEVER use math for my job.... Meh.

In other news someone stole my credit card number. I can't figure out where they got it, the only place I've used it in the last month is Starbucks and the gas station. Luckily the bank caught it right away (the charge came from Brazil) and cancelled my card, and it was only a $22 charge. But still. What a pain.


----------



## LadyK (Aug 29, 2014)

bsquared said:


> I am 6 credits away from finishing my degree. My senior thesis....and math. I know I need to suck it up and just finish it, but I've been putting it off for so long and I NEVER use math for my job.... Meh.
> 
> In other news someone stole my credit card number. I can't figure out where they got it, the only place I've used it in the last month is Starbucks and the gas station. Luckily the bank caught it right away (the charge came from Brazil) and cancelled my card, and it was only a $22 charge. But still. What a pain.


I'm glad your bank caught it right away!  Those kinds of things are so stressful.  I hope this weekend is great for you!


----------



## wadedl (Aug 29, 2014)

I don't know if SDSU has an official J-term but I think I took my computer illustration class during one of those sessions. It was for veterans in a special secret computer lab. Two monitors at every station, Wacom tablet, stylus at every station and a color printer that we would print small assignments for free on. It was a studio art class to we were there all day long. Eight hour days plus I would have to get assignments printed at a copy shop and we would all carpool over there. The teacher was visiting from Turkey and basically just invited his favorite students from his class since space was so limited. Usually illustration was doing it by hand but we got a rare opportunity to mainly do it on the computers.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 29, 2014)

Ahh, I just got an email that I won one of the Birchbox + Benefit beauty bashes...pretty excited to finally get to try the push up liner! I wish I could invite some of you guys to have it with me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The last two days were so exhausting - working in a classroom with kindergarten and first grade students with learning disabilities AND behavioral issues. I'm destressing by watching Hocus Pocus and drinking pumpkin coffee!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 29, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Ahh, I just got an email that I won one of the Birchbox + Benefit beauty bashes...pretty excited to finally get to try the push up liner! I wish I could invite some of you guys to have it with me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> The last two days were so exhausting - working in a classroom with kindergarten and first grade students with learning disabilities AND behavioral issues. I'm destressing by watching Hocus Pocus and drinking pumpkin coffee!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I DO believe you'd be the hostess with the mostest! So jealous and happy at the same time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 29, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> I DO believe you'd be the hostess with the mostest! So jealous and happy at the same time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


If your teleporter is working, you can be the guest of honor.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 29, 2014)

You guyzzzz. I got my first pay check and my signing bonus! I paid off ALL my credit card debt, 2/3 of the debt I built on another loan card for furniture and home start up goods, tucked money away in savings (next up: buy a car) AND paid rent. I feel like a grown up!

I also went to Nordstrom and dropped coin on some jeans and I magically fit into a size 14 when the pants I wore today were 18s. Yay vanity sizing? (Does it count as vanity sizing if I'm wearing the same brand of pants?)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 29, 2014)

I am getting so impatient for the 3 wick candles at Bath and Body Works to be on sale...I NEED ALL THE FALL SCENTS IN MY LIFE. ALL OF THEM.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 29, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> You guyzzzz. I got my first pay check and my signing bonus! I paid off ALL my credit card debt, 2/3 of the debt I built on another loan card for furniture and home start up goods, tucked money away in savings (next up: buy a car) AND paid rent. I feel like a grown up!
> 
> I also went to Nordstrom and dropped coin on some jeans and I magically fit into a size 14 when the pants I wore today were 18s. Yay vanity sizing? (Does it count as vanity sizing if I'm wearing the same brand of pants?)


Congrats on the grown up stuff!

Women's clothing sizes are so infuriating. I have clothes that fit in such a huge range of sizes. Why can't they just be standard, like men's??


----------



## Shalott (Aug 29, 2014)

bsquared said:


> I am 6 credits away from finishing my degree. My senior thesis....and math. I know I need to suck it up and just finish it, but I've been putting it off for so long and I NEVER use math for my job.... Meh.
> 
> In other news someone stole my credit card number. I can't figure out where they got it, the only place I've used it in the last month is Starbucks and the gas station. Luckily the bank caught it right away (the charge came from Brazil) and cancelled my card, and it was only a $22 charge. But still. What a pain.


Did you swipe at the pump? If so it was the gas station for sure. Never swipe your card at the pump!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dashery (Aug 29, 2014)

Yeah, I've heard the machines at gas stations can be opened up and rigged to get your info.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 29, 2014)

Dashery said:


> Yeah, I've heard the machines at gas stations can be opened up and rigged to get your info.


I warn my boyfriend about that ALL THE TIME and he makes fun of me for it!


----------



## lovepink (Aug 29, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Oh sad, our cheers mug smileys are gone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Cheers!  I never hear about other schools with J terms either.  It's super great to get a class over with or spread out your credits, only bad thing was that I went to a private college so I'm pretty sure J term was like a couple thousand dollars or something super crazy.  It wasn't even a real math class either, it was like 'logic for liberal arts' that counted as the only math/logic credit I needed to graduate.  My brain has always refused to learn anything it did not need to use later LOL.  Although, that's not to say I don't have tons of useless trivia in my head haha.


I loved our J term classes and the themes.  One year I took a CSI class-they staged fake crime scenes and you had to collect evidence, take it back to the lab and analyze it.  One J term they had a "statistics" class where you got to play card games like 21 and other casino games to determine the likelihood you would or would not win!

If you don't mind sharing where did you go?  I went to a small private liberal arts school in Iowa.


----------



## BSquared (Aug 29, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Did you swipe at the pump? If so it was the gas station for sure. Never swipe your card at the pump!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


For real!?! Yes! I bet that was it then. I'm glad they only got $22, there was a charge for .01 then the $22 one so I think they were testing it out to see if it was valid. Makes me mad!! Don't steal my money! Not that it's really MONEY but still!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 29, 2014)

I always always use my card as a credit card at the pump. You can do that or use an actual credit card. As long as you're not entering your PIN it's a little safer that way.


----------



## BSquared (Aug 29, 2014)

Yeah I don't use my pin either and it was an actual credit card not my debit card so I didnt really lose any money but it's the principle of it. They just bumped my limit up too so I was all ready to break the no buy and now I'm card less  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Aug 29, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Yeah I don't use my pin either and it was an actual credit card not my debit card so I didnt really lose any money but it's the principle of it. They just bumped my limit up too so I was all ready to break the no buy and now I'm card less  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The universe is either trying to save you money or prevent you from pretties!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 29, 2014)

I feel your pain on being cardless! I lost my debit card last weekend and have been without access to my money all week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And, a couple of months ago, someone tried to use my card just like yours, and I was cardless then, too! SO FRUSTRATING. Dear A-holes, stop trying to steal people's money. And go rot in a hole. Seeeeriously.

The good news regarding my new card is, they said it'd take 7 to 10 business days, and I ended up getting the new one today. Thank goodness! Was worried none of my subs would be able to charge me for September!


----------



## Shalott (Aug 29, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I always always use my card as a credit card at the pump. You can do that or use an actual credit card. As long as you're not entering your PIN it's a little safer that way.


Using as credit doesn't matter - It's called skimming and it seriously happens a ton. ABC News story here.

Edit: OMG, I sound like such a Debbie Downer. But seriously, I cannot stress it enough, please always pay at the register for gas, unless you are using cash at some where that has an outdoor payment area, like ARCO.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 31, 2014)

Finally joining in on this thread after lurking for a bit.  I am so ready for fall, this summer has not been kind. My father in law had a heart attack about 3 weeks ago, luckily he is out of the hospital. This summer has just been one thing after the other. Looking foward to fall and better things.


----------



## chelsealady (Aug 31, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Finally joining in on this thread after lurking for a bit. I am so ready for fall, this summer has not been kind. My father in law had a heart attack about 3 weeks ago, luckily he is out of the hospital. This summer has just been one thing after the other. Looking foward to fall and better things.


Hope everything gets better for you.


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 31, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Finally joining in on this thread after lurking for a bit.  I am so ready for fall, this summer has not been kind. My father in law had a heart attack about 3 weeks ago, luckily he is out of the hospital. This summer has just been one thing after the other. Looking foward to fall and better things.


I hope the fall is full of wonderful things for you!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 31, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> Hope everything gets better for you.





curlytails said:


> I hope the fall is full of wonderful things for you!


Thank you ladies!


----------



## LadyK (Aug 31, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Finally joining in on this thread after lurking for a bit.  I am so ready for fall, this summer has not been kind. My father in law had a heart attack about 3 weeks ago, luckily he is out of the hospital. This summer has just been one thing after the other. Looking foward to fall and better things.


I hope Fall is a lot better for you.  Best wishes to your FIL.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 31, 2014)

lovepink said:


> I loved our J term classes and the themes. One year I took a CSI class-they staged fake crime scenes and you had to collect evidence, take it back to the lab and analyze it. One J term they had a "statistics" class where you got to play card games like 21 and other casino games to determine the likelihood you would or would not win!
> 
> If you don't mind sharing where did you go? I went to a small private liberal arts school in Iowa.


Oh man that sounds sooooo fun!! Now that's worth learning math and science for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had no idea there were even cool classes like that! My memories of college are basically lectures, notes and succcch long papers. I went to Hamline University in St. Paul aka school for hippies lol. No offense to any hippies, I'm just the farthest thing from a hippie so I didn't really fit in.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 31, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Finally joining in on this thread after lurking for a bit.  I am so ready for fall, this summer has not been kind. My father in law had a heart attack about 3 weeks ago, luckily he is out of the hospital. This summer has just been one thing after the other. Looking foward to fall and better things.


Hope you have a great fall  !


----------



## JC327 (Aug 31, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I hope Fall is a lot better for you.  Best wishes to your FIL.


Thank you!  He is still facing many complications but I am hopeful he will make a full recovery.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 31, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> Hope you have a great fall  !


Thanks!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 31, 2014)

Awww, _How to Train Your Dragon 2_.  The first fight scene to ever make me TEAR UP.  In related news, I really, *really* hope that Part 3 introduces a female companion for Toothless so they can make more baby Nightfuries -- and, more importantly, so Toothless isn't the only one of his kind any more.  Because he needs that.

(Also:  I knew that a lot of Toothless was modeled on cats, and I kind of saw it in the first one, but I *really* saw it in the second one.  It made me want to go home immediately and hug Edgar because he's a total goofball just like Toothless, and they even move in very similar ways, especially when they hunker down close to the ground and ZOOM.)


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 31, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Awww, _How to Train Your Dragon 2_.  The first fight scene to ever make me TEAR UP.  In related news, I really, *really* hope that Part 3 introduces a female companion for Toothless so they can make more baby Nightfuries -- and, more importantly, so Toothless isn't the only one of his kind any more.  Because he needs that.
> 
> (Also:  I knew that a lot of Toothless was modeled on cats, and I kind of saw it in the first one, but I *really* saw it in the second one.  It made me want to go home immediately and hug Edgar because he's a total goofball just like Toothless, and they even move in very similar ways, especially when they hunker down close to the ground and ZOOM.)


We love that series and are so happy that they are continuing it. My daughter wants the books and it will probably be one of her Christmas gifts.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 31, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> We love that series and are so happy that they are continuing it. My daughter wants the books and it will probably be one of her Christmas gifts.


My kids own about half of the series, the other half they were the first kid to grab them at the school library when they were checked in. I know a few they were the first ones checking them out. 

I forgot to say they love them. They are always talking about them. They read them in a day, two tops since they have to share and if it gets puts down the other will take it.


----------



## Christa W (Sep 1, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Awww, _How to Train Your Dragon 2_.  The first fight scene to ever make me TEAR UP.  In related news, I really, *really* hope that Part 3 introduces a female companion for Toothless so they can make more baby Nightfuries -- and, more importantly, so Toothless isn't the only one of his kind any more.  Because he needs that.
> 
> (Also:  I knew that a lot of Toothless was modeled on cats, and I kind of saw it in the first one, but I *really* saw it in the second one.  It made me want to go home immediately and hug Edgar because he's a total goofball just like Toothless, and they even move in very similar ways, especially when they hunker down close to the ground and ZOOM.)


We almost named my black cat Toothless instead of Oscar.  He reminds me very much of him.


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 1, 2014)

Anyone else play fantasy football?


----------



## LadyK (Sep 1, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Anyone else play fantasy football?


My husband and I have a fantasy Premier League football group.  (Soccer)  He picks his players based on stats and I pick mine based on hotness. :wub:    Strangely enough we end up with similar point totals at the end of the season.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 1, 2014)

I GOT THE JOB!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Dancing around my house! So happy!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 1, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I GOT THE JOB!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Dancing around my house! So happy!


Yay congrats girl! First things first, get some comfy lounging clothes for your new work-from-home job!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 1, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I GOT THE JOB!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Dancing around my house! So happy!


Congrats!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 1, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I GOT THE JOB!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Dancing around my house! So happy!


Congrats! What will you be doing?


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 1, 2014)

@ Congrats!


----------



## LadyK (Sep 1, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I GOT THE JOB!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Dancing around my house! So happy!


Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## LadyK (Sep 1, 2014)

Just found out today that my Brother-in-law is getting married in a month!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I want to simultaneously hug and hit him.  I am excited for him and his fiancee but freaking out about how soon that is.  It also turns out that their wedding day is now the same day as a baby shower some friends are throwing.  How do I tell my friends I can't show up to my own baby shower?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 2, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Yay congrats girl! First things first, get some comfy lounging clothes for your new work-from-home job!





JC327 said:


> Congrats!





yousoldtheworld said:


> Congrats! What will you be doing?





curlytails said:


> @ Congrats!





LadyK said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!


Thanks everyone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Felt pretty darn good to hand in my two week notice tonight. On to better things!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealady (Sep 2, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Thanks everyone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Felt pretty darn good to hand in my two week notice tonight. On to better things!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Congratulations. And good luck!


----------



## Dashery (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh my applesauce, I suck at college. How do you friend?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Sep 2, 2014)

Dashery said:


> Oh my applesauce, I suck at college. How do you friend?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I feel you. I have ONE friend from college, in my junior year. I suck. I'm even an officer in a student organization! :lol: I have no excuse.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 2, 2014)

Dashery said:


> Oh my applesauce, I suck at college. How do you friend?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Lol I was lucky and went to a college where I already had friends. Meet the bf there, and then proceeded to go down the drama road with the friends and am now no longer friends with them. I don't really talk to the rest anymore. But bf and I came out of it alive! I'm actually better friends with some of my high school friends, some who I've known since 1st grade   :lol:


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 2, 2014)

Dashery said:


> Oh my applesauce, I suck at college. How do you friend?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


For some reason, I can't imagine you sucking at anything!


----------



## Dashery (Sep 2, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Lol I was lucky and went to a college where I already had friends. Meet the bf there, and then proceeded to go down the drama road with the friends and am now no longer friends with them. I don't really talk to the rest anymore. But bf and I came out of it alive! I'm actually better friends with some of my high school friends, some who I've known since 1st grade   :lol:


I wish my friends went to school with me. I talk to them ever day. I'm glad you and boyfriend made it out alive!



Shalott said:


> I feel you. I have ONE friend from college, in my junior year. I suck. I'm even an officer in a student organization! :lol: I have no excuse.


Too bad we can't all go to school together. I'm too scared to join clubs. But I hear there's a circus club....hmm...



marigoldsue said:


> For some reason, I can't imagine you sucking at anything!


:hugs3:  Thank you, Marigoldsue! I hope I can figure this out. I feel like I love talking to people, but then I never see anyone after that.


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 2, 2014)

Dashery said:


> Oh my applesauce, I suck at college. How do you friend?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I had this problem when I first started college. I had no idea how to make friends and just... it was bad. One night I was sitting in my dorm room (it was a weekend night), eating a pint of Ben and Jerry's Chunky Monkey and talking to my internet friends and then I realized I had no friends and was sad. I went out and found people and started being friends. I literally just started going to anything on campus that seemed kind of interesting until I found people. Now I live with one of my best friends from undergrad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The friends that you make in undergrad, while they're still really good friends of mine, aren't my best friends now. Proximity means a whole whole lot, and I live halfway across the country now. It changes a lot of things. Some of my best friends from undergrad will always be my best friends, but certainly not all of them! Don't let it get ya down  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We're always here for you!


----------



## Dashery (Sep 2, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> I had this problem when I first started college. I had no idea how to make friends and just... it was bad. One night I was sitting in my dorm room (it was a weekend night), eating a pint of Ben and Jerry's Chunky Monkey and talking to my internet friends and then I realized I had no friends and was sad. I went out and found people and started being friends. I literally just started going to anything on campus that seemed kind of interesting until I found people. Now I live with one of my best friends from undergrad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> The friends that you make in undergrad, while they're still really good friends of mine, aren't my best friends now. Proximity means a whole whole lot, and I live halfway across the country now. It changes a lot of things. Some of my best friends from undergrad will always be my best friends, but certainly not all of them! Don't let it get ya down  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We're always here for you!


*hugs* You're all the best! Hopefully, I can convince myself to go to clubs. I get along with my neighbor, but she never seems to be around. 

We'll see! *crosses fingers*


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 3, 2014)

So many projects today, I made Silly Sand and "Wake Up Mommy" sugar scrub for a friend's birthday and I started my Halloween wreath I cut my knuckle good while cutting the wire so Halloween is on hiatus at the moment, lmao





Edit for random semicolon lol


----------



## Shalott (Sep 3, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> So many projects today, I made Silly Sand and "Wake Up Mommy" sugar scrub for a friend;s birthday and I started my Halloween wreath I cut my knuckle good while cutting the wire so Halloween is on hiatus at the moment, lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't like that you cut yourself, but I love the wreath! My mom used to make wreathes like that for the holidays - I should see if she could show me how to do it! :wub:


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 3, 2014)

All of that is dollar store stuff

2 rolls of wire edged ribbon

1 wire wreath mold

2 rolls of floral wire

my favorite is my Christmas one from all dollar store stuff



Spoiler






it was a pain wrapping all the flowers but it was worth the effort


----------



## JC327 (Sep 3, 2014)

LadyK said:


> Just found out today that my Brother-in-law is getting married in a month!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I want to simultaneously hug and hit him.  I am excited for him and his fiancee but freaking out about how soon that is.  It also turns out that their wedding day is now the same day as a baby shower some friends are throwing.  How do I tell my friends I can't show up to my own baby shower?


Maybe you can talk to them and see if they can change the date or the time. They are both very important events and it would be sad if you had to miss one. Congrats to your brother.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 3, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> All of that is dollar store stuff
> 
> 2 rolls of wire edged ribbon
> 
> ...


So pretty!


----------



## saku (Sep 3, 2014)

subbing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Sep 3, 2014)

I love your crafts @@tweakabell!  They always make me smile.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 3, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> All of that is dollar store stuff
> 
> 2 rolls of wire edged ribbon
> 
> ...


Love it !!


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 3, 2014)

Thank you ladies, it's so fun to make things with your hands  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

edit:_ until you slice your knuckle off_ :blush:


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 4, 2014)

I need to do some Halloween crafting!


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 4, 2014)

I've got balloons full of candy all over my living room for cheesecloth mummy pinatas. I think my husband thinks im I'm crazy but oh well....


----------



## LadyK (Sep 4, 2014)

curlytails said:


> I need to do some Halloween crafting!


I always buy a bunch of Halloween crafting magazines and then never end up making anything.  They always look so cute!


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 4, 2014)

I love crafting but it's so hard not to compare finished products. I'm hard enough on my stuff without having a glossy "this is how it was SUPPOSED to look" next to it. I love the inspiration though.


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm very into Pinterest myself. Same thing - I love the inspiration. Now, zi just need the motivation to do it!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 6, 2014)

I envy crafty people, so much talent and imagination!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 6, 2014)

I just baked some frozen pizza even though it's over 90 degrees here -- and left the 450-degree oven STANDING OPEN after the proper amount of time was over (I wanted it to cool down before I ate it).  My apartment kept getting hotter, but I chalked it up to the fact that it's 95 degrees outside.  I finally realized what I had done when I decided to have dinner.  And the pizza is now totally inedible, of course.  Popsicles and potato chips time again.


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 6, 2014)

@@SaraP are you back from your trip?!?!


----------



## BSquared (Sep 6, 2014)

It's almost chilly here but I could really go for a Popsicle, that sounds delicious


----------



## LadyK (Sep 6, 2014)

Just tried the new Haagen Daz flavor " banana split" .  It is AMAZING!!!   :smilehappyyes:   Best ice cream I have ever had.  Thought I should share so you can all experience ice cream heaven with me.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 6, 2014)

Blergh, I just talked myself into spending all day tomorrow (and every evening after work for the next week) cleaning my apartment in preparation for the annual inspection next weekend.  My landlord does pre-winter weatherproofing every September, and she could probably get away with putting it off until October at the rate we're going, but my kitchen sink faucet came off its baseplate this afternoon (no clue how it happened, but I can't tighten it back in place), so that needs to be fixed, and while she's at it, she's going to replace my existing faucet with a sprayer-type one.  Gotta got things clean and moved around so she can check what needs to be checked.  On the up side, it will be over.  Maybe if I go to bed now, I can wake up early enough to get my apartment under eighty degrees before I start.


----------



## SaraP (Sep 7, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> @@SaraP are you back from your trip?!?!


No, not yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> we are in seattle and I finally have internet access. I was so needing my MUT fix!


----------



## nikkimouse (Sep 7, 2014)

Hey ladies, I just wanted to check in and say I miss you all so much.  I've not been on much lately. I don't have a computer of my own any more. so the only time i can really check my stuff is at work.  and things at home have been really rough.    In the next few months I'll be moving and looking for a new job.  I'm hoping on the other side of all this mess will be a brighter day.


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 7, 2014)

nikkimouse said:


> Hey ladies, I just wanted to check in and say I miss you all so much.  I've not been on much lately. I don't have a computer of my own any more. so the only time i can really check my stuff is at work.  and things at home have been really rough.    In the next few months I'll be moving and looking for a new job.  I'm hoping on the other side of all this mess will be a brighter day.


Big hugs.  And wishes for lots of sunshine coming your way!!!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 7, 2014)

@@nikkimouse we miss you!  I'm sorry it's been rough for you lately.  I hope everything works out well with the new house and job.   Big hugs!   :hugs3:


----------



## chelsealady (Sep 7, 2014)

nikkimouse said:


> Hey ladies, I just wanted to check in and say I miss you all so much. I've not been on much lately. I don't have a computer of my own any more. so the only time i can really check my stuff is at work. and things at home have been really rough. In the next few months I'll be moving and looking for a new job. I'm hoping on the other side of all this mess will be a brighter day.


Big hugs. It will get better.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 7, 2014)

nikkimouse said:


> Hey ladies, I just wanted to check in and say I miss you all so much.  I've not been on much lately. I don't have a computer of my own any more. so the only time i can really check my stuff is at work.  and things at home have been really rough.    In the next few months I'll be moving and looking for a new job.  I'm hoping on the other side of all this mess will be a brighter day.


Hope good things come your way soon


----------



## BSquared (Sep 7, 2014)

nikkimouse said:


> Hey ladies, I just wanted to check in and say I miss you all so much. I've not been on much lately. I don't have a computer of my own any more. so the only time i can really check my stuff is at work. and things at home have been really rough. In the next few months I'll be moving and looking for a new job. I'm hoping on the other side of all this mess will be a brighter day.


Hope things get better for you soon and sending good vibes for the move and job search!


----------



## DragonChick (Sep 7, 2014)

nikkimouse said:


> Hey ladies, I just wanted to check in and say I miss you all so much.  I've not been on much lately. I don't have a computer of my own any more. so the only time i can really check my stuff is at work.  and things at home have been really rough.    In the next few months I'll be moving and looking for a new job.  I'm hoping on the other side of all this mess will be a brighter day.



*hugs* Hang in there! Sending positive thoughts your way!


----------



## nikkimouse (Sep 7, 2014)

thank you guys for the support and hugs . that is why i love this forum so much because we are always here for each other.  **hugs**


----------



## LadyK (Sep 7, 2014)

nikkimouse said:


> Hey ladies, I just wanted to check in and say I miss you all so much.  I've not been on much lately. I don't have a computer of my own any more. so the only time i can really check my stuff is at work.  and things at home have been really rough.    In the next few months I'll be moving and looking for a new job.  I'm hoping on the other side of all this mess will be a brighter day.


Sorry things are rough.  I'll be sending lots of good thoughts your way.


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 7, 2014)

Big hugs hopefully you're just racking up good luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 8, 2014)

@@nikkimouse hoping things get better for you sooner than later! Sending you an enormous virtual hug!  :wub:


----------



## JC327 (Sep 8, 2014)

nikkimouse said:


> Hey ladies, I just wanted to check in and say I miss you all so much.  I've not been on much lately. I don't have a computer of my own any more. so the only time i can really check my stuff is at work.  and things at home have been really rough.    In the next few months I'll be moving and looking for a new job.  I'm hoping on the other side of all this mess will be a brighter day.


Sorry to hear that, hope things start to look up for you soon. :hugs3:


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 8, 2014)

Super excited to start my new job next week. Super not excited about figuring out new insurance and what to do with my 401k. I should probably know more about this kind of stuff seeing as I'm 25, but turns out.. I don't. So stressful! :blink:

On a more exciting note...I just realized how close Secret Santa is getting!!! :laughing:

I've been working on cleaning/sorting my make up room for, um..months. But since I need to get my home office set up, I have been working really hard on it this weekend &amp; I'm just about done getting everything organized! I also have a pile of stuff for my trade thread and another pile of stuff for my SS. Tried to pick out things that pretty much anyone would like. :flowers:


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 8, 2014)

Yay new job!

Is it blasphemous to say I'm not looking forward to SS? I'm not sure I think it's that I've moved more into crafting mode and I'm overrun by makeup. I just own way too much.

I need to just collect addresses and send out crafts (I make tons and have nobody to give them too, I just finished 6 pumpkins that are so happy it makes me sad they'll just sit there most likely) and my sample collection. I want it out of my house right now. I dunno probably just a phase but I'm not feeling it right now.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 8, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Super excited to start my new job next week. Super not excited about figuring out new insurance and what to do with my 401k. I should probably know more about this kind of stuff seeing as I'm 25, but turns out.. I don't. So stressful! :blink:


Your new company should have someone in HR that can walk you through both of those things. If you have above a certain amount in your 401k you can transfer it over if your new company uses a different investment wheelhouse place thingy. You can also contact them directly right now and ask for guidance! Insurance wise, do you know if you're eligible on day one or is there some other grace period type thingy (90 days you're eligible, etc)?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 8, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> Your new company should have someone in HR that can walk you through both of those things. If you have above a certain amount in your 401k you can transfer it over if your new company uses a different investment wheelhouse place thingy. You can also contact them directly right now and ask for guidance! Insurance wise, do you know if you're eligible on day one or is there some other grace period type thingy (90 days you're eligible, etc)?


It's a super small business, so there isn't really an HR department. I actually have to get my own insurance through the whole healthcare.gov shenanigans (so many plans!) &amp; set up my own retirement account if I want one. 

I'm hoping either the healthcare department or Wells Fargo (or both) get back to me today to help. I just want to have it aaaaall figured out so I don't have to worry about it next week!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 8, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Yay new job!
> 
> Is it blasphemous to say I'm not looking forward to SS? I'm not sure I think it's that I've moved more into crafting mode and I'm overrun by makeup. I just own way too much.
> 
> I need to just collect addresses and send out crafts (I make tons and have nobody to give them too, I just finished 6 pumpkins that are so happy it makes me sad they'll just sit there most likely) and my sample collection. I want it out of my house right now. I dunno probably just a phase but I'm not feeling it right now.


I love getting crafts and I am sure anyone you send them to would be delighted to receive something hand made. Sad thing is my mom and aunts are amazing at crafting but I only seem to have a talent for buying stuff lol.


----------



## DragonChick (Sep 8, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Yay new job!
> 
> Is it blasphemous to say I'm not looking forward to SS? I'm not sure I think it's that I've moved more into crafting mode and I'm overrun by makeup. I just own way too much.
> 
> I need to just collect addresses and send out crafts (I make tons and have nobody to give them too, I just finished 6 pumpkins that are so happy it makes me sad they'll just sit there most likely) and my sample collection. I want it out of my house right now. I dunno probably just a phase but I'm not feeling it right now.


I love receiving crafty things from people, I'm sure whomever you send those to will love them!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 8, 2014)

Aargh! Ever have that one bra you only wear when you're desperate because it has an underwire that keeps popping out and poking you, but you forget to just throw it out? Yeah. That's the one I grabbed today. I had forgotten just how bad it is. I don't want to toss it because it's pretty new, and it wasn't cheap, but I'm readjusting the damned thing every five minutes. I should set an alarm to THROW IT OUT tonight because HATE THIS THING.

(And I can't just cut them out because this isn't the kind of bra that you can do that to.)


----------



## wadedl (Sep 8, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Aargh! Ever have that one bra you only wear when you're desperate because it has an underwire that keeps popping out and poking you, but you forget to just throw it out? Yeah. That's the one I grabbed today. I had forgotten just how bad it is. I don't want to toss it because it's pretty new, and it wasn't cheap, but I'm readjusting the damned thing every five minutes. I should set an alarm to THROW IT OUT tonight because HATE THIS THING.
> 
> (And I can't just cut them out because this isn't the kind of bra that you can do that to.)


Those are the worst! I saw a trick where you stick a piece of a pad or panty liner to the area that it pokes at. It could get you through the day.


----------



## LadyK (Sep 8, 2014)

Well you ladies got me inspired with the crafting talk.  I organized my knitting basket and finished a scarf I've been working on for over a year.  Now I'm finishing up a blanket and may have room to buy more yarn!  (I'm on a no-buy for yarn until there is room in my basket)  Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 8, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Aargh! Ever have that one bra you only wear when you're desperate because it has an underwire that keeps popping out and poking you, but you forget to just throw it out? Yeah. That's the one I grabbed today. I had forgotten just how bad it is. I don't want to toss it because it's pretty new, and it wasn't cheap, but I'm readjusting the damned thing every five minutes. I should set an alarm to THROW IT OUT tonight because HATE THIS THING.
> 
> (And I can't just cut them out because this isn't the kind of bra that you can do that to.)


Hilarious broken bra story:

I was working at a standalone VS beauty store, where I was the only employee there all day (because they only got like 5 customers a day lol). While I was ringing up a man all of the sudden I heard a *ping* and my chest was clasped together no more while we both watched my clasp go flying across the room.  Don't ask me to explain the physics of how this happened but somehow the clasp went through a gap in my button up shirt.  That is exactly why they don't make those adjustable Sexy Little Things bras anymore.

OH!!! and you guys!!! I just won an instagram contest! A super cool Baublebar necklace!! I can't believe I won something!!!


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 8, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Aargh! Ever have that one bra you only wear when you're desperate because it has an underwire that keeps popping out and poking you, but you forget to just throw it out? Yeah. That's the one I grabbed today. I had forgotten just how bad it is. I don't want to toss it because it's pretty new, and it wasn't cheap, but I'm readjusting the damned thing every five minutes. I should set an alarm to THROW IT OUT tonight because HATE THIS THING.
> 
> (And I can't just cut them out because this isn't the kind of bra that you can do that to.)


My bra story...I had an under wire snap one day and push up through the bra and puncture the underside of my breast,  I was uncomfortable all day, but didn't realize what had happened until I got home and took my bra off and saw I had been punctured and bleeding.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 8, 2014)

My story isn't nearly as cool or horrifying (Ack! @@marigoldsue that is awful!) buuuuut.... I was going to a fancy event, and didn't have a strapless/backless bra.  ANY bra I owned would have stuck out horribly, so my sister helped me construct one out of duct tape.  It was PERFECT.  Held the ladies up all night without budging, and because I got hot &amp; sweaty from dancing around, it actually peeled off pretty easily.  I'd never do it again, but it worked great!  (also, I went to this event with my sister, not a date, so that helped in the "oh gosh I hope no one sees this later" issue)


----------



## Shalott (Sep 8, 2014)

One of my bras has an underwire that broke (not poking out, just broken inside the seam) and every now and then I will forget and wear it. So one breast is totally supported but the other side looks like it has one of those blobfish coming out the side. &lt;_&lt;   Totally not the look I am going for at ALL.

I haven't tossed it yet because it's my only white bra (fun fact: I own over 50 bras and only one is white!) but hopefully when the style I like goes on sale on Black Friday I can get a new one and finally toss ol' blobby.


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi girls!  I'm just dropping by to check in.  I love the pictures of all of the gorgeous crafts.

My craft fair is Saturday and I have successfully crocheted myself into a major arthritis attack in my left pinky.  I hold my yarn oddly and working with thin yarn stresses it.  Meh.  It's all crooked and red.  Now I'm binge watching all 4 seasons of Downton Abbey again in preparation for the start of the English season at the end of the month and trying to finish off two more shawls before I try to rest up.  I don't know what I'll do until it feels better...I absolutely hate idle hands.  Of course the new J.R Ward Fallen angels book hits my Kindle at the beginning of October so there's that.

My poor pinky:





And some more stuff I've made...hopefully I'll sell everything on Saturday and I won't have to bother with the 2nd craft fair on the 27th.


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 9, 2014)

Oh look at more pretties! Hope your finger feels better.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 9, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Hilarious broken bra story:
> 
> I was working at a standalone VS beauty store, where I was the only employee there all day (because they only got like 5 customers a day lol). While I was ringing up a man all of the sudden I heard a *ping* and my chest was clasped together no more while we both watched my clasp go flying across the room.  Don't ask me to explain the physics of how this happened but somehow the clasp went through a gap in my button up shirt.  That is exactly why they don't make those adjustable Sexy Little Things bras anymore.
> 
> OH!!! and you guys!!! I just won an instagram contest! A super cool Baublebar necklace!! I can't believe I won something!!!


Congrats!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 9, 2014)

Yay for all the knitted pretties @@DonnaD !  And I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 9, 2014)

DonnaD said:


> Hi girls!  I'm just dropping by to check in.  I love the pictures of all of the gorgeous crafts.
> 
> My craft fair is Saturday and I have successfully crocheted myself into a major arthritis attack in my left pinky.  I hold my yarn oddly and working with thin yarn stresses it.  Meh.  It's all crooked and red.  Now I'm binge watching all 4 seasons of Downton Abbey again in preparation for the start of the English season at the end of the month and trying to finish off two more shawls before I try to rest up.  I don't know what I'll do until it feels better...I absolutely hate idle hands.  Of course the new J.R Ward Fallen angels book hits my Kindle at the beginning of October so there's that.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your pinky, hope you feel better soon. Good luck at the craft fair on Saturday. I cant wait for the start of Downton Abbey either its one of my favorite shows.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 9, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> My bra story...I had an under wire snap one day and push up through the bra and puncture the underside of my breast,  I was uncomfortable all day, but didn't realize what had happened until I got home and took my bra off and saw I had been punctured and bleeding.


Oh my god, crazy!! You are one tough cookie!  Best excuse ever, though, to tell the boss why you need to leave early. Hehehe


----------



## puppymomofthree (Sep 9, 2014)

Wow!  I finally am caught up with this thread--I am slowly making up for missing over a week of MUT!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 9, 2014)

It feels weird, the first time I'm watching the Apple event live stream not for work in a very long time. Ahh I miss the tech world.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 9, 2014)

Speaking of bras, I just received three new ones in the mail from VS, about a year ago I swore I would never buy another VS bra because I could get cheaper ones elsewhere... HAHAHAHA, obviously I went back to VS, they are the only bras that really hold up and last. Plus, I have tiny boobs so I need all of the push up/out that I can get and they are the only ones that can do it for me!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 9, 2014)

My husband calls mine "The Mighty Mountainous Majungoes" and you couldn't pay me enough to wear an underwire bra ever again in my life. I've been punctured, bruised,and left bleeding by those torture devices. My DDs will reside in a full support, no-nonsense, wire free bra forever.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 12, 2014)

Can I get your all's input on something Secret Santa related?  I got a makeup palette in the mail from BB and it had a piece missing out of a shadow and some shadow fall out on the palette.  I contacted them and they sent me a new one  (Yay!) but did not make me return the old one.

Do you think this is an ok extra for a Secret Santa gift?  Or is it weird to gift a "damaged" item?  I will put pics under the spoiler tag.  I have feelings about it so I wanted to know what other people think.  TIA and happy Friday!



Spoiler


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 12, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Can I get your all's input on something Secret Santa related?  I got a makeup palette in the mail from BB and it had a piece missing out of a shadow and some shadow fall out on the palette.  I contacted them and they sent me a new one  (Yay!) but did not make me return the old one.
> 
> Do you think this is an ok extra for a Secret Santa gift?  Or is it weird to gift a "damaged" item?  I will put pics under the spoiler tag.  I have feelings about it so I wanted to know what other people think.  TIA and happy Friday!
> 
> ...


I would have never even noticed if you didn't point it out lol

I think that's definitely ok. If you want, you could always just send a little note along with it explaining that it's slightly damaged but still totally usable.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Sep 12, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Can I get your all's input on something Secret Santa related?  I got a makeup palette in the mail from BB and it had a piece missing out of a shadow and some shadow fall out on the palette.  I contacted them and they sent me a new one  (Yay!) but did not make me return the old one.
> 
> Do you think this is an ok extra for a Secret Santa gift?  Or is it weird to gift a "damaged" item?  I will put pics under the spoiler tag.  I have feelings about it so I wanted to know what other people think.  TIA and happy Friday!
> 
> ...


I would definitely not mind getting it if you were my secret santa. I have a feeling a lot of other ladies wouldnt mind it either.  I think if you are unsure maybe have an elf ask.


----------



## BSquared (Sep 12, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Can I get your all's input on something Secret Santa related? I got a makeup palette in the mail from BB and it had a piece missing out of a shadow and some shadow fall out on the palette. I contacted them and they sent me a new one (Yay!) but did not make me return the old one.
> 
> Do you think this is an ok extra for a Secret Santa gift? Or is it weird to gift a "damaged" item? I will put pics under the spoiler tag. I have feelings about it so I wanted to know what other people think. TIA and happy Friday!
> 
> ...


Never would have noticed either and if I did, I would have assumed it was damaged in shipping. I wouldn't mind at all!


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 12, 2014)

I can't even see the problem!


----------



## jocedun (Sep 12, 2014)

Hey ladies, just popping in for the first time! This week has really, really, really put me in the mood for Secret Santa. I am so happy that we get to sign up in a few weeks! I'm already thinking of a wishlist and noticing new products that a potential recipient might enjoy. 

First of all, it is has been so chilly in Chicago... which makes me think of the holidays. Secondly, I have been drinking the crap out of Pumpkin Spice Lattes, which makes me itch for the holidays. Thirdly, I have genuinely become OUT OF CONTROL with online shopping. This week I have ordered from Sephora, Lime Crime, Lady Moss (LA Girl Lip Glazes), and Birchbox... and I'm still planning on hitting Macy's, BBW (helllllllo autumn scented items), and VS (speaking of bras!). ALL FOR MYSELF. I won't even know how to explain this to my doorman. I hope my boyfriend comes home before me next week because I do not want to show my face in the mailroom. :blush:   Don't even get me started on all the Holiday specials that will be coming out soon - I'm going to buy some there, too. For so long (like the last 2 years), I have lived on an insanely tight budget (I'm talking $20 per month of ANY pleasure spending) and I couldn't afford to treat myself like this, but now I'm in a really good situation where I can actually buy the things I want (without feeling guilty or hurting my savings) and it is dangerous!! 

Anyway, all of this has really made me want to shop for someone else, too!! :sunshine:   I am so excited. I'm in hoarding mode. I don't have anyone else in my life to buy make-up for, so I am _living_ for Secret Santa right now.


----------



## Dashery (Sep 12, 2014)

curlytails said:


> I can't even see the problem!


Me too! I stared at it for like three minutes.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback ladies!  I have been debating on if it would not pass muster for Secret Santa, that I could put it in the Circular swap I am signed up for!  I can't wait for signups for Secret Santa to begin!

Is it too early to make my wish list?!



allistra44 said:


> I would have never even noticed if you didn't point it out lol
> 
> I think that's definitely ok. If you want, you could always just send a little note along with it explaining that it's slightly damaged but still totally usable.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





JC327 said:


> I would definitely not mind getting it if you were my secret santa. I have a feeling a lot of other ladies wouldnt mind it either.  I think if you are unsure maybe have an elf ask.





bsquared said:


> Never would have noticed either and if I did, I would have assumed it was damaged in shipping. I wouldn't mind at all!





curlytails said:


> I can't even see the problem!





Dashery said:


> Me too! I stared at it for like three minutes.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 12, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Thanks for the feedback ladies!  I have been debating on if it would not pass muster for Secret Santa, that I could put it in the Circular swap I am signed up for!  I can't wait for signups for Secret Santa to begin!
> 
> *Is it too early to make my wish list?!*


I've just been editing the wish list I used for Summer!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Sep 12, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I've just been editing the wish list I used for Summer!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Good idea!  It will be a good place to start at least right?!


----------



## SaraP (Sep 12, 2014)

It looks fine =) I'd love to get it!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 12, 2014)

So...  I'm doing a Halloween Secret Santa thing on another forum, and I was looking for an ecard to send to an _Avengers_ fan and found this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5cKBuKb-hs


----------



## saku (Sep 13, 2014)

ahhhhh my phd proposal defense is on monday. i know i should get out of here and all the shopping sites....but this calms me down.. after my proposal, i should be ~1 year from finishing my dissertation and defending. i'm freakin out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Sep 13, 2014)

saku said:


> ahhhhh my phd proposal defense is on monday. i know i should get out of here and all the shopping sites....but this calms me down.. after my proposal, i should be ~1 year from finishing my dissertation and defending. i'm freakin out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Congrats! How exciting!  And scary!  You will be fine and do a great job!  Sunday night pamper yourself!  Do  hair mask, face mask, pick out your outfit and get a lot of rest so you can be in top form on Monday!


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 13, 2014)

saku said:


> ahhhhh my phd proposal defense is on monday. i know i should get out of here and all the shopping sites....but this calms me down.. after my proposal, i should be ~1 year from finishing my dissertation and defending. i'm freakin out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Good luck lady!!!


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 13, 2014)

It magically turned really chilly in Chicago a few days ago, and it has me all excited for fall! (except last night at Riot Fest, then I wasn't a fan. I was cold, and standing for Slayer was especially chilly.) Part of me wants to make pumpkin pies and all the other warm fall things and bundle up! I need to call my landlord and ask them to turn on the gas for the fireplace!


----------



## Dashery (Sep 13, 2014)

saku said:


> ahhhhh my phd proposal defense is on monday. i know i should get out of here and all the shopping sites....but this calms me down.. after my proposal, i should be ~1 year from finishing my dissertation and defending. i'm freakin out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ahh! You can do it!  :hugs3:


----------



## saku (Sep 13, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Congrats! How exciting!  And scary!  You will be fine and do a great job!  Sunday night pamper yourself!  Do  hair mask, face mask, pick out your outfit and get a lot of rest so you can be in top form on Monday!


it is!!!!!! it will be a huge milestone for me since, (if i pass) i can call myself a 'phd candidate' instead of a 'phd student' (per university rules). it may be silly, but it is a big deal to me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i like your idea about pampering myself! i'll def do that. thanks!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



elizabethrose said:


> Good luck lady!!!


thank you so much!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## saku (Sep 13, 2014)

Dashery said:


> Ahh! You can do it!  :hugs3:


oh my gosh! thank you so much! it's like i felt the virtual hug!  :wub:


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 13, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I've just been editing the wish list I used for Summer!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too, then I just have to change the title once it's time to sign up!  I've already got all my new preciouses listed in the wish list, I just have to add all the new indie bath stuff I've discovered!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 13, 2014)

Sigh. I've started having little random physical annoyances pop up recently. Just a few minutes ago, I was trying to parallel park while a bus was moving on the other side of my car. SO DIZZY that I'm having to sit here and wait for it to stop before I can get out and walk. I kind of want to barf.

(And I've been throwing the annoyances into Doctor Google with one particular word, and, yup, all signs point to perimenopause. So yay? At least I have a reason that is nothing to panic over? Question marks are deliberate.)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 13, 2014)

_Oh man, it feels so much like fall today! I want to re_arrange all of my furniture, then venture into the basement and drag out Halloween decorations and my hats and scarves!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 13, 2014)

If anyone still wants some summer weather, the Fires of Hell have not quite been extinguished here.  Even with periods of torrential rain, it's still over 80 degrees.  

HOWEVER, a cold front is a-comin'!  The highs will be in the high 70s and LOWS IN THE 50s over the next week!  I am having fun watching the rest of the nation cool off, and my family in Michigan is already having overnight lows in the 40s, just about 10-15 degrees above freezing. THIS is why I live in the South, I'll be a happy girl come Dec-January, when we still have regular highs in the 60s.

As much as I love fall, I did also just find out that Santa Barbara (in CA), where a friend of mine lives, has fairly even temps (upper 70s) and lows (50s-60s) ALL DAMN YEAR.  And a beach?  Hello, dream location!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 13, 2014)

Oh, happy day! Target is rolling out the Halloween goodies! And I have Totally Valid Reasons to buy a bunch of it!


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 13, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Oh, happy day! Target is rolling out the Halloween goodies! And I have Totally Valid Reasons to buy a bunch of it!


What took them so long? I mean, there's only 6 weeks til Halloween!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## atomic (Sep 13, 2014)

It was so cold last night (below 40 degrees) that I had to turn on the heat! I'm not prepared for nine months of cold yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

However, this weather is really making me want to go crazy with the Bath &amp; Body Works 2/$22 three wick candle deal. I want ALL the autumn scents!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 13, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> What took them so long? I mean, there's only 6 weeks til Halloween!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The only reason I can see is school supplies, which I do not consider to be an acceptable excuse. But Fred Meyer started putting their stuff out a week or two ago! And (I hate this part) Christmas stuff is already out in some stores, too. I think Labor Day = Halloween season starts. 
(Also: Now I have caramel apple Twizzlers! Whoo!)


----------



## SaraP (Sep 13, 2014)

saku said:


> it is!!!!!! it will be a huge milestone for me since, (if i pass) i can call myself a 'phd candidate' instead of a 'phd student' (per university rules). it may be silly, but it is a big deal to me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i like your idea about pampering myself! i'll def do that. thanks!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's not silly, you worked your tail off to be a candidate! Good luck on Monday  :flowers:

 


magicalmom said:


> If anyone still wants some summer weather, the Fires of Hell have not quite been extinguished here.  Even with periods of torrential rain, it's still over 80 degrees.
> 
> HOWEVER, a cold front is a-comin'!  The highs will be in the high 70s and LOWS IN THE 50s over the next week!  I am having fun watching the rest of the nation cool off, and my family in Michigan is already having overnight lows in the 40s, just about 10-15 degrees above freezing. THIS is why I live in the South, I'll be a happy girl come Dec-January, when we still have regular highs in the 60s.
> 
> As much as I love fall, I did also just find out that Santa Barbara (in CA), where a friend of mine lives, has fairly even temps (upper 70s) and lows (50s-60s) ALL DAMN YEAR.  And a beach?  Hello, dream location!


We are rocking 107 today! :sunshine:


----------



## wadedl (Sep 13, 2014)

We are at 88 but I had to sell Boyscout popcorn outside of Von's today. I have a horrible headache and my daughter wants to go to her school camp out in an hour. She's freaking out because I don't want to go since the temperature is supposed to be hotter and hotter as the day goes on.

Not a good weekend. I spilled a drink on my MacBook Pro yesterday!!! I know liquid got in the Super Drive and possibly in the track pad. I am scared of what will happen when I turn it on tomorrow.


----------



## chelsealady (Sep 13, 2014)

Bit of crisis going around here. My mother in law is in the hospital. She should be fine but it is just stressing everyone out. I'm just worn out. But I missed you guys. Can't wait to get caught up.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 13, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> Bit of crisis going around here. My mother in law is in the hospital. She should be fine but it is just stressing everyone out. I'm just worn out. But I missed you guys. Can't wait to get caught up.


Sorry to hear that.  Sending well wishes to your mother in law and your family!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 13, 2014)

saku said:


> ahhhhh my phd proposal defense is on monday. i know i should get out of here and all the shopping sites....but this calms me down.. after my proposal, i should be ~1 year from finishing my dissertation and defending. i'm freakin out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hope all goes well, good luck!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 13, 2014)

Big hugs to everyone!  Sounds like a lot of stressful stuff going on right now!  Special hugs for the house closings on Monday, and CONGRATS!  

:hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:


----------



## Shalott (Sep 13, 2014)

Ugh, I hate my current condo so. freaking. much. We had to move in a big hurry because our former house sold out from under us and we moved here because it was affordable and still in our kids' school district. Except they don't go to those schools any more, and the neighborhood has been getting worse by the year. I've got a group of grown-ass people fighting in the public area right outside my window where the kids play. This is total bull$h!t. If they come to blows, I am calling the cops, unless they come before then, whichi is a total possibility.

ETA: Whoops, cops showed up *right* after I posted.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 13, 2014)

wadedl said:


> We are at 88 but I had to sell Boyscout popcorn outside of Von's today. I have a horrible headache and my daughter wants to go to her school camp out in an hour. She's freaking out because I don't want to go since the temperature is supposed to be hotter and hotter as the day goes on.
> 
> Not a good weekend. I spilled a drink on my MacBook Pro yesterday!!! I know liquid got in the Super Drive and possibly in the track pad. I am scared of what will happen when I turn it on tomorrow.


Oh no! hope it didnt do much damage.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 13, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> Bit of crisis going around here. My mother in law is in the hospital. She should be fine but it is just stressing everyone out. I'm just worn out. But I missed you guys. Can't wait to get caught up.


Sorry to hear that, hope she feels better soon.


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 13, 2014)

*INDIE FREEBIE FOR THE FIRST 23 TO PM ME*

*​(Cross posted from the Down The Indie Rabbit Hole Thread.  I have five left if anyone is interested.)*

On September 24, 1991 my life changed in the most miraculous way ever.  That was the day that I gave birth to my first child, Elizabeth.  Nothing I have done before or since in my life has compared to what it has meant to me to be her mother.  Elizabeth was an amazing young lady, kind, caring, thoughtful, inclusive, smart, feisty and someone who knew the value of life and truly lived each moment.  In December of 2004, at the age of 13, Elizabeth was diagnosed with a rare bone marrow failure disease called Aplastic Anemia.  We later found out that her AA was caused by an even rarer disease called Dyskeratosis Congenita.  Each of these disease effects less than 1 in a million. On May 11 of 2010, after having been dependent upon blood transfusions every week and a half to two weeks for the last two plus years, Elizabeth underwent a bone marrow transplant.  On September 3, she went into ICU with a complication from transplant called Acute Respiratory Distress Syndrome.  Elizabeth spent the rest of her life on assisted breathing and passed away in my arms shortly after midnight on December 1, 2010.  She was 19.

Elizabeth had dreams of becoming a journalist.  She was very socially minded and compassionate.  I am sure she would have been an outstanding journalist.  She had a fantastic scholarship waiting for her at the college of her dreams in New York City.  She graduated high school from her hospital bed in Minnesota, and never made it back home, let alone to college.  As a budding journalist, Elizabeth decided to blog during her transplant journey.  She called her blog "A Reason to Smile" and she ended each post with something that had made her smile.  Her message was to encourage others that no matter how rough life may seem at the moment, if you looked around you, you could ALWAYS find a reason to smile.

Since losing Elizabeth, I try to do random things from time to time to bring a smile to other people as a way to honor her memory.  The first birthday of hers that I faced without her for example, I went to NYC and met up with a couple of her close friends.  We bought 20 (that would have been her age that year) pink gerbera daisies (her favorite color and flower) and gave them to random people on the street.  We told them we were celebrating someone special to us that day and hoped they would help us honor her memory by accepting this flower as a reason to smile.

This year, I contacted Dawn Eyes Cosmetics and had a shadow created for Elizabeth.  Dawn is creating custom shadows as a fundraiser for her sister's medical expenses.  I sent Dawn a picture of a painting that was given to me after Elizabeth's death.  I told Dawn I didn't really have a vision of what I wanted the color to be.  But that Elizabeth's favorite color was pink and I wanted some warmth to the shadow as I wanted to name it "Reason to Smile."  I asked Dawn to look at the painting and go from there.  The shadow she came up with gave me goose bumps.  When I look at it, it just seems to radiate the warmth and sparkle of Elizabeth's personality.  Under the spoiler I have put pictures of the painting and of the shadow.

Since Elizabeth would have turned 23 this year, I would like to send sample baggies of this shadow to the first 23 people who PM me their address.  All I ask is that you wear it and a smile on Wednesday, September 24 in honor of Elizabeth.  Please help me celebrate her memory!

(If anyone falls in love with this color, Dawn will be selling all of these specially created shadows on her website in a collection called Kate's Colors.  Full size is $6 and all proceeds go to her sisters medical fund)



Spoiler







I am having problems getting the picture of the shadow to post.  But you can find it in the Down the Indie Rabbit Hole thread.  It is described as A satiny pink-to-coral color changing finish over a soft peach base, glistening with violet-to-pink-to-gold color changing glitter. Stunning and sure to bring you a smile!


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 14, 2014)

Ahhh, I find a Sunday evening bath so relaxing!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Sep 15, 2014)

So tired!  Yet another morning of doctors!  So far I have had three CT scans, two MRI scans, a bone scan, around 40 x-rays, and more blood tests than I would have thought would have been possible.  Now I find that I have two more MRI scans and another CT scan in my future this year as well as the required blood tests.  I have told my doctors to get it all done this year as I do not expect to meet my deductible next year (I met it on January 2nd this year)!  (Hey, I already have my New Year's Resolution!)  :w00t:


----------



## LadyK (Sep 15, 2014)

Tomorrow is my last day on the East coast before I fly home.  I love vacations, but I'm ready to sleep in my own bed and cuddle with my dog.  Wednesday will be for lounging in my PJ's and catching up on MUT threads.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 15, 2014)

Just got back home today after packing and helping my bf move out of his current apartment all weekend. So tiring! But it's all for good, because he's living with his parents for at most a month, until we find our place together! It's usually at this time that parents get extra annoying, so we're pretty motivated to find a place as soon as humanly possible.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 15, 2014)

OH GOOD HEAVENS HAVE YOU GUYS SEEN THOSE NEW MILANI CONSTELLATION GEL LINERS I AM DYING (picture is from Nouveau Cheap).


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 15, 2014)

Now that I got that out of the way...HI GUYS. I feel all out of the loop.


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 15, 2014)

YES!!! I posted on FB about them, I love how pretty the colors are I need them lol


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 16, 2014)

@@dancersmum it won't let me add the pics to our convo right now so this is probably the best place to put them



Spoiler







Most of what I've been working on




The pumpkin surprises (I bought a grab bag from michael's it had a 6 paper drum kit, super stupid craft so I made them pumpkins filled with toys and candy) and a fluffy scarf I made




Mummy pinata weeple people (balloons filled with candy wrapped in starched cheesecloth, pop the balloon glue to cardboard feet.)




Her gift (work in progress)




the biggest egg


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 16, 2014)

I think this site has gone total bananas. I don't get the proper email notifications anymore, the ads pop up multiple times while staying on the same page and quoting is messed up. I quote someone, it quotes someone else. I try to edit my post, it quotes my own post again.


----------



## SaraP (Sep 16, 2014)

Those are the cutest pumpkins and ghosts Ever! I thought your avatar photo was a Halloween cookie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 16, 2014)

They're supposed to be mummies but they turned out a little ambiguous lol.

No cookie, she's just my favorite. She reminds me of the joe boxer logo. It was really hard to come up with 12 different easy faces to paint but I couldn't leave them as drums. Who ever invented that kit knew nothing about kids. It was 6 clean duct tape rolls, sticky paper to put on each side and then twine, feathers, and pony beads to decorate. When you say drum kids are going to want to hit it and it wouldn't even stay together when I was holding it nicely. So I painted them and filled them. I'm really happy with how they turned out, especially considering the wonky mummies.

I wish Michael''s had more of those grab bags. I told Hubby I was playing craft Chopped. Take this bag of mystery crafts and turn it into something you actually want. They were only $2 and the second bag I bought was full of storage containers, not as fun but still extremely useful.

Edited for ease of reading, I wrote way too fast.


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 17, 2014)

Those dragon's eggs! So pretty!


----------



## SaraP (Sep 17, 2014)

@@tweakabell obviously mummies! Ghosts don't have feet, Duh!


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 17, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Those dragon's eggs! So pretty!


I love them they're so pretty and it helps me use up nail polish. I cannot take credit for the idea though someone in summerswap Midsummer  Swap did them and I had to have one (whoever it was PM me and I'll credit you)

ETA: Thank you @ and @@DragonChick for the Dragon Egg inspiration, Hubby loves them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DragonChick (Sep 17, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> I love them they're so pretty and it helps me use up nail polish. I cannot take credit for the idea though someone in summerswap did them and I had to have one (whoever it was PM me and I'll credit you)


I posted one waaaaay earlier in this thread and can't wait for the weather to continue to cool off so I can resume making more! I have Christmas presents to make, lots and lots of dragon eggs and ornaments. Super hot + drying nail polish =/= happy fun times.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 17, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> I posted one waaaaay earlier in this thread and can't wait for the weather to continue to cool off so I can resume making more! I have Christmas presents to make, lots and lots of dragon eggs and ornaments. Super hot + drying nail polish =/= happy fun times.


It's supposed to be in the 70s and RAINY next week!


----------



## DragonChick (Sep 17, 2014)

meaganola said:


> It's supposed to be in the 70s and RAINY next week!


I know! I can't wait! I don't think I've ever been this excited for rain. Sunday's forecast has me bummed out though. 90? Yuck.


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 17, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> I posted one waaaaay earlier in this thread and can't wait for the weather to continue to cool off so I can resume making more! I have Christmas presents to make, lots and lots of dragon eggs and ornaments. Super hot + drying nail polish =/= happy fun times.


YES! I saw the first one in Midsummer and then you posted them and you guys burrowed it into my stupid brain. Once those things are in there they don't come out until I've at least attempted the stupid things.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 17, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> I know! I can't wait! I don't think I've ever been this excited for rain. Sunday's forecast has me bummed out though. 90? Yuck.


Be jealous: I'll be at Rose City Comic Con on Sunday. The smell is going to be epic.


----------



## DragonChick (Sep 17, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Be jealous: I'll be at Rose City Comic Con on Sunday. The smell is going to be epic.


BWAAHAAHAA. I don't envy you the smell of hoardes of people packed into a convention center on a hot day.


----------



## wadedl (Sep 17, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Be jealous: I'll be at Rose City Comic Con on Sunday. The smell is going to be epic.


LOL! At least its only two days. I don't think some of the people going to SDCC get a hotel since they have lines to wait in so they don't shower for 5 days!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 17, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> So tired!  Yet another morning of doctors!  So far I have had three CT scans, two MRI scans, a bone scan, around 40 x-rays, and more blood tests than I would have thought would have been possible.  Now I find that I have two more MRI scans and another CT scan in my future this year as well as the required blood tests.  I have told my doctors to get it all done this year as I do not expect to meet my deductible next year (I met it on January 2nd this year)!  (Hey, I already have my New Year's Resolution!)  :w00t:


so sorry to heaqr you are going through all of that. I hope that they can find out whats wrong and things get back to normal for you soon.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 17, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Just got back home today after packing and helping my bf move out of his current apartment all weekend. So tiring! But it's all for good, because he's living with his parents for at most a month, until we find our place together! It's usually at this time that parents get extra annoying, so we're pretty motivated to find a place as soon as humanly possible.


Good luck finding an apartment soon!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 17, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> OH GOOD HEAVENS HAVE YOU GUYS SEEN THOSE NEW MILANI CONSTELLATION GEL LINERS I AM DYING (picture is from Nouveau Cheap).


So pretty!  I think I need to move back to the states soon so I dont miss all those pretties.


----------



## chelsealady (Sep 17, 2014)

I am so tired. I spent the night at the hospital with my mother in law. Yeah, hospitals are not a place to get any sleep. Then I went to work for a couple of days hours. Then came home and moved all of her stuff to the downstairs bedroom.and moved all of our stuff to the upstairs. I may never find anything again.

I running on so much caffeine even though I could go to sleep. It ain't gonna happen.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 17, 2014)

wadedl said:


> LOL! At least its only two days. I don't think some of the people going to SDCC get a hotel since they have lines to wait in so they don't shower for 5 days!


I think you might underestimate the overreliance of patchouli to cover up odors in this town.  I like patchouli.  Hell, I wore a perfume oil that uses it as a base today.  But...  *Good* patchouli and the ones commonly used are two completely different things, especially when we're talking about infrequently-washed LARPing costumes.  You can shower all you want, but if your favorite cosplay involves fake fur or wool that hasn't been cleaned since the Bush administration, well, there's a problem.


----------



## SaraP (Sep 17, 2014)

@@chelsealady Big Hugs!!  :hugs3:


----------



## Shalott (Sep 18, 2014)

So, I was attempting to make a post earlier, after I got home from dinner and was completely drunk, but it was so difficult I gave up and fell asleep. I am awake now, and much more sober, but I am sorry you didn't all get to read my drunk!post. :lol:


----------



## Dashery (Sep 18, 2014)

Shalott said:


> So, I was attempting to make a post earlier, after I got home from dinner and was completely drunk, but it was so difficult I gave up and fell asleep. I am awake now, and much more sober, but I am sorry you didn't all get to read my drunk!post. :lol:


That would've been a joy to wake up to!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Sep 19, 2014)

Actual conversation time.

Coworker: You have really nice highlights!

Me: [pause] That's gray hair.


----------



## SaraP (Sep 19, 2014)

Oh good lord that's hilarious!

My first gray, was me looking in the mirror thinking... Wow my hair is really shiny, oh sh!t that's not shine that things gray!


----------



## wadedl (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm getting my hair done today. My husband wants me to get highlights or lighten my hair but I have so much gray that I want to cover.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 19, 2014)

Ahh, my Benefit Beauty Bash box showed up today! Pretty excited! I wish I could invite some of you guys!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 19, 2014)

Oooh can you take a pic of it? I wanna see the giant pretty, lol.


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 19, 2014)

Im super tempted to drive down to L.A. for the free ink from Benefit. Hubby keeps trying to convince me to go. If any of the designs got the entire line I'd be down there in two weeks for the lock and key. Even so I could rock "laughter is the best cosmetic" tattoo, lol. I think it would be a fun event to document, honestly even if I didnt get inked. Im torn Im so wishy washy.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 20, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Oooh can you take a pic of it? I wanna see the giant pretty, lol.


Sure!

It's a full sized They're Real mascara, a full sized Push Up Liner, a full sized Hoola bronzer, and full sizes of both shades of Gimme Brow,

5 Deluxe samples of the mascara and liner, and 6 deluxe samples of Lollitint and Porefessional. There are cute white gift bags and pink tissue paper, pink balloons, and coasters.  The coasters aren't those cheap paper ones, they actually look, feel, and smell leathery and are super cute!








(there's a sample sized Lollitint and liner missing from the pic because my sister already stole hers, lol.)


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 20, 2014)

Oooh it's so pretty!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 20, 2014)

One of my guests might not be able to make it, and I already have Gimme Brow and lots of They're Real, so my secret santee might get some benefit goodies in their gift if it suits them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 20, 2014)

It seems like a nice kit, it's so cool to have winners on our board  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 20, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> It seems like a nice kit, it's so cool to have winners on our board  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It is, and I'm so excited about the Lollitint (I've wanted to try it since it came out!) I'm pretty excited because we have no high end makeup in this town, just drugstore, and 4 of the girls I invited work with me and have never branched out of the Cover Girl, Revlon, Rimmel rut (not that there's anything wrong with those brands, I use them!) I'm just really excited for them to play with these goodies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 20, 2014)

Thats so cool I love it when things work out like that.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 20, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Ahh, my Benefit Beauty Bash box showed up today! Pretty excited! I wish I could invite some of you guys!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I would love to go to a Benefit beaty bash and swim in pretties.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 20, 2014)

Oh, dear sweet... Deliberately ridiculously bad Hellmouth/Firefly fic. Read by the guy who wrote it. Who at one point stopped and said, "Oh, yeah, Firefly is female, so this is femme slash." It cannot be unheard. #rccc2014


----------



## Shalott (Sep 21, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Oh, dear sweet... Deliberately ridiculously bad Hellmouth/Firefly fic. Read by the guy who wrote it. Who at one point stopped and said, "Oh, yeah, Firefly is female, so this is femme slash." It cannot be unheard. #rccc2014


I'm frikken dying here. :lol:   I don't know anything about Firefly, but I can think of basically any and all fandoms that type of fic could fit into and I'm just... ROFLMAO. If it had been written by a female, it would be M!preg, I mean, LMAO. Oh fandom.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 21, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I'm frikken dying here. :lol:   I don't know anything about Firefly, but I can think of basically any and all fandoms that type of fic could fit into and I'm just... ROFLMAO. If it had been written by a female, it would be M!preg, I mean, LMAO. Oh fandom.


It was pretty amazing.  It was a panel dedicated to badfic of the Jossverse.  Three of them were pretty clearly intentionally ridiculous.  I mean, pre-_Dr. Horrible's Singalong Blog_ Penny/Bad Horse.  Gunn/Jayne crossover called either "My Favorite Gunn" or "His Favorite Gunn" (like it matters), read by the author, complete with Jayne delivery for his lines and a deliberately exaggerated way of pronouncing "cock" (she had fully intended it to be a comic moment).  Then there was one that was clearly supposed to be romantic Angel/Spike, but then it turned out to be so badly written and completely out of character that the fact that it involved a certain kink just left us in tears. 

So, in short, if you have a strong constitution and *ever* see a badfic reading panel at a con, go to it even if you don't know the fandom.

And now SO TIRED.  I'm headed to bed as soon as I finish this episode of _Psych_ on Netflix in about literally two minutes.  And then I get to do it again tomorrow.  Feminism and Fandom!  Secret Identity Politics!  Ban This!  MOAR VENDOR HALL!  And then I'm on vacation all next week!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 21, 2014)

GUYS, I went in my first Ulta today! Discovered they had opened one in a town I sometimes go to, only about 25 miles away...and I managed to resist spending money!~But omg,  it was hard...all the pretties...I don't know how you guys who live in real towns near one do it! I'd be so poor.


----------



## SaraP (Sep 21, 2014)

I went to Ulta yesterday to spend some $$ on their $10 eyeliner and $12.50 concealer, their computers were down and they could only take cash. I never ever have real money, so I "saved" $100+


----------



## Shalott (Sep 21, 2014)

Ha ha, I never carry cash, either. And then I get in trouble because I'll need change for this or that and have to make a whole seperate transaction just to get some cash back, LOL. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

In other news, I m pretty excited right now because the possibility exists that we might be able to upgrade to the new iPhone 6, even though it isn't our upgrade time. If it actually happens, this would be the first time I've ever had a phone what wasn't at least two models old!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :w00t:


----------



## wadedl (Sep 21, 2014)

I went to Ulta today too since I had to return something in the shopping center next door and found a bunch of the Sally Hansen Gel Nail strips for $7.50 and figured I could use a coupon and $3.00 in points I had for the 2 packages. I go to pay and they were half off that so I ended up with 4 packs for  $8 and change with tax.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 21, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> GUYS, I went in my first Ulta today! Discovered they had opened one in a town I sometimes go to, only about 25 miles away...and I managed to resist spending money!~But omg,  it was hard...all the pretties...I don't know how you guys who live in real towns near one do it! I'd be so poor.


So jealous right now! No Ultas here and the nearest Sephora is in France. We have a similar store to Sephora called Douglas but those prices are insane.


----------



## chelsealady (Sep 22, 2014)

sarap said:


> I went to Ulta yesterday to spend some $$ on their $10 eyeliner and $12.50 concealer, their computers were down and they could only take cash. I never ever have real money, so I "saved" $100+


They were having problems with the credit card system at my Ulta on Saturday night too. I went in and got my hair cut. My niece is a stylist there. I was disappointed that they didn't have the black cat soap for Halloween. Good thing I already had them on order.


----------



## BSquared (Sep 22, 2014)

I have to go get face wash and dry shampoo over lunch at Ulta today so I hope their system is running ok now!! I can not live without this stuff and I don't want to run to Sephora  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@chelsealady how is your mother in law doing?


----------



## LadyK (Sep 22, 2014)

They are opening an ULTA near me this Fall!!!  I have been so excited watching it go up.  Secret Santa shopping will be so much easier this year.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealady (Sep 22, 2014)

bsquared said:


> I have to go get face wash and dry shampoo over lunch at Ulta today so I hope their system is running ok now!! I can not live without this stuff and I don't want to run to Sephora  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> @@chelsealady how is your mother in law doing?


Thank you so much for asking. But she ended up passing away on Friday. The chemo was to much for her health. We are in shock but we will get thru it.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 22, 2014)

LadyK said:


> They are opening an ULTA near me this Fall!!!  I have been so excited watching it go up.  Secret Santa shopping will be so much easier this year.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Secret Santa was my first thought, too!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 22, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> Thank you so much for asking. But she ended up passing away on Friday. The chemo was to much for her health. We are in shock but we will get thru it.


So sorry about your loss! &lt;3


----------



## DragonChick (Sep 22, 2014)

LadyK said:


> They are opening an ULTA near me this Fall!!!  I have been so excited watching it go up.  Secret Santa shopping will be so much easier this year.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Inorite? I've been hanging onto points and taking advantage of the massive bonus point days to get to platinum and to get to over 2000 points. The 10x bonus point day helped significantly with that. This means that once Secret Santa starts, I go shopping and spoil someone rotten.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And spoil myself too, but that's a given.


----------



## DragonChick (Sep 22, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> Thank you so much for asking. But she ended up passing away on Friday. The chemo was to much for her health. We are in shock but we will get thru it.


:hugs3: I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------



## BSquared (Sep 22, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> Thank you so much for asking. But she ended up passing away on Friday. The chemo was to much for her health. We are in shock but we will get thru it.


 Im so sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thinking good thoughts for you and your family :hugs3:


----------



## chelsealynn (Sep 22, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> Thank you so much for asking. But she ended up passing away on Friday. The chemo was to much for her health. We are in shock but we will get thru it.



I'm so sorry to hear that.  Hugs!  :hugs3:   :wub:


----------



## LadyK (Sep 22, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> Thank you so much for asking. But she ended up passing away on Friday. The chemo was to much for her health. We are in shock but we will get thru it.


So sorry to hear this.  Sending lots of hugs your way.   :hugs3:


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 22, 2014)

Hugs so sorry to hear that


----------



## JC327 (Sep 23, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> Thank you so much for asking. But she ended up passing away on Friday. The chemo was to much for her health. We are in shock but we will get thru it.


Sorry for your loss, I will keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 23, 2014)

Today a friend passed away and it was so suddenly and unexpected that I am still in disbelief. She was someone who had everything going for her. I still cant believe it.


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear that sweetie. I think sometimes those ones that come out of the blue hit you a little harder, there's no warning at all.  (((internet hugs)))


----------



## Shalott (Sep 23, 2014)

@@JC327 So, so sorry. Although I could never know how you feel, I understand a bit because back in the spring, a friend I'd known since middle school passed suddenly. It really knocks the wind out of you. :hugs3:

It seems like there is a sadness going around these days, so many hugs to everyone who is experiencing a difficult life event. :hugs3: :hugs3: :hugs3:


----------



## dancersmum (Sep 23, 2014)

@@chelsealady and @@JC327 - thinking of you both...so sorry... :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:


----------



## chelsealady (Sep 23, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Today a friend passed away and it was so suddenly and unexpected that I am still in disbelief. She was someone who had everything going for her. I still cant believe it.


I'm so sorry to hear that. Good thoughts going your way.


----------



## latinafeminista (Sep 23, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Today a friend passed away and it was so suddenly and unexpected that I am still in disbelief. She was someone who had everything going for her. I still cant believe it.


So sorry to hear that Jay, that's so rough.  Thinking good thoughts for you.


----------



## BSquared (Sep 23, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Today a friend passed away and it was so suddenly and unexpected that I am still in disbelief. She was someone who had everything going for her. I still cant believe it.


I'm so sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> rough week in here.


----------



## LadyK (Sep 23, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Today a friend passed away and it was so suddenly and unexpected that I am still in disbelief. She was someone who had everything going for her. I still cant believe it.


Sorry to hear this.  Hugs.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 24, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> I'm sorry to hear that sweetie. I think sometimes those ones that come out of the blue hit you a little harder, there's no warning at all.  (((internet hugs)))


Thanks, I didnt expect it to hurt so much. Its always the good ones that are gone too soon.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 24, 2014)

Shalott said:


> @@JC327 So, so sorry. Although I could never know how you feel, I understand a bit because back in the spring, a friend I'd known since middle school passed suddenly. It really knocks the wind out of you. :hugs3:
> 
> It seems like there is a sadness going around these days, so many hugs to everyone who is experiencing a difficult life event. :hugs3: :hugs3: :hugs3:


Thanks it definitely does knock the wind out of you.  The past few months have not been good at  all.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 24, 2014)

dancersmum said:


> @@chelsealady and @@JC327 - thinking of you both...so sorry... :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:


Thanks!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 24, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that. Good thoughts going your way.


Thanks!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 24, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> So sorry to hear that Jay, that's so rough.  Thinking good thoughts for you.


Thank you!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 24, 2014)

bsquared said:


> I'm so sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> rough week in here.


Thanks, I hope things look up for all of us.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 24, 2014)

LadyK said:


> Sorry to hear this.  Hugs.


Thank you,  It makes me feel better reading all your comments and well wishes all  you ladies are awesome!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 24, 2014)

Ugh, you guys.

- It's cold and rainy today

- One of my kids is sick (100 degree fever)

- I lost my debit card yesterday

- Apparently I left it at the restaurant where hubby and I got lunch.  Total my bad for leaving it there, but then the restaurant ran my card TWO MORE TIMES after we left.  Yay for my bank, who is sending me a new card, cancelling the last 2 transactions, and sending out paperwork to fill out.

Might be one of those "hide in a corner in the fetal position under a blanket til it's over" days.   :couch:  (or behind the couch, close enough).  Can't even buy pretties to make myself feel better because my card is cancelled!  Ah, irony.


----------



## LadyK (Sep 24, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Ugh, you guys.
> 
> - It's cold and rainy today
> 
> ...


Sorry today has been crappy.  I would leave some seriously bad reviews of that restaurant and contact the owner/parent company.  Someone on their staff is super shady!  

I hope the day gets better and your little one feels better soon.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 24, 2014)

I must be getting all of the good day vibes today. 


It's cool and rainy (an excellent thing for me, although it would be even more awesome if it was about ten degrees cooler and if I had gone grocery shopping for soup ingredients). 
My Missha bb cream from Memebox arrived -- with, oddly, two samples of the exact same bb cream I was ordering and one sample of the next darker shade, plus two Memebox stickers.  Each tube will last me five to six months (no-makeup weekends will help stretch things out even further), plus I still have the dregs of the tube I had been trying to make last until I received more, so I'm set for probably the next year in the bb cream department!  (I tried other bb creams and foundations, and I hated them all, so it was turning into this-stuff-or-nothing for me.)
My Starlooks Starbox arrived a day early, and now that I have it in-hand, I like all three of the makeup items (I will never like lashes, but there *are* three makeup items in there, so I can dismiss the lashes as a throwaway extra). 
The Espionage Cosmetics Kickstarter hit its first stretch goal, and they also announced their next stretch goals:  A new design unlocked every $5k, and if they hit $120k by October 6th, THEY ARE STARTING A GEEKY NAIL WRAPS SUB IN APRIL! 
The i+ta sub theme for October has been spoiled on Instagram, and it is *awesome* for horror fans. 
I still have three days of vacation plus a weekend to go before I have to go back to work!  The only plans I have are to go see _Watchmen_ tomorrow night, clean, and do laundry.
The kitties are a little calmer than they usually are.  (Then again, they may just be recharging for this evening.  Only time will tell.)
Best of all:  I just discovered the #blackcatsofinstagram hashtag!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 24, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Ugh, you guys.
> 
> - It's cold and rainy today
> 
> ...


Ugh once bf and I went to a bar we frequent and he left the tab open, but forgot to grab his card when we left. We went back within 30 minutes or so, only to find out they gave his card to someone else. They didn't even bother to read the name on it apparently. But luckily, we ended up getting our drinks and food for free, and a gift card for the place, but bf had to cancel his card and go through all that. We don't go there as much anymore.


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 24, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> Thank you so much for asking. But she ended up passing away on Friday. The chemo was to much for her health. We are in shock but we will get thru it.





JC327 said:


> Today a friend passed away and it was so suddenly and unexpected that I am still in disbelief. She was someone who had everything going for her. I still cant believe it.


I'm so very sorry for your losses!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 24, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Ugh, you guys.
> 
> - It's cold and rainy today
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that, I hope things start looking up for you and hope your kid gets better soon.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 24, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> I'm so very sorry for your losses!


Thanks!


----------



## saku (Sep 25, 2014)

i just did a 3-mile jog yesterday! it was such an accomplishment for me! i couldn't believe that i was able to go up to 3 (from 0 miles) in just a few weeks. yaaayyy!!!


----------



## LadyK (Sep 25, 2014)

Started today being super happy that it was raining in California!  Got to work and it was raining inside our building.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I was the first one in so I ended up going room by room moving equipment and covering things with tarps and garbage bags.  It's only 9:30 am here and I need a nap.  I am definitely buying some chocolate on the way home.


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 25, 2014)

saku said:


> i just did a 3-mile jog yesterday! it was such an accomplishment for me! i couldn't believe that i was able to go up to 3 (from 0 miles) in just a few weeks. yaaayyy!!!


Congrats! That is a great accomplishment! I've been training for a half marathon for a couple of months now and last week I finally feel like I found my groove and that I might just survive this thing. I may have even experienced a runner's high, lol.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 25, 2014)

LadyK said:


> Started today being super happy that it was raining in California! Got to work and it was raining inside our building.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was the first one in so I ended up going room by room moving equipment and covering things with tarps and garbage bags. It's only 9:30 am here and I need a nap. I am definitely buying some chocolate on the way home.


Yes! I'm so happy for the rain! I live about 30 miles from the King Fire, and I really hope the rain slows it down. Those poor firefighters have been out there for a week and a half.


----------



## saku (Sep 25, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> Congrats! That is a great accomplishment! I've been training for a half marathon for a couple of months now and last week I finally feel like I found my groove and that I might just survive this thing. I may have even experienced a runner's high, lol.


wow! keep it up!

i'm thinking maybe now that i've achieved my original goal -- i should aim for more! i'll probably pass out trying to do a half marathon though haha. i was only running once a week until last week when i ran twice in a week..so maybe up that a little bit more too, to 2-3 times a week. i started doing 1 mile (week1), then 1.5 (week2), 2 (week3), then 3 (week3)! i'm so glad i picked up running - it feels so good afterwards!


----------



## wadedl (Sep 25, 2014)

Got home late last night from 3 days at Disneyland. It was quite amusing seeing the girls in their fake lashes walking around. Their faces were just melting off, their eyelashes were barely hanging on by 1 or 2 and later on in the night you could tell them put more mascara on to try to keep it together and it was just a big mess. lol Light or no makeup is definitely the way to go on a hot day at Disneyland, everyone was a hot sweaty mess.

All that running talk... I could barely walk when I got out of the car last night. We had to have walked at least 10 miles a day(at least day 2 and 3). We have an app that tells you wait times and we would watch the big rides and speed walk to them if the line was short. We did both California Adventure and Disneyland on two of those day. Our hotel was about a 1/2 mile from the entrance so that is a mile each day right there.


----------



## SaraP (Sep 25, 2014)

I love this time of year at DL!! All the Halloween decor and the Mansion! I want to go....


----------



## chelsealady (Sep 25, 2014)

I love Halloween in general. Of course I have my built-in decorations with two black cats. We cleaned out from under the bed during our recent troubles. And they have rediscovered that hiding place. They've pulled out the lining and made a little cat hammock under there. Of course it is only a half inch off the ground because the boys are at least sixteen pounds a piece. But they are happy so we're happy.


----------



## Shalott (Sep 26, 2014)

Ugh, speaking of Disneyland, I have a trip planned for this weekend, but my husband refuses to ask for any time off work, so it's basically a crap shoot if he'll be able to spend the weekend with us. He's good Friday and Saturday, but hasn't found someone to take over for him on Saturday so... it may be just me and the boys.

How much fun will it be to wrangle a 6 and 12 year-olds at Disney alone? I can't even imagine, but I must go for Halloweentime! I'm a little worried because my health has been bad, so if I need emergency services while we're there, I will have to have my grandparents take the boys. They live about and hour away, in Palos Verdes. I'm worried!


----------



## wadedl (Sep 26, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Ugh, speaking of Disneyland, I have a trip planned for this weekend, but my husband refuses to ask for any time off work, so it's basically a crap shoot if he'll be able to spend the weekend with us. He's good Friday and Saturday, but hasn't found someone to take over for him on Saturday so... it may be just me and the boys.
> 
> How much fun will it be to wrangle a 6 and 12 year-olds at Disney alone? I can't even imagine, but I must go for Halloweentime! I'm a little worried because my health has been bad, so if I need emergency services while we're there, I will have to have my grandparents take the boys. They live about and hour away, in Palos Verdes. I'm worried!


If you have park hopper passes there is an area where you can draw and do other activities at California Adventure. It can get you out of the sun in the middle of the day and they teach you how to draw a different character every 30 minutes as well as other activities. The Aladdin show was awesome and takes a whole hour.


----------



## LadyK (Sep 26, 2014)

wadedl said:


> If you have park hopper passes there is an area where you can draw and do other activities at California Adventure. It can get you out of the sun in the middle of the day and they teach you how to draw a different character every 30 minutes as well as other activities. The Aladdin show was awesome and takes a whole hour.


I LOVED the Aladdin show when I was a kid.  I think it must have been a different one because I remember there being a meal involved but man was it a magical time for a 5 year old.


----------



## LadyK (Sep 26, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Ugh, speaking of Disneyland, I have a trip planned for this weekend, but my husband refuses to ask for any time off work, so it's basically a crap shoot if he'll be able to spend the weekend with us. He's good Friday and Saturday, but hasn't found someone to take over for him on Saturday so... it may be just me and the boys.
> 
> How much fun will it be to wrangle a 6 and 12 year-olds at Disney alone? I can't even imagine, but I must go for Halloweentime! I'm a little worried because my health has been bad, so if I need emergency services while we're there, I will have to have my grandparents take the boys. They live about and hour away, in Palos Verdes. I'm worried!


It is hard to have to worry about health stuff.  I do know that Disney used to have a special building for treating guests with scrapes and such and they also kept lost kids there.  (My sister ran away at Disneyland as a kid, it is one of her fondest memories)  They may be able to help if you need a place to rest or cool down.   

 Hopefully you guys will have a fabulous time with no issues.


----------



## Shalott (Sep 26, 2014)

Thank you ladies! My husband is going with us after all that (ugh, he drives me insane, but that's a whole 'nother post), so I have a little less to worry about, but this is good information and I am happy to have it! :smilehappyyes:



wadedl said:


> If you have park hopper passes there is an area where you can draw and do other activities at California Adventure. It can get you out of the sun in the middle of the day and they teach you how to draw a different character every 30 minutes as well as other activities. The Aladdin show was awesome and takes a whole hour.





LadyK said:


> It is hard to have to worry about health stuff.  I do know that Disney used to have a special building for treating guests with scrapes and such and they also kept lost kids there.  (My sister ran away at Disneyland as a kid, it is one of her fondest memories)  They may be able to help if you need a place to rest or cool down.
> 
> Hopefully you guys will have a fabulous time with no issues.


----------



## wadedl (Sep 26, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I LOVED the Aladdin show when I was a kid.  I think it must have been a different one because I remember there being a meal involved but man was it a magical time for a 5 year old.


I have never been to the dinner show one (it was not around too long) but this is like a full on Broadway production with singing and dancing, life-size  animatronic elephant elephant going through the crowd, flying carpet... My husband said it was almost as good as Wicked.


----------



## SaraP (Sep 26, 2014)

I love the Aladin show! It's very well done and even though we've seen it 10 times my hubby will still go! Air conditioned, stadium seating and the genie is (almost) unscripted comedy.

The drawing theater is also super fun and with 2 boys be sure to check the times and see what character they are featuring.  Jack Skellington is a very fun one that a 6 year old can do and yet the 12 year old will also enjoy.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 27, 2014)

LadyK said:


> Started today being super happy that it was raining in California!  Got to work and it was raining inside our building.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I was the first one in so I ended up going room by room moving equipment and covering things with tarps and garbage bags.  It's only 9:30 am here and I need a nap.  I am definitely buying some chocolate on the way home.


Sorry to hear that! Hope you were able to get some rest.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 27, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Ugh, speaking of Disneyland, I have a trip planned for this weekend, but my husband refuses to ask for any time off work, so it's basically a crap shoot if he'll be able to spend the weekend with us. He's good Friday and Saturday, but hasn't found someone to take over for him on Saturday so... it may be just me and the boys.
> 
> How much fun will it be to wrangle a 6 and 12 year-olds at Disney alone? I can't even imagine, but I must go for Halloweentime! I'm a little worried because my health has been bad, so if I need emergency services while we're there, I will have to have my grandparents take the boys. They live about and hour away, in Palos Verdes. I'm worried!


Hope you can enjoy yourself at Disneyland and not have to worry about your health.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 27, 2014)

All you ladies are making me want to go to Disneyland!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 27, 2014)

Ooh, it's cool and cloudy right now!  59 degrees, and it looks like it's thinking about raining!  It makes me want to go get some apples and make something.  I love autumn. 

ETA:  I've decided what to make!  Apple cheddar soup.  I'm making the recipe up as I go.  I tend to have quite a bit of success with this approach when it comes to soup!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 27, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Ooh, it's cool and cloudy right now!  59 degrees, and it looks like it's thinking about raining!  It makes me want to go get some apples and make something.  I love autumn.
> 
> ETA:  I've decided what to make!  Apple cheddar soup.  I'm making the recipe up as I go.  I tend to have quite a bit of success with this approach when it comes to soup!


Love that kind of weather it has been like that all week over here.  That soup sounds so yummy let us know how it turns out.


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 27, 2014)

Is it too early to start decorating for Halloween? I really only have time on the weekends, and tomorrow might be a good day to get started.


----------



## chelsealady (Sep 27, 2014)

curlytails said:


> Is it too early to start decorating for Halloween? I really only have time on the weekends, and tomorrow might be a good day to get started.


Nope. I started pulling out stuff today. I put my hangers on the front doors. The mantle got its stuff. The back door welcome sign was switched to the Halloween one. Tomorrow if it's not raining I'll change the flags and pull out the plastic pumpkin.


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 27, 2014)

Sounds like I have a Sunday plan!


----------



## wadedl (Sep 27, 2014)

The dentist down the road, his halloween decorations have been out a least a week.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 28, 2014)

curlytails said:


> Is it too early to start decorating for Halloween? I really only have time on the weekends, and tomorrow might be a good day to get started.


I will just respond to that with a fan-made video of one of my favorite/theme songs.  (Uh... here there be nudity and gore.  Not, like, _Hostel_ level, but it's all clips of various other horror movies.  And the scariest thing of all:  Remember that _Angel_ where he dances?  Yeah.)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0r2xpGT4fQ

And now I need to go wrap up and resequence a bunch of presents.  I'm doing a sort of 13 Day of Halloween/Dia de los Muertos advent calendar-ish gift exchange, and my box has to go out, like, today.  I thought that the end date was Halloween, and I planned everything out according to that endgame, but it turns out that it ends on November 2nd, so I have to rearrange things because I had planned on sending something for Brandied Fruit Day, but that's October 20th, and Day 1 of this exchange is October 21st.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 30, 2014)

I couldn't resist the halloween section today, and now I just wish I could have blue hair every day. (I doubt my job would appreciate that...but..sigh.) I DO think I'll be growing my hair out, now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 30, 2014)

...well, that's bigger than I intended. ANYWAY. My point...I want blue hair.


----------



## Dashery (Sep 30, 2014)

@@yousoldtheworld It looks so cute!  Isn't Halloween just the best?  :wub:


----------



## SaraP (Sep 30, 2014)

Me too, me too! Sometimes I hate being a grownup with responsibilities!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 30, 2014)

Dashery said:


> @@yousoldtheworld It looks so cute!  Isn't Halloween just the best?  :wub:


Thanks and YES, I start feeling like "IT'S HALLOWEEN SEASON" in june, it's ridiculous!


----------



## SaraP (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## chelsealynn (Sep 30, 2014)

@@yousoldtheworld  The blue looks so cute!  Too bad you can't channel your inner Katy Perry and wear it whenever you please   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 30, 2014)

Tomorrow we put up our only Halloween decoration, my beloved ten-foot tall black cat blow-up!  Our neighbors kid us about being the "cat house" because of all our rescue kitties.

Four cats absolutely refuse to come indoors, they have all been spayed/neutered and are current on their shots and the neighbors spoil those four plum rotten. The cats travel door to door and have cleaned two carports of mice problems. So my huge black cat is both for Halloween and a celebration of our rescues.


----------



## LadyK (Oct 1, 2014)

I can't wait for Halloween!  I love dressing up and handing out candy.  Anyone doing a costume this year?  I would love to see Halloween makeup/costume pics!


----------



## SaraP (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm going to be Medusa and the hubby is going as a statue =)

*kiddo's are going as Greek gods (TBD) and the baby boston is going as the 3 headed dog.

** The makeup will be fun!


----------



## LadyK (Oct 1, 2014)

I love it @Sarap.  I keep wondering if I'll have time to make spider legs for my dog.


----------



## SaraP (Oct 1, 2014)

@@LadyK if you have a dollar tree or 99 store, you can pick up the cat tails and use them as legs. We did that one year and it worked great, they have a wire inside so you can bend them into the shape of the legs.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 1, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I couldn't resist the halloween section today, and now I just wish I could have blue hair every day. (I doubt my job would appreciate that...but..sigh.) I DO think I'll be growing my hair out, now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That color looks amazing on you!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 1, 2014)

When it rains it pours, woke up to no hot water and a messed up boiler this morning luckily the landlord took care of that. Oh and my  clothes dryer died so had to buy another one today. All I kept thinking was about all the makeup I could buy with the money we spent. Now I have to tighten my budget and may not be able to buy most if any of the holiday makeup sets I wanted. Gotta love being a responsible adult!


----------



## lovepink (Oct 1, 2014)

JC327 said:


> When it rains it pours, woke up to no hot water and a messed up boiler this morning luckily the landlord took care of that. Oh and my  clothes dryer died so had to buy another one today. All I kept thinking was about all the makeup I could buy with the money we spent. Now I have to tighten my budget and may not be able to buy most if any of the holiday makeup sets I wanted. Gotta love being a responsible adult!


Oh no!  So sorry to hear!  I really hope this trend of bad things is over and you are up for more positive things!  Keep your head up!  And yay for being an adult!


----------



## Shalott (Oct 1, 2014)

Ha ha, I'm the Halloween Grinch. Every year I wait until the very last minute to buy my kids' costumes, so they end up being whatever is cheap and left over. I refuse to pass out candy, and I don't decorate. My kids can carve pumpkins, and we'll put those out on the back porch, but not the front because I know some jerky teenager will come steal them, and I'd hate to see my kids upset like that.

... Halloween is basically one more holiday I need to get through until Christmas. :lol: :santa:


----------



## Dashery (Oct 1, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Ha ha, I'm the Halloween Grinch. Every year I wait until the very last minute to buy my kids' costumes, so they end up being whatever is cheap and left over. I refuse to pass out candy, and I don't decorate. My kids can carve pumpkins, and we'll put those out on the back porch, but not the front because I know some jerky teenager will come steal them, and I'd hate to see my kids upset like that.
> 
> ... Halloween is basically one more holiday I need to get through until Christmas. :lol: :santa:


Jack-o-laterns get stolen in your neighborhood? :scared:

I actually think there would be revolt in my town if anybody messed with the pumpkins. Halloween is a _biiiiiiiiiig_ deal.


----------



## Shalott (Oct 1, 2014)

Dashery said:


> Jack-o-laterns get stolen in your neighborhood? :scared:
> 
> I actually think there would be revolt in my town if anybody messed with the pumpkins. Halloween is a _biiiiiiiiiig_ deal.


Not _everywhere,_ but in our immediate vicinity are a group of high school kids who think they are bad-a$$. They've been known to egg cars and houses, break windows and slash tires. They're basically delinquent hooligans, and I have no doubt they'd smash up some pumpkins!


----------



## dancersmum (Oct 2, 2014)

Ladies - is anyone having the same issue I'm having with MUT?  Everytime I try and come on - I get new tabs opened with sites I DEFINITELY (webcams of young girls...ummmm...NO) have no interest in - I have no pop ups allowed and all anti virus running but every time I come to visit you all I get all this awful stuff....!!!  Anyone have any bright ideas - I can't figure out what else I can do to avoid it but at this rate I can't open MUT when I'm at work because I'm scared of what else will open!!


----------



## SaraP (Oct 2, 2014)

Whoa I'm not having that problem. .


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 2, 2014)

Opinions please.  I love the pattern, it's very cute for little girls but I'm on the fence with the yarn I chose.  I can't decide whether or not I should just rip it out and do something else with that yarn.  I thought it was stripes not "splashes".


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 2, 2014)

Honestly I love the coat but not the splotchiness of the yarn BUT and a big but here kids LOVE having colors like that, mixing patterns, bright colors, etc. so what might not appeal to adults would be LOVED by young'uns  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm bursting at the seams about my birthday present and I only have the first half! I got my lighting set up today. My anniversary/birthday gift is a new camera. I'm so excited I can work at night now!



Spoiler



Before and after phone photos

before




after


----------



## lovepink (Oct 2, 2014)

I know it is barely October and some people aren't ready for Halloween let alone Christmas but I wanted to share my Christmas card idea!

Every year we take photo Christmas cards to send to our family (mostly in the midwest).  Every year we pick a location in our city and have similar but different outfits.  This year my friend who does our photos is going to the Phillipines so we will be taking photos early.  I have decided I want to do them at the Hotel Del Coronado and I REALLY want them to be Great Gatsby themed!

I am envisioning a flapper like dress for me and headband, pearls or a head band for the girl dog, a newsboy cap or bow tie for the boy dog and I am not sure what I can talk my husband into wearing.  He thinks the theme is dumb and costumey but I have the idea in my head and it won't go away!

I know I am crazy but I think it would be so fun!  In past years we have worn: our favorite colors, red/green, blue stripes, western style shirts, coordinating polos, and last year we were in the same color family.


----------



## LadyK (Oct 2, 2014)

lovepink said:


> I know it is barely October and some people aren't ready for Halloween let alone Christmas but I wanted to share my Christmas card idea!
> 
> Every year we take photo Christmas cards to send to our family (mostly in the midwest).  Every year we pick a location in our city and have similar but different outfits.  This year my friend who does our photos is going to the Phillipines so we will be taking photos early.  I have decided I want to do them at the Hotel Del Coronado and I REALLY want them to be Great Gatsby themed!
> 
> ...


That idea sounds really cute!  I would love to get a Christmas card like that.


----------



## lovepink (Oct 2, 2014)

LadyK said:


> That idea sounds really cute!  I would love to get a Christmas card like that.


Thanks!  I have a feeling whoever I get for Secret Santa will get one too!  I wanted to enclose a card last year (our photo card) but felt they may find it weird or creepy so I did not.  We are also those crazy people that inclue our dogs due to lack of children!

Also it is funny as many times the cards are on people's fridges and when I went to a wedding people when introduced to me were like "oh you are the girl off the fridge!"  

At this point I feel we have been doing them for so long (6 years) we have to step our game up!

My favorite card was when we moved in 2012 and we put our dog in a box, took a picture then sent photo cards with "we are living out of boxes!" and our new address.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 2, 2014)

DonnaD said:


> Opinions please. I love the pattern, it's very cute for little girls but I'm on the fence with the yarn I chose. I can't decide whether or not I should just rip it out and do something else with that yarn. I thought it was stripes not "splashes".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What size is it? It's fine for toddler or smaller. It's to busy for anybody bigger that that. Of course I don't have kids and the only little kid(2) I'm around is a boy, who refuses to wear anything but super hero clothes. So I may not be the best person to give an opinion. But it is a very cute pattern.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 2, 2014)

Man, I tell you, only I could have a dream THIS BORING that involved Michael Fassbender:  I was getting ready to be the first female pitcher on a major league team, although no one seemed to know that it was happening.  The game was about to start in, like, fifteen minutes.  Apparently because it was a dream, there was no warmup time.  Or uniforms.  And I'm not entirely sure where the field was.

Anyway.  The game was at a huge fairgrounds complex, but like a World’s Fair, not just a random county/state fair, so it was crowded and a complete maze of buildings, and I was all by myself trying to find the right building and room.  FINALLY, I found the room, and it’s kind of like a small lecture hall, and Michael Fassbender was there in his capacity as a famous actor, just kind of walking around the whole room and flexing his sculpted jawline at everyone.  And then I found a seat and sat down, and Beyonce and Jay-Z (but no Blue Ivy) were walking down the row of seats behind me handing out goodie bag items, and Beyonce stopped to let me know that my eyeshadow was “fierce.”  And then I woke up.

So…  Simultaneously utterly mundane and seriously WTF.  And maybe a sign I need to rewatch _X-Men: First Class_.  And order more eyeshadow.  Because that is just a given.  I have *no clue* where the whole baseball thing comes from.  I am...  not a fan.  To put it mildly.  I do like the Macklemore song "My Oh My," but that's more due to the hardcore nostalgia factor.  I was in Seattle from 1992 until 2008.  Even if you hated and actively avoided baseball, you heard that Dave Niehaus call over and *over*.  And *everywhere*.  It gets seriously dusty whenever I hear that song because 1995 was a really important and awesome year for me. 

In unrelated news, Monday was the first day back at work after vacation.  I got *really* fond of sleeping in, and I somehow managed to turn off one alarm and sleep through two others (the battery in my fourth alarm died).  Yes, I need all of these alarms, as evidenced by Monday morning.  I did wake up in time to get ready and drive (I usually take the bus) to work in forty minutes, so I was only twenty minutes late, which is still before most people in the office get there.  I told a few coworkers but forgot to tell my boss when she got in.  I finally remembered in the afternoon when she was eating lunch.  She laughed at me so hard I was a little afraid she was going to snort yogurt out her nose.  To say she was unconcerned with my tardiness is an understatement.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 3, 2014)

But hey, Beyonce told you your eyeshadow was fierce!  TOTALLY an amazing dream by my standards!

I dreamed about the characters of How I Met Your Mother last night because I pretty much watched the final season in 2 days.  Then I watched the last 2 episodes this morning and was *quite* unhappy with how it ended (I know, I'm several months late on that opinion).  Hoping for something different tonight!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 3, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> But hey, Beyonce told you your eyeshadow was fierce!  TOTALLY an amazing dream by my standards!
> 
> I dreamed about the characters of How I Met Your Mother last night because I pretty much watched the final season in 2 days.  Then I watched the last 2 episodes this morning and was *quite* unhappy with how it ended (I know, I'm several months late on that opinion).  Hoping for something different tonight!


I heard about the ending and didn't even bother watching the last season. I hate it when shows royally f up the ending.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 3, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> But hey, Beyonce told you your eyeshadow was fierce!  TOTALLY an amazing dream by my standards!
> 
> I dreamed about the characters of How I Met Your Mother last night because I pretty much watched the final season in 2 days.  Then I watched the last 2 episodes this morning and was *quite* unhappy with how it ended (I know, I'm several months late on that opinion).  Hoping for something different tonight!


OH NO!!!! I am watching the last season but my husband but he won't just watch it all at once since he like to save shows that are good. Maybe I should just make him watch the rest and get it over with.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 3, 2014)

GUYS. Secret Santa signups start in a less than a month! WHOOOOOOOO!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/134496-2014-secret-santa-rules/


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 3, 2014)

Also, there is a poll regarding the sign up window for Secret Santa:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/134500-vital-do-i-close-the-sign-up-window-early-or-leave-as-is/


----------



## Shalott (Oct 3, 2014)

Okay question of morality:

I ordered one of the Rocky Horror Greasepaint Sticks from MAC online because I love those suckers and they haven't released any in foreverrrrrrr. This morning I had two MAC packages at my door. One was a Greasepaint Stick, as ordered with the correct invoice. The second was a Mineralize Skinfinish in Medium Deep, with an invoice that said "Greasepaint Stick". I didn't get charged for the powder.

They obviously shipped the wrong item, realized it and then in the same time frame shipped the correct item. What I wonder is, should I send the wrong item back? I feel bad keeping it, especially since it was worth more than the original item ordered, and MAC does offer free return labels now. On the other hand, I can probably use it as a bronzer or a coppery blush, or give it away, so having it isn't totally useless. MAC probably doesn't expect the return, or they would have e-mailed me about it.

So... what would you ladies do in this situation?


----------



## lovepink (Oct 3, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Okay question of morality:
> 
> I ordered one of the Rocky Horror Greasepaint Sticks from MAC online because I love those suckers and they haven't released any in foreverrrrrrr. This morning I had two MAC packages at my door. One was a Greasepaint Stick, as ordered with the correct invoice. The second was a Mineralize Skinfinish in Medium Deep, with an invoice that said "Greasepaint Stick". I didn't get charged for the powder.
> 
> ...


I would contact them and see if they want it back.  It is likely they will not as they would probably damage it out not knowing if you used the product or tampered with it.  Then you can keep for yourself or make a gift of it.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 3, 2014)

Keep it. Don't worry about it and enjoy guilt free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> don't forget how big these companies are!



Shalott said:


> Okay question of morality:
> 
> I ordered one of the Rocky Horror Greasepaint Sticks from MAC online because I love those suckers and they haven't released any in foreverrrrrrr. This morning I had two MAC packages at my door. One was a Greasepaint Stick, as ordered with the correct invoice. The second was a Mineralize Skinfinish in Medium Deep, with an invoice that said "Greasepaint Stick". I didn't get charged for the powder.
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 3, 2014)

Yep, I'd keep it - especially since pretty much every company I know of destroys/throws out returned cosmetics, for safety reasons. Might as well get some use out of it - it's THEIR screwup!


----------



## BSquared (Oct 4, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Okay question of morality:
> 
> I ordered one of the Rocky Horror Greasepaint Sticks from MAC online because I love those suckers and they haven't released any in foreverrrrrrr. This morning I had two MAC packages at my door. One was a Greasepaint Stick, as ordered with the correct invoice. The second was a Mineralize Skinfinish in Medium Deep, with an invoice that said "Greasepaint Stick". I didn't get charged for the powder.
> 
> ...


I would thank the makeup gods for bestowing their blessings upon my doorstep and go about my merry life with a bronzed face  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Oct 4, 2014)

I found a split end today!  This hasn't happened since the Clinton administration.  My hair just hasn't been long enough to develop them for a long, long time.

In unrelated news, whoo, Kickstarter stretch goals!  Geeky nail wrap sub is go!  I look forward to forcing everyone to see them and hear about them next year!


----------



## Shalott (Oct 4, 2014)

Thank you ladies for your input - I was feeling a bit guilty for keeping it, but on the reminder that they will likely destroy it anyway, my guilt has eased some. :lol:


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 4, 2014)

It's actually cool outside! I need a scarf and a hot cocoa stat!


----------



## SaraP (Oct 4, 2014)

I love fall! We are toasty at just under 100 =( so I'm super jealous~!


----------



## wadedl (Oct 4, 2014)

sarap said:


> I love fall! We are toasty at just under 100 =( so I'm super jealous~!


At least its cooling off throughout the week.

We went to the mountains today and it was cooling down in the afternoon and it felt wonderful!


----------



## BSquared (Oct 4, 2014)

I would take warm weather, it is freezing here! Supposed to be like 32 tonight I am not ready for winter!!


----------



## Shalott (Oct 4, 2014)

Ugh, so Denny's has a new seasonal menu with Pumpkin Pancakes and Gingerbread French Toast... and I couldn't decide and hand both. I am really regretting that decision, now. 

I am the most anti-fall and winter (as seasons) person you will find. I love fall _stuff_ and I am the obnoxious type that begins Christmas before Thanksgiving (US). But it is 8:40 pm and still 84 degrees outside and I am perfectly okay with that. I'm a freak who loves 115 degree weather. :hehe:


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 4, 2014)

We hit 96 today and I love it. It could be like this forever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Oct 5, 2014)

The weather *wants* to be cool, and the spiders think it already is, but it still passed 80 today.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And my apartment is still 82 at 10:30pm.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It's a good thing I haven't moved the air conditioner out of my bedroom yet.

In unrelated news, my black kitty is such a brave little soldier that he startles himself whenever he makes an unexpected sound.  He just banged into a metal bucket and jumped about an inch and a half into the air.  He has actually launched himself a solid foot and a half -- maybe even two -- directly vertical before.


----------



## Shalott (Oct 5, 2014)

@@meaganola NOoooo not the S-WORD!!!! (spiders) 

... Does them thinking it's cold mean they are coming inside?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *insert flamethrower emoticon here*


----------



## JC327 (Oct 5, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Oh no!  So sorry to hear!  I really hope this trend of bad things is over and you are up for more positive things!  Keep your head up!  And yay for being an adult!


Thanks! I am very much looking foward to things getting better.


----------



## LadyK (Oct 5, 2014)

It is pretty warm here too but the mornings are cool enough for it to feel like Fall.  

Some friends are throwing a baby shower and I made little thank you gifts yesterday with spice cookies, pumpkin spice chai tea, and fall leaf glitter in little bags with gold ties.  I love all the opportunities to make little gifts this time of year.  I think I enjoy the gift-giving more than the gift getting.  

I can't wait for it to really cool down so I can break out the fuzzy socks and apple cider!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 5, 2014)

@@Shalott Yup.  And stringing their webs all over the place, including across my (outdoors) stairs at night and random spots all over the place, including the middle of the air where there are no apparent anchor points for them to attach the ends.  Last winter, (spoiler because arachnophobia)



Spoiler



I had a HUGE spider LIVING IN THE LIGHT FIXTURE OUTSIDE MY DOOR (if you dig back far enough in my Instagram account, you can find a photo, but I'm not going to post it here because DO NOT WANT TO SEE), most likely because it was a warm spot.  It would move out of the fixture at times and would scamper back when I got near it, but it made no effort to get inside, so I left it alone.  I decided to name it Lola.  Then we had an epic freeze, and Lola would venture out of the fixture but not quite as far.  Then the bulb burned out on, like, a Monday or Tuesday.  I was not about to change it in the dark because SPIDER, but my schedule means that I am not home during daylight hours during the workweek, so I left it until the weekend.  And then I noticed Lola dangling from a web Friday night, dead. 


So...  That was that.  No more Lola. 

As a rule, if one of those *things* is in my apartment, it is instasquished, unless Oscar spots it.  In that case, I let him play with it and then eat it.  And then I give him a bunch of treats.  If I let that cat outside, there would be a trail of blood from here to wherever he ended up meeting a coyote.  I'm honestly not sure who would win that fight.  (If Edgar sees it first, I just go ahead and squish.  He will just sit and watch, not play and eat.)


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 5, 2014)

It's 46 here today! Sweatshirt weather. I love Fall, but I wish it lasted longer. People are already talking about what a rough Winter we're supposed to get this year and I'm dreading it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Oct 5, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> It's 46 here today! Sweatshirt weather. I love Fall, but I wish it lasted longer. People are already talking about what a rough Winter we're supposed to get this year and I'm dreading it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That full on coat and scarf weather for San Diego.


----------



## SaraP (Oct 5, 2014)

@@wadedl that's freeeezing!


----------



## wadedl (Oct 5, 2014)

sarap said:


> @@wadedl that's freeeezing!


I know! Seriously! I know people that freeze in the low 70s! Lol


----------



## meaganola (Oct 5, 2014)

It's supposed to be in the mid-to-upper 70s this week, and it's supposed to get up to 82 today.  I'm contemplating heading over to the farmers' market two blocks away to get an onion and make tuna casserole.  I might also skip the onion, add extra garlic, and call it good.  I really need to start keeping bags of frozen onions on hand for days like this:  Motivated enough to make a vat of something for dinner this week but not motivated enough to leave my apartment for any reason. 

And now, time to go scrub the bathtub.  And then deal with piles of clean laundry.  Do I know how to live it up or what?  Tonight, I'm going to start on my Halloween nail series, starting with Espionage Cosmetics Killer wraps, barring breakage during the aforementioned tasks.  I had been planning on ending the month with them, but my nails are approaching the length that means they will need to be chopped down, and these are wraps that deserve some length, so I'll start with them unless I break a nail today!  (And I do have several alternatives if I do break one.  The final plan will depend on how short I end up going.)


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 5, 2014)

I need to move somewhere warmer. I'm ok with this weather, but once it gets below 40 I kind of give up &amp; become a hermit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We had record lows last year &amp; they're saying this year is going to be even worse so...yeah, I'm not venturing out in that unless I absolutely have to!

On a happier note, I think we're going to go to the pumpkin patch next weekend!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Oct 5, 2014)

We just went to Alaska and had to buy all new winter gear. No need for super warm stuff here and our snowboarding gear is even light. Alaska was in the 70's and was really nice, we waaaay over packed.


----------



## SaraP (Oct 5, 2014)

@meaganola I mix vinegar (75%) with the blue dawn dish soap (25%) and spray the shower, wait 20 minutes and it dissolves all the soap scum. No scrubbing just a quick wipe down. Works better then anything I've ever purchased.


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 5, 2014)

It's really cold in Chicago  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I turned on the heat this morning!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 5, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> It's 46 here today! Sweatshirt weather. I love Fall, but I wish it lasted longer. People are already talking about what a rough Winter we're supposed to get this year and I'm dreading it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm going to be in WI basically all this week (tomah and then Appleton!) I realized that I only brought ONE coat/jacket thing with me down to TN. Whoops.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 5, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> It's really cold in Chicago  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I turned on the heat this morning!


I heard it snowed a little bit there on Friday..is that true?! 

Don't feel bad, we've had the heat on for almost a month. My boyfriend &amp; I are both huge babies about the cold.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 5, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> I'm going to be in WI basically all this week (tomah and then Appleton!) I realized that I only brought ONE coat/jacket thing with me down to TN. Whoops.


YAY Wisconsin! I think it's supposed to be warmer the rest of the week..high fifties/sixties.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 5, 2014)

Shalott said:


> @@meaganola NOoooo not the S-WORD!!!! (spiders)
> 
> ... Does them thinking it's cold mean they are coming inside?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *insert flamethrower emoticon here*


Unfortunately yes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> last week there was a huge one on the stairs and I was trapped upstairs for hours. I refused to leave even though I had tons of errands to run because I figured it was worse if I came back and it was nowhere to be found. Finally (like 2 hours later) I got brave and decided to go out back and come in through the basement and stab it to death with a big piece of wood. I have so many crazy spider killing stories lol. I'm terrified of them so I have to be able to kill it from like 6 feet away. Things get creative.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 5, 2014)

It's still 90 degrees here this weekend, I wish the weather would give us a break. I just worry that we'll have another mild winter and our drought will be even worse. It's fall, it's October, just rain a little would ya!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 5, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Unfortunately yes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> last week there was a huge one on the stairs and I was trapped upstairs for hours. I refused to leave even though I had tons of errands to run because I figured it was worse if I came back and it was nowhere to be found. Finally (like 2 hours later) I got brave and decided to go out back and come in through the basement and stab it to death with a big piece of wood. I have so many crazy spider killing stories lol. I'm terrified of them so I have to be able to kill it from like 6 feet away. Things get creative.


So glad I'm not the only one who kills spiders in insane ways! I usually just make my boyfriend kill them for me, but if he isn't home, I will NOT just squish them with toilet paper or something. I usually wrap a paper towel around our Swiffer &amp; just use that so I don't have to get to close to them. 

Last weekend there was one that had created a web all the way across our deck &amp; the puppy had to go out. Her chain was on the OTHER side of the web, so instead I put her leash on and we went out the back door and walked aaaaall the way around the house to the front yard.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 5, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I heard it snowed a little bit there on Friday..is that true?!
> 
> Don't feel bad, we've had the heat on for almost a month. My boyfriend &amp; I are both huge babies about the cold.


Yeah! Recorded at O'Hare! I didn't see it though.. it didn't seem that cold for the majority of the day. In the interest of full disclosure though, I stayed in on Friday night and snuggled all day Saturday. My leaving the bed was minimal, as I decided that being able to see Netflix from the bed was key.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 5, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Yeah! Recorded at O'Hare! I didn't see it though.. it didn't seem that cold for the majority of the day. In the interest of full disclosure though, I stayed in on Friday night and snuggled all day Saturday. My leaving the bed was minimal, as I decided that being able to see Netflix from the bed was key.


I like how you think.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

We got new couches for the living room and we've pretty much been on them all weekend. The Office on Netflix for days. Except today, because football!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 5, 2014)

@@SaraP I think you underestimate how long it's been since I scrubbed the bathtub.

I actually have a spider squishing tool since I seem to get a lot of HUGE spiders on the ceiling, possibly because they know that Oz can't get them if they're up there.  It's a Swiffer.


----------



## SaraP (Oct 5, 2014)

My hubby uses bar soap (and I can't get him to switch!), so even with weekly cleaning I have buildup...


----------



## BSquared (Oct 5, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> It's really cold in Chicago  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I turned on the heat this morning!


Here too, I made the mistake of not putting it on last night and woke up to a 56 degree house. I was FREEZING.


----------



## Christa W (Oct 5, 2014)

Just think of this.... Spiders are predatory and will kill other spiders and other creatures.  If there's a good sized spider there... there's nothing else there.  If the spider is gone.. just think of what could be there. 

If you have a giant spider lets say in a dark dank area...why do you think he's that big.. he's eating something.  If he dies there could be tons of icky things that would take over that space.

*note* I used to be terrified of spiders before I moved to Florida.  Like damn near arachnophobia.  Now I have a much different point of view.  I don't like seeing them or having them in any area in my house that I am in.  I make my boyfriend relocate them sometimes...

I will leave you with the story of spider bro..


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 5, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I like how you think.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> We got new couches for the living room and we've pretty much been on them all weekend. The Office on Netflix for days. Except today, because football!


New couches are the best! We totally would have been in the living room had the fire been working but I don't get pilot lights. Today is absolutely football day! RedZone forever! Trying to keep up (terribly) on our FF League!


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 5, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Here too, I made the mistake of not putting it on last night and woke up to a 56 degree house. I was FREEZING.


Yeah it was 62 when I woke up this morning! It took me a full 20 minutes to convince myself that I should get out of bed. Not throwing my down comforter on my bed last night was a terrible decision. And also realizing that there were no warm clothes near my bed when I woke up was terrible.


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 5, 2014)

I have the sliding glass door open to catch some of the breeze. Of course that means the kitty has made it her mission to bring all of the lizards inside. So we opened put the screen door in place and put up the baby gate so the kitty can't go outside and we can still enjoy the nice weather. Now the she is meowing up a storm and seems thoroughly confused about why she can't get outside anymore.



Spoiler


----------



## meaganola (Oct 5, 2014)

@@Christa W Nope, mind not changing over here.  I used to not have problems with spiders until I got a nasty bite from some unidentified spider that resulted in a *huge* green/purple/brown lump on my ankle (no fever or other symptoms, so I just had to deal with the nightmarish itching for something like a month) and my cousin was hospitalized after an encounter with a brown recluse.  After that, if they're inside, squish.


----------



## SaraP (Oct 5, 2014)

I lived with a roommate that was petrified of spiders, so I had to be strong and take care of em. Now I have a husband to send in and kill things for me =)


----------



## jocedun (Oct 5, 2014)

Jumping in to share in spider misery! 

I grew up in Alaska where the spiders are not very big (I was still terrified) but they are soooo much worse here in Chicago, especially in our high rise building! I can't even imagine living in a place like Florida.

These high-rise spiders have really long, striped legs, and there are thousands of them on our building. They build webs in our windows and are super active at night when our lights are on drawing in the bugs. Sometimes I look out our living room windows and there will be 6-10 large spiders competing for food. They don't usually get inside, but for whatever reason, the ones that come inside are HUGE. Not babies. Mature, terrifying adults. I have only had two indoor sightings this summer and I was lucky that someone else was here to kill them haha. 

We also have an indoor pool and deck on the 30th/top floor of our building but I REFUSE to use it May-September because the spiders are sooooooo bad. They are HUGE up there and they coat the windows. They also get inside pretty often.. and the drown in the pool. It is really unpleasant to be relaxed in the sauna or shower and see a giant spider. Once was enough!! 

But on a positive note, the swiffer tip is AMAZING. I am totally going to remember that in case I ever need to defend myself. In Alaska we used to complain about the mice/voles but I would much rather deal with the mice again.


----------



## Shalott (Oct 5, 2014)

I never had a problem with spiders, but before we moved to Vegas, when we were still in Idaho, we lived in a basement apartment that was INFESTED. We had Hobo spiders (NorWesterners known these) and gigantic wolf spiders. One was so big once, it scared my dog, a boxer mix. They were everywhere, in the furniture, in the beds, in our clothes - we could not escape them. And since neither species builds webs, spraying did nothing.

I would vacuum them up with the nozzle attachment, but some were too big for it!

Here the only spiders I see are these goofy house spiders that hang out in corners and do nothing - I don't mind them at all. I also see Black Widows on occasion, but they don't like people so if you make your presence known, they'll leave. I only kill them if they are around where my kids play.

But my greatest fear in the world are the camel spiders. Don't look it up, if you don't already know. I haven't seen one, yet, our area isn't rural enough but.... omg. I would literally have a heart attack and die if I saw a big one.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 5, 2014)

A couple of years ago, my favorite indie perfume company did a series based on spiders.  WITH PICTURES ON THE LABELS.  I specifically refused to decant that series.

And, yup, hobo spiders.  Those are the ones I squish if Oz doesn't eat them first.  I've stopped screaming when I see them, though.  That's a *huge* improvement for me.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 5, 2014)

HEY, I KNOW!  LET'S STOP TALKING ABOUT SPIDERS!  (Just a personal thing.  It's giving me the willies.)  I'll confess that I received a box of wrapped presents, and I can only open them on specific days.  It's basically like an advent calendar that ends with Dia de los Muertos (it was originally going to be Halloween, and then we remembered about DdlM, so it was extended).  Something in there smelled *really* good, and this afternoon, I realized that the tape on one of the presents was kind of not sticky, as if the contents had leaked, so I pulled it out the bottom of the wrapping paper (since the tape on that end disappeared) and discovered *that* was what was making it smell so good!  A decant of a hair gloss I've been wanting!  It's leaked just enough to make everything smell *amazing* but not enough to wreck anything.  I was tempted to just take it out and start using it *now*, but I wrapped it back up, put it back in the box of wrapped goodies, and made sure it was sitting upright so it wouldn't leak any more.  CANNOT WAIT until the 22nd (because that's the day I get to open it officially) now!

(And I have a very good idea of what I'm getting on November 2nd due to an email I received while the gathering of the presents was in progress.  If I turn out to be correct, *so* excited for that one and looking forward to putting that photo up on Instagram!)


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 5, 2014)

PSA: Matilda is on ABC Family right now. I love this movie too much.


----------



## Shalott (Oct 5, 2014)

I found a Nordstrom Rack today that I didn't even know existed and found *knee-high Docs* extra 25% off clearance. This was literally a lifelong dream come true, and yes I did grow up in the '90's why do you ask? :lol:


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 5, 2014)

curlytails said:


> I have the sliding glass door open to catch some of the breeze. Of course that means the kitty has made it her mission to bring all of the lizards inside. So we opened put the screen door in place and put up the baby gate so the kitty can't go outside and we can still enjoy the nice weather. Now the she is meowing up a storm and seems thoroughly confused about why she can't get outside anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man we had a couple cats who would stick their claws into the screen door and slide it open. This happened especially at night, we would walk away for a minute, and then there would be a ton of bugs inside because she wasn't courteous enough to close it behind her...


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 5, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I found a Nordstrom Rack today that I didn't even know existed and found *knee-high Docs* extra 25% off clearance. This was literally a lifelong dream come true, and yes I did grow up in the '90's why do you ask? :lol:


I've wanted knee high dr martens because I wanted to be Jane Lane soooo badly. I was allowed to expense steel toe boots for work and I got Docs.... Didn't realize everyone else gets theirs from Walmart or Sketchers. whoops. I would love to see your boots!!!!

(the perks of having an older sister and a mom who love tv: watching Daria, Dawson's Creek, and Buffy as a 1st Grader. 1997 FTW. When my friends in highschool started watching these shows after discovering them on DVD I was like Psssh. I watched those shows WEEKLY. I still definitely wish I was Jane.)


----------



## Shalott (Oct 6, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> I've wanted knee high dr martens because I wanted to be Jane Lane soooo badly. I was allowed to expense steel toe boots for work and I got Docs.... Didn't realize everyone else gets theirs from Walmart or Sketchers. whoops. I would love to see your boots!!!!
> 
> (the perks of having an older sister and a mom who love tv: watching Daria, Dawson's Creek, and Buffy as a 1st Grader. 1997 FTW. When my friends in highschool started watching these shows after discovering them on DVD I was like Psssh. I watched those shows WEEKLY. I still definitely wish I was Jane.)


I'll get a pic when I get them laced - if I'm wearing them be warned, I have huge calves from ages of horseback riding, so they won't lace up all the way! :lol:

ETA: Okay so by laced I meant as far as they would go because &lt;---- huge calves.






I am embarrassed though because I don't have a stand up mirror since my cheapo from Target broke so the angle is terrible.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 6, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I'll get a pic when I get them laced - if I'm wearing them be warned, I have huge calves from ages of horseback riding, so they won't lace up all the way! :lol:
> 
> ETA: Okay so by laced I meant as far as they would go because &lt;---- huge calves.
> 
> ...


LOVE THEM!! They are oxblood! So jealous! I always wanted those when I was younger and I never bought them.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 6, 2014)

Ah, Doc Martens.  My one true shoe love.  I have two pairs of fourteen-eye boots:  Hot pink patent leather and black with embroidered cherry blossoms.  They are both so hot that I can only wear them in the coldest part of winter (and, man, I was *very* glad to have them this past February for this express purpose!).  I was once told by a guy in a super hipster shop that the pink ones looked like stripper boots, but not in a snotty way ("those look like stripper boots" is considered a comparing statement in this town, not anything derogatory).  More like wonder tinged with jealousy.  It was clearly meant as a compliment. 

I also have a pair of pebbled oxblood Pascals I'm still breaking in and (MY ABSOLUTE FAVORITES) a pair of made-in-England black 1460s with DRAGONS embroidered on the sides (I got them from Sierra Outpost for, like, fifty bucks probably eighteen years ago.  I should think about getting them resoled, but they're so beat up overall that the slick soles are kind of part of the charm).  I love 1460s and Pascals.  I think these will be my next pair.  Or maybe these.  Or these.  Or even these.  I tried these the last time I was shoe shopping (when I ended up with the oxblood ones), but the patent leather just isn't flexible enough for me.  I also have a pair of chunky clubby almost platform monk straps.  I need super thick socks when I wear those, though.

Oh, and I also have some amazing green boots (also made in England since that was before they started making them wherever most of them are made now) with slightly pointier toes than the usual Docs.  They remind me of elf shoes.  It seems like they're seven-eye instead of eight.  I got those for $69 at some point between 1992 and 1994 (those years are really fuzzy), and I walked two miles two and from college in them pretty much every day for my last two quarters.  The soles are almost completely worn down.  I haven't worn them in years, though.  I should dig them out one of these days and see if they still fit.  My feet have gotten a lot wider since then.  They were total early '90s grunge scene boots, utterly appropriate for a twentysomething in Seattle.  Which I was.  Damn, I miss the '90s, albeit for far different reasons than what seems like most people in this thread.

Ahem.  Docs.  Yes.  I love them.  They're probably my longest non-human relationship at this point.  I have... seven pair (I forgot to mention the shimmery purple cap-toed platform ones that I haven't worn in years.  I just forget about them).  And pretty much live in them (and sneakers on the weekends) from October until April.

(I'm coming up on 43.  I got my first pair of Docs in, like, 1987.  I miss those shoes.  They were amazing monk straps.  Ooh, I think they were these.  Alas, I was still in high school, so my feet weren't quite done growing, and I finally had to get rid of them so I would stop trying to cram my feet into them because OW.  And now I can't seem to wear anything of an Oxford nature thanks to a big old bunion anyway.  Thanks, college foot injury!  I will probably continue to wear Docs until I am unable to lace them up.)


----------



## Shalott (Oct 6, 2014)

I think I got my first pair in Jr. High, I found some in brown patent snakeskin on sale for like $30 - two sizes too big but I still wore 'em! My favorites were in black velvet, but I always wanted (and never got) any pair in patent white. :wub:   Until today I only had a pair of slip-on Doc boots in grey suede with sheep wool lining, like DM Ugg.

Let me tell you a story. After I first adopted my cat I didn't get him neutered because he's indoor-only, and I had heard delaying could be beneficial to his health in the long run. Well, I delayed too long because he began spraying EVERYWHERE. One of those places was in my closet on my suede Doc Martens! I was livid! It took me weeks, and dozens of different suede cleaners to remove the scent and discoloration.

He's neutered now, BTW, and no more scent marking. :lol:

Edit: I wrote sheepskin but I meant wool. Skin would not make a nice lining at all.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 6, 2014)

My favorite boots are these. I get so many complements but I need to replace them because they are no longer water proof / keep my feet warm.

This year I need to find the perfect pair.

They need to be cute and super comfortable. I am size 11 with a slightly wide, flatfish foot and big calves. Last time I got a pedicure the guy asked if I worked out daily. Actually he asked the guy who was doing my daughters toes to ask if I worked out since he spoke no english.  I am the pickiest shoe shopper ever! I have been wearing Toms for the last few years because it is easier than buying "real shoes." I am so spoiled from so many years of expensive shoes my mom would buy me. She would go to the mall and shop the clearance racks almost daily when I was in high school since she would sometimes have to wait for whatever reason and the big San Diego mall was right by my high school.

Knowing me I will buy the same pair if they come in that color this year, they did not last year and that is why I remained bootless.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 6, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> I'm bursting at the seams about my birthday present and I only have the first half! I got my lighting set up today. My anniversary/birthday gift is a new camera. I'm so excited I can work at night now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats an awesome gift. Happy belated birthday!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 6, 2014)

lovepink said:


> I know it is barely October and some people aren't ready for Halloween let alone Christmas but I wanted to share my Christmas card idea!
> 
> Every year we take photo Christmas cards to send to our family (mostly in the midwest).  Every year we pick a location in our city and have similar but different outfits.  This year my friend who does our photos is going to the Phillipines so we will be taking photos early.  I have decided I want to do them at the Hotel Del Coronado and I REALLY want them to be Great Gatsby themed!
> 
> ...


That sounds like it will be a great Christmas card!


----------



## LadyK (Oct 6, 2014)

I have been on the lookout for the perfect boots for years.  (I have big calves so need to try them on)  This weekend we drove by a local shopping center and they are opening a DSW on the 23rd!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I can finally go try on lots of shoes and boots!  Now to find out when the Ulta opening day is.  Hubby and I are negotiating a budget for that one.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 6, 2014)

FYI Target Beauty Box is up!

http://www.target.com/c/beauty-box-ways-to-shop/-/N-54wll#?lnk=snav_rd_beauty_box&amp;orginalSearchTerm=target+beauty+box


----------



## meaganola (Oct 6, 2014)

You guys. YOU GUYS! _TWIN PEAKS_ IS COMING BACK IN 2016 ON SHOWTIME! Peakers unite!

Edited because autocorrect can bite my shiny metal ass.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 6, 2014)

meaganola said:


> @@Shalott Yup.  And stringing their webs all over the place, including across my (outdoors) stairs at night and random spots all over the place, including the middle of the air where there are no apparent anchor points for them to attach the ends.  Last winter, (spoiler because arachnophobia)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My cat wants nothing to do with spiders or any insects, guess she takes after me. Spiders love our house and we have gotten some pretty big ones they are making their way indoor now which is why I refuse to go to the basement after dark. The other day a strand of hair fell on my arm and I screamed because I thought it was a spider.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Oct 6, 2014)

@ My first husband was a complete Daria freak! I agree about Jane Lane, I was always hoping Jane and Daria would hook-up and become an item.


----------



## Christa W (Oct 6, 2014)

It's customer service week at the call center I work at and my department chose the theme of superheros.  I work from home so I don't get to do as many fun things but they did have a decorate your own mask contest for today. I won 2 movie tickets.



Spoiler



My entry... 1960's Batman and Robin. Excuse how horrible I look but I wasn't expecting to be the one on camera.   I was planning on doing 2 of my cats but they gave me the rules and said I had to be in it.







Can't wait for the rest of the week.  There's a costume contest, desk decorating (I am planning on making my space into the fortress of solitude) and a cake decorating contest where I will have to bring my cake in or send it with my boyfriend who also works for my company.

On a happy side note, I just found out today I got a promotion of sorts and will be working in office for 16 wks as part of the training team helping train new hires.  I am so flipping excited it's not even funny!!


----------



## lovepink (Oct 6, 2014)

Christa W said:


> It's customer service week at the call center I work at and my department chose the theme of superheros.  I work from home so I don't get to do as many fun things but they did have a decorate your own mask contest for today. I won 2 movie tickets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the promotion and winning movie tickets!  Hope your lucky streak continues!

And your cat looks amazing in his mask!  I &lt;3 it!


----------



## Cultfigure (Oct 6, 2014)

meaganola said:


> You guys. YOU GUYS! _TWIN PEAKS_ IS COMING BACK IN 2016 ON SHOWTIME! Peakers unite!
> 
> Edited because autocorrect can bite my shiny metal ass.


"That gum you like is going to come back into fashion"

YES!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 6, 2014)

Cultfigure said:


> "That gum you like is going to come back into fashion"
> 
> YES!


I used to go out to North Bend to the Mar-T Diner in the early '90s when it still looked like the Double R.  It was sold in, like, '99 and is now completely different.  It's called Twede's, and they have stuffed Tweety Birds all over the place.  Once I heard about *that*, I was never able to go back.  Yeah, I know there was a fire, so they had to renovate, but they didn't have to renovate to *that*.

(My dad was working in North Bend when they were filming the show.  He was a timber cutter before he retired, and he would regularly pass shooting locations on his way to his job site.  He had *no clue* what they were filming until I was showing him a copy of _Rolling Stone_ with photos from the show before it started, and he said, "Oh, hey, so *that's* what they were doing out there!")


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 6, 2014)

Don't you love days where you just feel super accomplished? 

Today was my first day working from home by myself and I got so much done! I had a huge list of things I wanted to do today and I have almost every single thing crossed off. The only pending items are things that I'm waiting to hear back from other people on. Then I assembled my new desk with limited assistance from the boyfriend (and somewhat limited swearing). Cooked dinner. Went for a three mile walk. Put on a face mask &amp; hair mask. Took a long shower. And now I'm watching The Office on Netflix &amp; snuggling with my pup!

Did everyone else have a good Monday?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Oct 6, 2014)

Let's see...


I started getting caught up on some stuff at work that has been piling up since I went on vacation
Espionage Cosmetics Kickstarter passed $141k stretch goal, so (in addition to my regular rewards) I get NINE extra freebie wraps plus three free months of the sub once it starts up
I've got a week-long auction for some perfume oil that I just listed last night, and it already has a few bids that have brought it to the price I was hoping to get for it, so it should sell for a nice price
i+ta sub arrived
the whole _Twin Peaks_ thing
I realized that this weekend is going to be a THREE-DAY WEEKEND

I think that's it.  So overall, pretty danged good**, even if I *did* decide that I was *not* going to put out the compost bin because of the *huge* spider on the front of it.  I just started *shaking* when I saw that thing. 

** (And then I realized that today would have been my mom's sixty-fourth birthday, and she *loved* the Beatles' "When I'm Sixty-Four" and used to sing along with it and talk about what she would be like when she hit that age.  Things did not work out as planned.)


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 6, 2014)

@christaw those masks are way to freaking cute!!


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 7, 2014)

Add me to the good Monday group! I feel so spoiled rotten right now. My birthday/anniversary camera came today! *insert insane giggling here* I ran around the house like a mad woman taking pictures of everything.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 7, 2014)

Christa W said:


> It's customer service week at the call center I work at and my department chose the theme of superheros.  I work from home so I don't get to do as many fun things but they did have a decorate your own mask contest for today. I won 2 movie tickets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 8, 2014)

AAAHHHHHHH! ALL-FEMALE REBOOT OF GHOSTBUSTERS DONE BY THE WRITER AND DIRECTOR OF THE HEAT IS GO!

Ahem. All-caps are necessary.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Oct 9, 2014)

Did any of y'all catch the season premier of American Horror Story "Freaks"? I have threatened dire retributions on my DH if he erases any of this season. My Momma has her own TV and Roku, DH has his own TV and Roku. I don't have either and I do not feel one hour a week for a show I like is too excessive to ask for. Inevitably, DH erases or cancels anything I put on the schedule.He better not this time.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 9, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> Did any of y'all catch the season premier of American Horror Story "Freaks"? I have threatened dire retributions on my DH if he erases any of this season. My Momma has her own TV and Roku, DH has his own TV and Roku. I don't have either and I do not feel one hour a week for a show I like is too excessive to ask for. Inevitably, DH erases or cancels anything I put on the schedule.He better not this time.


I will be buying an iTunes season pass this weekend!  AHS, The Walking Dead, and Sons of Anarchy (which I know is quite a bit into the season, but I still want it).  All buy-a-season-pass-worthy to me.  I have a ton of stuff to catch up on this weekend.  It's a good thing it's a three-day weekend!  Fingers crossed we get to go home early on Friday to kick it off!


----------



## chelsealynn (Oct 9, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> Did any of y'all catch the season premier of American Horror Story "Freaks"? I have threatened dire retributions on my DH if he erases any of this season. My Momma has her own TV and Roku, DH has his own TV and Roku. I don't have either and I do not feel one hour a week for a show I like is too excessive to ask for. Inevitably, DH erases or cancels anything I put on the schedule.He better not this time.


OH NOO! I forgot to record it didn't see it. My wacky work schedule conflicts with everything. I will have to watch it on demand I guess but it will bug me because I'll have the rest of the season recorded besides the first episode. Oh well...


----------



## chelsealynn (Oct 9, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> Did any of y'all catch the season premier of American Horror Story "Freaks"? I have threatened dire retributions on my DH if he erases any of this season. My Momma has her own TV and Roku, DH has his own TV and Roku. I don't have either and I do not feel one hour a week for a show I like is too excessive to ask for. Inevitably, DH erases or cancels anything I put on the schedule.He better not this time.


Also, I agree one hour of TV is definitely not too much to ask for. You deserve it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 9, 2014)

Just so you folks know how quickly we're approaching Secret Santa a few updates.


We will have a survey page up within the next two weeks. I'm aiming to have it up a week BEFORE Secret Santa Sign ups.
*Sugar Plum Fairies* are making a return! *Casting Page* is up but currently hidden. It will auto-open on the 18th. Since we are using Elfster this year I've set one of the settings to allow for the Secret Santa (sender) to ask their giftee (recipient) anonymous questions. So this year's SPFs will still have similar duties to last year but will have one additional role - acting as a mentor to those new to Secret Santa.
Sign up deadline has moved up a week so there is a two week window to sign up.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 11, 2014)

Man, I had forgotten how much I love October.  It's cool and misty alternating with rainy!  My weekends for autumn are shaping up to look like this:  Clean my apartment while listening to the Nosleep Podcast and wrapup podcasts that cover shows I watch (but mainly Nosleep episodes because I have almost three days' worth of them to listen to, and there's something about them that lets me listen to multiple episodes in a row and clean the entire time, which is *amazing* for me), then cuddle with the kitties and catch up on Hulu or Netflix horror movies.  The horror movies thing isn't because it's October/Halloween season.  I'm just a huge horror movie fan. 

Today, my landlord is coming over in about forty-five minutes to do her annual winterizing inspection (clean the heating vents, check the plumbing, check the seals around the window, put covers over the outdoor faucets to protect from freezing, etc.).  After that, I'll run errands (Target, Fred Meyer, Trader Joe's, Sock Dreams), and I might get a pizza since it's a long weekend for me.  And then once PROJECT CLEAN APARTMENT is complete (given the condition of the Room of Doom, this should be some time in December, if I'm lucky), I can curl up and read all weekend with no guilt!  I'm not sure why, but I feel guilty if I just read a book when my place is a mess but don't if I'm reading stuff online or watch Hulu/Netflix.


----------



## dressupthedog (Oct 11, 2014)

It's painting weekend! My house is about to get all sorts of colorful.


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 11, 2014)

I wish it was cool here. It got to 100 degrees today.


----------



## SaraP (Oct 11, 2014)

@@CurlyTails I like your new photo! I'd kill for lips like yours...we are in the 90s =( I'm ready for sweater weather.

*also WHY is it so hard to pick exterior paint colors?? The little paper swatches never look the same as the actual paint. UGH I have to make a decision by Monday...


----------



## meaganola (Oct 11, 2014)

We're having a glorious shift to rain and coolness, but with that comes air pressure change headaches. I think I'm going to pick up a Papa Murphy's pizza so I can carb out and call it a night.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 12, 2014)

Well yesterday was 84 degrees, today the high is 65.  Hoping the huge shift doesn't trigger a headache like it has the last few weeks.  I've had such an amazing week, my mom came into town (I haven't seen her since May!) and we've been running around to local shops, restaurants, went antiquing, and went to a pumpkin patch with my kids (who have been freaked-out excited ALL week about having Grandma here!).  My husband has also been off work this week (and will be off next week too!) so we've been getting some major stuff done around the house.  Downstairs 1/2 bath has been renovated/repainted/new shelving unit because there is literally NO storage in there!  Next week will be repainting dining room and kitchen!  

I know, painting is a huge hassle and not usually cause for celebration, but we've lived in this house for oh... 2 years now?  And until last week everything was STILL "builder beige".  My inner HGTV host has been horrified lately, so I'm all about decorating now!  

Hope everyone's having a great weekend and enjoying the cooler weather!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 12, 2014)

meaganola said:


> We're having a glorious shift to rain and coolness, but with that comes air pressure change headaches. I think I'm going to pick up a Papa Murphy's pizza so I can carb out and call it a night.


@@meaganola you too?  I can practically feel it coming on!   :scared:


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 12, 2014)

sarap said:


> @@CurlyTails I like your new photo! I'd kill for lips like yours...we are in the 90s =( I'm ready for sweater weather.
> 
> *also WHY is it so hard to pick exterior paint colors?? The little paper swatches never look the same as the actual paint. UGH I have to make a decision by Monday...


Awww, thanks!


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 12, 2014)

Today I'm having my first fall drop in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Made pulled beef and potato and corn soup - brewing my Christmas beer today! It's always more fun to brew when there are people around. Now if I can get this headache to go away that I woke up with so I can clean and do my homework before the fun starts at 1, that would be awesome.


----------



## LadyK (Oct 12, 2014)

We had a memorial for my Grandpa yesterday.  All 9 of his kids came, along with spouses and grandkids.  I saw family I hadn't seen in 15+ years.  It was wonderful.  He would have really loved it.  I was able to hang out with one of my favorite cousins who is also pregnant and now I can't wait for our kids to play together.  Very tired today but still feeling warm and fuzzy from yesterday.  Curling up with the puppy today and maybe painting my nails.  I'm loving some of the cooler weather!


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 12, 2014)

LadyK said:


> We had a memorial for my Grandpa yesterday. All 9 of his kids came, along with spouses and grandkids. I saw family I hadn't seen in 15+ years. It was wonderful. He would have really loved it. I was able to hang out with one of my favorite cousins who is also pregnant and now I can't wait for our kids to play together. Very tired today but still feeling warm and fuzzy from yesterday. Curling up with the puppy today and maybe painting my nails. I'm loving some of the cooler weather!


I had my family come over today too. It's the first time that we had people over since DH's mom died. We had lots of fun. It was good for all of us.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 12, 2014)

Oh, no.  My dad just sent me a text message -- like ten seconds ago -- that my grandmother is under hospice care.  I'm not sure whether I should call him because he DOES NOT deal well with this stuff *at all*. 

ETA:  I called my brother instead because I figured Dad had called him and talked it all over already, and Dad's sick and sent the bro the same text message he sent me, which means Dad is probably too sick to talk.  But our cousin David is going over to the bro's this evening, and he'll probably have more information because his mom is close to our grandmother (our dads are brothers), so I might stop by on the way home from our aunt's (she lives about eight blocks from my brother, and I'm headed over there to watch _Outlander_ this afternoon) to see if David knows anything.  And the bro might go over to Dad's tomorrow to see what's up.  (When Dad is sick, he just holes up and doesn't go *anywhere* except maybe the doctor.  Huh.  So that's where I get that from.  Except I don't have the super hyper "IF YOU ARE SICK, STAY AWAY FROM ME BECAUSE GERMS!" thing that Dad does.  I just go the "this is a sign from the universe that I get to play hermit" route.)


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 12, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Oh, no. My dad just sent me a text message -- like ten seconds ago -- that my grandmother is under hospice care. I'm not sure whether I should call him because he DOES NOT deal well with this stuff *at all*.


Call. It is better to than not and wonder if you should have.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 12, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> Call. It is better to than not and wonder if you should have.


I just edited my post with what I decided my plan of action should be.  Now that I've talked to my brother, I really think Dad sent a text message because he's too sick to talk on the phone.  The weather's changing in this area, and in our family, getting sick this time of the year means a nasty sore throat, which means you go to great lengths to avoid actually speaking.  He stayed home today instead of going to my brother's house to hang with my nephews like he does pretty much every Sunday.

(And this is something that we've pretty much known has been coming since about this time last year, so if anything, I'm a little surprised it's taken this long to happen.)


----------



## LadyK (Oct 12, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your Grandma @@meaganola but I'm glad she is doing hospice.  Hospice care is wonderful.  Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## Christa W (Oct 12, 2014)

Omg omg omg they are putting an Ulta 3 miles from me!!! Just scared the crap out my boyfriend mom when I gasped that they had put up the sign!!! /happy happy dance


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 12, 2014)

Guys. Help.

I keep falling into 3 hour naps between 2-5 on the weekends. This is probably not helping the fact that I get seriously droopy at work at 2 PM. Gosh I feel like a preschooler.


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 12, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> Guys. Help.
> 
> I keep falling into 3 hour naps between 2-5 on the weekends. This is probably not helping the fact that I get seriously droopy at work at 2 PM. Gosh I feel like a preschooler.


I call that "black hole sleep." If you find the cure, send some my way!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 12, 2014)

curlytails said:


> I call that "black hole sleep." If you find the cure, send some my way!


I seriously can't schedule meetings at 2 or else I get the crazy swoopy droopy eyes


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 12, 2014)

curlytails said:


> I wish it was cool here. It got to 100 degrees today.


Send me some of that heat! I was freezing today and am currently wrapped up in a blanket.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 13, 2014)

Any tea drinkers in here? 

My doctor recommended that I start drinking herbal tea to help with some issues I've been having. On my very first cup and ehhhhh. It's not that it tastes terrible necessarily..it doesn't really taste like anything. But the aftertaste and the smell..yuck. Thoughts on what I can add to it to make it a little more bearable?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 13, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Any tea drinkers in here?
> 
> My doctor recommended that I start drinking herbal tea to help with some issues I've been having. On my very first cup and ehhhhh. It's not that it tastes terrible necessarily..it doesn't really taste like anything. But the aftertaste and the smell..yuck. Thoughts on what I can add to it to make it a little more bearable?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I love adding honey to my tea and just a squeeze of fresh lemon.


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 13, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Any tea drinkers in here?
> 
> My doctor recommended that I start drinking herbal tea to help with some issues I've been having. On my very first cup and ehhhhh. It's not that it tastes terrible necessarily..it doesn't really taste like anything. But the aftertaste and the smell..yuck. Thoughts on what I can add to it to make it a little more bearable?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm not an herbal tea person, but I can look through what I have and start drinking the herbals I have and let you know! In general, higher quality teas just taste better. I love Harney and Sons, but Tazo at Starbucks makes some really solid ones too! Also Plum Market and other places like that have organic tea sections which are pretty rad.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 13, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Any tea drinkers in here?
> 
> My doctor recommended that I start drinking herbal tea to help with some issues I've been having. On my very first cup and ehhhhh. It's not that it tastes terrible necessarily..it doesn't really taste like anything. But the aftertaste and the smell..yuck. Thoughts on what I can add to it to make it a little more bearable?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


What kind of herbal tea?  There are so many varieties out there that there's not just one thing to recommend to make it better!  (And, ooh, herbal tea.  I think it's time for some pumpkin spice rooibos now that I'm done with Zombie Slaughter Funtime!)


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 13, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Any tea drinkers in here?
> 
> My doctor recommended that I start drinking herbal tea to help with some issues I've been having. On my very first cup and ehhhhh. It's not that it tastes terrible necessarily..it doesn't really taste like anything. But the aftertaste and the smell..yuck. Thoughts on what I can add to it to make it a little more bearable?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I like the spicy ones like the Good Earth Sweet and Spicy, those are ok plain or with a little milk and they smell like Christmas.  Otherwise try vanilla chai if you are used to more fancy coffee drinks.

Do you have a Keurig?  I might have to slip in a few k-cups in the circular swap box!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 13, 2014)

@

i loooove tea. since you're in WI, check out Rishi tea. it should be sold in local grocery stores/whole foods but it is made in Milwaukee. 

The thing to note about herbal teas (and i tell customers this when i worked at sbux ALL. THE. TIME) is that steep time is VERY important. i would make my baristas taste a 3-4 minute steep vs a like...7 minute "oh i forgot to take it out". BLEH. Definitely read the bags and the required steep times and this will help with the flavor.

I'm a fan of adding honey and lemon when needed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Oct 13, 2014)

Definitely honey for tea, it helps make it more delicious!

I generally drink mint tea when I need/want herbal...I don't really like herbal-y flavors and hey, mint is an herb, right?


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 13, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> @
> 
> i loooove tea. since you're in WI, check out Rishi tea. it should be sold in local grocery stores/whole foods but it is made in Milwaukee.
> 
> ...


And don't be afraid to let the tea/tisane steep for less time than the package says if it's still too strong for you.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 13, 2014)

Oh, Vansterdam.  I was just poking around on Kickstarter looking for local projects, and I came across this description:



> Odin inspired bakery in Vancouver, Washington (5 min from Portland) - BAKED goods, confections &amp; HERBAL teas, seeks startup $
> ...
> 
> Collectively we have experience in commercial baking, bakery management, small business and online marketing, as well as a love of homemade bread and confections from our personally developed recipes.  Our target customers are licensed retail vendors throughout the state of Washington and visiting Portlandians (five minutes away).  We are hard workers (but is it really work when you love doing it?).  We support sustainable, environmentally friendly business practices and fair wages.


Everything will be baked to pre-paid order and hand-delivered to customers.  Two things to note:  The capitalization of "BAKED" and "HERBAL," and recreational pot is legal in Washington.  I literally laughed out loud when I read the project description.  It startled my monsters.  I doubt it will get funded because the backer levels basically start at $500.

Back to Kickstarter:  If I was a whiskey drinker, I would totally back this:

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/263766519/whiskey-elements-customize-your-whiskey-in-24-hour

Ooh, ALL OF THE BRIDGES!

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1077190235/the-new-portland-bridge-map?ref=city

(I still think whoever decided to name the new bridge the Tillikum Bridge needs to be locked in an eighth-grade classroom and forced to do a presentation to the kids -- complete with Q&amp;A section -- about why that is a good name for it.)


----------



## Cultfigure (Oct 13, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Any tea drinkers in here?
> 
> My doctor recommended that I start drinking herbal tea to help with some issues I've been having. On my very first cup and ehhhhh. It's not that it tastes terrible necessarily..it doesn't really taste like anything. But the aftertaste and the smell..yuck. Thoughts on what I can add to it to make it a little more bearable?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


If it happens to be chamomile, I just recently discovered that I actually like it with lemongrass blended in. Kills the aftertaste!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 13, 2014)

I knew I could count on this group! 



curlytails said:


> I love adding honey to my tea and just a squeeze of fresh lemon.


I love honey! I made it through the first cup, but I'm definitely adding honey to the next one. Thank you! (It's already lemon flavored, but maybe adding actual lemon would bring out the flavor more? 



elizabethrose said:


> I'm not an herbal tea person, but I can look through what I have and start drinking the herbals I have and let you know! In general, higher quality teas just taste better. I love Harney and Sons, but Tazo at Starbucks makes some really solid ones too! Also Plum Market and other places like that have organic tea sections which are pretty rad.


Yeah, I seriously had NO idea what to buy. Not a tea drinker! I just bought the Celestial brand they had at the grocery store &amp; went with lemon because that seemed pretty basic &amp; I had no idea if I'd like any of the other flavors. Maybe I'll order some Harvey &amp; Sons from Birchbox or something. 



meaganola said:


> What kind of herbal tea?  There are so many varieties out there that there's not just one thing to recommend to make it better!  (And, ooh, herbal tea.  I think it's time for some pumpkin spice rooibos now that I'm done with Zombie Slaughter Funtime!)


It's lemon flavored! 



Lolo22 said:


> I like the spicy ones like the Good Earth Sweet and Spicy, those are ok plain or with a little milk and they smell like Christmas.  Otherwise try vanilla chai if you are used to more fancy coffee drinks.
> 
> Do you have a Keurig?  I might have to slip in a few k-cups in the circular swap box!


Both of those sound really, really good &amp; more up my alley!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I don't have a Keurig!



usofjessamerica said:


> @
> 
> i loooove tea. since you're in WI, check out Rishi tea. it should be sold in local grocery stores/whole foods but it is made in Milwaukee.
> 
> ...


Will look for Rishi. Thank you! And yeah, I didn't realize so much flavor could come out of such a little bag! Probably left it in a little too long.. 



bsquared said:


> Definitely honey for tea, it helps make it more delicious!
> 
> I generally drink mint tea when I need/want herbal...I don't really like herbal-y flavors and hey, mint is an herb, right?


Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 



DragonChick said:


> And don't be afraid to let the tea/tisane steep for less time than the package says if it's still too strong for you.


Yeah, definitely steeping for less time when I make my cup tonight! At least until I get used to the flavor!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 13, 2014)

What else is in the tea?  Roobios?  Peppermint?  Chamomile?  Rose hip?  There are all sorts of amazing herbals out there to try, as my tea collection will attest!  If you're a Trader Joe's shopper, I would recommend grabbing a can of their Pumpkin Spice Rooibos while they still have it.  I'm 99.5% sure absolutely convinced it's this exact tea in a TJ's-branded tin:

https://www.harney.com/ht-pumpkin-spice.html

Also, it's coming up on holiday tea season, which means Celestial Seasonings will be rolling out Sugar Cookie Sleigh Ride shortly.  It tastes like cookies!  And Stash makes a bunch of different fantastic herbals, like Christmas Eve, Christmas in Paris, Spice Dragon Red Chai, and Maple Apple Cider.  Oh, and Mighty Tea!  I love their Chamomile Citrus.  And Zhena's Gyosy Tea should be rolling out their holiday tea collection soon as well, and their Peppermint Mocha tea is rooibos-based.  I'm going to have to pick up cans of the rest of their holiday line this year.  I think I have three from last year's stock-up.  (Funny thing:  I used to drink nothing but mint-based herbal teas, and this year, I seem to be going heavy on rooibos-based stuff!)

(Hmm...  Maybe the real reason I like cool-to-cold weather is because it gives me an excuse to drink a lot of herbal tea!)


----------



## SaraP (Oct 13, 2014)

@@meaganola Sugar Cookie Sleigh Ride is soooo goood!


----------



## LadyK (Oct 13, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Any tea drinkers in here?
> 
> My doctor recommended that I start drinking herbal tea to help with some issues I've been having. On my very first cup and ehhhhh. It's not that it tastes terrible necessarily..it doesn't really taste like anything. But the aftertaste and the smell..yuck. Thoughts on what I can add to it to make it a little more bearable?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I love the Traditional Medicinals teas.  I love the peppermint and also throat coat flavors.  They are not at all veggie tasting.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 13, 2014)

@@meaganola - thanks! Just contributed to the whiskey one.


----------



## BSquared (Oct 13, 2014)

I can NEVET FIND sugar cookie sleigh ride. It's like the purple unicorn of my tea world  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Oct 13, 2014)

Oh, man.  I usually have at least one unopened box -- maybe two -- of SCSL at all times, year-round!  Are you in Winco territory?  That's where I always find it.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 13, 2014)

@ They're a little expensive but I love getting my teas from Teavana, here are their herbals: http://www.teavana.com/the-teas/herbal-teas You can find them in a lot of malls, but you can get each tea by weight, so you can try a little of everything if you want. And you can smell them all too, so you make sure you get one you like. My favorite way to make them is in a French press. If you get a good one that has a filter built into the lid, so that when you pour it will catch anything that didn't get caught by the press itself, that's perfect. Just cover the bottom of the press in a layer of the tea, pour your hot water over the top almost to the top, put the lid on and set a timer for your steep time. Press, and pour a cup. Usually you'll get two cups out of one batch.


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 13, 2014)

Also, I wrnt to David's tea today and omg it's amazing! Check their tea out for sure!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 13, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Also, I wrnt to David's tea today and omg it's amazing! Check their tea out for sure!


LOOOOVE DAVIDS TEA


----------



## saku (Oct 13, 2014)

OH MY GOSH! i think i'm gonna go crazy now. my apartment building neighbor's smoke alarm (low batt maybe?) has been going off for 7 hours now. high-pitched beeping for 7 hours!!! waaahhhhh when is it gonna stop??!!!!  :wacko2:   :wacko:   :scared:


----------



## SaraP (Oct 13, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Oh, man.  I usually have at least one unopened box -- maybe two -- of SCSL at all times, year-round!  Are you in Winco territory?  That's where I always find it.


I do have a Winco, but I get it at Sprouts. My Winco is fantastic for certain things, but the produce department is soooo bad I only do once a month shopping trip there.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks *@**@Kelly Silva*! I did a store search &amp; they do have one at a mall pretty close to me! Being able to smell them before I buy them would actually be incredibly helpful.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 13, 2014)

@@SaraP I'm not usually big on Winco overall, but I do make it a point to go there during the holidays and get those teas because it seems like that's the only place that carries the *whole* CS holiday range and thus the only place I can find Sugar Cookie Sleigh Ride.  Trader Joe's typically carries two of the CS holiday teas in TJ's packaging for quite a bit cheaper than CS-branded stuff, but the only one I can remember is Candy Cane Lane (a decaf green tea).  I think the other is vanilla and cinnamon.  Maybe.  I can't remember, although I have a box at work!

@ Teavana is now owned by Starbucks, so if you have a Starbucks card, I believe that you can use it at Teavana, too!  And if you go to Starbucks right now, there should be a display near the front of the store with little cards that will get you two free ounces of Pumpkin Spice Brulee (if I recall correctly) with the purchase of any two ounces of tea at Teavana.  It's not an herbal (it's an oolong), but it's *free*.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 13, 2014)

I love Teavana stopped on the way home from L.A. today. Starbucks is a good place to try Teavana at first because it comes with the tin.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 13, 2014)

Bleh. Pumpkin Spice Brûlée was NAAAASSSTTTYY.

Also thank goodness for my boyfriends Starbucks discount. Stuff adds up quick. Don't get too suckered into buying tea accessories in store since you can find similar things online or elsewhere (including birch box!) Teavana has the hard sell down and makes it reeeeallllly hard to say no to the smells.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 14, 2014)

I don't know what sprouts and winco are but i need this sugar cookie sleigh ride stat!!!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 14, 2014)

WinCo is a Pacific NW grocery store. For those in the New England area, it's akin to Market Basket except that at WinCo they sell bulk food and larger size products. The prices at WinCo and Market Basket are dirt cheap.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 14, 2014)

Winco = Washington, Idaho, Nevada, California, and Oregon. I was shocked to find one in California when I was there a few years ago!


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 14, 2014)

My dads in Oregon, looks like I know what's going on my Christmas list this year!

Eta: eh Christmas is too long. I just bugged him to go to the store and look for me lol


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 14, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> WinCo is a Pacific NW grocery store. For those in the New England area, it's akin to Market Basket except that at WinCo they sell bulk food and larger size products. The prices at WinCo and Market Basket are dirt cheap.


Never heard of Market Basket either haha! . I think a lot of grocery stores are regional. We have Cub Foods, Rainbow, Lund's and Byerlys which I don't think branch out of MN much, if at all.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 14, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Winco = Washington, Idaho, Nevada, California, and Oregon. I was shocked to find one in California when I was there a few years ago!


there was one by my house growing up! what up elk grove!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 14, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Never heard of Market Basket either haha! . I think a lot of grocery stores are regional. We have Cub Foods, Rainbow, Lund's and Byerlys which I don't think branch out of MN much, if at all.


Heh. The Cub Foods in the Portland/Vancouver area are all now Winco, but I think Cub is still in the Puget Sound area. There were no Wincos up there when I was living there!


----------



## BSquared (Oct 14, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Oh, man.  I usually have at least one unopened box -- maybe two -- of SCSL at all times, year-round!  Are you in Winco territory?  That's where I always find it.


Unfortunately no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Someday I will find it.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 14, 2014)

Yep WinCo 15 minutes from my house. Folsom, California whooo!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 14, 2014)

Ooh, I have an amazon Box of Mystery on my UPS app! I'm in three different mystery gift exchanges, so I don't know which one it's from, nevermind what it is!


----------



## Sakura83 (Oct 14, 2014)

Teavana! I love that place, just bummed its nowhere near me in CO  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, has anyone had Harney &amp; Son's Tea? Their Vanilla Camuro is to die for!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 14, 2014)

Love Harney &amp; Sons!!

I also really like Kusmi


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 15, 2014)

So, yesterday I wore Fuschia lips to work (UD Anarchy to be exact) and the HR manager told me I looked so pretty. I consider this a blessing to wear what I want! I was also wearing leopard, so bonus!

So today I'm wearing straight up glitter (GDE), they can try and stop me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EggyBread (Oct 15, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> So, yesterday I wore Fuschia lips to work (UD Anarchy to be exact) and the HR manager told me I looked so pretty. I consider this a blessing to wear what I want! I was also wearing leopard, so bonus!
> 
> So today I'm wearing straight up glitter (GDE), they can try and stop me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's exciting. I work at a university, so people tend to be pretty laid back about what people wear. I've never tried glitter, though!


----------



## saku (Oct 15, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> So, yesterday I wore Fuschia lips to work (UD Anarchy to be exact) and the HR manager told me I looked so pretty. I consider this a blessing to wear what I want! I was also wearing leopard, so bonus!
> 
> So today I'm wearing straight up glitter (GDE), they can try and stop me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


awesome! i like fuchsia lips too! i find it very wearable on me for some reason. it's either fuchsia lipstick or tinted lip balm (like dior lip glow) for me. curious about the glitter!


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 15, 2014)

EggyBread said:


> That's exciting. I work at a university, so people tend to be pretty laid back about what people wear. I've never tried glitter, though!


I work at a law firm so it's a little risky, but if I know I won't be around clients I push the limits a bit sometimes haha.  I did have a client say something about my yellow glitter nail polish once and I was like, it's my birthday! (it was).



saku said:


> awesome! i like fuchsia lips too! i find it very wearable on me for some reason. it's either fuchsia lipstick or tinted lip balm (like dior lip glow) for me. curious about the glitter!


LOVE fushia! I agree, it works better for me than reds.  I feel like I stick out like a sore thumb with red lips.  Oh, I should have mentioned the glitter is on my eyes not lips lol.  Just a bit!  I kind of look like I belong at a 10 year olds bday party...but I just wanted to sparkle today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EggyBread (Oct 15, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I work at a law firm so it's a little risky, but if I know I won't be around clients I push the limits a bit sometimes haha.  I did have a client say something about my yellow glitter nail polish once and I was like, it's my birthday! (it was).


I get that. My wife is an attorney and has to wear pretty conservative makeup, but she does always have really colorful toenails.


----------



## Shalott (Oct 15, 2014)

Chiming to input that Target was selling the CS Holiday teas all ready and Sugar Cookie Sleigh Ride was in stock - I was shocked! Had to snatch up a box while I could. It's so delicious, but I definitely feel like it is a "Holiday" flavor, so I will drink it as long as I can and then wait for next year. It always sells out, though.

My frikken favorite of all time is Nutcracker Sweet. THAT I buy in bulk, and it always sells out so fast, too! I've got to go to Smith's today, I think, and see if they've got them in stock, because Target didn't have Nutcracker Sweet. h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Oct 15, 2014)

meaganola said:


> And Stash makes a bunch of different fantastic herbals, like Christmas Eve, Christmas in Paris, Spice Dragon Red Chai, and Maple Apple Cider.  Oh, and Mighty Tea!  I love their Chamomile Citrus.
> 
> (Hmm...  Maybe the real reason I like cool-to-cold weather is because it gives me an excuse to drink a lot of herbal tea!)


Those sound soooo good! I've never tried the Maple Apple Cider, but that sounds amazing right now. It has become the perfect tea weather around here, I probably need to have a cup of something and search for some of the Maple Apple Cider.


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 15, 2014)

All this talk of tea makes me want to go out and get some of my own!


----------



## saku (Oct 15, 2014)

so i just ordered all these magazines since i have more than 7,500 skymiles that's expiring  :blink2:

All You 12 700 mi
TIME / Fortune 52/20 1,300 mi
 Fast Company 10 500 mi
 Health 10 500 mi
 Travel + Leisure 24 800 mi
Southern Living 13 700 mi
New York Magazine 29 1,100 mi
InStyle / Entertainment Weekly 13/52 1,800 m


----------



## wadedl (Oct 16, 2014)

Kind of crazy, the Junior College a few miles away from me is being partially evacuated because of a possible Ebola case. I guess someone was on the flight with the Dallas nurse. My niece posted on Facebook that there are helicopters flying around the school.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 16, 2014)

This morning was super weird. It started with me walking down the block to the antique store on the corner while killing time waiting for the bus, and right in the middle of the front window, there was a big Raggedy Ann doll. Here's the thing about Raggedy Ann: Y'know the creepy Annabel doll from _The Conjuring_ and _Annabel_? In reality, she was a Raggedy Ann doll, and the filmmakers changed her to that CREEPY AS HELL doll because they didn't want people freaked out by Raggedy Ann. Uh, not working so much over here since I have in fact seen photos of that doll.

And that's just one of the weird things that happened. Now, it's time to go to lunch and SEE IF THE STREETS ARE OPEN AFTER THIS MORNING'S HOMICIDE INVESTIGATION. Yeah. Weird morning.


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm laid up on the couch watching movies with Hubby. I dislocated my kneecap on Tues (about as painful as it sounds) so now it's treated like a sprain Rest Ice Compression Elevation all the fun stuff. We're watching Warm Bodies and it's TERRIBLE. I'm looking at ratings online and I must not be watching the same movie everyone else is.


----------



## BSquared (Oct 16, 2014)

wadedl said:


> Kind of crazy, the Junior College a few miles away from me is being partially evacuated because of a possible Ebola case. I guess someone was on the flight with the Dallas nurse. My niece posted on Facebook that there are helicopters flying around the school.


This is too crazy and hitting too close to home. My employer has a training office in Cleveland....and a group of employees were travelling back to MN from CLE the same night the ebola infected woman flew back to Dallas.


----------



## LadyK (Oct 16, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> I'm laid up on the couch watching movies with Hubby. I dislocated my kneecap on Tues (about as painful as it sounds) so now it's treated like a sprain Rest Ice Compression Elevation all the fun stuff. We're watching Warm Bodies and it's TERRIBLE. I'm looking at ratings online and I must not be watching the same movie everyone else is.


Ouch!  I hope it heals soon.


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 16, 2014)

Thank you it should be ok in about a week. I've got it wrapped, it hurts but it can support weight. I can stop wrapping it once I can extend my leg with no pain. This is nothing compared to when it was actually out of the socket though.


----------



## SaraP (Oct 16, 2014)

@@tweakabell so just a few sitting on the couch movies suggestions via netflix:

Dale and Trucker vs Evil....cheese funny and lots of bloody goodness

You're Next...good, for netflix


----------



## BSquared (Oct 16, 2014)

Oh no!! I hope you feel better soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 16, 2014)

Thank you ladies, you're all so sweet.

@@SaraP thanks for the movie suggestions, I never know what to pick on Netflix, there's too much selection.


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 16, 2014)

You know when you have so much work you just don't know where to start? Yup. That's me.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 16, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> You know when you have so much work you just don't know where to start? Yup. That's me.


Allow me to introduce you to my spare room. I'm finally at the "screw it, tossing everything" stage of things, but I have so much crap that I'm having problems figuring out what needs to go where (trash, recycling, shredding, donation).


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 16, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Allow me to introduce you to my spare room. I'm finally at the "screw it, tossing everything" stage of things, but I have so much crap that I'm having problems figuring out what needs to go where (trash, recycling, shredding, donation).


Your spare room is my to do list:

*To Do:*

Write magazine story
Find more sources and write two stories for reporting
Write email for scholarship
Inquire about social justice scholarship timeline - email sent
learning application

I'm at a place.. in it. I wrote an email. I'm working on my magazine story kind of.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 16, 2014)

My head almost exploded trying to help my 2nd grader with his math homework. I don't know how he managed to forget everything about polygons between school and home, but we spent over an hour on a worksheet going over names of different polygons, right angles, parallel lines, and comparing/contrasting squares and rectangles. The subject matter isn't difficult, getting the info into a 7-year-old's skull is. (OMG CHILD I JUST EXPLAINED WHAT PARALLEL LINES ARE. WHY DO YOU NOT REMEMBER WHAT WE JUST DID 2 MINUTES AGO. I LOVE YOU SO MUCH)


----------



## SaraP (Oct 16, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Thank you ladies, you're all so sweet.
> 
> @@SaraP thanks for the movie suggestions, I never know what to pick on Netflix, there's too much selection.


I use instantwatcher.com to help, netflix search is the worst thing ever! I'll spend 20 minutes just looking for something to watch  :blink:


----------



## wadedl (Oct 16, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> My head almost exploded trying to help my 2nd grader with his math homework. I don't know how he managed to forget everything about polygons between school and home, but we spent over an hour on a worksheet going over names of different polygons, right angles, parallel lines, and comparing/contrasting squares and rectangles. The subject matter isn't difficult, getting the info into a 7-year-old's skull is. (OMG CHILD I JUST EXPLAINED WHAT PARALLEL LINES ARE. WHY DO YOU NOT REMEMBER WHAT WE JUST DID 2 MINUTES AGO. I LOVE YOU SO MUCH)


Just wait until they have to do models and write out explanations!


----------



## Christa W (Oct 16, 2014)

sarap said:


> @@tweakabell so just a few sitting on the couch movies suggestions via netflix:
> 
> Dale and Trucker vs Evil....cheese funny and lots of bloody goodness
> 
> You're Next...good, for netflix


Best.  Movie.  Ever.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 17, 2014)

Whoa.  I'm going through all of my accumulated crap and tossing lots of stuff (tossing unusable crap, hauling things like old paystubs and bank statements to work for shredding, taking usable stuff to Goodwill.  I *really* need to just get rid of as much as possible, but I need to go through everything and make sure I don't actually need it), and I came across my work badge from, like, 1996 or '97 before I cut my hair off.  I remember it as being long.  It's probably at least four inches shorter than it is now.  Maybe even shorter.  My hair is currently the longest it's been since the Carter administration.  *So weird* to realize this.

(I also found a couple of Valentine's Day cards from my grandparents from when I was an itty bitty kidlet.  I'm guessing they were from before I understood what cards were.  They still have the dimes in them.  Does anyone else remember those greeting cards?  They were big in the '70s.  There were slots where you would put nickels/dimes/quarters, and I think they were only for small children who were still of an age where they would be excited about getting twenty dimes.)

ETA:  Mystery amazon box is supposed to be delivered tomorrow!  SO EXCITE!  I have no idea what it is!  And I'm strangely looking forward to this weekend when I can really dig into The Purge of the Room of Doom.  I need to go with this momentum as long as it's here.  The mere *idea* of going through this stuff has made me just box it all up and shove it in there in the first place, but I really *want* to do it right now.


----------



## Shalott (Oct 17, 2014)

@@meaganola I remember those cards! They fell out of fashion by the time I was probably 9 o 10 but I got a few when I was little. :lol: Only Valentine's cards, too, though. I wonder if that was the only holiday where a card full of coins was deemed appropriate? LOL.


----------



## BSquared (Oct 17, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Whoa.  I'm going through all of my accumulated crap and tossing lots of stuff (tossing unusable crap, hauling things like old paystubs and bank statements to work for shredding, taking usable stuff to Goodwill.  I *really* need to just get rid of as much as possible, but I need to go through everything and make sure I don't actually need it), and I came across my work badge from, like, 1996 or '97 before I cut my hair off.  I remember it as being long.  It's probably at least four inches shorter than it is now.  Maybe even shorter.  My hair is currently the longest it's been since the Carter administration.  *So weird* to realize this.
> 
> (I also found a couple of Valentine's Day cards from my grandparents from when I was an itty bitty kidlet.  I'm guessing they were from before I understood what cards were.  They still have the dimes in them.  Does anyone else remember those greeting cards?  They were big in the '70s.  There were slots where you would put nickels/dimes/quarters, and I think they were only for small children who were still of an age where they would be excited about getting twenty dimes.)
> 
> ETA:  Mystery amazon box is supposed to be delivered tomorrow!  SO EXCITE!  I have no idea what it is!  And I'm strangely looking forward to this weekend when I can really dig into The Purge of the Room of Doom.  I need to go with this momentum as long as it's here.  The mere *idea* of going through this stuff has made me just box it all up and shove it in there in the first place, but I really *want* to do it right now.


Your posts about cleaning are making me motivated, so keep them coming!!

We have a spare bedroom that is sort of half office half man cave for the husband right now. It is a DISASTER. My husband builds radio controlled cars and there are parts everywhere, storage totes everywhere....and the closet is full of my wrapping supplies and other crap I didn't know what to do with when we moved in. The goal is to clean it out and get some shelving/storage for his car collection...but it's just overwhelming. But your posts are making me want to get started!!


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 17, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Your posts about cleaning are making me motivated, so keep them coming!!
> 
> We have a spare bedroom that is sort of half office half man cave for the husband right now. It is a DISASTER. My husband builds radio controlled cars and there are parts everywhere, storage totes everywhere....and the closet is full of my wrapping supplies and other crap I didn't know what to do with when we moved in. The goal is to clean it out and get some shelving/storage for his car collection...but it's just overwhelming. But your posts are making me want to get started!!


Inorite? I hate the feeling of looking like you haven't accomplished anything but you really did and yet there's no visible sign that you did. I think that makes the process of purging even more daunting and overwhelming to me. I'm glad I'm not the only one who feels this way, please keep these posts coming!

Tonight I finish the Halloween Dragon Egg birthday present project! That reminds me why are all the holiday decorations I can find anywhere in October Christmas decorations? Do people just skip over Halloween and forgot to send out a memo? I was looking for black halloween wrapping paper the other day and none was to be had. The local Hallmark store was flooded with Christmas crap, zero Halloween stuff. Luckily I found a coppery color paper in the Christmas paper that is fallish that I can make work with black and orange satin ribbon.


----------



## Christa W (Oct 17, 2014)

Have any of you guys ever done the Cracker Barrel Thanksgiving?  I've only eaten there at all once before and I have an elderly aunt that lives about an hour away who's husband just got put in a nursing home and my mom and I are debating driving there and taking her out to eat instead of spending all the time in the kitchen.  Any thoughts?


----------



## LadyK (Oct 17, 2014)

You guys have me inspired to start washing and organizing baby stuff.  Right now we just have a crib full of stuff and I'm realizing that the baby will eventually have to go there.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I had one of those moments yesterday where I caught my reflection in a mirror and went blech!   :wacko:

Fall/Winter dryness is here already.  I am doubling down on the moisturizer and looking through all the herbal tea recommendations on here as ways to drink more water all day.  I also broke out the purple eyeliner today as a pick-me-up.  I love color eyeliners for Fall!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 17, 2014)

Goodwill is getting a *lot* of stuff from me. If I'm just keeping it because it's still functional and I think I might use it some day, away it goes. Most books are going. All of the mystery electrical cords and computer cables go. I hope I can convince my neighbor to help me carry all of this down to my car tomorrow! And then I can start a new round of excavation. I haven't even *started* on the clothes.

And I've been taking shredding to work in batches to dump in those bins, but if I can get to one of the bins I have in one of the towers I' bins that I know is *full* of stuff to shred, I'll go ahead and pay for that at one of the Fred Meyer shredding machines just to get it gone.

(I think I'll start taking daily pictures of The Room so I can see the progress. They will not be posted, but I will be able to track things. It feels like it's endless, but I think I'm starting to see a little change. The more change I see, the more determined I usually get to *finish*.)

ETA:  YOU GUYS.  I JUST TOSSED M.A.C. PALETTES.  PLURAL.  You *know* this is getting real.  M.A.C. lipstick will go when I find it.  I must have twenty tubes, but I haven't bought any since, like, 2007.  All M.A.C. will go except nail polish and brushes.


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 18, 2014)

Christa W said:


> Have any of you guys ever done the Cracker Barrel Thanksgiving?  I've only eaten there at all once before and I have an elderly aunt that lives about an hour away who's husband just got put in a nursing home and my mom and I are debating driving there and taking her out to eat instead of spending all the time in the kitchen.  Any thoughts?


Me! It's y'know.. not the same as a home cooked meal but at the end of the day you're spending Thanksgiving with family and that's what counts, right?

Cracker Barrel does it pretty well. My family goes to a different restaurant for Thanksgiving every year, and we enjoy it. *Flashes back to a few years ago when my mom made game hens and the pyrex exploded. Tears and hen everywhere.


----------



## tulosai (Oct 18, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Me! It's y'know.. not the same as a home cooked meal but at the end of the day you're spending Thanksgiving with family and that's what counts, right?
> 
> Cracker Barrel does it pretty well. My family goes to a different restaurant for Thanksgiving every year, and we enjoy it. *Flashes back to a few years ago when my mom made game hens and the pyrex exploded. Tears and hen everywhere.


My dad has a crazy idea that we should all meet in Ohio this year for thanksgiving.  NO ONE lives in Ohio.  It is the craziest thing I have ever heard.


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 19, 2014)

tulosai said:


> My dad has a crazy idea that we should all meet in Ohio this year for thanksgiving. NO ONE lives in Ohio. It is the craziest thing I have ever heard.


That's hilarious. One year for family reunion they couldn't decide who to have the reunion close to (the answer is grandma, we all live the closest to her), so we did it in Georgia (no one lives there). What. It just made everything so crazy. I peaked out with my folks and went to a winery. So confused about the long car trip.


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 19, 2014)

Also there's nothing quite like getting stood up for an interview  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> need a story, interviewees!! That's why I talk to you!!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 19, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Also there's nothing quite like getting stood up for an interview  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> need a story, interviewees!! That's why I talk to you!!


Haha I have a good story. Back when I was living at home and taking classes at the local community college I applied for a job at a small coffee shop. They asked me to put my available hours at the top of my resume and I did. They called me in for an interview, and the guy arrives 15 minutes late, looking like he just got out of bed or from the beach (note this is no where near a beach). We meet, he takes one look at my resume and says "so you can't work mornings?" And I say "no I have classes" and he goes "well we need someone for mornings so this won't work". And then I leave. What a waste of my time considering I had sent my resume ahead of time. And now the place is owned by someone else.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 19, 2014)

Ugh, job interview stories.  I was temping a few years ago, and I had just started an assignment when a veterinary chain responded to my application (accounts payable, not anything directly related to pets) and wanted to interview me.  Great!  The place was straight shot down the main arterial street by my apartment, and there was even a bus line that would go directly there.  Perfect.  It took a little back-and-forth, but I finally worked out a deal:  The temp assignment would let me come in late, and the vet place would interview me first thing in the morning.  Excellent.  I even had a confirmation message from the vet, and I replied to it confirming the confirmation, although I didn't receive a response to that.  Then I woke up early, put on my interviewing outfit, and went to the vet place -- and I was told that they had just hired an internal applicant the day before.  As in *before all of the confirmation messages*.  Ugh.  Screw that noise.

Then the last interview I went on was even weirder, although it had a much better ending.  It was through a local (as opposed to a national one, like Robert Half or Ajilon) temp agency, but they were subcontracting for a larger one.  Basically, the client company contacted to national agency, and then the national agency contacted the local one.  And the job was one I DID NOT WANT:  Customer service, with a concentration on phones.  I hate phones.  But whatever.  An interview is an interview, and I was on unemployment and needed to do three job search activities a week, and an interview qualified..  It was Tuesday, and with a little luck, I could relax for the rest of the week and not be a total stressball about not being able to find anything to even apply for.  At that time, there were very few jobs out there that I hadn't already applied for, and I was getting zero callbacks.

ANYWAY.  I cared so little about the job that I forgot to put on deodorant.  I got there, and it turned out that no one had bothered telling the interviewing manager I was going to be there.  I had been told that I was interviewing with someone from the national agency.  It turned out that it was A VICE PRESIDENT for the client company and the person who was directly managing the position.  She had *no clue* I was even going to be there.  And...  She took one look at my resume (tip for job hunters: always take a couple of copies of your resume to an interview.  There's no way this story would have turned out the way it did if I hadn't done that), said, "What position are you here for?  The cash application position?"  The *what*?  No, I'm just here for customer service, but tell me more about the other one.  It turned out to be almost entirely data entry, and my background was data entry-heavy accounts payable stuff.  We chatted fairly casually for a while, and then I was told that a decision would be made by Thursday.  I thanked her, left, went home, changed into yoga pants, and went for a long walk because I was going for long (five miles or so) walks every afternoon at that time just to get out of my apartment for mental health purposes.  I got about a mile away before my phone rang.  It was the temp agency:  The VP wanted me to start with the cash app job -- the job I was *not* sent to interview for -- on Thursday.  A year to the day after I started as a temp (and coincidentally the same day I had to go put my beloved kitty Hunter to sleep), I was hired on as an actual employee.  That was about three and a half years ago.  My boss is still awesome.

Oh, and two days before the above interview, I had been contacted and went in for an interview with a big national accounting temp agency -- that had finally responded to a resume I had submitted A YEAR AND A HALF EARLIER.  Completely coincidentally, I now work on the floor above that temp agency's office.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 19, 2014)

I got a job interview to be a history of design professor at an architecture school. They thought I was great until they found out I had never been to Europe. It doesn't sound as much fun with a couple of kids so we're waiting until they are a bit older to go. He says you need to come in Friday to HR and you start in a week. I am walking back to the car and I see the Dean talking on his phone about the job. I guess the person who was teaching the class previously got back from wherever she was and was going to teach the class. Needless to say HR never contacted me for an appointment to fill out the paperwork.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 19, 2014)

In unrelated news, I was supposed to go to my aunt's this evening and watch a couple of episodes of _Outlander_.  We usually have dinner and watch *something* on Sunday nights, and since _True Blood is over and it's between seasons for _Game of Thrones_, we're working on _Outlander_.  Anyway.  Her housemates' grandkids have infested the house, so we're skipping this week.  Gee, I guess I'll just have to eat this raspberry pie all by myself.  Raspberry pie, Cool Whip (I skipped the vanilla ice cream), and _Doctor Who_.  I find this to be an acceptable way to take a break from The Purge.  I have a stack of stuff that needs to be hauled down to my car and taken to Goodwill, but I need some break time and food before that.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 19, 2014)

I had an interview at a really large company and it was "surprise! We're interviewing you for the job you actually applied for .... And a manager job we think you'll be great at!" It ended up being almost a whole day thing - and I had interviewed with the Chief Marketing Officer, VP of Marketing, and some other rando in previous rounds.

My would be associates ended up having a really awkward argument about the terms of a current project right in front of me. The hiring manager basically told me my background in economics probably won't be used but that I'm a total steal for them.

Here's the best part - which is funny when I tell the story but still horrific. One of the senior managers and I were getting along SUPER well and he really liked me, I liked him, interview was going well. As we were wrapping up he asks "so tell me, what are you??" While gesturing to his eyes. I was shocked and I said I'm a Californian. I did provide that feedback to the HR rep.

It was a long day, long process and they didn't even offer me lunch which totally sucked. It was also an hour away from my campus. I did really well though. When they realized I was going to turn it down it got to the "please, name your price. Really. We will match whatever else you have out there. Name your price. Tell us your housing plans."

It was incredibly easy to turn down considering everyone's behavior. Oh and like 2 members of that team actually quit that morning so I had other random filling in to interview me.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 19, 2014)

Oh, man, the "what are you?" question.  I've never had it in an interview situation, but when I was a kid, I looked *really* Asian in my face even though I was a blonde -- and my dad did a tour of duty in Vietnam.  It was assumed by strangers that I was his baby, conceived with some random woman while he was in the service (despite the fact that my coloring would have indicated that, no, I could not have come from two brunettes).  As I got older, it became *very* clear that I am indeed my mother's daughter.  And then there's the part where Mom's eyes were green, Dad's eyes are hazel (and they look either blue or green depending on what he's wearing), and my eyes are brown (and my brother's eyes are blue).  If Mom, Dad, and I were out in public together, Mom would get asked, "So where did she get her brown eyes?" while sliding a look at my dad in a manner clearly questioning my parentage.  My mother would smile sweetly and reply, "From her real father," and walk away.

(My dad was asked the what's-your-ethnic-background question a few years ago -- by my mom's mom.  She had known him for well over thirty years by that point.  I broke in with "Heinz 57."  Dad just paused for a minute, laughed, and agreed.  There are a few known ethnicities mixed in there, but we do not have anything approaching a complete list.  One of these days, I want to do genetic testing so we can get things settled once and for all.)

ETA:  Now when I get the "what are you?" question, I smile and say, "An Aquarian."  Very few people know what to do with *that* response.


----------



## LadyK (Oct 19, 2014)

Today has been AWESOME!!!  It started out with a trip with Hubby, MIL, and my Mom to the pumpkin patch.  I proceeded to run around like a kid picking out pumpkins for me and the baby.  (All unborn babies need their own pumpkin.   :smilehappyyes: )  

Then we went to the farmer's market and I found out that one of the meat people we buy from also spins and sells the yarn from her sheep.  I got some amazing yarn in two colors for a great price and now get to plan more baby knitting projects.  

The grand finale today was............the ULTA near me opened!!!   :w00t:

I walked around for an hour just looking at everything.  I'm pretty sure I will never need to go to a mall again.  I picked up a couple of things and can't wait to go back!  I am so excited for Secret Santa now.  It will be really easy to shop and test all kinds of things.  

Then of course I stopped at Trader Joes and picked up a box of the pumpkin Joe-Joes.  Mmmmmm.

 We are about to walk the dog and then take a bunch of stuff to Good Will.  All your cleaning is contagious!  We cleared out a bunch of stuff from our library so my Mom can use it as an office and we are cleaning out the garage too.  It feels so good!  I hope this day is amazing for all of you ladies.  I will attempt to sprinkle you all with happiness from CA.   :wizard:


----------



## meaganola (Oct 19, 2014)

I took loads to Goodwill Friday, yesterday, *and* today!  And I have almost a full bin to go out next weekend (I'm not making GW runs during the week after work because I need to stay home once I get home from work in order to be able to properly unwind at night).  And I've been finding some awesome stuff, and I've been finding a whole lot of *crap* I don't need.  I may need to go out to the transfer station in a few weeks because I'm not sure I'll be able to get rid of the garbage just using my triplex's garbage cans.

And, oh, 1997.  I found the program from my former housemate's wedding.  I was a bridesmaid (I also found a picture of me in my bridesmaid's dress and oh-so-very 1997 makeup.  All of the earth tones!  And short auburn hair!).  One of the groomsmen was named Fish Johnson.  Did I mention the wedding was in Aberdeen, aka a small logging town known internationally for a certain music act that came from there and hit big nationally in 1991, and both the bride and groom were native Washingtonians?  I think Fish was the drummer in the groom's metal band.  *So* mid-'90s Puget Sound I can't even express it in words. 

ANYWAY.  I'm going to go finish filling the bin (does Goodwill take audio cassette and VHS tapes?  Because I have epic amounts of those that I haven't *touched* since 2007), and then I'm going to call it a day.  I'm nowhere near finished, but I did go through a lot of stuff.  I'm starting to have too many empty plastic bins now that I've sorted through the contents!


----------



## BSquared (Oct 19, 2014)

Ugh our water heater went out. A new one should be here by tomorrow but I just want to take a shower  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Oct 19, 2014)

We are day two of a cleaning spree that turned into an IKEA trip each day. I bought a tell chest of drawers with a pop up mirror for myself yesterday and my husband wanted to put his stuff in it. He bought a short drawer unit on casters for next to his desk and a new desk and drawers on casters for the kids. Now I have to build the kids stuff and rearrange their room


----------



## LadyK (Oct 19, 2014)

wadedl said:


> We are day two of a cleaning spree that turned into an IKEA trip each day. I bought a tell chest of drawers with a pop up mirror for myself yesterday and my husband wanted to put his stuff in it. He bought a short drawer unit on casters for next to his desk and a new desk and drawers on casters for the kids. Now I have to build the kids stuff and rearrange their room


I remember the days of watching my Mom build furniture.  I'm pretty sure that's where we learned all the best swear words.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 19, 2014)

I love building modular furniture. I got my desk and z's loft bed from ikea.


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 20, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Haha I have a good story. Back when I was living at home and taking classes at the local community college I applied for a job at a small coffee shop. They asked me to put my available hours at the top of my resume and I did. They called me in for an interview, and the guy arrives 15 minutes late, looking like he just got out of bed or from the beach (note this is no where near a beach). We meet, he takes one look at my resume and says "so you can't work mornings?" And I say "no I have classes" and he goes "well we need someone for mornings so this won't work". And then I leave. What a waste of my time considering I had sent my resume ahead of time. And now the place is owned by someone else.


Whaaaaat. That's the worst.

This was for a story that I'm working on.. was told that I was gonna get a call at 9:15, did not get a call. Sat in the newsroom for an hour for nothing! Hooray!


----------



## Shalott (Oct 20, 2014)

I've never had a bad interview, but my stories about bad interviewees are abundant. Like the guy who showed up drunk. Or the girl that came in her pajamas. The girl that came with her mom. The girl that came with her KID. That last one I can sympathize with, but when it's a job on the line, don't do it! -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Oct 20, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I've never had a bad interview, but my stories about bad interviewees are abundant. Like the guy who showed up drunk. Or the girl that came in her pajamas. The girl that came with her mom. The girl that came with her KID. That last one I can sympathize with, but when it's a job on the line, don't do it! -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I love that someone brought their Mom.  lol.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 20, 2014)

I have 2 interview stories.  First, I was late for group interview at the mall and when I got there they said that the group left to do the interview in the food court.  So I went down to the food court and found the only group I could find and just sat down at the table haha.  Oddly enough, I was the only one out of the group that got hired! I must have said something cool.  Second one is an internship I worked at in college.  Nothing exciting happened during the interview but later they told me that they only hired me because during the interview they were in the other room looking at my facebook page and said I looked fun (don't forget to change your privacy settings if you are job hunting!!).


----------



## LadyK (Oct 20, 2014)

Okay I will tell my super embarrassing interview fail.  I was just out of high school looking for a part-time job while at Jr college.  I applied to work at American Eagle and showed up for a group interview.  I was totally oblivious to the idea that they were going to care how I dressed.  I wore zero makeup, jeans and a t-shirt with...wait for it...my awesome pullover sweater with a big picture of a pug on it.  This along with what I'm sure looked like orthopedic shoes.  I think I did okay with the actual interview but I'm sure the manager was thinking about the major make-over that would be required to have me work there.  Needless to say I did not get the job.   ( I should also mention that I had really short hair at the time and that was NOT a good look for me.  I looked sort of like a 12 year old boy)


----------



## Christa W (Oct 20, 2014)

So jealous of you cooler climate people.  My pumpkin liquified on day 4 outside.


----------



## Shalott (Oct 20, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I love that someone brought their Mom.  lol.


OMG, right? LOL. She was 18, looking for her first job, no retail or any experience. On the interview day, she showed up with her mom in tow... and her MOM introduced her. I stood there for  a second and then asked if she needed to reschedule, and she literally looked at her mom for an answer, who told me no, that she (Mom) was just going to sit a a little ways down the hall and wait. I held the interview, I couldn't cancel on her without a reason, but she certainly didn't get hired.

In retrospect, I wish I had let Mom sit in - I bet it would have made for a much better story! :lol:


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 20, 2014)

So sore and tired today, lol! I ran my first half-marathon yesterday and thought I would die...but I finished it. So I'm feeling pretty accomplished.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I took today off and slept in and have caught up on here and on some paperwork and not much else. Kind of sad to go back to work tomorrow, lol.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 20, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> So sore and tired today, lol! I ran my first half-marathon yesterday and thought I would die...but I finished it. So I'm feeling pretty accomplished.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I took today off and slept in and have caught up on here and on some paperwork and not much else. Kind of sad to go back to work tomorrow, lol.


Congratulations! What a great accomplishment!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 20, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> So sore and tired today, lol! I ran my first half-marathon yesterday and thought I would die...but I finished it. So I'm feeling pretty accomplished.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I took today off and slept in and have caught up on here and on some paperwork and not much else. Kind of sad to go back to work tomorrow, lol.


Nice job!  Very proud of you!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 20, 2014)

Yow, I just unearthed a cache of issues of _Might_, the Dave Eggars magazine from the mid-'90s.  I started to toss them in recycling and then wondered if they might actually be sociocultural artifact of the age, and, sure enough, they do indeed seem to be.  I might actually be able to sell these for something on eBay.  Even if it's just the cover price plus postage, that's better than nothing.  I have not one but *two* copies of the Adam Rich Is Dead issue.

ETA:  This whole Purge thing is starting to become addictive.  I set a weeknight goal of emptying one bin a night.  I got one done already, and I'm seriously tempted to go pull another one out!  I won't, though, because that will just get me keyed up and want to do *another* bin, and that leads to not being able to fall asleep.  Therefore, _Hellraisaer V: Inferno_ it is!  (I am determined to get through the Hellraiser series this month.  I only have five to go including tonight's installment!)


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 20, 2014)

Ugh, I just love funky weather changes. Some ants decided they were going to scope out my bathroom for munchies over the weekend. Just finished a brutal go through of some boxes in the bedroom where a few stragglers thought they could try and hide at. They really don't know me and my bottle of peppermint+tea tree oil+clove oil water mixture spray bottle very well.  I just have to pay attention now for any last stragglers to eradicate. It's not helping that my "why aren't you little things out nao" freaking out is kicking in. Yes I know this will take a few days to eventually sort itself out, but the freaking out is still there. On the flipside, my place smells good! I also bought some Terro if I need to resort to that.


----------



## Shalott (Oct 20, 2014)

Ugh, ants. &lt;_&lt;   We got some the summer before last - I didn't want to buy spray, so I hunted the internet for a natural solution. They most effective deterrent I found was putting talcum/baby powder down right on top of the line of ants. It was amazing! They dispersed right away and by a week later not a straggler remained!

Now if I see an ant I have to smash it - sometimes those single guys are scouts looking for good places to find food. I don't like doing it, but I don't want more ants.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 20, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Ugh, ants. &lt;_&lt;   We got some the summer before last - I didn't want to buy spray, so I hunted the internet for a natural solution. They most effective deterrent I found was putting talcum/baby powder down right on top of the line of ants. It was amazing! They dispersed right away and by a week later not a straggler remained!
> 
> Now if I see an ant I have to smash it - sometimes those single guys are scouts looking for good places to find food. I don't like doing it, but I don't want more ants.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I made this spray after looking on the internet and not wanting to buy anything Raid. It's natural and the minty scent breaks their scent trails, and the clove is also a natural ant killer. I thought about sprinkling some cornmeal outside, but it's raining all week, so that might not be a good idea right now.


----------



## Shalott (Oct 20, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> I made this spray after looking on the internet and not wanting to buy anything Raid. It's natural and the minty scent breaks their scent trails, and the clove is also a natural ant killer. I thought about sprinkling some cornmeal outside, but it's raining all week, so that might not be a good idea right now.


I will have to try it IF there is a next time - I am not opposed to chemical cleaning solutions, but the thought of bringing something into my house that is designed to poison and kill anything makes me a little nervous... seems kind of weird and hypocritical, since I still use Pine-Sol and Clorox wipes to clean, but oh well.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 20, 2014)

I recommend Orange Guard! It's recommended by PETA because it's nontoxic, so you can use it around kitties (my number-one concern) and food, but it drives bugs/ants/spiders/etc. of all sorts away. If you spray it *on* the bugs/ants/etc., it will apparently suffocate them, but if you spray it on your floor, it becomes a DO NOT CROSS and GO AWAY NOW line to insects And it smells like oranges! I sprayed my front door down with it last night because I found a stink bug on it. Do not want!


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 20, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I recommend Orange Guard! It's recommended by PETA because it's nontoxic, so you can use it around kitties (my number-one concern) and food, but it drives bugs/ants/spiders/etc. of all sorts away. If you spray it *on* the bugs/ants/etc., it will apparently suffocate them, but if you spray it on your floor, it becomes a DO NOT CROSS and GO AWAY NOW line to insects And it smells like oranges! I sprayed my front door down with it last night because I found a stink bug on it. Do not want!


Mmm. I just ordered a bottle off Amazon, citrus scents I can handle, stink bugs...eww. It's that time of year for those too, ugh. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 21, 2014)

Z's costume is done, Yay!



Spoiler


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 21, 2014)

@Tweakabell. That is just too adorable!


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 21, 2014)

Its all hand done and ended up cheaper (and cuter) than a premade costume


----------



## dancersmum (Oct 21, 2014)

@@tweakabell - that is an awesome costume!  She looks great - hows the knee?


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 21, 2014)

Better, wobbly but not much pain. It's wrapped for stability not swelling now.


----------



## LadyK (Oct 22, 2014)

She looks adorable!  Awesome job @@tweakabell   I'm glad your knee is starting to get better.


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 22, 2014)

Thank you ladies. It was a fun project and turned out better than I thought it would. Adding it all up it was less than $20, she got to be what she wanted, and there won't be another one like her in the school parade.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 22, 2014)

I thought I lucked out and bought 2 Halloween costumes for $44 today but it turns out 1 was too small and I can't convince my son to go for the other costume at the store! Now I have to spend tomorrow trying to find the next adult costume and picking it up. My kids want to be rigby and mordecai but I can only find more Rigby costumes and I need it Friday!


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 22, 2014)

Good luck on your costume hunt! I'll think happy costume matching thoughts, lol


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 22, 2014)

My oldest son wants to be Bumblebee (the Transformer, not the insect), my youngest will want to be whatever Red Ranger/ How to Train Your Dragon/ Dinosaur costume we see first, and hubby and I are going as Princess Bride - but I'm going to be Westley/Dread Pirate Roberts and he's going to be Princess Buttercup.  Hitting up thrift shops today to try and find a flowy black pirate shirt.  This should be good!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 22, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> My oldest son wants to be Bumblebee (the Transformer, not the insect), my youngest will want to be whatever Red Ranger/ How to Train Your Dragon/ Dinosaur costume we see first, and hubby and I are going as Princess Bride - *but I'm going to be Westley/Dread Pirate Roberts and he's going to be Princess Buttercup. * Hitting up thrift shops today to try and find a flowy black pirate shirt.  This should be good!


This is just the BEST THING.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 22, 2014)

Found the Costume! I could tell my son was really liking the Mordecai Costume and was so sad we brought home the wrong size. First place I called this morning which was the 4th farthest since I had already called around last night. Luckily there are a lot of those Spirit stores in our area and it was less than 10 miles away.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 22, 2014)

I have to find a (free) costume for a party I will be attending. I've never been big into dressing up for Halloween, if the costume isn't free I won't get it. I just don't see the point in paying for something I will wear once. Maybe I'm just a Halloween curmudgeon though. I'm thinking zombie, as I can do some of the makeup myself, or possibly Dean from Supernatural, as jeans and a flannel shirt with a slice of pie should be a sufficient costume!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 22, 2014)

Rain rain rain rain rain!  It is autumn!  And especially October!  I made the mistake of wearing some shoes made for walking in water (like across a river), and my feet have been *soaked* for about five hours now.  But I love this weather!  Just curl up with kitties, tea, and a book!  Or Hulu or Netflix!  I already hit my Purge quota for the day:  Go through one bin every weeknight!  I actually went through two, but they ended up being combined into one.  The stuff I kept was my favorite kind of long-discontinued chenille yarn.  It's nice and bulky, so it crochets up into scarves really quickly, which is key when you are like me and have a terminal case of SQUIRREL.  I hope at least one of my Secret Santees likes one of the colors I have to choose from! 

ANYWAY.  I'm getting antsy for this weekend so I can make a Goodwill run, thereby opening up more workspace in there!  I've got a bike that I'm not sure what to do with.  I don't ride it, and I won't, but my aunt gave it to me instead of selling it on Craigslist, so I don't know whether she cares what I do with it at this point or wants it back.  I'm starting to get into bins full of cds I want to keep (or that are an immense project all on their own), so those will have to stay in the bins until I can get a bookcase for them.  I think I'm going to take a shower and call it a night, although after I take a shower and while I'm making dinner (read:  waiting for water to boil and for the pasta to be ready to eat), I'll go through my bookcase and fill a bin to add to the Goodwill run.  That sounds like a reasonable amount of stuff to deal with for the evening.

ETA:  Weirdest item I've found so far that I had NO CLUE I owned:  The second season of the US version of _Queer as Folk_ on dvd -- produced for Japan, I think, so these are Region 6 discs.  Which I can't play on my laptop.  I have no idea why I have these or where they even came from.


----------



## Christa W (Oct 23, 2014)

I just found out Sharknado 3 will be filming in Orlando!!!  I'm only about an hour away from there.  I am so going to be an extra.


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 23, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> My oldest son wants to be Bumblebee (the Transformer, not the insect), my youngest will want to be whatever Red Ranger/ How to Train Your Dragon/ Dinosaur costume we see first, and hubby and I are going as Princess Bride - but I'm going to be Westley/Dread Pirate Roberts and he's going to be Princess Buttercup. Hitting up thrift shops today to try and find a flowy black pirate shirt. This should be good!


I tried to talk my husband into dressing up as Sonny and Cher one year (Id be Sonny...). I thought it was a great idea, especially since he's so much taller than me, but he wouldn't go for it. He's never liked costumes.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 23, 2014)

I found a super adorable article (on xojane, I think) about a dad whose daughter decided she wanted to be Han Solo for Halloween. He's going to be Princess Leia.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 23, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I have to find a (free) costume for a party I will be attending. I've never been big into dressing up for Halloween, if the costume isn't free I won't get it. I just don't see the point in paying for something I will wear once. Maybe I'm just a Halloween curmudgeon though. I'm thinking zombie, as I can do some of the makeup myself, or possibly Dean from Supernatural, as jeans and a flannel shirt with a slice of pie should be a sufficient costume!


You could do something makeupy and wear normalish clothes. I did a comic book girl and a dia de Los muertos sugar skull last year. I had all the make up materials to do both looks too!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 23, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> You could do something makeupy and wear normalish clothes. I did a comic book girl and a dia de Los muertos sugar skull last year. I had all the make up materials to do both looks too!


Oooh good ideas, thanks!


----------



## LadyK (Oct 24, 2014)

I can't believe it's almost time to sign up for Secret Santa again!  I am excited for stalking/shopping time.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 24, 2014)

Well it looks like the bf will be able to make it to the Halloween party so I think we are going as the 10th Doctor and Rose! I think we can scrounge up all the clothing items from home, so it should be pretty easy.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 24, 2014)

Whoo!  Three bins of *stuff* taken to Goodwill!  Bookcase purchased and assembled!  It wasn't the one I wanted, but it works for my purpose, and that's all I care about right now.  I'm probably going to be buying several bookcases in multiple sizes over the next month or so anyway.  And I got two bins of dvd cases (most dvds are in binders, so the cases are empty) shelved!  Time to shower and have dinner!  And then tomorrow, I can dig back in.  I just found a box of vhs tapes plus YET MORE boxes of books to haul off to Goodwill.  And my aunt is taking her bike back.  I do plan on going through my dvds, matching discs to cases, and hauling them to a used cd/dvd store since dvds seem more likely to have resale value than a shelf of Nancy Drew reboot paperbacks from the '90s.  I have a lot of dvds I had completely forgotten about and that I have no desire to own any more.


----------



## LadyK (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm supposed to be going in to work today but hubby was up in the middle of the night with a screaming headache.  (Bad enough that I was trying to figure out if we needed to go to the ER)  That, along with the rain, has convinced me I should stay home.  

Instead of work my Mom and I made appointments at the new ULTA salon for haircuts.  Yay!!!  

I am keeping my bangs but am thinking about going shorter in preparation for the baby.  I have a feeling styling long hair will come in last with a newborn.  

Other tasks for today will include checking out a rocker my Husband found in an antique store to see if it is a good nursery chair, laundry (so much laundry), and finishing thank-you notes for baby gifts.  It's wonderfully rainy so some tea and a book will figure in somewhere.  So happy for a real weekend day!  

Hope you all have a fabulous Saturday!


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 25, 2014)

We went for a drive in the rain and I got the same thing as your hubby, we had to get off the freeway immediately because the sound of the road and the rain hitting the windshield had me bowling over. Hope he feels better!

Our Saturday is filled with chores this week, trying to get everything done before hubby leaves in a few weeks (the closer it gets, the faster it flies).


----------



## meaganola (Oct 25, 2014)

Two more bins and a grocery bag to Goodwill!  A huge garbage bag of packing peanuts to a Postal Annex!  Vacuum bags for storing blankets acquired!  I'm headed back into the fray in a few minutes.  Once I get going in there, I really want to just KEEP GOING, even when it's past time to stop for the evening to wind down for sleep.  All I can think about when I'm at work is what I'm going to tackle when I get home.  I don't know what I'm going to do once I'm finally done with this heinous project!

In unrelated news, I watched the first ep of _How to Get Away with Murder_.  Dude, Viola Davis.  I did not realize how amazing she is until the camera first hit her and I literally started to tear up at her first appearance onscreen.  I am not a Viola Davis fan.  I don't hate her.  I have just seen her in only one other thing, and that was _Prisoners_, which was *not* a powerfully moving performance simply because of what her character was:  Just the wife of one of the supporting characters.  She wasn't even the wife of a *main* character.

Okay.  Time to dig back in.  Ooh, I just figured out what to do with this old router that I haven't used since 2009:  Free Geek.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 25, 2014)

meaganola said:


> In unrelated news, I watched the first ep of _How to Get Away with Murder_.  Dude, Viola Davis.  I did not realize how amazing she is until the camera first hit her and I literally started to tear up at her first appearance onscreen.  I am not a Viola Davis fan.  I don't hate her.  I have just seen her in only one other thing, and that was _Prisoners_, which was *not* a powerfully moving performance simply because of what her character was:  Just the wife of one of the supporting characters.  She wasn't even the wife of a *main* character.


I have been sort of watching it while someone else in the house watches that show, and I have been entranced enough to fully watch the episodes. It's pretty good, and I'm so curious as to the future scenes going on and what happens there.


----------



## Shalott (Oct 25, 2014)

Went to the Pumpkin Patch and then to my kiddo's school fair, and the fish we won died on the car ride home. :lol: But both my boys won posters playing darts and I got an adorable cell phone case made by a middle school art class (oh those kids were so creative. I wish I could have taken pictures of some of the cases!) and now we have pumpkins to carve later.

... I'm exhausted all ready, but very happy to be here since I wasn't sure if I would be home for Halloween or not!


----------



## wadedl (Oct 25, 2014)

We had two fall carnivals yesterday! My husband and I built the "Jail" for one in the morning and only had butcher paper and duct  tape to work with and then we went to one of the festivals and then I had to sit at the volunteer booth at the second one signing people in and high school student's volunteer hour sheets while the kids ran around.


----------



## Shalott (Oct 25, 2014)

wadedl said:


> We had two fall carnivals yesterday! My husband and I built the "Jail" for one in the morning and only had butcher paper and duct  tape to work with and then we went to one of the festivals and then I had to sit at the volunteer booth at the second one signing people in and high school student's volunteer hour sheets while the kids ran around.


A ha ha, you've got me beat! I will donate any materials/goods that they need but actually volunteer at the carnival its self? I'd never last! :lol:


----------



## LadyK (Oct 25, 2014)

wadedl said:


> We had two fall carnivals yesterday! My husband and I built the "Jail" for one in the morning and only had butcher paper and duct  tape to work with and then we went to one of the festivals and then I had to sit at the volunteer booth at the second one signing people in and high school student's volunteer hour sheets while the kids ran around.


My elementary school Fall Fest was my absolute favorite.  There was a cake walk, haunted house, raffles, and games.  My favorite Halloween/Fall memories are from that.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 25, 2014)

SO JEALOUS of everyone whose schools have/had carnivals!  I went to school in a very religious area (about twenty miles and a whole different universe from where I live now), and carnivals were absolutely Not Allowed because of the absolute uproar from the very devout parents.  Carnival games were considered gambling and thus Not Allowed.  Halloween, dancing, and peace signs were considered Satanic. 

In Purge news, OMG, you guys, SO MUCH PROGRESS!  My aunt just dropped by and retrieved her bike that she gave me five years ago and that I have never actually used!  I still have tons more to do, but I'm so tired that I was tempted to take a shower and go to bed two hours ago.  It is now *almost* 6pm.  I'm now going to take a shower, heat up some pizza rolls, and call it a night.


----------



## SaraP (Oct 25, 2014)

Pumpkin carving


----------



## Shalott (Oct 25, 2014)

meaganola said:


> SO JEALOUS of everyone whose schools have/had carnivals!  I went to school in a very religious area (about twenty miles and a whole different universe from where I live now), and carnivals were absolutely Not Allowed because of the absolute uproar from the very devout parents.  Carnival games were considered gambling and thus Not Allowed.  Halloween, dancing, and peace signs were considered Satanic.
> 
> In Purge news, OMG, you guys, SO MUCH PROGRESS!  My aunt just dropped by and retrieved her bike that she gave me five years ago and that I have never actually used!  I still have tons more to do, but I'm so tired that I was tempted to take a shower and go to bed two hours ago.  It is now *almost* 6pm.  I'm now going to take a shower, heat up some pizza rolls, and call it a night.


My school was a non-denominational private Christian school (K-12... I went there my WHOLE LIFE, ugh) but we did have a Fall Festival with some games and food and little goodies to buy, but the big event was the Annual Fair and Auction where they went all out to raise money. (ALWAYS about raising money!) I can't think of any parents off the top of my head that would have caused a fuss but these traditions had been going on forever, so there were no raised eyebrows.

Dances and/or dancing however was strictly off limits - dancing gives rise to lustful thoughts, which gives the devil a foothold in your heart, Now THAT was something the parents would have formed an angry mob over!


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 25, 2014)

Ahh, pumpkins and purges. This is the stuff of fall!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 26, 2014)

This week is going to be insane!  Monday is Parent/Teacher conferences (no school, and thankfully I got the midmorning appointments close together, so we will get to sleep in, conference, 15 minute break, conference, then I'm taking the kids out to lunch!).  Fall fest at the library that night.  Tuesday and Thursday I have appointments during the school day that are an hour drive away.  Thursday is Trunk or Treat at the school, I'm volunteering while hubby takes the kids around.  Friday is Halloween, I'm helping with the school party (possibly with parties for both kids if they stagger the times), and then Trick or Treat that night.  We'll also fit in pumpkin carving, house decorating, and finish up getting together costumes.

Yikes!  But it's gonna be FUN!!!

(and thankfully even though I was raised in a religious household, my mom was totally OK with my school's more secular events.  In fact, a lot of times I got to go to double the events!  Halloween party at school?  Sure!  Fall Festival at church? Sure!  More candy for us!)


----------



## Dashery (Oct 26, 2014)

Ah! I can't believe Secret Santa signups are happening!

Side note: I feel like I've fallen into a black hole and haven't been on MUT in forever. *mind boggles*


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 26, 2014)

I have officially been inspired by the Purge! I decided to tackle the overflowing pantry today and it was extremely satisfying. And a little icky, as I learned I had a full garbage bag worth of expired items!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 26, 2014)

Next weekend, ugh, I think I have to go to IKEA for some more shelving for the RoD (I might actually get everything done except the shelving TODAY at the rate I'm going!  SO EXCITE!  Except then I still have the rest of my apartment (and @@CurlyTails, you are not the only one with a scary kitchen!  My family's motto is "never look at the expiration dates"), but if you saw the spare room compared to the rest of the apartment, you would understand why I tackled that first and am dealing with the rest after I'm done with that hellhole).  I want this unit, probably in mint green:

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40275813/#/70275816

I have one in black in my living room, and I love it!  Maybe I'll go Friday night when families are probably having dinner and getting ready for trick-or-treating.  I get the panic shakes when I go there and it's busy.  I could actually use two or three more shelving units in addition to that one (definitely a short bookcase with adjustable shelves), but I can't get them all at once due to budget and space (I have a tiny car!).  I don't know what I'm going to do with all of these plastic bins I have.  I must have twenty of them!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 26, 2014)

I love the Kallax Ikea shelves! I plan on getting some of the bigger ones, and the small one after I move. Plus of course some Alex drawer towers to store all my crap!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 26, 2014)

I *really* want one of the 4x2 units for horizontal use (I feel like the walls are closing in on me when I have lots of tall things against my walls -- or even if I just have pictures on them!), but I don't think it will fit in my car, and I don't think I can talk my aunt and her SUV into going with me.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 26, 2014)

I have been cleaning too. I bought this last week!!!

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/90106506/

I had a little Lack table that was piled high with a mountain of stuff and I am almost done organizing everything and by everything that includes my dresser the pile and a shelving unit larger than 2 Kallax squares but with doors an more shelves inside that Ikea used to sell.

I just put some of my most use makeup palletes in the area with the mirror. The area behind the mirror holds my Rosanna Alahambra jars and a pencil caddy with brushes and eye cream and my Meteorites. I may have to give in and by the large Alhambra jar somewhere, I was waiting for Birchbox to get it back in stock but they have not.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 27, 2014)

Aww, my neighbor had to come into my apartment to get something to bring to me elsewhere, and my scaredy black kitty Edgar went right up to him!  Ed DOES NOT let anyone in the apartment see him, and he darts into a hiding spot if anyone comes into this place with me, but he went right up to Jeffrey.  First time *ever*.  I asked him several times which cat just to make sure it was Ed (tiny black kitty with ariel tail) and not Oz (BEHEMOTH gray kitty with *very* long tail) because ED DOES NOT DO THAT.  Except he apparently does if it's Jeffrey.  My previous black kitty Hunter *adored* Jeffrey as well.  Naturally, Jeffrey hates cats and cannot appreciate any of this.


----------



## Shalott (Oct 27, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Aww, my neighbor had to come into my apartment to get something to bring to me elsewhere, and my scaredy black kitty Edgar went right up to him!  Ed DOES NOT let anyone in the apartment see him, and he darts into a hiding spot if anyone comes into this place with me, but he went right up to Jeffrey.  First time *ever*.  I asked him several times which cat just to make sure it was Ed (tiny black kitty with ariel tail) and not Oz (BEHEMOTH gray kitty with *very* long tail) because ED DOES NOT DO THAT.  Except he apparently does if it's Jeffrey.  My previous black kitty Hunter *adored* Jeffrey as well.  Naturally, Jeffrey hates cats and cannot appreciate any of this.


Aww, how cute! My kitty hates all strangers. He actually wasn't like that in the beginning, but we'd only had him about two months when our house was broken into. He was six months old then, and was home alone with the burglars. He had no obvious signs of an injury, but they must have done something to him because ever since if a stranger comes in the house, he vanishes. He'll warm up after awhile, but it took my mom three days of house sitting before he'd come over, and another couple before she could pet him without one of my kids acting as buffer.

It's amazing how much personality our pets have. I am seriously impressed by my cat all the time. :sdrop:


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 27, 2014)

Shalott said:


> It's amazing how much personality our pets have. I am seriously impressed by my cat all the time. :sdrop:


You're telling me. My 16+ year old cat is currently upstairs running around the hallway doing who knows what. Chasing her tail perhaps? I have no idea but she is rambunctious as all hell tonight and I have no idea why lol. I am glad though because it's starting to get cold, and that finally means I get cuddles at night!


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 27, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> You're telling me. My 16+ year old cat is currently upstairs running around the hallway doing who knows what. Chasing her tail perhaps? I have no idea but she is rambunctious as all hell tonight and I have no idea why lol. I am glad though because it's starting to get cold, and that finally means I get cuddles at night!


Haha my puppy does this every single day, several times a day.  Inside, outside, anywhere. I think she sees the world as a race track!  Like if she doesn't burn off some energy she might explode.

In other news, I bought a green pumpkin this year (just cuz) and it stayed green inside but then I put it on the front step and now its 1/2 orange in like 2 days.  So there's some science.


----------



## LadyK (Oct 27, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Aww, my neighbor had to come into my apartment to get something to bring to me elsewhere, and my scaredy black kitty Edgar went right up to him!  Ed DOES NOT let anyone in the apartment see him, and he darts into a hiding spot if anyone comes into this place with me, but he went right up to Jeffrey.  First time *ever*.  I asked him several times which cat just to make sure it was Ed (tiny black kitty with ariel tail) and not Oz (BEHEMOTH gray kitty with *very* long tail) because ED DOES NOT DO THAT.  Except he apparently does if it's Jeffrey.  My previous black kitty Hunter *adored* Jeffrey as well.  Naturally, Jeffrey hates cats and cannot appreciate any of this.


Haha, I love that about cats.  They will pick the least appreciative person to lavish love on.  Our 19 yr old cat always wants to sit on the most allergic person in the room.  He will just creep closer and closer when they aren't looking until he gets partway into their lap.  Poor kitty is less stealthy now.  

We took him to the vet last week because of a bump on his shoulder and it looks like he has a tumor.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   The vet said it isn't causing him pain or affecting mobility but they also can't do anything to stop it from growing.  All we can do is give him love and make him comfy for the next few months.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 27, 2014)

Target=success!!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 27, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Target=success!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I need this in my life. I might have to track some down soon, looks delicious!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 27, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I think I need this in my life. I might have to track some down soon, looks delicious!


Fixed it for you!


----------



## tallison (Oct 28, 2014)

Eeep!I was going to lament on how my dissertation is due tomorrow, but it just turned midnight...my dissertation is due today!! 200+ pages of science to format and edit.

That tea looks delicious, but I need something a little stronger than herbal/caffeine free to power through.


----------



## LadyK (Oct 28, 2014)

tallison said:


> Eeep!I was going to lament on how my dissertation is due tomorrow, but it just turned midnight...my dissertation is due today!! 200+ pages of science to format and edit.
> 
> That tea looks delicious, but I need something a little stronger than herbal/caffeine free to power through.


Ouch.  Format like the wind!!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm noticing that when I'm working on The Purge in the Room of Doom, I fire up my laptop and have _Charmed_ on Netflix. When I'm working in my living room/kitchen, it's Nosleep podcasts. I actually thought about moving stuff from the living room to work on in the spare room just so I can get through more _Charmed_ tonight!


----------



## wadedl (Oct 28, 2014)

I sat down to finish my kids Alex drawers yesterday and the screw kept falling through. My husband looked at it today, I was putting it together upside down. My brain is recovering from being fried last week. Friday I went to starbucks during my 2 hour down time between all the craziness and couldn't find my car when I got out.


----------



## SaraP (Oct 28, 2014)

@@wadedl That's too funny! I tried getting into my car at Target and then realized it wasn't my car...no wonder my clicker didn't work :blink:


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 28, 2014)

I had a lady open my back on the SUV because she thought it was her car. She was very surprised to see me in the passenger seat and Z in the back


----------



## chelsealynn (Oct 28, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> I had a lady open my back on the SUV because she thought it was her car. She was very surprised to see me in the passenger seat and Z in the back


Ahh!  That must have been shocking!  I would have been scared.


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 28, 2014)

By the time I realized it wasn't hubby she was already apologizing profusely. No time to be scared really, just a kind of funny story for the day.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 28, 2014)

sarap said:


> @@wadedl That's too funny! I tried getting into my car at Target and then realized it wasn't my car...no wonder my clicker didn't work :blink:


I know someone who got into a car and their key fit and not until they drove away did they realize it was not their car. Luckily the parking space was still there when they get back so they did not have to explain.


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 28, 2014)

Car locks are notoriously bad, I learned I could open my Dodge Spirit with a nail file when I locked my keys in the car on a road trip (I always carried one in my purse for as long as I owned that car, lol). I couldn't imagine driving off in someone's car though!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 28, 2014)

wadedl said:


> I sat down to finish my kids Alex drawers yesterday and the screw kept falling through. My husband looked at it today, I was putting it together upside down. My brain is recovering from being fried last week. Friday I went to starbucks during my 2 hour down time between all the craziness and couldn't find my car when I got out.


this sounds like me this week!  So fried.  I'm sure it's a great week to be a zombie, but I'd like to wake up now, please!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 28, 2014)

I am DONE with the Room of Doom until this weekend when I can make a recycling run and get more shelves/cubes at IKEA!  It needs some more work, but I need to get the paper out (I THREW OUT _ROLLING STONE_ MAGAZINES I'VE HAD SINCE COLLEGE, YOU GUYS!  THIS IS *HUGE*!  I've even been shredding papers I wrote for school and process manuals I put together for my old company) and more shelving in there before I can do anything else.  I still have the bathroom, living room, kitchen, and bedroom, but I decided to start with the most monstrous room.  It's very close to being a spare room!  I'll need to make a transfer station run because I have more garbage than my triplex's bins will accommodate, and then I think that might be the last step before moving this glider rocking chair that my grandmother used to have back in there, just so there's somewhere to it for times I want to not be in my living room.  I might even finally have a space in one of the shelving units/bookcases to finally arrange all of my indie color subs so each month has its own box!  It's really bugging me to have them all just kind of scattered around, especially since there are usually extras involved.  I *really* want to keep everything rounded up per month!

ETA:  BEST PRINCESS JASMINE *EVER*!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8UEu5XeDh8


----------



## chelsealynn (Oct 28, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I am DONE with the Room of Doom until this weekend when I can make a recycling run and get more shelves/cubes at IKEA!  It needs some more work, but I need to get the paper out (I THREW OUT _ROLLING STONE_ MAGAZINES I'VE HAD SINCE COLLEGE, YOU GUYS!  THIS IS *HUGE*!  I've even been shredding papers I wrote for school and process manuals I put together for my old company) and more shelving in there before I can do anything else.  I still have the bathroom, living room, kitchen, and bedroom, but I decided to start with the most monstrous room.  It's very close to being a spare room!  I'll need to make a transfer station run because I have more garbage than my triplex's bins will accommodate, and then I think that might be the last step before moving this glider rocking chair that my grandmother used to have back in there, just so there's somewhere to it for times I want to not be in my living room.  I might even finally have a space in one of the shelving units/bookcases to finally arrange all of my indie color subs so each month has its own box!  It's really bugging me to have them all just kind of scattered around, especially since there are usually extras involved.  I *really* want to keep everything rounded up per month!
> 
> ETA:  BEST PRINCESS JASMINE *EVER*!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8UEu5XeDh8


Biggest AWWWW ever.   :wub:    My kitties would never be so well behaved.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 29, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> Biggest AWWWW ever.   :wub:    My kitties would never be so well behaved.


I checked out the bio.  That's a thirteen-year-old dude.  They get *mellow* at that age.  I'm really looking forward to my monsters hitting that point!  They have their cuddly snuggly moments, but Hunter became a hardcore lapkitty when he hit about ten.  After that, he would curl up on my lap for hours at a stretch, not minutes.  I still have seven years of the kitty crazies to go.


----------



## saku (Oct 29, 2014)

story of my life: http://www.joannarenteria.com/health-living/i-was-considering-grad-school-and-then-i-saw-this-hilarious/

haha so funny, but not funny cause it's true.  :sdrop:   oh grad school


----------



## LadyK (Oct 29, 2014)

saku said:


> story of my life: http://www.joannarenteria.com/health-living/i-was-considering-grad-school-and-then-i-saw-this-hilarious/
> 
> haha so funny, but not funny cause it's true.  :sdrop:   oh grad school


This made me want to simultaneously laugh and cry.  I am in my last week(s) of research and writing my thesis which I'm pretty sure my advisor doesn't think I'll actually produce.  My last day TAing was yesterday and I cannot wait to be done!


----------



## EggyBread (Oct 29, 2014)

saku said:


> story of my life: http://www.joannarenteria.com/health-living/i-was-considering-grad-school-and-then-i-saw-this-hilarious/
> 
> haha so funny, but not funny cause it's true.  :sdrop:   oh grad school


Yep, that's me too. I'm on my third year of my PhD... approximately 3 million more to go.


----------



## saku (Oct 29, 2014)

LadyK said:


> This made me want to simultaneously laugh and cry.  I am in my last week(s) of research and writing my thesis which I'm pretty sure my advisor doesn't think I'll actually produce.  My last day TAing was yesterday and I cannot wait to be done!


congrats! i both hate and love TAing. haha  :blink:



EggyBread said:


> Yep, that's me too. I'm on my third year of my PhD... approximately 3 million more to go.


we'll get there! i'm on my 4th year in a geochemistry phd program, and it does seem like it's taking forever! i can so relate with the 'taking the very last drop of my life' line.


----------



## saku (Oct 29, 2014)

i think the worst thing about being in grad school is feeling guilty all the time when you're doing something else that's not research, or when you're doing something that you like, or not being productive. it's exhausting to be feeling this way all the time. :unsure2:


----------



## LadyK (Oct 29, 2014)

saku said:


> i think the worst thing about being in grad school is feeling guilty all the time when you're doing something else that's not research, or when you're doing something that you like, or not being productive. it's exhausting to be feeling this way all the time. :unsure2:


Yep.  Right now I am typing this from my research lab.  Technically I am running samples (yay for autosamplers!) but really I am catching up on MUT and playing Candy Crush.  I always keep a journal article open on my desktop to click on when people walk by.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## saku (Oct 29, 2014)

LadyK said:


> Yep.  Right now I am typing this from my research lab.  Technically I am running samples (yay for autosamplers!) but really I am catching up on MUT and playing Candy Crush.  *I always keep a journal article open on my desktop to click on when people walk by.  *  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


haha i'm guilty of this too! hope your experiments turn out well! get out of mut lol jk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i like stalking mut myself, i feel like i have company.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 29, 2014)

I have a friend who was pursuing her PhD in philosophy several years ago.  She ended up in Flagstaff, and she specifically ended up spending a *lot* of time in a wine bar there.  She's now a wine blogger.


----------



## tallison (Oct 30, 2014)

I handed in my dissertation yesterday. Seven years in the making (typical for my discipline and specialty training). But my defense presentation is in two weeks and I'll finally be a Dr!!!


----------



## EggyBread (Oct 30, 2014)

tallison said:


> I handed in my dissertation yesterday. Seven years in the making (typical for my discipline and specialty training). But my defense presentation is in two weeks and I'll finally be a Dr!!!


Yay! Congrats!


----------



## KatieKat (Oct 30, 2014)

I finished my Ph.D. in chemistry almost 5 years ago, so I feel all of the pain for those of you going through it now! You can do it! And rest assured that you will turn back into a normal human being again once you're done.


----------



## LadyK (Oct 30, 2014)

tallison said:


> I handed in my dissertation yesterday. Seven years in the making (typical for my discipline and specialty training). But my defense presentation is in two weeks and I'll finally be a Dr!!!


Congratulations!  How exciting.  Best wishes for your defense.  

The following is my favorite illustration of grad school.  If you haven't checked out PHD comics they are awesome!


----------



## EggyBread (Oct 30, 2014)

Would anyone in here like a 20% off coupon for Ulta? It only excludes fragrances and a few brands. This is the third one I've gotten, and I really don't need it.


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 30, 2014)

@@sweetyzoya was looking for one @@EggyBread if you haven't given it away yet


----------



## meaganola (Oct 30, 2014)

The Room of Doom is now officially known as the Secret Lair. That is all.


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 30, 2014)

meaganola said:


> The Room of Doom is now officially known as the Secret Lair. That is all.


Whoop, whoop! Go in, pour a glass of wine and celebrate! Great accomplishment.


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 30, 2014)

Ick! Z's school just sent home a lice notice. Just reading it gives me the heebie jeebies. I'm gonna be paranoid for the next few weeks...


----------



## SaraP (Oct 30, 2014)

We have gotten that notice before, luckily it wasn't in our class...you just can't help being itchy after reading it!

One of my friends teaches in a bad area and every year lice is a problem. She has horrible things to deal with!! One student who always had live roaches coming out of their back pack! So sad and she is always so kind about it, I don't know how I'd handle it...


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 30, 2014)

Yea it was someone in her class, blech!  Our whole household has long hair, we'll all be sporting bobs if it comes in the household.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 30, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Yea it was someone in her class, blech! Our whole household has long hair, we'll all be sporting bobs if it comes in the household.


Tea tree oil kills lice and i beleive peppermint oil is a repellent. They sell repellent at the drug store next to the treatment. We were on vacation when we found out my daughter had it a couple of years ago.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 30, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> Whoop, whoop! Go in, pour a glass of wine and celebrate! Great accomplishment.


Well, not quite.  I still have quite a bit of work to do, not to mention the rest of the apartment.  But now I have A Vision that actually seems achievable!


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 30, 2014)

wadedl said:


> Tea tree oil kills lice and i beleive peppermint oil is a repellent. They sell repellent at the drug store next to the treatment. We were on vacation when we found out my daughter had it a couple of years ago.


I just remember having it when I was little and the torture of combing through my hair and my moms for removal .It is NOT something I want in the house, lol.


----------



## SaraP (Oct 30, 2014)

Anytime we scratched our heads my mom would assume we had it and would make us sit while she checked...we never did, luckily!


----------



## wadedl (Oct 31, 2014)

I was just perusing the Nordstrom website and they have the Tinkerbell peel off nail polish!! Its called Bo-Po. The website says they bought the formula from Tinkerbell.

I guess someone is getting this for Christmas!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/bo-po-peel-off-nail-polish-set-of-8/3735201?origin=category&amp;BaseUrl=All+Makeup


----------



## Dashery (Oct 31, 2014)

*throws confetti* Happy Halloween! Be on the look out for ghouls and ghosties! (Also, I kind of secretly really want to see pictures of anyone who's wearing a costume.... :lol: )


----------



## Christa W (Oct 31, 2014)

Dashery said:


> *throws confetti* Happy Halloween! Be on the look out for ghouls and ghosties! (Also, I kind of secretly really want to see pictures of anyone who's wearing a costume.... :lol: )


I am so sad this is the second year in a row we didn't do anything.  I am always broke it seems in October... I told my friend I'd go to his party with camera and call it my "Veronica Mars" costume. 

I'm with you though, I want to see you guys dressed up so I can live vicariously through you!!

Some of the costumes I've done over the years



Spoiler







Dog and Beth




R2D2




Boyfriend was C3PO




Sally from a Nightmare Before Christmas (I won at the party I was at even though they thought I was Raggedy Ann)




This one is a bit more obscure.  This is my rendition of Pippin being carried by an Urukai from LOTR the Two Towers.  My head is supposed to be his head. and the body is the Urukai.




Eowyn as Dernhelm from Return of the King







It's all made from real saddle leather and hand tooled.  My brothers and I used to spend months preparing.


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 31, 2014)

Miss Z this morning at the park before we went to school, her little friend at school's jaw dropped when she saw her this morning, I think that counts as a good costume


----------



## saku (Oct 31, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Miss Z this morning at the park before we went to school, her little friend at school's jaw dropped when she saw her this morning, I think that counts as a good costume  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gorgeous! she's so pretty!  :smilehappyyes:


----------



## Shalott (Oct 31, 2014)

My kiddos are running amok today, LOL. Ever November 1st is Nevada Day, and hey have no school, but since it fell on a weekend this year, they got Halloween off. They think that is the bee's knees! :lol: I think my little might already be wearing his (Wolverine) costume. He wanted it because it came with "Adamantium" claws...


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 31, 2014)

OMG I'm torn between that's so cool and they don't get to show off their costumes at school! Here's hoping everyone has a safe and fun Halloween!


----------



## Shalott (Oct 31, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> OMG I'm torn between that's so cool and they don't get to show off their costumes at school! Here's hoping everyone has a safe and fun Halloween!


 Nope, It's cool! My little got to wear his costume all day at school yesterday, and had a parade and got candy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My older son didn't want to dress up this year, but he'll be 13 in February and is in _that_ stage, LOL.

Agreed, I hope everyone has a lovely and safe Hallows Eve, no matter what your plans are (mine are to stay inside and watch old movies while steadfastly ignoring the knocking on our door. Mr. Grinch indeed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm thinking about setting up the projector in the driveway and playing Nightmare before Christmas while we wait for trick or treaters. We could just be lazy and curl up on the couch though.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 31, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> I'm thinking about setting up the projector in the driveway and playing Nightmare before Christmas while we wait for trick or treaters. We could just be lazy and curl up on the couch though.


It's supposed to rain! You should probably just stick to the couch   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 31, 2014)

Stupid Halloween rain &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Christa W (Oct 31, 2014)

I was so excited when I bought my house to live somewhere trick or treaters could come and I bought a ton of candy... only to find out nobody comes here because I'm on a busy street with no homes around (I live across the street from the high school) and the rest of the block around me is all commercial.  

The block behind me is all residential.


----------



## BSquared (Oct 31, 2014)

Happy Halloween everyone!!!

We don't get trick or treaters either really. We're in a townhome complex and I think everyone goes to residential neighborhoods maybe. There's a decent amount of kids in the complex so I thought we would get a bunch, but last year we got ONE KID and it was the people across the street who brought their granddaughter over because they felt bad for us that we had no trick or treaters  :blush:


----------



## wadedl (Oct 31, 2014)

We are hoping for rain tonight. Its been cloudy all day. Rain is supposed to start at 9 tonight. My kids bags fill quickly around here with nothing but good chocolate so it could be a good excuse to come home early and cuddle with my husband watching a movie. As long as we get to the house this gives baggies of candy and the one that does the full size candy bars they will be ecstatic.

@@Shalott My son went to 2 stores and gave up costume shopping, he wanted nothing to do with halloween costumes until his sister came home with the matching Rigby and Mordecai costumes.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Oct 31, 2014)

Christa W said:


> I was so excited when I bought my house to live somewhere trick or treaters could come and I bought a ton of candy... only to find out nobody comes here because I'm on a busy street with no homes around (I live across the street from the high school) and the rest of the block around me is all commercial.
> 
> The block behind me is all residential.


I know how you feel. The last few years I lived in places where we wouldn't get kids due to location. We recently moved and I was all hopeful that I would get quite a few, since it's a fairly populated area. However, from a kid's perspective and Time Value of Candy, my complex is an inefficient endeavor compared to the closely built townhouses in the surrounding streets. That, or they've all gone to the fancy neighborhoods.

I'm feeling a bit pouty, but at least I've gotten a handful of kids. My husband is definitely winning the candy lottery here, though.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 31, 2014)

I was the only person on my entire floor dressed Halloween-y. I did a comic book girl look which I loved because zomg makeup DUH. There was an office-wide costume contest and maybe 7 people participated. I got the least claps and most people didn't get it! The top 3 were actually all store bought costumes so I was really disappointed in my company lol (Flo from progressive, Tina turner, and this cowboy horse blow up thing)


----------



## Christa W (Oct 31, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> I was the only person on my entire floor dressed Halloween-y. I did a comic book girl look which I loved because zomg makeup DUH. There was an office-wide costume contest and maybe 7 people participated. I got the least claps and most people didn't get it! The top 3 were actually all store bought costumes so I was really disappointed in my company lol (Flo from progressive, Tina turner, and this cowboy horse blow up thing)


That's so painful!!  I've been there too many time to count.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 31, 2014)

Yay, I went to IKEA tonight, and it was even emptier than I expected!  I got another four-cube Kallax in mint green.  I'm going to call tonight an evening of relaxation and Hulu, and then I will be putting it together tomorrow and working on getting the rest of the Secret Lair settled.  I'm really hoping it's a half-day project.  Then once that's finally officially *done*, it will be time to deal with the rest of the apartment (there may be some shifting of stuff into the Lair, but that's something that will have to be dealt with as things progress).  I'm trying to get it all done by Veterans' Day (so over this weekend and next weekend) so I can spend the holiday just admiring my accomplishment.  It absolutely, positively *must* be done by the following weekend.


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 31, 2014)

My word the trick or treaters are out in full force! They ran through my stash and I had to run to target. Once this one is gone, lights out though. My pumpkins and mummies were a big hit, I figured they'd go last since we give out full size, I only have one lonely mummy left.


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 31, 2014)

That moment when you walk past a mirror and forgot that you did a full face Halloween makeup look . . . .


----------



## Shalott (Oct 31, 2014)

Not a single trick-or-treater, hurray! I am surprised, actually, based on how many kids live in this neighborhood and the fact that I put the boys' Jack-o-Lanterns in the window. Oh well, less guilt for me, LOL. h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit: Crap. Literally the moment this posted I heard "trick or treat" coming across the lawn. They must just go late. Well, my hubby is home, now, so he can deal with them.


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 31, 2014)

As soon as I bought candy it started to rain hard. I now have waayy too much candy in the house right now...


----------



## dancersmum (Oct 31, 2014)

I forgot to buy extra candy - but used what we had and figured if we ran low I'd run to the shops - but we didn't even get 1/2 way through our candy stash - clearly I keep too much candy in the house.  

My 11 year olds dressed up for school but didn't want to trick or treat but were happy to hand out candy to the the little ones that came to the door.  I had one boy dress up as a pro-democratic protestor and one dress up as a dinosaur...


----------



## dancersmum (Oct 31, 2014)

@@Christa W - such cool costumes!  I especially love R2D2!


----------



## wadedl (Nov 1, 2014)

Here is what I wore this year. I made the cat ears last year but then went as Frida Kahlo last minute. This was at the end of the night so I look like a mess.


----------



## SaraP (Nov 1, 2014)

We get over 400 trick or treaters every year. I will only buy 4 100+ bags and once it's gone we hit the light. I love to see everyone dressed up, we give out "prizes" to our favorites.


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 1, 2014)

I successfully have not eaten a single piece of candy! Started a clean eating thing so my bf offered to pass out candy all night so I didn't have to be near it. He makes every single kid tell them what their costume is haha. Best one was a raccoon!! So funny when the kids say they don't know what their costume is.


----------



## Dashery (Nov 1, 2014)

@@Christa W Those costumes are so neat! Your Eowyn is perfect; that face is the exact expression she makes, I swear.

Also, pssst @, do we get to see pictures of your comic girl makeup? Please, please!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I went as a broken doll because I left all of my costumes at home.



Spoiler


----------



## meaganola (Nov 1, 2014)

Everyone has super adorable costumes and makeup!  I'm actually starting to get interested in doing something next year.  My office does a costume competition, and the winner gets a $100 gift card.  Last year, it was for Nordstrom.  This year, it was just a straight-up Visa card.  I'm thinking I might do sugar skull makeup if I can get my skills up to that level.

And, ooh, it's daylight savings fall back weekend!  Extra hour of cleaning!  I woke up at my normal go-to-work time with a screaming headache, and then I convinced myself to go back to sleep for a couple of hours with the hope that it would go away before I got up.  No such luck.  I now have all of the caffeine plus a Vicodin (left over from March's oral surgery where they removed a cyst the SIZE OF A WALNUT FROM MY FACE) coursing through my system.  I'm kind of buzzing right now from this combination, and I need to put together a set of cubes from IKEA before I can do anything else.  Big fun.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 1, 2014)

Dashery said:


> @@Christa W Those costumes are so neat! Your Eowyn is perfect; that face is the exact expression she makes, I swear.
> 
> Also, pssst @, do we get to see pictures of your comic girl makeup? Please, please!
> 
> ...





Here ya go! This was a quick one at my desk


----------



## Dashery (Nov 1, 2014)

Ooh! @ I love it! You even brought the dots down into your neck. And the lips look so good; I actually didn't notice the black details at first because they blended in so well. Bravo! *claps* (Sadly, there is no clapping emoji...)


----------



## SaraP (Nov 1, 2014)

@ I can believe you didn't win!?! You look fantastic!


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 1, 2014)

Dashery said:


> Ooh! @ I love it! You even brought the dots down into your neck. And the lips look so good; I actually didn't notice the black details at first because they blended in so well. Bravo! *claps* (Sadly, there is no clapping emoji...)



There used to be a clapping emoji.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I'm still too sad over all the ones we lost when we changed sites.   :lol:  There was honestly one for everything!


----------



## Dashery (Nov 1, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> There used to be a clapping emoji.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I'm still too sad over all the ones we lost when we changed sites.   :lol:  There was honestly one for everything!


Right! I will forever mourn the death of the dancing banana.


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 1, 2014)

Dashery said:


> Right! I will forever mourn the death of the dancing banana.


Yeah, I liked that one too.  My personal favorite was the purple dancing elephant.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 2, 2014)

Going to my baby shower today.  I am excited and a bit nervous.  I'm really shy in groups and get weirdly embarrassed by presents.  I have to remind myself that only close friends are coming and the games will be hilarious to watch.  I have been hoarding samples and made up a bunch of beauty bag prizes so I'll be excited to see if people like them.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 2, 2014)

Yay, I have a vat of soup simmering for Soupday Monday!  My office has decided to start having people bring in soups on some Mondays, and I decided to bring one in tomorrow since it's month-end, and having a vat of soup there ready to eat means I don't have to so much as go half a block away for a burrito to eat at my desk.  (Yeah, it's the first few working days of the month, but that's when all hell breaks loose for us, especially when it's a Monday/Tuesday combination.)  I'm taking in a sausage corn chowder:  Turkey kielbasa, corn, potatoes, and maybe cheese.  Boo, I sliced *two* fingers open on the jar of condensed stock because it's very, *very* poorly made!  I'm going to transfer it to a little Mason jar to prevent this in the future -- and because Mason jars are easier to open than these little bloodthirsty jars anyway.  (Ironically, the jar in question was *vegan* stock.  Uh, not any more.)

Later, I will be making a vat of taco meat to take to my aunt's for Sunday night tv.  We're watching _Outlander_ right now, and I'm making THREE POUNDS of taco meat so I have leftovers for this week and/or the freezer for nights I get A Craving for tacos/nachos.  It's the time of year when I love to have a nicely-stocked freezer full of homemade-ish things to heat and eat, not just frozen dinners.

But now, I'm going to go back to work on my apartment some more.  I think I have more bandaids in a bin I need to go through in the Secret Lair, and I definitely need them today.  One of the slices is across the tip of my right index finger.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA:  I just had a little bit of the soup to see if it was remotely okay to make other people eat.  Uh...  I kind of hope no one likes it because that means I will get all of it.  This is definitely going on my list of to-make-again soups!


----------



## CurlyTails (Nov 2, 2014)

I've had a very productive weekend!  We had a cold front come through so it's been so nice and fall-like outside for really the first time all season.  I have house guests coming next week so I've been in cleaning mode and it's finally starting to look like I've made some progress.  I've also been working on some Christmas presents and getting some things done for my sister's wedding next month.  If I can keep my stress under control it could be a very good month!

Side note:  I'm not sure why my cat isn't bald.  I found huge clumps of fur EVERYWHERE!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 2, 2014)

@@CurlyTails I think some cats have where pockets they keep things to throw around at random.  My Hunter kitty used to leave kitty litter *everywhere*.  I have no clue how he got it where he did because now I have *two* bonkers three-year-old kitties and less random litter strewn about than with just one twelve-year-old Dude!


----------



## wadedl (Nov 2, 2014)

curlytails said:


> I've had a very productive weekend!  We had a cold front come through so it's been so nice and fall-like outside for really the first time all season.  I have house guests coming next week so I've been in cleaning mode and it's finally starting to look like I've made some progress.  I've also been working on some Christmas presents and getting some things done for my sister's wedding next month.  If I can keep my stress under control it could be a very good month!
> 
> Side note:  I'm not sure why my cat isn't bald.  I found huge clumps of fur EVERYWHERE!


The kids were freaking out because our Lop was biting clumps of fur off. He looks lighter in color so I assume he is getting a warmer winter coat.


----------



## CurlyTails (Nov 2, 2014)

meaganola said:


> @@CurlyTails I think some cats have where pockets they keep things to throw around at random.  My Hunter kitty used to leave kitty litter *everywhere*.  I have no clue how he got it where he did because now I have *two* bonkers three-year-old kitties and less random litter strewn about than with just one twelve-year-old Dude!


This image made me laugh so hard!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 2, 2014)

This time change is throwing me off, but in the best way possible on a Sunday:  I keep thinking it's two or three hours later than it actually is, so I start to get panicky about everything I need to get done today, and then I realize that I'm on track, or at least not so far behind that I can't shift things around and deal with them during the week.  It probably helps that I got up early for the weekend, so that gave me a couple extra hours there, too!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 2, 2014)

I sometimes feel like their fur is another way of kitty marking. No sooner does our roomba finish running than we find new clumps of fur conspicuously placed in an open area. *sigh* And the Daylight Savings-induced perceived delayed feeding time is just now leading into the hangry roughhousing for our attention. We just roombaed, too!  :wacko:

Oh, I started reading a webcomic a few weeks ago that I think will ring true with every kitty owner on here. I think that even non-kitty owners would find it cute and clever. http://www.breakingcatnews.com/


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 2, 2014)

We just got cable installed today (after 3 solid years of *just* Netflix/Hulu), hubby is BEYOND thrilled to watch football!  And I'm over here on the couch DYING about how horribly bad/alike every after-game commentary is.

Every coach who lost looks like he just saw his puppy kicked across the field, and talks about how much harder they're going to work this week.  Every winning quarterback spouts an endless stream of faux "teamwork" prattle while trying not to look overly smug.

I don't know if I can do this every week.   :couch:


----------



## meaganola (Nov 3, 2014)

*whine*  The two fingers I sliced up are my makeup-applying fingers!  OH THE HUMANITY!


----------



## Shalott (Nov 3, 2014)

I have to tell a story that is so ridiculous, and I seriously don't think anyone who isn't interested in makeup would find it funny (it's not really funny but I thought it was). Backstory: I have severe insomnia, have had for nearly as long as I can remember, doctors think it has to do with a head injury I suffered in a horseback riding accident when I was 12. NOT the point. That was to say that I have to take sleep aides when it gets overwhelming.

I've been pretty sick this past week, and it's causing me a lot of stress because I have so much I need to do, so I've been taking my daily dose fairly regularly. What will happen is, I take my meds, get super tired and then pass out. My husband, however, has reported that on occasion between "super tired" and "passed out" I will fall asleep, but still function. It is the literal "driving while asleep" syndrome that all major pharmaceutical sleep aides warn you about. Except I've never driven (luckily) but I have hurt myself trying to walk around, so I usually ensconce myself in bed well before the pill kicks in.

OF TRACK AGAIN. This evening I got a shipping notice from Chanel.com saying my beauty order was on it's way. I don't remember making a purchase. I don't remember getting my wallet or my credit card or doing anything remotely near to making a purchase. The last thing I remember was getting an e-mail from my school, trying to make heads or tails of it, then deciding I was too tired and it was time to sleep.

Okay, but this was a GIANT order. h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ohemgee, I am so in the doghouse. All of that, however, was my terrible storytelling leading up to the funny part. In the gift message section of the order I had written the following to myself:

Dear Friend,

Yarrr I be given ye my booty.

We're still freakin' dying over here. I know that is a terrible story, seeing as the outcome could be so much worse but omg. I laugh whenever I see that and I had to share.


----------



## EggyBread (Nov 3, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I have to tell a story that is so ridiculous, and I seriously don't think anyone who isn't interested in makeup would find it funny (it's not really funny but I thought it was). Backstory: I have severe insomnia, have had for nearly as long as I can remember, doctors think it has to do with a head injury I suffered in a horseback riding accident when I was 12. NOT the point. That was to say that I have to take sleep aides when it gets overwhelming.
> 
> I've been pretty sick this past week, and it's causing me a lot of stress because I have so much I need to do, so I've been taking my daily dose fairly regularly. What will happen is, I take my meds, get super tired and then pass out. My husband, however, has reported that on occasion between "super tired" and "passed out" I will fall asleep, but still function. It is the literal "driving while asleep" syndrome that all major pharmaceutical sleep aides warn you about. Except I've never driven (luckily) but I have hurt myself trying to walk around, so I usually ensconce myself in bed well before the pill kicks in.
> 
> ...


OMG, I laughed so hard at your message all of the cats ran out of the room. I've done some weird things after taking my sleeping medication. Not shopping, though, mostly saying crazy stuff and moving things around my room. 

Also, I cannot see your screen name without thinking:

Out flew the web and floated wide

the mirror crack'd from side to side

"the curse is come upon me" cried

the lady of Shalott. 

It's the only part of the poem I know.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 3, 2014)

@@EggyBread That poem is where my name comes from! Most people don't know it - they usually think it comes from the one song (if they are younger) or the other song (if they are older). But I love, love, love The Lady of Shalott. It is my all time fave! :smilehappyyes:


----------



## kawaiihoots (Nov 3, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I have to tell a story that is so ridiculous, and I seriously don't think anyone who isn't interested in makeup would find it funny (it's not really funny but I thought it was). Backstory: I have severe insomnia, have had for nearly as long as I can remember, doctors think it has to do with a head injury I suffered in a horseback riding accident when I was 12. NOT the point. That was to say that I have to take sleep aides when it gets overwhelming.
> 
> I've been pretty sick this past week, and it's causing me a lot of stress because I have so much I need to do, so I've been taking my daily dose fairly regularly. What will happen is, I take my meds, get super tired and then pass out. My husband, however, has reported that on occasion between "super tired" and "passed out" I will fall asleep, but still function. It is the literal "driving while asleep" syndrome that all major pharmaceutical sleep aides warn you about. Except I've never driven (luckily) but I have hurt myself trying to walk around, so I usually ensconce myself in bed well before the pill kicks in.
> 
> ...


Oh my god, this made me laugh so hard. Thank you for brightening my day immensely.


----------



## dancersmum (Nov 3, 2014)

@@meaganola - hope those fingers heal up quick - and now I'm craving soup....time to make some this evening  I think!

@@Shalott - sleep shopping....lol but that message  :rotfl:


----------



## Cultfigure (Nov 4, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I have to tell a story that is so ridiculous, and I seriously don't think anyone who isn't interested in makeup would find it funny (it's not really funny but I thought it was). Backstory: I have severe insomnia, have had for nearly as long as I can remember, doctors think it has to do with a head injury I suffered in a horseback riding accident when I was 12. NOT the point. That was to say that I have to take sleep aides when it gets overwhelming.
> 
> I've been pretty sick this past week, and it's causing me a lot of stress because I have so much I need to do, so I've been taking my daily dose fairly regularly. What will happen is, I take my meds, get super tired and then pass out. My husband, however, has reported that on occasion between "super tired" and "passed out" I will fall asleep, but still function. It is the literal "driving while asleep" syndrome that all major pharmaceutical sleep aides warn you about. Except I've never driven (luckily) but I have hurt myself trying to walk around, so I usually ensconce myself in bed well before the pill kicks in.
> 
> ...


Oh that is an awesome story. Kudos on having an insomnia doppelgänger with such a comedic bend!

(I need to go find &amp; retrieve my cats also now that I've scared them with my peals of laughter at this)


----------



## meaganola (Nov 4, 2014)

It's that time again! VOTE VOTE VOTE! (As a side note, I love living in a vote-by-mail state. SO EASY.)


----------



## SaraP (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm a mail in voter, although I often have to drop it off at my polling place...procrastinate much?? It's still better then waiting in line or having the day get too crazy to make it in. 

*even better this year my polling place is at one of the kids schools =) pick up kid and drop off ballet!


----------



## Cultfigure (Nov 4, 2014)

Cultfigure said:


> Oh that is an awesome story. Kudos on having an insomnia doppelgänger with such a comedic bend!
> 
> (I need to go find &amp; retrieve my cats also now that I've scared them with my peals of laughter at this)


Also, I really hope someone manages to reference " Dear Friend, Yarr I be given ye my booty." during Secret Santa. Because what a perfect seasonal sentiment for MUT.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 4, 2014)

Cultfigure said:


> Also, I really hope someone manages to reference " Dear Friend, Yarr I be given ye my booty." during Secret Santa. Because what a perfect seasonal sentiment for MUT.


OMG, LOL. :lol: :smilehappyyes:


----------



## Shalott (Nov 4, 2014)

Ha! We did early voting all last week, and since the polling booths are in the mall that is literally a block from my house.... yeah, that was easy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Nov 4, 2014)

Whoa. It didn't dawn on me that one of our state measures was basically an ERA measure. Most of the furor around here has been about the one for legalizing recreational marijuana.


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 4, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Whoa. It didn't dawn on me that one of our state measures was basically an ERA measure. Most of the furor around here has been about the one for legalizing recreational marijuana.


Don't forget the GMO labelling shenanigans. I think I've seen more advertising for that one all over the place, moreso than the one to legalise recreational pot.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 4, 2014)

We have one of the closest and biggest races in our area here, but I've been so turned off by the constant negative bashing ads every other commercial that I really don't want to vote for either of them. It's been incessant.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 4, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> Don't forget the GMO labelling shenanigans. I think I've seen more advertising for that one all over the place, moreso than the one to legalise recreational pot.


Ugh, yeah, the GMO stuff. I think I've received so many things on that one that I've actually started to block them out.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 4, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Ugh, yeah, the GMO stuff. I think I've received so many things on that one that I've actually started to block them out.


We started only watching recorded shows to avoid commercials and threw any mailers in the trash un-read.  It made this campaign season so much nicer, lol.  Kudos to all of you who voted!!


----------



## SaraP (Nov 4, 2014)

We had soooo many judges on the ballot, ugh! The 3 Supreme Court candidates was easy, but the 11 candidates for the Court of Appeal was just too much. I just could*n't bring myself to review past case rulings for all of them.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm going to have to agree - I don't have a political affiliation, I vote for the candidates that are most aligned with my personal ideals and desires but if I start seeing too many of the mud-slinging campaign ads, that's a major no-no. Luckily it's over for the time being!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 5, 2014)

If you haven't signed up for Secret Santa yet, just a heads up that sign ups for both regular &amp; nails will be closing this Saturday November 8th, 2014, at 8 PM EST.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Rules: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/134496-2014-secret-santa-rules/

Nails: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/134762-secret-santa-nails-signups-2014/

Regular: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/134744-secret-santa-2014-sign-up-now-open/


----------



## Christa W (Nov 5, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> If you haven't signed up for Secret Santa yet, just a heads up that sign ups for both regular &amp; nails will be closing this Saturday November 8th, 2014, at 8 PM EST.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Rules: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/134496-2014-secret-santa-rules/
> 
> ...


I'm still debating doing the regular one but I think I can only afford to one... boyfriend is going to kill me as it is!!! LOL  Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## SaraP (Nov 5, 2014)

I can't decide if I want to do ss... I keep going back and forth #indecisive


----------



## dancersmum (Nov 5, 2014)

@@SaraP - me too...but mainly because I know almost no one wants to ship internationally...and even though I do have a US address its pretty spendy to get stuff delivered to me once it arrives...and it will be expensive for me to ship to someone!  But putting a pressie together is such fun.  I keep changing my mind...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 5, 2014)

I vote you both sign up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Nov 5, 2014)

I always wish I could do international but time and money get in the way.  This should be my last Christmas as a starving student (fingers crossed) so hopefully next year I will be sending my SS gift overseas!


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 6, 2014)

I have off today so I'm trying to plan out my day for the errands I have to do.  I know that I should go to the bank and take out some cash/have them order me a new debit card but I really don't want to.  The other day I used my card to buy something online and then didn't put it away.  I ended up leaving it my bed and it was under the heated blanket.  I found it the next day all warped and wavy.  It definitely won't work in a store but I don't want to have the bank cancel it and order a new one because then I can't use it online.  I feel like that seems like online shopping addiction  :lol: .  I just hate the feeling of being without a debit card!


----------



## wadedl (Nov 6, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> I have off today so I'm trying to plan out my day for the errands I have to do. I know that I should go to the bank and take out some cash/have them order me a new debit card but I really don't want to. The other day I used my card to buy something online and then didn't put it away. I ended up leaving it my bed and it was under the heated blanket. I found it the next day all warped and wavy. It definitely won't work in a store but I don't want to have the bank cancel it and order a new one because then I can't use it online. I feel like that seems like online shopping addiction :lol: . I just hate the feeling of being without a debit card!


I had them order a new card at the bank for me when we became gold level. Our cards were peeling and barely worked so we were excited for new cards. First card came, it was out of order, it was supposed to be a different number, card two comes next day and its a different one without the chip in a baby poop orangey brown, fail 2, We go to the bank and they order a new one with a chip, card 3 arrived 2 days later and its blue and talks about fraudulent activities and I tell my husband that's not the card, two days later the 4th and final card finally arrives and is correct.


----------



## SaraP (Nov 6, 2014)

@@chelsealynn Oh my gosh HILARIOUS!!! I can't wait 3-5 business days for a new card! I have shopping to do!!


----------



## wadedl (Nov 6, 2014)

@@chelsealynn your current card should work until you activate the new one when you order it


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 6, 2014)

wadedl said:


> I had them order a new card at the bank for me when we became gold level. Our cards were peeling and barely worked so we were excited for new cards. First card came, it was out of order, it was supposed to be a different number, card two comes next day and its a different one without the chip in a baby poop orangey brown, fail 2, We go to the bank and they order a new one with a chip, card 3 arrived 2 days later and its blue and talks about fraudulent activities and I tell my husband that's not the card, two days later the 4th and final card finally arrives and is correct.


What a hassle!  It always seems like an ordeal to get a new card. 



wadedl said:


> @@chelsealynn your current card should work until you activate the new one when you order it


I didn't think about that.  I was thinking that they would cancel my current card right away but I guess not since there wasn't any fraud.  



sarap said:


> @@chelsealynn Oh my gosh HILARIOUS!!! I can't wait 3-5 business days for a new card! I have shopping to do!!


There's always shopping to do!  Especially during this time of the year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Nov 6, 2014)

i JUST went through that. someone stole my debit card info and tried to use it in london the day before my birthday! Then i had to suffer the weekend without any shopping &amp; then the sephora blitz(is that what we're still calling them this year?) went live! I asked my bf to lend me his card so i wouldn't miss out. He reluctantly gave it to me while saying "you have a problem"  :hehe:


----------



## lovepink (Nov 6, 2014)

Luckily my credit union can make a new debit card in the bank.  We have had to have ours made now like 3x.

In sad credit card news I was looking at my account today and it looks like my card was used fradulently at an architecture firm in Boston MA.  I called my CC company and they were super unhelpful, giving me their phone number and suggesting I call the business.  Since it was 9pm EST they were closed.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 7, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> Guys. Help.
> 
> I keep falling into 3 hour naps between 2-5 on the weekends. This is probably not helping the fact that I get seriously droopy at work at 2 PM. Gosh I feel like a preschooler.


Thats me every day.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 7, 2014)

PSA time! Signups for Secret Santa -- both classic and Nails -- close at 8pm Eastern/5pm Pacific tomorrow! If you've been thinking about signing up, your window is closing!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 8, 2014)

Double-posting to say:  So...  I was just watching some movie trailers on Hulu, and I think I have found my new life motto:  "Have a cup of coffee and tighten your bra strap."  Thank you, whoever write that line for Cheyenne Jackson to say to Gena Rowlands.

And now I'm going to go put together my new bookcase (yup, I've bought a *lot* of shelving over the past few weeks!) and work on the Secret Lair some more.  And my living room.  Ugh, the living room.  Fortunately, it's mostly empty storage bins and things to go out to recycling.  It just takes up a *lot* of space.  I made a landfill run today, so the garbage is gone, and now I just have to deal with the *stuff*!


----------



## Christa W (Nov 9, 2014)

Is anyone else here the only one that can do things in the whole household?  Mine is anything related to computers/technology/electronics.  Today I am fixing the bf's computer, Friday it was configuring my mom's tv/blu ray/cable... all with sound.  Please tell me I am not alone.  Getting tired of always being the one in control.  Wish I could have a day off.  (also I have no kids so I feel for those of you that do!!)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 9, 2014)

Oh, I am sucking it up and putting away my Halloween decorations today...with a heavy heart. Sigh.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 9, 2014)

Christa W said:


> Is anyone else here the only one that can do things in the whole household?  Mine is anything related to computers/technology/electronics.  Today I am fixing the bf's computer, Friday it was configuring my mom's tv/blu ray/cable... all with sound.  Please tell me I am not alone.  Getting tired of always being the one in control.  Wish I could have a day off.  (also I have no kids so I feel for those of you that do!!)


Yep I am basically my mom's personal IT consultant. And my dad always has iPhone questions for me. It's cute and super annoying.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 9, 2014)

THanks to a code and my points, I just spent $2 on the Home Sweet Homespun box and a pick 2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love Birchbox so much, ha.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 9, 2014)

@@Christa W I SO hear you!  I'm tech support for both immediate and extended family, and generally I'm the only family member who can see things like an item on the floor that needs to be picked up/ a roll of toilet paper that needs to be changed/ a dirty dish that needs to go in the sink/dishwasher.  It's amazing, I call it "Mommy X-ray Vision"

/end rant, lol sorry.  One of *those* days!


----------



## SaraP (Nov 9, 2014)

I hear ya Mommy Vision! I also find it hilarious when I point something out to the hubbs and he's like "when did that happen?" Um last week when I pointed it out the first time!

God love em, they'd all die or be living in squalor with out us.


----------



## Christa W (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks guys!  I just had a pretty tough day and I needed to vent.  I appreciate and value the people of this board so much.  I consider this where my friends are.


----------



## tallison (Nov 9, 2014)

Sigh, I bought too much stuff this week between the Sephora sale and Nordstrom Buy 2 Get 1 Free Mascara Event.  Sucking it up though, because this week I defend my thesis and officially become a doctor.  Well, that's if everything goes well on my meeting on Tuesday where I have to give my oral defense.  But I got this  h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .


----------



## EggyBread (Nov 9, 2014)

tallison said:


> Sigh, I bought too much stuff this week between the Sephora sale and Nordstrom Buy 2 Get 1 Free Mascara Event.  Sucking it up though, because this week I defend my thesis and officially become a doctor.  Well, that's if everything goes well on my meeting on Tuesday where I have to give my oral defense.  But I got this  h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .


I'm positive it will go well! I'm excited for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tallison (Nov 9, 2014)

EggyBread said:


> I'm positive it will go well! I'm excited for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks, I think it will!  I'm just excited to get my PhD over with already so I can get out there and do stuff with it


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 10, 2014)

Christa W said:


> Is anyone else here the only one that can do things in the whole household? Mine is anything related to computers/technology/electronics. Today I am fixing the bf's computer, Friday it was configuring my mom's tv/blu ray/cable... all with sound. Please tell me I am not alone. Getting tired of always being the one in control. Wish I could have a day off. (also I have no kids so I feel for those of you that do!!)


Yes except is the keeper of the locations of everything. Where is the headache medicine? Where did I put my wallet? Where are the scissors? He doesn't even look but I always know where everything is. Funny thing is I am super anal and everything has it's place so it's not like anything is in different places all the time!


----------



## saku (Nov 10, 2014)

i'm at the lab now collecting data (if anyone's remotely interested, i'm doing some atomic force microscopy. it's a cool thing. lol). i have to click a button every 4 minutes. haha the experiment's going well, so i'm so happy! in the meantime, i'm browsing target's black friday deals, and catching up with MUT. this forum moves fast! 

congrats @@tallison!


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 10, 2014)

congrats @@tallison! I'm about a year and a half from completing my phd


----------



## tallison (Nov 10, 2014)

saku said:


> i'm at the lab now collecting data (if anyone's remotely interested, i'm doing some atomic force microscopy. it's a cool thing. lol). i have to click a button every 4 minutes. haha the experiment's going well, so i'm so happy! in the meantime, i'm browsing target's black friday deals, and catching up with MUT. this forum moves fast!
> 
> congrats @@tallison!


I've spent many a mind-numbing evening in the lab doing stuff like that.  Its worth it in the end (I hope!)


----------



## tallison (Nov 11, 2014)

I passed!! I'm a Dr now!! What a relief!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 11, 2014)

tallison said:


> I passed!! I'm a Dr now!! What a relief!


Congratulations!


----------



## SaraP (Nov 11, 2014)

tallison said:


> I passed!! I'm a Dr now!! What a relief!


Well now! Congratulations Dr. Tallison!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 11, 2014)

tallison said:


> I passed!! I'm a Dr now!! What a relief!


Congratulations!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm all proud of myself - I NEVER finish makeup products, I always end up with a billion empty bottles and never finish them. This weekend/week, I've finished off not one, but TWO bottles of foundation/bb cream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Maybelline Fluid Touch - I like the finish it gives, but not the applicator...for me it's messy and annoying to use. And the color turns a BIT orange on me (but is almost a perfect match, just a smidge too warm).

Pond's BB cream - I figured I'd hate this, as most US bb creams suck for me...but I really liked it! It made my skin look fresh and bright and had a bit of coverage, but natural. 

And now, I'm on a mission to clean out my eyeshadow stash. I never reach for my Coastal Scents palettes anymore (I use a LOT of GDE, Urban Decay, Smashbox, and theBalm) and I'm trying to talk myself into getting rid of them. But it seems so wasteful. Maybe I'll keep them, just in case? Sigh.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 11, 2014)

tallison said:


> I passed!! I'm a Dr now!! What a relief!


Congratulations!!


----------



## Dashery (Nov 11, 2014)

Congrats, Dr. Tallison! *throws confetti*


----------



## BSquared (Nov 11, 2014)

Yay dr. Tallison!!


----------



## CurlyTails (Nov 11, 2014)

Congrats doc!


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 12, 2014)

Congrats Dr.!


----------



## Shalott (Nov 12, 2014)

Congrats Doctor! What an awesome accomplishment!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 12, 2014)

tallison said:


> I passed!! I'm a Dr now!! What a relief!


Celebration time! Congrats!


----------



## jocedun (Nov 12, 2014)

Congrats to the new Doctor in the MUT family!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Nov 12, 2014)

I really felt like doing my nails tonight and finally broke out a cranberry color from midsummer swap that I had been saving for Fall.  It is gorgeous!  This, along with two really good Birchboxes is making this a great day.  Yay for a happy Wednesday!


----------



## lovepink (Nov 12, 2014)

Off to puruse the Elfster site.   I need some happy in my life after the day I had.

1.  Lip product wore off around my lips making me look like the joker

2.  my client tried to hit me with her cane

3.  my dog peed on my foot when I picked her up.

Going to the gym in 2 hours to work through all this.  No where to go but up!


----------



## tallison (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks everyone! Now I have a wedding to plan...I've been engaged for 6 months and have done nothing to plan. Yikes!


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 12, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Off to puruse the Elfster site. I need some happy in my life after the day I had.
> 
> 1. Lip product wore off around my lips making me look like the joker
> 
> ...


I hope your day gets better! If it helps at all, your post made me giggle, and I really, really needed that today. My grandma passed away this morning, and I haven't gotten to see her in awhile. I am having a tough time with that. Your day sounds genuinely rough, and I feel for you and am not laughing at you, but the way that you wrote out the bad parts of your day (which were so bizarre that it's a little ridiculous) was so straightforward that it was comedic to me. Here's a little sunshine in your direction  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Nov 12, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> I hope your day gets better! If it helps at all, your post made me giggle, and I really, really needed that today. My grandma passed away this morning, and I haven't gotten to see her in awhile. I am having a tough time with that. Your day sounds genuinely rough, and I feel for you and am not laughing at you, but the way that you wrote out the bad parts of your day (which were so bizarre that it's a little ridiculous) was so straightforward that it was comedic to me. Here's a little sunshine in your direction  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I am so sorry to hear about your grandma.  Hugs to you  :hugs3:

I am glad that my post was able to bring a smile to your face!  It is laughable because who has such random things happen to them?!  This girl!

Thanks for the sunshine! I will take all I can get and hope tomorrow is a less eventful day lol!  At least if I want to be the Joker for Halloween I have a great lip product to use for the mouth!  And I ducked the cane, and my foot is washable, so not a bad day after all right!


----------



## LadyK (Nov 12, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Off to puruse the Elfster site.   I need some happy in my life after the day I had.
> 
> 1.  Lip product wore off around my lips making me look like the joker
> 
> ...


Hopefully the endorphins from the gym have you feeling better soon!


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 12, 2014)

lovepink said:


> I am so sorry to hear about your grandma.  Hugs to you  :hugs3:
> 
> I am glad that my post was able to bring a smile to your face!  It is laughable because who has such random things happen to them?!  This girl!
> 
> Thanks for the sunshine! I will take all I can get and hope tomorrow is a less eventful day lol!  At least if I want to be the Joker for Halloween I have a great lip product to use for the mouth!  And I ducked the cane, and my foot is washable, so not a bad day after all right!


Thank you. I like your positive outlook!


----------



## LadyK (Nov 12, 2014)

tallison said:


> Thanks everyone! Now I have a wedding to plan...I've been engaged for 6 months and have done nothing to plan. Yikes!


Planning my wedding was soooo fun!  My advice is to have as much fun as possible being the bride.  Taste lots of cake, try on ALL the dresses, and say yes to all the free samples and goodies.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 12, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> I hope your day gets better! If it helps at all, your post made me giggle, and I really, really needed that today. My grandma passed away this morning, and I haven't gotten to see her in awhile. I am having a tough time with that. Your day sounds genuinely rough, and I feel for you and am not laughing at you, but the way that you wrote out the bad parts of your day (which were so bizarre that it's a little ridiculous) was so straightforward that it was comedic to me. Here's a little sunshine in your direction  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Sorry to hear about your Grandma.  Sending some happy thoughts and hugs your way.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 12, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> Thank you. I like your positive outlook!


Thank you!  I try!  Laughing and being positive sure beats being sad and mad (although sometimes these situations are totally called for) but for what happened to me today humor and gym therapy is the way to go!


----------



## Shalott (Nov 12, 2014)

My poor bigger-little is having a terrible eczema flare-up. He hasn't had one in nearly six years, so I thought he'd outgrown them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> When my hubby gets home I am going to have to hit the 24-hour drugstore to see if I can get a topical for him. He's so embarrassed, though! Poor thing, he's 12 and it is on his face. I am seriously so sad for him right now.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 12, 2014)

Shalott said:


> My poor bigger-little is having a terrible eczema flare-up. He hasn't had one in nearly six years, so I thought he'd outgrown them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> When my hubby gets home I am going to have to hit the 24-hour drugstore to see if I can get a topical for him. He's so embarrassed, though! Poor thing, he's 12 and it is on his face. I am seriously so sad for him right now.


Aww that sucks.  And kids can be super mean at that age too.  Here's hoping the topical stuff reduces it so he can get to feeling better.


----------



## wadedl (Nov 13, 2014)

Shalott said:


> My poor bigger-little is having a terrible eczema flare-up. He hasn't had one in nearly six years, so I thought he'd outgrown them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> When my hubby gets home I am going to have to hit the 24-hour drugstore to see if I can get a topical for him. He's so embarrassed, though! Poor thing, he's 12 and it is on his face. I am seriously so sad for him right now.


I hope it gets better quickly!



lovepink said:


> Aww that sucks.  And kids can be super mean at that age too.  Here's hoping the topical stuff reduces it so he can get to feeling better.


My son is 12 and he is at a charter school that goes from preschool to 8th grade because he would just get eaten up by all the mean kids at a middle school. He loves it there and is so much more confident this year.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 13, 2014)

wadedl said:


> I hope it gets better quickly!
> 
> My son is 12 and he is at a charter school that goes from preschool to 8th grade because he would just get eaten up by all the mean kids at a middle school. He loves it there and is so much more confident this year.


Oh good for him!  It is great schools like that exist now!  (I am sure they did when I went to school but were not as prevalant as other areas).  I remember these boys in 5th and 6th grade called me Lightening lip and thunder thighs.  I hated the ride to and from school on the bus with them.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks ladies. :hugs3: He's at a Charter school, too, but he's with both Middle and High school aged kids, so it's hard on the Middle schoolers. It come on so quickly I didn't have a chance to do anything tonight.Earlier he had what I thought was a pimple he'd scratched and now full on flare-up. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  We'll put some on tomorrow morning, as well as some Benadryl, but I also told him I could put some makeup on him.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's a testament to how embarrassed he is that it seemed like he was considering it!

Honestly though if he scratched in his sleep and it gets worse, I am willing to keep him home from school. I've heard of similar cases being made fun of for having cold sores, and I don't want him stuck with something like that.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 13, 2014)

I don't know if you've ever tried this, but put a big handful of raw Old Fashioned Oats into a cheesecloth bag (or improvise with a nylon knee-high or leg off of pantyhose) and tie it shut tightly.. Place into a bowl of warm water, allow to soak one hour. Bathe affected areas with the oat water.

   Oat water is also very soothing to sunburned, rashy, or itchy skin.


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 13, 2014)

I get awful eczema on my hands and colloidal oatmeal has been my savior.  It works better than creams that have been prescribed by my dermatologist for it.  The main product I use with it is FAB ultra repair cream concentrate.  I love it because it doesn't burn my skin like everything else.  Even plain old Eucerin makes my eyes water it burns my eczema so bad.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 13, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> I get awful eczema on my hands and colloidal oatmeal has been my savior.  It works better than creams that have been prescribed by my dermatologist for it.  The main product I use with it is FAB ultra repair cream concentrate.  I love it because it doesn't burn my skin like everything else.  Even plain old Eucerin makes my eyes water it burns my eczema so bad.


I second the FAB ultra repair cream.  I haven't been diagnosed with eczema but get horrible scabby dry spots on my face.  The FAB cream works better than the topical that my dermatologist prescribed.


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 13, 2014)

Got home a bit ago from the orthopedic doctor. My youngest is sporting a holiday appropriate green cast on her right arm (good thing she's a lefty). What did she do to fracture her arm? Oh nothing...just tried to jump over the back of the couch instead of walk around it. SMH...


----------



## wadedl (Nov 13, 2014)

@@jesemiaud Kids!

I am off to teach a drawing class for the GATE kids at my daughter's school. Can't believe she's sick and is not going to be there!


----------



## Shalott (Nov 13, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> Got home a bit ago from the orthopedic doctor. My youngest is sporting a holiday appropriate green cast on her right arm (good thing she's a lefty). What did she do to fracture her arm? Oh nothing...just tried to jump over the back of the couch instead of walk around it. SMH...


Oh no! I hope she heals quickly. I second it... Kids!



wadedl said:


> @@jesemiaud Kids!
> 
> I am off to teach a drawing class for the GATE kids at my daughter's school. Can't believe she's sick and is not going to be there!


Aww, my son (the one with eczema) was in GATE! He loved it!


----------



## LadyK (Nov 13, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> Got home a bit ago from the orthopedic doctor. My youngest is sporting a holiday appropriate green cast on her right arm (good thing she's a lefty). What did she do to fracture her arm? Oh nothing...just tried to jump over the back of the couch instead of walk around it. SMH...


I hope it heals fast for her!

 My sister broke just about everything as a kid.  She once broke her foot running through the house.  You know, that thing your parents tell you not to do all day long.  I think she was more hurt by the thought that she had proved my Mom right than by the actual break.  lol.


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 14, 2014)

So excited! I bought Christmas cards at lunch and I need to buy stamps. Speaking of which, if anyone would like me to send them a Christmas card, feel free to DM me addresses!


----------



## lovepink (Nov 14, 2014)

Can I share my amazing mail day?  BB order got the mass CEW box for $5 since I signed my hubby up for BB man and got $20 back to spend in BB store, Toms and Ulta with my J cat wonder paints!



Spoiler


----------



## meaganola (Nov 14, 2014)

Yikes, I just printed out a calendar to try to figure out when to take vacation next year.  I don't actually *go* anywhere, but I have to take a certain amount, and I decided that this is the year when I should actually use it all instead of just the bare minimum so I don't start not accumulating more like I have with sick time.  I think I have so much vacation time socked away that I can take a week off just about every other month.  I don't like to take time off during the summer, so I can skip taking a week off during that time.  I need to talk to my boss as soon as she gets back from her own vacation and let her know I'm thinking about doing this! 

(At my old job, I had so much time off saved due to various company changes that I had three *months* to use my last year there -- and I left the company at the beginning of September that year, and I couldn't cash out any of my time, so I took a *lot* of vacation that year, including a full month off for a film festival and two weeks for Comic Con even though I was only actually gone for three workdays plus a weekend.  I still can't figure out why *no one* asked why I was taking so much vacation.  Then again, just about all of us had epic amounts of time off we were trying to burn due to a couple of corporate acquisitions, so it wasn't *too* out of the ordinary for this.)


----------



## LadyK (Nov 16, 2014)

So this is marginally makeup related.  I had an all day childbirth class yesterday and we watched a bunch of videos of women in labor.  These were real labors and it didn't look easy, but they were all the type of woman who just glows even without makeup on.  It was so intimidating!!  I'm pretty sure I'm going to look like a drowned cat by the time I'm done, so seeing a bunch of amazonians quietly push out their babies has me freaked out.  I keep wondering about packing makeup in my hospital bag and then thinking I'm crazy.


----------



## wadedl (Nov 16, 2014)

LadyK said:


> So this is marginally makeup related. I had an all day childbirth class yesterday and we watched a bunch of videos of women in labor. These were real labors and it didn't look easy, but they were all the type of woman who just glows even without makeup on. It was so intimidating!! I'm pretty sure I'm going to look like a drowned cat by the time I'm done, so seeing a bunch of amazonians quietly push out their babies has me freaked out. I keep wondering about packing makeup in my hospital bag and then thinking I'm crazy.


An acquaintance recently had a baby and she took full makeup to the hospital from what I saw on Facebook. I didn't take any when I had my kids. I still get angry thinking about the ghetto nurse I had with my daughter! I couldn't get on the bed and she got attitude until she checked me and luckily there was a shift change and a much nicer nurse came and was so apologetic and we talked the whole night.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 16, 2014)

@@LadyK EmilyNoel83 on YouTube had her full face on, and she still looked stunning after the baby was born. I was in awe.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 16, 2014)

@@LadyK there are a handful of lifestyle bloggers who had full makeup and looked really good in their "omigosh I just pushed out a baby" picture. They did get a lot of crap for it if I remember correctly BUT it's your birthing experience, your photos, do what you want!!! I think I would pack makeup but I can't promise I'll be actively thinking of touching up


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 16, 2014)

I don't have any input re: makeup and childbirth,as I've not had kids, but I imagine that mine would look terrible afterwards...sweat! Yikes!

Anyway, it's skincare Sunday, anyone up for a mask party?


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 16, 2014)

With my firstborn, I didn't even think about it and I look back at those pictures and cringe. With my second and third, no one was allowed to take a picture until I cleaned up and looked presentable. Just the way I wanted it. Maybe that's shallow, but so be it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 16, 2014)

Nooo make it stop


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 16, 2014)

@@yousoldtheworld It's so pretty though!  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hopefully you don;t have to go anywhere.  Driving in the snow sucks  :drive: .


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 16, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> @@yousoldtheworld It's so pretty though!  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Hopefully you don;t have to go anywhere.  Driving in the snow sucks  :drive: .


Tonght, I don't...I work at a school so I will in the morning, though. Problem is, I live in the middle of a very steep hilll.. we haven't been here in the winter yet but I've heard it's a nightmare when the snow and ice start  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Nov 16, 2014)

So...I stop in to Macy's and see this really great lippie set that I just HAD to have, from lancome.  There was also this great PWP for $59 so I got that too (if you are familiar, I got the 'plum' one).  Anyway, I try the gloss, and it is THE BEST EVER!  The color - amazing!!  The formula - amazing!!  The texture - amazing!!

I look everywhere online and cannot find this set anywhere!  Not through lancome, macy's, nothing.  I take myself back to the Macy's where I bought it, run around the circular twice with my gut between my feet, until I find them!  YEAH!  I bought 3 more with the intent of getting a few more next weekend - these are, after all, limited edition colors!

This was last weekend (first purchase) and Friday night (second purchase).  Saturday, yesterday, I'm going through my Sephora boxes delivered Friday, and one of the sample sets are in there.  There is a Marc Jacobs lipgloss.  I try it.  I look at it, feel it, smack my lips and then I think to myself...WHY DO I DO THIS?  I buy something thinking I WILL NEVER FIND ANYTHING LIKE IT (i.e. the 4 total boxes of lancome lippies) and the very next day find something equally perfect for me??  Now I NEED 20 of those too!!   :w00t:  Different colors maybe but the formula on those are super yummy too!!

Someone, please, tell me you do this too??


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Nov 16, 2014)

I meant to post a pic of my lancome lippies...here they are - sorry they are upside down!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 16, 2014)

So...  How many people here would get mauled TO DEATH by their kitties if they tried to put one of these on the critters:

http://www.businesscatual.com/


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 16, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Tonght, I don't...I work at a school so I will in the morning, though. Problem is, I live in the middle of a very steep hilll.. we haven't been here in the winter yet but I've heard it's a nightmare when the snow and ice start  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh no!  Hopefully you don't get too much snow.  It's such a hassle when the roads get messy.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 16, 2014)

meaganola said:


> So...  How many people here would get mauled TO DEATH by their kitties if they tried to put one of these on the critters:
> 
> http://www.businesscatual.com/


Those are so cute!  I don't have cats but am totally making my dog sport a bow tie for our holiday christmas card!  The girl dog will sporting some thing too, just have decided what.

Today we put booties on our dogs (we are going home for the holidays and snow will likely be involved.  My dogs shiver when it gets below 70) and laughed till we cried.  The first time they were like "oh this is weird."  Second time there was lots of claws and glaring going on.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 16, 2014)

meaganola said:


> So...  How many people here would get mauled TO DEATH by their kitties if they tried to put one of these on the critters:
> 
> http://www.businesscatual.com/


hahaha, I could get one on my Edgar, I think. I put a sweater on him on halloween! bahahah


----------



## Shalott (Nov 16, 2014)

meaganola said:


> So...  How many people here would get mauled TO DEATH by their kitties if they tried to put one of these on the critters:
> 
> http://www.businesscatual.com/


I think my Kitty would wear one, begrudgingly, and it would be hilarious. I am dying at the company name, though, Business CATual. :lol:


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 16, 2014)

BB019 said:


> I meant to post a pic of my lancome lippies...here they are - sorry they are upside down!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh those are pretty! 

Not the same thing as these, right? http://www.sephora.com/lip-lover-set-P389568?skuId=1656313

I'm not generally a big lipgloss fan (always so sticky!) but I've been eyeing those for some reason. Maybe it's just the colors that are calling to me!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Nov 16, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Ohhh those are pretty!
> 
> Not the same thing as these, right? http://www.sephora.com/lip-lover-set-P389568?skuId=1656313
> 
> I'm not generally a big lipgloss fan (always so sticky!) but I've been eyeing those for some reason. Maybe it's just the colors that are calling to me!


No, they are part of this line...there is a color that is very close, and I bought it at Ulta yesterday to give it a whirl, but I still love the On Fire color!!  (The Rose Gold color.)

http://www.lancome-usa.com/La-Laque-Fever/1000290,default,pd.html?dwvar_1000290_color=Electric%20Pink&amp;cgid=makeup-gloss#start=9

I think I even posted a pic of it on me, on the enablers thread...

Though it was a bit fuzzy of a pic...


----------



## Cultfigure (Nov 16, 2014)

meaganola said:


> So... How many people here would get mauled TO DEATH by their kitties if they tried to put one of these on the critters:
> 
> http://www.businesscatual.com/


We put antlers on Wasp a few years ago &amp; filmed it. It took exactly 7 seconds for her to figure out how to get them off. 2 of those seconds were spent giving us the laser eyes of death. Her brother? He's the original Stuff on My Cat. Will wear bow ties, teacups, even a cupcake once.

I bought Santa hats for them all last year but only successfully photographed this guy. I am the worst person ever.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 16, 2014)

meaganola said:


> So...  How many people here would get mauled TO DEATH by their kitties if they tried to put one of these on the critters:
> 
> http://www.businesscatual.com/


Mine are both used to collars and we've often talked about getting them bowties as they are both tuxedo patterned. However, the first time the collars went on, one spent a while desperately trying to run away from the thing around his next while the other had a pity party for herself under the coach, frantically trying to lick it off. Neither of them seems to appreciate the times I give them bandanna capes, though. How can they expect to be super kitties without them?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 16, 2014)

Fitting topic, as I just took my dog out to potty in the wet, wet snow, wearing his sweater  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> bahaha.


----------



## CurlyTails (Nov 16, 2014)

meaganola said:


> So...  How many people here would get mauled TO DEATH by their kitties if they tried to put one of these on the critters:
> 
> http://www.businesscatual.com/


I'm in that camp! My cat refuses to even wear a collar. If she is wearing anything she looks like she has died a little inside. One year I tried to put a jingle bell collar on her for Christmas and she immediately ran under the bed and hid in shame. And we won't speak of the time I tried to put fairy wings on her for Halloween.

The dog, on the other hand, will wear anything. Yellow rain slicker when it's wet, hooded parka in the cold, and knitted sweater just to be cozy.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 16, 2014)

ZeeOmega said:


> How can they expect to be super kitties without them?


My dad has a miniature schnauzer named Cooper, and sometimes he leaves Coop with my brother's family when Dad goes on trips.  One time, he left right around Halloween and didn't get back until afterwards.  My sister-in-law found a Superdog costume -- complete with cape -- in Coop's size on clearance somewhere, so she bought it and put it on Cooper when it was time for Dad to pick him up.  I'm not sure who Dad was more furious/disgusted with:  My sil for putting the costume on the dog, my brother for letting her do it, or the dog FOR BEING VERY VERY DELIGHTED WITH HIS OUTFIT!  LOOK AT HIS FLAPPY CAPE!  PRANCE PRANCE PRANCE!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 16, 2014)

meaganola said:


> My dad has a miniature schnauzer named Cooper, and sometimes he leaves Coop with my brother's family when Dad goes on trips.  One time, he left right around Halloween and didn't get back until afterwards.  My sister-in-law found a Superdog costume -- complete with cape -- in Coop's size on clearance somewhere, so she bought it and put it on Cooper when it was time for Dad to pick him up.  I'm not sure who Dad was more furious/disgusted with:  My sil for putting the costume on the dog, my brother for letting her do it, or the dog FOR BEING VERY VERY DELIGHTED WITH HIS OUTFIT!  LOOK AT HIS FLAPPY CAPE!  PRANCE PRANCE PRANCE!


Why can I only 'like' this once?


----------



## Shalott (Nov 17, 2014)

Wahh, wahh, I want to go to bed but I am waiting form my phone to download whatever update it needs from iTunes. *insert crocodile tears* I'd just forget it, but I have multiple alarms throughout the day when it is time to take different medication. Grrr...

Maybe I can set my clock radio, and by then (two hours from now) the update will be done? This is something to think about... but seriously, why even sleep for two hours anyways? Ugh.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Nov 17, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Wahh, wahh, I want to go to bed but I am waiting form my phone to download whatever update it needs from iTunes. *insert crocodile tears* I'd just forget it, but I have multiple alarms throughout the day when it is time to take different medication. Grrr...
> 
> Maybe I can set my clock radio, and by then (two hours from now) the update will be done? This is something to think about... but seriously, why even sleep for two hours anyways? Ugh.


I know EXACTLY what you are going through (waiting for)!!  I hope it finishes soon for you!


----------



## Shalott (Nov 17, 2014)

NO my stupid phone did not perform the update, it had a fatal error and now my phone won't work OR connect to iTunes to restore.

ARGGHHHHH, I am so frustrated I am in tears. I am home with just the kids who are in bed now, no way to call anyone and I just want to go to bed. Why. Why.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 17, 2014)

Shalott said:


> NO my stupid phone did not perform the update, it had a fatal error and now my phone won't work OR connect to iTunes to restore.
> 
> ARGGHHHHH, I am so frustrated I am in tears. I am home with just the kids who are in bed now, no way to call anyone and I just want to go to bed. Why. Why.


THIS!  I haven't used my ipod in over a year because this happened.  I was just too frustrated to spend time with customer service figuring it out.  I finally just decided to download a new version of itunes and it fixed everything.  If I hadn't been given a gift card for itunes I probably would never have used it again.  blergh.  I hope everything works out okay!


----------



## Shalott (Nov 17, 2014)

I had to restore to factory settings and then download everything from the iCloud but my phone is at lease functional again. All of my custom ringtones are gone, though, I guess they didn't like the fact that I made them instead of buying them, &lt;_&lt;


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 17, 2014)

Because pets!

Blitzen in his birthday present (he turned 1 on 11/11)!!!

(Please excuse his extreme fluffiness, we're growing out his fur for his winter bath/trim!)


----------



## Shalott (Nov 18, 2014)

Can we ladies get personal? (Any guys, tune it out, LOL) Does anyone else get cramps that feel like your uterus is literally exploding from your body? I mean - I am sure you do, painful cramps aren't uncommon. But I just want to whine about how my female anatomy is betraying me at this moment. I have fibroids, so that doesn't help but ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. I hate you, body.

If it helps anyone besides myself, I like to drink Sleepytime Tea (the Extra or Ultimate or something version) because the Valerian in it is really good at relaxing my muscles - actually enough so that I don't have to use a prescription muscle relaxer any more. Not a doctor here, or anything, just sharing a tip - I get no sleep from Sleepytime, but I do get some comfort!


----------



## Kookymama (Nov 18, 2014)

@shallot - my favorite topic! I used to have to pump 3 to 4 advil every 4 hours into my body for a good 2 days. The cramping is still there but, not as bad. I can go pain med free most months. What changed? No idea. I have fibroids too.  No fun!


----------



## SaraP (Nov 18, 2014)

I never believed girl time was that bad, until I had my first child... Oh my god it's like I'm being murdered every month. It's almost debilitating sometimes and then other times not too bad. Weird and men could never handle it!


----------



## Shalott (Nov 18, 2014)

sarap said:


> I never believed girl time was that bad, until I had my first child... Oh my god it's like I'm being murdered every month. It's almost debilitating sometimes and then other times not too bad. Weird and men could never handle it!


Ha, yes, that's the thing - I never know when it will be bad or mild! Like... not that I want a terrible month every month but then at least I could be ready for it. This time I had to scramble and it sucked.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 18, 2014)

Ugh, I am taking ALL OF THE DRUGS today. Mucinex, Sudafed, whatever this antihistamine is. INCIPIENT COLD, GO AWAY! On the up side, my office reputation is "eh, it's just allergies," so when I told a coworker that I thought I was getting sick, he was shocked. Operation Drowning Cooties has begun!


----------



## Kookymama (Nov 18, 2014)

@@SaraP - Its almost always a murder scene for me. Its so aggravating. To do something about it or not is the question. I can't decide!


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 18, 2014)

I didn't have much issues until I got an iUd now its a pain: Heavy flow, cramps, etc. I tell myself its easier than another kid lol


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 18, 2014)

Just came in here to whine. 

I feel like absolute death today. I have a lot of chronic stomach issues so I'm not sure if it's just that flaring up or if I'm actually getting sick but whatever it is needs to go away PRONTO.  

Also, it is SO COLD here today. I had to venture out this morning to go to Best Buy for something for work and I thought I might actually freeze to death/blow away just walking to and from my car.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 18, 2014)

Add me to the list of people feeling crappy today.  I wasn't able to sleep much last night and feel like a zombie.  On top of that I can't shake the feeling that I'm getting a cold.  I'm super stuffy and have a headache.  I'm trying to buckle down and work but my thoughts are just all over the place so not much is getting done.  

Time to cheer myself up with a pot of tea and some online shopping.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 18, 2014)

I feel crummy today too. It must be something in the air. Or some new virus passed over the internet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I don't think I slept at all last night, and I followed that up with TOO MUCH coffee to compensate. Lack of sleep and over caffination is a bad combination for me. It only leads to jittery afternoons and a lot of awkward giggling.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 18, 2014)

It sounds like a lot of people are coming down with something. I hope you all feel better soon!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 18, 2014)

Yess, I've been sick since Friday! A really bad cold, which has finally moved out of my head into my chest. Awful. I just want to hibernate.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 18, 2014)

Mine is fortunately just a low-level creeping crud. My work for tomorrow has dropped already, and it's such a light workload that I'm thinking about seeing if I can just clear taking tomorrow off so I don't have to worry about it. When I feel like this, a day of hibernation and drugs typically nips it in the bud.


----------



## jocedun (Nov 19, 2014)

Okay... am I crazy.. or is MUT now auto-hyperlinking words/brands in people's posts? Is this just my browser at work (Firefox)? I don't remember noticing this before...


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 19, 2014)

jocedun said:


> Okay... am I crazy.. or is MUT now auto-hyperlinking words/brands in people's posts? Is this just my browser at work (Firefox)? I don't remember noticing this before...


It does it in Chrome, too. I assumed it was part of the forum framework that's a built in layer of advertising. 

ETA: I don't think it's new, though. At least, it was already in place when I returned to MUT a few weeks ago. I can't recall if it came into effect with the new forums.


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 19, 2014)

jocedun said:


> Okay... am I crazy.. or is MUT now auto-hyperlinking words/brands in people's posts? Is this just my browser at work (Firefox)? I don't remember noticing this before...


Its not you, I saw this the other day and didn't think anything of it because it hyperlinks random things if you're not logged in. It's been doing it while logged in now, but that seems to be a new thing.


----------



## jocedun (Nov 19, 2014)

ZeeOmega said:


> It does it in Chrome, too. I assumed it was part of the forum framework that's a built in layer of advertising.
> 
> ETA: I don't think it's new, though. At least, it was already in place when I returned to MUT a few weeks ago. I can't recall if it came into effect with the new forums.


I usually use Chrome at home, too, but I guess I haven't noticed it until today! It doesn't really bother me, I just kept thinking, "Wow that poster really took the extra time to link to such and such store, how thoughtful." Haha! And then I realized it was in a lot of posts (enabler thread specifically). Interesting way to embed advertising. Sometimes I forget MUT has to make money somehow.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 19, 2014)

jocedun said:


> I usually use Chrome at home, too, but I guess I haven't noticed it until today! It doesn't really bother me, I just kept thinking, "Wow that poster really took the extra time to link to such and such store, how thoughtful." Haha! And then I realized it was in a lot of posts (enabler thread specifically). Interesting way to embed advertising. Sometimes I forget MUT has to make money somehow.


Looking over some posts, it is super random which words / phrases it snags for the auto-linking. Like 'clock radio.' :blink:   In Chrome, it's super discreet and I often overlook them since they don't stand out. Is it more obvious in Firefox?


----------



## saku (Nov 19, 2014)

jocedun said:


> I usually use Chrome at home, too, but I guess I haven't noticed it until today! It doesn't really bother me, I just kept thinking, "Wow that poster really took the extra time to link to such and such store, how thoughtful." Haha! And then I realized it was in a lot of posts (enabler thread specifically). Interesting way to embed advertising. Sometimes I forget MUT has to make money somehow.


yeah. it's not new-new. it's probably been around for a month/couple of months? seems that long anyway. it's mostly the word 'sephora' or the names of the products.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 19, 2014)

I believe it's called AdSense, and, yeah, it's because MUT is a free forum. I didn't notice it until we moved over to the new forum, but I don't see them on the mobile version.


----------



## EggyBread (Nov 19, 2014)

I have a neurological disorder that's been making me miserable lately. I just want to curl up into a ball and cry.


----------



## saku (Nov 19, 2014)

i think this is actually different from the underlined words right after the new platform was implemented. back then, the world will be underlined and if you hover on them, there will be a pop-up that you have to close by clicking the x-button. these ads seemed kinda random - verizon, dell, etc.. these kinds of underlined words seem to be gone, but now replaced by underlined words that are hyperlinked to the real thing, like the 'sephora' word underlined, and hyperlinked to the sephora site. i prefer the latter since no accidental activation of the ad by simply hovering, and actually may be useful if you're lazy to type the url and do want to go to the site. this second type of 'underlined word ads' are the newer ones that have been around for a month or so.

edit: just realized that the word 'sephora' in this post is actually hyperlinked to www.sephora.com


----------



## Shalott (Nov 19, 2014)

I don't see any ads, ever, anywhere because the Ad Blocker is strong in this one.  It is annoying however, because whenever something won't work with ABP turned on I have to play a whole juggling game to get videos or whatnot to load.


----------



## SaraP (Nov 19, 2014)

@@EggyBread Hope you feel better soon!  :flowers:


----------



## Kelli (Nov 19, 2014)

I am still getting the random underlined words that create a pop up A LOT (on this page alone these words/phrases linked to popups: "won't work" "poster" "dell" "chrome" "the mobile" "framework" "auto" "firefox"), but only sometimes get the ones that link to real sites.


----------



## Cultfigure (Nov 19, 2014)

@@EggyBread Internet hugs!


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 19, 2014)

Is anyone else excited!?!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 19, 2014)

@@tweakabell YESSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 19, 2014)

Z is super excited I might have to go see this one at the drive in with her (I am ashamed to say I haven't seen Maleficent yet)


----------



## Shalott (Nov 19, 2014)

@@tweakabell AHhhhhh! I hadn't seen the whole trailer! OMG Helena Bonham Carter as the Fairy Godmother! Do want!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 19, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Z is super excited I might have to go see this one at the drive in with her (I am ashamed to say I haven't seen Maleficent yet)


Ah, love the drive-in! Sad that ours is only open for three months a year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I didn't see Maleficent yet either.. I've heard pretty mixed reviews and I'm kind of nervous to watch it because I love Sleeping Beauty so much!


----------



## wadedl (Nov 19, 2014)

I really like Maleficent! The reclining seats at the new theater could have swayed my opinion a bit but I really enjoyed the movie.

I can't wait until Cinderella comes out! So excited!


----------



## Shalott (Nov 19, 2014)

I am not a movie critic, I actually have awful taste in movies but with that disclaimer made, I really loved Maleficent. I am a massive fan of Angelina Jolie, and I thought it was the perfect vehicle for her - so amazing and powerful.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 19, 2014)

We went on Sat to Big hero 6 and guardians of the galaxy before Hubby left. It's so much cheaper and we can talk without bothering people lol


----------



## wadedl (Nov 19, 2014)

We like going to the AMC with the reclining seats, we can buy tickets at Costco and choose our seats in advance or even cheaper go to the matinee which is $5.99! Assigned seating is awesome!


----------



## Kookymama (Nov 19, 2014)

Cate Blanchett!  Looks like the young man that plays Rob Stark on Game of Thrones is the prince!  Let's see if I can convince my daughter who turns 13 in a few weeks to come with me.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 19, 2014)

We have internet and tv for another year. Hubby just called to play cancel chicken with them before he left (he's in vegas until fri) I refuse to talk to them they make me so annoyed/angry


----------



## meaganola (Nov 19, 2014)

I was very wary of _Maleficent_, but I let a friend talk me into going, and I was very pleasantly surprised by *the* most feminist Disney movie I've ever seen.

In unrelated news, BEST USE OF "YAKETY SAX" *EVER* starts at 0:50:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iTTNRE-njM#t=66


----------



## Kookymama (Nov 19, 2014)

@@wadedl ~ I just had the recliner experience when I saw Gone Girl with a friend. It was great. You know what I love? I am a shortie and it never fails that the tallest person in the theatre (even if empty) sits in front of me. With the recliner seating, it doesn't matter. No obstructive views.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 19, 2014)

Anyone watching American Horror Story? Having cast members sing Bowie and Nirvana songs in one season? They're getting brave!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 19, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> @@wadedl ~ I just had the recliner experience when I saw Gone Girl with a friend. It was great. You know what I love? I am a shortie and it never fails that the tallest person in the theatre (even if empty) sits in front of me. With the recliner seating, it doesn't matter. No obstructive views.


Yes! I always hated going to the movies until we got a theater with reclining seats nearby. It's hard for me to sit comfortably for that long in other seats, I'm a fidgeter, but with a reclining seat, I am fine!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 19, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Anyone watching American Horror Story? Having cast members sing Bowie and Nirvana songs in one season? They're getting brave!


I'm amused by the fact that they have chosen these two artists in this season -- because the latter covered the former!  Is tonight's ep the Nirvana ep?  I've been trying to guess what song they're going to do, and the only one I can think of as super appropriate is "Come as You Are."  And...  I just checked spoilers to see what song they're using.  I hadn't done so until now.  Totally unsurprised.  And I just saw what song Kathy Bates is doing.  They're just kind of plowing through my college years here.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 19, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I'm amused by the fact that they have chosen these two artists in this season -- because the latter covered the former!  Is tonight's ep the Nirvana ep?  I've been trying to guess what song they're going to do, and the only one I can think of as super appropriate is "Come as You Are."  And...  I just checked spoilers to see what song they're using.  I hadn't done so until now.  Totally unsurprised.  And I just saw what song Kathy Bates is doing.  They're just kind of plowing through my college years here.


God, doing Bowie and Nirvana, they kind of just need to do The Man Who Sold The World at some point, now.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 19, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> God, doing Bowie and Nirvana, they kind of just need to do The Man Who Sold The World at some point, now.


Yup.  There are *so many* characters that it would be perfect for that I can't decide who to assign it to in my fantasy soundtrack.


----------



## angienharry (Nov 20, 2014)

Just watched malificent and really liked it, can't wait for Cinderella too.

Although I wish they would have done something more like malificent and given us a new viewpoint of the story. At least from the trailer it looks to be the same storyline. I will still go see it though!!


----------



## LadyK (Nov 20, 2014)

This stupid cold is in full force.  Now one of my ears is clogged up and I'm perpetually dizzy.  Desperate times call for desperate measures.  Bring on the Cadbury chocolate biscuits!!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 20, 2014)

Ugh I have had this low-level ick for THREE. WHOLE. WEEKS.  Add in some personal stress, some crazy kids, the holidays coming up, and I am so done.  I just want to stop sneezing all morning and coughing all night!

*WHIIIIIIIIIIIIINE*  :wacko2:

OK I feel better.  And now I want some real wine.  Maybe the antiseptic properties will heal me!  Worth a try, right?


----------



## Shalott (Nov 20, 2014)

Joining the sickies, I have a double ear infection! Ughh, the worst isn't the pain but the weird, cotton-stuffed feeling in my ears.I think it must have been coming on slowly now for a while which sucks for all the perfume buying I've done. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 20, 2014)

Joining the WHINES: They are transferring hubby to Kuwait instead for a huge pay hit and it's too late to apply for different jobs so we've just gotta grin and bear it. &lt;_&lt; :angry: :soap:


----------



## meaganola (Nov 20, 2014)

Today's employee appreciation week item:  A pocket pack of Kleenex (dudes received Snoopy, females received Barbie) and a three-pack of hand sanitizer (mine was lavender-scented).  There's a low-level crud going around my department.  Of course, I have, like, five bottles of the stuff in various sizes from subscription boxes in and on my desk already!  Tomorrow, we're supposed to be getting something that apparently had to ship up from our Bay Area offices that may or may not have arrived, and then we're having Italian food -- probably from the Old Spaghetti Factory -- for lunch!  I &lt;3 pasta.  They tend to overorder for these things, so I have a feeling that leftovers are likely to be in my near future.


----------



## SaraP (Nov 20, 2014)

@@tweakabell poopie!  :bringiton:


----------



## LadyK (Nov 20, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Joining the WHINES: They are transferring hubby to Kuwait instead for a huge pay hit and it's too late to apply for different jobs so we've just gotta grin and bear it. &lt;_&lt; :angry: :soap:


That sucks.  Is there at least the trade-off of less danger?  Hope it works out for you guys.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 21, 2014)

Yea they know he's pissed so they're trying to ply him with perks but he is not happy at all.


----------



## Kookymama (Nov 21, 2014)

@@tweakabell ~ oooohh! How can they do that? Leaving his family and oh, by the way. Yuck!

I brought my son home from college yesterday. All was great. Today, migraine and tired. I took my meds for it but, it ruined my sleep and of course, attitude. I am taking my daughter to Mockingjay tonight. So, hopefully I can perk up.


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 21, 2014)

Mockingjay was exactly how I thought it would be haven read the book. The second will be the best. All in all I thought it was well done considering the content. I am most excited to see the next Hobbit. That trailer was amazing!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 21, 2014)

Sorry for all the other sickies and gloomy gusses!  I'm finally starting to feel a bit more human, just slathered myself in Twisted Peppermint, which totally helps keep my sinuses clear, plus feels nice and tingly,  and I'm about to watch Home Alone 1 and 2 before bed. With copious amounts of hot chocolate...homemade, with fancy dark chocolate.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 21, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Sorry for all the other sickies and gloomy gusses!  I'm finally starting to feel a bit more human, just slathered myself in Twisted Peppermint, which totally helps keep my sinuses clear, plus feels nice and tingly,  and I'm about to watch Home Alone 1 and 2 before bed. With copious amounts of hot chocolate...homemade, with fancy dark chocolate.


You just reminded me I have that super menthol body wash from birchbox.  This sounds like the week to break it out.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 21, 2014)

First fire of the year, I'm surprised the cats haven't congregated in the sitting room...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 21, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> First fire of the year, I'm surprised the cats haven't congregated in the sitting room...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh, I'm jealous. I want to curl up in front of that with a book and my cat.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 21, 2014)

Ohhh that looks so cozy! I miss having a fireplace.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 21, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> First fire of the year, I'm surprised the cats haven't congregated in the sitting room...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I miss having a fireplace! Ahh, love it!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 21, 2014)

I've had a couple of apartments with fireplaces.  In the first one, I built a fire *once* -- and set off the smoke detectors.  The building manager came up to explain how to open the flue, but after that, I just put a bookcase in front of it to not tempt me into building a fire again!  In the second apartment, I never built a fire in it, but I discovered my kitty Hunter like to explore it because I found sooty kitty pawprints ALL OVER the white windowsills and countertops.  He was black like Ed, so I couldn't just look at him and tell where he had been.  After that, I put candles in and zip-tied the screen shut.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 22, 2014)

We have a fireplace, but it didn't work right when we bought the house and we've never had the extra money to have someone come in and fix it.  Plus we'd have to get the propane/gas to run it and eeeeeehhhhhhhhh maybe someday.  

On the plus side, starting to feel slightly better!  Big hugs to @@tweakabell , that SUCKS.  There's no amount of perks they can throw his way that will make up for a pay cut!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 22, 2014)

So, as I've been complaining about the weather and ice and snow all week, look what happened to my little sister this morning.






Hit a slick spot in the road, rolled down a huge hill, totaled her car. Luckily, and miraculously, she is fine, albeit a bit sore and very shaken up. But I'll say it again- winter is bullshit.


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 22, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> So, as I've been complaining about the weather and ice and snow all week, look what happened to my little sister this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scary stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm glad your sister is okay.


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 22, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> So, as I've been complaining about the weather and ice and snow all week, look what happened to my little sister this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness, how scary! I'm sorry that happened to her and so glad she's okay.


----------



## BSquared (Nov 22, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> So, as I've been complaining about the weather and ice and snow all week, look what happened to my little sister this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh I'm so glad she's ok!!


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 22, 2014)

Oh my goodness! Glad she's alright.

While hubby and I are still mad but they are really trying to make up for it. They are trying to push his promotion forward so the pay loss is less and have offered to up his deployment completion bonus. They are also trying to get him into a higher paying deployment in Jan. They took a few K hit as well, having to transfer his flight last minute. They had fully planned to send him to Afghanistan until the day before he was supposed to leave. He even went through the Afghanistan medical requirements.

It was a mistake by their people unfortunately it was a very costly mistake for all parties. We'll just have to see how it pans out.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 22, 2014)

Excuse my language @@yousoldtheworld but Holy S***!  I'm so glad your sister is okay.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 22, 2014)

I think the evil cold is finally starting to go away!  I felt well enough to go to the library and make some chocolate orange toasted walnuts this morning.  Mmmmmm.  Now to get some work done so hubby and I can go adventuring tomorrow.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 22, 2014)

LadyK said:


> Excuse my language @@yousoldtheworld but Holy S***!  I'm so glad your sister is okay.


Thanks (and to everyone!)

She's only 18 and she hasn't been driving for all that long, so she's really shaken up. Everyone is just grateful that she had already dropped my 2 year old nephew off at my parents' shortly before the accident...could have been disastrous!


----------



## wadedl (Nov 22, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> So, as I've been complaining about the weather and ice and snow all week, look what happened to my little sister this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad she's ok! My husband really freaks out thinking about going to snowy places and this is proof why.

I got a new washer and dryer this week! The old one was annoying and took basically all day to do a load. The hot water connection also had to be fixed but basically both cold and hot barely dribbled water in. The water was fixed on Monday and a family friend did it for $40 and then Thursday night the washer came and 3 loads got done! Actually it did the cycle 4 times since when they hook it up they make it run a cycle empty.

So lame that its so exciting but it is!


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 22, 2014)

Totally not lame! I skimped on my fridge when we moved to get a red set of steam washer/dryers. Its so easy to do no trying to figure silly things out and Z can do her own laundry now.


----------



## Elena K (Nov 22, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Thanks (and to everyone!)
> 
> She's only 18 and she hasn't been driving for all that long, so she's really shaken up. Everyone is just grateful that she had already dropped my 2 year old nephew off at my parents' shortly before the accident...could have been disastrous!


Wow, that's even scarier! Glad everyone is ok.



wadedl said:


> I'm glad she's ok! My husband really freaks out thinking about going to snowy places and this is proof why.
> 
> I got a new washer and dryer this week! The old one was annoying and took basically all day to do a load. The hot water connection also had to be fixed but basically both cold and hot barely dribbled water in. The water was fixed on Monday and a family friend did it for $40 and then Thursday night the washer came and 3 loads got done! Actually it did the cycle 4 times since when they hook it up they make it run a cycle empty.
> 
> So lame that its so exciting but it is!


I totally get the excitement of new washer and dryer... or the excitement of actually having a washer and dryer. I leave in a tiny apartment and there is no space for them. Plus the building doesn't allow washers anyway. Someday, when I'll move out of New York, I'll have them (and a dishwasher too!). For now I'm happy that there is a laundromat across the street.


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 22, 2014)

wow, @yousoldtheworld...glad your sis is ok. That's really scary. I hate it when my kids drive in the bad weather. So scary!

Speaking of appliances, we have a new dishwasher ordered and I cannot wait!


----------



## Shalott (Nov 22, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> So, as I've been complaining about the weather and ice and snow all week, look what happened to my little sister this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is awful! I am so glad she is okay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That is why I will never live somewhere I have to drive in snow/ice again.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 23, 2014)

Does anyone else have an issue with hoarding perfume samples?

I mean, I love fragrance in general, and I like to smell different according to my mood every day. But, I have an entire glossybox full just of samples. Which would be fine, if they were all scents I would wear. But for some reason, I can never bring myself to toss out a sample that I don't care for, even after trying it on my skin. It's ridiculous.

Goal for tomorrow: toss out every single one that I won't wear. I've been getting more into perfume oils and things anyway and have been wearing my various Demeter scents a lot (and I just ordered some samples from Haus of Gloi!)


----------



## lovepink (Nov 23, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Does anyone else have an issue with hoarding perfume samples?
> 
> I mean, I love fragrance in general, and I like to smell different according to my mood every day. But, I have an entire glossybox full just of samples. Which would be fine, if they were all scents I would wear. But for some reason, I can never bring myself to toss out a sample that I don't care for, even after trying it on my skin. It's ridiculous.
> 
> Goal for tomorrow: toss out every single one that I won't wear. I've been getting more into perfume oils and things anyway and have been wearing my various Demeter scents a lot (and I just ordered some samples from Haus of Gloi!)


Haha you just described me!  I have a Glossybox full of perfume samples and keep them no matter what.   I have been getting better about going through and picking like 10 or so.  I then put those in a glass jar (the ones BBW candles come in) and use a new one until it is gone.  If I use a fragrance I do not like I have been putting it in a donate pile and taking them to work.  I can give them to my co workers or clients.

ETA: So we are going to an 11pm showing of Hunger Games Mockingjay.  We went to buy tickets at 5pm and all the earlier shows while not sold out only had seats in the front row!  11pm was the first showing that had good seat selection.  The theatre we go to has reclinable leather seats and assigned seating.

I am already super sleepy and the movie is 2 hours!  Maybe I can cat nap during previews….


----------



## meaganola (Nov 23, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Does anyone else have an issue with hoarding perfume samples?
> 
> I mean, I love fragrance in general, and I like to smell different according to my mood every day. But, I have an entire glossybox full just of samples. Which would be fine, if they were all scents I would wear. But for some reason, I can never bring myself to toss out a sample that I don't care for, even after trying it on my skin. It's ridiculous.
> 
> Goal for tomorrow: toss out every single one that I won't wear. I've been getting more into perfume oils and things anyway and have been wearing my various Demeter scents a lot (and I just ordered some samples from Haus of Gloi!)


*cough*  I have a whole lot (like multiple Glossyboxes and Sample Society boxes, not to mention several 50- and 100-round ammo cases because they're perfect for decants) (so, yeah, we're talking well into triple digits) of perfume oil decants and bottles that I keep due to aging.  Natural perfume oils can change over time, and there are some (which happen to be the ones I tend to be drawn to) that become more amazing as they get older.  Something doesn't work on me now?  Well, I'll try again in six months!  A year!  Maybe it will be perfect by 2020!  And then there are some that I keep because of memories attached to them or future memories I might want to attach to them.  I can't bring myself to throw *any* of them out because I might want to remember that time we were flying back from Orlando and got stuck at O'Hare, or that time at the film center, or that time driving around LA in the spring, or or or.  Scent can bring strong memories back for me!

(But Birchbox/Sephora-type alcohol-based perfume samples?  I don't even use them because I'm utterly spoiled by oils, and I *still* can't toss them because I might end up with a Secret Santee who will like them!)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 23, 2014)

Keeping them for aging totally makes sense with the oils, etc.

But those darned alcohol based samples from Birchbox, department stores, etc? They've got to go. I never even get a santee that would like them. I'm tossing a bunch of them tomorrow!


----------



## Shalott (Nov 23, 2014)

I hoard perfume samples because there are just SO GOSH DARNED MANY different perfumes, and I love them and I would never finish them all. I tend to wear more than one perfume in a day (layered with more than one body lotion... sigh. Too much.) so I have a jar with the different samples I want to use up. Once those are gone I search through my stash and add more.

But for example: I won't buy either of the Elizabeth and James Nirvana perfumes, because I only enjoy them layered. But I've collected enough samples that I easily have a full ounce of each, and the small vials remind me to use them, so I will actually use up two full perfumes without having to purchase them! I don't mind alcohol based scents at all. In fact, I recently compared the same scent oils carried by oil versus alcohol, and found that I like some alcohol-based better! So I hope my Santee doesn't write it off if she were to get, say, perfume samples I thought she'd like! h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 23, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I hoard perfume samples because there are just SO GOSH DARNED MANY different perfumes, and I love them and I would never finish them all. I tend to wear more than one perfume in a day (layered with more than one body lotion... sigh. Too much.) so I have a jar with the different samples I want to use up. Once those are gone I search through my stash and add more.
> 
> But for example: I won't buy either of the Elizabeth and James Nirvana perfumes, because I only enjoy them layered. But I've collected enough samples that I easily have a full ounce of each, and the small vials remind me to use them, so I will actually use up two full perfumes without having to purchase them! I don't mind alcohol based scents at all. In fact, I recently compared the same scent oils carried by oil versus alcohol, and found that I like some alcohol-based better! So I hope my Santee doesn't write it off if she were to get, say, perfume samples I thought she'd like! h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Those Elizabeth and James samples must have really made their rounds, because I found 4 of the White while looking at my stash! Unfortunately, I don't like the way it smells at all. Will try to find someone to give them to, though, because they're pretty big samples and 4 makes a lot of product!

I don't dislike alcohol based scents, just dislike that I keep samples of scents I don't like and won't freakin' wear, lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 23, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> So, as I've been complaining about the weather and ice and snow all week, look what happened to my little sister this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. Scary. I'm glad she's all right.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 23, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Does anyone else have an issue with hoarding perfume samples?
> 
> I mean, I love fragrance in general, and I like to smell different according to my mood every day. But, I have an entire glossybox full just of samples. Which would be fine, if they were all scents I would wear. But for some reason, I can never bring myself to toss out a sample that I don't care for, even after trying it on my skin. It's ridiculous.
> 
> Goal for tomorrow: toss out every single one that I won't wear. I've been getting more into perfume oils and things anyway and have been wearing my various Demeter scents a lot (and I just ordered some samples from Haus of Gloi!)


I only have a Birchbox full because I throw out the ones I really don't like and trade the ones (or throw them in as an extra) that I just sorta don't like.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 23, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Those Elizabeth and James samples must have really made their rounds, because I found 4 of the White while looking at my stash! Unfortunately, I don't like the way it smells at all. Will try to find someone to give them to, though, because they're pretty big samples and 4 makes a lot of product!
> 
> I don't dislike alcohol based scents, just dislike that I keep samples of scents I don't like and won't freakin' wear, lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


See if you can get any of the Black scent to try with it - I found that on their own the White and the Black were pretty weak, but worn in combination they smelled much better! However, I agree, I should be better at tossing samples I hate. I have like... 10... now of Tom Ford's Black Orchid and I can't stand it!


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 23, 2014)

@@yousoldtheworld - soooo glad your sister is okay! Winter is scary as hell!


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 23, 2014)

I love perfume samples and have several birchboxes of them. I have them all on a spreadsheet and every week I use a random number generator to choose which one I focus on for the week.


----------



## Kookymama (Nov 23, 2014)

@@yousoldtheworld - I am glad your sister is ok. Very upsetting.

I have quite a few perfume samples thanks to Sephora when their sample selection is limited on other products I want to try. I enjoy them because every bottle of perfume I have purchased becomes a big ole waste. These handy dandy vials allow me to mix it up very quickly. I get bored easily so, this helps with that issue.  I don't know if I would get up in he morning if I wasn't always experiencing new things.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 23, 2014)

@@yousoldtheworld oh my gosh!  I'm so glad your sister is OK, and even happier she got your nephew dropped off first!  That must have been so scary for her!  I hope you and your family have very save driving for the rest of this winter!

If anyone remembers the fairly large burlap/clear plastic zip pouch the Sephora Sun Kit came in this year, I have one stuffed with perfume samples.  The little paper holders take up most of the room (yes, I *need* to keep them!  They are pretty!), but now that I'm transitioning to more indie perfumes, I'm going to try to speed-test my way through the alcohol-based samples I have, which will allow my "new" oil-based indies (from HoG and BPAL) time to mature.  Except that I also have several full-size alcohol based perfumes that hubby has bought me over the years, that I love.... and so many lovely samples from @@meaganola (my Fairy Godmother) that smell AMAZING... so I'm just going to think of it as a multi-month (year?) process as I learn about what I love!

I do have to give a shout-out to HoG's Horseman, though... Smells like straight men's cologne in the bottle, transforms into high-end, Old Money, Lady's Got Some Serious Class perfume on me.  LOVE. IT.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 23, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> I love perfume samples and have several birchboxes of them. I have them all on a spreadsheet and every week I use a random number generator to choose which one I focus on for the week.


I think you just became my new personal hero.


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 23, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> @@yousoldtheworld oh my gosh!  I'm so glad your sister is OK, and even happier she got your nephew dropped off first!  That must have been so scary for her!  I hope you and your family have very save driving for the rest of this winter!
> 
> If anyone remembers the fairly large burlap/clear plastic zip pouch the Sephora Sun Kit came in this year, I have one stuffed with perfume samples.  The little paper holders take up most of the room (yes, I *need* to keep them!  They are pretty!), but now that I'm transitioning to more indie perfumes, I'm going to try to speed-test my way through the alcohol-based samples I have, which will allow my "new" oil-based indies (from HoG and BPAL) time to mature.  Except that I also have several full-size alcohol based perfumes that hubby has bought me over the years, that I love.... and so many lovely samples from @@meaganola (my Fairy Godmother) that smell AMAZING... so I'm just going to think of it as a multi-month (year?) process as I learn about what I love!
> 
> I do have to give a shout-out to HoG's Horseman, though... Smells like straight men's cologne in the bottle, transforms into high-end, Old Money, Lady's Got Some Serious Class perfume on me.  LOVE. IT.


I agree...that is an amazing scent!



LadyK said:


> I think you just became my new personal hero.


LOL...why thank you! I'm an accountant. Spreadsheets are my life. Nerd...


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 23, 2014)

@@yousoldtheworld so glad your sister is alright! A friend of mine had a very similar accident our senior year of high school. She made it out fine, but it definitely made me extra nervous driving that winter.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 23, 2014)

Ugh, bad day today. My older son will be 13 in February so he is starting to get into a teenage struggle, ha ha. Today I found a bag from Target with video games purchased for my hubby and two boys for Christmas is missing. There is no reason for hubby to hide it, it was his money, LOL, but neither boy will own up to it. My little son is 6 and 1/2 and not so good at keeping secrets, so I uncomfortably think that my older might be hiding it. Ugh, I really hate this and don't quite know what to do.

I'm going to give my mom a call later tonight or tomorrow and ask her advice. I know I did something similar when I was a kid, so I'd like to know how she dealt with the situation!

Oh no, don't mind me, I am just really really good at hiding things, omg. :blush2: Found them in the pant legs of my jammie pants.


----------



## Kelli (Nov 23, 2014)

I guess I am in the minority and don't mind the perfume samples and don't have that many (in comparison to Glossyboxes full LOL). I have a martini glass on my vanity and all the perfume samples I have go in there and all that I own fit, with room to spare. I used to pretty much exclusively use B&amp;BW body sprays, but have been wanting to find some kind of "signature scent", something I really love and could use as my 'go to' scent, so I take any perfume samples I can get.

The crazy part is, even with almost a year of Ipsy and 4 months of BB, I have only received 4 perfume samples!! (and 2 of those were those fricken English Laundry ones from Ipsy last December that leaked like crazy, so there was less than a quarter of a sample left in them! so really only two full samples out of all of those boxes!).

@@yousoldtheworld so glad your sis is ok! How scary!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 23, 2014)

Well, I went through and tossed all the perfume samples that I know I will not wear because I actually dislike them (well, I gave the ones my mom liked to her, put aside a few others for my sister, and tossed the ones I know neither would wear). Doing that lessened my load by about 30!

Still have a lot, but they are scents I will wear. I think I'll start setting out one sample vial a week and my goal will be to use that vial up...should still give me a few days to wear my other fragrances of choice, I think.

I did pretty much the same as you, Kelli! I wanted to step up from just body sprays (though I still have quite a few of those fragrance mists and I do use them!) and I just couldn't stop collecting them! I still will, just not going to let myself keep the ones I will not wear. 

I really like wearing a different scent every single day, just like I wear different colors of makeup every day...but even my fragrance collection isn't as crazy as my eyeshadow one, haha.

Which leads me to this question:  if you could only wear one fragrance for the rest of your life, what would it be? (Yes, now that I have gotten rid of the ones I hate, I am kind of wanting to try some new.)


----------



## Kelli (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm just starting the transition to legit perfumes instead of body sprays (I also, still have a bunch around, I just don't pull them out much)., so my "collection" is in it's infancy, I'm sure it will grow progressively.

Everyday, I just randomly pull one from my martini glass to wear for the day.

I think, so far, my favorite is the Gucci Guilty Black...which surprises me majorly. With body sprays and lotions, I always go for the super sweet floral or fruity stuff and that Gucci one does have fruit scents,but it's not like the overly sweet kind, it just feels more...sophisticated?...dark? That probably makes no sense LOL

I also am totally loving the rollerball of Pacifica's Hawaiian Ruby Guava I got from SummerSwap. It is tropical paradise in a bottle! I like to pull it out on crazy cold days to help feel like I'm not in the arctic wasteland that is Michigan.


----------



## dancersmum (Nov 23, 2014)

@@yousoldtheworld - glad your sister is safe...that looks so scary.

- hope everyone else is feeling better.  

Xmas is coming....I need to get my butt in gear - I'm traveling for my dad's 70th bday next month so my whole family will be together for 2 days.  While we are over there visiting we will also do a mini xmas celebration.  Which means I need to complete my shopping by Dec 1...yikes!  So much to do and so little time!  

Trying not to panic but I am hoping to take advantage of some black friday and cyber monday deals.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 23, 2014)

@@yousoldtheworld Oh man, good question. :lol: I'd rather wear perfume than jeans... shoes... jewelry... bras... anyways, ha, I'd have to say if I could only pick one it would be Angel by Thierry Mugler. Pretty much the one scent that really got me into wearing perfume!

I don't wear Angel much anymore but I have a dabber for special occasions. I have Alien right now and I am enjoying it. I also have Womanity but that one is difficult to wear, very strong and musky/dirty. I've had all sorts of variations of Angel through the years, as well.

Bah, that last part had nothing to do with anything really, just me rambling on. h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 23, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Well, I went through and tossed all the perfume samples that I know I will not wear because I actually dislike them (well, I gave the ones my mom liked to her, put aside a few others for my sister, and tossed the ones I know neither would wear). Doing that lessened my load by about 30!
> 
> Still have a lot, but they are scents I will wear. I think I'll start setting out one sample vial a week and my goal will be to use that vial up...should still give me a few days to wear my other fragrances of choice, I think.
> 
> ...


Loverdose by Diesel. Speaking of which, I've been meaning to buy a rollerball EDP if I can find it.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 24, 2014)

@@yousoldtheworld I would forever wear Laugh With Me LeeLee by Benefit.  It's such a light, pretty scent!  Also (and this sounds like a weird positive) it fades fairly quickly, maybe 4 hours?  So I have to reapply it, which means there's a pretty good chance I could finish the bottle!  Haha oh the joys of hoarding perfume, even when I do find a scent I want, I feel guilty wearing it because SO MANY PERFUMES IN MY COLLECTION.


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 24, 2014)

If I could only have one scent, it wiuld be Philosophy Amazing Grace. Love!


----------



## saku (Nov 24, 2014)

still loving my very first ever ever perfume - Lovestruck by Very Wang. i bought it even before i started buying/wearing makeup. i went to macy's and took 2 hours to decide on which perfume to get. i had no idea which scents are popular so i just sniffed everything, and i'd say that i wasn't biased by reviews etc. i think this is why i still love this perfume, it's my genuine pick! very vanilla-y and warm.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 24, 2014)

I hardly ever wear perfume but I am in love with the Fortune Cookie Soap "The Shiz" perfume oil.  It makes me want to sniff myself all day!


----------



## CurlyTails (Nov 24, 2014)

My forever scent would be Pacifica Island Vanilla. I seriously can't get enough. If I feel stressed I give myself a little spritz as a pick me up.


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 24, 2014)

Hmmm tough question... I guess my scent would be Reverence by Marina De Bourbon. It is just an elegant timeless scent.


----------



## tallison (Nov 25, 2014)

I've been wearing Issey Miyake L'eau de Issey since college. Still a sexy but clean fragrance I love. I'm on my third bottle. But I've been cheating lately with Chanel Chance Eau Tendre. Shhhh. You guys are inspiring me to clean out my perfume samples. It's time. Also, I have far, far too many rollerballs to get through in addition to several full size bottles. I did downsize my collection six months ago and got rid of any bottles &gt; 5years, so that was a start. Baby steps!!


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 25, 2014)

So I never want to see any movies in the theater and now in a week 2 trailers for movies I want to see. Can't Wait!!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 25, 2014)

Starting the Thanksgiving cooking prep work and I've made a grave error - I tasted the cornbread I just made for the stuffing. How am I supposed to resist eating the whole thing?


----------



## meaganola (Nov 25, 2014)

ZeeOmega said:


> Starting the Thanksgiving cooking prep work and I've made a grave error - I tasted the cornbread I just made for the stuffing. How am I supposed to resist eating the whole thing?


Yup, you forgot the golden rule of cornbread:  ALWAYS MAKE A DOUBLE BATCH.  It doesn't matter what you're making it for.  Double batch.  Every time.


----------



## saku (Nov 25, 2014)

ZeeOmega said:


> Starting the Thanksgiving cooking prep work and I've made a grave error - I tasted the cornbread I just made for the stuffing. How am I supposed to resist eating the whole thing?


I LOVE CORNBREAD!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 25, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Yup, you forgot the golden rule of cornbread:  ALWAYS MAKE A DOUBLE BATCH.  It doesn't matter what you're making it for.  Double batch.  Every time.


That sounds like the beginning of a deliciously vicious cycle, because I'm pretty sure there is never enough cornbread. 



saku said:


> I LOVE CORNBREAD!


It's the best! Surely there are people out there that don't love it, but that just means more for us!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## saku (Nov 25, 2014)

ZeeOmega said:


> That sounds like the beginning of a deliciously vicious cycle, because I'm pretty sure there is never enough cornbread.
> 
> It's the best! Surely t*here are people out there that don't love it,* but that just means more for us!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


there are people out there who don't love it???! haha jk  :lol:


----------



## dancersmum (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm having a bad day....on the way to a bankers meeting my pencil skirt decided to split...maybe its time to loose some weight but it wasn't tight - honest - so there I was with my knickers hanging out.  I'm the main presenter for the meeting but there was no way I could go - so I apologized to my boss who was trying not to have a laughing fit...and ditched them to go back to the office and scramble for something to cover my butt until a friend can drop me off a spare skirt/pants...

Right now I can only sit lol - refusing to stand and have my assets on display :blush:


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 25, 2014)

ZeeOmega said:


> Starting the Thanksgiving cooking prep work and I've made a grave error - I tasted the cornbread I just made for the stuffing. How am I supposed to resist eating the whole thing?


Rookie mistake - everyone knows you are supposed to make double the cornbread you need because it is impossible not to eat cornbread.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 25, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Yup, you forgot the golden rule of cornbread:  ALWAYS MAKE A DOUBLE BATCH.  It doesn't matter what you're making it for.  Double batch.  Every time.


Aaaand I said basically the same thing before I got to your post...obviously it's doubly true.


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 25, 2014)

dancersmum said:


> I'm having a bad day....on the way to a bankers meeting my pencil skirt decided to split...maybe its time to loose some weight but it wasn't tight - honest - so there I was with my knickers hanging out.  I'm the main presenter for the meeting but there was no way I could go - so I apologized to my boss who was trying not to have a laughing fit...and ditched them to go back to the office and scramble for something to cover my butt until a friend can drop me off a spare skirt/pants...
> 
> Right now I can only sit lol - refusing to stand and have my assets on display :blush:


Oh no! Hope your friend got there quickly!


----------



## SaraP (Nov 25, 2014)

@@dancersmum Big hugs! That's the worst....


----------



## meaganola (Nov 25, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Aaaand I said basically the same thing before I got to your post...obviously it's doubly true.


Heh.  CLEARLY WE ARE CORRECT.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Nov 26, 2014)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Furguson protest in the Oakland/Bay Area are uncomfortably close to my place. Choppers overhead for the past 2 hrs. This kinda sucks.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 26, 2014)

Tweakabell unpopular opinion ranting, feel free to ignore



Spoiler



If I see one more thing about someone griping about having to work a holiday or that they never get time to spend with their kids I'm going to F'in scream! I just sent Hubby off for 6 months on the other side of the world because it's called being a fricking adult. 6 months means Thanksgiving, Christmas, Z's birthday, New years, Valentine's Day, he will miss them all. All of Z's school functions, he'll miss them. He works 70-96 hours a week and lives in what basically equates to a shipping container with another strange man he's never met before.

We've been poor. I mean collecting SSI, TANF, and food stamps poor. (please don't fall into the it pays more than a job would hype, TANF and food stamps together equaled $440 maxed out). We worked our ass off to get out of it and we're still clawing our way out, just from a more comfortable position (I hate student loans). Sometimes you've gotta suck it up and put on your big kid panties.

If spending time with your family is really what you're complaining about it can be arranged for a different day (we had ours the Sat before he left, my friend is working Xmas so her family is having theirs on the 22nd). All I hear when people complain is "I don't get the same day off to play that everyone else does, WHINE"



Honestly part of it is feeling sorry for myself but it gets to the point when your cause is not sympathetic to me anymore. Maybe I'm just more grouchy/cynical than I used to be.

Edit: Just realized I posted this right after Ferguson stuff. That's not what the rant is about, I ain't touching that with a 10' pole. I've tried to ignore everything about it because I hate the news.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 26, 2014)

Speaking of protesters. I was actually in Boston last night  My youngest daughter is a junior police officer and had training last night (taser night) so while she was at class we went into Chestnut Hill to go shopping at The Container Store (which isn't too far from the Turnpike/I-90). I noticed a lot of police presence in the area at 7:30 PM but figured it's Boston so of course there's always cops around. On our way home we saw 12 cruisers race up towards Boston (we were outside of Boston at that point so the cruisers were not Boston police but from surrounding towns and cities). Once home and I watched the 11 PM news did I find out all those cops were heading towards the Boston protesters who were attempting to get on the Turnpike (I-90) to shut it down.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 26, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Tweakabell unpopular opinion ranting, feel free to ignore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HUGS FOR YOU!  :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 26, 2014)

ZeeOmega said:


> HUGS FOR YOU!  :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:


TY, I'm just super grouchy today it seems. I think it's because of Turkey Day coming so quickly after he left. We went and bought the fixings to make banana nut bread so we can do something fun and distracting tomorrow.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 26, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> Speaking of protesters. I was actually in Boston last night  My youngest daughter is a junior police officer and had training last night (taser night) so while she was at class we went into Chestnut Hill to go shopping at The Container Store (which isn't too far from the Turnpike/I-90). I noticed a lot of police presence in the area at 7:30 PM but figured it's Boston so of course there's always cops around. On our way home we saw 12 cruisers race up towards Boston (we were outside of Boston at that point so the cruisers were not Boston police but from surrounding towns and cities). Once home and I watched the 11 PM news did I find out all those cops were heading towards the Boston protesters who were attempting to get on the Turnpike (I-90) to shut it down.


Wow! Is it really bad other places or is it just little groups? I remember the Occupy stuff "sweeping the nation" but I really don't watch the news (not uneducated, a preventative anxiety measure).


----------



## meaganola (Nov 26, 2014)

My dad was a timber cutter who rarely made it home for Thanksgiving, and my mom was a grocery checker who frequently just shrugged and said, "Well, it's time and a half, and your father isn't home, so I might as well work." And then when I was in college, I also worked grocery, so I usually worked that day, too, and then once I got an office job, I got Thanksgiving day off, and that's it. The rare times I *tried* to make it to a family gathering, a closed mountain pass thwarted my attempts. Even though I now live where most of my family does, Thanksgiving to me now is still just a day I sit at home with my cats and watch movies because it's just too depressing to go out alone to the rare places that are open and full of festivity, and the only person who bothers to ask what I'm doing is my aunt who tries to guilt me into going to Yakima for the weekend (so my brother and my dad are always off doing other things), but, uh, I ONLY GET ONE DAY OFF.

Teal deer: Aside from getting the day off, I hate Thanksgiving. I need a T-day-free zone for my neuroses.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 26, 2014)

I agree @@tweakabell  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I guess I just don't understand why the retail industry seems to think they are the only people in the world who have to work holidays..? Because nope, they're not. I don't feel bad. If you get a job in retail, you should probably expect to have to work some holidays considering those are the busiest times of the year. It shouldn't be a surprise or a big deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Also..I guess I can't speak for every company, but every retailer I've ever worked for has made sure that the shifts are set up so that people have plenty of time with their families.

I always have to hold myself back from commenting on the bazillion facebook posts on this subject every year...  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 26, 2014)

It's one of the reasons Hubby is the only person on my personal FB (that and my friends seem to forget I'm fat and go on rants about how awful fat people are). It's so hard not to tell them to STFU and I'm just not that kind of person so it's easier to remove myself from the issue (as much as possible).


----------



## saku (Nov 26, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Tweakabell unpopular opinion ranting, feel free to ignore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm not in your situation, but i feel you. this made me kinda teary inside. sorry your family has to go through this. and best of luck for the future.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm really not trying to be all poor me, You get kinda used to it and I know it's not for forever, it's just frustrating to see it and it hits me wrong at times.


----------



## tallison (Nov 26, 2014)

While I agree that working on holidays is more universal than people think (hello, gas stations have to be open, toll roads, hospitals, grocery stores, some restaurants etc etc etc!!!) and I understand that not everyone can all be together on that exact day, I do feel that the "creep" of Christmas shopping by retailers into the actual Thanksgiving day is unnecessary and should be stopped. But people vote with their dollars, and obviously not everyone feels the same way I do, and as long as consumers make it worth the business for these stores, more and more places will be open on Thanksgiving.  But honestly, if you think about how few places used to be open on Sundays a few decades ago, its not surprising that this trend will continue.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 26, 2014)

I think with Z's birthday my brain stopped placing importance on the actual date of holidays and onto the spending time together because I used to get annoyed by the early Christmas songs and now the day after Halloween I'm preparing for Xmas.

I think that online shopping is slowly making B&amp;M stores have to be more accessible 24/7. When I was little I can't think of one store that was open all the time. Now I have a grocery store and Walmart that I can go to at 4 in the morning if I need to. I can't say if this is a good thing or a bad thing in the grand scheme of society, but I appreciate it.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 26, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I agree @@tweakabell  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I guess I just don't understand why the retail industry seems to think they are the only people in the world who have to work holidays..? Because nope, they're not. I don't feel bad. If you get a job in retail, you should probably expect to have to work some holidays considering those are the busiest times of the year. It shouldn't be a surprise or a big deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Yeah, this is my first year not working in healthcare, and thus, my first year having holidays off. I've always worked all of the holidays. If it's that big of a deal to celebrate with your family, then you can arrange your festivities at a time you can attend. I always did!


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 26, 2014)

Happier thoughts:





BOX O' SCARVES!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 26, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Happier thoughts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BOX O' HAPPY!!!


----------



## Shalott (Nov 26, 2014)

I worked retail for 15 years, and for more than a decade I was an assistant store manager, store manager or area manager. I worked EVERY MAJOR HOLIDAY. For a decade. Until I said "screw it", we're in a position I can do something different so retail can suck it. So now I'm a student and I never do anything on holidays and it is glorious, but I also know that when I graduate I will have to join the real world and that will mean working some holidays again.

I don't care if people complain about their jobs - that's the major way most employees blow off steam. I know that 90% of those people actually value their employment and are grateful for the work they do. Unfortunately, there is a large subset of people who think that a job is right that is owed to them, and not a privilege that they have to (ha ha) work for. So they try to force the employers to give them better and better perks, while doing less and less work.

It's a balance - it will always be a balance. I don't sign those stupid petitions to keep stores closed on T-Day, but I also don't go shopping on Thanksgiving. To each their own, I guess!

Edited for clarification.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 26, 2014)

True, I did not differentiate. I meant those posting the news stories and Facebook faux-protests (fauxtests, lol). You want to personally complain that you're working a holiday go ahead lol I think everyone has aspects about their jobs that they hate but it's not a cause or news to me.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 26, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> True, I did not differentiate. I meant those posting the news stories and Facebook faux-protests (fauxtests, lol). You want to personally complain that you're working a holiday go ahead lol I think everyone has aspects about their jobs that they hate but it's not a cause or news to me.


Ha ha, no I understood what you meant, I think my own vehemence muddled my words.  :lol: But I think we have the same sentiments!


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 26, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Happier thoughts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mega box of happy!


----------



## LadyK (Nov 26, 2014)

I worked retail for over ten years and worked tons of holidays.  Usually I didn't mind.  My managers always scheduled shorter shifts so people could get some time in with family and tips were amazing!  When I worked at Starbucks there was actually a sign up sheet for Christmas and it would fill up FAST because the tips were so good.  (On top of time and a half)  I know I have been lucky to live near my family, and I can see why people would be upset if they missed seeing out-of-town relatives, but I think a big deal gets made about it.

(Did I mention that there was usually free food and gifts from my retail jobs on holidays?)


----------



## Christa W (Nov 26, 2014)

Went to Best Buy today and there were already people camping out... What could possibly be in the store that would ,are you pitch a tent the day before Thanksgiving? I wanted to dress up in a bear costume and tear through it. Seriously if Channing Tatum were In in his underwear checking customers out and Gerard Butler were taking a flat screen to my car it's not worth all that. I can't help but think of how completely out of it we've become. I paid 25 more to buy an iPad mini today than if I waited... Only $25!!! I'm going tomorrow instead to deliver Thanksgiving meals to shut ins and those that can't make it to the shelter.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 26, 2014)

Christa W said:


> Went to Best Buy today and there were already people camping out... What could possibly be in the store that would ,are you pitch a tent the day before Thanksgiving? I wanted to dress up in a bear costume and tear through it. Seriously if Channing Tatum were In in his underwear checking customers out and Gerard Butler were taking a flat screen to my car it's not worth all that. I can't help but think of how completely out of it we've become. I paid 25 more to buy an iPad mini today than if I waited... Only $25!!! I'm going tomorrow instead to deliver Thanksgiving meals to shut ins and those that can't make it to the shelter.


I have honestly never seen a deal so good at black friday that it would be worth it to me to camp out in a store, wait for hours and hours in a line, or get trampled to death. I just don't get it!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 26, 2014)

Christa W said:


> Went to Best Buy today and _*there were already people camping out*_... What could possibly be in the store that would ,are you pitch a tent the day before Thanksgiving? I wanted to dress up in a bear costume and tear through it. Seriously if Channing Tatum were In in his underwear checking customers out and Gerard Butler were taking a flat screen to my car it's not worth all that. I can't help but think of how completely out of it we've become. I paid 25 more to buy an iPad mini today than if I waited... Only $25!!! I'm going tomorrow instead to deliver Thanksgiving meals to shut ins and those that can't make it to the shelter.



Say what?!?!?!  :blink2:

Oh, and I vote yes on the bear costume.


----------



## Kelli (Nov 26, 2014)

The first person started camping out in front of one of our Best Buys TWO DAYS AGO!!! WTF PEOPLE. Also, how do you survive in a tent in like 15 degree weather for nearly a week?!?!?! I don't even attempt to survive in a tent in the summer.

How can it be worth it?


----------



## Shalott (Nov 26, 2014)

Christa W said:


> Went to Best Buy today and there were already people camping out...* What could possibly be in the store that would ,are you pitch a tent the day before Thanksgiving?* I wanted to dress up in a bear costume and tear through it. Seriously if Channing Tatum were In in his underwear checking customers out and Gerard Butler were taking a flat screen to my car it's not worth all that. I can't help but think of how completely out of it we've become. I paid 25 more to buy an iPad mini today than if I waited... Only $25!!! I'm going tomorrow instead to deliver Thanksgiving meals to shut ins and those that can't make it to the shelter.


A $199 50" flat screen, that's what. At the store near me they've been camped out since last Saturday.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 26, 2014)

Typically the people who camp out never shop there the rest of the year. I used to work at Best Buy and I never saw regular customers in the line. I personally would never camp out, but I get the mentality.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 26, 2014)

...that TV better come with a few human souls and Jensen Ackles in the flesh before I camp out for it...lord.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 26, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> ...that TV better come with a few human souls and Jensen Ackles in the flesh before I camp out for it...lord.


Mmmmmm...Jensen Ackles. I remember first seeing him when he played Sammy's twin brother on Days of our Lives for that short stint that I watched it in high school. Such a crush!

I wonder if DooL has managed to progress onto the next month in the storyline since then. &gt;.&gt;


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 26, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I worked retail for over ten years and worked tons of holidays. Usually I didn't mind. My managers always scheduled shorter shifts so people could get some time in with family and tips were amazing! When I worked at Starbucks there was actually a sign up sheet for Christmas and it would fill up FAST because the tips were so good. (On top of time and a half) I know I have been lucky to live near my family, and I can see why people would be upset if they missed seeing out-of-town relatives, but I think a big deal gets made about it.
> 
> (Did I mention that there was usually free food and gifts from my retail jobs on holidays?)


Yesssss I loved working Sbux holidays. If I didn't get scheduled at my own store it was pretty easy to pick up somewhere else. I was lucky enough to happen to find myself in stores where people tip REALLY well and especially well that day. One of my sisters regulars left a $100 gift card to pay for all in store drink orders until it ran out plus a $100 tip for them - and another did a $100 for drive thru plus a $100 tip... On top of other generous folks. She was so happy to be working. Lol my holiday season tip lift was good but my sister lucked out to work in such a nice neighborhood.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 26, 2014)

Wow, I had no idea that Starbucks got tipped so well on the holidays. I guess, in a way, you are like a bar for many souls. And you certainly deserve whatever extra you can get from some of the crazy customers that show up there. So many of the Starbucks' customer complaints I read are the stuff of absurdity.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 26, 2014)

ZeeOmega said:


> Wow, I had no idea that Starbucks got tipped so well on the holidays. I guess, in a way, you are like a bar for many souls. And you certainly deserve whatever extra you can get from some of the crazy customers that show up there. So many of the Starbucks' customer complaints I read are the stuff of absurdity.


To be honest, the high tippers on holidays (like a $20+) we're usually the regulars who didn't tip regularly during the year and were sometimes jerks. I think this was supposed to "make up for it" at least in my experience.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 26, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> ...that TV better come with a few human souls and Jensen Ackles in the flesh before I camp out for it...lord.


 Right??? I think it is seriously weird. I mean, don't get me wrong, I'd buy the TV in a heart beat if it were available to me, but there is nothing I can even remotely think of that I would wait outside for six days for. :blink:

To top it off, there are no longer any 24-hour gas stations or groceries nearby, they closed. I don't know where they are using a restroom at night...


----------



## lovepink (Nov 26, 2014)

Since the holiday stress has been creeping up already I decided to make gratitude gifts for all my coworkers.  I wrote a note telling each person why I was thankful for them and the gave each person 3 beauty gifts from my stash to remind them that while they are busy caring for others this season to remember to take care of themselves too.

I figured the MUT ladies could appreciate the wrappings I used. lol



Spoiler








Everyone really enjoyed them!  I am kind of embarassed that I was able to put together 12 mini gifts of 3 items each per person out of my own stash!


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 27, 2014)

ZeeOmega said:


> Mmmmmm...Jensen Ackles. I remember first seeing him when he played Sammy's twin brother on Days of our Lives for that short stint that I watched it in high school. Such a crush!
> 
> I wonder if DooL has managed to progress onto the next month in the storyline since then. &gt;.&gt;


Hah! My first thought was also "mmm Jensen Ackles" when I read that post. Too funny  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 27, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> Hah! My first thought was also "mmm Jensen Ackles" when I read that post. Too funny  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Haha! This is why I love MUT...so many kindred spirits!


----------



## LadyK (Nov 27, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Since the holiday stress has been creeping up already I decided to make gratitude gifts for all my coworkers.  I wrote a note telling each person why I was thankful for them and the gave each person 3 beauty gifts from my stash to remind them that while they are busy caring for others this season to remember to take care of themselves too.
> 
> I figured the MUT ladies could appreciate the wrappings I used. lol
> 
> ...


That is so sweet!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 27, 2014)

Gah, I'm watching the last season of _Sons of Anarchy_, and I'm pretty sure the theme song for this final round is "I Am Trying to Break Your Heart."  It's easier to watch if you go into it assuming everyone will die before having one moment of happiness or figuring out WTF IS GOING ON.  Then when someone *does* have even one second of love or does find out the bombshell that set all of the events in motion for the entire season, you're pleasantly surprised.

Sigh.  Three eps left.  One directed by Jack Bender, one directed by Paris Barclay, and the series finale directed by Kurt Sutter.  I don't think I have ever approached a series ending stretch with as much anticipation mixed with as much apprehension and dread as I am in this particular instance.  This is not a spoiler but rather what I am telling myself so I am ready to cope with it if it does happen:  Everyone will die except the boys and Wendy.  *Everyone*.  And the last montage of the series will be under a cover of "No One Here Gets Out Alive."  Because utter hopelessness.

In completely unrelated news, it has been freakishly warm (like almost 60 degrees) here the past few days, and now there's a weather alert saying that, oh, hey, this warm weather is actually going to trigger a major flip over the weekend, and it might even snow again.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Snowsgiving, everyone!


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving!!!

We've been baking up a storm




We made chocolate covered bananas too but I'm torn on how they turned out

and @@dancersmum :



Spoiler



We made Hello Kitty butter!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 27, 2014)

Okay, so my rant about businesses being open 24/7 ...

Iowa just made a law (it went into effect right before Halloween) that grocery stores cannot be open past midnight. So all the real grocery stores that used to be open 24/7 can only have hours from 6am to midnight now. And the 1 right by my house that used to close at 10pm started having their closing time at 8pm the day the law took effect.

But Wal-Mart gets to stay open 24/7.

I used to only do my grocery shopping (weather permitting) between 12am and 3am, and there were always people shopping at those times because a lot of people in this area work nights 3pm-11pm and/or 7pm-3am. Now they have to drive out to Wal-Mart or get up extra-early before work to buy food. Yes, I realize this seems like a small portion of the population, but the staff at these stores has been cut by at least 1/5 and those that remain get fewer hours. It's bad for the economy. The stores weren't staying open and losing profits, they were making money by being open 24/7, but now they can't. And it means even more profits for Wal-Mart because the night-time shoppers ALL go there now, instead of just some of them, and there's gonna be another Wal-Mart near my house soon (within 5 blocks of 1 previously 24/7 grocery store and within 10 blocks of another), despite City Council protests, which will also get to be open 24/7.

Okay, end rant, but anyone who says politicians and big business aren't out to get one over on small(er) business and get our money any way they can is wrong.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 27, 2014)

That sucks. Before we had Z Hubby and I exclusively grocery shopped late at night because the crowds were much smaller and we're night people.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 27, 2014)

Is it bad that I tip the girls at Scooter's coffee but not at Starbucks? First of all, the Scooter's (where I go 3 mornings a week) tip jar is right there visible by the cash register and the only Starbucks I go into (twice a month) doesn't have one, which suddenly strikes me as weird, but I never thought about it before. I'm totally sorry I totally spaced tipping the Starbucks girls now.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 27, 2014)

That does suck. I hate Walmart and everything it stands for, and everything it does to small business.

If I had my way, I'd never spend a penny there. However, I live in a small crappy town and for some things, there aren't many other options...and like you, Walmart is the only thing open late at night. So frustrating. I do the vast majority of my shopping online, but I cringe when I have to go to walmart and give them any of my money.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 27, 2014)

I very rarely go to walmart, target is closer and I prefer the shopping experience there but like last year they are the only BF deals that even seem worth leaving he house for, I've already placed an online order with them today and will be heading out later for other things already sold out online.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 27, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> Is it bad that I tip the girls at Scooter's coffee but not at Starbucks? First of all, the Scooter's (where I go 3 mornings a week) tip jar is right there visible by the cash register and the only Starbucks I go into (twice a month) doesn't have one, which suddenly strikes me as weird, but I never thought about it before. I'm totally sorry I totally spaced tipping the Starbucks girls now.


I tip my baristas when I'm able (when I have cash, basically) but I don't stress too much when I am unable..I make up for it later. Starbucks pays their employees at least better than minimum wage (some make more than I do, actually) so at least it's not like not tipping a waitress, you know?


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 27, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I tip my baristas when I'm able (when I have cash, basically) but I don't stress too much when I am unable..I make up for it later. Starbucks pays their employees at least better than minimum wage (some make more than I do, actually) so at least it's not like not tipping a waitress, you know?


I have the same attitude about it. I do tip when I can. I worked as a barista through college, and I definitely appreciated the tips.


----------



## wadedl (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanksgiving has been postponed until tomorrow. They weren't sure what time my sister in law was getting here.

We have been hiking 3 days in a row, down the Grand Canyon and then a couple of days in Sedona. My husband wanted to go again today but we all said no!

We stayed at the Hilton last night and I got all excited because they had Peter Thomas Roth stuff in the room, loved the soap, took all my mascara off without a wipe or anything else. Should have asked for an extra facial bar for our next hotel. Husband did not like the Hilton beds so we are staying in a different place in Scottsdale until Saturday. I really enjoyed my Coffee Bean coffee this morning, hope they have good coffee and toiletries in our next hotel.


----------



## Christa W (Nov 27, 2014)

This is what I deserve for shopping on Thanksgiving night!!! I only went out to get a cheap crockpot. Be safe everyone!!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 27, 2014)

Christa W said:


> This is what I deserve for shopping on Thanksgiving night!!! I only went out to get a cheap crockpot. Be safe everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, no! Sorry.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 27, 2014)

@@Christa W Yikes! Your poor nail.


----------



## SaraP (Nov 28, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving! I had a wonderful time at my mom's and new babies are too much fun! These people made my day so much better! 

These people not so much...



Spoiler



My husbands family suck!!! I will never ever have to host anything for my husbands family again! Our brunch was scheduled for 9am and I know they all run late, so I planned to serve at 10am giving everyone time to arrive. (Same town btw)

Well sure as sh!t they showed up at 10:45 and 11:15am. That was the final straw, 3 days of prep and cooking, the full top to bottom cleaning and never asking them to contribute anything (because it's just a cluster f ** when they do). F this! Not doing it ever again. Sorry for the rant &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Kookymama (Nov 28, 2014)

@@SaraP - I just don't get it.  I have in-laws that do crap like this to me all the time.  On July 4th,  3 SIL's and their families showed up at 1:30 for a 12:00PM start that their mom suggested to me.  I am all set with my hosting duties being done.  We could swap stories!


----------



## SaraP (Nov 28, 2014)

Love em but they don't make it easy!


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 28, 2014)

Today is present wrapping day! All of my swap gifts are getting wrapped and placed in their preliminary shipping boxes, I'm so excited!!


----------



## Shalott (Nov 28, 2014)

I am dead tired and more frustrated by Black Friday in-store than I have been in years past. There were a LOT of not-so-great deals, with very little stock, and too many people trying to snatch them up. My children are having breakfast for dinner tonight, though, they should love that..

Every year, hubby refuses to finish carving the turkey, and I won't touch the ugly thing, so we can never have leftovers unless he is home. #firstworldturkeydayproblems


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 28, 2014)

Speaking of turkey...I usually don't like it much, I think it's pretty flavorless and dry in general, but this year we brined it, and stuffed it with a pear stuffing, and then wrapped it with bacon, and holy heck, it was amazing! And the leftovers are even moist after being microwaved! Sorry I doubted you, turkey...


----------



## Kelli (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm also not really a turkey person, but I have one obligatory bite every year...but it was SO moist this year that I actually ate a piece (small piece, but much more than one bite LOL) and then had another piece today when we did leftovers. We didn't brine it or anything (and my mom forgot to put it in the reynold's bag thingy that is supposed to make it moist, so no clue why it magically was better this year, but it was!

I think my favorite thing the last few years is the Cranberry Orange Relish that I learned to make a couple years ago. I love fruit anything pretty much.

My friend's bookstore had a Black Friday sale, he's only been open a couple months, and he did about $80 in sales. Doesn't sound like much, but since he normally makes that in a week, it's not so bad in one day. He is in a really rural town and it's not on the main street so getting customers in has been hard, but I'm glad he made something. He's been really down about his sales lately (he hadn't made a sale in like two weeks...luckily, he did Grand Rapids Comic Con and made a lot and he has his online Amazon sales to keep him afloat).


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 28, 2014)

Kelli said:


> I'm also not really a turkey person, but I have one obligatory bite every year...but it was SO moist this year that I actually ate a piece (small piece, but much more than one bite LOL) and then had another piece today when we did leftovers. We didn't brine it or anything (and my mom forgot to put it in the reynold's bag thingy that is supposed to make it moist, so no clue why it magically was better this year, but it was!
> 
> I think my favorite thing the last few years is the Cranberry Orange Relish that I learned to make a couple years ago. I love fruit anything pretty much.


I always make the cranberry sauce and I am pretty much the only one to eat it! I use orange juice and orange zest in it (I do the classic recipe, but replace some of the water  with orange juice and zest the orange into it while cooking) and it's so good, I put it on everything until it's gone!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 28, 2014)

I was going to go to Target after work because it's Friday, not because it's Black Friday.  I'm running low on kitty treats and don't want to go buy anything this weekend other than *maybe* a pizza tomorrow, and that's only if I clean out my fridge and make room.  I've got stuff in there that I'm pretty sure dates back to before Birchbox.  ANYWAY.  Target.  That plan lasted as long as it took to step outside my office building.  Uh, not in this rain.  So I guess I'm observing Buy Nothing Day (it's an actual thing) even though it was totally not planned that way.  The kitties are going to be pissed unless I also observe Small Business Saturday and go to the pet supply store down the street before I get my pizza.

(Sadly, there is no such thing as Thanksgiving leftovers in my life because I don't really celebrate Thanksgiving.  I sit at home by myself with my kitties and watch movies -- usually all bad, sometimes a mix of good and bad, pretty much never all good -- while eating snacky things all day.)

(In unrelated news, someone Googled himself this morning.  He then found a photo manipulation of himself shirtless, tied up, and being groped and whispered to by Loki in a picture that is very much *not* going to be posted here.  AND THEN he put it on his own Facebook page.  Because he's ROBERT DOWNEY, JR., damn it, and that's how he rolls.)


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm basically the only one that eats the cranberry sauce, too. I make mine with orange rind and grand marnier tossed in at the end. And it's mine, all mine!

I never brine our turkey, since I do a pavochon (it's a Caribbean thing), but I keep it juicy by keeping the breast down the whole time and covering the whole with a cheesecloth soaked in enough butter to make Paula Deen proud. Supposedly you're supposed to make it breast side up near the end, but my lazy self says that's crazy talk.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm not in to the actual food part of Thanksgiving. Things I don't eat: Turkey, mashed potatoes, cranberry sauce, any bread items, any vegetable that comes from a can or pumpkin pie. What I will eat: Stuffing (ALL THE STUFFING), yams, fresh green beans, gravy and any other pie. I usually take a little turkey, and a little mashed so that my plate doesn't look ridiculous, but other wise, ick. For Christmas dinner we have a roast which is vastly preferable,

II am not vegetarian/vegan but meat just kind of grosses me out. I'm really picky about it. Once it has been in the fridge there is no way I am touching it - refrigerated food is so gross, too. If I had my way, the fridge would keep beverages, eggs and dairy only.

But speaking of pie, we had lunch at Marie Callender's today and I got a whole Caramel Pecan Pumpkin Mousse pie. Now that is a pumpkin pie I can get behind!, Oh, how sad, I have to finish this whole Dutch Apple before I can start it... :lol:


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 28, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I'm not in to the actual food part of Thanksgiving. Things I don't eat: Turkey, mashed potatoes, cranberry sauce, any bread items, any vegetable that comes from a can or pumpkin pie. What I will eat: Stuffing (ALL THE STUFFING), yams, fresh green beans, gravy and any other pie. I usually take a little turkey, and a little mashed so that my plate doesn't look ridiculous, but other wise, ick. For Christmas dinner we have a roast which is vastly preferable,
> 
> II am not vegetarian/vegan but meat just kind of grosses me out. I'm really picky about it. Once it has been in the fridge there is no way I am touching it - refrigerated food is so gross, too. If I had my way, the fridge would keep beverages, eggs and dairy only.
> 
> But speaking of pie, we had lunch at Marie Callender's today and I got a whole Caramel Pecan Pumpkin Mousse pie. Now that is a pumpkin pie I can get behind!, Oh, how sad, I have to finish this whole Dutch Apple before I can start it... :lol:


I've never been much into thanksgiving food, either. I already talked about my usual disdain for turkey (but this time it was good!) and I am just now learning to like potatoes again after being burned out on them for about 10 years!

I also won't eat canned veggies (though love all fresh and even most frozen ones) and I'm picky about bread things.

This year, I actually liked everything we had! The brined bacon turkey, pear and walnut stuffing, bacon cheddar twice baked sweet potatoes, and cheesy veggie medley, fresh green bean casserole (with fresh beans and a homemade mushroom sauce and fried onions) and deviled eggs and my cranberry sauce. It was probably the first time I ate the whole meal.

But I, too, much prefer a roast.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Nov 28, 2014)

@@yousoldtheworld The pear stuffing sounds delicious, and is making me salivate!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I love stuffing so much, but (here I ramble) my husband grew up poor and he has an obsession with Stove Top stuffing. I don't mind, I enjoy it, but I miss homemade stuffing, out of the bird!


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Nov 28, 2014)

Shalott said:


> @@yousoldtheworld The pear stuffing sounds delicious, and is making me salivate!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I love stuffing so much, but (here I ramble) my husband grew up poor and he has an obsession with Stove Top stuffing. I don't mind, I enjoy it, but I miss homemade stuffing, out of the bird!


Stuffing is my absolute favorite! I wish someone would make it for me year round. I'm too lazy to make it myself  :lol:


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 28, 2014)

Shalott said:


> @@yousoldtheworld The pear stuffing sounds delicious, and is making me salivate!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I love stuffing so much, but (here I ramble) my husband grew up poor and he has an obsession with Stove Top stuffing. I don't mind, I enjoy it, but I miss homemade stuffing, out of the bird!





KaitlinKolors said:


> Stuffing is my absolute favorite! I wish someone would make it for me year round. I'm too lazy to make it myself  :lol:


I love it, too! Year round, I eat a lot of Stove Top (and yes, I like it!) But at holidays/special occasions, my mom makes the real stuff and it's heaven! The pear one was a new recipe this year and it was so good!


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 28, 2014)

Stove Top is pretty good if you embellish it. We used to use it as a jumping off point then add walnuts apples celery, etc. Pear stuffing sounds YUMMY. I'm not a big stuffing or turkey fan. We had a small thanksgiving before hubby left with Ham, mashed potatoes, and broccoli with cheese, super simple.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 28, 2014)

While I love making my own stuffing for holidays (hello cornbread!  :wub: ), Stovetop is pretty awesome. Heck, the store brand versions are just as good, I think.


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Nov 28, 2014)

I used to eat dry stove top when I was really little........I was a strange child.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 28, 2014)

KaitlinKolors said:


> I used to eat dry stove top when I was really little........I was a strange child.


Or you were a brilliant child!  B)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 28, 2014)

I cooked for 5 hours straight, with the (awesome!) help of my Mother-in-Law, and made:

Turkey 

Gravy

Mashed Potatoes

Rolls (Sister Schubert's frozen rolls, ain't nobody got time for homemade!)

Ham

Green Bean Casserole

Corn Casserole (Paula Deen's recipe)

Sweet Potato Casserole

Stuffing

Oyster Casserole (it's an in-law thing)

All of this for 6 people, 2 of whom are small children.  Food. Freaking. Coma.  So many leftovers.  But it was my first time hosting, so yay me!  Successfully did not burn/destroy food or poison anyone!

(ETA I should note that I doubled the usual recipe on most of these dishes.  It was completely unnecessary. But we've got food for dayyyyyyyyz)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 28, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> I cooked for 5 hours straight, with the (awesome!) help of my Mother-in-Law, and made:
> 
> Turkey
> 
> ...


I saw the picture and tried to materialize there!


----------



## Shalott (Nov 28, 2014)

This time of year I always start getting really nostalgic for the traditions we had when I was a kid... things are so different now, and some of those memories I couldn't reproduce even if I tried. I love hearing about how others like to celebrate! (Even if that means no celebration at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 28, 2014)

So, I just discovered that the Organix Biotin and Collagen shampoo and conditioner smell a LOT like Beauty Protector, and they're also the most rich and moisturizing of the Organix products I"ve tried. Just a heads up for those who like that scent but not the price.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Nov 29, 2014)

As soon as El Gato Grande gets off my chest, I'm going to bed.  I may be here a while.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 29, 2014)

Oh happy day! Z put my cell in the washer last night but it seems to be working today, crisis averted!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 29, 2014)

I don't do the big Thanksgiving Dinner anymore, and I cannot explain how grateful I am to not have to spend this holiday or any other with my family. Now for Thanksgiving and Christmas I make spaghetti and have a nap. Much better than getting yelled at for using different utensils for pumpkin pie and blueberry pie, skimping and saving so I could spend more than a month's food budget on one meal (1/2 of which they insisted on taking home), and then doing all the dishes by myself. I seriously do not know how Grandma and I used to make it through the rest of November and December. It still makes my cry.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 29, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> I don't do the big Thanksgiving Dinner anymore, and I cannot explain how grateful I am to not have to spend this holiday or any other with my family. Now for Thanksgiving and Christmas I make spaghetti and have a nap. Much better than getting yelled at for using different utensils for pumpkin pie and blueberry pie, skimping and saving so I could spend more than a month's food budget on one meal (1/2 of which they insisted on taking home), and then doing all the dishes by myself. I seriously do not know how Grandma and I used to make it through the rest of November and December. It still makes my cry.


It definitely sounds like having the time to yourself is the right way to celebrate! :hugs3:


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 29, 2014)

I am a firm believer that you should not make "traditional" Thanksgiving dishes if you don't like them. I don't like green beans really, or stuffing, or cranberry sauce, so I don't make them. I made ham, because even though I have brined my turkey and cooked it breast side down to make it the most moist turkey you've ever had, I still prefer ham over turkey. And I cook so I get to decide the menu! I also made frozen rolls, mashed potatoes, and a warm brussels sprout salad with bacon and a hazelnut vinaigrette. The salad was a new dish for me, but I love roasted brussels sprouts, so it was a winner dish. It was just dinner for 3 of us, so I didn't feel the need to make more than 4 dishes. And for Christmas, we'll be having prime rib!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 29, 2014)

We did the whole turkey and ham thing. Although I bought both of them. I got the turkey smoked from a local bbq place and it was probably the best turkey I have ever had. I did make cornbread dressing, sweet potato casserole, green beans, lima beans, mashed potatoes, cranberry sauce and rolls.

For Christmas we are doing soups and apps. I'm going to make a pot of jambalaya, chili, loaded baked potato and some kind of chicken soup. All put in the crock pots. With the amount of leftover ham and turkey. There may be sandwiches made out of them.


----------



## Christa W (Nov 29, 2014)

This year we delivered 13 meals to those in need. My oven is broke and my boyfriend's mom is out of town and dad was super sick so we did the only logical solution... Thank you Boston Market!!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 29, 2014)

We had a traditional thanksgiving, but it did come with some family drama (Family drama on Thanksgiving?  So rare, I know).  There are definitely times I would prefer to have spaghetti or movies by myself, but I'm trying to give my little ones some traditional meals/memories.  Big high five to everyone who celebrates Thanksgiving in their own way!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 29, 2014)

Mom and I just had carry-out from Cracker Barrel.  I think the last time she cooked was 10 years ago.  It's so much work for two people who really aren't into traditional Thanksgiving food.  I had chicken and dumplings and she had rainbow trout.  Win win!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 29, 2014)

Since it's Small Business Saturday, I decided to have fun with indies, today. I challenged myself to grab 3 random shadows out of my drawer full of GDE, and use them together, whatever I pulled out.

Miraculously, I pulled out 3 from the same collection (though, not usually ones I wear together) so the challenge wasn't as tough as it could have been! But it was fun. I think I'll do that more often!


----------



## SaraP (Nov 29, 2014)

@@Kelly Silva That Brussels Sprout salad sounds so good! I have kids who like BS, they always request that I "burn" them. There is just something amazing that happens when you bake them to a crisp.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 29, 2014)

sarap said:


> @@Kelly Silva That Brussels Sprout salad sounds so good! I have kids who like BS, they always request that I "burn" them. There is just something amazing that happens when you bake them to a crisp.


Here's the recipe! http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2014/10/warm-brussels-sprout-salad-bacon-hazelnut-sherry-vinaigretter-recipe.html I thought this was great because you don't have to risk burning them roasting in the oven, you just saute them in a pan!


----------



## SaraP (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks! This will be dinner tonight!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 29, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Since it's Small Business Saturday, I decided to have fun with indies, today. I challenged myself to grab 3 random shadows out of my drawer full of GDE, and use them together, whatever I pulled out.
> 
> Miraculously, I pulled out 3 from the same collection (though, not usually ones I wear together) so the challenge wasn't as tough as it could have been! But it was fun. I think I'll do that more often!


Gorgeous.   Thanks for Sharing This Look with Us.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 29, 2014)

I love everyone's Thanksgiving menus.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My favorite dishes are pretty traditional.  Turkey, mashed potatoes, green beans, rolls, gravy, and cranberry sauce.  The best part for me though is hot turkey sandwiches with the leftovers!  Yum!


----------



## angienharry (Nov 30, 2014)

We too have a traditional thanksgiving meal , I'm making turkey stock and turkey and noodles on this fine Sunday morning!


----------



## onelilspark (Nov 30, 2014)

angienharry said:


> We too have a traditional thanksgiving meal , I'm making turkey stock and turkey and noodles on this fine Sunday morning!


I'm doing the same today! The house smells delicious and now I'm hungry...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 30, 2014)

We're back to regular food now... Hubby has to get a physical for work soon, and needs to keep his blood pressure down! (by eating food without massive quantities of salt and/or butter!).  I think there's still a bit of green bean and corn casserole left, and I *will* be having those tomorrow once everyone has LEFT ME ALONE for the first time in about a week  :couch:


----------



## meaganola (Nov 30, 2014)

Maaaan, I just told @@MissJexie to have some hot cocoa, and now *I* want hot cocoa!  It's really cold and super windy today, so it's very much stay-indoors-and-do-nothing weather for me. 

(And yesterday, I spent a lot of time on my couch watching stuff on Hulu, and every time I thought about getting up, I would realize I had a cat sitting on my chest.  They kept taking turns.  Cool apartment = cuddly kitties!)


----------



## Shalott (Nov 30, 2014)

I really over did it on Thursday and Friday so I've been in bed with a few trips to the couch yesterday and today, and maaan, it is so stressful and boring. I feel like I have so much to do, but no time to get it done... I can tell this is going to be one of those Decembers that just flies by.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 30, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Maaaan, I just told @@MissJexie to have some hot cocoa, and now *I* want hot cocoa!  It's really cold and super windy today, so it's very much stay-indoors-and-do-nothing weather for me.
> 
> (And yesterday, I spent a lot of time on my couch watching stuff on Hulu, and every time I thought about getting up, I would realize I had a cat sitting on my chest.  They kept taking turns.  Cool apartment = cuddly kitties!)


I totally took you up on that suggestion and I am MUCH more relaxed now LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Nov 30, 2014)

Whenever I hear 4 weeks until xmas I freak out! Too much to do and too little time!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 30, 2014)

[whine] I don't wanna get dressed, pick up my neighbor, and go to my aunt's for the last episode(s) of the first season of _Outlander_!  I wanna stay home in my pjs (okay, yoga pants and t-shirt) with my somewhat aggressively cuddly kitties! [/whine]

(Time to get dressed and see where Tim wants to grab dinner before we head over to my aunt's.  I find the logistics of the situation a bit hilarious:  His husband Jeffrey is my aunt's best friend, and Auntie M and Jeffrey have been doing crafty things all day, so I'm taking Tim over to Auntie M's when I head over.  We'll watch the show while eating whatever takeout we end up grabbing, and then I'll bring them both home.  He would drive himself over and bring Jeffrey back, but someone stole the windows out of his Jeep, and this is *not* the sort of weather where you want to be driving around in a windowless Jeep.)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 30, 2014)

I have no idea why, but the George Washington portraits with Comic Sans commentary are making me laugh randomly throughout the day.  This one is my favorite, and I now want to comment back to EVERYTHING with "aw yiss"


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 30, 2014)

Does anyone else think the weather this season is drunk and might need to go home? Last Monday it was up to 70, then it snowed on Wednesday, was around freezing early in the weekend, is back up to 60s and then ice rain for Tuesday?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 30, 2014)

Winter and Fall are having some kind of drunk affair and it's making me cranky.  The cold weather has come SUPER early this year, especially for this part of the country, and I hate it.  Then the warm comes back (yay!) and wanders off again (BOO!).  After last year's horrid, bitter, evil winter, we need a break!  

So STOP IT Winter.  Fall is just not that into you.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 30, 2014)

I am SO READY for all of these black friday, cyber monday, etc sales to be over. They are tempting me to spend money I shouldn;t be spending, darnit!

ANd yes, it was almost 60 degrees here today. Tomorrow it's supposed to be about 30. What the heck.


----------



## latinafeminista (Dec 1, 2014)

Do you all have good hot chocolate product suggestions? Or recipes? I am in SERIOUS need   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 1, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> Do you all have good hot chocolate product suggestions? Or recipes? I am in SERIOUS need   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I usually make my own with real chocolate (chips, a bar, whatever) and milk...it'll do either 4 cups milk with a cup of chocolate, or 2 cups milk, 2 cups half and half, and a cup of chocolate. 

Heat the milk then slowly stir in the chocolate.

You can add a few slices of orange rind and let them heat in it for a while if you want orange hot chocolate! Or stir in some candy canes. Or some cinnamon sticks. Some vanilla.  If I don't have half and half, sometimes I'll use some flavored coffee creamer! The world is your chocolate oyster!


----------



## latinafeminista (Dec 1, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I usually make my own with real chocolate (chips, a bar, whatever) and milk...it'll do either 4 cups milk with a cup of chocolate, or 2 cups milk, 2 cups half and half, and a cup of chocolate.
> 
> Heat the milk then slowly stir in the chocolate.
> 
> You can add a few slices of orange rind and let them heat in it for a while if you want orange hot chocolate! Or stir in some candy canes. Or some cinnamon sticks. Some vanilla.  If I don't have half and half, sometimes I'll use some flavored coffee creamer! The world is your chocolate oyster!


I love this, thank you! I have half and half right now, leftover from Thanksgiving meal prep, I will have to try it out soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Dec 1, 2014)

Stephens hot chocolate is good if you can find it in your area. I think it's a Utah thing. We have a huge can of the peppermint one and the kids loved it. My daughter would not drink the Swiss Miss at the hotel the other day BTW so it's definitely a step up from that.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 1, 2014)

The wrapping has begun! Doing it slowly because I have a short attention span!


----------



## chelsealynn (Dec 1, 2014)

@@yousoldtheworld I am the same way.  I have had half my gift wrapped for the past week or two.  I can only do it for so long.  I keep wanting to get everything finished but I have been so busy with work/life it has been hard to find the time.


----------



## wadedl (Dec 2, 2014)

I was helping my mom with something earlier and she picked up my tube of Caudalie Cru Cream tube (it came as part of a set so it 1/3 the size) and is about to rub some into her hands and I yelled "That is not for your hands!" She was like fine I'll put it on my face. That stuff is $157 dollars for a full size! I'd never cared about any other skin care items being used up like that.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 2, 2014)

wadedl said:


> I was helping my mom with something earlier and she picked up my tube of Caudalie Cru Cream tube (it came as part of a set so it 1/3 the size) and is about to rub some into her hands and I yelled "That is not for your hands!" She was like fine I'll put it on my face. That stuff is $157 dollars for a full size! I'd never cared about any other skin care items being used up like that.


Haha your mom likes her fancy skin products!  I probably would have fainted!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 2, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Haha your mom likes her fancy skin products!  I probably would have fainted!


LOL. I'm so glad that my mom could not care less about fancy/expensive products (I still have to convince her to toss out 10 year old lotions when we have an entire shelf of new ones!) She lives with me and I think I'd cry if she raided my favorites. haha. Luckily, I can just give her something that smells like gardenia and she's happy as a clam.


----------



## latinafeminista (Dec 2, 2014)

wadedl said:


> Stephens hot chocolate is good if you can find it in your area. I think it's a Utah thing. We have a huge can of the peppermint one and the kids loved it. My daughter would not drink the Swiss Miss at the hotel the other day BTW so it's definitely a step up from that.


Just found it on Amazon so I might need to give it a try   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 2, 2014)

Gaaaah. I am full of whine this week for a number of reasons, but I'm especially annoyed that I placed an order with an indie that's going out of business 3 weeks ago. I have yet to receive shipping info or responses to my emails. Is it wrong of me to wait until Monday to file a claim with Paypal?  These were items to be included in a different swap and now I'm in the position of having to scramble to find something else to replace these. And I just checked the website and it's been taken down, so I'm really at a loss on what to do.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 2, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> Gaaaah. I am full of whine this week for a number of reasons, but I'm especially annoyed that I placed an order with an indie that's going out of business 3 weeks ago. I have yet to receive shipping info or responses to my emails. Is it wrong of me to wait until Monday to file a claim with Paypal? These were items to be included in a different swap and now I'm in the position of having to scramble to find something else to replace these. And I just checked the website and it's been taken down, so I'm really at a loss on what to do.


Erk, I would be getting ready to file a claim as soon as that window opened, but we have an indie consumer reports thread now (brand new! Just opened last night!), and someone over there might have a better idea/suggestion:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/135145-consumer-reports-the-mut-indie-edition/?fromsearch=1


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 2, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Erk, I would be getting ready to file a claim as soon as that window opened, but we have an indie consumer reports thread now (brand new! Just opened last night!), and someone over there might have a better idea/suggestion:
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/135145-consumer-reports-the-mut-indie-edition/?fromsearch=1


Ooh, thanks for the link. This would be indie polishes, which, if is allowed for that thread, I do have general feedback I can add.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 2, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> Ooh, thanks for the link. This would be indie polishes, which, if is allowed for that thread, I do have general feedback I can add.


Absolutely. An indie is an indie as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## SaraP (Dec 2, 2014)

[SIZE=14.3999996185303px]@DragonChick [/SIZE]Yes file asap!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 2, 2014)

I fully acknowledge that I am ridiculous:  The fact that the holiday Birchbox shipping boxes are blue and white make me very happy.  I will use this one I just received (a shop order, not my sub) for my Christmas indies after December is over so they're all in one easy-to-find place for next year!  My Hallween stuff is in an orange Birchbox shop order box.  The white ones are used for nail polish for no particular reason.


----------



## KatieKat (Dec 2, 2014)

Every year my friends and I do a cookie swap, but it's not just a swap, it's also a contest to see who can bake the best cookies. Last year I blew away the competition with my soft ginger cookies, so I really have to step up my game for this year. I'm looking for ideas: what's everyone's favorite cookie?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 2, 2014)

Ahh, I just got out of the shower to find this cuteness  :wub:


----------



## SaraP (Dec 2, 2014)

@@KatieKat all of them!

My grandma makes "dirty bird" cookies, which is funny because that's her "bad" word. Like instead of "those Fers" it is "those dirty birds"...so the cookies must be Fing good =)

They are sugar cookies topped with a caramel, marshmallow and coconut then baked so they get all melty.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 2, 2014)

wadedl said:


> Stephens hot chocolate is good if you can find it in your area. I think it's a Utah thing. We have a huge can of the peppermint one and the kids loved it. My daughter would not drink the Swiss Miss at the hotel the other day BTW so it's definitely a step up from that.


They have Stephens hot chocolate at Walmart here (Iowa/Nebraska). It's always on the bottom shelf in the middle of the coffee aisle and only the candycane peppermint kind. I buy like 4 cans a month in the Winter.


----------



## dressupthedog (Dec 2, 2014)

sarap said:


> @@KatieKat all of them!
> 
> My grandma makes "dirty bird" cookies, which is funny because that's her "bad" word. Like instead of "those Fers" it is "those dirty birds"...so the cookies must be Fing good =)
> 
> They are sugar cookies topped with a caramel, marshmallow and coconut then baked so they get all melty.


1 - That is hilarious.

2 - Those cookies sound freaking amazing.

My favorite holiday cookies are chewy molasses cookies. I usually make a few types though. Last year I tried making sugared pretzel cookies. They were tasty, but I will never even think about attempting those again. I spent something like 4 or 5 hours shaping tiny pretzels. My dough was crumbly. It got everywhere. The pretzels didn't want to become pretzels. It still gives me nightmares. But mmmm... Cookies...


----------



## meaganola (Dec 2, 2014)

I have a coworker who makes cookies at Christmas that we just call "Donna's magic cookies."  I can't even ever remember what they are until they just suddenly show up in the lunchroom one day, and then the entire office is on a sugar high for the rest of the day.  I think the key is that she puts a mini/cut-up Milky Way on top of the dough and then sprinkles it with a little sea salt before she makes them.  I think.  They're magic, so they may be messing with my memory.


----------



## Kelli (Dec 3, 2014)

I make Chunky Monkey Cookies. I took a pudding cookie recipe and tweeked it, so it would have the tastes of the Ben &amp; Jerry's ice cream (banana pudding in the cookie base, with chocolate chunks and walnuts). It is a super easy recipe to change up since you can substitute any instant pudding flavor and add any kind of chunky stuff (dried fruits, coconut, any nut, any kind of chips etc). It's not very fancy or anything, but the versatility makes me revert back to it all the time.

My grandma would call people 'pot lickers'. It was like her official swear word. You knew you were in trouble if she called you that (usually it was my brother James LOL)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 3, 2014)

We like to make different versions of the traditional peanut butter blossom cookies - you know, those little peanut butter cookies that you press a hershey kiss into the middle?

We make a version with a chocolate cookie with a bit of cherry extract, and a cherry cordial kiss. And a chocolate cookie with peppermint extract and a candy cane kiss. Always so good.

I made some amazing smores cookies, using a recipe similar to this but not exact and everyone loved them: http://abc.go.com/shows/the-chew/recipes/smores-cookies-tracy-pollan


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 3, 2014)

Kelli said:


> My grandma would call people 'pot lickers'. It was like her official swear word. You knew you were in trouble if she called you that (usually it was my brother James LOL)


Haha, if you were on my great grandma's "sh#tlist", she could call you a so-and-so.


----------



## Shalott (Dec 3, 2014)

We didn't do many cookies beside the normal sugar cookies, but every Christmas my Grandma made "Christmas Pudding" which is basically ambrosia and worth the year-long wait.

It's eaten while containing raw eggs, that's the only hint I will give.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 0 cases of salmonella to date, in more than a century of making it!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 3, 2014)

Guys, here is an example of some of the cute necklaces and bookmarks my students made. My Santee, Santa, and maybe a few others may or may not get some of these!


----------



## Kelli (Dec 3, 2014)

Aww! Those are so cute @@yousoldtheworld


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 3, 2014)

Sesame seed cookies, I don't have the recipe but my Aunt Leona used to make them. Traditional shortbread, oatmeal with dates, gingersnaps, and spice cookies are some of my favorites.

  I hate to bake so any homemade cookie is good to me.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 3, 2014)

Those are super cute @@yousoldtheworld .  I love that you include gifts from your students.  It's such a warm and fuzzy extra.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dancersmum (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm flying off to see some of my family next weekend (my fathers birthday) and I'm doing the xmas baking now in prep - I'm super behind this year...I usually have lots of stock in the freezer by now but for some reason I can't my butt in gear.  

Fav cookies include:  peanut butter surprises, mexican shortbread, meringue kisses that we usually flavor with mint, soft &amp; chewy choco gingerbread cookies - oh and of course sugar cookies

BUT this year - I'm tweaking things and 1/2 the dang family is now gluten free...no idea how things will turn out but I made GF fruit cake for my fav sister in law and have come up with an amazing gf oat peanutbutter choco chip recipe that even my family likes better than the usual cookies!  Just praying that everything works as I don't know how things will taste with all my changes!  OH and 2 of the kids are now allergic to baking powder...


----------



## meaganola (Dec 3, 2014)

Yow.  Does anyone else watch _Sons of Anarchy_?  Just...  Yow.  And there's still one more episode to go.  It's probably a really good thing I decided months ago that everyone on this show except the kids is probably going to die (it was inspired by _Hamlet_, so it seemed like a pretty good bet even from the very first episode) since they are just killing characters off right and left.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 3, 2014)

LALALALALA I can't hear you!!!


----------



## lovepink (Dec 4, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Yow.  Does anyone else watch _Sons of Anarchy_?  Just...  Yow.  And there's still one more episode to go.  It's probably a really good thing I decided months ago that everyone on this show except the kids is probably going to die (it was inspired by _Hamlet_, so it seemed like a pretty good bet even from the very first episode) since they are just killing characters off right and left.


I didn't watch it but I read the spoilers.  I had to quit this show after season 4.  It got way to dark and depressing for me.  I read the spoilers though but can't bring myself to watch.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm to the end of season 6? or whatever was on Netflix a few months ago, I watch with Hubby. It's hard to watch sometimes.


----------



## Shalott (Dec 4, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Yow.  Does anyone else watch _Sons of Anarchy_?  Just...  Yow.  And there's still one more episode to go.  It's probably a really good thing I decided months ago that everyone on this show except the kids is probably going to die (it was inspired by _Hamlet_, so it seemed like a pretty good bet even from the very first episode) since they are just killing characters off right and left.


I will watch eventually, not because I care for the show but Charisma Carpenter is my homegirl, so I have to support her. But I don't have F/X and I won't watch illegally, so I have to wait until Netflix or Amazon Prime gets the eps. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Dec 4, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I will watch eventually, not because I care for the show but Charisma Carpenter is my homegirl, so I have to support her. But I don't have F/X and I won't watch illegally, so I have to wait until Netflix or Amazon Prime gets the eps. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I don't even have a tv, so I usually watch whatever show I'm interested in on Hulu or wait until it hits Netflix, but this is one show I actually shell out for the iTunes season pass.  There are a very small handful of shows that I will do this for:  Breaking Bad (for its last season or two), The Walking Dead, American Horror Story (although I'm thinking it might fall down to eh-I'll-watch-it-on-Netflix-next-year after this season), and Sons of Anarchy.  Uh.  So...  I guess I'm not a fan of shiny happy fluffy shows.


----------



## Shalott (Dec 4, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I don't even have a tv, so I usually watch whatever show I'm interested in on Hulu or wait until it hits Netflix, but this is one show I actually shell out for the iTunes season pass.  There are a very small handful of shows that I will do this for:  Breaking Bad (for its last season or two), The Walking Dead, American Horror Story (although I'm thinking it might fall down to eh-I'll-watch-it-on-Netflix-next-year after this season), and Sons of Anarchy.  Uh.  *So...  I guess I'm not a fan of shiny happy fluffy shows.*


LOL, this made me laugh. I know what you mean though - I am not a fan of any shows. There is not a show in the world I watch religiously, although I do keep up with Sleepy Hollow, The Mindy Project, Grimm, Modern Family and The Vampire Diaries thanks to Hulu+ and Amazon Prime. Mostly I watch TV with my hubby, he likes to have background noise to unwind. TV isn't something that I find myself very invested in. :blush:


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 4, 2014)

Sons of Anarchy fan here. There was a time when I was considering a "What would Gemma do?" T-shirt. The ultimate mama bear.


----------



## chelsealynn (Dec 4, 2014)

Guys.  The cable guy just left and it was emotionally exhausting.  I have been dreading this morning because I knew he was coming (we switched cable providers) and I was the only one home at the times they had available.  I'm so painfully awkward I always avoid situations like this and someone else is usually home but this time I got stuck by myself.  Ugh.  It seemed like forever!  It was forever!  We had three cable boxes to switch out and a router.  Then my parents tv in the living room is all jacked up and the sound is broken on it so they use other speakers to listen to it.  Once the guy got the cable set up he was like "Does sound come out of the tv?"  Then I had to explain it and put it on.  It was comical but also humiliating.  Side note, I have been telling them to get a new tv for a year or more but will they listen? No.  Offered to buy them a new tv but they won't let me. I don't get it. Its old and the picture is crappy and whatever.. Then our router is in our guinea pig's room so when he had to set that up she kept squeaking at him...Oh boy.  It was an ordeal.  Glad it's over.  I do feel accomplished because I managed to have the 'main' box put in my room. I deserve after being put through this  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Dec 5, 2014)

Relief is:  The night before payday when you can see that your paycheck is poised to deposit at midnight, the only payment you have outstanding is your rent check, and your checking account balance is *currently* about $50 more than your rent check, so even if the rent check had already posted, it would still not bounce.  It would just barely not bounce, but the important part is that *it would not bounce*.


----------



## Shalott (Dec 5, 2014)

Soooo of course the financial poo always hits the wall at Christmas. The bad news: I may have to sell my car. The potential good news is that I would be buying a new car in January. But I am a little bummed, because my current car (Corolla) is paid off, and I don't want a car payment again!

Ehh, hopefully I won't have to, I love my little car. We shall see.


----------



## ViciousT (Dec 5, 2014)

How have I been addicted to MUT for so long and just now found this forum?!?


----------



## meaganola (Dec 5, 2014)

Good: Day drinking.

Better: On the company tab.

Best: And then going home early!


----------



## Kelli (Dec 5, 2014)

I am at my friend's bookstore today, for my first time having it open by myself! I am pretty nervous about getting customers since...I...gasp...at the age of 31, have never ran a cash register. I hope I don't screw up LOL I get all panic attacky about messing up and have been nervous for days. His store is on a tiny back street, so it normally doesn't get much business, but I told him he had to be open tonight because they close down the main street for the towns Christmas Festival (it's a main road that is super busy and is a main way people get to northern MI) and redirect traffic down his little street, so I am hoping for some business.

Unfortunately, he still has the old businesses sign up (a music store), so I don't think most people even know it's a bookstore (there is a "used books" neon sign in the window, but I have told him so many times, that most people will just assume it's still a music store and that used books sign refers to used music books, but he just won't fricken listen to me).

I'm sooo wordy. Probably because I am hanging out alone in a bookstore with nothing else to do, but write novels in MuT threads.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 5, 2014)

Sorry about your car @@Shalott .    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I am dreading the day my car dies.  I definitely don't miss car payments.  

Had a "glorious" (I hope you can hear the sarcasm) morning in Labor and Delivery.  Baby decided to take a nap this morning while resting on a nerve so I had to go in for monitoring.  After a nerve wracking hour she woke up and did some gymnastics so I got to go home.  Turns out I have been having contractions for a few days but not yet in "real" labor.  Apparently this can go on for weeks.   :blink2:

On a positive note everyone was really nice and I will be happy to see them again soon.  We also got to hear a brand new baby crying which just about melted my heart.   :wub:


----------



## Kelli (Dec 5, 2014)

Aww @@LadyK!!! I had to kind of laugh at your baby napping on your nerves. (not at your discomfort of course, but it just sounded so funny!)  I hope you have a wonderfully speedy delivery when she finally decides to come and that there isn't too much discomfort before then!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 5, 2014)

Thank you Kelli.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   

We were joking a lot with the nurse once the baby was moving around.  I'm hoping this was the pregnancy equivalent of "bad rehearsal, good show" .    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 6, 2014)

OMGWTFBBQ Enabling alert! Azature polishes are $6.00 on their site. I repeat Azature polishes are $6.00 on their site. They normally retail for $25 a piece. If you've been looking at these but have been afraid of the price tag, then do not walk, but run to your browser stat! The sale is on for 36 hours, so if I'm doing my math correctly, this expires at noon Pacific Sunday.

I was alerted to this on IG and may have bought a few.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 6, 2014)

I *was* going to head out and do some SeSa and grocery shopping.  BUT THEN a giant gray kitty decided to snuggle.  How on earth can I be expected to get up and leave under these conditions?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 6, 2014)

I feel you. this is my current situation.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 6, 2014)

*whew*  Okay, he's gone.  Time to get dressed and get out of here!  Ulta, here I come!


----------



## Cultfigure (Dec 6, 2014)

I feel you too!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 6, 2014)

No kitty on my lap!  Dressed!  Yesterday was payday!  Now the big question:  Do I just grab a little something to eat now and get a Big-Ass Sandwich later to leisurely enjoy at home or get the BAS now?  I want one later instead of now because they are creations I need to use a knife and fork for, but I'm afraid they're going to sell out before I can get there, and they have a special Thanksgiving sandwich that ends today (they make it every year, and it's *amazing*, but I've missed it the past couple of years because they keep selling out).


----------



## LadyK (Dec 6, 2014)

Awww, the kitties are so cute!


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 6, 2014)

meaganola said:


> No kitty on my lap!  Dressed!  Yesterday was payday!  Now the big question:  Do I just grab a little something to eat now and get a Big-Ass Sandwich later to leisurely enjoy at home or get the BAS now?  I want one later instead of now because they are creations I need to use a knife and fork for, but I'm afraid they're going to sell out before I can get there, and they have a special Thanksgiving sandwich that ends today (they make it every year, and it's *amazing*, but I've missed it the past couple of years because they keep selling out).


Get it now and save it for later!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 6, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> Get it now and save it for later!


Have you ever had a sandwich from there? I wish I could, but, sadly, this particular one will *not* work for that. The stuffing and fries turn *disgusting*.


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 6, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Have you ever had a sandwich from there? I wish I could, but, sadly, this particular one will *not* work for that. The stuffing and fries turn *disgusting*.


I haven't, sadly, I need to remedy that some day.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 6, 2014)

I want a snuggle kitty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> all my cats hate me. They're snuggly as kittens and then gro up and never come near me again lol


----------



## dressupthedog (Dec 6, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> I want a snuggle kitty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> all my cats hate me. They're snuggly as kittens and then gro up and never come near me again lol


My cat usually likes to hang out near us but isn't much of a lap cat. I wish she was. Tonight though I get this:

And I really need to get up and start making dinner. Figures  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Dec 6, 2014)

My childhood cat who lived for 17 years was the worst (and best) she wouldn't have a thing to do with you...until you dressed in black then she was all up on you. Such a stinker  :laughno:


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 6, 2014)

Yea when it's cold Tweaker will come sit on me but you can't pet her, Poe will let you hold him for a second but wont lay on you, Sara has just now decided after 3 years that maybe I'm not trying to kill her and comes out for pets at night. I just want a cat I can pet, is that too much to ask? lol


----------



## meaganola (Dec 6, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> I haven't, sadly, I need to remedy that some day.


Two words:  Field trip.  (I missed it again today because I had too many things to do before I could get to the cart.  But their non-special sandwiches are still amazing!)



Tweakabell said:


> I want a snuggle kitty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> all my cats hate me. They're snuggly as kittens and then gro up and never come near me again lol


These two were not snuggly as kittens, and neither were the two I had before them, but the older they got/get, the cuddlier they are.  Especially in the autumn and winter when I keep my apartment a bit on the cool side!  They still have many, *many* moments of batshit, but when they want to snuggle, THEY WILL SNUGGLE.  And lick.  They are both epic lickers.  No clue why.  I don't think Hunter and Ada licked me as much in all of their years put together as Oscar alone does in one week.  He will *grab my arm* and hold me in place so he can continue.


----------



## Cultfigure (Dec 6, 2014)

I always mourned that my first two weren't lap cats. Until we acquired the all white Evil Villain accessoryTM who is *constantly* in. The. Way. On the couch. On the computer. At the dinner table. If you put your shoes on. And once, in a traumatic instance, when I forgot to latch the bathroom door. And, worse yet, he's a flopper. This is a cat who falls out of his catbed onto his head on the reg and who will happily let you carry him around draped over your forearm like the worlds most obscene hand puppet. His name is Buddy but I mostly just call him Boneless Chicken.

So, you know, be careful what you wish for...


----------



## meaganola (Dec 6, 2014)

@@Cultfigure And how much does he droooooooool?  Because he's not a complete floppy kitty unless he's a drooler as well.

(The other night, I found a damp spot on the couch behind my head where Oscar's head had been resting, so this is at the forefront of my mind because this is a new stage for him!)


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 6, 2014)

I know there's drawbacks, my mom had a cat that when you sat down was immediately on your chest and as she got older you couldn't move or she'd bite you. When she was upset she would NOT.SHUT.UP! She was a good kitty though, we had to put her down this year, I know it broke my mom's heart.


----------



## Cultfigure (Dec 6, 2014)

meaganola said:


> @@Cultfigure And how much does he droooooooool? Because he's not a complete floppy kitty unless he's a drooler as well.
> 
> (The other night, I found a damp spot on the couch behind my head where Oscar's head had been resting, so this is at the forefront of my mind because this is a new stage for him!)


Check!(To be fair though, I think it's because he's a mouth breather due to the sinus issues blue-eyed white cats seem prone too. Leading to a lot of derpy face)

Exhibit A


----------



## meaganola (Dec 6, 2014)

OH THE TONGUE!  *All* of the adorable!


----------



## Cultfigure (Dec 6, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> I know there's drawbacks, my mom had a cat that when you sat down was immediately on your chest and as she got older you couldn't move or she'd bite you. When she was upset she would NOT.SHUT.UP! She was a good kitty though, we had to put her down this year, I know it broke my mom's heart.


It always strangely uplifts me to hear about cats who have less-than-happiness-inducing habits who nonetheless have understanding &amp; loving owners, given how some owners chose to deal with the eccentricities. I'm so sorry for your mothers loss but I'm happy that her cat ended up in such a good home and was so loved.


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 6, 2014)

KatieKat said:


> Every year my friends and I do a cookie swap, but it's not just a swap, it's also a contest to see who can bake the best cookies. Last year I blew away the competition with my soft ginger cookies, so I really have to step up my game for this year. I'm looking for ideas: what's everyone's favorite cookie?


Smores cookies!! No one can resist  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />http://www.the-girl-who-ate-everything.com/2011/06/smores-cookies.html


----------



## SaraP (Dec 6, 2014)

@@Lolo22 I'm making these!!!!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Dec 6, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Smores cookies!! No one can resist  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> http://www.the-girl-who-ate-everything.com/2011/06/smores-cookies.html


I'm so going to make these soon! Thanks for sharing the link!


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 6, 2014)

Do it!!!


----------



## wadedl (Dec 7, 2014)

Went to Target and bought only what I needed and didn't even buy enough Christmas wrapping stuff one pack of sticker, that was it $16 spent total, I was in a horrible mood and had cramps.

It all changed when when I got to Trader Joes! As soon as you walk in they have a wall of chocolate! I came out with a tin of chocolate covered items(Jo Jos, popcorn, pretzels...), a small box of chocolate covered caramels, something called ginger brew and a salad with a huge ball of blue cheese. I could have bought so much more! I regret not buying some test tubes of tea but it seemed too healthy at the time.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 7, 2014)

wadedl said:


> Went to Target and bought only what I needed and didn't even buy enough Christmas wrapping stuff one pack of sticker, that was it $16 spent total, I was in a horrible mood and had cramps.
> 
> It all changed when when I got to Trader Joes! As soon as you walk in they have a wall of chocolate! I came out with a tin of chocolate covered items(Jo Jos, popcorn, pretzels...), a small box of chocolate covered caramels, something called ginger brew and a salad with a huge ball of blue cheese. I could have bought so much more! I regret not buying some test tubes of tea but it seemed too healthy at the time.


This is truly a magical time at TJ's.  I recommend the butterscotch shortbread wreaths.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 7, 2014)

wadedl said:


> Went to Target and bought only what I needed and didn't even buy enough Christmas wrapping stuff one pack of sticker, that was it $16 spent total, I was in a horrible mood and had cramps.
> 
> It all changed when when I got to Trader Joes! As soon as you walk in they have a wall of chocolate! I came out with a tin of chocolate covered items(Jo Jos, popcorn, pretzels...), a small box of chocolate covered caramels, something called ginger brew and a salad with a huge ball of blue cheese. I could have bought so much more! I regret not buying some test tubes of tea but it seemed too healthy at the time.


Haha sounds like my TJ haul today!  Peppermint Jojos, cinnamon rolls, ginger brew, cookie butter cheese cake, salted caramel gelato, salted caramel chai mix and milk.

The salted caramel gelato is magic.


----------



## SaraP (Dec 7, 2014)

First you all are making me hungry! Second is there something up with the site? I can't get View New Content to pull anything up, just says no new content. Weird.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 7, 2014)

@@SaraP I'm not having any problems.  Does the url that you end up on look like this:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/index.php?app=core&amp;module=search&amp;do=viewNewContent&amp;search_app=forums

Sometimes when I have problems with sites (it happens a *lot* at work), all I have to do is clear my browser history, and *poof!* problem solved.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 7, 2014)

I feel like banging my head on my desk. AWS is driving me insane and their tutorials are crap, (well they technically get things up and running but not in any sort of alterable capacity).Basically they've given ,me half of the instructions and I'm really not tech savvy enough to determine the other half lol

TL;DR I'm grouchy and tired and just want things to work

Edit: FINALLY got it to a point where I'm comfortable picking it up again tomorrow. Dear AWS maybe you should update your crap if I can go on YouTube and follow someone on an OS server I've never used before and have it done (mostly) in a fraction of the time. How amazing is YouTube for learning (or at least getting crap done)?


----------



## SaraP (Dec 7, 2014)

@@meaganola Yes it look just like that and even after clearing i'm getting the same Sorry, no new content. Weird.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 7, 2014)

wadedl said:


> Went to Target and bought only what I needed and didn't even buy enough Christmas wrapping stuff one pack of sticker, that was it $16 spent total, I was in a horrible mood and had cramps.
> 
> It all changed when when I got to Trader Joes! As soon as you walk in they have a wall of chocolate! I came out with a tin of chocolate covered items(Jo Jos, popcorn, pretzels...), a small box of chocolate covered caramels, something called ginger brew and a* salad with a huge ball of blue cheese.* I could have bought so much more! I regret not buying some test tubes of tea but it seemed too healthy at the time.


I need this in my life.  Adding TJs to my shopping list.  (I haven't been in one in years, sadly, even though there is one about 15 min from my house and I am near it somewhat regularly.)


----------



## dressupthedog (Dec 7, 2014)

I was already planning on making a TJs this week, but now that I'm practically drooling after reading all of your posts, I will need to move that trip up to as soon as humanly possible.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 7, 2014)

God, every time people post about TJ's stuff, especially holiday related, I feel sad that we don't have one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealynn (Dec 7, 2014)

I have a TJ's not too far from me (about 25 minutes) and I wouldn't mind the drive for all of the goodies. However, I'm afraid of all the people and the parking lot so I don't go   :couch:


----------



## meaganola (Dec 7, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> However, I'm afraid of all the people and the parking lot so I don't go


I am *convinced* that one of TJ's Things is phenomenally crappy parking lots.  Every single one I've gone to -- well over a dozen in three different states -- has been ridiculous.


----------



## wadedl (Dec 7, 2014)

My closest Trader Joes is only 5 miles away and the speed limit is 50mph but with the stop lights it can take forever! Yesterday I got 0 stop lights home so it was 5 minutes but it's a 20 minute drive normally. I can get to 3 different Trader Joes in 20 minutest but those have the terrible parking everyone speaks of.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 7, 2014)

Ooh, I can't remember where I was talking about this yesterday, but Big-Ass Sandwich has made another round of their Thanksgiving special for today!  Whoo!  I'm going to go get one as soon as this Crispix snack mix is done!

(The Thanksgiving special:  Turkey, sweet potato/cranberry/walnut/sausage stuffing, gravy, and fries, all on a ciabatta roll.  Yes, fries are on the sandwich.  It will probably be the only thing I eat today.)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 7, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Ooh, I can't remember where I was talking about this yesterday, but Big-Ass Sandwich has made another round of their Thanksgiving special for today!  Whoo!  I'm going to go get one as soon as this Crispix snack mix is done!
> 
> (The Thanksgiving special:  Turkey, sweet potato/cranberry/walnut/sausage stuffing, gravy, and fries, all on a ciabatta roll.  Yes, fries are on the sandwich.  It will probably be the only thing I eat today.)


Cool, grab me one and mail it over...it'll survive the trip most of the way across the country, right?


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 7, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Ooh, I can't remember where I was talking about this yesterday, but Big-Ass Sandwich has made another round of their Thanksgiving special for today!  Whoo!  I'm going to go get one as soon as this Crispix snack mix is done!
> 
> (The Thanksgiving special:  Turkey, sweet potato/cranberry/walnut/sausage stuffing, gravy, and fries, all on a ciabatta roll.  Yes, fries are on the sandwich.  It will probably be the only thing I eat today.)



I'm too lazy to look up which thread you told me to go there for a sammich stat, but I will eventually. It's particularly sad given how short of a trip it is to get there. It's on the eventual to-go list.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Dec 7, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I am *convinced* that one of TJ's Things is phenomenally crappy parking lots.  Every single one I've gone to -- well over a dozen in three different states -- has been ridiculous.


So true. The one near my house isn't too bad because it's joint with a Lowe's parking lot, but the one in San Francisco? They have a guy directing you where to park it's so small and bad.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 7, 2014)

I really want to go to Trader Joe's now but we did a second Thanksgiving yesterday so the house is chock full of food.  My brothers girlfriend made rice krispie treats and then left a pan of them here so I'm trying not to eat them all in one sitting.  (Did I mention I love her?)


----------



## meaganola (Dec 7, 2014)

I AM GETTING MY SANDWICH NOW. As in standing at the cart waiting for Brian to finish making it. Then I will go back home and settle in for a nice round of carbing out and Hulu!

ETA: And then I will finally stop talking about it!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 7, 2014)

I honestly can't hear enough about this sandwich.  It sounds freaking delicious and I want one, but since I'm a lot closer to the *other* ocean, it's not likely.  

And @@yousoldtheworld I HEAR YOU on no TJ's close by!  The closest one is 1.5 hours away.  *cries* I want Candy Jo-Jo's!!!!


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 7, 2014)

I'll be in Portland for a conference in August 2015...maybe I'll have to see if there is a location near where I'll be. Sounds amazing!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 7, 2014)

Just coming to grouch about non-paying ebay members, grrr. Good thing Hubby got paid and I wasn't counting on that money lol. Now it's just the fun of waiting for the complaint to close. I hate people...


----------



## meaganola (Dec 7, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> I'll be in Portland for a conference in August 2015...maybe I'll have to see if there is a location near where I'll be. Sounds amazing!


Portland, OR?  I know where *all* of them are in the area (one of them is about a block from a MAX stop, aka the light rail, which will probably be the easiest way to get to one if you don't have a car).  If you want directions, let me know!


----------



## chelsealynn (Dec 7, 2014)

Anyone else's cats watch tv?  My bubby watches it every now and again.  He really loves anything with animals.  I am cracking up right now though.  He is laying in a chair in front of the tv watching elf.  I just happened to look over and he was just watching away.  Hilarious!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 7, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> Anyone else's cats watch tv?  My bubby watches it every now and again.  He really loves anything with animals.  I am cracking up right now though.  He is laying in a chair in front of the tv watching elf.  I just happened to look over and he was just watching away.  Hilarious!


HAHAHA. So I read this as "my hubby" and spent a good 2 minutes figuring out "wait, your hubby is a cat? You named your cat hubby?" I need sleep.

OR you were just asking us about cats watching tv, then proceeding to talk about your hubby laying in a chair watching elf. Either way, I giggled!

But yes, my cat does watch tv, especially if there are animals on it!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 7, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> HAHAHA. So I read this as "my hubby" and spent a good 2 minutes figuring out "wait, your hubby is a cat? You named your cat hubby?" I need sleep.


I missed the part where she was asking if anyone else's cats watched tv and thought that "bubby" was her grandmother.  Then I got confused by the use of "he." 

In unrelated news, yay, I got five out of ten things done today and decided that three of them could be skipped (they were "go see _Guardians of the Galaxy_ again," "get pizza," and "buy new lighter."  My apartment just isn't my apartment without incense), so I only left two things undone!


----------



## chelsealynn (Dec 7, 2014)

hah! I guess I could have specified further that my bubby = my cat.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 7, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Portland, OR?  I know where *all* of them are in the area (one of them is about a block from a MAX stop, aka the light rail, which will probably be the easiest way to get to one if you don't have a car).  If you want directions, let me know!


I'll definitely hit you up for info. I've never been that far west before. I'm sure it will be held in a convention center of sorts. That's where these things usually are.


----------



## Cultfigure (Dec 7, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> I'll definitely hit you up for info. I've never been that far west before. I'm sure it will be held in a convention center of sorts. That's where these things usually are.


You should probably start making a list now of places to eat since Portland has the most wonderful foodstuffs known to humankind. The food carts alone will blow your mind!


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 8, 2014)

My tracking info just updated for the Zoya Cyber Monday Mystery Box - the weight listed on FedEx's site is .8lbs, eeeeek!


----------



## SaraP (Dec 8, 2014)

meaganola said:


> @@SaraP I'm not having any problems.  Does the url that you end up on look like this:
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/index.php?app=core&amp;module=search&amp;do=viewNewContent&amp;search_app=forums
> 
> Sometimes when I have problems with sites (it happens a *lot* at work), all I have to do is clear my browser history, and *poof!* problem solved.


@@meaganola I cleared cookies and I still have no new content. I just checked on my phone and it's the same, should I contact the director?  

*It seems like it must be my account...


----------



## meaganola (Dec 8, 2014)

sarap said:


> @@meaganola I cleared cookies and I still have no new content. I just checked on my phone and it's the same, should I contact the director?
> 
> *It seems like it must be my account...


Yeah, definitely reach out to @Director. I don't deal with the tech stuff. I just know that I have to clear stuff on my desktop at work a *lot*, so that's always my first thing to try.


----------



## Shalott (Dec 8, 2014)

I wanted to get all the gifts I need to mail (including my Santee's) wrapped and packed today, but I've been awake for 48 hours, so it is time to whip out the big guns on this stupid insomnia and go to sleep.

My hubby works tonight, so I have to be awake by 5.... crap. Just realized what time it is. I lied. Anyone have any good suggestions for keeping a person who can't fall asleep, but can't keep their eyes open, either, entertained for five hours? My kids hit the hay at eight p.m. and then I can fall into slumbering bliss... probably.


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 8, 2014)

Whine. Cry. Pout. My tooth broke today. Totally half of it is gone. The tooth was mostly fillings anyway so there is no pain except for the sharp piece poking my tongue. Of course I can't get into the dentist till next Monday. And I'm totally freaked out by even the thought of going to the dentist.

So my day has been peachy keen.


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 8, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> Anyone else's cats watch tv? My bubby watches it every now and again. He really loves anything with animals. I am cracking up right now though. He is laying in a chair in front of the tv watching elf. I just happened to look over and he was just watching away. Hilarious!


Jethro not only watches t.v. he has to sit in the recliner with his paws propped up on the arm like a little old man. Jeopardy, Wheel of Fortune, and old reruns of Hee-Haw are his favorite.


----------



## chelsealynn (Dec 8, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> Jethro not only watches t.v. he has to sit in the recliner with his paws propped up on the arm like a little old man. Jeopardy, Wheel of Fortune, and old reruns of Hee-Haw are his favorite.


Aww, that sounds so cute.


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 8, 2014)

@@chelsealady ~ Ugh! That happened to me while on vacation. I lost a big junk of one of my bottom front teeth. It was so sharp yet, I kept running my tongue over it. It ruined the rest of my week - it was such a distraction! I got it fixed and its perfect. I got a dentist scolding for opening a pistachio with my teeth. It was a very memorable lesson!


----------



## SaraP (Dec 9, 2014)

@@chelsealady :hugs3: that's the worst, but a visit to the dentist is almost as bad  :scared:


----------



## meaganola (Dec 9, 2014)

Teeth can break on the weirdest things you can think of.  My brother broke a tooth a couple of years ago on a piece of bread.  Just plain old sandwich bread, not a hard roll or something else you could expect might cause a broken tooth.  He tore off a corner of bread, started chewing, made a face, and pulled chunks of molar out of his mouth.  Of course, our family has a history of stupid shit like that, so this is one of the milder things that have happened to us.  To this day, I cannot fathom how I broke my toe ON A PACK OF TOILET PAPER.  Seriously.  *Toilet paper*.  I've broken my toes a lot, but that's the one that seems most inexplicable.  Close second:  On a wall while I was doing laundry.  Not the doorway.  A wide expanse of wall you might think was easy to avoid.  You would be wrong.  That was two weeks before my family went to Disneyworld for a week.  When I told my dad about it, he was actually kind of excited because "We can get you a wheelchair and get moved to the fronts of all of the lines!"  No, Dad, we are *not* doing that.


----------



## SaraP (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm feeling semi accomplished, I just put together a desk from ikea. Didn't want to deal with the crazy instructions and instead went to their website to watch a video tutorial.

Sure as sh!t half way through I realized the had made changes to the desk and the tutorial was out dated! Just a few pieces left over... Why IKEA Why???


----------



## wadedl (Dec 9, 2014)

sarap said:


> I'm feeling semi accomplished, I just put together a desk from ikea. Didn't want to deal with the crazy instructions and instead went to their website to watch a video tutorial.
> 
> Sure as sh!t half way through I realized the had made changes to the desk and the tutorial was out dated! Just a few pieces left over... Why IKEA Why???


I had a couple of pieces left over last time I made something and I was not going to take it all apart and put it back together. B)


----------



## dancersmum (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm feeling accomplished - xmas baking is all packed and ready for me to carry to another country to distribute to my family....

now if I could STOP having trouble with my xmas shopping/deliveries all would be well.  

All I wanted for Xmas was to find out where my daughter was going for university - but we called the school that was her first choice and withdrew her application as she has changed her mind about what she wants to do and we are back to square one....I find this stressful...I hate now knowing...and the school she spoke to indicated that they actually were very interested in her....but she's going in a different direction.  Now the new school she wants to try for only accepts 1% of applicants - I'm sooooooooo anxious and scared for her...she has alot of work ahead of her and from what I hear it may take a few tries before she gets a place...why oh why does this have to be so difficult.  And most the schools that specialise in her stuff won't consider her due to her age so this is going to tough.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm not sure why I paid for tracking from USPS when none of them have updated. Sigh


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 9, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> I'm not sure why I paid for tracking from USPS when none of them have updated. Sigh


Yay for having a super lazy post office.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They'll probably update as soon as they hit the destination post offices.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 9, 2014)

Mmmmmm....sea salt caramel mocha.  I don't know how I lived without you.


----------



## Shalott (Dec 9, 2014)

Every. Night. My internet has been going out at approximately 8pm... sometimes not coming back online until someone (apparently) gets to their office at 9 or 10 the next morning. Grrrr...

Last night, I actually had work I needed to do instead of farting around on the internet like I usually do after my kids go to bed, but no. Not possible. My phone is so terrible that I can't do anything that way. So I wrapped presents instead - I'm so proud of myself. Now my terrible handiwork is ready to go to recipients all around te country. :lol:


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 9, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> Yay for having a super lazy post office.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They'll probably update as soon as they hit the destination post offices.


Looks like just a backlog they just hit my local hub. Considering I sent them sat night that's SLOW!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 9, 2014)

Officially have no job as of today and no chance of getting hired anywhere at 37 weeks pregnant.  I love that HR waited until now to tell me this.  What a fantastically crappy day.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 9, 2014)

Oh my goodness! HUGS and happy thoughts!


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 9, 2014)

LadyK said:


> Officially have no job as of today and no chance of getting hired anywhere at 37 weeks pregnant.  I love that HR waited until now to tell me this.  What a fantastically crappy day.


What jerks. Was it a "just you" thing or were others let go at the same time? *hugs*


----------



## meaganola (Dec 9, 2014)

Oh, man, that *sucks*. The same thing happened to my sister-in-law WHILE SHE WAS PACKING HER DESK UP TO GO ON MATERNITY LEAVE. Her company went out of business.


----------



## SaraP (Dec 9, 2014)

That's awful! I hope you get to enjoy the end of your pregnancy and *don't feel stressed...Big hugs!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 9, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> What jerks. Was it a "just you" thing or were others let go at the same time? *hugs*


Just me.  It really sucks because they are exempt from paying disability so I can't even get the regular 6 weeks of pregnancy disability CA offers.  I'm dreading having to tell hubby when he gets home.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 9, 2014)

LadyK said:


> Officially have no job as of today and no chance of getting hired anywhere at 37 weeks pregnant.  I love that HR waited until now to tell me this.  What a fantastically crappy day.


Oh, man...that stinks!


----------



## lovepink (Dec 9, 2014)

LadyK said:


> Just me.  It really sucks because they are exempt from paying disability so I can't even get the regular 6 weeks of pregnancy disability CA offers.  I'm dreading having to tell hubby when he gets home.


Oh no!  That's terrible.  So sorry.  I am sure he will understand, it is not your fault but I know financially with a little one on the way it is a stressor for sure.  Hugs to you!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 9, 2014)

LadyK said:


> Officially have no job as of today and no chance of getting hired anywhere at 37 weeks pregnant.  I love that HR waited until now to tell me this.  What a fantastically crappy day.


I'm so sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ugh.


----------



## angienharry (Dec 10, 2014)

LadyK said:


> Officially have no job as of today and no chance of getting hired anywhere at 37 weeks pregnant. I love that HR waited until now to tell me this. What a fantastically crappy day.


So sorry to hear this. Times are certainly tough in the job market. At least you will have a bundle of joy soon to focus on


----------



## Shalott (Dec 10, 2014)

LadyK said:


> Officially have no job as of today and no chance of getting hired anywhere at 37 weeks pregnant.  I love that HR waited until now to tell me this.  What a fantastically crappy day.


That's a really crappy way to treat an employee. When I was in retail, HR used to make me tell people $h!t like that, and it is heartbreaking. More than once I'd pretend I never got the paperwork, since we didn't have e-mail or IM's, only crappy old fax machines.

I hope all will be well with your family and your baby!


----------



## chelsealynn (Dec 10, 2014)

@@LadyK So sorry to hear that!  Hoping things work out somehow.


----------



## latinafeminista (Dec 10, 2014)

@@LadyK so sorry to hear that.  That's a really crappy way to be treated.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks ladies.  My husband and I talked and planned a bit last night.  Things will be tight but okay for the immediate future.  I feel so lucky to have so much family support and support from friends.  Definitely starting a job search.  This just means I may have to take something out of state if I can't find something close by in time.  If you know anyone looking for a biochemist............  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 10, 2014)

Turned out too pretty not to brag


----------



## LadyK (Dec 10, 2014)

Those are sooooo pretty!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 10, 2014)

Thank you, I found these little clips at the 99 cent store and knew I had to use them.

I was so sorry to hear about the way your job treated you. Honestly, I think employers are getting crappier and crappier, unfortunately most of the people that I know who are having issues, aren't in the best place to transfer/move on/get educated. It sounds like you're in a good place education-wise to move on and write them off as PITAs. I know it's impossible not to worry even if you know you'll be ok though. Hell, Hubby had a job guaranteed after his 4 months off and I was freaking out that last month that they were going to change their mind about re-upping him and we'd be screwed.

Totally random: I'm in love with the fact that Tony Horton is in the Bart Baker "All About That Bass" parody. It makes me giggle every time.


----------



## SaraP (Dec 10, 2014)

@tweakabel I bow down to your wrapping superiority! Those are beautiful!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 10, 2014)

I swear it's super simple. One was a pretty birchbox and the other was a liz earle box. I used glitter tape to make the "ribbon" lines and the butterflies and flowers were 3 for $1 qnd come on little alligator clips, just clip it on the top tape before you push it down.You should know by now I'm here to make your lives easier and prettier  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks @@tweakabell .   :flowers:

I'm feeling a lot more positive today.  Sent out Christmas cards and bought a lotto ticket.  Wish me luck!


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 10, 2014)

@@LadyK ~ Good luck with the job search. Sorry this happened to you. Hopefully there will be a silver lining and something better will come along.
 
@@tweakabell - A little pretty packaging makes a lot of happy!

Anyone feeling the family obligation stress of the holidays?  The visiting and the visitors!


----------



## SaraP (Dec 10, 2014)

Yes! With 5 different houses to visit it takes xmas eve, day and the next to fit everyone in. Some of the joy is sucked out by that...but I keep Christmas morning just for us, that I won't give up.


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 10, 2014)

5 different houses!  Oh my.  I only have a couple things going on but, it doesn't feel very family like. 

We go to my SIL's on Christmas eve.  But, my kids do not enjoy it at all.   Its a running joke of how they are tortured.

We stay home Christmas morning but my mother and sister come over.  We aren't close so, its my day of torture.  Not really but, its not fun.

I need some new traditions to make the holidays fun for my immediate family.  Anybody do anything fun?  I have 3 teenagers.  Major challenge.

Edited to add:  I am laughing at my constant use of the word "fun".


----------



## dancersmum (Dec 10, 2014)

I start the first of my 8 flights today...feeling stressed...I am leaving my daughter behind as she has exams and she will fly out later...hopefully with my husband who is about 7000 miles away and hopefully won't get snowed in!  Normally I wouldn't be concerned but her boyfriend is coming back a week earlier than planned...sigh...

@@LadyK - hope everything works out for you...

@@tweakabell - you pack sooooo pretty - puts me to shame - I try to make myself feel better but saying as I'm wrapping "'ïts the thought that counts"'....

We usually don't travel over Xmas - but this year it couldn't be helped and its not exactly for fun but we hope we will be able to get alot done.  

Celebrating 3 family birthday's this weekend...and after that I still have another 5 Dec birthdays in the family - and that's before I count some of my closest friends kids which all seem to be Dec babies....I swear its getting to the stage that when I meet someone I feel like I should verify that they were not born in Dec as I'm a terrible friend in Dec as I have too much to sort out!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 10, 2014)

I've been really excited about staying home this Christmas.  We will either have a brand new baby, be having a baby, or I will be going insane wanting the baby to come already, haha.  All three scenarios mean I will be in pjs and fuzzy socks as much as possible.  As much as I love my family I'm looking forward to some low key holidays.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 10, 2014)

Today, I went with my class to the museum and that was fun.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Some scenes from that...







Why is this mannequin such a babe? lol



Spoiler









Paper birds!






3D scene that tripped the kids out, haha.






sidekick1






sidekick 2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />






...how about no?



It was a fun day! (Also, these two girls are the one who helped make the small gift my santee will be getting, as well as the little gift a couple others will be getting.)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 10, 2014)

Just a heads up XMAS babies change everything about the holiday lmao.  Z is a xmas baby so we go out for Chinese food for her bday and celebrate (XMAS, edited for clarity) the 24th. We don't fraternize with Hubby's family and my family is in NM so prob just me and Z quiet at home, boring.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 10, 2014)

I love those paper birds


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 10, 2014)

@@dancersmum you'll get to see it in person tose are part of your package. I'm just waiting on a few things and then I need to decorate one of the things I'm waiting on lmao. You might get your box this, year MIGHT


----------



## meaganola (Dec 10, 2014)

Christmas quite honestly freaks me out.  My mom was always super anxious about how everything needed to be PERFECT PERFECT PERFECT, and she was always on the verge of a breakdown *every single year*.  (Honestly, based on friends who *have* been diagnosed and treated, I think she was undiagnosed bipolar, but the holidays made things even worse.)  She also mandated CHRISTMAS MUSIC ONLY in the house from Thanksgiving until Christmas day.  Now my brother and I both *hate* Christmas music.  I used to go seriously alt holiday music with punk, rockabilly, jazz, and rap stuff, so I have a fairly sizable non-traditional Christmas music collection, but lately, I can't even do that.  I always feel super on edge whenever I hear it now, whether it's traditional or not.  I keep headphones with me now just in case I end up somewhere with that stuff playing.

(And this year, Christmas trees are starting to set me off.  Big fun.  Next year, it's probably going to be holiday sweaters.)


----------



## SaraP (Dec 10, 2014)

@@Kookymama Have you done a white elephant gift? It's a fun way to get a laugh. One year my husband got me Hulk Hands, because you won't like me when I'm angry. Fyi the kids couldn't stop laughing...for like days!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 10, 2014)

LOL the holiday sweaters annoy me, I don't know why. Probably because they took what used to be what sweet little old ladies wore to be festive and turned it into this giant laughingstock.


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 10, 2014)

Normally I love Christmas. The year I just feel so overwhelmed. Most of the time I'm done with everything by this time. I still have candy to make, presents to buy and more presents to wrap. We are having two Christmas parties at my house. My side with all the nieces and nephews and general chaos on the Sunday before. And DH's side on Christmas day with only adults. No kids on his side. I don't have a menu planned out for either. Other than a vague we are having a soup bar for my side and lasagna for his. But tomorrow I have decided that I'm going get something accomplished. I don't know what yet but I'm going to get something done.


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 10, 2014)

@@SaraP - Do you swap/steal the gifts or you just buy funny gifts for each other? I like this idea - I want to know more!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 10, 2014)

Oh, white elephant exchanges!  We have one in my office.  There's one woman who has refused to participate in years past because she thinks they're tacky.  She has actually taken the whole day off multiple times just so she can avoid it.  This year, it sounds like she's in, but she tried to convince us to make a rule that they're all nice, dignified presents.  Uh, no.  Just for that, I think I'm going to put together an assortment of sub box crap I haven't been able to get rid of for well over a year, like that chair workout dvd and that Nicholas Sparks book I don't care about enough to remember the name of, both of which I received from Popsugar. 

(One year, my contribution was a relaxation box consisting of some bath salts from Glossybox, a yoga dvd from Popsugar, and a bottle of three buck Chuck from Trader Joe's.  I was surprised at how popular that box was.  It was stolen three times, at which point it was locked from future steals, and the guy who sits next to me took it home to his wife.)

(ETA:  The doesn't-want-to-participate woman actually tried to get us to cancel the exchange this year.  Nope.  In fact, I think the big boss asked another department in a separate part of the floor if they might want to join in.)


----------



## Shalott (Dec 10, 2014)

This Christmas is not one of the best - so many, many things up in the air that it makes it impossible to enjoy what I usually do, which is building and reinforcing traditions, and getting everyone excited for what Santa will bring them. (I don't know - I have a thing with traditions. I'm obsessed with them. Forgive me.)


----------



## meaganola (Dec 10, 2014)

In unrelated news, does anyone else shop at a Kroger grocery store and use the customer card?  I shop at Fred Meyer, and I use my card, and I just received a packet of coupons clearly tailored to my purchase history:  Ore-Ida frozen potatoes, Jif peanut butter, Crispix, some random brand of cream cheese in a tub, Betty Crocker potato mixes, Pringles, canned tomatoes, and store-brand jam, butter, frozen veggies, and black olives.  Their algorithm knows me well.  Half of these things were actually on my list to purchase at Freddy's this weekend.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 10, 2014)

meaganola said:


> In unrelated news, does anyone else shop at a Kroger grocery store and use the customer card?  I shop at Fred Meyer, and I use my card, and I just received a packet of coupons clearly tailored to my purchase history:  Ore-Ida frozen potatoes, Jif peanut butter, Crispix, some random brand of cream cheese in a tub, Betty Crocker potato mixes, Pringles, canned tomatoes, and store-brand jam, butter, frozen veggies, and black olives.  Their algorithm knows me well.  Half of these things were actually on my list to purchase at Freddy's this weekend.


Yes, we regularly get coupons for things we buy often...I love Kroger.


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 11, 2014)

@@meaganola ~ That's funny you have a lady that is hell bent on canceling the White Elephant. Her not coming to work on that day is strange but, funny at the same time. She really hates it! Lol!

I am feeling the need for more traditions. I have one son in college and I feel that it will never be the same. I feel less like home base.  :sdrop:


----------



## latinafeminista (Dec 11, 2014)

What do you all think would make a good gift for a White Elephant exchange? Our limit is $25 and I"m just blanking out on ideas right now....I want to get something creative and fun; I know a wine bottle would be appreciated but yeah, I want to do more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 11, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> What do you all think would make a good gift for a White Elephant exchange? Our limit is $25 and I"m just blanking out on ideas right now....I want to get something creative and fun; I know a wine bottle would be appreciated but yeah, I want to do more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


What about a nice bottle of evoo and some spices (to make a dipping oil) to go along with a bottle of wine? We used to to a white elephant party every year, and that seemed to be a popular gift. The other frequently stolen gifts were baskets of chocolate (Ghiradelli typically makes some that you cqn pick up at Sam's club), hickory farms sets (no, really) and packaged coffees/mugs from Starbucks.


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 11, 2014)

You could go to TJ Maxx and get a cutting board, two glasses and add it to your wine.  Depending on $, crackers and a non perishable spread.   They also sometimes carry those funny cocktail napkins.   If you have a pretty box or a basket hanging around, arrange it all pretty like.


----------



## latinafeminista (Dec 11, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> What about a nice bottle of evoo and some spices (to make a dipping oil) to go along with a bottle of wine? We used to to a white elephant party every year, and that seemed to be a popular gift. The other frequently stolen gifts were baskets of chocolate (Ghiradelli typically makes some that you cqn pick up at Sam's club), hickory farms sets (no, really) and packaged coffees/mugs from Starbucks.





Kookymama said:


> You could go to TJ Maxx and get a cutting board, two glasses and add it to your wine.  Depending on $, crackers and a non perishable spread.   They also sometimes carry those funny cocktail napkins.   If you have a pretty box or a basket hanging around, arrange it all pretty like.


Love these suggestions, thank you both  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Dec 11, 2014)

We do a white elephant exchange with some friends but it has a different "feel" to it.  We try to find the most absurd or ridiculous gift possible.  I once received a set of gold cherubs, the little boy cherub was playing the flute and the little girl cherub was covering her ears.   :lol:    The gifts are always something that is just a bit wrong.  There has been a velvet Elvis painting going around for a few years.  It's really fun.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 11, 2014)

Oh my goodness I had to take a break from squids and I have more scarves than I need so it was time to bead. I should be working on squids, I have two in pieces upstairs, just looking at them is ugh though. I'll tackle them again tonight.





Anyone else putting off what they're supposed to be doing?


----------



## meaganola (Dec 11, 2014)

Heh. In our office, we had a cribbage board that made several appearances in these exchanges. I got it my first year here when I was still a temp, and coworker Don informed me that this was a sign that I *would* get hired. And four months later, after my boss spent a lot of time fighting with HR to get me hired instead of an internal applicant, I was!

(As a side note, bummer, Don is in Minneapolis for a long weekend, so today's building party just isn't going to be the same.)


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 11, 2014)

This is stupid (almost as stupid as letting one of my dogs eat two Ulta orders), but it's bugging me to no end.  I accidentally recycled a bag of what I thought was, uh, recyclables.  I know it had like 4 things of kleenex, a multi-pack of halogen lights and WHO KNOWS WHAT ELSE!  It's driving me absolutely bonkers.  I was really good about putting all of my SeSa gifts in ONE place, so I don't think I am missing any, but...  there was probably some important mail in there along with a Tervis tumbler that has also gone AWOL.  *cry*


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 11, 2014)

Is it 2015 yet? If it's not one thing it's another....


----------



## lovepink (Dec 11, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Is it 2015 yet? If it's not one thing it's another....


Oh no!  Hope things get better and if not better, less bad?


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 11, 2014)

I just got a $200 bill for Hubby's travel meds. His work is supposed to take care of this stuff. So we have to fix it, I swear like every other stupid thing in my life. I'm not sure why it always comes down to me having to do everyone else's job for them. Then people wonder why I'm such a control freak, it's because if I don't do something, I'll just end up having to fix it in the end :angry:


----------



## meaganola (Dec 11, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> I just got a $200 bill for Hubby's travel meds. His work is supposed to take care of this stuff. So we have to fix it, I swear like every other stupid thing in my life. I'm not sure why it always comes down to me having to do everyone else's job for them. Then people wonder why I'm such a control freak, it's because if I don't do something, I'll just end up having to fix it in the end :angry:


Man, I wish my mom was still alive.  I'm pretty sure you and she could exchange some fairly identical stories about reimbursement from employers, dealing with travel arrangements when the company half-asses things, unexpected work assignments on the other side of the world, changing lengths of assignments (sometimes *during* assignments), being a single mom but not really, having to adjust to having your husband home just when you had gotten used to him being away, etc.  All of this shit is really, *really* familiar.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 12, 2014)

It's crazy I don't know how businesses run with things so crazy and inefficient :blink: .

The MUT ad at the top is silly (the fake ones that look like posts). "Do you ever wonder why kids like playing with LEGOS?" Um, no everyone loves LEGOs, Go away....


----------



## SaraP (Dec 12, 2014)

I could also give a $h!t how much she spent to look like a hooker....

*For those who haven't had the pleasure "She spent how much to look like Kim K" is the stupid one I get to see daily for at least a week now.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 12, 2014)

Oh my goodness, I haven't seen that one, lol


----------



## meaganola (Dec 12, 2014)

There's a particular company that is so *ugh* due to company reps posting their business pages on MUT (a specific violation of the ToS) that the name itself is automatically changed to "Unauthorized advertising.  Please refer to forum rules" or something like that when they post.  On the mobile version of the site, I've been seeing a *lot* of ads for this company at the tops of MUT pages lately, which kind of cracks me up.  Also, this week, I've been seeing "Free MAC Samples" ads.  Uh...  pretty sure that's not a legit service/company.


----------



## SaraP (Dec 12, 2014)

We had to do a quick trip to get our Christmas tree tonight, because the rain that's coming = wet trees this weekend. No thank you! Normally we play music, eat breakfast for dinner and take hot coco to pick up the tree. Instead I pushed the kids in the car as soon as the hubby got home, raced to the lot and picked the first one we saw. 

@@tweakabell is it raining where you are?


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 12, 2014)

Yup but it's more like a normal storm than anything. Last night was windy but it's nothing like how they were making it out on the radio.


----------



## SaraP (Dec 12, 2014)

"Worst storm in years" must get more attention then "Geez people it's just rain"


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 12, 2014)

IIRC the words "storm of the century" were used


----------



## tgooberbutt (Dec 12, 2014)

The good part about the rain is that it kept protesters at home. No helicopters hoovering for the first time in over a week. Hallelujah. The BofA, CVS and Safeway that were looted, and the closed BART station were the ones my neighborhood. So hear hear for this torrential downpour.


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 12, 2014)

@@SaraP - I have the same ad! Most go away. I thought this was gone but, came back again.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 12, 2014)

We had a lot of rain but our biggest concern was getting the dog outside to go to the bathroom.  Rain and wind bring out his chihuahua side and he will refuse to leave the porch.  We had to dress him in a sweater and rain slicker to get him to poo.   :huh:   The funniest part is that he hates getting wet but loves getting dried.  He will flop onto any towel he sees hoping to get rubbed with it and loves the blow drier.  He's a silly pooch.


----------



## wadedl (Dec 12, 2014)

My brothers house flooded from a burst pipe in the upstairs bathroom. My house is filled with their stuff so I don't leave my room. My kids had to let the rabbit out in the house for a little exercise and they were freaking out about their stuff this morning.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 12, 2014)

wadedl said:


> My brothers house flooded from a burst pipe in the upstairs bathroom. My house is filled with their stuff so I don't leave my room. My kids had to let the rabbit out in the house for a little exercise and they were freaking out about their stuff this morning.


Ouch, that's no fun.  I hope their insurance is able to get things sorted out quickly.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 12, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I wanted to get all the gifts I need to mail (including my Santee's) wrapped and packed today, but I've been awake for 48 hours, so it is time to whip out the big guns on this stupid insomnia and go to sleep.
> 
> My hubby works tonight, so I have to be awake by 5.... crap. Just realized what time it is. I lied. Anyone have any good suggestions for keeping a person who can't fall asleep, but can't keep their eyes open, either, entertained for five hours? My kids hit the hay at eight p.m. and then I can fall into slumbering bliss... probably.


If you find the magic...whatever...I'd love it if you share.  &lt;_&lt;  I do about 2 days, then a few hours sleep, then two more days up...most I've been up is 4 in a row but that was a few weeks ago...do you know why you have insomnia?  I've always been one to fall asleep once my head hits the...whatever!  But not in the past year or so...just curious about your insomnia if you know why you have it.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 12, 2014)

wadedl said:


> My brothers house flooded from a burst pipe in the upstairs bathroom. My house is filled with their stuff so I don't leave my room. My kids had to let the rabbit out in the house for a little exercise and they were freaking out about their stuff this morning.


Oh no!  I hope things get a bit easier on you and your family!  The house I am moving to, is a guest house on a 5 acre property in the country.  I've seen the daughter and grandkids there everytime I've dropped boxes off so asked if they lived there again, and they do...because of a burst pipe in the house they were renting!  Such a bad time of year to have water issues - nothing dries properly. I'm sorry you have to deal with all of that.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 12, 2014)

Urk, due to a couple of different unrelated issues, it looks like today is probably going to be another no-lunch ten-hour day.

In other news, sad face! I only have two eps of Gracepoint, and then the season is over! Happy face! Netflix now has Broadchurch as of this morning! Excellent timing, guys. Now get Orphan Black.

ETA: Oh, wait, burrito cart! I can get food! I just can't take an hour away from my desk,


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 12, 2014)

Need it

Edit: I prefer the one that doesn't say am but i can't find it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Dec 12, 2014)

I think fixing up their house will go somewhat quickly because the insurance company will be paying rent on an apartment and storage pods until it's ready. They had a room at a hotel last night but getting kids to school would have been a mess in the rain. There aren't many hotels in the area we live in.


----------



## angienharry (Dec 12, 2014)

urghhh...I'm at work and they are having a South Bend Chocolate Factory fundraiser in the lobby, I have avoided it all day and they just announced it overhead. Don't they know this is the weak part of my day! I know I will go down there thinking I will buy stocking stuffers and then I will buy an additional quarter pound of some chocolatey goodness and eat it all at my desk!!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 12, 2014)

angienharry said:


> urghhh...I'm at work and they are having a South Bend Chocolate Factory fundraiser in the lobby, I have avoided it all day and they just announced it overhead. Don't they know this is the weak part of my day! I know I will go down there thinking I will buy stocking stuffers and then I will buy an additional quarter pound of some chocolatey goodness and eat it all at my desk!!


This would be my undoing.  Any time the words "chocolate" and "fundraiser" are in the same sentence I go crazy.  It's for charity.....right?


----------



## Shalott (Dec 12, 2014)

BB019 said:


> If you find the magic...whatever...I'd love it if you share.  &lt;_&lt;  I do about 2 days, then a few hours sleep, then two more days up...most I've been up is 4 in a row but that was a few weeks ago...do you know why you have insomnia?  I've always been one to fall asleep once my head hits the...whatever!  But not in the past year or so...just curious about your insomnia if you know why you have it.


I missed this at first but saw it going back! @ I have insomnia most likely as a result a head injury that I sustained when I was 11, made worse by GAD. I have suffered for about twenty years. There is no surefire cure for me to actually sleep, I have to resort to, um, certain things that are not approved officially, medically, so... unfortunately I can't offer recommendations! I've tried prescription, OTC, herbal supplements - I've done sleep studies, therapy. Nothing. I have basically had to adjust how my body operates so that I can function on little to no sleep.

But yes, if I want to force myself to sleep it's not actually that good. Since it sounds like your insomnia might be caused by some sort of stressor in your life (since you mentioned it has only been the past year or so) you should talk to you doctor about what sleep aids might be safe and effective for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 12, 2014)

> @@Shalott   But yes, if I want to force myself to sleep it's not actually that good. Since it sounds like your insomnia might be caused by some sort of stressor in your life (since you mentioned it has only been the past year or so) you should talk to you doctor about what sleep aids might be safe and effective for you.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh yeah no...no prescription drugs for me...though I like my _recommendations_.  :smilehappyyes:

And yes, insomnia due to stress.  So the stressor, is stress itself.  But it took a while to have it come out this way.  I have a ton of physiological signs of stress, this is just the 2nd to least desired one. First least desired one is cankles.  I am embarrassed to say that I get cankles.  My ankles swell up so bad sometimes, and like 5-6 times a month...for a few days at a time.  Ok rather than me go on whining...let me just say thanks for your feedback!!  See ya around MUT at, shall we say 3:30am??? LOL!!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 12, 2014)

I have a coworker who can take NAPS DURING LUNCH.  I do not comprehend this.  It takes me a minimum of an hour and typically two to fall asleep no matter how tired I am when I go to bed unless I can dredge up some knock-you-on-your-ass drugs, but they *knock me out*, so on the rare occasions I go this route, it has to be on a Friday or Saturday so I don't have to worry about getting up for work the next morning.  *So* frustrating.  "Have a glass of wine before you go to bed!"  Uh, no, I don't like wine, and alcohol keeps me awake even later.  (Man, all of a sudden, it feels about two hours later than it actually is.  I'm seriously tempted to go to bed and see if I can go to sleep now even though it's only 8:30 here.)


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 12, 2014)

Hubby can fall asleep anywhere, any time. I'm jealous. I basically have to run myself to the point of exhaustion/ hallucination and then drop dead.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 12, 2014)

Spoiler







making progress



someone kick me in the butt and tell me i have squids to finish...


----------



## meaganola (Dec 12, 2014)

Aww, I was just going to get up and find some Benadryl, and Ed decided IT'S SNUGGLE TIME!  He has his back paws braced on my stomach, his front on my arm, and he's kind of wedged himself under my chin *and* twisted himself around so he can nuzzle/head-butt.  And he will unwedge himself, take two steps off my lap, and come right back.  He's done that two or three times so far.  I've lost count.  Crazy, cuddly kitty!


----------



## Shalott (Dec 13, 2014)

My husband is the same way - one of the thing that makes me want to throttle him. He comes home late and says "When are you going to bed?" and I tell him "Oh I'll lay down in a little while" and before the words are out of my mouth he's undressed and passed out. &lt;_&lt;

I know he works hard, and his hours are long but I've been alone with no other adults for more than half the day, would it kill him to stay up a bit and talk to me? Yes, yes it would.

I'm used to it though - he was in the Air Force so he can literally fall asleep anywhere for  quick nap.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 13, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But that's so gorgeous! I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Kelli (Dec 13, 2014)

Ugh today is my Christmas party with my dad's family. I get very worked up about it every year. Some years I make myself physically ill worrying about it.

Those siblings are all much older than me (older than my mom even) and in very different places in their lives. They are mostly all retired from good jobs and say stuff that I think is rude/mean to me like "you're a disappointment to our father" "maybe this year you'll get your teeth fixed and get a real job"..and then they wonder why I am not eager to spend more time with them.

Luckily, a few of my nieces and nephews (who are all older than me LOL crazy family stuff right there) are super nice and I like spending time with them. So now I try to avoid the jerk siblings LOL

Anyways, sorry to be all Debbie downer, but I thought it might relieve a little of my stress right now to get it out there haha.


----------



## SaraP (Dec 13, 2014)

@@Kelli Who on earth has the balls to say things like that!?! The true disappointment to the human race is dbags who spread hate and not love... Hugs to you and smile you're better then these people in every way possible!

* I've been thinking about this all morning and had to send in this guy  :bringiton:


----------



## ZeeOmega (Dec 13, 2014)

Wow, seems like we have a lot of insomniacs on the board. I'm another one, since basically always. My mind just does not shut down. I didn't realize people could just fall asleep until I had roommates in college. And I, too, am married to someone who can fall asleep anywhere anytime, no matter how much he tries to deny it.

I got so frustrated and desperate a few years back that I asked a doctor for help. I tried several different meds, but in the end what worked reasonably well for me was trazodone. It's non-habit forming and you don't build up a tolerance to it, which was a big deal for me. It was actually the anti-depressant before prozac and it was pretty effective, except for the fact that the dose needed for the anti-depressant benefits knocked people out for the day. (The doctor told me this was why Prozac ended up being so popular when it came out.) I take a quarter of that dose to help ease me into sleep and I don't feel any of the effects in the morning. Even better, since it's way way out of patent, it's super duper cheap. 

It still takes me a bit to fall asleep, especially when other life factors are stressing me out, but I know the nights of it taking well over 2 or 3 hours to fall asleep are now an extremely rare occurrence.

I hope you all can find what helps you sleep!  :hugs3:


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 13, 2014)

@@Kelli What miserable people who have to try to make themselves feel better about themselves by belittling you. Sad... I'm glad you have a better relationship with your nieces and nephews. Just ignore the sibs and don't give them the satisfaction of feeling bad. Go in with your head held high!  :hugs3:


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 13, 2014)

@Kelli  - These people are not nice at all. They sound a bit jealous/resentful. I am of the thought that just because you are family, doesn't mean you have to take stuff, attend stuff, etc. It keeps me sane to skip a family event here and there if I am not feeling it.   Do you feel a cold coming on?


----------



## LadyK (Dec 13, 2014)

@@Kelli  sorry you have to deal with those negative people.  It is always hard to have that stuff come from family, even if you rarely see them.  One of my Uncles always feels the need to comment on my brothers weight at family events.  It really bugs my brother, who works really hard to manage his weight.  I don't think it even occurs to the uncle that it might be rude.  I would make sure you have "Shake it off" on your playlist for the way over there.  Hugs.


----------



## Shalott (Dec 13, 2014)

@@Kelli Not to pry into your family and personal business, but are you the child of a second wife? My mom was basically the second, "trophy" wife of my much older, wealthy father and there was quite a bit of resentment from his older children (who were her same age).

I rarely saw my older half-siblings because they had a lot of their own issues, but perhaps your older sibs are taking out some jealousy they may have about themselves, or their own situation with your dad on you. That certainly does not make it okay, and it is a really terrible and hateful thing for them to do. I am so sorry that you have to hear that from family!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 13, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> But that's so gorgeous! I can't wait to see the finished product.


Aw thank you, it's based on a pattern I did on a veil a couple of years ago. This one is a bit more busy though because I wanted it to be FULL!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 13, 2014)

Screwed up family issues?  Check.

Insomnia?  Check.

Hoarding issues?  Check.

Self-worth issues?  Double check.

When I graduated from college my uncle (he is my late father's sister/cousin's wife) told my mom he was surprised I could finish b/c of how my father was.  Of course he didn't say it to me, but to her -- and she TOLD me this.  My dad had 7 siblings.  One went to college (and went on to get a PhD and got the hell out of Indiana) and 3 of the 8 children died at age 45.

When I turned 18 my mom decided to charge me rent.  Since my father had died when I was younger, I was receiving Social Security -- or rather, she cashed the checks and I never saw a dime until the very last check.  I had been paying for my own lunches, clothes, groceries through all of high school, so this shouldn't have been a surprise.  We have repaired most of our issues bc at some point we realized we were all the other had.  (Therapy helped.)

I've been on anti-depressants since I was a freshman in college.  I battled what I thought was depression, but we're now figuring out it is probably more anxiety rooted.  At its worst I would sleep for 2 hours and wake up, wide awake.  I was on Trazodone, hydroxyzine, Ambien, and who knows what else.  I drank like a fish and thought that helped.  Ha.  Now I don't even enjoy alcohol, which is probably a good thing.  I do like to cook with wine, tho!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

One Christmas when the whole family was together it became obvious that something weird was going on. It turns out there was a warrant for my cousin's husband.  One of my other cousins called the police (he was a firefighter) and told them where to find this guy.  Yup, at Grandma's house.  Fun times.  

Anyhoo -- I think my point was that I've successfully avoided going to family gatherings when there are family members present that I see as toxic.  I see their drama on FB.  I have an aunt who is mostly normal and keeps my mom informed of everyone's dirty laundry.  I view most of these people as acquaintances -- I wouldn't bail them out of jail, but I might go to their funeral.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA:  dang -- realized I didn't quote or mention -- this was @@Kelli


----------



## ZeeOmega (Dec 13, 2014)

Eeeps! @ @@Kelli   :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:

I miss the other hug emoticons!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 13, 2014)

ZeeOmega said:


> Eeeps! @ @@Kelli   :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:
> 
> I miss the other hug emoticons!


:hugs3:   :hugs3:  Thanks!  Hugs back!!  

Life is one hell of a ride!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Dec 13, 2014)

Thanks guys! Such supportive caring people around here &lt;3 I survived and not one single snide remark (probably because I only spent about 10 minutes with the siblings, to give them their gifts and to receive mine), maybe they have given up on me LOL

Really they aren't  that horrible, I just go into panic mode before these things and freak myself out. They are all very nice friendly people, usually...except it's like one of them just decides to have an issue with me not living up to their expectations each year. (and I'm sure they see it as 'tough love' or trying to get me to live a better life or something and don't realize that it hurts my feelings). It's always just like one sentence out of the entire day just is mean/rude and just puts a total damper on my whole party experience.

Best part of the party, obviously had to do with makeup LOL: one of my great nieces, she's 12 I believe, LOVES makeup and it's totally adorable. I brought her a little goodie bag of various things I collected from subs or on sale and won't be using. She loved it and gave me lots of hugs and even saved me a spot at the dinner table  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> HOW CUTE! Makeup just makes the world a happier place &lt;3

Edited to remove all the stuff in the spoiler, I'm not feeling so sharey now hahaha.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 13, 2014)

Kelli said:


> Thanks guys! Such supportive caring people around here &lt;3 I survived and not one single snide remark (probably because I only spent about 10 minutes with the siblings, to give them their gifts and to receive mine), maybe they have given up on me LOL
> 
> Really they aren't  that horrible, I just go into panic mode before these things and freak myself out. They are all very nice friendly people, usually...except it's like one of them just decides to have an issue with me not living up to their expectations each year. (and I'm sure they see it as 'tough love' or trying to get me to live a better life or something and don't realize that it hurts my feelings). It's always just like one sentence out of the entire day just is mean/rude and just puts a total damper on my whole party experience.
> 
> ...


I'm glad it wasn't too bad!  Think positive, think positive, think positive, right?    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Dec 14, 2014)

@@Kelli :hugs3: Different family situations aren't necessarily bad - just different! I am glad to hear that things went well and I agree with your outlook that it probably has more to do with misunderstanding than cruelty. Hopefully you can enjoy the rest of the Holiday season now that the visit is behind you! (I for one live 700 miles away from my mom and sister just so I am not forced to see them at holidays.  We love each other more, farther apart!)


----------



## Kelli (Dec 14, 2014)

Exactly, @! Think Positive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@Shalott Yes, it's always such a huge relief when it is done and over with (and it isn't ever really as bad as I conjure it up in mind!) and I can focus on the fun of the holidays!

On the positive side, my stepmom gave me a Visa GC and I am stalking amazon for a couple more gifts for my nieces and cousin's daughters on my mom's side (kids are always so fun to shop for! Grabbing books and baby dolls!) and contemplating a small Ulta or Sephora order for myself!


----------



## SaraP (Dec 14, 2014)

Woke up sick and ran out for some meds... Ugh $12 for Zicam?!?

I mean $20 for lipstick I get, but $12 to feel better, ridiculous!

*you girls are the only people who'd understand


----------



## meaganola (Dec 14, 2014)

sarap said:


> Woke up sick and ran out for some meds... Ugh $12 for Zicam?!?
> 
> I mean $20 for lipstick I get, but $12 to feel better, ridiculous!


They know we'll pay *anything* at a certain point to be able to breathe.  Is there not a generic for this on the market yet?  I've been using generic versions of my chosen cold/allergy meds for so long that I can't remember the last time I've checked to see what other things along this line are now available as generics.  I pretty much refuse to buy brand names for this stuff at this point.

(As a side note, SO GLAD I live about ten minutes -- in heavy traffic -- from Washington state.  You don't need a prescription for pseudoephedrine there!  Sure, you still have to show your ID to get it, and there's a limit of two boxes, but I can deal with that.  DO NOT WANT to have to go to a doctor just to get decongestants.  The stuff not regulated by the PATRIOT Act just doesn't cut it for me.  Oregon restricted the sale of this to prescription-only some time in the '90s, if I recall correctly, due to meth.  Bizarrely, we will be able to legally get/have *recreational* marijuana in this state before we can get over-the-counter pseudoephedrine.  I wonder if I will still be able to find more dispensaries -- for the medical pot -- than grocery stores after that happens.)


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 14, 2014)

meaganola said:


> They know we'll pay *anything* at a certain point to be able to breathe.  Is there not a generic for this on the market yet?  I've been using generic versions of my chosen cold/allergy meds for so long that I can't remember the last time I've checked to see what other things along this line are now available as generics.  I pretty much refuse to buy brand names for this stuff at this point.
> 
> (As a side note, SO GLAD I live about ten minutes -- in heavy traffic -- from Washington state.  You don't need a prescription for pseudoephedrine there!  Sure, you still have to show your ID to get it, and there's a limit of two boxes, but I can deal with that.  DO NOT WANT to have to go to a doctor just to get decongestants.  The stuff not regulated by the PATRIOT Act just doesn't cut it for me.  Oregon restricted the sale of this to prescription-only some time in the '90s, if I recall correctly, due to meth.  Bizarrely, we will be able to legally get/have *recreational* marijuana in this state before we can get over-the-counter pseudoephedrine.  I wonder if I will still be able to find more dispensaries -- for the medical pot -- than grocery stores after that happens.)


I never understood that at all.

On a side note, the Post Office is delivering packages today. I swear they've come by no less than three times today with packages. There were two when I got home (so they may have made two trips) earlier, ran back out for errands and I came back to my EP order. Then again a short time ago another present appeared. I'm okay with this as that's a few less packages that will be waiting for me tomorrow. And I can wrap them today! *happy dances*


----------



## Kelly Silva (Dec 14, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> I never understood that at all.
> 
> On a side note, the Post Office is delivering packages today. I swear they've come by no less than three times today with packages. There were two when I got home (so they may have made two trips) earlier, ran back out for errands and I came back to my EP order. Then again a short time ago another present appeared. I'm okay with this as that's a few less packages that will be waiting for me tomorrow. And I can wrap them today! *happy dances*


I knew about this happening, but I don't think they're doing it everywhere. I have a few packages that could have been delivered today, but no Sunday delivery for us.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 14, 2014)

I assumed that there would only be Sunday deliveries in big cities/high volume areas, but I live in the middle of nowhere, Indiana and we are getting sunday deliveries. *shrug*.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 14, 2014)

I have a feeling this voicemail from my dad is to let me know my grandmother just died. If I'm gone for a while, that will be why.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 14, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I have a feeling this voicemail from my dad is to let me know my grandmother just died. If I'm gone for a while, that will be why.


Oh no! I hope not. Sending good vibes to your family!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Dec 14, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Oh no! I hope not. Sending good vibes to your family!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It was. She had been so ill for so long that Dad is actually relieved that her suffering is over. She went into hospice care a couple of months ago because she wouldn't eat, and her dementia had gotten so bad she didn't know who anyone was or where or when *she* was, so we all knew is was coming. It still sucks. Dad had been planning in going to see her on Wednesday -- because it would have been her birthday. So... That's not happening now. Dad hasn't even talked to his brothers yet: My brother told him because our nineteen-year-old cousin called him to let him know, so the bro got to tell our father that his mother had died.

Um, yeah. Still processing.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 14, 2014)

*hugs* I'm so sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 14, 2014)

meaganola said:


> It was. She had been so ill for so long that Dad is actually relieved that her suffering is over. She went into hospice care a couple of months ago because she wouldn't eat, and her dementia had gotten so bad she didn't know who anyone was or where or when *she* was, so we all knew is was coming. It still sucks. Dad had been planning in going to see her on Wednesday -- because it would have been her birthday. So... That's not happening now. Dad hasn't even talked to his brothers yet: My brother told him because our nineteen-year-old cousin called him to let him know, so the bro got to tell our father that his mother had died.
> 
> Um, yeah. Still processing.


 I've been there with my grandmother (dementia and all) not that long ago, so I understand the combination of relief and loss and it's hard even though you knew it was inevitable. All the hugs!


----------



## chelsealynn (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear about your family's loss


----------



## Shalott (Dec 14, 2014)

@@meaganola Sorry to hear about your loss.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This has been a really hard Holiday season. All of my thoughts and wishes are with you!


----------



## SaraP (Dec 14, 2014)

We are dealing with hospice/dementia, knowing what's coming doesn't make it easier. Hugs to you and condolences to your family.  :hugs3:


----------



## Dashery (Dec 14, 2014)

@@meaganola I'm so sorry to hear that.  :hugs3:   I'll keep you and your family in my thoughts.


----------



## onelilspark (Dec 14, 2014)

@@meaganola I'm so sorry. I went through that a week ago. It's been a long week. I hope you and your family find peace.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 14, 2014)

So sorry @@meaganola Big hugs to you.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks, everyone.  It's been a weird weekend.  Yesterday morning, I also found out that my two older aunts on my mom's side have two different types of cancer.  The weird part is that the one with breast cancer has been told it's related to elevated estrogen levels.  Which...  The woman is in her late 60s.  If I recall my mom's storyline correctly when she was telling me about certain aspects of my own medical destiny, this aunt had a hysterectomy in the '90s.  That ship passed *years* ago.  And since I hate Christmas music and have strong emotional connections to music in general, I went ahead and listened to Christmas music for a while.  No chance of having Johnny Mathis' versions of "Sleigh Ride" and "Silent Night" ruined by memories of tonight because it already made me angry.

Now I'm going to watch _Gremlins_ if I still have the dvd since the avi file won't work with the video player on this computer.  To this day, I don't know how we did it, but my cousin and I convinced this same grandmother to take us to it the summer it was released (even though it's set at Christmas, it was released in the summer).  Maybe it was because Hoyt Axton was in it, and she was a fan.  I remember her taking us to see him at the county fair in, like, 1981 or '82.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 14, 2014)

@meaganola...I am so sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 14, 2014)

@@meaganola I'm so sorry that everything's coming at once for you.  I hope things calm down for you soon, and all of the family events you'll be attending go well.  You're such an important part of our little MUT family, and I wish I could be there in person for you!  All the hugs!   :hugs3:


----------



## Kelli (Dec 14, 2014)

@@meaganola I'm sorry for your loss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My town has around 700 or 800 people is all and we have Sunday delivery...but I also assumed it would just be bigger areas and was surprised when I had a package set to arrive today!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Dec 14, 2014)

@@meaganola I'm not very good with words in these things, but here:  :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 15, 2014)

@@meaganola - So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Cultfigure (Dec 15, 2014)

@@meaganola it sucks that you have to go through this. Big hugs &amp; come back to us when you can.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks, everyone. I was fine until I read something in Facebook from my brother, and then it was CRYING JAG IN THE BATHROOM time. Services are Thursday -- at 5pm, in a town three hours away. I'm taking Thursday and Friday off to go with my dad and then just regroup afterwards. Knowing my dad's fondness for staying overnight in that town, the trip is probably going to be a one-day thing, but there is no way I can go to work the next day.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 15, 2014)

Hugs crying is good for the soul. Good luck on Thursday

Edited/removed for grouchiness


----------



## Shalott (Dec 15, 2014)

Despite the mood, I have to gush a bit about all the seasonal goodies I got today. Well, some aren't specifically seasonal but since I only shop this particular location during the Holidays, it _feels_ seasonal. I had a ton of errands today, including driving to the absolute opposite side of town to go to the closest remaining bookstore. I also got to go to Cost Plus World Market. Ahhhhh, I am floating in international Christmas sweets and bottled beverages.

I got Aussie licorice, Tim Tams, French truffles, Green Tea Kit Kats, Turkish Deligh and Pfeffernüße. (My hubby always tries to argue the case for Stollen, but I won't bite. Nor Marzipan, but he hates it, too, so we agree on that one!) On the beverage front, I am well-stocked in Ramune, canned coffee, milk tea, green tea, jasmine tea and Thai tea. I'm actually drinking a goofy Melon soda with milk tonight, and it is actually pretty tasty. I can't wait to tell my hubby it had real milk - technically evaporated milk but I will leave that out. He is so grossed out by that kind of thing, muah ha ha. :rotfl:

Since my cooking skills are on the pitiful side, I love being able to have all of my favorites (Uhmm, also so happy Tim Tams are sold in the US now, though they aren't quite the same) regardless of my skill. It's going to be very yummy until Christmas!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Dec 15, 2014)

Um, so it sounds like a party at @@Shalott 's house! Which one of us is bringing the music? 

What's Pfeffernüße? 

ETA: Nevermind. Googled them. Now I know the name of the cookies I dislike (how is that a thing?!).


----------



## Cultfigure (Dec 15, 2014)

ZeeOmega said:


> Um, so it sounds like a party at @@Shalott 's house! Which one of us is bringing the music?
> 
> What's Pfeffernüße?
> 
> ETA: Nevermind. Googled them. Now I know the name of the cookies I dislike (how is that a thing?!).


You might like the Danish version called Peppernoder better-more like bite size shortbread.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Dec 15, 2014)

Cultfigure said:


> You might like the Danish version called Peppernoder better-more like bite size shortbread.


All forms of shortbread are glorious, so you must be right!


----------



## Shalott (Dec 15, 2014)

ZeeOmega said:


> Um, so it sounds like a party at @@Shalott 's house! Which one of us is bringing the music?
> 
> What's Pfeffernüße?
> 
> ETA: Nevermind. Googled them. Now I know the name of the cookies I dislike (how is that a thing?!).


The ones I purchased are pretty harsh, I'm not going to lie. One of my German professor has a wife who is native German and the ones she makes are sooo delicious you'd die.

My MIL *cough* makes pretty good ones, too, I guess...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> She's first-gen German-American.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 15, 2014)

@@Shalott  There are green tea KIT KATS!!??

ETA:  I got really excited and hit enter before I meant to.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Dec 15, 2014)

LadyK said:


> @@Shalott  There are green tea KIT KATS!!??
> 
> ETA:  I got really excited and hit enter before I meant to.


There's a whole world of glorious Kit Kat flavors in Japan. While I lived there, I had a friend who regularly sent new ones he found to a friend back home. There was green tea, sweet potato, strawberry, dark chocolate (my fave), lemon .... so many more. And so many seasonal ones. Even the regular ones are superior in flavor to the ones they sell in the US. Yea, verily. Japanese Kit Kats are a divine gift to all.


----------



## Cultfigure (Dec 15, 2014)

Shalott said:


> The ones I purchased are pretty harsh, I'm not going to lie. One of my German professor has a wife who is native German and the ones she makes are sooo delicious you'd die.
> 
> My MIL *cough* makes pretty good ones, too, I guess...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> She's first-gen German-American.


I've NEVER been able to find good store bought ones (ugh that icing! And why so hard!?) so I just make my own. Thanks to my mom being an army brat who was stationed there, I have a pretty good recipe. As kids, we called them reindeer droppings but now I make them every year because imprinted on them as Christmas emblems. Weirdly, I started making the Danish ones as a sort of spice cookie gateway drug for people who didn't share my appreciation of the ugly little things but now, they're the ones everyone gets most excited for.


----------



## Cultfigure (Dec 15, 2014)

ZeeOmega said:


> There's a whole world of glorious Kit Kat flavors in Japan. While I lived there, I had a friend who regularly sent new ones he found to a friend back home. There was green tea, sweet potato, strawberry, dark chocolate (my fave), lemon .... so many more. And so many seasonal ones. Even the regular ones are superior in flavor to the ones they sell in the US. Yea, verily. Japanese Kit Kats are a divine gift to all.


I've never seen Sweet potato Kit Kats but now I'm on a mission to rectify that!


----------



## BSquared (Dec 16, 2014)

@@meaganola I am so sorry. I went through that same thing with my grandma 2 years ago...:doesn't make it any easier. Hugs!


----------



## dancersmum (Dec 16, 2014)

@@meaganola - thinking of you.... :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:


----------



## LadyK (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm shopping for a Christmas gift for my husband and wanted to see if anyone has a recommendation for a small rice cooker?  I want to get him a set of things to use for making sushi and have seen mini rice cookers but am not sure if there is a good brand or not.  Help!


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 16, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I'm shopping for a Christmas gift for my husband and wanted to see if anyone has a recommendation for a small rice cooker?  I want to get him a set of things to use for making sushi and have seen mini rice cookers but am not sure if there is a good brand or not.  Help!


Zojirushi is going to be your best bet for a rice cooker.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 16, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> Zojirushi is going to be your best bet for a rice cooker.


Yes. They are such a gold standard for rice cookers that they were my first thought.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Dec 16, 2014)

While I agree that Zojiushis are the best, they may not be the best choice for someone who may be on a budget or doesn't make rice that often. (Although, it's true that rice cookers are good for making far more than just rice.)

 I'm personally biased towards the Asian brands. I use my $40 Sanyo cooker several times a week and it still works perfectly four years later. Another personal preference is having a lid that latches close, rather than just a glass lid. 

I would suggest checking out reviews on Amazon. Carefully consider how much rice you plan to make in it regularly. Never get a massive one (like a 10-cup one), even if the price is good, unless you are regularly making enough for a family or party. Due to the larger diameter of the inner pan, are smaller quantity of rice is likely to burn or not cook properly in one. Maybe consider a 4 or 5 cup or smaller. As someone who grew up on rice, I had a super mini one while in college, but found it a bit frustrating. Then again, in retrospect it was likely also due to it being rather inferior quality to the one my parents had.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 16, 2014)

Have you ever wondered where you picked up one of your Things but been baffled about where it came from because it's just been a part of you for so long that it just *is*? My nails were like that for me. For as long as I can remember, I've like to keep my nails painted and as pretty as I can get them, but I had no clue where that came from because it wasn't my mom (she *hated* the way her hand looked and refused to paint them because that would draw attention to them). I just realized where it came from for me: My grandmother who just passed away. We used to sit in her kitchen and give ourselves manicures when I was so tiny that I was still trying to learn how to hold a pencil.

Uh, yeah, it's that kind of week.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 16, 2014)

My Glossybox has shipped.  My NOVEMBER Glossybox.  It's a replacement for my original that went missing.  The replacement was supposed to be shipped out last week, but I didn't receive any info regarding shipment.  I emailed a little while ago and SURPRISE, it shipped today.  *cough-probably after my email-cough*

I know this isn't a GB thread, but I just had to tell someone and that Nov GB thread is dead.  lol.


----------



## dancersmum (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm slightly OCD...my snowflake collection is getting out of hand lol - I used to collect crystal snowflakes but they don't seem to last and I've spent far too much money on them to have my heart broken if there is breakage...so I switched to metal ones....but OMG I need to stop finding things to collect...so this year and last year are the ONLY years I didn't bother buying anything (since I've been married) ...but I just got a surprise gift in the mail from a great friend that lives in WA - I now have this years crystal snowflake!!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 16, 2014)

Dear Abby (aka, I need advice),

A few years ago I had a student and she and I were like oil and water.  For whatever reason, last year she started stopping by regularly.  Now she's my little buddy and she calls me mom.  (A lot of kids do this for some reason -- I have had some of them 3-4 times bc I basically looped with them through 8th grade to their senior year.)

Anyhoo -- she loves makeup and I thought I'd give her a few samples and pick up a couple of things we've talked about (esp loose shadows) for Christmas.  I wanted to make sure it was okay with her mom, so I called and we're good.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  They've had some troubles lately and mom started crying on the phone.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So..  so far I have a mini They're Real, Stila liquid liner (this was another thing we talked about), two NYX loose powers in pink pearls and a gold makeup bag.  I would LOVE to add a fragrance sample, but I have NO idea what 18 year old girls wear.  (Help!)  I would also like to get a gloss and am kicking myself for not picking up an NYX butter gloss while I was at Ulta.

Any other ideas for things I could get her?


----------



## lovepink (Dec 16, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Dear Abby (aka, I need advice),
> 
> A few years ago I had a student and she and I were like oil and water.  For whatever reason, last year she started stopping by regularly.  Now she's my little buddy and she calls me mom.  (A lot of kids do this for some reason -- I have had some of them 3-4 times bc I basically looped with them through 8th grade to their senior year.)
> 
> ...


If you do perfume I would do a light floral or a sweet fragrance like Juicy or Pink Sugar.  I would stay away from musks or patchouli (but that is my opinion).

It might be nice to include a little compact mirror, a hand cream, if you have skin samples like face wash-start that skin care regime early!

If you don't want to do a gloss the lip crayons are great to put in a backpack and don't need a mirror to apply.  Revlon makes some good ones but pretty much every makeup line has them.

I would make it a little head to toe kit, but I am not sure what your budget is or if you are shopping your stash (I know personally I could put together a heck of a bag shopping my stash!) Nail polish, nail file

Hope that helps!  Sorry for the rambling I just got off work and am on a Pepsi and Hot cheetos high!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 16, 2014)

@@lovepink -- That's awesome!!  I have a few of those 5/$5 lip crayons to add and I can definitely find her some skin care stuff!!

Funny -- when I was at Sephora earlier they offered me two fragrance samples -- man/woman.  I chose the Pink Sugar over Prada Candy b/c I knew I had the Prada at home and I figured she'd like the Pink Sugar (even tho I've never smelled it -- it seems to be everywhere!).

I didn't even think about nails -- hmmm...

Thank you SOOO much -- and yes, I'm definitely shopping my stash, but the Stila, They're Real and the bag came from the SiJCP small favorites set.  (I kept the Nars, the Smashbox and something else... hmmm.)

Keep the ideas coming!  I'm old enough to have a real 18 year old daughter, but have no clue how to shop for one!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 16, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Pink Sugar (even tho I've never smelled it -- it seems to be everywhere!).


I see you're a Birchbox subscriber.  If you've received Beauty Protector, that's exactly the same scent, at least to my nose!


----------



## SaraP (Dec 16, 2014)

I've had the worst day... I'm sick, the hubbs had to preform room mom duties, I have a client who wants me to work at 9pm tonight and I still have a few gifts to buy...but my day has been totally improved by a pm saying someone here on MUT has sent me a Mystery Santa gift.
 

I really felt like crying because it's just so sweet....this place is the best!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 16, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I see you're a Birchbox subscriber.  If you've received Beauty Protector, that's exactly the same scent, at least to my nose!


HA!  I can't even smell the Pink Sugar b/c it's in a sealed package!  I did notice that it isn't Pink Sugar, rather it's something BY Pink Sugar.

I also added the Bodycology lippie from ipsy points, a maaavelous Bare Minerals lippie and a WnW, too.  I added a purity made simple foil and a mini Porefessional.  I ended up adding the Prada Candy b/c I sniffed it again and remembered that I did NOT like it.  (If she doesn't, maybe her mom will.)  The bag is now stuffed and I just started throwing things in the Sephora bag.  LOL

She will be sooooo happy!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Dec 16, 2014)

sarap said:


> I've had the worst day... I'm sick, the hubbs had to preform room mom duties, I have a client who wants me to work at 9pm tonight and I still have a few gifts to buy...but my day has been totally improved by a pm saying someone here on MUT has sent me a Mystery Santa gift.
> 
> I really felt like crying because it's just so sweet....this place is the best!


I hope you feel better soon!  :flowers:


----------



## Shalott (Dec 17, 2014)

LadyK said:


> @@Shalott  There are green tea KIT KATS!!??
> 
> ETA:  I got really excited and hit enter before I meant to.


Oh man Kit Kats in Japan are like art on another level. @@ZeeOmega has it totally right. I am so sad that more flavors aren't imported (at least not where I am) because I would love to take a Kit Kat flavor journey!



Cultfigure said:


> I've NEVER been able to find good store bought ones (ugh that icing! And why so hard!?) so I just make my own. Thanks to my mom being an army brat who was stationed there, I have a pretty good recipe. As kids, we called them reindeer droppings but now I make them every year because imprinted on them as Christmas emblems. Weirdly, I started making the Danish ones as a sort of spice cookie gateway drug for people who didn't share my appreciation of the ugly little things but now, they're the ones everyone gets most excited for.


Ha ha, I've not tried any that were more like the Danish ones. I do have a recipe for homemade, not Frau B.'s recipe unfortunately, but from my mom's half-German grandmother. I've never tried it though, since my baking skills are lackluster. I could get my hubby to do it, but he prefers cooking to baking!

And I apologize for replying to messages two days old now - trying to get caught up!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 17, 2014)

Looks like I'm joining the insomnia club.  I can't seem to sleep past 3:30 am this week.  (I'm usually an 8-10 hours a night kind of person)   I'm pretty sure I just heard a raccoon fight.   :blink:


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 17, 2014)

@@SaraP ~ Hope you are feeling better. :hugs3:


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 17, 2014)

LadyK said:


> Looks like I'm joining the insomnia club. I can't seem to sleep past 3:30 am this week. (I'm usually an 8-10 hours a night kind of person) I'm pretty sure I just heard a raccoon fight. :blink:


Lol the morning I went into labor I had been up the entire night before. I was tired but too agitated to sleep. I finally went to collapse in bed at 9 am and as I was laying down my water broke. lmao. Here's hoping you're well rested when you need to be  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dancersmum (Dec 17, 2014)

@ - my girl is about to be 17 so similar in age....we put together from my sample stash lots of little goodie bags for her friends to to be totally honest (most of them are 18) - just about ANYTHING beauty related is awesome - the girls at this age want to experiment anyway so I tend to throw in a selection of fragrance as well as make up, skin care, hair care and even nail things.  I often end with GWP that aren't age appropriate for me (I'm well past the age that I can put glitter on my face without highlighting my wrinkles) and I just save them all for the kids birthdays and xmas gifts.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 17, 2014)

I hate waking up refreshed early then going back to sleep and waking up feeling like crap. I should have just stayed up at 5


----------



## KatieKat (Dec 17, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> I hate waking up refreshed early then going back to sleep and waking up feeling like crap. I should have just stayed up at 5


THIS. This happens to me all the time. And yet I never seem to learn.


----------



## wadedl (Dec 17, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> I hate waking up refreshed early then going back to sleep and waking up feeling like crap. I should have just stayed up at 5


Happens to me too but the times I have stayed up and then I'm exhausted and have to take a nap.


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 17, 2014)

@ ~ Do you have any MAC products hanging around? I know this is a popular brand with the 18 - 20somethings. I don't own anything from MAC myself.  I have never crossed its path. 

I think anything you can get at Sephora will be appreciated. One of my son's friends said that while on a college tour last year she knew she was at the right college because her and another girl identified an eye shadow color they both were wearing .  They had a big discussion about Sephora and their love for it.  I think it was an OMG moment for them.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

What a fun thing you get to do.  I made up some glossy boxes for a few over 60's in my family.  Something tells me, it won't be as appreciated as your young friend.  Enjoy!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 17, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> @ ~ Do you have any MAC products hanging around? I know this is a popular brand with the 18 - 20somethings. I don't own anything from MAC myself.  I have never crossed its path.
> 
> I think anything you can get at Sephora will be appreciated. One of my son's friends said that while on a college tour last year she knew she was at the right college because her and another girl identified an eye shadow color they both were wearing .  They had a big discussion about Sephora and their love for it.  I think it was an OMG moment for them.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> What a fun thing you get to do.  I made up some glossy boxes for a few over 60's in my family.  Something tells me, it won't be as appreciated as your young friend.  Enjoy!


I tried to buy Mac once -- went and tried to have my makeup analyzed there, too.  Nope, wasn't successful.  I may try again someday -- as for now, I'm MAC free.  lol

I ended up giving her the bag today.  When it started overflowing I knew I should stop adding things!  LOL - She LOVED it!  Her mom told her she was getting something, but wouldn't tell her what.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  She said she's bringing me a present tomorrow, so I'll update when I know more.

My heart absolutely breaks for this family -- I hope I was able to add a little cheer.


----------



## wadedl (Dec 17, 2014)

Found out my today "friends" sister was the person who was hit by an SUV on Friday. The street she got hit on is 50MPH speed limit and she ran across the street as the light turned green and managed to run past 2 cars and the 3rd did not see her... The street was closed down for 6 or 7 hours. I know the sister is in the hospital with severe injuries. I feel like saying something but when she saw me yesterday at the crosswalk instead of walking across were we would have had to walk to pick the kids up walking side by side she turned and walked down the sidewalk and crossed in the middle of the street to avoid me. She also did not say hi at a school event last week. I don't know what is up with her, she went from wanting to hang out every weekend to not even letting her kids come to my kids Birthday parties. My husband can pick on people a bit but just ignoring me... Her son still gives me a big smile and wave every time I see him at the school.


----------



## SaraP (Dec 17, 2014)

Sometimes the smallest gift is the best. I'm sure you made her day and I bet that even spills over to her mom.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 17, 2014)

wadedl said:


> Found out my today "friends" sister was the person who was hit by an SUV on Friday. The street she got hit on is 50MPH speed limit and she ran across the street as the light turned green and managed to run past 2 cars and the 3rd did not see her... The street was closed down for 6 or 7 hours. I know the sister is in the hospital with severe injuries. I feel like saying something but when she saw me yesterday at the crosswalk instead of walking across were we would have had to walk to pick the kids up walking side by side she turned and walked down the sidewalk and crossed in the middle of the street to avoid me. She also did not say hi at a school event last week. I don't know what is up with her, she went from wanting to hang out every weekend to not even letting her kids come to my kids Birthday parties. My husband can pick on people a bit but just ignoring me... Her son still gives me a big smile and wave every time I see him at the school.


I hope her sister ends up being okay.  Maybe try sending an e-mail? At least you will know that you offered support.  It may just be hard for her to talk to anyone at this point.


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 17, 2014)

@@wadedl ~ That's horrible about the woman that was hit. I hope she is ok.

Is the woman who is ignoring you a friend that was established because you have same age children?  Just wondering because I found those relationships were really hard.


----------



## wadedl (Dec 17, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> @@wadedl ~ That's horrible about the woman that was hit. I hope she is ok.
> 
> Is the woman who is ignoring you a friend that was established because you have same age children?  Just wondering because I found those relationships were really hard.


My kids are a year older and a year younger than her son but we also used to go out without the kids. We basically did everything together for 2 years. They would get jealous if we hung out with someone else once in a while.

Her sister is in surgery today because she has broken ribs, pelvis, punctured lungs...I know she immediately went into surgery on Friday also from reading the news. I came across a comment on Facebook today and that is how I found out who it was that was hit.


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 17, 2014)

@@wadedl -  Maybe reaching out will break the ice.  Hopefully her sisters injuries are more important than whatever her reason is to avoid you.  If she doesn't answer or get back to you than you know you did the best you could. 

I asked about the kids being friends because sometimes when those friendships shift, the parents relationships shift too.  I have had some weird stuff happen over the years.   It is not easy.  The parents that keep you sane are the same ones that will make you nuts!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 17, 2014)

Ugh. LONG DAY tomorrow.  My dad called Monday and said that Grandma's GRAVESIDE SERVICE was going to be at 5pm tomorrow.  In Yakima.  For those unfamiliar with Washington state, Yakima in the middle of December is COLD AS HELL.  And a *5pm* *graveside* service in the *middle of December*?  I know recreational pot is legal in Washington now, but what *else* were my dad and uncles smoking?  It turns out that the graveside service is at 1pm, and visitation -- which Dad apparently forgot to tell me about, but maybe there's a private viewing for us since we're family, but OTOH, the entire concept of viewings kind of freak me out, so maybe it's best that I'm not there (I skipped the one for my grandfather) -- is right now.  He's coming by to pick me up at 7:30 in the morning because I'm very nervous about driving there in the winter.  He may or may not bring his dog, a miniature schnauzer.  I am *absolutely* taking _NOS4A2_, my iPhone, earbuds, and a charger.

(BTW, today would have been her 85th birthday.  And I just did a little math.  My dad was apparently a honeymoon baby.)


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 17, 2014)

sarap said:


> I've had the worst day... I'm sick, the hubbs had to preform room mom duties, I have a client who wants me to work at 9pm tonight and I still have a few gifts to buy...but my day has been totally improved by a pm saying someone here on MUT has sent me a Mystery Santa gift.
> 
> I really felt like crying because it's just so sweet....this place is the best!


Ok I just started bawling.....


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 17, 2014)

@@meaganola  I am sorry to hear about your grandmother...and about going to Yakima!  I'm familiar with that neck of the woods..eek SO COLD!  I hope the trip goes well and you get home safe.

@@wadedl  oh how terrible about the accident - you must be desperately trying to get info and having to resort to media or FB for info on friends...very sad.  I hope the situation improves.

@@SaraP  I hope you are feeling better.  I was going to make a smart ass comment about you getting the client sick for making you work late at night when you are sick....but I don't have it in me to go there.

Thinking of you all and wishing you all better tomorrows.  :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:


----------



## SaraP (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm going to kill Amazon!!!! I placed an order on the 13th and then another on the 16th. Last night I get an email saying my order (from the 16th) is going to be canceled if I don't update my credit card...WTF I have an updated card, because the old one expired and it's been on file for over a year!!!! Some how their system switched back to the old card...but I never got a cancellation for the 1st order and it was canceled. 
 

Ugh that was my hubbys big gift, a bunch of xbox 360 games...now they won't arrive in time for xmas  :scared:   :bringiton:   :scared: . Off to Target to purchase them at a much higher amount &lt;_&lt;


----------



## LadyK (Dec 18, 2014)

sarap said:


> I'm going to kill Amazon!!!! I placed an order on the 13th and then another on the 16th. Last night I get an email saying my order (from the 16th) is going to be canceled if I don't update my credit card...WTF I have an updated card, because the old one expired and it's been on file for over a year!!!! Some how their system switched back to the old card...but I never got a cancellation for the 1st order and it was canceled.
> 
> Ugh that was my hubbys big gift, a bunch of xbox 360 games...now they won't arrive in time for xmas  :scared:   :bringiton:   :scared: . Off to Target to purchase them at a much higher amount &lt;_&lt;


Amazon has a weird way of defaulting to a random card.  My Mom bought something on my account once so she could use the Prime shipping and to this day it defaults to her credit card.  I have to manually choose my own card every time I make an order.  I really have to go in and edit my payment options and just delete it but I'm sure she'll want to make an order again at some point so it is just a hassle.  It used to default to an expired card but I deleted all of those finally.  If you know anyone who is a student they might eb able to sign up for an Amazon Prime free trial so you can get free two day shipping.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 18, 2014)

I have Prime! or was it the daily deal games?


----------



## wadedl (Dec 18, 2014)

I made an order for 5 items from Toys R Us and only 2 of the items showed up yesterday . The main item I placed the order for was a large Terraria plush and they cancelled it yesterday almost a week later and I payed 2 day shipping . The other two items will be here today.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 18, 2014)

I had forgotten how casual my family is. EVERYONE but me is wearing jeans. To a funeral of the family matriarch.


----------



## SaraP (Dec 18, 2014)

@@meaganola this always amazes me or at a wedding, but I guess it matters more that you're there...

@@tweakabell It was a bunch of random games (he just got the 360) I spent hours watching youtube and reading reviews trying to pick good games...now it's whatever Target had and some were used. Oh well he'll be happy with whatever.

*Also I had prime and rarely used it, also paying $40 to renew it seem like too much *cough* i'm cheap" *cough*


----------



## wadedl (Dec 18, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I had forgotten how casual my family is. EVERYONE but me is wearing jeans. To a funeral of the family matriarch.


We missed one of my husband's grandmother's funerals because of traffic. We had plans to go to Disneyland after ( this was fun grandma who wanted everyone happy) but they told us to go straight there because what should have been a 20 minute drive from where we were was taking 2 hours and they had already changed times. We go to CA Adventure first and family that had travelled cross country had been there since they opened. We felt much better and got Margaritas after that. BTW they were preachers and Missionaries. Much worse than jeans at a funeral.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 18, 2014)

I love my Prime, I dropship stuff to hubby all the time, I get 2-day shipping, I got a FireStick for $19 so I can watch the Prime videos upstairs on my bedroom TV. All that and I still waited until they offered the option to reup for $49 not $99, I too am cheap.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 18, 2014)

My brother and his family just showed up. Now I don't feel so alone.

ETA: I mean in the fashion sense. I still feel completely separate from the family.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 18, 2014)

Hugs from all of us, I'm sorry it's so uncomfortable.   :hugs3:

(And sorry, but unless said relative had specified casual clothing in their funeral planning, JEANS AT A FUNERAL? Um, no)


----------



## Kelli (Dec 18, 2014)

I always feel over dressed at funerals and stuff cause so many people wear jeans.

Also does anyone dress up for job interviews?!?! I have a special outfit for interviews, but u showed up to an open interview and half the girls were in Denim Shorty shorts and tanks. I don't care that it I'd a detail job, i was taught always look professional!

Todayi feel accomplished, i Maguyvered my flip flops back together with a paper clip. (don't judge me for wearing flip flops in Michigan in December! It is warm, like 46 degrees! And i hate having to wear evil toe trappers)

on my phone please excuse any crapping spelling grammar lol


----------



## onelilspark (Dec 18, 2014)

@@meaganola Last week one of my uncles commented to my Mom &amp; I that we cleaned up nice because we were some of the only people wearing more than jeans...

ETA: I actually went out and bought appropriate clothing because all of my black/dark stuff is lightweight because I don't live in the north any more.  Apparently I was the only one to do that.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 18, 2014)

OMG I keep getting random packages in the mail, then it's this awkward game of who sent me this lol! I just got something for Z and  I was trying to figure out who it was from I had to ask my mom, lol


----------



## Shalott (Dec 18, 2014)

I got Chanel's Holiday Beauty guide in the mail today and I can't stop laughing. First of all, it is in a full size document envelop and the thing is _doubled over_ inside! to make matters worse, each page is only about half covered in print, and there is maybe five pictures on ten pages - it's so worthless and ridiculous I am dying. No wonder Chanel has to charge so much - someone should look into the budget for promotional mailers in 2015!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 18, 2014)

Should also look into who sent out holiday mailers mid Dec? I'm telling you these co.make no sense. Last day usps "guarantees" shippimg by xmas is this sat


----------



## meaganola (Dec 19, 2014)

SO GLAD to have everything over with!  Part of today's events involved a disagreement with my twenty-year-old cousin** about whether there are any strip clubs in downtown Portland when the immediate family was hanging out at our uncle's house.  He's convinced they're only east of the Willamette, but I started trying to remember the names of the ones downtown because I know of at least half a dozen of them, but I'm fuzzy on most of the names of them.  This cousin's slightly older (22?  23?) brother heard us mention a fairly well-known one called Mary's (I have to throw in this bit of actually unrelated commentary here because it just occurred to me and strikes me as amusing:  Coincidentally, their mom is named Mary) and started asking about if it was the bar that was connected to this other particular bar.  When I said that I wasn't sure, but the place we're talking about is a strip club, he said, "Nevermind.  Different place," and wandered off. 

Now I'm utterly drained.  I got whammied by a scintillating scotoma during the service and didn't go away until probably twenty minutes after it ended, and then an hour or so after that when my dad and I were leaving to come back home (it's a three-hour drive, and I caught a ride with him), I got slammed with a migraine.  Stress.  Yay.  At least now the Vicodin is kicking in (it hasn't obliterated the headache, but at least I'm groggy enough to probably be able to fall asleep now), and I'm taking tomorrow off work, so I think I'm headed to bed now, and then I will be coherent tomorrow.  Because I'm clearly bast coherence now.  Good night, everyone.

** Youngest cousin wore a black sweater at the service, and then when we got back to our uncle's house, he took it off to reveal his Strip City tank top, referencing two of Portland's greatest cultural icons:  Our very beloved basketball team (the nickname Rip City started during a Blazers game in 1971) and our many, many strip clubs (the reason Glamour Doll Eyes' upcoming Rose City shadow is overloaded with green sparks).  Basically, the kids of the oldest and youngest sons were hanging out in the kitchen discussing strip clubs and pizza joints.  This is pretty much like most of my friends' parties (aside from the fact that I'm old enough to be these two cousins' mom), except without booze.  And with a houseful of people who share my last name.  Youngest cousin has it tattooed along the back of his arm.  I guess if you're going to get the name of someone living tattooed on yourself, it might as well be your own name!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 19, 2014)

A little holiday fun

http://rectangleworld.com/PaperSnowflake/

Be sure to bring your cuts back to the green dot


----------



## meaganola (Dec 20, 2014)

Ooh, @@tweakabell, that is *awesome*!  I'll have to play with it tonight!  Now, though, ick I need to slap on some makeup (because glitter makes *everything* better) and head out for a very long day of last-minute shopping plus the usual grocery shopping in the pouring rain.  Do not want.  This weather makes me want to just stay home and cocoon.  But the errands and shopping must be done.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 20, 2014)

This is the first day of my holiday break, and it marks the beginning of 2 weeks to do WHATEVER I WANT. Today, I am watching cheesy/sappy movies and hanging out in my room and drinking tea all day.


----------



## wadedl (Dec 20, 2014)

3 weeks to sleep in for me! Went shopping yesterday and getting hay for the rabbit today. We may go out of town for New Years, San Francisco area and then to Utah is the plan. It could change and we might just keep heading North to Portland and or Seattle.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 20, 2014)

I have been reading that relaxation is the best way to get labor started so I'm starting a weekend of bliss.  I busted out some new body butter and hair elixirs this morning and took time to dry my hair and play with my makeup.  I just picked up some books at the library and am planning on heading to my favorite chinese place for lunch before spending the rest of the day on the couch with tea and a quilt.  If this doesn't get this baby moving I don't know what will!  

I hope you all have happy vacations!!


----------



## SaraP (Dec 20, 2014)

Hooray for babies!!! Hope your little one comes soon and safely!!


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 20, 2014)

@@LadyK ~ Spicey food! When is your due date? I have a December baby. She is the baby and she is 13.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 20, 2014)

@@Kookymama  I'm due December 27th so in reality I could be pregnant for three more weeks.  (Trying not to imagine that  :blink: )  I love spicy food!  We have gone through more hot sauce in the last 9 months than ever before.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 20, 2014)

LadyK said:


> @@Kookymama  I'm due December 27th so in reality I could be pregnant for three more weeks.  (Trying not to imagine that  :blink: )  I love spicy food!  We have gone through more hot sauce in the last 9 months than ever before.


LOL, my little sister's birthday is December 27th and she always complains that everyone is all celebrated out from Christmas.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully yours "hatches" before  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 20, 2014)

@@LadyK - Or it could be any day! So, exciting!

The day before I had my daughter, I went to an Italian restaurant for lunch with my mother-in-law. I just spent 10 minutes googling Italian food to figure out what I ate. I think it was Shrimp Fra Diavlo. Next day! 4 days early.

So maybe no hot sauce until after Christmas!  LOL!


----------



## wadedl (Dec 20, 2014)

My daughter's birthday is in January and my father in law asked if there was any way to have it in December for tax purposes.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 20, 2014)

wadedl said:


> My daughter's birthday is in January and my father in law asked if there was any way to have it in December for tax purposes.


Wait...your daughter's birth day, as in she is due in January? Or, is she here already and her birthday is in January?

I'm confused...I mean I'm not a tax expert (but my dad is!) but if she is already here....I don't understand the relevance of your father-in-laws inquiry... :blink:


----------



## wadedl (Dec 20, 2014)

BB019 said:


> Wait...your daughter's birth day, as in she is due in January? Or, is she here already and her birthday is in January?
> 
> I'm confused...I mean I'm not a tax expert (but my dad is!) but if she is already here....I don't understand the relevance of your father-in-laws inquiry... :blink:


When I was pregnant with Her he asked if I could be induced in December but she was due at the end of January. She will be 11 in January. Sometimes I don't make sense when I am on my phone.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm gnawing my nails because none of the gifts that I ordered from Ulta and One Stop Plus for Momma and DH have arrived. I ordered early this month, and CS tells me that everything will get here on the 22nd and 23rd. That's cutting it so close that I have terrible anxiety about having nothing to give them on Christmas.

  Otherwise it has been a happy time for all.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 20, 2014)

wadedl said:


> My daughter's birthday is in January and my father in law asked if there was any way to have it in December for tax purposes.


Hahaha, we keep having strangers get all excited to tell us "You know, even if you have the baby on the 31st, you get the tax break for the whole year!"  LOL.  It cracks me up.  They seem to think we planned wrong and cut things too close.   :smileno:

ETA:  My response when learning about child tax breaks:  "Wait......they give you money..... just for having the baby...you were already going to have.  Sweet!"


----------



## Shalott (Dec 20, 2014)

Everything is so bad, so bad this Christmas. I just want to get into the holiday spirit but it is impossible... I love coming on here and being cheered by all the SeSa happiness, but then when I have to go back to "real life" I am inundated with all the $h!t and I am just so overwhelmed.

Argh, Santa, make it stop? :lol: Or at least bring me a 6-month vacation to a deserted island!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 20, 2014)

HUGS. It seems this winter is pretty crappy for everyone. *raises glass* To a better year in 2015! or a group rampage next Dec..... your move, life


----------



## Kelli (Dec 20, 2014)

@@Shalott , I feel ya.

The holiday season just seems to be getting worse for me as it progresses. SeSa has by far been the hi-light and seeing the reveals,  is a nice  little distraction from the absurdity that seems to be my life lately. (and it doesn't hurt to have pretty new things to play with a for a few minutes while I get ready!)


----------



## Shalott (Dec 20, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> HUGS. It seems this winter is pretty crappy for everyone. *raises glass* To a better year in 2015! or a group rampage next Dec..... your move, life


Hear! Hear! Last night was _definitely_ a "Russian Roulette with the vodka vs medications" kind of night, and tonight looks like it will be, too. OMG I am a bad person. Eff you, Life. ldlad:

ETA: Yet I can never type or spell like an adult. Never change, self.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 21, 2014)

Yay, I got all of my Christmas presents purchased (except the one for my sister-in-law, but I'm getting her a Birchbox subscription, and I'm using points and/or gift cards for that), and I bought enough groceries to get through dinner this week (I get super cranky in grocery stores this week, so I only picked up the bare essentials), and I still have plenty of money to get through until payday!  Too bad I don't feel like dealing with crowds of people right now.  I really want brunch, but we are a brunch-oriented city, so that means they're all packed *every* week, and this weekend is even worse than usual.  Eh, I could spend slightly more than the cost of one round of pancakes'n'bacon and get enough pizza to last me for, like the rest of the week. 

(Side note:  Man, watching the Christmas episode of _Grimm_ really makes me want to go to Peacock Lane this week, but the weather isn't right for that for me.  It's too autumnal.  Maybe next year.  I've said that every year since, like, 1989, aka the year I got my driver's license.)


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 21, 2014)

I am never allowed to work retail again.  (It's been about 8 years, except fora  6 week 'tour' of Earth Fare.)  Anyhoo, I was looking for a Christmas candle from my crazy BBW employment stash and found not one, not two..  but FIVE Le Couvent De Minimes Orange and Cinnamon candles.  I also found 6 packages of Sheer Freesia wallflowers.   :blink:

I am not allowed to buy home fragrance until I'm 50!!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ZeeOmega (Dec 21, 2014)

Sad sigh. I was all excited about the fact that I had found a foundation that matches my olive skin without pulling peach, pink, or orange, but alas it was not meant to be. It's sadly breaking me out. I tried the sample I got from Sephora a few days, had a bit of a break out. Stopped using it, break out calmed down. Tried again last night and today and again have the first signs of a break out or other skin irritation. Well, at least UD consistently doesn't mix well with my body chemistry. 

But now I'm back to the drawing board for trying to find a foundation. I'm not crazy about going mineral or powder, but I'm leaning towards trying out Meow Cosmetics since they have such a wide color range.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 21, 2014)

Ugh, the search for the foundation grail is a long, annoying, (expensive) one. Good luck on your travels, fellow makeup missionary!

I was lucky enough to find one that works well on me, my search is now on for a cheap BB cream/tinted moisturizer.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 21, 2014)

ZeeOmega said:


> Sad sigh. I was all excited about the fact that I had found a foundation that matches my olive skin without pulling peach, pink, or orange, but alas it was not meant to be. It's sadly breaking me out. I tried the sample I got from Sephora a few days, had a bit of a break out. Stopped using it, break out calmed down. Tried again last night and today and again have the first signs of a break out or other skin irritation. Well, at least UD consistently doesn't mix well with my body chemistry.
> 
> But now I'm back to the drawing board for trying to find a foundation. I'm not crazy about going mineral or powder, but I'm leaning towards trying out Meow Cosmetics since they have such a wide color range.


I'll be joining you on that search....I need a powder/mineral one and I'd REALLY like to go the Indie route. Liquid ones have been breaking me out more often, so it's time!


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 21, 2014)

I am on this foundation search as well.  I was thinking Guerlain but it doesn't do well with my winter parched skin.  Would be great for summer.  I have Hourglass Illusion in my cart now.

I use EL and Boscia BB which are great.  But, I want to play around with different results.  Problem is I hate going to Sephora.  Its too overwhelming and nothing looks special in the sea of products.  Its my own hang up but, it means somewhat guessing my color.  So this could get pricey.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 21, 2014)

The *only* foundation/bb cream/etc. I like the feeling of on my face is Missha Perfect Cover.  I tried others when I thought I wouldn't be able to get any more, and I hated every single one.

In unrelated news, hahaha, Jeffrey, you're *adorable*.  You actually think my nails will be done and dry in an hour!  Uh, no.  Not with what I have planned tonight.

ETA:  Also, I have to watch _The Avengers_ on Netflix one last time before they pull it from Instant tomorrow.  I really need to just buy that thing on dvd.


----------



## Shalott (Dec 21, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I am never allowed to work retail again.  (It's been about 8 years, except fora  6 week 'tour' of Earth Fare.)  Anyhoo, I was looking for a Christmas candle from my crazy BBW employment stash and found not one, not two..  but FIVE Le Couvent De Minimes Orange and Cinnamon candles.  I also found 6 packages of Sheer Freesia wallflowers.   :blink:
> 
> I am not allowed to buy home fragrance until I'm 50!!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


WHOA lady, that has been a long time! Burn those suckers (or sell them on Ebay if they are worth anything. :lol: ) I am happy to find someone with a stash worse than mine, the one I've had the longest is a S&amp;C Deck The Halls from 2009-10. I am finally burning it this year because I can't look at it any longer!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 21, 2014)

Shalott said:


> WHOA lady, that has been a long time! Burn those suckers (or sell them on Ebay if they are worth anything. :lol: ) I am happy to find someone with a stash worse than mine, the one I've had the longest is a S&amp;C Deck The Halls from 2009-10. I am finally burning it this year because I can't look at it any longer!


Jealous of both of you! I haven't had any Bath &amp; Body Works candles this year and they are my FAVORITE. I was just out of candles and thought I could justify some as soon as they went on sale again, and my uncle went and bought me 6 large candles (locally made,  and super thoughtful, so yay, but not as heavenly scented) SO NOW I HAVE NO EXCUSE.

My biggest sadness was when they discontinued Cider Lane. It was my all time favorite and I wish I'd stocked up more of them to last a few years.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 21, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Jealous of both of you! I haven't had any Bath &amp; Body Works candles this year and they are my FAVORITE. I was just out of candles and thought I could justify some as soon as they went on sale again, and my uncle went and bought me 6 large candles (locally made,  and super thoughtful, so yay, but not as heavenly scented) SO NOW I HAVE NO EXCUSE.
> 
> My biggest sadness was when they discontinued Cider Lane. It was my all time favorite and I wish I'd stocked up more of them to last a few years.


Oh oh oh! That reminds me -- remember my student who rec'd the grab bag and a few other goodies from me?  Her present to me was a 3-wick Champagne Toast from BBW. HOW DID SHE KNOW?  I had a mini but the throw was horrible and I kept telling myself I'd go back and get a bigger one.  She knew.  Somehow.  LOL.

@@Shalott[SIZE=13.63636302948px] [/SIZE]And  -- I would ebay those suckers if ebay didn't stress me out.  I was looking up the scent today and saw someone selling a body goo of some sort for $109..  and people were watching it!!  WTH!


----------



## Shalott (Dec 21, 2014)

@@yousoldtheworld I LOVED Cider Lane! My favorite fall scent. They had one this year that was super similar, but not a direct repackage - Warm Caramel Cider.

... I am seeing some sites claim it is a repackage, but I thought WCC had more caramel whereas CL had more cider. Eh, I am not sure if BBW claimed it was a repackage or not.

ETA: What am I saying, silly. Of course BBW would never claim anything is a repackage.  I still stand by the fact the Warm Caramel Cider is a replacement NOT a repackage.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 21, 2014)

Shalott said:


> @@yousoldtheworld I LOVED Cider Lane! My favorite fall scent. They had one this year that was super similar, but not a direct repackage - Warm Caramel Cider.
> 
> ... I am seeing some sites claim it is a repackage, but I thought WCC had more caramel whereas CL had more cider. Eh, I am not sure if BBW claimed it was a repackage or not.
> 
> ETA: What am I saying, silly. Of course BBW would never claim anything is a repackage.  I still stand by the fact the Warm Caramel Cider is a replacement NOT a repackage.


I tried a mini of it that someone gave me and it smelled nice, but just not the same. I can't even put my finger on what exactly the difference was. Sigh.

Either way, I need to pick up some hours at my old job so I can afford to buy myself some yummy winter candles before they go away, dangit!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 22, 2014)

Today was the sparkliest mail day! I got orders from GDE, Darling Girl, AND my NM Vanishing Cabinet. So many pretties to play with  :wub:


----------



## Shalott (Dec 22, 2014)

I've been soo good about staying on top of wrapping this year! All of hubby's presents are wrapped, and I am doing the rest of his as well as my children's stocking stuffers tonight. Then tomorrow we'll do the kids remaining gifts together (I'd do them myself, but he feels put out, ha ha) and then he'll be the lone wolf wrapping my stuff last minute. I feel so smug and accomplished. :lol:


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm so proud of myself! I was talking to a friend today and I told her how much I spent on makeup this year and I didn't justify myself. Even after she said "OH, MY GOD!"

       I could have, there's secret santas and birthdays and gifts in there. Things like makeup brushes, Naked Vault,Stockpile, etc. that aren't normal purchases.  I'll give it that it's a lot and it probably could have been spent on more practical things but it's my money and  I can do what I want with it.

Is this what growing up feels like?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :w00t: :laughing:


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 24, 2014)

Sigh, this month just keeps getting more fun /s

So I went on Mint because while I didn't have to justify my spending to her, I did have to justify it for myself and it's getting to be resolution time. While getting everything back up to date I found a -$1 and +$1 charge from a place I didn't recognize ( a common tactic to make sure an account is valid for fraud). So I got to call and get the card replaced.

I'm glad I caught it before it was worse but sometimes I'd like a break from putting out fires EVERYWHERE! How about just no fires for like 6 months. mmmk?

The only thing different was ebay/paypal and considering the card that got jacked was my default paypal I'm going to assume it was them. I have no idea how they got it though as I don't log into paypal from email links only me typing in the URL because when I was young and naive silly me sold something for the first time on ebay and got a phishing attempt.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 24, 2014)

Ooh, if you like dark dystopic _Twilight Zone_-ish WTFery that examines our relationship with technology and media, get on Netflix ASAP and add _Black Mirror_ to your queue ASAP!  I can't believe I can finally push this show on people who have no interest in tracking down obscure-to-the-US weird shit like this that you can only get if you torrent.  I stumbled upon some random reference to it somewhere I can't even remember and got hooked on it three years ago.  In fact, I actually watched the entire first season on Christmas Day 2011.  Uh...  Yeah, not a show to binge-watch, but the show itself is *awesome*.  There are currently only two seasons out, both of which are on Netflix, and each one is only three episodes long, but they pack a *major* punch.  And it's an anthology series, so there's no need to watch them in any particular order.  And if you can watch UK tv sites like bbc.co.uk, it looks like the Christmas special is already up on the Channel 4 site!


----------



## Cultfigure (Dec 24, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Ooh, if you like dark dystopic _Twilight Zone_-ish WTFery that examines our relationship with technology and media, get on Netflix ASAP and add _Black Mirror_ to your queue ASAP! I can't believe I can finally push this show on people who have no interest in tracking down obscure-to-the-US weird shit like this that you can only get if you torrent. I stumbled upon some random reference to it somewhere I can't even remember and got hooked on it three years ago. In fact, I actually watched the entire first season on Christmas Day 2011. Uh... Yeah, not a show to binge-watch, but the show itself is *awesome*. There are currently only two seasons out, both of which are on Netflix, and each one is only three episodes long, but they pack a *major* punch. And it's an anthology series, so there's no need to watch them in any particular order. And if you can watch UK tv sites like bbc.co.uk, it looks like the Christmas special is already up on the Channel 4 site!


Sold!


----------



## Shalott (Dec 24, 2014)

Of course, OF COURSE I both started my monthly today AND woke up with a massive head cold. Ugh, I have so much to do before I can enjoy my Christmas Eve and I feel so terrible that I keep watching the hours slip by with no progress being made.

This never fails. Every year for a decade I have either been sick, had my period, or both on major holidays or vacations. I think a witch put a curse on me at some point, and no one told me about it.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 24, 2014)

My little Molly was born at 5:45 am on December 23rd.  Merry Christmas!!



Spoiler


----------



## ZeeOmega (Dec 24, 2014)

LadyK said:


> My little Molly was born at 5:45 am on December 23rd.  Merry Christmas!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Congratulations!!!!!  :wub:   :flowers:


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 24, 2014)

LadyK said:


> My little Molly was born at 5:45 am on December 23rd.  Merry Christmas!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Awwww she's so beautiful! Congratulations &lt;3


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 24, 2014)

Aaah! Hi baby!Your mama's awesome, you're lucky!


----------



## Shalott (Dec 24, 2014)

LadyK said:


> My little Molly was born at 5:45 am on December 23rd.  Merry Christmas!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Congratulations! She's beautiful, and I hope everything went smoothly! :wub:


----------



## SaraP (Dec 24, 2014)

She's perfect! Congratulations!!


----------



## Kelli (Dec 24, 2014)

@@LadyK Congrats! Totally adorable!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 25, 2014)

Aww, hi there, Molly! Welcome to the world, Cutiepie!


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 25, 2014)

Congrats on your baby girl. The best gift ever!


----------



## wadedl (Dec 25, 2014)

LadyK said:


> My little Molly was born at 5:45 am on December 23rd.  Merry Christmas!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Congratulations! She is so pretty!


----------



## chelsealynn (Dec 25, 2014)

@@LadyK aww, she is adorable! Congrats!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas to all who celebrate, and happy day to all who don't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

and @meaganola WHAT HAVE YOU DONE? I think I'm addicted to these shortbread wreaths!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 25, 2014)

@@LadyK -- She is absolutely perfect!  Congrats mom and dad!

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays MUTters!


----------



## Cultfigure (Dec 25, 2014)

Congratulations LadyK!


----------



## Christa W (Dec 25, 2014)

Omg that face!!! Congrats LadyK. Hope you all had a very Merry Christmas and Santa brought you everything you wanted. My boyfriend gave me the entire Veronica Mars series. I'm late to the game but obsessed with the show.


----------



## Shalott (Dec 25, 2014)

Wow, what an awful Christmas. My kids were horridly ungrateful as always, and as always I put 100% more thought into every gift than any one of them did for a single gift to me. My kids gave me zilch, and my hubby wrapped up only presents I had already purchased myself. I asked him for a nice camera, a makeup palette and a perfume. He got me none, and his excuse was that he wanted me to have "lots of little things" instead of "one big thing" to open.

That would be nice, except the "lots of little things" consisted only of items I'd already chosen and paid for. Every f*sking year this happens - he doesn't give a crap about thoughtful gifts and he plays it off under the guise that I already "have everything I want". THAT'S NEITHER TRUE NOR THE POINT. I just want to see that he actually cares about what I ask for and puts the same level of thought into the gifts that I do, instead of grabbing something last minute from whatever store is open.

So now it's 7:30pm, I am going to bed and I don't want to wake up until 2015. I am so over and done that I don't even know why i try anymore.

/end rant.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 25, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Wow, what an awful Christmas. My kids were horridly ungrateful as always, and as always I put 100% more thought into every gift than any one of them did for a single gift to me. My kids gave me zilch, and my hubby wrapped up only presents I had already purchased myself. I asked him for a nice camera, a makeup palette and a perfume. He got me none, and his excuse was that he wanted me to have "lots of little things" instead of "one big thing" to open.
> 
> That would be nice, except the "lots of little things" consisted only of items I'd already chosen and paid for. Every f*sking year this happens - he doesn't give a crap about thoughtful gifts and he plays it off under the guise that I already "have everything I want". THAT'S NEITHER TRUE NOR THE POINT. I just want to see that he actually cares about what I ask for and puts the same level of thought into the gifts that I do, instead of grabbing something last minute from whatever store is open.
> 
> ...


Oh @@Shalott my heart is breaking right now for you!  Oh man I don't know what to say, I mean, there is no way I would let a child of mine get away with being ungrateful, but I don't know the magic trick to make it happen...I firmly believe I just got lucky.  But I wish I had some words to comfort you.  Please know I am thinking about you and wishing you SO MUCH HAPPINESS and BEAUTY and CALM in your life...praying so hard for you.  

If you want...I can come over... :drive:   and have some words with the hubby about what it means to play the role of the husband! :bringiton:


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 25, 2014)

@@Shalott -- I'm so sorry.  There is so much build-up to Christmas and then when it happens, I'm always left feeling a little blah myself.  Christmas itself is always a little isolating for me and last year, when my mother was released from the hospital on Christmas day, it was even more isolating.  I grabbed Chinese food on the way home from getting her settled in, and promptly came home and cried in my egg roll.

At least you came to the right place this evening -- a world of supportive females who share your interests and who will wish you well (and a good night's sleep).

Merry Christmas Shalott -- I'm cheering for you!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 25, 2014)

@@LadyK congrats!!  She is beautiful!  (She has a super special birth day, too!   :smilehappyyes: )


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 25, 2014)

@ you are cracking me up!  I mean not to be insensitive, but I love how you say things!!  

Earlier about me working through the pain hahahaha and now this

...came home and cried in my egg roll
while you may not be trying to be funny, it at least takes some of the sting out of the situation!  You make me smile!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 25, 2014)

@ --  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Yeah, I'd like to not repeat last year.  She went in the hosp on Dec 22, came out on the 25th and then I had surgery on the 30th.  In Feb she went in a nursing home for 4 months -- so the fact that we were able to celebrate in a semi-normal fashion is a very good thing.

And funny -- about 8PM I started craving Chinese food, lol.  Instead, I had two fiber gummies and a bottle of cran-grape juice.  Fun times, m'dear!  Merry Christmas!  And I hope you're feeling better!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 26, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Wow, what an awful Christmas. My kids were horridly ungrateful as always, and as always I put 100% more thought into every gift than any one of them did for a single gift to me. My kids gave me zilch, and my hubby wrapped up only presents I had already purchased myself. I asked him for a nice camera, a makeup palette and a perfume. He got me none, and his excuse was that he wanted me to have "lots of little things" instead of "one big thing" to open.
> 
> That would be nice, except the "lots of little things" consisted only of items I'd already chosen and paid for. Every f*sking year this happens - he doesn't give a crap about thoughtful gifts and he plays it off under the guise that I already "have everything I want". THAT'S NEITHER TRUE NOR THE POINT. I just want to see that he actually cares about what I ask for and puts the same level of thought into the gifts that I do, instead of grabbing something last minute from whatever store is open.
> 
> ...


Ahh, I'm sorry, dear. I totally feel you on that, that's how things tend to be with my family, too...I rarely get gifts and I find them really tiring and stressful to be around, and I generally feel really depressed around this time of year. *hugs* I hope you feel nice and sunshiney tomorrow.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 26, 2014)

Bleh.  Do not want to go to work tomorrow! I hate split weeks like this.  Next week is going to be super hard.  At least next year (I think the next three years in a row) will be three-day weekends.  And at least Christmas is over.  Not a fan.

[A whole bunch of stuff about my mom and Christmas 2001 deleted.  Short version:  She had just had a kidney removed in what would turn out to be a failed attempt at removing a tumor and thus keeping her cancer from spreading to the rest of her body, and I was recovering from a concussion.  Christmas has made me anxious and freaked-out ever since.  For related reasons, I can't bring myself to watch any of the Peter Jackson LOTR or Hobbit movies.]


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 26, 2014)

If this goose keeps giving me the butt I may have to make it someone's Christmas goose next year. Every time I let a dog in/out it is showing off. (Okay it's probably trying to eat, but still.)

I just thought it was kind of funny. Kind of how I feel about the holidays.


----------



## BSquared (Dec 26, 2014)

@@LadyK congrats!! She is beautiful!!

@@Shalott I am so sorry your husband and kids were terrible. That is the worst  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here's to hoping 2015 will be your year!

My Christmas was ok, not nearly as bad as some of yours but not amazing either. Xmas Eve was good, Xmas Day was meh. But I'm off work all next week so looking forward to that!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 26, 2014)

Well, I am thoroughly drained by the couple of hours with my family last night (complete with me taking gifts for all of my siblings and none of them even having me a card, and the youngest even throwing a temper tantrum that he didn't get candy along with the toy I got him). OVER IT. Ready for some hermit time!


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 26, 2014)

I just spent a good half hour going through disgusting trash with a scarf tied around my head to avoid the stench.  I threw out all of my holiday receipts. 

Edited:  I did not throw out all my receipts!!  I found them smashed in a bag under a sweater in my room.   I have an extra chair in my room that was taken out for extra seating.  Well, everything that was on the chair (including my receipt bag) was moved and the bag was under a big sweater. 

So relieved that I don't care that I went through smelly nasty trash.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 26, 2014)

My boss just kind of yelled at me -- because she did *not* want me to try to do one more thing before leaving. She wanted us to go home right then and there. Well. Okay, then. Twist my arm! Time to go to the trendy shopping neighborhood to see what Lush has left in their BOGO sale before going home to my very-quickly-becoming-hipster neighborhood (we're getting a cupcake shop colocated with a etsy-ish gift shop basically across the street from my apartment as soon as they get the space built out).


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 26, 2014)

meaganola said:


> My boss just kind of yelled at me -- because she did *not* want me to try to do one more thing before leaving. She wanted us to go home right then and there. Well. Okay, then. Twist my arm! Time to go to the trendy shopping neighborhood to see what Lush has left in their BOGO sale before going home to my very-quickly-becoming-hipster neighborhood (we're getting a cupcake shop colocated with a etsy-ish gift shop basically across the street from my apartment as soon as they get the space built out).


SO JEALOUS I don't live near a Lush  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And also that I don't live where you live.


----------



## wadedl (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm hoping to get to Lush myself but my husband decided to go to the Safari Park.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 26, 2014)

If there is a MUT Con in Portland, this would probably be the hotel everyone would have to stay at:

http://www.northrupstation.com/

Then you can take the streetcar into the Pearl (it stops right next to Powell's) or downtown, or you can walk up to Lush, MAC, and Blush Beauty Bar.  When I was still living in Seattle, I always thought about coming down and staying there for a fun weekend solely because of its location even though my family is in the area and would happily let me stay with them for free.


----------



## Shalott (Dec 26, 2014)

If there were a MUT con in Portalnd, I'd probably have to stay with my inlaws. Nooooooooo! :lol:


----------



## meaganola (Dec 26, 2014)

Shalott said:


> If there were a MUT con in Portalnd, I'd probably have to stay with my inlaws. Nooooooooo! :lol:


Um, didn't you make plans to share a room with someone before the official con location was ever determined?  You can't possibly change your plans and stay with your in-laws because you already shelled out a non-refundable deposit!  *nod*


----------



## Shalott (Dec 26, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Um, didn't you make plans to share a room with someone before the official con location was ever determined?  You can't possibly change your plans and stay with your in-laws because you already shelled out a non-refundable deposit!  *nod*


Oh man, you're so right! :lol: I will have to make my apologies, while I dodge that bullet, LOL!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 26, 2014)

Oh my darlings, *hugs* to all with crazy family/holiday happenings this year, Congrats to LadyK and her beautiful new Molly, and all of my hopes for a better 2015.

(We stayed HOME this year and didn't have to balance families and in-laws. Also talked hubby into a smaller Christmas for the kids and each other. Our boys still called it the Best Chrismas Ever. Which just reaffirms that I Am Right About Everything. So there hubby)


----------



## meaganola (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm sitting here thinking, "Hey, I think I'll go to bed now!"  Uh...  It's just past 7:30.  That seems a little bit too early even by go-to-bed-early standards.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm headed to bed once Z is out of her bath and I slept all day. I feel like crap and I was up from midnight to 10 am doing stupid computer crap. I hope to wake up to a better day but if the last week has been any indication I'm screwed lol


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 26, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I'm sitting here thinking, "Hey, I think I'll go to bed now!"  Uh...  It's just past 7:30.  That seems a little bit too early even by go-to-bed-early standards.


How was your shopping trip after work?

I cleaned the kitchen enough to make dinner (ham steaks, grapes and mac n cheese) and then cleaned out the spare room so I could try sleeping on that bed to see if it helped my back.  It's where I normally fold laundry (or leave it for multiple weeks).  I even managed to switch out an old tube TV for a slightly newer flatscreen.  I ended up waking up from a 3 hour nap around 10.  So -- dinner has now been made and I'm sure I'll be up quite late.  Crazy wild Friday night here, folks.


----------



## Shalott (Dec 27, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> How was your shopping trip after work?
> 
> I cleaned the kitchen enough to make dinner (ham steaks, grapes and mac n cheese) and then cleaned out the spare room so I could try sleeping on that bed to see if it helped my back.  It's where I normally fold laundry (or leave it for multiple weeks).  I even managed to switch out an old tube TV for a slightly newer flatscreen.  I ended up waking up from a 3 hour nap around 10.  So -- dinner has now been made and I'm sure I'll be up quite late.  Crazy wild Friday night here, folks.


 We've been cooking every night for about a week straight (I live in one of those families where if we don't eat out at LEAST once a week, a catastrophe has happened :lol: ) so tonight I asked my boys what they wanted for dinner since their dad had left money for pizza, or a family restaurant or something.

Oldest: Don't care.

Youngest: Ramen.

Me: Seriously?

So they had ramen for dinner, and not the good kind. The bagged kind. *sigh*


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 27, 2014)

Goal for the weekend: get to work on my thank you gifts for my santa and my midsummer godmother. Which I intended to have done by now (look, I got derailed by christmas stress!)


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 27, 2014)

Shalott said:


> We've been cooking every night for about a week straight (I live in one of those families where if we don't eat out at LEAST once a week, a catastrophe has happened :lol: ) so tonight I asked my boys what they wanted for dinner since their dad had left money for pizza, or a family restaurant or something.
> 
> Oldest: Don't care.
> 
> ...


I generally don't cook -- just reheat (love my toaster oven!) since I'm a fan of leftovers.  

Yesterday for Christmas lunch mom and I just reheated our carry-out from Christmas Eve -- Salmon and veggies from Logan's.  I had goat cheese, red pepper jelly and crackers for dinner later.  

Eh, ramen.  I ate so much of it in college (early 90's) that I can't do it anymore.  But I *do* buy the 10 pack of the seafood ones because I use the seasoning packet to make a Chi-Chi's Seafood nachos dupe.  (I know, random.)

The mac and cheese ended up being a miss.  It was one of those Barefoot Contessa micro bags and the flavor was just... off.  It was worse than the $1 Michelina brand.  I considered adding parm, but then decided it would probably just be a waste of parm.  I'll come up with a better side for the leftover ham.   I had roast beef on a flatbread with mozz and horseradish for lunch.  I never eat pork/beef twice in a day.  Very odd for me, but that's what's in the fridge.

I do see a pizza in my future.  And I need to use up a cucumber, so I think it's time for cucumbers and onions (in white vinegar).  YUM!!


----------



## wadedl (Dec 27, 2014)

I've been waking up at noon, I don't even know what time I've been going to bed, it was 12:30 last night and the kids still weren't ready for bed! Just got done shopping and my husband bought me my Christmas and birthday presents! A Tiffany Atlas bangle for Christmas and a Michael Kors wallet/clutch/cross body bag for my birthday. You don't know how many times I have accidentally dumped the entire contents of my current wallet on the floor while paying.

@@Shalott My husband doesn't usually get me anything for Christmas either but I guilted him in to doing it last year and he felt guilty he did not this year. They can be taught.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 27, 2014)

Warning.  Gross.

In my fit of productivity today, I decided to clean my washer's drain.  For the first time since I bought my house.  In 2008.  It's a frontloader and while I clean it with bleach per the instructions, I still have clothes that smell if the load is large.  I've used the Affresh tabs before and they helped a little.  After doing a load today (even tho my washer had been open and dormant for almost a week), the stink factor was over the top.

I'm so thankful for youtube -- not sure I would have done it just by reading a how-to.

But OMG..  the amount of black fuzz and detergent that came out of that thing was amazing.  And the stench -- urrgh.  I'm kind of surprised that I didn't find money and/or socks.  Hmm.

Wonder what tomorrow will bring???!!!


----------



## Shalott (Dec 27, 2014)

wadedl said:


> I've been waking up at noon, I don't even know what time I've been going to bed, it was 12:30 last night and the kids still weren't ready for bed! Just got done shopping and my husband bought me my Christmas and birthday presents! A Tiffany Atlas bangle for Christmas and a Michael Kors wallet/clutch/cross body bag for my birthday. You don't know how many times I have accidentally dumped the entire contents of my current wallet on the floor while paying.
> 
> @@Shalott My husband doesn't usually get me anything for Christmas either but I guilted him in to doing it last year and he felt guilty he did not this year. They can be taught.


Mine got such a guilt trip that *I* felt guilty for making *him* feel so guilty.  h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Needless to say, he hunted down one of the items I asked for online, and there will be no denying me my Disney trip next weekend, not after he worked Christmas Eve AND forgot to buy me anything.

I'm not sure I should be surprised at this point, though. He is the kind of guy that is damn near a workaholic (I think the military did that) but he's also terrible with money (also the military's fault - how are you supposed to learn when you go right from Mom to Uncle Sam?) so I do all the budgeting, and I don't budget for Christmas gifts for _myself_. I always expect him to put something away, he always forgets and the same cycle happens every year. This year it just happened to be particularly bad. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 27, 2014)

Disney sounds fun, I love it around the holidays :wub:


----------



## Shalott (Dec 27, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Disney sounds fun, I love it around the holidays :wub:


Oh my gosh, me too. :wub:   October - February are why we have season passes!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 27, 2014)

Ah, Christmas and clueless guys.  I still remember the year my mom wanted a particular bookshelf stereo system.  She wanted a five-disc cd changer so she could load it up with Elvis cds and listen to Elvis ALL DAY LONG.  (Mom *loved* Elvis.)  I already had a cd player, and I was still living at home, so it must have been...  1990 or '91.  It was at Costco.  She told my brother and me THIS IS WHAT SHE EXPECTS FROM OUR FATHER.  We took him to Costco, showed it to him, and told him THIS IS WHAT HE HAS TO BUY HER.  He *still* asked if we were absolutely positive.  We told him that he had a choice:  He could get *that* stereo, or he could get a divorce lawyer.  Mom got her stereo.  I think Dad still uses it.  But now he has absolutely no clue what to get anyone (Mom was always in charge of buying presents), so adults get cash.

Lush:  I got a couple of gift sets with (of course) some of Dad's Christmas money, but they were cleaned out of the bath bombs and bubble bars (I was going to pick some up for presents), so I just got the two sets and called it good.  EfNY had sausage/pepperoni/olive slices, so I got one of those!  Yay!  And they were playing Fergie, so I waited for and ate my slice while listening to "Fergalicious" and "London Bridge," and then I got the hell out of there before I had to hear a third song, although I had to go back in the shop for a minute, and at that point, they had moved on to fun., which I find *much* more tolerable.

In completely unrelated news, whoo!  One of yesterday's Teefury shirts was another Doctor Who/Alice in Wonderland mashup, but this around, it was the Caterpillar!  I got it in purple.  Because HELL YEAH!  Birthday t-shirt, even though my birthday isn't for three and a half weeks!

And I ended up waking up at about 5:30 this morning in the middle of a really weird dream about trying to get to a performance hall where my family was having some sort of get-together (and the gathering involved a handful of actors like Kristen Bell.  I remember her specifically because she was REALLY INTO something that had a ton of gravy on it) before I was supposed to see a comedy show in the same venue, but it was a weird neighborhood riddled with weird streets and random alleys (since it was a dream, I now realize that it was following dream rules and moving the streets around so I couldn't find where I was trying to get to), and I kept ending up in spaces owned by this one particular fraternity, and the same guys were in every frat place, and they ended up getting me out on their terrace and telling me that they would show me how to get to the place I was trying to get to.  I was getting very unsettling they're-going-to-attack-me vibes in the dream, and I was looking for an escape route, and then I woke up.  I wanted to go back to sleep so I could get to the performance hall and see whatever show I was trying to get to, but then I realized I would probably dream about being attacked, plus I could feel the start of a headache kicking in, so I got up. 

And now it's not even 7:30am on a Saturday, and I have no idea what I want to do with the day.  I guess I'll alternate catching up on Hulu with cleaning and organizing.  I have literally *days* of Nosleep podcasts to listen to, and they're great to listen to while I work!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 27, 2014)

Ugh, I was sick right before/over Christmas, hubby got sick/is continuing the illness past Christmas.  Not going anywhere, not doing anything, but yay got a late box of presents for the kids from my dad!  He has always loved dragons and dinosaurs, and those are my kids favorite things, so I don't know who has more fun, my Dad getting the stuff or my kids playing with it!  

I had a dream last night about the Aromaleigh sample jars/bags/mini jars issue last night, which of course means I'm waaaaay overthinking it.  But I was just filling jars and jars with various amounts of pigment and could never figure out how much was the right amount.  

Also, ladies, my husband did an AMAZING job buying presents this year, I did an exchange on Elfster, then after it was done, I deleted everything I'd gotten, updated my wish list, had him create an account, then gave him access to my wishlist.  It has everything I want, linked DIRECTLY to the website where he can buy it.  Now he wants me to keep my wishlist updated for birthdays, anniversaries, and other holidays!  He can buy me indies without fear!  He knows what size clothing to buy because I specify it in the notes!  And every time I add something to my wishlist, he gets an email with a link.  THEY CAN BE TAUGHT, LADIES.  Just sayin'.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 27, 2014)

GROCERY OUTLET SCORE!  I managed to snag Sally Hansen nail wraps from the summer collection that I've been kicking myself for missing out on -- the orange ones with SKULLS AND CROSSBONES, the pink ones with purple fishies, and the coral reef ones -- for $1.49 a set!  Three sets for about half of what Fred Meyer was selling the single sets for!  I wish I could have gotten the ones with starfish, but they didn't have them.  I'm tucking these away for next summer or when I'm in serious MUST HAVE TROPICAL THINGS mode.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 27, 2014)

I have to rant or I will hurt someone.  We have had so many people come see the baby in the last couple of days.  Except for my MIL who brought food and held the baby while we ate, all of them come in, sit down, and expect to be entertained.  I have had more than one guest who was uncomfortable with breastfeeding and couldn't understand why I had to do it while they were there.  (Answer: she was hungry you idiot!)  No one has even asked if we want visitors at this point, they just say what time they'll be coming over.  Our neighbor got pissed when my Mom told her we were not available for a visit.  I think I will post a sign on the door:

"Unless you are willing to do laundry, cook, hold a screaming infant, or change a poopy diaper, please come back in July to schedule your visit"


----------



## meaganola (Dec 27, 2014)

Aw, man.  One of my favorite BPALers (@ -- this was Wren) passed away Wednesday.  It sounds like he committed suicide.  I was poking around my long-neglected lj flist, and another friend (from fannish circles) passed away in August, although I'm not sure how.  And a few weeks ago, another friend passed away, thankfully in her sleep of a heart attack after spending an evening binge-watching _Elementary_, her current favorite show.  And then there was my grandmother just under two weeks ago.  I'm not poking around any more tonight.  I'm afraid how many more lost people I will find.  OF COURSE, as soon as I typed that, I went to one random page on another forum and saw that one of the former mods there passed away in her sleep on Christmas Eve.  I feel like I should give up reading forums/lj for the evening and go watch horror movies where people are *supposed* to die.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 27, 2014)

@@meaganola oh NO!!! He was so nice (and yes, he did finally mail the imps to me). That really makes me sad.  I have a hand-written note from him if you or someone from BPAL would like something of his to remember him by.  I'm so sorry, for Wren and the other deaths recently.  This has been a year for losing people unexpectedly, and I'm hoping desperately 2015 is better.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 27, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> @@meaganola oh NO!!! He was so nice (and yes, he did finally mail the imps to me). That really makes me sad.  I have a hand-written note from him if you or someone from BPAL would like something of his to remember him by.  I'm so sorry, for Wren and the other deaths recently.  This has been a year for losing people unexpectedly, and I'm hoping desperately 2015 is better.


IT REALLY HAS BEEN.

Last week, an acquaintance of mine (but a very good friend of many of my good friends) got in a motorcycle accident and died. I didn't know him super well but he was one of those "light up the room" people and everyone is devastated.

Then, yesterday, my childhood neighbor committed suicide (he was just a few years older than me). He and I were never close but I am friends with some of his siblings and they were super close! He has several kids. So sad.

WHAT THE HECK 2014 GIVE US A BREAK ALREADY...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 27, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I have to rant or I will hurt someone.  We have had so many people come see the baby in the last couple of days.  Except for my MIL who brought food and held the baby while we ate, all of them come in, sit down, and expect to be entertained.  I have had more than one guest who was uncomfortable with breastfeeding and couldn't understand why I had to do it while they were there.  (Answer: she was hungry you idiot!)  No one has even asked if we want visitors at this point, they just say what time they'll be coming over.  Our neighbor got pissed when my Mom told her we were not available for a visit.  I think I will post a sign on the door:
> 
> "Unless you are willing to do laundry, cook, hold a screaming infant, or change a poopy diaper, please come back in July to schedule your visit"


THe breastfeeding thing is one of my pet peeves. Breasts are there to feed the baby. YOU AND SOCIETY sexualize them for no reason, so you think there is something wrong with a baby eating? Forget that, if you don't like it go the hell home and think about what you're saying! UGH.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 27, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> He was so nice (and yes, he did finally mail the imps to me).


It sounds like the swapping issues were one of the symptoms of his problems.  I haven't really been on that forum much in a while, but I remember reading his posts over the summer (at least I *think* it was over the summer) and getting a troubling vibe from them because they had been taking a *dramatic* change in personality.  I'm really going to miss him.  He would always send me super sweet notes whenever we had a swap/sale going on.  And one time, he won one of my eBay auctions without realizing it was mine, and he seemed super happy that he had managed to accidentally pick one of *my* auctions to bid on.  (Yes, I can already feel a loss in the universe even though he and I weren't remotely close.)

@@LadyK I have to confess that I do get a little freaked out when I see women breastfeeding on the bus, but it's more because DO YOU KNOW WHAT KIND OF BUS COOTIES YOU ARE EXPOSING THIS NEW LIFE TO?  I won't even drink tea on the bus, and I have a fully-formed and rather kick-ass immune system.  Other than that, I don't get the big deal about breastfeeding.  Boobs have one function:  Feeding babies. 

Speaking of food, ugh, I desperately need some (blood sugar issues), but Sleeping Kitty is curled up on my lap, and I hate to dislodge him.  Both of them have been super snuggly and cuddly this week.  Sigh.  Sorry, Ed, but this headache needs carbs.


----------



## SaraP (Dec 27, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I have to rant or I will hurt someone.  We have had so many people come see the baby in the last couple of days.  Except for my MIL who brought food and held the baby while we ate, all of them come in, sit down, and expect to be entertained.  I have had more than one guest who was uncomfortable with breastfeeding and couldn't understand why I had to do it while they were there.  (Answer: she was hungry you idiot!)  No one has even asked if we want visitors at this point, they just say what time they'll be coming over.  Our neighbor got pissed when my Mom told her we were not available for a visit.  I think I will post a sign on the door:
> 
> "Unless you are willing to do laundry, cook, hold a screaming infant, or change a poopy diaper, please come back in July to schedule your visit"


I'm so sorry! I was a big beast and didn't let people come over for the first week and my phone said I would be returning call next week. My mom and hubbys mom were the exception, my mom was wonderful and would bring dinner and stay for 15 minutes or less...my husbands mom would try to stay for hours and never even offered to bring anything. 

To those who think you are there to entertain them, unless they don't have kids and have no clue, F'em! It's so hard the first few months and you and your family feeling good is all that matters.  

I can promise that it will get better and that if you miss doing the little chores the work will still be there when your felling more rested. For now just enjoy that little one and screw anyone who takes away any of the joy! Hugs to you :hugs3:   :hugs3:  Also it's totally okay to not answer the phone or door  :couch:


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm pretty sure I just had the "Tweakabell" version of a wine and cheese dinner. Martinellis, Ritz ,and Tilamook sharp Cheddar. Do I break out the fine china?


----------



## meaganola (Dec 28, 2014)

@Tweakabell  SO JEALOUS.  Seriously.  That sounds *really* good right now.  (And we all know it is to be served on Target seasonal melamine.  Which is the meaganola version of fine china.)

(And in further Grotlet news, I forgot this story earlier:  I had just grabbed a box of Cheez-Its, and a 50-something said something like "Cheez-Its sound like a good idea."  I just looked at him and said in a very grave voice, "Cheez-Its are *always* a good idea."  BECAUSE THEY ARE.  At one point, we had ten people in our office, and seven of them had boxes on or in their desks.  It was *awesome*.  No one ever asked me to share mine because they always had their own!)


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 28, 2014)

The older I get the more I feel like I'm growing into my mother. When I was little I thought it was "so cool" that her work had pizza parties all the time. I now realize it was the cheapest easiest thing to get a software development team so they could still work crazy hours at their desk for unpaid overtime.

I have now been at my desk all fricking day and I just used my desk as a cutting board while pouring sparkling cider into my glass by prying the lid off with a knife for something that will in the end probably net me as much as her unpaid overtime. Don't get me wrong, it's interesting but..... I don't have an end to this sentence. it's a good thing this is non-alcoholic because I think I'd be on the floor sobbing in the fetal position right now. COME ON 2015!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm rambling, it's been an odd week.

Yes dinner was yummy, nothing else sounded good. Z even cooked for me and I just wasn't up for it. End of the year blues maybe?


----------



## meaganola (Dec 28, 2014)

Yeah, it's That Time of the Year.  It's utter bullshit.  So over it.  I'm not sure it's end-of-year blues for me as much as it is CAN I JUST GET A FRESH START ALREADY?  Except I tend to spend the first three weeks of the year in this sort of reset frame of mind, and then my birthday is the *real* start of the year for me.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 28, 2014)

Mine's probably an adrenaline crash. Scarves/squids went out, did xmas, did z's birthday and I don't remember Dec. it's a giant blur of running around making things shipping things etc. I am now ready to sleep until 2015 :scared:


----------



## jocedun (Dec 28, 2014)

Ladies, I am so sorry to hear about all the deaths and bad Christmases.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What a crappy way to end out 2014. Also, I totally understand how the holidays can be built up in our minds to be the greatest time of the year, so it's even more devastating when it doesn't live up to the hype. My heart goes out to you @@Shalott - you need to treat yourself to a spa day away from the family.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Speaking of clueless men, I have a funny Christmas gift story that you MUT ladies will appreciate. I gave my boyfriend a really extensive wishlist this year since he is generally very clueless about gifts (he either goes WAYYYY overboard and spends way too much, or he just buys me chocolate from Walgreens haha). So, I put Chanel's Coco Mademoiselle Eau de Parfum on my long wishlist because I need a replacement, just hoping on the off chance that he might buy it. Well, on Christmas day I'm opening gifts and I find the Fresh Life eau de parfum and a bunch of random samples (Gucci, Marc Jacobs, etc) along with other Sephora items. I was like, "Hm... interesting, why did you choose these?" And he said, "Well, they were on your list!" And I said, "Uh... no... they weren't. I didn't even know these fragrances..." So he pulls out my list and says, "Right here -- Eau de parfum! I got you eau de parfums." HAHAHAHAH I had to explain to him the way fragrances are measured/named/etc because he thought that all eau de parfums were the same. I guess it's the thought that counts.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Secondly, I agree that this has been a really odd week. Did anyone else have to work Friday? It really, really messed me up. Not only did it feel like a Monday, almost no one else was in our building. My coworker and I were left to fend for ourselves - no phone calls, no emails, no clients, etc. - so we decided to watch movies on Netflix and clean the office. It was weird. I have no idea why our boss thought it would be a good idea to be open! Even the mail lady was surprised to see us in the building. Next week will be the same bizarre situation - we are closed Wednesday and Thursday (31st and 1st) but open on Friday.


----------



## Shalott (Dec 28, 2014)

Oh my gosh I laughed so hard at you story, @@jocedun! Men are so funny how their brains work - but I absolutely give him props for trying! :lol:


----------



## meaganola (Dec 28, 2014)

@@jocedun That's pretty danged adorably clueless-but-clearly-trying!  It's like a puppy who brings you a sopping wet sock.  Look!  He brought you a present!  A disgusting present, but, still, a present!  Because he loves you!

I have to work Friday.  I also had to work the Fridays after Christmas and Thanksgiving!  We did get sent home early this past Friday, so that was nice, but I don't think that's going to happen this month because it's going to be month-end time for us.  It's been a really choppy month for me.  Work Mon-Wed, take Thurs and Fri off for my grandmother's funeral, work Mon-Wed, off Thurs, work half-day Fri, work Mon-Wed, off Thurs, work Fri.

So anything interesting and/or fun happening with anyone today?  I used part of my Christmas money from my dad on another shelving unit from IKEA, so I'm getting ready to put that together right now.  I'm going to move my SquareHue boxes to it so it's easier to access all of the December (or January or whatever) boxes instead of having to shuffle things around. I'm hoping to feel motivated enough to walk outside and get a pizza (the pizza place is a WHOLE BLOCK AWAY, and I've not even been wanting to open my door lately) because that will take care of dinner pretty much all week, but I've been saying that for *many* weekends, so it probably won't happen yet again.  It looks like the cupcake shop is going to be officially opening for business on Saturday, though, and the pizza place does individual slices during lunch, so cupcakes'n'pizza might be a combination that finally gets me out of my apartment and walking around my neighborhood on weekend afternoons!

(Here's the cupcake shop.  Look at those pictures!  Don't they make you want to overdose on sugar RIGHT NOW?)


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 28, 2014)

@@LadyK - Go for the sign! I love it.


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 28, 2014)

I went and saw "Into the Woods" this afternoon. And they didn't screw it up!!!! It was quite lovely. What they cut out was worked around. I'll be buying the DVD just so I can watch the "Agony" scene over and over. My DH even enjoyed it. He had never seen it.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 28, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> I went and saw "Into the Woods" this afternoon. And they didn't screw it up!!!! It was quite lovely. What they cut out was worked around. I'll be buying the DVD just so I can watch the "Agony" scene over and over. My DH even enjoyed it. He had never seen it.


Oh, I"m so glad to hear that. I want to see it so badly!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 28, 2014)

Bookcase assembled!  SquareHue boxes moved!  I will need another shelf, but it can wait!  And I have enough space on the other side of the outlet for a second narrow bookcase!  I'm starting to think that I want to take the Swap Bin over to my sister-in-law and just give her everything in it.  She can have her friends over, and then they can pick through it because she actually has friends in the area who are likely to be interested in this stuff, and if I could take it to her or drop it off my the bro's library for him to take to her (I think he works on Saturdays, which is when I'm usually running errands anyway, and his library is kind of by Sonic, aka where the glorious half-price slush happy hour lives), I don't have to deal with negotiating being home on a day she can come over. 

In semi-related news, now I have this snurfle-sleeping on the couch next to me:







Yeah, not leaving the apartment now due to an acute case of the adorbs.


----------



## Kelli (Dec 28, 2014)

Ugh. Just had a crazy time at riteaid, ended up returning all 5 things i bought. The woman rang up one item twice, plus the +Up reward amount didn't show up properly at the bottom of my receipt...i only chose to buy the adrift since there was a +up reward, so i justified the price...then i return stuff and i was flustered, the manager came over, they gave me major attitude. I used a coupon, and they can't deduct that amount from my total, so they had to give me $3 over what i actually paid, which i didn't know happened when you return something you bought with a coupon, so then i got even more attitude like i was purposely scamming them. Ugh. All that headache for $15 (plus $3 that i feel bad about getting)


----------



## LadyK (Dec 28, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> I went and saw "Into the Woods" this afternoon. And they didn't screw it up!!!! It was quite lovely. What they cut out was worked around. I'll be buying the DVD just so I can watch the "Agony" scene over and over. My DH even enjoyed it. He had never seen it.


I want to see this so bad!  It looks like fun.


----------



## Shalott (Dec 28, 2014)

I had a bad, bad night last night. A lot of stuff happened and I was so wound up that I ended up taking Ambien, but one tab didn't help... neither did two. After the third my hallucinations were so terrible I was bawling to my hubby that I had to sleep but I could not take any more pills. The poor guy had to come in and rub my back and my hair until I could unwind enough to let the meds work.

Let this be a warning children - don't get yourself in a tizzy and then expect to be able to sleep, especially with insomnia as bad as mine. And, never, ever overdose on sleeping medications. Bad, bad, bad. I should have just called it a loss and stayed awake, especially _knowing_ what I know about how my body reacts to things. Stupid.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 28, 2014)

Movies I need to watch before Thursday when they fall off Netflix Instant:


The Parallax View (101 minutes)
12 Angry Men (96 minutes)
Anatomy of a Murder (160 minutes)
Witness for the Prosecution (116 minutes)
The Town That Dreaded Sundown (90 minutes)
Shivers (87 minutes)
First up:  Anatomy of a Murder.  Because James Stewart + legal thriller = my happy place.  And because I am so tempted to start with the shortest film on the list that I've decided I *must* start with the the longest.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 28, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Movies I need to watch before Thursday when they fall off Netflix Instant:
> 
> 
> The Parallax View (101 minutes)
> ...


I have to share that I was reading really quickly while also lookin gat my phone, and something about the way "Anatomy" and "Witness" combined in my brain, I thought it said "Vasectomy of Murder"  and I was frightened, yet intrigued.


----------



## slinka (Dec 28, 2014)

I need to find something to binge on while I take care of some studying I've been procrastinating on. Perhaps I will steal some stuff off your list Meagan =p


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 28, 2014)

@@meaganola

Cheez-its made their way in my cart today.  Sooo good, thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Shalott (Dec 28, 2014)

I remember watching 12 Angry Men in school. I remember being so pissed because none of my classmates could understand why the lone dissenting voice was so important, why he didn't just agree so they could be done. I think it is an amazing cinematic achievement, and seeing it is one of the places in my life I can pinpoint being influenced by something so important.

... maybe I should watch it again before the year's end!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Dec 28, 2014)

Oh, man, I love the performance of the judge in _Anatomy of a Murder_! He is snarky as hell. He is played by the guy who was a real-life lawyer best known by ripping Joseph McCarthy a new as***** during the Army-McCarthy hearings when he asked McCarthy, "Have you no sense of decency, sir?" On national television. In 1954. When there were very, *very* few programs to watch and discuss with coworkers and friends. And that was basically the end of McCarthy's hunt for communists.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 28, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I remember watching 12 Angry Men in school. I remember being so pissed because none of my classmates could understand why the lone dissenting voice was so important, why he didn't just agree so they could be done. I think it is an amazing cinematic achievement, and seeing it is one of the places in my life I can pinpoint being influenced by something so important.
> 
> ... maybe I should watch it again before the year's end!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I was actually the dissenting voice in a jury that was pissing everyone off and dragging the case out arguing with everyone else because I didn't want to just say that the guy did it.  The case was a a meth lab case.  The thing that finally changed my mind in favor of conviction was the fact that he testified he hadn't touched a particular paint can, but his fingerprint was right there embedded in the chemicals.  Everyone else had just decided he had done it from the outset.  I refused to buy into their arguments until the physical evidence indicated differently.  The funny -- by which I mean infuriating -- thing is that *none* of them were going by the physical evidence.  They were just going by their gut feeling.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 28, 2014)

@@slinka ! I haven't seen you in forever! :hugs3:


----------



## meaganola (Dec 29, 2014)

Man, _Anatomy of a Murder_.  If you want to see courtroom shenanigans/hijinx/bullshit, watch this movie.  It is *fantastic*.  And snarktacular.  And well worth staying up late on a Sunday night.  I think tomorrow will be _Witness for the Prosecution_ because Agatha Christie by way of Billy Wilder.  Did I mention starring Marlene Dietrich?  Done and done.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Dec 29, 2014)

Oh you guys, I don't read this thread often enough. My heart aches for those of you who lost people recently, and whose families are full of jerks, and who feel isolated, and who are disappointed by loved ones, I know those feels. I know them so well.

I wrote a long post about how my recent years have been, and how this year was different in ways that surprised me, but I'm not ready to put that much detail on the internet for all to see. Just believe me when I say I know those feels, This year seems to have been a turning point for me, the holiday season in particular. It was like I've been flailing and flailing and suddenly realized that hey, I'm actually doing alright. And 2015 will be even better.


----------



## Shalott (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm so tired because, hey, sleep issues (I'm sorry. I always complain but it is like beating a dead horse) but I am waiting for my hubby to get home so we can book a hotel for our trip next weekend. I had a good one picked out, then Hotwire forced me to refresh and I lost it. I hope it can find it again! -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Dec 29, 2014)

Sigh.  I just found out that one of my friends had a house fire.  Fortunately, she and her family are safe, but they lost all of their *stuff* and one of their pets, and she's had significant health problems on top of the ones she had already been dealing with.  No one else can have any loss until Thursday, okay?  Not even a broken nail.


----------



## slinka (Dec 29, 2014)

@@tweakabell haha I know, I know. I was locked out of MuT for some unknown (mobile related) issues for a while and nursing school/family was keeping me kinda quiet, but I lurk lol. I'm still around though, editing spam posts and the like =p


----------



## meaganola (Dec 30, 2014)

Le sigh.  Dear Netflix Instant:  MOAR MARLENE DIETRICH NAO!

In semi-related news, I think January might officially be Film Noir Month.  Suggestions for must-sees available on Netflix Instant are welcome!


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Dec 30, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Yeah, it's That Time of the Year.  It's utter bullshit.  So over it.  I'm not sure it's end-of-year blues for me as much as it is CAN I JUST GET A FRESH START ALREADY?  Except I tend to spend the first three weeks of the year in this sort of reset frame of mind, and then my birthday is the *real* start of the year for me.


My bf and I broke up on Christmas Eve...I feel like such a b!&amp;$% but sometimes things just don't work out... so ready for a fresh start. My b-day is January 31st. When's yours?


----------



## meaganola (Dec 30, 2014)

KaitlinKolors said:


> My bf and I broke up on Christmas Eve...I feel like such a b!&amp;$% but sometimes things just don't work out... so ready for a fresh start. My b-day is January 31st. When's yours?


Hugs! It seems like breakups spike at Christmas and Valentine's Day. My theory is that it's because when things aren't working and you see happy happy happy all around you, it just makes you miserable, and that is the end of that. Then there's the pressure to pretend all is well when it is definitely not. I know those are the times when I just want to light everything on fire figuratively speaking and walk away.
Birthday: January 21st! I just asked for that week off just for the hell of it. I'm going to try to use up all of my vacation time next year. I currently have more than three weeks because I can't ever seem to bother taking any more than the bare minimum we are required to take (five consecutive workdays a year, so I will still have to deal with that week some other time). I plan on working on the Secret Lair and watching Netflix, probably at the same time.


----------



## SaraP (Dec 30, 2014)

@@KaitlinKolors That stinks, hugs to you! You will be starting 2015 fresh...


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 30, 2014)

The weather ... ugh. The wind chill was -15F to -25F this morning and now the news is saying more of the same for tomorrow. I can't go to work. I let my Supervisor and my staffing agency know on Monday that I would not be in today, but now I have to wait until morning and call in for tomorrow. I feel like I'm the only one with this problem. The damned news was saying -5F tomorrow with no mention of wind until about an hour ago, so I was planning to go to work, but not anymore. I officially hate Winter.


----------



## Shalott (Dec 30, 2014)

Oh my god, I feel like I am going to explode. I have a stomach bug and I was feeling fine this morning, but ate crawfish étouffée for lunch. Ugh, what was I thinking? But it looked so good! Now my stomach is boiling and I'm not sure if I will throw up or... yeah.

Ughhhhhh....

Otherwise, how is everyone else doing? :lol:


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 30, 2014)

Dead frickin tired, as in I slept over 12 hours and I'm still tired. I don't think I realized how draining the last 2 months have been.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 30, 2014)

Cold!  Not as cold as -20, but 30 with super biting wind, and it's supposed to be 21 and windy when I go to work tomorrow.  I'm seriously considering driving in just to avoid the wind.  I *hate* driving to work.  Today sucked at work for a couple of different reasons, one of which culminated in me asking if I could light a certain group on fire or poison them.  I wasn't particular about which one as long as I could see them WRITHING IN PAIN.  Now I am heating up a huge pan of Stouffer's mac'n'cheese in the oven when I take a shower to warm up, and then I will watch _The Parallax View_ because I'm not sure I'm up to _12 Angry Men_ tonight.  And then (fingers crossed) early to bed.  Because I'm tiiiiired.  I've been looking forward to coming home and going to bed *all day*.  (It wasn't as bad as the other day when I was obsessing over coming home and going to bed early *as I was getting out of bed*.)  (And now the cats are losing ALL of their shit, so Jeffrey and Tim must be saving a super relaxing evening listening to the elephants clog-dancing overhead.  *How* can two kitties make *that* much noise, even if Oscar *is* twenty pounds?)

ETA:  HOW DID I NOT KNOW _THE PARALLAX VIEW_ WAS FILMED IN SEATTLE?  At least in part.  Okay.  Back to the movie.


----------



## Shalott (Dec 30, 2014)

@@meaganola I've seriously been curious for a while - why do you set off titles with the underscores like that? Not trying to be nosy, or a pain! I have just never seen anyone else do it that way and I wondered where the habit came from! :smilehappyyes:

Also, I've decided buying my children Minecraft for Christmas was the worst decision I've ever made. They want to spend every waking moment digging. Just... digging. But they don't do it quietly. It is accompanied by the same amount of shrieking and carrying-on that happens with Call of Duty (don't judge me).

I'm just... :bringiton:


----------



## meaganola (Dec 30, 2014)

Shalott said:


> @@meaganola I've seriously been curious for a while - why do you set off titles with the underscores like that? Not trying to be nosy, or a pain! I have just never seen anyone else do it that way and I wondered where the habit came from! :smilehappyyes:


Loooongtime habit.  My first bbs was Unix-based and text-only way back in 1992 (I was on it until...  2009?  Something like that), and that's how we did movie titles or other things that would otherwise be underlined.  There were no such things as emojis, bolding (and that's why I do *asterisks* for thing that would otherwise be in bold type), italics, or underlining.  Or graphics.  Or anything remotely resembling what we recognize as the internet today.  We had the standard characters of a typewriter, and that was it.


----------



## Shalott (Dec 31, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Loooongtime habit.  My first bbs was Unix-based and text-only way back in 1992 (I was on it until...  2009?  Something like that), and that's how we did movie titles or other things that would otherwise be underlined.  There were no such things as emojis, bolding (and that's why I do *asterisks* for thing that would otherwise be in bold type), italics, or underlining.  Or graphics.  Or anything remotely resembling what we recognize as the internet today.  We had the standard characters of a typewriter, and that was it.


Ha ha, that totally makes sense! I actually didn't even think about that - I assumed it was just personal preference.

I type too much in stream-of-conciousness to offset titles for the most part. Sometimes I remember and go back and fix them, but mostly not. h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 31, 2014)

I finally saw maleficent today. It was actually nice seeing Jolie in something. I can't remember the last thing i saw her in.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 31, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Ha ha, that totally makes sense! I actually didn't even think about that - I assumed it was just personal preference.
> 
> I type too much in stream-of-conciousness to offset titles for the most part. Sometimes I remember and go back and fix them, but mostly not. h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Heh.  I've been doing things this way for so long that it's become part of my stream-of-consciousness way of typing.  Oh, nostalgia:  My first email program was PINE.  Check out those screenshots and be jealous.  (I was the first person I knew who had an email address.  It was very weird because I had an email address, which was awesome because I WAS LIVING IN THE FUTURE, but I didn't have anyone I could email!)


----------



## Shalott (Dec 31, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Heh.  I've been doing things this way for so long that it's become part of my stream-of-consciousness way of typing.  Oh, nostalgia:  My first email program was PINE.  Check out those screenshots and be jealous.  (I was the first person I knew who had an email address.  It was very weird because I had an email address, which was awesome because I WAS LIVING IN THE FUTURE, but I didn't have anyone I could email!)


Oh man, nice. I remember our first computer had Windows 3.1 installed, but you had to access it with MS-DOS so it was a giant pain, so I totally remember all text-based interfaces. I rarely used Windows on that computer, I spent hours and hours playing some crazy 8-bit pixel game. I can't remember the name, but I was obsessed with it.

By the time I was using e-mail/internet, AOL was just reaching it's stride, but trying to navigate the actual web was near impossible. I'm not sad at all to see those days past!


----------



## Shalott (Dec 31, 2014)

Argh, random but I forgot to buy dry cat food today, so I had to give my kitty canned and he is super mad and howling about it outside my door.

Who else has a cat that hates "luxury" food? LOL, I think it is for the same reason he loves bread so much, but never meat or fish.

He also loves Cheetos. And french fries. :wassatt:


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 31, 2014)

I can't go to work tomorrow and I don't have to work Thursday and Friday because, as my boss's boss reminded her last week, "We're off the 2nd," because the company decided to be weird and give us that day off in addition to Christmas, Boxing Day, and New Year's Day. And I don't get holiday pay because I won't be working the day before the holiday, so I won't qualify. Ugh.

So I'm awake at 1 a.m. consoling myself by watching Arrow on DVD. I saw it at Wal-Mart--Season 1 on DVD--and bought it because Paul Blackthorne (I remember him best from The Dresden Files) is in it and because it has 23 episodes. I was hoping they would take ages to watch after work at night, but in 3 days I watched 15 episodes. It's not the most fantastic TV series out there, but Stephen Amell and David Ramsey are majorly hot. I like it well enough. And I've got hot chocolate and one of the best-tasting apples I've had in ages for a midnight snack. I have no reason to freak out over missing almost a whole paycheck, yet I am, but I am also enjoying the time off because some of the people at my job suck ass and I need a break. I am determined to stop worrying and just enjoy watching Arrow and having a nice snack.

I wish I could find The Dresden Files on DVD without having to order it online. As good as it was, I still like the books better, but the show was interesting while it lasted.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 31, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Argh, random but I forgot to buy dry cat food today, so I had to give my kitty canned and he is super mad and howling about it outside my door.
> 
> Who else has a cat that hates "luxury" food? LOL, I think it is for the same reason he loves bread so much, but never meat or fish.
> 
> He also loves Cheetos. And french fries. :wassatt:


LOL, my animals are weird about food in different ways about things. I insist on feeding them expensive grain free food (my dog has skin issues and allergies and I find that a lot of grain makes it worse, etc) but he will snarf down the "junk" food any time he can get it (at my parents' house, if we run out of food and have to use the backup stash, etc).  He will eat any "human" food except for fruit and raw veggies.

My cat LOVES his fancy food and eats both his and the dog's. He likes canned food, but will only eat the gravy. He yowls if anyone tries to give him the "junk" food.

Both of them love fresh green beans more than almost anything, lol.


----------



## wadedl (Dec 31, 2014)

Shalott said:


> @@meaganola I've seriously been curious for a while - why do you set off titles with the underscores like that? Not trying to be nosy, or a pain! I have just never seen anyone else do it that way and I wondered where the habit came from! :smilehappyyes:
> 
> Also, I've decided buying my children Minecraft for Christmas was the worst decision I've ever made. They want to spend every waking moment digging. Just... digging. But they don't do it quietly. It is accompanied by the same amount of shrieking and carrying-on that happens with Call of Duty (don't judge me).
> 
> I'm just... :bringiton:


My kids used to play Minecraft but that obsession has been replaced by Terraria. It's " better and older" than Minecraft. My niece came to play Wii U today but all the kids ended up playing Terraria on their iPads. They were all sitting next to each other at the dining room table playing, and the 2 year old wanted in so she sat next to them watching Mickey on a tablet. my parents came in and could not beleive they were all sitting still. Eventually there was a fight but I got a lot of progress towards packing done. I just have a few things in the dryer in the morning and I will be ready to go to... I am not quite sure where but somewhere north sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 31, 2014)

jocedun said:


> Speaking of clueless men, I have a funny Christmas gift story that you MUT ladies will appreciate. I gave my boyfriend a really extensive wishlist this year since he is generally very clueless about gifts (he either goes WAYYYY overboard and spends way too much, or he just buys me chocolate from Walgreens haha). So, I put Chanel's Coco Mademoiselle Eau de Parfum on my long wishlist because I need a replacement, just hoping on the off chance that he might buy it. Well, on Christmas day I'm opening gifts and I find the Fresh Life eau de parfum and a bunch of random samples (Gucci, Marc Jacobs, etc) along with other Sephora items. I was like, "Hm... interesting, why did you choose these?" And he said, "Well, they were on your list!" And I said, "Uh... no... they weren't. I didn't even know these fragrances..." So he pulls out my list and says, "Right here -- Eau de parfum! I got you eau de parfums." HAHAHAHAH I had to explain to him the way fragrances are measured/named/etc because he thought that all eau de parfums were the same. I guess it's the thought that counts.


I. AM. DYING!!!! I just woke up my roommate I laughed so hard and loud!  Tears are streaming...that was a good one!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## onelilspark (Dec 31, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Also, I've decided buying my children Minecraft for Christmas was the worst decision I've ever made. They want to spend every waking moment digging. Just... digging. But they don't do it quietly. It is accompanied by the same amount of shrieking and carrying-on that happens with Call of Duty (don't judge me).
> 
> I'm just... :bringiton:


My husband likes Minecraft.  Anytime I don't know where he is in the house...he's playing Minecraft. He has showed me what he works on and he's so proud...but I don't get it. He has essentially built a compound.  I guess there are worse things he could be doing.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 31, 2014)

Anyone else having trouble staying awake until midnight?  I know it's pointless for me to go to bed b/c the dogs will bark when the fireworks begin in the neighborhood.  It's 19F (real feel 5F).  I'd like to think it's too cold for the sparkies to go out and 'light it up' -- but I doubt it.

*yawn*


----------



## meaganola (Dec 31, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Anyone else having trouble staying awake until midnight? I know it's pointless for me to go to bed b/c the dogs will bark when the fireworks begin in the neighborhood. It's 19F (real feel 5F). I'd like to think it's too cold for the sparkies to go out and 'light it up' -- but I doubt it.
> 
> *yawn*


I'm headed to bed in probably about 45 minutes, after I'm done watching _12 Angry Men_. It's currently *almost* 8:45. I just want this year to be *over*, and the sooner I can go to bed, the sooner I can move into my annual reset and contemplation period.


----------



## Shalott (Jan 1, 2015)

I'll be up - I have to pack, and then we can see the huge fireworks show from out in the drive so I will attempt to rouse my children. Last year, neither of them would get up so I had to watch alone. :lol: It's a super busy night, so my hubby has had to work for as long as he has been working for the casino. I don't really mind, I never have plans for NYE anyways!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy New Year!

Fireworks happened.  Calming dog treats administered.

Weird, Indianapolis decided to drop an Indy car this year.  I couldn't find it on TV.  (No great loss, I'm sure.)

Our local CBS affiliate switched places with the CW station at midnight -- so that was more interesting than the car drop.  ABC and NBC switched when I was kid.  So weird.  (Whew, just remembered to reprogram the DVR.)

*yawn again*


----------



## meaganola (Jan 1, 2015)

Damn, that is an amazing movie.  *So* glad I went ahead and watched it even though I really, *really* wanted to go to bed an hour ago.  It's a super interesting movie to watch and think about in comparison with the case examined in the first season of the podcast _Serial_, just in terms of courtroom and jury stuff.  And now, bed.  Because SO SLEEPY my eyes are watering.


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 1, 2015)

I was good and finally emailed fitbit about my broken flex. I should have done it earlier, when it was still within the 1 year but we'll see what happens. If they don't fix it I might go for a vivosmart this year, but I'll be sad Hubby and I won't be able to show each other anymore


----------



## wadedl (Jan 1, 2015)

15 minutes to New Year and we are watching Disney channel in a hotel in San Simeon eating a liquor store sandwich.


----------



## SaraP (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy New Year!


----------



## wadedl (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 1, 2015)

Well fitbit responded (they do have fast CS if not stupid) They told me to do what I had already been doing, but it seems by going into my account they fixed whatever issue it was having. I'll wait to respond to see if it keeps working but I'm getting really tired of providing detailed information to CS and having it completely ignored by people who think they know best.


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 1, 2015)

Isn't it just lovely to be having CS issues 30 min into the new year? Thanks 2015


----------



## Kelli (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy New Year...I suppose LOL I think I win most unsettling, bizarre, mood killing NY...

We all are hanging at my cousin's house, playing board games, joking around, having a good time. Midnight comes and  the guys decide to light off fireworks (not something we EVER do for NYs).

My mom, aunt and the little ones are in the basement to watch and the rest upstairs. They have the big like pro kind and well...one went through a basement window and hit a wall and caught it on fire. Kids and mom and aunt freaking out, us upstairs are freaking out running that way thinking it hit one of the kids. OMG. MASS HYSTERIA. No one was hurt.  Luckily, the wall it hit was the fireplace surround, so it's fireproof-ish and they put it out with a bowl(s)of water. I was upstairs trying to calm the spazzing kids (they range in age from 1 to 10, and there were 7 of them there).

We were SO lucky that no one got hurt. They think one of the fireworks may have hit a neighbors car, but I didn't notice any damage or anything when we left.

The cousin has now ruled against ever having NYE parties at her house (usually we go to a hotel and let kids swim etc, but that was getting pricey and my family has too many pets at home to leave over night, so as of last year started going to this cousin's but not anymore LOL).

Hopefully, the rest of the year goes better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I hope everyone else's new years celebrations were much less unsettling ( I don't think I will be able to sleep tonight haha, I am still kind of shaken and it was 3 hours ago).


----------



## SaraP (Jan 1, 2015)

Oh my! That is a crazy start to the New Year  :blink: glad everyone was okay. We had fireworks too, I have to remember to hold some back after the 4th next year for NY. We celebrated 9pm NY at a friends house and then drove home around 11 to celebrate midnight at home. In the shower by 12:15  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, bed my 12:30.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy New Year!!!

I missed about 10 pages of this thread! Much love goes out those who had tough holidays and deaths in the family/friend circle xoxoxo

@@LadyK congrats!!! She's so cute! All those visitors sounds tiring though!

and @@ZeeOmega @shallot (lol this is how you can tell I was really far back) - international kit kats are AWESOME. even if you see the regular milk chocolate kit kats at world market (they will have a different logo and more white in the packaging than one you'd see at the grocery store) GET IT. In the US kit kats are made by Hershey. Internationally they're made by nestle - so the chocolate will be different - better, smoother, chocolatey-er. Same goes for most of the US-based but sold internationally chocolates - they're is a different chocolate standard in other countries that basically means sweeter and milkier  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Jan 1, 2015)

@@Kelli glad everyone was ok. I haven't liked firecrackers since the time we were setting off bottle rockets and one of them fell into the milk jug they were launching them from. They started dropping in matches and running back and nothing. I was hiding behind a car at this point and my youngest brother goes and looks in the milk jug just as it goes off. We all just stared at him with our mouths open and he stared back. He eventually starts crying that his face and ears hurt and we all run inside. All of his eyelashes, eyebrows and the front of his hair got singed off and besides feeling like he'd been slapped he was fine. I had to be 12 or 13 and was the oldest out there and he is about 6 years younger.


----------



## wadedl (Jan 1, 2015)

whoops double post


----------



## Kelli (Jan 1, 2015)

@@wadedl omg. I would be freaked after that, too! I've never been much of a fireworks person. I sometimes won't even go to the big professional ones on the 4th.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 1, 2015)

Yay, happy not-2014! 

Oh, Edgar.  I have this tall kitty climbing tree with a cube at the top, and there's a hole on the front of the cube so kitties can climb in and hang out.  Oh, hey, here it is, with about twenty pounds of Oscar *stuffed* inside:







So.  *Of course* Edgar likes to sit *on top* of the cube, and when he wants to get down, he grabs the inside of the hole and *flips* over like some sort of circus performer.  Or John Woo action hero.

And now I'm caffeinated and fed, so it's time to put on socks and a sweatshirt (it's cold in my apartment, but I'm not willing to turn on the heat right now, especially since I'll warm up once I start moving around) so I can work in the Secret Lair some more.  I'm trying to push myself back into WORK ON THAT ROOM on my days off so I will be in that mode when I take a vacation week this month.  I'm not actually *going* anywhere.  I just feel like taking that week off because I can. 

ETA:  In related news, I need some speakers for my laptop.  Preferably something from amazon (I have a credit), and I'm thinking something in the $50 range.  They will be used almost entirely in the Secret Lair (it's supposed to be my master bedroom) for Hulu and Netflix.  I don't need a high-end sound system.  I just want something with clearer (non-tinny) and slightly louder sound than the one in my laptop.  Any suggestions?  I'm not familiar with speakers *at all*, and neither is anyone I know, so I'm completely lost.


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 1, 2015)

I get to be a reddit rematch santa, Yay shopping! I was hoping they'd have a little more info but I'll do the best I can with what I have. Anyone here have SS suggestions for people who travel?


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Jan 1, 2015)

Tweakabell said:


> I'm getting really tired of providing detailed information to CS and having it completely ignored by people who think they know best.


WORD!!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Jan 1, 2015)

Tweakabell said:


> I get to be a reddit rematch santa, Yay shopping! I was hoping they'd have a little more info but I'll do the best I can with what I have. Anyone here have SS suggestions for people who travel?



What's a reddit rematch santa?  IDEA:  Good headphones for the plane movies!!!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Jan 1, 2015)

usofjessamerica said:


> even if you see the regular milk chocolate kit kats at world market (they will have a different logo and more white in the packaging than one you'd see at the grocery store) GET IT.


I might walk over there in a bit will have to look for this!!!  YUMMY!!  Also will pop into Bath &amp; Body Works too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Walking is good, taking cash only...better.  Not having a car to drive large purchases home...BEST!! LOL!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy New Year!  Hope everyone has a wonderful 2015.  Seemed to be a sucky year for a lot of us last year, so yay for any improvements!


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 1, 2015)

BB019 said:


> What's a reddit rematch santa?  IDEA:  Good headphones for the plane movies!!!


It's for reddit users whose first SS didn't work out. You get to be SuperSanta! lol


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 1, 2015)

usofjessamerica said:


> Happy New Year!!!
> 
> I missed about 10 pages of this thread! Much love goes out those who had tough holidays and deaths in the family/friend circle xoxoxo
> 
> ...


I award to thee the prize for teaching me my first new thing of the year!  :wizard:

It's funny, I'm pretty sure I knew that the Japanese ones were made by Nestle but had never made the connection that they weren't made by them in the US.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 1, 2015)

ZeeOmega said:


> I award to thee the prize for teaching me my first new thing of the year!  :wizard:
> 
> It's funny, I'm pretty sure I knew that the Japanese ones were made by Nestle but had never made the connection that they weren't made by them in the US.


I NEED to try non-US ones, then...I hate Hershey's chocolate, it tastes like vomit to me!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 1, 2015)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I NEED to try non-US ones, then...I hate Hershey's chocolate, it tastes like vomit to me!


I'm waiting to see what my friend is bringing back from Japan!  She lives there but is home for a bit -- so I had to request these elusive Kit-Kats!

I've never really looked for them in stores. In fact I've never been to World Market, but it could happen.  I'm much more likely to go to Jungle Jim's than WM, lol.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 1, 2015)

Dear Amy Pascal:

I am watching (well, re-watching, in the case of the first two eps, since I can’t remember them at all right now) _Luther_.  That whole Idris Elba should be the next Bond thing?  I got your back.  I've been whining about this for *years*.  Just ask my coworkers.  *Please* decide that the next person you want to royally piss off is Rush Limbaugh. (Side note:  James Bond is always Scottish?  Huh.  That will probably come as a shock to Daniel Craig.  And Timothy Dalton.  And Pierce Brosnan.  And Roger Moore.  And Barry Nelson.  And David Niven.  And George Lazenby.  I’m not touching that racist diatribe about what Jay-Z likes to drink.)

Love,
Someone who read the entire original Fleming series when she was thirteen or so and staying at her grandparents during the summer and thus got to know Bond from the *books* and not the *movies*.  (I think they might have been my dad’s.)

(I’m trying to decide whether Idris Elba is a little too gray in the beard and hair department, but Bond isn’t supposed to be a young kid, so bits of silver should be okay.)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 1, 2015)

@ JUNGLE JIM'S!!!! (I'm from Cincinnati, but currently living in NC) I miss that place so much.  I'm so adding that to the list of things to do the next time we go home to visit!!!

For anyone who has never heard of the awesomeness that is Jungle Jim's... here ya go!

http://www.junglejims.com/


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 1, 2015)

magicalmom said:


> @ JUNGLE JIM'S!!!! (I'm from Cincinnati, but currently living in NC) I miss that place so much.  I'm so adding that to the list of things to do the next time we go home to visit!!!
> 
> For anyone who has never heard of the awesomeness that is Jungle Jim's... here ya go!
> 
> http://www.junglejims.com/


I have a little routine -- Ikea, Jungle Jim's and Schlotzkys.  It's a little under 2 hours to drive there, but soooo worth it!  

OTOH World Market is about 20 min away, lol.  

Priorities, ya know?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 1, 2015)

Jungle Jim's is so worth it!  I actually used to live in Hamilton, so like only 20 minutes away.  I would also drive to freakin' Chicago to go to Ikea, so when they opened the West Chester one just a few months AFTER I moved away, I just raged.  So mad.  2 hours is definitely worth it!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 1, 2015)

I do think that getting your hands on non-US nestle kit kats are well worth it!!! @@yousoldtheworld it's soooo good.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 1, 2015)

I've never been to a Jungle Jims but THERE IS AN OLIVE BAR AND I NEED TO LIVE THERE


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 1, 2015)

Shalott said:


> Argh, random but I forgot to buy dry cat food today, so I had to give my kitty canned and he is super mad and howling about it outside my door.
> 
> Who else has a cat that hates "luxury" food? LOL, I think it is for the same reason he loves bread so much, but never meat or fish.
> 
> He also loves Cheetos. And french fries. :wassatt:


I feel like this comic is appropriate:

http://www.breakingcatnews.com/comic/the-people-bought-expensive-cat-food/


----------



## Kelli (Jan 1, 2015)

@ OMG Schlotzky's?!?! I haven't been to one of those in ages. There was one located  near us back in the...90's? Mmmm sourdough. It closed and the building has changed to many things (I think it's a Subway now), but we still remember it as Schlotzsky's &amp; miss the sourdough -I'd never had it before-. Didn't know that there were any around still.

I am envious of all of you and your IKEA's. I drool over their catalogs, but there aren't any close to me (though I think they put one about 2 hours away, so soommeeedaaayy I will get to go!)

Jungle Jim's looks awesome.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 1, 2015)

My cats *love* cornstarch packing foam. IT IS NOT EVEN FOOD. THEY DO NOT EVEN CARE.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 1, 2015)

Kelli said:


> @ OMG Schlotzky's?!?! I haven't been to one of those in ages. There was one located  near us back in the...90's? Mmmm sourdough. It closed and the building has changed to many things (I think it's a Subway now), but we still remember it as Schlotzsky's &amp; miss the sourdough -I'd never had it before-. Didn't know that there were any around still.
> 
> I am envious of all of you and your IKEA's. I drool over their catalogs, but there aren't any close to me (though I think they put one about 2 hours away, so soommeeedaaayy I will get to go!)
> 
> Jungle Jim's looks awesome.


I was over the moon when the Cinci Ikea opened.  I went over the moon a second time when I learned there was a Schlotzsky's (or two) on the way HOME from there!!  All of the Indy locations closed years ago.  I know there was one near the airport (also near my first teaching job), so that would have been 1998.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Okay -- now I want Schlotzsky's.  Like RIGHT now.  Gas is cheap -- ROAD TRIP!  lololol -- I don't even need to go to Ikea, yeah...  I kinda do.  Ooooooh.  Tempting....


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 1, 2015)

meaganola said:


> My cats *love* cornstarch packing foam. IT IS NOT EVEN FOOD. THEY DO NOT EVEN CARE.


I tried using corn litter (World's Best or something) not long after I got my cats. The one that I worry will one day accidentally kill himself promptly went about eating it. I promptly went about finding a replacement for that!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 2, 2015)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I was over the moon when the Cinci Ikea opened.  I went over the moon a second time when I learned there was a Schlotzsky's (or two) on the way HOME from there!!  All of the Indy locations closed years ago.  I know there was one near the airport (also near my first teaching job), so that would have been 1998.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Okay -- now I want Schlotzsky's.  Like RIGHT now.  Gas is cheap -- ROAD TRIP!  lololol -- I don't even need to go to Ikea, yeah...  I kinda do.  Ooooooh.  Tempting....


Pick me up and let's go!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 2, 2015)

I may or may not be removing the wintery Yule LE stuff from my Elfster list and planning to start to prepare it for midsummer...lol


----------



## meaganola (Jan 2, 2015)

ZeeOmega said:


> I tried using corn litter (World's Best or something) not long after I got my cats. The one that I worry will one day accidentally kill himself promptly went about eating it. I promptly went about finding a replacement for that!


I can totally see these two doing that.  Not the best at self-preservation aside from knowing how to be freakishly adorable.



yousoldtheworld said:


> I may or may not be removing the wintery Yule LE stuff from my Elfster list and planning to start to prepare it for midsummer...lol


Yes!  I'm hoping people get their lists (tip:  many lists for many different categories of things, each with fifty or fewer items on them because Elfster gets weird with long lists) ready *now* so they're not scrambling trying to figure out how to use Elfster at the last minute!  That thing is *super* handy.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 2, 2015)

I find that making those wishlists kind of helps dull my shopping compulsion...it's nice!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 2, 2015)

meaganola said:


> I can totally see these two doing that.  Not the best at self-preservation aside from knowing how to be freakishly adorable.
> 
> Yes!  I'm hoping people get their lists (tip:  many lists for many different categories of things, each with fifty or fewer items on them because Elfster gets weird with long lists) ready *now* so they're not scrambling trying to figure out how to use Elfster at the last minute!  That thing is *super* handy.


Any word on if there's gonna be a Midsummer Nails Only in addition to Midsummer Swap. I would love to do Nails. I've done Secret Santa for Nails twice now and it has been so much fun shopping for my giftee each time, although I recently found my reveal photos from last year on my memory card and realized I never did post what I got.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 2, 2015)

PeridotCricket said:


> Any word on if there's gonna be a Midsummer Nails Only in addition to Midsummer Swap. I would love to do Nails. I've done Secret Santa for Nails twice now and it has been so much fun shopping for my giftee each time, although I recently found my reveal photos from last year on my memory card and realized I never did post what I got.


We haven't started discussing anything about it beyond the fact that there will be a Midsummer exchange.


----------



## chelsealynn (Jan 2, 2015)

I just found out that I have the flu today    .  Been feeling crummy since yesterday but my boyfriend dragged me to the local urgent care this evening and I tested positive for the flu.  I even got a flu shot a few months ago.  Ughh!!!  This is no way to start off the new year.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 2, 2015)

chelsealynn said:


> I just found out that I have the flu today    .  Been feeling crummy since yesterday but my boyfriend dragged me to the local urgent care this evening and I tested positive for the flu.  I even got a flu shot a few months ago.  Ughh!!!  This is no way to start off the new year.


I seem to recall a recent conversation (with relatives?  Coworkers?) about the fact that the flu strain everyone got a shot for this year turned out to be a completely different strain than the one that is actually going around, so that was a waste of everyone's tie and money.  That happened to me one year, which happened to be the one year I got a flu shot.  1995, I think?  Something like that.  I remember that I was living by the Space Needle, so it was definitely the mid-'90s.  I swore off flu shots after that.


----------



## chelsealynn (Jan 2, 2015)

meaganola said:


> I seem to recall a recent conversation (with relatives?  Coworkers?) about the fact that the flu strain everyone got a shot for this year turned out to be a completely different strain than the one that is actually going around, so that was a waste of everyone's tie and money.  That happened to me one year, which happened to be the one year I got a flu shot.  1995, I think?  Something like that.  I remember that I was living by the Space Needle, so it was definitely the mid-'90s.  I swore off flu shots after that.


Yeah, I actually heard something similar to that as well (after I had rec'd the shot).  I think flu shots are pretty much just 'the best guess' at what will be active each year.  I always like to get one since I work with children but definitely could have saved myself the arm pain this year.


----------



## SaraP (Jan 2, 2015)

I think I have it too, but I was just sick before Christmas... Grrrrr! I never get the flu shot, I think I built my immune system this way. Although sick twice in 2 weeks has me rethinking how strong it is.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jan 2, 2015)

@@yousoldtheworld Yup, I've started my Midsummer list too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

  I have yet to drag myself to the PO to mail out Thank You cards, I'm trying to wait until things are less hectic around here. I swear I am not an ingrate y'all.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 2, 2015)

Bwahahaha, I just looked up one of my college nicknames (circa 1990, given to me by fellow college band member), just to see if there was anyone out there using it because I was thinking about using it as a username somewhere.  As it turns out, it's actually a word on Urban Dictionary, and the definition is "a person who is the very definition of cool."  So...  Not using that name.  (On the up side, at least it's nice and not a scandalous definition I couldn't repeat in front of my father or small children.)


----------



## onelilspark (Jan 3, 2015)

My husband had the flu the week before Christmas, but I've somehow managed to avoid getting it. I did get the flu shot and he didn't. It's the first time in years that I've gotten the flu shot (I always get sick from vaccines, so I avoid the ones aren't necessary. Sure enough, the day after I got the shot I was running  a fever and generally felt crappy, but it went away after 24 hours.)  Feel better @@chelsealynn!

We're making a big trip to Ikea today (it's a little over an hour's drive) so I can make a vanity. I'm pretty stoked about it.


----------



## Kelli (Jan 3, 2015)

@@onelilspark That sounds so fun! The vanity part of course  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i go on ikea's site and look for things to make a custom vanity out of.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 3, 2015)

I had a dream last night that I had some sub box that was going to be including this big wall shelf thing, about three inches thick/deep and probably 3'X4' with a bunch of tiny shelves to put little knick knacks on, but I was going to use it for makeup because *of course* I would.  It was bright turquoise, bordering on teal.  I was waiting for it to hurry up and arrive so I could get it up on the wall already.  Then it shifted into this weird dream about a very pregnant Cordelia from _Buffy_ married to Stiles from _Teen Wolf_ going to dinner at some fancy restaurant, and then it got weird.

ETA:  New rule.  I can get cupcakes as long as they are consumed while cleaning/organizing/etc.  (A cupcake shop just opened -- like the grand opening was less than four hours ago -- about a block away from me!  Time to get a box of sugary goodness and spend some quality time working on the Secret Lair!)


----------



## wadedl (Jan 3, 2015)

My husband skipped San Francisco and we are in Portland today. Got here after 1 in the morning. Getting gas was weird, they pump it for you! My husband got a ticket, 30 mph speed limit in sleeping towns felt super slow on the 101 and the we got on the 5 and it had speed limits down to 50! In California the freeways are 65 and 75.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 3, 2015)

wadedl said:


> My husband skipped San Francisco and we are in Portland today. Got here after 1 in the morning. Getting gas was weird, they pump it for you! My husband got a ticket, 30 mph speed limit in sleeping towns felt super slow on the 101 and the we got on the 5 and it had speed limits down to 50! In California the freeways are 65 and 75.


Yay, Stumptown!  We got the weather all ready just for you!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 3, 2015)

wadedl said:


> My husband skipped San Francisco and we are in Portland today. Got here after 1 in the morning. Getting gas was weird, they pump it for you! My husband got a ticket, 30 mph speed limit in sleeping towns felt super slow on the 101 and the we got on the 5 and it had speed limits down to 50! In California the freeways are 65 and 75.


I remember being surprised about the gas in OR thing, too!  I wish we still had full service stations.  Our last chain closed last year.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Bye bye Swifty gas.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jan 3, 2015)

wadedl said:


> My husband skipped San Francisco and we are in Portland today. Got here after 1 in the morning. Getting gas was weird, they pump it for you! My husband got a ticket, 30 mph speed limit in sleeping towns felt super slow on the 101 and the we got on the 5 and it had speed limits down to 50! In California the freeways are 65 and 75.


There are stretches of popular freeway here in SoCal that are 55 mph (110 N and 10 E).


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 3, 2015)

The idea of having to wait for someone to pump my gas weirds me out. I'm a lazy person but I also get things done I don't like waiting around for other people to do it for me.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 3, 2015)

I hate the idea of anyone messing with my car and was sure I would end up getting gas in Vancouver when I moved here because I WANT TO PUMP MY OWN GAS, but you get really, *really* used to it.  Like "I could save five bucks if I refueled now, but that would mean getting out of my car.  Eh, I'll just wait until I get back across the bridge.  I think I have enough fumes to get there.  I hope."  And the gas pump guys are usually *right there* (at least they are in Portland) because they want to get you refueled and out of there.  They usually have to wait for *me* to find the latch release for my gas cap door (I've only had the car seven and a half years!  Why would I have figured out where that lever is located by now?).

(When I lived in the Seattle area, pretty much every place was self-serve, and I worked with a guy who *refused* to pump his own gas.  He would *stand next to his car* until someone offered to do it for him.  Most of those people were just gas station customers, not employees.)

ETA:  In unrelated news, the past few weeks (one three-day week due to bereavement leave, two weeks with days off on Thursdays) have *completely* thrown me off, and I keep having to double-check and make sure today is Saturday.  I keep thinking it's Sunday for some reason.  And I work the next two weeks and then have MLK week off, so that's not helping, either!


----------



## wadedl (Jan 3, 2015)

We had Big Ass Sandwiches! They were awesome! Now we're going to eat pizza


----------



## meaganola (Jan 3, 2015)

wadedl said:


> We had Big Ass Sandwiches! They were awesome! Now we're going to eat pizza


Ooh, pizza from where?  Wait, how can you have room for pizza after a BAS?  Especially if Brian was working today.  I think he usually works on Saturdays.  It might just be because I'm a former regular, but I swear he makes sandwiches extra-big when he's at the grill.

(I used to work in a building about four blocks from where their cart used to be.  I probably went once a week or so.)

(Another sandwich place to check out:  Bunk Sandwiches.  There are a few different locations as well as Bunk Bar.  I recommend the Cubano.  Or tuna melt.  Mmmm, Bunk.)


----------



## wadedl (Jan 3, 2015)

meaganola said:


> Ooh, pizza from where? Wait, how can you have room for pizza after a BAS? Especially if Brian was working today. I think he usually works on Saturdays. It might just be because I'm a former regular, but I swear he makes sandwiches extra-big when he's at the grill.
> 
> (I used to work in a building about four blocks from where their cart used to be. I probably went once a week or so.)
> 
> (Another sandwich place to check out: Bunk Sandwiches. There are a few different locations as well as Bunk Bar. I recommend the Cubano. Or tuna melt. Mmmm, Bunk.)


We bought 2 for four people around noon along with truffle fries. The kids snacked on truffle fries as we drove around and there were so many left. We got Baby Doll Pizza but wanted some by Powells but did not feel like driving back. We also have a box of Voodoo Doughnuts.


----------



## dancersmum (Jan 4, 2015)

Happy new year everyone!

@@LadyK - congrats and welcome to the world Molly 

@ - do you guys have the peanut butter kitkats?  I've had them in London - and they were sooooo good.  I won't eat hersheys or most american chocolate bars as I can't find the chocolate taste...but I'm a dark chocolate person and have become more of a chocolate snob in an effort to cut the amount I will eat nowadays lol

Finally back to normal internet but sad to be home - real life starts tomorrow and I will miss chilling with hubby &amp; the kids - I love holiday time with family - but its time to start working to pay for the next one.


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 4, 2015)

Ewww more children GROOOOOOSSSSSS


----------



## meaganola (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm starting to get to the point where I don't want to go grocery shopping or run errands -- like, at all, not just this weekend -- and just want to stay home on weekends and days off, but I desperately need to go pick up at least coffee (I think I have enough for one more turbo-strength cup, which will get me through Saturday since I take full advantage of the free coffee at work, but that means I'll be screwed Sunday) and English muffins/bagels (for breakfast this week).  Ugh.  Don't wanna.  I think I got so used to just staying home and working on the Secret Lair that I've settled into a routine where OF COURSE that's what I do *every* weekend.

ETA:  I have found the one thing that will get me out of the apartment and to the store *now*.  I am almost out of toilet paper.  There's no putting that purchase off for another week.


----------



## onelilspark (Jan 4, 2015)

Kelli said:


> @@onelilspark That sounds so fun! The vanity part of course  i go on ikea's site and look for things to make a custom vanity out of.


I got it mostly set up! I still need some accessories to bring in some color, but I have the basics set up. I'm so excited!  (Pic under spoiler if anyone is curious.)



Spoiler


----------



## SaraP (Jan 4, 2015)

@@onelilspark what a perfect fit! I really like that set up =)


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 4, 2015)

Had a request for the finished product:


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 5, 2015)

Tweakabell said:


> Had a request for the finished product:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So beautiful!


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 5, 2015)

Thank you, it was a lot of work. it ended up probably being 30-35 manhours. I cant feel the tips of my thumb/index finger.

I love how my kitties dive for the door when I'm bringing in groceries. As picky as they are about water and the fuss they make when the food is low it would be like sending blue-bloods out to be homeless...


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 7, 2015)

This is so completely random, but I felt like I had to share. I was flipping my hair over last night (I know that it's bad to do with curls but I wasn't going anywhere!), because I was trying to figure out the what the heck was going on with the way it was drying lately and then I suddenly thought of that scene in Princess Diaries 2 where Mia does the same thing to get a bit of volume in her hair. And then out of nowhere it struck me that "Oh hey! I think her love interest was played by Chris Pine!" *checks IMDB* "It was Chris Pine!"

Ah, Mighty Eyebrow Boy.  :wub:


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 7, 2015)

Just coming to gripe that my rematch-ee just posted their stupid gift from their original person so I now have stuff I have to return to Amazon. For other reasons I'm not going into 2015 sucks already


----------



## lovepink (Jan 7, 2015)

@@tweakabell If the things in the boxes are just for your former giftee when whatever catrier delivers them return them to sender. You don't have to pay shipping and your account will be credited.

And sorry that 2015 is off to an icky start!


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 7, 2015)

No they're already out of the boxes and were being prepared for wrapping. I'll just give most of it to hubby I guess. I don't want to deal with the post office, I have things that have to be mailed already and don't want to deal with em


----------



## Shalott (Jan 9, 2015)

Is it just me, or does it feel like everything is moving at rate of molasses? I mean, my kids went back to school this week and each days seems like it is waaaayy longer than 24 hours. I;m not bored per se, but the same amount of activities that filled the day in December only take until dinner in January? It is so odd, and I feel really weird about it!

Maybe when my school starts again things will speed up!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 9, 2015)

Shalott said:


> Is it just me, or does it feel like everything is moving at rate of molasses? I mean, my kids went back to school this week and each days seems like it is waaaayy longer than 24 hours. I;m not bored per se, but the same amount of activities that filled the day in December only take until dinner in January? It is so odd, and I feel really weird about it!
> 
> Maybe when my school starts again things will speed up!


Weird week here as well.  I did the usual 'get psyched up to go back to school' - and went for a day before having the next 4 off due to weather.  Last year we ended up having all five days off during the first week back.  Wouldn't it be nice if next year we could plan to have three weeks off for break?  lol.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 9, 2015)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Weird week here as well.  I did the usual 'get psyched up to go back to school' - and went for a day before having the next 4 off due to weather.  Last year we ended up having all five days off during the first week back.  Wouldn't it be nice if next year we could plan to have three weeks off for break?  lol.


Yes, funny how it stayed disturbingly warm and just WAITED until break was over! We had delays Monday and Tuesday, then the last 3 have been cancelled.

It's nice not to go out and this and all, but...so not good for my already messed up sleep schedule and general routine, ahh.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 9, 2015)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Yes, funny how it stayed disturbingly warm and just WAITED until break was over! We had delays Monday and Tuesday, then the last 3 have been cancelled.
> 
> It's nice not to go out and this and all, but...so not good for my already messed up sleep schedule and general routine, ahh.


It's bizarre for sure.  I don't know when I'm supposed to drink coffee!  Yesterday I was still drinking it at 3PM right before I took a nap!  

It's so weird.  Unless they cancel the night before I find that I compulsively check my phone even after I've seen the first 'closed' text/call.  I'm always fearful that it was just a dream.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 9, 2015)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> It's bizarre for sure.  I don't know when I'm supposed to drink coffee!  Yesterday I was still drinking it at 3PM right before I took a nap!
> 
> It's so weird.  Unless they cancel the night before I find that I compulsively check my phone even after I've seen the first 'closed' text/call.  I'm always fearful that it was just a dream.


What I hate is that my school system will NOT just cancel the night before. No matter what the forecast says, they always call a 2 hour delay, which gives me a lot of anxiety because I wake up and have to sit there and think "what if they don't cancel? What if I have to go out in 40 below temps and roads drifted shut??"  JUST CANCEL THE NIGHT BEFORE.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 9, 2015)

If this year is like last year, we will have three more weeks of 40-something degrees and rainy, and then all hell will break loose. This is *not* a city that can deal with snow. I'm hoping that it hits MLK week because I'm taking that week off and had been planning on a trip to Planet Couch anyway.


----------



## wadedl (Jan 9, 2015)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Weird week here as well. I did the usual 'get psyched up to go back to school' - and went for a day before having the next 4 off due to weather. Last year we ended up having all five days off during the first week back. Wouldn't it be nice if next year we could plan to have three weeks off for break? lol.


My kids get 3 weeks off! It's nice being able to go on vacation the week after everyone went back to school.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 9, 2015)

@@wadedl where do you live so we can all move there?  :smilehappyyes:


----------



## SaraP (Jan 9, 2015)

My dad's (newer) kids have 3 weeks off too, but they only get Thursday/Friday for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Shalott (Jan 9, 2015)

Ha ha, I will pass on the 3-week winter break!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's all I can do to keep myself and my kids sane for two weeks, especially since their dad works holidays and weekends so the three of us go stir crazy. Our daytime temps never went below 40, though, so I did kick them outside sometimes when things got to be a little too much, but since there is such a large age gap between them (6 years) it is hard to find things that one will enjoy that isn't too slow/boring/fast/difficult for the other!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 9, 2015)

Yeah, while it's been a nice novelty having the break (this is my first year not working in healthcare...so not used to this!) I find that having too much free time can be kind of bad for my mindset and my wallet. Hopefully the weather clears up so I can go back to work next week!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 9, 2015)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Yeah, while it's been a nice novelty having the break (this is my first year not working in healthcare...so not used to this!) I find that having too much free time can be kind of bad for my mindset and my wallet. Hopefully the weather clears up so I can go back to work next week!


I hear ya.  I escaped the house for a few hours today and it was bad.  Bad on the wallet.  Oomph.

I'm afraid to go over to the 100 days thread, lol.  Hanging head in shame, for sure.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm having pizza Spaghettios for dinner.  Meh.  They're not the best thing is the world, but they're edible, and they were a buck, so whatever.  I won't be buying them again, and I don 't recommend them if you haven't already bought them, but, again, a buck, and I had already bought them, so whatever.


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 9, 2015)

My go to for spaghettios is the ones with meatballs but I haven't had em in years.


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 9, 2015)

My dinner is broccoli and cheddar soup with Goldfish in it, I highly recommend it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


----------



## saku (Jan 9, 2015)

so cold today at high 5F with -14F 'feels like' temp. tomorrow will be nicer at 29F, which means a trip to starbucks, my favorite place to do work!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 9, 2015)

@@tweakabell One of my favorites!  I'm coming over!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 9, 2015)

My early dinner was mac and cheese with hot sauce on it (I'm not a big mac and cheese fan). Now I'm hungry again and am thinking about Beefaroni as a midnight snack...haha. Gross, but...everything else I have requires real cooking. Damn you, arctic tundra, and being stranded in the house...


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 10, 2015)

meaganola said:


> @@tweakabell One of my favorites!  I'm coming over!


I buy the packs at Costco, it's one of those things I'm always in the mood for (W or W/Out Goldfish). While I wish I could find a cheaper set I can't count how much it's saved me from eating out.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 10, 2015)

Tonight was pizza with the school friends -- we got together even though school was out.  And then cheez-its.  (blaming @@meaganola for this obsession, lol).

I can't complain too much -- two days w/o pop here, yay!


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 10, 2015)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Tonight was pizza with the school friends -- we got together even though school was out.  And then cheez-its.  (blaming @@meaganola for this obsession, lol).
> 
> I can't complain too much -- two days w/o pop here, yay!


Oh god I'd kill for Dr Pepper right now but I just can't have it, I had to give it up this past month Diet included. I had switched to Diet as a "have my cake and eat it too" kinda thing but I was just downing them like water and my teeth can't handle that the same way my waist can't handle drinking Regular.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 10, 2015)

I don't like diet pop, sadly.  I don't mind artificial sweeteners (as I drink the heck of out of Crystal Light), but a coke over crushed ice is my vice.  I realized it just wasn't tasting right and then drank my supply of Sprite.  I usually only have Sprite if I have a cold, so it was kind of weird that it tasted soo good.

I kept telling myself I'd only have a Coke now and then.  Well, it turned into more now and less then.  I still have a few cans of coke, but I'm not tempted.  I do NOT need the empty calories.  

So I'm drinking cran-grape juice, which yeah, has a ton of sugar, but at least it has some potassium and vitamin C.

Maybe you can snag a Dr Pepper lip balm!!!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 10, 2015)

I don't like normal diet coke/soda in general, but I don't mind Cherry Coke Zero, so I'll have one of those once in a while.

I was drinking way too much of it, though, so now my goal is 64 ounces of water a day, and if I drink all of that, I can supplement it with a coke or some iced tea.


----------



## SaraP (Jan 10, 2015)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I hear ya.  I escaped the house for a few hours today and it was bad.  Bad on the wallet.  Oomph.
> 
> I'm afraid to go over to the 100 days thread, lol.  Hanging head in shame, for sure.


This is why I'm just lurking there and couldn't commit :blush:

Dinner was seared ahi tuna and a peanut noodle dish that's so easy but really good.

Diet Cherry Dr. Pepper is my favorite, even the hubbs will drink it and he won't *do  anything with fake sugar.


----------



## Shalott (Jan 10, 2015)

Wahh my dinner was salad with no dressing, saltines and water. :scared: I could have had fat-free chicken noodle soup, too, but canned soup has so much sodium it gives me a headache.

And no, I'm not punishing myself; I have gallstones but I will not have surgery unless it is a literal emergency-room emergency. General anesthesia is one of my huge panic triggers, so I'd rather deal with the stones then deal with the panic. :sdrop:

I did stop drinking soda last year - that was frikken hard. Even to this day I cave a drink a Coke on special occasions, now and then. But I still do Ginger Ale for upset tummies, and the flavored Perrier are AWESOME when you're dying for a soda but don't want to break down and drink one. The Pomegranate Grapefruit is my favorite, but the orange is second! Lemon-Lime is fine, too, you'd expect it tastes like Sprite, but it doesn't so I don't really favor it. :smileno:

Edit because I can't tell my fruits apart.


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 10, 2015)

Diet was definitely an adjustment. I found because I had such a long love affair with Dr. P it didn't taste so I drank Diet sodas of things I didn't have such a strong connection with (Coke Zero, Sprite Zero, Shasta Black Cherry) after being off normal Dr. P for awhile Diet didn't taste off anymore.

@@yousoldtheworld Cherry Coke Zero is AWESOME!


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 10, 2015)

I don't think people realize how hard kicking soda is. My mom quit cold turkey over a year then had a few bad months of I've had a bad day I need a coke and had to start all over again because she got back in the habit of drinking it (albeit less than originally It's very easy to fall back into the habit of drinking it because it's EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 10, 2015)

@@yousoldtheworld -- Have you seen the forecast for Sunday?  I'm smack dab in the middle of the predicted ice storm -- 0.25" of ice is no freaking joke.  (Kicking myself for even mentioning our ice storm from a few years ago.)

@@SaraP -- I need this 100 day thing to work, but I am going to have to adjust my rules.  At least I've been pretty mindful (until today) of what I've been doing.  I went in for the $29 skincare kit and to use my 10% coupon before it expired.  Well, I kind of ended up almost halfway to re-VIB'ing.  I'm pissed b/c my points don't add up and I got charged 100 points for redeeming.  I didn't redeem a damn thing.  I just wanted that free sample bag of foils.  Free my a$$.  No way would I spent points on foils.  Grrr.

I had to go out in the garage a few minutes ago and noticed one lonely can of Sprite.  I resisted.  (But I DO love mixing Sprite and grape juice.  Stay strong.)


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 10, 2015)

Tweakabell said:


> I don't think people realize how hard kicking soda is. My mom quit cold turkey over a year then had a few bad months of I've had a bad day I need a coke and had to start all over again because she got back in the habit of drinking it (albeit less than originally It's very easy to fall back into the habit of drinking it because it's EVERYWHERE!


Agreed.  I quit it from Dec 13 - May 14.  And then life happened and I picked it up again.  I'm nowhere near as addicted as I was prior to quitting, but dang.  It is way too easy to just grab one.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 10, 2015)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> @@yousoldtheworld -- Have you seen the forecast for Sunday?  I'm smack dab in the middle of the predicted ice storm -- 0.25" of ice is no freaking joke.  (Kicking myself for even mentioning our ice storm from a few years ago.)


I feel like I"m never going to get back to work, lol. 

The ice storm a while back, I literally thought I was going to die. I was in college, living in an apartment..when it hit, we lost all the power in my town, I was alone, had no phone, no car, no way to contact anyone, and when I went outside there was no life and no power for as far as I could see. I didn't know waht the hell was going on. I lived liek that, eating soggy brown lettuce and stale bread for 6 days, before my parents found out about the storm and came and rescued me.

The only way they found out was when my uncle got sent here from his home in South Carolina to work on the power lines and he called them to ask if I still lived where the storm was. CRAZY.


----------



## Kelli (Jan 10, 2015)

My family calls me a Dr Pepper-aholic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was just reading an article about the withdrawl symptoms of caffeine and any time in the past I have tried to quit, the headaches I got were the most excruciating thing and I always start drinking it again. I need to stop, it has wreaked havoc on my teeth and waistline...and yet I never do. I also try cutting back and eventually I am back to the normal amount. I can't stand diet of pretty much anything, but can do Cherry Coke Zero. I also love the Vitamin Water Zero, but without the fizz, those didn't help me cut back...but I should try again!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 10, 2015)

SOmetimes I can kill a soda craving by mixing a bit of frozen juice concentrate (I try to get the kind with no sugar added) with some club soda...still has some sugar but at least it has vitamins, etc?  OR, the Mio stuff you add to water is also good in the carbonated water.

But sometimes there's just no replacement for the coke, frankly. It really is hard to quit completely!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 10, 2015)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I feel like I"m never going to get back to work, lol.
> 
> The ice storm a while back, I literally thought I was going to die. I was in college, living in an apartment..when it hit, we lost all the power in my town, I was alone, had no phone, no car, no way to contact anyone, and when I went outside there was no life and no power for as far as I could see. I didn't know waht the hell was going on. I lived liek that, eating soggy brown lettuce and stale bread for 6 days, before my parents found out about the storm and came and rescued me.
> 
> The only way they found out was when my uncle got sent here from his home in South Carolina to work on the power lines and he called them to ask if I still lived where the storm was. CRAZY.


Oh that sounds horrible!  I remember people so many people from work headed south to hotels.  I wish they would have said something -- I had heat, power and food.  My world was totally unchanged -- except for not going to work.  lol.


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 10, 2015)

@@Kelli the headaches are bad I won't lie but they don't last much longer than a week (and this is coming from at times 6 a day) Drink LOTS OF WATER.

It sounds like you're like me, it was a running joke if you cut me I'd bleed Dr. P.  I unfortunately have found I can't moderate it, it's all or nothing. Every time I was doing good and thought oh I can have just one I went right back to my before habits.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 10, 2015)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Oh that sounds horrible!  I remember people so many people from work headed south to hotels.  I wish they would have said something -- I had heat, power and food.  My world was totally unchanged -- except for not going to work.  lol.


It sucked, a lot. It was so cold that when I peed, it steamed...since I had no power and no flashlights or anything, all I could do was read by candlelight until I ran out of candles. I swore after that I'd keep flashlights, a can opener, and a camp stove or charcoal grill on hand at all times!

It was when I lived in Muncie and my family was an hour and a half away, far enough to not know what was going on. It happened right at the end of break, so a lot of students were still gone. I guess they were letting people crash on campus, but I was off campus and had no way of knowing that. Terrible! Why do I still live in Indiana? (Oh, because moving is complicated and expensive, lol).


----------



## wadedl (Jan 10, 2015)

Being in this trip we have had long days and especially with Portland and Seattle massive amounts of caffeine were consumed. I kept dosing off in the car the one day I did not have coffee first thing in the morning(I was not driving but I don't ever sleep in cars) and my husband thought he had the flu with a massive headache our first morning in Utah and it did not go away until he got some diet dr pepper.

I like coke zero as my non coffee caffeine option. Regular soda tastes like pixie stix to me.

I live in the San Diego area and a couple of the elementary school districts along with the high school district are on modified year round with the 3 weeks off for winter break.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 10, 2015)

I managed to kick soda pretty much entirely.  Every once in a while -- like maybe once a month when it's not summer -- I'll have one.  And that's even counting my Soda Stream as soda.  In the summer, I do tend to drink more Soda Stream soda, but I'm drinking more fluids overall then, so it's basically in addition to all of the water I drink all day at work.  (And as an added bonus, I stress-drink water, so there are some days at work when I am refilling my water tumbler every time I get up from my desk to grab stuff off the copier.)  But caffeine?  Hardcore addict over here.  I prefer it in the form of strong coffee with milk and Sweet'n'Low.  The milk helps buffer my stomach, and the Sweet'n'Low makes it easier to drink a lot of it quickly. 

On the subject of Dr Pepper (and how annoying is the fact that it officially does not have a period after Dr?), I had a coworker who was *convinced* that it was made out of fermented prune juice -- until I made him read the ingredient list.   Regardless of whether it was before or after he found out it was not in fact fruit-based, he easily drank a six-pack of it every day.  He kept a case of it in his file cabinet.

(And my current favorite sound in the world:  My phone when another bid is placed on something I have up on eBay.  This afternoon, my favorite sound will change to my phone when a PayPal payment hits.  I should work on getting more stuff up today/tomorrow so the auctions end next weekend, thereby hopefully giving me more money to spend during vacation.  I'm not really going anywhere, but if I had extra money sitting in PayPal to play with, I could more easily justify gong to movies that week.)

ETA:  I make coffee so strong that I get a caffeine buzz even when I use decaf.  In unrelated news, I *just* realized that NWA's "Something 2 Dance 2" samples Sly &amp; the Family Stone's "Dance to the Music."  I was raised on Sly, and I've been listening to NWA since 1988, aka when they released _Straight Outta Compton_ (I was more interested in East Coast rap, especially Public Enemy, _Paul's Boutique_-era Beastie Boys, De La Soul, and Boogie Down Productions, but I did make an exception for this album.  Yes, I was in high school during quite possibly *the* greatest year for rap breakthroughs!).  *Why* did it take this long for me to notice that?


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 10, 2015)

So..  a few weeks/months ago I was on the hunt for a replacement pom hat.  I ordered one from BB and it was TIGHT.  I do not like tight.  My top knot does not like tight.

I ended up going to etsy and finding the most amazing woman!  I was ready to buy a stock hat from her, but mentioned that I would like something a little longer.  She custom made two hats in a day and shipped them two-day.  For $23 bucks inc shipping I now have two of the warmest, most amazing pieces of human headware ever created!  Here's the black one:





Her shop is:  https://www.etsy.com/shop/7SistersShop

PS -- It does look like her prices have changed a bit.  I think I paid the beanie price.  They are definitely worth at least the price she's asking.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 10, 2015)

Oooh, that looks cozy!  I'm tempted to order one to accommodate my top knot, too!  Of course, as soon as I do that, I'll spontaneously decide to chop all of my hair off, thereby eliminating the need for the extra length.


----------



## Kristy_Isabelle (Jan 10, 2015)

Showtime is free all weekend through my cable company and I just discovered I can watch every episode of the 4th season of Homeland on demand (YES!!!). Free viewing ends tomorrow night so looks like its an entire weekend on the couch cozied up in a warm blanket and reading a little MUT inbetween episodes! Oh this is so much better than cleaning all day 

Whoops, I think I posted this in the wrong section!


----------



## Kelli (Jan 10, 2015)

@@tweakabell it def. sounds like it's similar. The big family joke is my Dr Pepper consumption.

I haven't been doing the 100 day no-buy, (but I am now not working, at all so I haven't bought anything in that period lol)...but I have been following along and there have been so many good ideas in there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have started inventorying my stuff (so far, I have gotten through the lip products and the numbers are a wee bit too high LOL) and I have been trying to use stuff up. I finished off a body scrub today and am close on a hair masque that I have had sitting in my shower for over 3 years haha. It'll be nice to have a bit less clutter in the shower!

It's almost my Birthday and I have a $10 Sephora GC and I think I might grab, if they have them in store, the OCC Stained Gloss set that is $10 online and my Birthday gift sometime next week (or maybe the next week, the way the weather has been, I try to leave the house as little as possible lol).


----------



## Kelli (Jan 10, 2015)

So. I am reading an article/slideshow of '24 Things Women Should Stop Wearing After Turning 30' and it is ridiculous and obviously written by someone who doesn't really know what they are talking about. One thing is anything bedazzled. She then writes that bedazzling became popular in the early 2000's...um  this girl obviously did not grow up in the 80's dreaming of having her very own Bedazzler!!(I think they started out in the 70's...but I was born in the 80's and oh so badly wanted one!)

Also, of the 24 things, I being almost 32, must be a crime against humanity, since people have to see my horribly old self in about 11 of the 24 items!

She also says not to wear Abercrombie &amp; Fitch "do 30 year olds even fit in A&amp;F clothes?" I didn't realize that when someone hits 30 they instantly gain massive amounts of weight even if they were teeny tiny when they were 29 and "allowed" to wear such things LOL This slide show is cracking me up.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 10, 2015)

I had a Bedazzler in high school (class of '89 here)!  I remember Bedazzling a demin shirt with a guitar on the back of it in, like, 1986.  I actually Bedazzled a lot of stuff, but that guitar is the big standout in my mind for some reason.  My dad may still have the Bedazzler, although my mom may have tossed it.  (I remember embroidery being the big thing in the '70s, especially late '70s.  My mom used to make me super awesome embroidered shirts with, like, mushrooms and butterflies on them when I was seven or eight.)  Time to put on my sparkly blue eyeshadow and graphic t-shirt!  I have kitty litter to buy!  (I kind of wish I had a scrunchie, but diy twistbands are close enough for the purpose of annoying that writer, right?)  (I do think that some of the things on that list are things that you stop giving a shit about once you hit forty, like blue eyeshadow.  Most of the things on it were never things I did in the first place, like anything involving fur, even if it's fake.  I'm a lifelong resident of the Pacific Northwest.  That shit gets heavy and takes *forever* to dry -- if you're lucky enough for it to dry! -- if you get stuck in the rain.  And you *will* get stuck in the rain.)


----------



## Kelli (Jan 10, 2015)

Yeah, most of the list was stuff I don't do anyways (crop tops and mini skirts were never my thing lol)

I hate having boots with fur, but OMG do you know how hard it is to find any *winter* boots that don't have fur (in rural Michigan atleast LOL)? I have been looking for a few years now and haven't found any except some horrible moonboot style ones, that were just awful. So, I am still lacking winter boots. I am contemplating just buying some rain boots, so my pant legs can fit into them and I won't have to continue to suffer with drenched pant legs all day because I have to stand in nearly knee high snow to scrape ice off my car windows before leaving for the day.

Also, @@meaganola, my kid/tween self is sooo envious of your Bedazzler and Guitar bedazzled shirt&lt;3


----------



## meaganola (Jan 10, 2015)

@@Kelli Ah, but I had to be a teenager in the '80s. Do not recommend. Have you seen the hair?

In semi-related news, I need to take a shower (my scalp feels *horrible*. It DOES NOT LIKE it when I don't wash my hair every day), but this is what my lap looks like:


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 10, 2015)

Kelli said:


> Yeah, most of the list was stuff I don't do anyways (crop tops and mini skirts were never my thing lol)
> 
> I hate having boots with fur, but OMG do you know how hard it is to find any *winter* boots that don't have fur (in rural Michigan atleast LOL)? I have been looking for a few years now and haven't found any except some horrible moonboot style ones, that were just awful. So, I am still lacking winter boots. I am contemplating just buying some rain boots, so my pant legs can fit into them and I won't have to continue to suffer with drenched pant legs all day because I have to stand in nearly knee high snow to scrape ice off my car windows before leaving for the day.
> 
> Also, @@meaganola, my kid/tween self is sooo envious of your Bedazzler and Guitar bedazzled shirt&lt;3


Haha, I just get these boots for snow...they aren't the cutest in the world, but they could be far uglier and they are super comfy, they only have the fur stuff on the inside, but it dries quickly and is really warm. I'd like some cuter snow boots, but they're always super expensive and these get the job done.


----------



## Shalott (Jan 10, 2015)

Dude, I've never understood fashion. When I was in junior high, I wanted to simultaneously dress like Cher from _Clueless_ and Kate "Acid Burn" Libby from _Hackers_ so I had a whole wardrobe devoted to those two styles I wore on interchanging days.

In high school my friends and I all hooked up with gangbangers and my style was 100% chola. This went on until Junior year when I had to make new friends for reasons I'd rather not disclose, and I started doing whatever the eff I wanted. My entire wardrobe became leopard print. My senior prediction was "Open a cheetah farm and become a famous designer". :lol:

I haven't given up the leopard print to this day, but now I mostly wear leggings and tunics because I gained a ton of weight and hate uncomfortable clothes. Thus ends the story of my unfashionable life. :wizard:


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 10, 2015)

My personal aesthetic is "50s housewife mixed with toddler, sometimes on the way to a punk show, with glitter."


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 10, 2015)

Kelli said:


> I am contemplating just buying some rain boots, so my pant legs can fit into them and I won't have to continue to suffer with drenched pant legs all day because I have to stand in nearly knee high snow to scrape ice off my car windows before leaving for the day.


I lived in the midwest for most of my life and am embarrassed to say how long it took me to figure out how to keep my feet warm and dry. Most of the boots I tried would get ruined by salt or weren't waterproof enough. The thing that finally solved all my problems (er, my cold wet sad feet problems) was buying a few pairs of very thick woolen socks (TJ Maxx or Marshalls usually has a bunch), and a pair of cute rainboots that were big enough to wear with the socks.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm not sure what I wore pre-yoga pants.  I was, at least in my mind, fashionable in HS -- FORENZA!!  I even had the bears to go with my plethora of sweaters.  Plus there was a benetton phase and plenty of other names I don't remember.  I had lots of homemade clothes as a kid -- especially dresses.  But NO lace.  My mom didn't do lace since she was forced to wear it as a kid (born in 36).

I think once I started working in a hospital, my first real job after HS, I realized life was too short to wear much more than scrubs.  Tho there was that umbro shorts and sweatshirts phase in college.  I do remember getting dressed up for pre-rush.  Which probably explains why the sorority life was not for me -- too much maintenance.

I weighed 125 when I graduated from HS -- still have a pair of size 5 gap jeans to remind me (lol), but that quickly changed.  My black pants order just came from that annoying website Woman Within -- but yay for vanity sizing because I could order stuff w/o multiple Xs in the size!  I'd never ordered from there before an surprisingly I'm happy with everything.  Petite pants sell out so quickly in real life and it seems they specialize in the short and frumpy look.

I may always look like I'm wearing pajamas -- but if I'm going anywhere other than work, then I'm in full face w/ pajamas.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 10, 2015)

Haha, I worked in healthcare from the time I graduated high school (during the summers) until this August. I lived in scrubs and pajamas...which is comfy, sure, but I always felt so frumpy!

Now that I work at the school and can wear REAL PERSON clothes, I'm obsessed with cute dresses and tights and leggings and cardigans.


----------



## Kelli (Jan 10, 2015)

I bet the teen @@meaganola was awesomely 80's-tastic. 

I had dance recitals in the late 80's and early 90's and man did we have some amazing time appropriate costumes. One year we did a Polka styled tap dance wearing fluorescent yellow dresses that had orange and lime green stripes with ribbons and such that were black light reactant. The next year fuschia body suits with silver, black and fuchsia bands of sequin at the writes and calves, off the shoulder neckline, of course and super puffy black with glitter tutu's. It was glorious LOL. The music for the two jazz style dances we did in the fuchsia frock were the Bunny Hop and The Hand Jive from Grease haha. I miss dance class and the ridiculous stuff you get to get away with wearing! OH THE SPARKLE.

In middle school it was all about the jeans and flannel....and not necessarily because it was toward the end of the grunge era, but because it was a small Michigan farming town haha.

College I started dressing more uniquely, but I went to a private business university, so there was a lot of professional attire for the massive amounts of presentations I had to do.

I typically, in those days, used my hair as my way to stand out. I was starting to get into live music and stuff and started getting like asymmetrical spiky haircuts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Jan 10, 2015)

OMG you'll die when I admit to what I wore as a kid - I had three (not one, not two but *three*) sweaters that were horses for the arms, sort of like this but BOTH arms were horses:







I wore them every day. I pretended to be a horse at recess. I also still had friends, oddly enough - I wonder to this day how that was possible. :lol:

ETA: That is not me, nor is it my picture, BTW. I pulled it from Google Image search.


----------



## slinka (Jan 10, 2015)

Oh my goodness I have never seen or heard of such a sweater! It's hilariously awesome. My junior high/high-school fashion was slut-tastically Goth. Not much has changed, except my makeup is wayyyyyy better and I have a touch of *cute* or pastel stuff mixed in with the scary stuff.

I'm gonna be one weird old lady,methinks.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 10, 2015)

Oh, no, '80s!meaganola was *tragic*.  Let's not discuss her.  She was a lefty hippie teenger in a small, rural, extremely conservative town where everyone asked her if her peace signs were Satanic.  That town was so horrible and racist that I had a Jewish friend who was in all seriousness asked -- by multiple people -- where her horns were.  The bus ride to get to the mall (where the closest movie theatre was located) was an hour and a half long (it was only a twenty-minute drive, but she didn't have a license).  '90s!meaganola is *much* better.  She at least had a driver's license and car, so she could actually drive into Portland, and then she got a tape deck in her car in '91 (I can still remember the celebratory cassette I bought on my celebratory I-have-a-tape-deck-now drive after my dad installed that thing on my birthday despite my mom's objections:  The Posies' _Dear 23_.  I still love that album, too), so her music options widened considerably. 

In unrelated news, I think I might be nearing screw-it-chop-off-all-the-hair time.  My hair is starting to get so heavy that it's starting to hurt my scalp when I don't keep it piled on top of my head all day.


----------



## Kelli (Jan 10, 2015)

I do the my hair is too heavy, must.cut.off.now. thing...right now it's at the longest it has been since....well probably since my mom made me have long hair as a little kid. As soon as I was old enough to say I wanted it cut, I kept it usually in a chin to shoulder length bob until college, when I started the super short  scene boy hair.

 Usually once it starts rubbing on my shoulders and feeling all 'omg. my neck feels like it will break under all this weight' when in ponytails/buns I chop, but I am a bit determined to grow it out past this stage. I don't know why it's different right now and I am not chopping.  I have not had hair long enough for a ponytail for this long since childhood. (maybe weather? it's cold out so the warmth is acceptable and normally I chop shooort in the summer heat and it isn't typically this long in winter? haha I don't know!) I also haven't dyed my hair in a long time, which again is totally weird for me. Maybe I am having a not-quite-midlife hair crisis?


----------



## slinka (Jan 10, 2015)

I don't wanna hear any of y'all complaining about your hair being too long lol. Mines down to my butt and everytime I mention wanting to chop it all off I get the "but it's so long and prettyyyyyy you can't! Noooo! "

My urge to cut is actually being offset by how it keeps me a little warmer in the frigid weather. that and I wanna bleach it snow white and I think it'll be cool to have a mountain of fluffy white atop me head

But it's such a pain.: (


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 11, 2015)

Mine was to the small of my back when I cut it. It was such a pain, horrible condition from dying it, it got caught in everything. I had to cut a good 2 feet off after my car accident then I've just been slowly chopping it off trying to get most of the damage out. I can't wait to grow it back out again when its healthier.

Teenage me was all black hot topic shirts with the sayings on them and black and purple camo men's cargo pants that zipped off at the knee.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 11, 2015)

Kelli said:


> Yeah, most of the list was stuff I don't do anyways (crop tops and mini skirts were never my thing lol)
> 
> I hate having boots with fur, but OMG do you know how hard it is to find any *winter* boots that don't have fur (in rural Michigan atleast LOL)? I have been looking for a few years now and haven't found any except some horrible moonboot style ones, that were just awful. So, I am still lacking winter boots. I am contemplating just buying some rain boots, so my pant legs can fit into them and I won't have to continue to suffer with drenched pant legs all day because I have to stand in nearly knee high snow to scrape ice off my car windows before leaving for the day.
> 
> Also, @@meaganola, my kid/tween self is sooo envious of your Bedazzler and Guitar bedazzled shirt&lt;3


Winter Boots? I wear combat boots--from the Army surplus store, forget eBay for legit combat boots--and those suckers keep my feet warm to the point I can't wear them if it's above freezing because my feet get too hot. I love my boots. I do have to use Dr. Scholl's-type inserts for arch support, and I definitely wouldn't recommend combat boots without them because of how hard the soles are. If you get rain boots, they are not warm, but they sell cute fuzzy liners for them on Amazon that solve that problem.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm growing my hair out again after a drastic cut over the summer.  I have a tiny head, so I'd look ridiculous with short hair.  But my long hair was always in a ponytail/bun.  Still, this is the year that I FINALLY use up all my hair samples, so I've been wearing my hair down/in different styles a lot more lately.

I need to have some layers cut in, though, because a blunt cut on hair *this* thick was just a Bad Idea.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 11, 2015)

magicalmom said:


> I'm growing my hair out again after a drastic cut over the summer.  I have a tiny head, so I'd look ridiculous with short hair.  But my long hair was always in a ponytail/bun.  Still, this is the year that I FINALLY use up all my hair samples, so I've been wearing my hair down/in different styles a lot more lately.
> 
> I need to have some layers cut in, though, because a blunt cut on hair *this* thick was just a Bad Idea.


I'm debating growing my hair back out. I don't know.  I worked in healthcare until this year, so I always had to have it pulled back when it was long...now that I don't, I could theoretically wear it down...but I'm not sure I could tolerate it, and my hair just isn't very pretty, it's that in between straight and wavy texture that doesn't look good left alone. Hmm.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 11, 2015)

If anyone likes horror stories, I highly recommend the Nosleep Podcast as background for cleaning, especially on cool/cloudy/rainy Sundays.


----------



## LadyK (Jan 11, 2015)

Thank you again to everyone who gave rice cooker advice.  I put together a sushi making kit for my husband for X-mas with a rice cooker, sushi cookbook, sushi mat, and a bunch of ingredients.  Yesterday he made sushi and miso from scratch.  It was soooooo good.  I am now questioning my gifting motives.  It feels a little like the bowling ball Homer buys for Marge on the Simpsons.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jan 11, 2015)

LadyK said:


> Thank you again to everyone who gave rice cooker advice.  I put together a sushi making kit for my husband for X-mas with a rice cooker, sushi cookbook, sushi mat, and a bunch of ingredients.  Yesterday he made sushi and miso from scratch.  It was soooooo good.  I am now questioning my gifting motives.  It feels a little like the bowling ball Homer buys for Marge on the Simpsons.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


But didn't he specifically ask for that stuff?  I thought he did.  Maybe *he* had an ulterior motive when he *asked* for it, and making you delicious food was it!


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 11, 2015)

Sushi sounds awesome, no fair &lt;_&lt;

Z took me out to Hot chocolate today with the GC @@SaraP sent for xmas


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 11, 2015)

LadyK said:


> Thank you again to everyone who gave rice cooker advice.  I put together a sushi making kit for my husband for X-mas with a rice cooker, sushi cookbook, sushi mat, and a bunch of ingredients.  Yesterday he made sushi and miso from scratch.  It was soooooo good.  I am now questioning my gifting motives.  It feels a little like the bowling ball Homer buys for Marge on the Simpsons.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


LOL, I just started a full series Simpsons rewatch (quite an undertaking!) and that episode...lol &lt;3


----------



## meaganola (Jan 11, 2015)

Heh.  My Poshmark app (which I really should delete since I don't use it any more) just informed me that "If you're not in sweatpants right now, you're doing it wrong."  Polarfleece pj pants, deep blue with purple, mint, turquoise, sage green, and white snowflakes.  I think I'm doing it *perfectly*.

ETA:  App deleted.  But thank you for your approval of my lifestyle choice.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 11, 2015)

meaganola said:


> Heh.  My Poshmark app (which I really should delete since I don't use it any more) just informed me that "If you're not in sweatpants right now, you're doing it wrong."  Polarfleece pj pants, deep blue with purple, mint, turquoise, sage green, and white snowflakes.  I think I'm doing it *perfectly*.


Black sweatpants, pink fuzzy socks and an old long sleeve *green* tee from Old Navy.  Grubby for me!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 11, 2015)

Getting a little tired of living in pink and gray fleece pj pants an a The Cure tshirt I've had since I was 15 (with the neckline cut off, because that's how I roll.  READY FOR WORK AND REAL PERSON CLOTHES...but will probably have at least a delay tomorrow.


----------



## Shalott (Jan 11, 2015)

magicalmom said:


> I'm growing my hair out again after a drastic cut over the summer.  I have a tiny head, so I'd look ridiculous with short hair.  But my long hair was always in a ponytail/bun.  Still, this is the year that I FINALLY use up all my hair samples, so I've been wearing my hair down/in different styles a lot more lately.
> 
> I need to have some layers cut in, though, because a blunt cut on hair *this* thick was just a Bad Idea.


Ha ha, I have the opposite problem  I have a giant noggin, so short hair looks insane. I want to rock a pixie cut like no other, but I need enough hair to make my head look normal.

You think I kid - I wear a man's 7 7/8 hat. IF I can find one.

But I hate my hair so much. It's mid-back right now, I cut about four inches off several months ago and it grows at a snail's pace. It chokes me when I wear it down, so I only wear it loose on like, third wash day or special occasions. :lol:


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 11, 2015)

Shorts and a green muscle shirt for me. OMG, it's hot in my apartment and I've had the furnace vent closed for 3 whole days already. It's 25 degrees outside and I have the door open. It's not helping. Why did the landlord put the furnace in the basement so nobody has access to the thermostat?


----------



## SaraP (Jan 11, 2015)

Feeling so accomplished, all my makeup brushes are clean!!!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 11, 2015)

One week of work clothes and then I'm on V-A-C-A-T-I-O-N!  And I have absolutely no plans.  I'm not even putting "shovel out the Room of Doom" on my vacation lists any more since I did that in October/November.  I do plan on getting another bookcase (for the Secret Lair) from IKEA next weekend, but that's just due to the timing of my paycheck. 

(I can't believe I'm going to say this, but I'm actually thinking about getting a tv for the Secret Lair.  Not now, but maybe in a few months.  I haven't had a tv since 2008, so I have no idea what they're capable of doing now, but it would need to be able to do Netflix via WiFi.  That's really all I want it for:  Kicking back -- I would probably move my papasan chair in there for this -- and watching a movie on a bigger screen than my 13" laptop.  I absolutely DO NOT want one in my living room, so it's going to take some time to get a good space in the Secret Lair for it, especially given the papasan plan.)


----------



## meaganola (Jan 11, 2015)

sarap said:


> Feeling so accomplished, all my makeup brushes are clean!!!


Yay!  I do them every Saturday morning so even if I do nothing else over the weekend, at least my brushes are clean!  I accomplished *something*!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 11, 2015)

meaganola said:


> Yay!  I do them every Saturday morning so even if I do nothing else over the weekend, at least my brushes are clean!  I accomplished *something*!


I usually do mine on Sunday morning, but having 2 weeks off for break and then another week of weather cancellations has thrown off my routine (and I've barely worn makeup)...so I washed them on Friday. I feel so wrong, somehow!


----------



## Kelli (Jan 11, 2015)

Papasan chairs!!! My mom had one when we were kids and omg do you know how much fun four kids between the ages of 1 &amp; 6 can have with one of those?!?! We would take it apart and like turn the sitting place upside down to use as a cage for the other siblings. Climb all over it, swing on it,  without the cushion like it was a jungle gym. Oh, the fun!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 11, 2015)

@@meaganola as long as you buy something called a "Smart TV", then it should be all set for Netflix without needing a Roku or Blu-Ray player or anything else.  I have an LG smart tv, and it's lasted for almost 4 years so far with no problems!  I especially like that I don't have to deal with multiple remotes.  

Also, watching Netflix and cruising MUT at the same time is soothing for my ADD.  So there's that too.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 11, 2015)

@ I'll make sure to look for that if I do end up getting one!  I'll have to see how I feel about this in March or April if I get a bonus this year.  It's an idea I've been bouncing around in my mind for a while, but I'm not sure if I can handle living in an apartment with a tv in it, even if it's in another room.  They kind of freak me out.  If I'm in a hotel room with a tv I can't cover (like, if it's in an armoire without doors I can close), I have a hard time sleeping.  I actually stayed in a hotel with a tv in the room (well, duh, pretty much all hotels have tvs in the rooms) last spring, and I couldn't even watch it when I was there in the evening.  The first thing I did was close the doors on the tv cabinet.  I had to use the hotel's wifi and watch stuff on my laptop.  I just *could not* handle even *seeing* that tv.  If it's in the Secret Lair behind a closed door, well, that might be okay.  Maybe.  Still mulling that one over.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 11, 2015)

@@meaganola Have you considered getting a larger monitor that you could hook up your laptop to when you want to watch something?


----------



## meaganola (Jan 11, 2015)

@@ZeeOmega I thought about it, but the ones I've found are much more expensive than a tv.  It seems silly to spend that much more money on something I would only be using when I wanted to watch a movie.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 11, 2015)

meaganola said:


> @@ZeeOmega I thought about it, but the ones I've found are much more expensive than a tv.  It seems silly to spend that much more money on something I would only be using when I wanted to watch a movie.


Oh, what size were you looking at? I suddenly realize I don't know the prices of TVs.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 11, 2015)

ZeeOmega said:


> Oh, what size were you looking at? I suddenly realize I don't know the prices of TVs.


Probably something like 24".  Based on prices at Target/Best Buy/amazon, that size seems to run around $200.  It just occurred to me that I would probably have to get speakers as well if I just got a monitor.  And I would want to be able to use my laptop independently so just the movie would be on the tv/monitor while I meander around the internet on my laptop, and I don't want to have a cable running from my laptop to the tv/monitor.  Yep, I'm picky!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 11, 2015)

meaganola said:


> Probably something like 24".  Based on prices at Target/Best Buy/amazon, that size seems to run around $200.  It just occurred to me that I would probably have to get speakers as well if I just got a monitor.  And I would want to be able to use my laptop independently so just the movie would be on the tv/monitor while I meander around the internet on my laptop, and I don't want to have a cable running from my laptop to the tv/monitor.  Yep, I'm picky!


It's good to know what you want, though! Better to rule out things now than get frustrated later.


----------



## wadedl (Jan 11, 2015)

meaganola said:


> Probably something like 24".  Based on prices at Target/Best Buy/amazon, that size seems to run around $200.  It just occurred to me that I would probably have to get speakers as well if I just got a monitor.  And I would want to be able to use my laptop independently so just the movie would be on the tv/monitor while I meander around the internet on my laptop, and I don't want to have a cable running from my laptop to the tv/monitor.  Yep, I'm picky!


If you know someone with a Costco card they have a 28" Vizio smart tv for $199 with shipping included. It does say nonmembers can purchase with a surcharge but I don't know how much it is.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 11, 2015)

wadedl said:


> If you know someone with a Costco card they have a 28" Vizio smart tv for $199 with shipping included. It does say nonmembers can purchase with a surcharge but I don't know how much it is.


Ooh, good to know! My aunt has one. I could even easily talk her into a Costco run if they have them in-store, too.


----------



## SaraP (Jan 11, 2015)

The surcharge is 10%


----------



## meaganola (Jan 12, 2015)

Ugh, kitty be cuddly!  Meagan be up past her bedtime!  I feel guilty going to bed when they get like this, but I'm tired, and I do have to go to work tomorrow, so time to dislodge the barnacle.


----------



## Shalott (Jan 12, 2015)

@@meaganola I don't know if what I experienced is the same for you but I completely understand the "get away TV" feeling.

I don't do horror, I just can't. But my husband heard that The Ring was really good, from co-workers, and he wanted to see it, and since it was only PG-13 I didn't think it would be too scary. Oh, I learned the hard way how a PG-13 horror movie scared you.

It took _months_ before I was able to be in a room with a blank TV. It had to be on, or gone. Luckily I recovered with desensitization, but I am really sorry that it is something you deal with - sensitivities like that are so frustrating, not only because of the fears (not that you're afraid, I am just lacking a better word) but  also because of the inconvenience to your life!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Jan 12, 2015)

My husband is 9 years older than his brother and sister, he thought it would be "cool" to take them to see The Ring when they were 12 &amp; 14. I swear his sister is still messed up from it.


----------



## wadedl (Jan 12, 2015)

I remember going to the movies with my aunt, not realizing exactly what it was and freaking out quite early in the movie so we had to leave. I guess she took me to see Nightmare On Elm Street when I was six. I would have been in second grade and some of the kids had probably seen it with older siblings and said how awesome the movie was. I was 2 years younger than some of those kids.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 12, 2015)

Oh, man, ANoES. My brother and I wanted to see it, and it had just come out on video (so, yeah, we're talking almost thirty years ago). I was twelve or thirteen, and my brother is three years younger than me, so he was nine or ten. Mom said we could rent it if our dad watched it with us. Okay, cool. We started watching it, and the phone rang. It was one of Dad's brothers, so he made us stop the tape while they talked. We thought it was because he was taking his supervision seriously. Nope. It turned out that he was really into the movie and didn't want us watching ahead and ruining things for him when he was off the phone. And that was how I discovered my dad dug horror movies.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 12, 2015)

@@meaganola have you thought of getting chromecast? its like $35 and basically the best thing ever. i can control it from my iphone (or any other thing that can download the app), stream a page from my laptop while running a different page, and i think you can control it from other places too but i dont remember. its easy peasy.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 12, 2015)

@ Is that something that would run on/plug into a tv? I'm not up on tv technology *at all* (the last time I had one, TiVo was the hot ticket, and they had just launched dual tuners). It sounds like I could run Hulu/Netflix from my laptop on a tv?

(I actually own a TiVo, but it hasn't been used since 2008, when I got rid of the tv. I think it's probably full of various things from the _Law &amp; Order_ universe.)


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 12, 2015)

usofjessamerica said:


> @@meaganola have you thought of getting chromecast? its like $35 and basically the best thing ever. i can control it from my iphone (or any other thing that can download the app), stream a page from my laptop while running a different page, and i think you can control it from other places too but i dont remember. its easy peasy.





meaganola said:


> @ Is that something that would run on/plug into a tv? I'm not up on tv technology *at all* (the last time I had one, TiVo was the hot ticket, and they had just launched dual tuners). It sounds like I could run Hulu/Netflix from my laptop on a tv?
> 
> (I actually own a TiVo, but it hasn't been used since 2008, when I got rid of the tv. I think it's probably full of various things from the _Law &amp; Order_ universe.)


That's what we have on our TV! It's a little dongle that you plug in to the TV (the TV needs to have an HDMI input), and we stream Netflix from on our phones, ipad, or computer. You can also stream from youtube, and you can stream just about any tab if you're using Chrome as your browser.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 12, 2015)

It looks like that might be a cheaper route for more options (read: Hulu)! Now time to mull this over for a while.

In unrelated news, there are few things better than homemade turkey chili. One of those things is turkey chili homemade by someone else. One of the bosses decided to bring in a batch of it today! Life is good.


----------



## Kelli (Jan 12, 2015)

We use a cheap $30 blu-ray player to run Hulu, Netflix &amp; Youtube on our tv. It was the cheapest option we found at the time. (but a pain, in the sense that to log into anything or search, you have to use up/down arrows on the remote to pick your letters haha. time consuming....but cheap, Walmart has  32in TV's for like $160 + $30 blu-ray)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 12, 2015)

A Chromecast is exactly what I would get if I hadn't gotten a bluray player that can stream my netflix last christmas. I love technology  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## onelilspark (Jan 12, 2015)

We have both an AppleTV and an Amazon Fire TV Stick. Both would do what you're looking for @meaganola. ..our TV also has the capability. As well as the PS3 and XBox. 

...my husband has a weakness for technology...


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 12, 2015)

I love my fire stick in my bedroom. Saved me fRom having to upgrade the tv to a smart tv.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 12, 2015)

The main issue I have with ALL of those (blue ray, chrome cast, etc) is that you need the TV remote plus the other device (your phone, the blu ray remote, etc) to control everything.  I like having the capability to run everything with one remote.  Maybe because my kids tend to hide/lose/move the remotes around constantly and it's a pain to have to find TWO remotes. 

However, I've never had Chromecast, so if it can turn on the TV and adjust the volume then my point is fairly moot  :blush:


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 12, 2015)

magicalmom said:


> However, I've never had Chromecast, so if it can turn on the TV and adjust the volume then my point is fairly moot  :blush:


It cannot.


----------



## wadedl (Jan 12, 2015)

I really like my Apple TVs! The kids lost one of the remotes but they can use their iPads as remotes. Every time we go to Costco my husband talks about getting one of those 80 inch TVs! We already have a large TV, 52 inches I think.


----------



## Kelli (Jan 12, 2015)

@ our blu-ray remote will turn our tv on/off and do volume, so we only need that...unless we want to watch normal antenna tv, then we have to use the tv remote.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 12, 2015)

I was broke when I bought my tv and so I went with a lesser/not known brand, TCL...the tv itself is good and I've only one complaint - I can't program my other (universal) remotes to control it. ANNOYING. (But, not a huge deal.)


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 12, 2015)

I have a fairly new 60" smartTV.  I know nothing about it.  I just wanted the size for a room that was once my son's bedroom.  What can I do with it?  I know I can watch Netflix which I don't have.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

All I know is that when I watched last night's Golden Globes, I got a real big look at the overdone spray tans and very shiny skin.  I heard today it was very warm at the awards.  I was wondering what makeup all the actresses were wearing.


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 12, 2015)

My smart tv will play Pandora, access facebook, play youtube videos, I think it has a web browser as well. I know theres more like games and weird apps. I mostly use the amazon and netflix though.


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 12, 2015)

Tweakabell said:


> My smart tv will play Pandora, access facebook, play youtube videos, I think it has a web browser as well. I know theres more like games and weird apps. I mostly use the amazon and netflix though.


I have to look into Netflex. I think I will try to watch a movie from Amazon and see how it looks on the TV. I didn't think of that.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 12, 2015)

@@Kookymama I use the YouTube app on mine to look up fitness videos and have them on a big screen instead of having to buy workout DVD's  :smilehappyyes:

(or at least, I have in the past.  It's uh... been awhile since I worked out  :satisfied: )


----------



## lovepink (Jan 12, 2015)

wadedl said:


> I remember going to the movies with my aunt, not realizing exactly what it was and freaking out quite early in the movie so we had to leave. I guess she took me to see Nightmare On Elm Street when I was six. I would have been in second grade and some of the kids had probably seen it with older siblings and said how awesome the movie was. I was 2 years younger than some of those kids.


Oh my gosh this happened to me too!  My aunt (who was in her teens when I was born) took me to see this movie when I was 5-6.  I had nightmares for weeks!



onelilspark said:


> We have both an AppleTV and an Amazon Fire TV Stick. Both would do what you're looking for @meaganola. ..our TV also has the capability. As well as the PS3 and XBox.
> 
> ...my husband has a weakness for technology...


Your husband sounds like my husband!  We have a xbox 360, xbox one, ps3, wii, wii U, blu ray, fire stick and a TV that can do all the things.  Plus we have an HDMI switcher so all the things can be connected all the time.  We have a universal remote that thankfully can control most of the things but it is crazy!

When we have our dog sitter come we have to leave detailed 1+ page directions about what to press if you want to do x.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 12, 2015)

Can I just say that I think it's time the neighbors turn off their Christmas lights? We still have three houses on our street that I think may be trying to outdo each other with how long they will keep them on. I'm ready to move on, lol.


----------



## onelilspark (Jan 12, 2015)

magicalmom said:


> The main issue I have with ALL of those (blue ray, chrome cast, etc) is that you need the TV remote plus the other device (your phone, the blu ray remote, etc) to control everything.  I like having the capability to run everything with one remote.  Maybe because my kids tend to hide/lose/move the remotes around constantly and it's a pain to have to find TWO remotes.
> 
> However, I've never had Chromecast, so if it can turn on the TV and adjust the volume then my point is fairly moot  :blush:


We have a Universal Remote. It's a really good thing...


----------



## meaganola (Jan 12, 2015)

Actual conversation today!

*Coworker*:  So what are you doing for The Game tonight?  [Note:  I could *hear* the capital letters in her voice.]

*Me*:  [blankly]  Game?

*Her*:  The Ducks!

*Me*:  Okay.  Two things.  Number one, I'm a Husky.  Number two, it's a sport.

"The Ducks" are the University of Oregon Ducks.  THIS PART I KNOW!  WHOO!  I guess there's some sort of bowl?  Or championship?  Or playoff?  Something that every single person in my office is all keyed up about -- except me.  I'm not sure I could possibly care less about it.  "Husky" = the University of Washington Huskies.  That's *my* alma mater, but even when I went there, I didn't give a damn about sports, and that year, the team even went to the Rose Bowl. 

(For those who saw the photo, we think that's why the CREEPY CREEPY DUCK was on top of the hotel staring into our souls office today, but we don't know for sure.)


----------



## Elena K (Jan 12, 2015)

I've come to realize that working late is bad for two reasons.

1. By the time I get home it's time to go to bed and i don't have time to do anything

2. I feel bad for my silly self, so I order myself pretties I don't really need. And then I don't even have time to play with said pretties, because see #1...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 12, 2015)

onelilspark said:


> We have a Universal Remote. It's a really good thing...


My cable remote is a universal remote but since my tv is a small brand there isn't a code for it and I can't use it like that. Sad!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 12, 2015)

meaganola said:


> Actual conversation today!
> 
> *Coworker*:  So what are you doing for The Game tonight?  [Note:  I could *hear* the capital letters in her voice.]
> 
> ...


Yeah, we're your competitors, lol. I also don't care. I'm just not into any kind of sports. If I were, I'd root for Mizzou. My hubby is downstairs watching the game now and yelling at the TV. Sounds like it may be going our way, lol. It's the national championship game tonight. A bunch of people are taking work off tomorrow so that they could stay up late and watch the game, lol.

When we moved to Columbus it was a huge shock how rabid the fans are, lol. I usually try to grocery shop during the games, because no one at the store, lol.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 12, 2015)

This is my least favorite time of year on facebook because I do not give a single fig about football. I don't like any sports, but for whatever reason this state is football obsessed and it is the sport I care the least about. UGH.


----------



## Shalott (Jan 12, 2015)

There is a cat stuck somewhere outside and it has been meowing for a while and now a bunch of my neighbors are all trying to find it... why at this hour? Kitty will find it's way down, no need to cause such a ruckus!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 12, 2015)

yousoldtheworld said:


> This is my least favorite time of year on facebook because I do not give a single fig about football. I don't like any sports, but for whatever reason this state is football obsessed and it is the sport I care the least about. UGH.


Not only are my coworkers football obsessed but most of them are Oregon State fans!  I hate orange!  (OSU's colors are orange and black, so these two things are in fact related.)  The big boss is a Washington State fan, and, well...  This is the part where my university snobbery kicks in.  It's not related to football.  It's related to, well, *university* snobbery, not *team* crap.  When I was in high school and college, WSU was where people went when they couldn't get into UW (unless they were going to be a veterinarian.  WSU probably has the best vet program in the state).


----------



## Shalott (Jan 13, 2015)

Yep, my hubby was sad as all get out that "his" Ducks got stomped today. He's such a sports dork - he grew up in Portland, so he loves the Ducks and the Trailblazers. BUT he moved to Washington state when he was in his teens, so the Seahawks are his one true love.

Seriously, there is no mocking the Seahawks around here and he will boil over on anyone who "switched" to being a 'Hawks fan after "they started winning" (omg I die). Seahawks are his ride or die, and if you haven't been a fan all along then he doesn't want to hear you. :lol:

I don't like most sports, but I was a cheerleader in high school so I can watch a football or a basketball game well enough. I have no team preferences (Except the Pats need to DIAF) so I just ride along with the Seahawks and the Trailblazers every year. :smilehappyyes:

College games are pointless to me, though, so I don't watch them. Even the hubs only cares if his team wins the championship or not - everything else along the way is meh. We're more into pro than NCAA.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 13, 2015)

@@Shalott Have you ever seen the American version of _Fever Pitch_? The British one is probably the same except for a different sport, but I haven't seen it. Anyway. When I saw it, I thought of just about every guy I knew. They were hardcore Mariners fans. That movie was practically a documentary for me. One of them started dating another friend of mine, and she had zero interest in baseball when they first started dating, but she turned out to be the perfect woman for him and ended up being an even more rabid fan than him. They wedged their city hall wedding in between brunch and a game. When she was pregnant with their first baby, she called the baby Edgar, although he ended up being named James. Baby number two was named Edgar.

(I lived there for sixteen years. I did not go to one single Mariners, Seahawks, or Sonics game. The only sporting events I attended were hockey. I've drifted through various intensity levels of being a Blazers fan my whole life, but I still have yet to make it to a basketball game.)


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm another severely disinterested in sports person. Fortunately, so is my husband.

I highly recommended checking out Garfunkel and Oates' "Sports Go Sports" video. It's funny and fits with the theme of the convo. 

And I will now go find coffee.


----------



## onelilspark (Jan 13, 2015)

It's funny, I'm the sports fan in my household. My husband really isn't all that interested.  On Sunday I was flipping between the Colts/Broncos game and E's Red Carpet coverage.  I'm an enigma, lol. 

ETA: Go Eagles! I bleed green.


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 13, 2015)

My mom and I used to be big Kings fans (basketball) back when it was divac, bibby, and peja and I'll cheer for the Niners if I'm in the mood to watch a game but my life does not stop when there's a game on and any given sunday i couldn't tell you who won or even played. We do try to watch the super bowl every year for fun we make up a bunch of snacks watch the commercials and pick a team.


----------



## wadedl (Jan 13, 2015)

We don't watch sports, during the games is the perfect time to go out and have things not be crowded. We played a game and my kids could not come up with a favorite sports figure, I chose John McEnroe, my son eventually came up with Jackie Robinson and my daughter chose Bob. It turns out my kids know 2 sports figures because they teach them in school, the other is Lou Gehrig. I bet they could have come up with some soccer players they hear my brothers scream about. They only remember them because they think it's annoying and don't like watching sports.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 13, 2015)

My mom once told me that when I was very small, my dad and I would sit and watch _The Wide World of Sports_ or whatever it was called -- because I was *obsessed* with curling. To this day, I dig it, but now it's more of an oh-hey-look-what-they're-doing thing, not BRIER TIME! I probably have several Brier recordings on my TiVo that hasn't been plugged in years.


----------



## SaraP (Jan 13, 2015)

I used a strong liquid exfoliant that I haven't used in 8 months and woke up with a chemical burn all over my face! Had to take the kids to school so I slapped sunscreen on this morning, but I have meetings this afternoon and I will have to put makeup on... Not looking forward to that.


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 13, 2015)

Ick, is it expired? I know some things actually increase strength after they expire.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 13, 2015)

sarap said:


> I used a strong liquid exfoliant that I haven't used in 8 months and woke up with a chemical burn all over my face! Had to take the kids to school so I slapped sunscreen on this morning, but I have meetings this afternoon and I will have to put makeup on... Not looking forward to that.


Yikes! Hope it gets better quick!


----------



## SaraP (Jan 13, 2015)

It's not expired, but I think the strength must have increased. Had to go back to my Mac studio fix powder to look okay, the thought of using a brush or even a beauty blender was too much.


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 13, 2015)

@@SaraP - Ouch! That's awful. I hope it eases up fast.


----------



## saku (Jan 13, 2015)

jesemiaud said:


> Can I just say that I think it's time the neighbors turn off their Christmas lights? We still have three houses on our street that I think may be trying to outdo each other with how long they will keep them on. I'm ready to move on, lol.


LOL where i grew up, we start celebrating/preparing for christmas when the months start to have the -ber at the end, meaning september. haha that's when the christmas exclusive pastries come out. in october, the christmas countdown starts (every night, in all the local tv news channels), and the christmas decorations on the streets are put up. christmas lights are not taken down until the end of january, or on valentine's day. some people just never take down their decorations until the rainy season in june. hahahaha


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 13, 2015)

saku said:


> LOL where i grew up, we start celebrating/preparing for christmas when the months start to have the -ber at the end, meaning september. haha that's when the christmas exclusive pastries come out. in october, the christmas countdown starts (every night, in all the local tv news channels), and the christmas decorations on the streets are put up. christmas lights are not taken down until the end of january, or on valentine's day. some people just never take down their decorations until the rainy season in june. hahahaha


lol.

We still have our lights on the house because it's been to dang cold for hubby to get up on the roof. That and snow/ice. But we don't turn them on. I'm just grumpy, I think. I use to love keeping the tree up for awhile after Christmas, but now I want it down and everything put away right after New Year's.


----------



## LadyK (Jan 13, 2015)

wadedl said:


> We don't watch sports, during the games is the perfect time to go out and have things not be crowded. We played a game and my kids could not come up with a favorite sports figure, I chose John McEnroe, my son eventually came up with Jackie Robinson and my daughter chose Bob. It turns out my kids know 2 sports figures because they teach them in school, the other is Lou Gehrig. I bet they could have come up with some soccer players they hear my brothers scream about. They only remember them because they think it's annoying and don't like watching sports.


YES!  We do a lot of shopping during the second half of the superbowl.  I always get creeped out driving on the completely empty freeways.


----------



## dancersmum (Jan 13, 2015)

@@SaraP - ouch!  hope that it goes away fast.


----------



## Shalott (Jan 13, 2015)

meaganola said:


> @@Shalott Have you ever seen the American version of _Fever Pitch_? The British one is probably the same except for a different sport, but I haven't seen it. Anyway. When I saw it, I thought of just about every guy I knew. They were hardcore Mariners fans. That movie was practically a documentary for me. One of them started dating another friend of mine, and she had zero interest in baseball when they first started dating, but she turned out to be the perfect woman for him and ended up being an even more rabid fan than him. They wedged their city hall wedding in between brunch and a game. When she was pregnant with their first baby, she called the baby Edgar, although he ended up being named James. Baby number two was named Edgar.
> 
> (I lived there for sixteen years. I did not go to one single Mariners, Seahawks, or Sonics game. The only sporting events I attended were hockey. I've drifted through various intensity levels of being a Blazers fan my whole life, but I still have yet to make it to a basketball game.)


I have seen it, LOL! :lol: My hubby is not quite that bad (in regards to football. He doesn't really care for baseball at all, although he IS a Mariners fan, of course) but he does like to watch the games live and he can go on about the Seahawks roster for hours if you let him...


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Jan 13, 2015)

Does anyone here have experience with carpal tunnel surgery?  I saw a specialist yesterday and have to have surgery on my right hand (I'm right handed).

The doc says I will miss about a month of work.  I've been doing a ton of research online but would like to hear from ladies on here if you have any stories or feedback or advice etc.

I have a few different plans that I could try to work into my leave and don't know how best to take advantage of the time.  So...

Option #1

Have the surgery and immediately go to Hawaii for a week for some R&amp;R.  This would be a by myself trip, and just to lounge, get some color, eat some shaved ice and unless the rumor is true that they are no longer the pineapple hub of the world, will live on pineapple! I'm not a big drinker so for those worried about the whole pain pill/alcohol thing...no need.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   The trip would be free for me too so that is why I'm considering it.  PLUS I am required to take a five consecutive day leave from work every year.  This has to be separate from the actual LOA.  For weeks 3, 4 and 5 I would go to North Carolina and be there for the first few weeks of my grandson's life.  :smilehappyyes:

Option #1 concerns

Not sure if I can do anything for my grandson based on how soon I have the surgery relative to his birth...but if I go out there and can't hold him, change him, etc I will be the most pissed off and frustrated grandma on the planet!!

Option #2

Skip Hawaii, have the surgery and then go straight to North Carolina and do all recovery there and spend as much time with my grandson (Erik) as I can - knowing that I will absolutely hold him, etc.  And I know myself, I will not care about my recovery or setbacks.  I mean I will be mindful, but not overly careful, if that makes sense.  I mean...he's my grandbaby!

Option #2 concerns

I don't know how many or how frequent follow up appts have to be so not sure if I can do follow up appts in NC.  Driving my DIL crazy (my son will be deployed or I'd say driving them BOTH crazy LOL).  Going stir crazy with any free time (and due to any limitations I have) in the first few days or however long until he is actually born.  And I guess if I am having any pain I may have to limit some activities whether I want to or not (NOT!).

Option #3

Stay home for 1 or 2 weeks after surgery, then take an extra week of vacation on the end of my leave and spend those 3 weeks in NC with my new grandson - and of course the actual time with him is a guess as we don't know when he will actually join us on the outside LOL!

Option #3 concerns

Unnecessarily staying home immediately following surgery when I could be in Hawaii or in North Carolina! LOL!

Any and all feedback is welcome and appreciated!

Thank you so much!!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 13, 2015)

jesemiaud said:


> Yeah, we're your competitors, lol. I also don't care. I'm just not into any kind of sports. If I were, I'd root for Mizzou. My hubby is downstairs watching the game now and yelling at the TV. Sounds like it may be going our way, lol. It's the national championship game tonight. A bunch of people are taking work off tomorrow so that they could stay up late and watch the game, lol.
> 
> When we moved to Columbus it was a huge shock how rabid the fans are, lol. *I usually try to grocery shop during the games, because no one at the store, lol.*


When I lived in Chicago, whenever there was a Bears game = the best time to run all of your errands. No lines, no traffic, it was great. I loved game days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Jan 13, 2015)

@ I'd go with Option 1 because a free trip to Hawaii is always worth it in my book, but my concern for you would be if there were a situation in which you HAD to use your right hand, and you were there by yourself... well, let's just say I'm a catastrophist so I always imagine the worst possible scenario!

If it were me, Id' _want_ to do #1 most but would like do #3. How boring, right? :lol:


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 13, 2015)

@ - If I went to NC, I would want to be as much help as possible to my DIL.  Grocery shopping, cooking meals, etc.  That's of course if she is open to my help.  If they want you there in any shape or form, I would have the surgery, take advantage of the leave and hang with the family.  The timing could be great in that case as you can't be at work anyway.

I found that everyone wants to help in the beginning but, when that baby is really waking up and sleep deprivation kicks in, there is nobody around.  Arriving after you are healed may be perfect timing for their sanity.

Hawaii sounds great too!


----------



## wadedl (Jan 13, 2015)

@BB019 I would go with option 1 as long as it does not interfere with follow up visits. I think it would be too easy to over do it at first with a new baby around.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 13, 2015)

@ -- I had the surgery on my right (dominant) hand.  I had it on the Friday before Spring Break and returned to school 10 days later (after break).  I'm pretty sure after I went back on Monday I took Tuesday off because it was a little overwhelming.  

I can tell you that for the first few days I felt like doing NOTHING.  There was no showering, hair washing, etc.  It took a week before I did any of that stuff.  (Sorry, gross!)

I was supposed to go back and have my left hand operation, but after the first one that was so bad in the actual surgery (no general, just local anesthesia), I said hell no!  Luckily my left was never as bad as my right, so I have just worn a split/taken pain meds when it has bothered me.  I also noticed that once I went on thyroid meds the pain/symptoms were much better.

I won't tell you what to do, but I will say that I couldn't imagine going anywhere after surgery.  You can't lift anything, write anything (legibly), type anything, etc.  Going to the bathroom is a huge PITA, too.  I'd rather have pain and use of my hands to hold that precious boy, than to have the surgery and not be able to snuggle him the way you want.

But.  Hawaii.  I'd take the trip and postpone the surgery, lol.  I remember getting so frustrated because I couldn't even open a bottle of water.  I did remember to make sure I didn't have child-proof caps on my meds, but even that was a pain.  I just can't see how you could easily fly right after surgery.  Even eating with your non-dominant hand isn't that fun.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Jan 13, 2015)

BB019 said:


> Does anyone here have experience with carpal tunnel surgery?  I saw a specialist yesterday and have to have surgery on my right hand (I'm right handed).
> 
> The doc says I will miss about a month of work.  I've been doing a ton of research online but would like to hear from ladies on here if you have any stories or feedback or advice etc.
> 
> ...


My Mom had this surgery a couple of years ago.  To get an idea of what you will be able to do after I would try getting around for an hour or so without using your hand AT ALL.  My Mom wasn't able to use the hand even to support objects.  After the pain goes down the swelling can cause your hand to be very weak for a few days.  (think not being able to grip and turn a doorknob)  This may be very different for different people but we stayed with my Mom after her surgery and helped with everything.  She had planned a bunch of projects and wasn't able to do any of them.  

I just asked her what she thought and she reminded me that she couldn't even hold a fork at first and her nightmare was discovering that there is virtually no way to put on a bra one-handed.  

I feel like this sounds totally negative.  Once her recovery was over her hand and wrist felt so much better!  It was worth it for her but the recovery was harder than she thought it would be.  Your recovery might be way easier.  Everyone heals differently and she took minimal pain meds.  Best of luck!  

Also: Congrats on the grandbaby!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks @@Shalott and @@Kookymama yeah I'm really torn and my DIL said she wants me there...she wants to work up til delivery, and she seems like one of those lucky ones that can (yeah I just knocked on some wood LOL) and her parents live 10 minutes away from her, but my son and DIL both want me there as much as I can be there.  I feel EXTREMELY lucky knowing that.  And...for the record...NO ONE wants my cooking hahaha but I'm a hell of a take out orderer!   Actually she is kind of a health nut, though she isn't a lost cause totally...she does like a good steak and potato dinner LOL! I would make my son's favorites if she wants though...but my son says she is an excellent cook so I think I'll do the cleaning and getting up in the night etc.

BUT...I just don't know what to expect - I mean I can read online and hear the doc tell me, but am looking for some real life experiences from folks here on how their recovery went because I just trust you guys so much more than random people online.  Ok, yeah, like I know that is what we all are to each other, but we're more special LOL! (and I'll claim to ride the short yellow bus...sure...why not?!?!)

@@Shalott good point about Hawaii...not sure what would be so limiting or so needed that I would get stuck but that is a VERY good point.  Free doesn't mean I MUST do it...so that is certainly something I didn't think about!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 13, 2015)

I forgot about the bra thing.  I now remember that I wore those shelf tanks when I did go out.


----------



## Kelli (Jan 14, 2015)

My mom had carpal tunnel surgery done, but it was when I was a kid, so probably....25ish years ago? I'm not sure if technology of it or healing times have changed, but I think there was a good week of her barely being able to do anything with that arm (it wasn't her dominant arm  and it's a good thing she had so many kids to help out LOL),

In an ideal world, a free trip to Hawaii would always be the best choice (I would take a free trip ANYWHERE, but traveling is something I love), but if you have to do it right after surgery I think it would be really difficult. I can't imagine trying to make it through airports, carry luggage etc with one arm  and the pain haha.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 14, 2015)

Once again, I should go to bed, but ED ON LAP.  And Motorhead on iTunes.  Oh wait, now it's the Misfits.  I always feel like I have to stay up until it hits something I hate.  This may take a while tonight.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Jan 14, 2015)

sarap said:


> I used a strong liquid exfoliant that I haven't used in 8 months and woke up with a chemical burn all over my face! Had to take the kids to school so I slapped sunscreen on this morning, but I have meetings this afternoon and* I will have to put makeup on... Not looking forward to that.*


what what WHAT??  YOU BLASPHEMER!  LOL!  I can't imagine what must have compelled you to write such a thing!  I think I'm gonna need a doctors note!  LOL!

(Joking aside, I hope you recover soon!)


----------



## SaraP (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks to all the well wishers! The redness had sufficiently subsided and I think I'll be back to normal in a few days. I hate to throw it out but this exfoliant has got to go.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Jan 14, 2015)

thanks for that added input guys!  Just another reason I love MUT so much!  Bra.  Yeah.  That kinda hit me where it counts hahaha...I am never without one and sleep in a wireless pullover one (or sports bra or the like).  I'm kinda funny about that...and pull overs are NOT an option for public sooo....and I'm kind of fond of eating too so the fork thing...hmm you ladies are SO smart!

I think I'll take a raincheck on the trip to Hawaii (damn, I just think I won't do it after my grandson is here thinking I'll feel too selfish to go, as y'all say...womp womp).

But these real life scenarios are exactly the kinds of things I need to hear so THANK YOU EVERYONE!  I appreciate your feedback so much!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks @@LadyK!


----------



## Kelli (Jan 14, 2015)

I know I pretty much just rant in here, but I am just bummed. I will put it in a spoiler, so all can just scroll past.



Spoiler



So. Today is my birthday and my mom's birthday. You would think it would be all yay happy time and every year I go into it thinking that and it never happens. We really don't have money and so we plan to go and get our birthday freebies. So far, so good. Well we get up this morning and I start printing the coupons out and of course we are out of colored ink and the place my mom was wanting to go to the most won't print in greyscale. At all. So she throws a fit about how there's no reason to blah blah blah we have no money so why drive down there for stuff she doesn't even like and we can't even go shopping or anything cause we don't have money and window shopping is stupid blah blah blah and lays back down in bed.  My mom saved $15 for today so we could buy drinks to go with our free breakfast and lunch, so we could have a fun day out and instead I have to put up with her pouting and b*tch fits. Story of my life. I am currently at the library attempting to print the damn coupon...but it's .25 for a black and white page which didn't work at home and .75 a page for color...which of course you need to show the ENTIRE email, which is three pages and I don't have enough money on me to print 6 color pages for us to both have our coupon. *sigh*.

I really am sorry that all I ever do around here is vent/rant/be Debbie downer.


ETA: yay greyscale printing worked at the library!!!


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 14, 2015)

@@Kelli - Happy Birthday! No worries about your feelings. I am a believer in getting them out as keeping them in causes nothing good. I hope you get to go on your adventure with your mom now that all your paperwork is good to go.  Have fun!


----------



## Christa W (Jan 14, 2015)

BB019 said:


> Does anyone here have experience with carpal tunnel surgery? I saw a specialist yesterday and have to have surgery on my right hand (I'm right handed).
> 
> The doc says I will miss about a month of work. I've been doing a ton of research online but would like to hear from ladies on here if you have any stories or feedback or advice etc.
> 
> ...


Not sure what option but I had it done in 2003 and it sucked. I was in massive pain afterwards and couldn't even dress myself. I had to have someone stay with me to help me. After having the stitches out about a week later, I then had a lot of physical or occupational therapy for weeks. Now I'm not sure if I was typical as I also have RA and that played a role but other than going to movies once I didn't want to do anything. I had to keep it wrapped for awhile in a plastic bag when I was near water then it was just super sensitive.


----------



## Kelli (Jan 14, 2015)

@@Kookymama thanks.

It has been going nice and smoothly the rest of the day. My mom, nephew and i had a nice time at lunch and then wee ran to Ulta fir my birthday gift. They had the Zoya Monet for $2.47, so i bought it. I have been wanting it for months and it finally got clearanced a but lower, so the day has gotten a lot better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (nail polish always makes things better lol)


----------



## SaraP (Jan 14, 2015)

Happy birthday @@Kelli! I hope you enjoy the rest of the day &amp; that polish is so sparkly you're going to love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm going to do a mermaid manicures with it all summer long!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 14, 2015)

@@Kelli Happy Birthday!!!!!  Glad you got to have a little fun!


----------



## Kelli (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks @ and @@SaraP!

I put the Monet over one of my nails in the car (I had some Julep polish on that is a blackened green) and it is sooo amazing. I also said it looked very mermaid! I'm sooo glad I was able to grab it!

The rest of the day went well.

Silly Sephora was out of birthday gifts! WTF? It's only been the birthday gift for two weeks! The girl was like I can't believe we ran out already either! I don't know how long til we get a new shipment, but you can pick one up then. haha. Then when she was searching for my BI account she needed my birthdate and I said it and she was like "It's your birthday today!! Happy birthday! I will look around and see what I have to give you so you get _something_ today!" So I got a mini bareMinderals Lash Domination mascara and a mini Make Up For Ever lipstick in Rouge, so that was nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 14, 2015)

@@Kelli Happy Birthday! 

So nice that they took care of  you at Sephora. I'm going to guess that they may have already run out due to the awesomeness of the gift and the fact that at this point some of the December birthdays are still within the birthday window, along with February.


----------



## Shalott (Jan 14, 2015)

@@Kelli Happy Birthday! Going to Sephora is like, my dream birthday party now, LOL!

Speaking of Sephora I was on the website and I couldn't pull the trigger! Gah, I hate how I get like this - I shop for comfort, so when things are good I don't feel as much of an urge to buy which means I have a harder time justifying the things I want!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It is a good thing, but that doesn't make the _desire_ go away and it can get a bit frustrating. I seriously need a new facial oil, but why are they all so pricy!

I'm also really tempted to go up the street to the Mexican restaurant and get blitzed on their delicious Tamarind Margaritas but... my kids would be with me. What a bad mom! :lol:


----------



## meaganola (Jan 14, 2015)

as***** birthday story ahead!  Seriously, typing this out is making me cry right now.



Spoiler



For my fortieth birthday, I was going to take my nephews to Ground Kontrol.  This was something I had been trying to arrange for over a year.  It was supposed to be their Christmas present not that Christmas BUT THE CHRISTMAS BEFORE THAT, but because my brother and sister-in-law kept canceling on me at the last minute for the entire year I had been trying to arrange it (and this was not the only thing they would cancel on me at the last minute), on the Christmas before my birthday, I said, “Okay, once and for all, let’s carve this in stone!  Okay, this date.  Awesome.  It will be part birthday present to myself!”  I said this out loud to them so they would know I was serious about THIS IS THE DATE, and THIS OUTING IS IMPORTANT TO ME.

Important note:  I have never had a birthday party.  Ever.  Maybe when I was one and it was a family-only event, but with friends?  No.  When I turned twenty-one, I did the traditional bar crawl — with *one* friend.  Who picked up a guy at the very first bar we went to.  The following year, that friend (who had since dumped the guy) and I went to a local legend restaurant that was closing at the end of the month (so it was a one-last-night-at-the-Doghouse deal), and then we met up at another bar so I could meet up with one of my roommates when she got off work.  So...  Two friends, but not two friends at the same time.  One friend at each of two places.  The year after that, I went out to dinner with a friend.  Those are the only times I’ve done anything involving other people for my birthday , so this outing with my nephews was going to be *super* important to me.  Reminder:  We set this date on December 25th.  My birthday is exactly four weeks after Christmas Eve.  That year, my birthday was on a Saturday, which was why it was going to be a *perfect* day to go to Ground Kontrol.

Flash forward to the Sunday before my birthday, after coworkers had been asking for a couple of weeks if I wanted to do something for my birthday, and I said no because I had PLANS WITH MY NEPHEWS!  SO HAPPY!  Sunday night, I get a text message from my brother that says that they might be canceling because it snowed, so they want to go to the cabin because snowball fights are more important than video games.  I asked when he would know for sure.  He said Monday.  I spent half an hour crying in the shower because this was the first time in eighteen years that I had managed to make plans with other people for my birthday, and it looked like they were going to be canceled.  So then Monday rolls around, and nothing.  At the time, I was meeting him and some other friends for trivia night every Tuesday, so when I got there, I asked him what the hell was going on.  Answer:  No arcade because they’re going to the cabin.  That as***** denied he said he had said he was going to tell me the day before even when *I showed him the text on my phone that said Monday*, and to this day, he refuses to discuss the fact that he has single-handedly ruined my birthday because every year since, I remember the fact that he did that to me, so I don't even bother trying to make plans with other people for my birthday.  (He refuses to talk about *anything* upsetting or uncomfortable.  Ever.) 

And, of course, because he didn’t tell me until four days before my birthday, I couldn’t find anyone to do anything with me.  One mutual friend agreed to go see a movie with me at the last minute because she felt sorry for me because I was really upset about the whole thing.  I am forever an afterthought, inconvenience, and someone they can cancel on at the last minute because Meagan's family!  She won't care!  Bullshit.  Yes, that was the last trivia night I attended.


as*****.  The forum's filter will not allow me to call him what I *really* want to call him.  Three years later, and I’m still crying about it when I think about it.  I barely speak to him now.  His fortieth birthday is next month, and I just know I will be invited to a birthday party for him, and then someone will try to guilt me when I don't go.  Because I won't.

(And that's the real story about why I hate my birthday nowadays.  It has nothing to do with turning forty.  It has everything to do with the fact that my fortieth birthday was *ruined*, and the person I need to confront about it refuses to discuss it or acknowledge that he deeply hurt me.)

(ETA:  I never did take the nephews to Ground Kontrol.  In fact, I still have yet to go there, period.)


----------



## tulosai (Jan 14, 2015)

AW @@meaganola that is just awful in so many ways :/  I hope you'll have an awesome birthday experience that is so amazing it completely obliterates this from your mind someday, I really do.


----------



## Kelli (Jan 14, 2015)

@@meaganola too bad we don't live close to eachother! We could reclaim our birthdays and make them less crappy than our families like to make them.

(you can't do anything with my mom without her spazzing out...like you ask her what restaurant do you want to go to, she replies I don't care, where ever...then you pull in someplace and she has a melt down about 20 reasons she doesn't want to go there and that everyone just chose it because they know she hates and we're all assholes that hate her and that's the only reason why we are there. YOU SAID YOU DIDN"T CARE!!! It's soooooo exhausting dealing with that, everytime you want to do anything. Even just a quick run to the grocery store turns into a massive ordeal.)

Luckily, for our birthday dinner tonight, we met my stepdad after work in the city where he works and there is ONE restaurant right there that we ALL like, so no meltdowns after the whole freakout in the morning.

And B&amp;BW still has their semi-annual sale going on, so my sister said she'd buy us each one of the $3 things. I got the triple moisture cream in French Lavender &amp; Honey. Normally, I hate lavender scents and sweet scents, so this is not something I would have ever thought I'd like, but I am really loving it! My scent loves have changed quite dramatically in recent years. So many things I used to like now smell gross and things I used to hate I love. Pretty weird.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 14, 2015)

I wish we could teleport ourselves to you for 'the' day.   :hugs3:

I remember my 30th -- total suckage.  I had been dating a guy for a year.  He helped with the sound for his roommate's band.  We went to the show on my bday, not a huge deal, but he ignored me the whole time, while making his rounds around the room.  What a bummer.  No present, no acknowledgment, nothing.

We just found out that instead of make-up days over MLK and Spring Break, we're staying an extra hour for 12 days.  One of those days is *my* birthday.  Ugh, ugh, ugh.  I feel like they're stealing an hour of my joy.


----------



## Kelli (Jan 14, 2015)

@ people can be so oblivious and not even any kind of acknowledgement is ridiculous.

That is so crazy that they are doing an extra hour for 12 days! I would think people would revolt over having to change schedules of childcare and such for a bit like that...and totally lame that one has to be your birthday!


----------



## onelilspark (Jan 14, 2015)

I had a string of birthdays in a row that were terrible. Started when I was about 12 - had to go home from school early with a migraine. Puked my way through dinner.

At 13, we went to visit my Grandparents in Florida (I lived outside Philly) and my Dad's brand new car was stolen from the parking garage. I don't remember most of my teens - they weren't memorable though.

My 20th birthday I was determined to turn things around, I planned a pampering day - I was going to get my hair done and my nails done. My boyfriend at the time was going to take me out to dinner. ...until there was a _threat_ of 2 inches of snow. The salon called and cancelled. The restaurant called and said they weren't opening. Boyfriend didn't come because he wasn't sure how the roads would be. ...and there was absolutely _no _snow that fell.

My 21st was Mardi Gras, woohoo! That would be fun. Except I had a meeting with my Sorority's advisor the next day and a mid-term. So I had 2 drinks and was in bed by 9. Wild child that I am.

22nd? Went out with friends, had entirely too much to drink (because I saw an ex, so I showed him), fell and twisted my ankle outside a bar...it was bad.

Things started to get a little better after that, mostly because I decided to stop celebrating my birthday. When for my 25th, my husband (then fiance) was planning on coming to visit me because I was doing a 3 month training program 5 hours away from where we lived. ...and there was supposed to be a blizzard. I broke down on the phone and he wound up taking time off work and coming early to be sure he'd make it. 

Since then it's been a little better. Last year I took a half day, got my hair done and my husband brought me Chipotle.  We were planning on going on a cruise for my birthday this year (30) but I'm a little afraid of what may happen. So we're just going out to dinner (now that we're in Florida, I don't think the snow can ruin it anymore.) 

Long story short, I totally feel you guys. Birthdays that suck are the worst.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Jan 15, 2015)

I refuse to let my birthday suck.  (going forward, anyway...but most historical ones I lived by my rule too) I have had ones that were just ordinary days (according to the rest of the world) and I didn't care.  It's MY day.  I can make it what I want.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If I want to eat 3 pints of Ben &amp; Jerry's for my meals...I WILL.  If I want to stay in bed and read or watch TV...I WILL. If I want to grace the world with my presence...I WILL.  But will I let others dictate how I feel on my birthday...I WILL NOT!


----------



## Kelli (Jan 15, 2015)

@ Thanks a lot! Now I want Ben &amp; Jerry's (preferably Chunky Monkey or Hazed &amp; Confussed, but I'd settle for any Ben &amp; Jerry's), but it's nearly 1 am here and there is none in the freezer...if it were summer time that wouldn't stop me, since there is a 24 hr grocery store like 7 miles away...but I guess my craving for B&amp;J isn't strong enough to venture out in temperatures in the teens *sigh*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Jan 15, 2015)

For the record, I just raided my freezer and tried the Salted Caramel Core.  That has got to be the grossest ice cream ever.  ICK.  This is good though, I am down to one pint left (ETA: Haagen Daaz Dulce de Leche) then I can't buy anymore.  I'm like the Grinch, only it's my a$$ that's grown three sizes too big lately LOL!

I do this every year then trim it off for spring but man it is really coming on thick with my added stress...you'd think the simple fact I've been trying to seduce my roommate for 3 years would keep me in line...nope.  Deep down I know it's hopeless sooooooo deep down I still put the pounds on and jiggle around until it comes off in a few months HAHAHAHA!!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 15, 2015)

Okay, ONE episode of _Luther_, and then bed.  I started the second season last night and watched the first two eps.  Love this show!  Netflix has three seasons up, and I need to finish them by the end of the month because it's one of the shows that are leaving at that time.  Fortunately, it's a BBC show, so seasons two and three are four episodes each.  I could easily finish this one over the weekend.  Maybe even on Saturday.


----------



## tulosai (Jan 15, 2015)

meaganola said:


> Okay, ONE episode of _Luther_, and then bed.  I started the second season last night and watched the first two eps.  Love this show!  Netflix has three seasons up, and I need to finish them by the end of the month because it's one of the shows that are leaving at that time.  Fortunately, it's a BBC show, so seasons two and three are four episodes each.  I could easily finish this one over the weekend.  Maybe even on Saturday.


How do you tell what shows are leaving at the end of the month??? 

Sorry if it's a dumb question


----------



## meaganola (Jan 15, 2015)

tulosai said:


> How do you tell what shows are leaving at the end of the month???
> 
> Sorry if it's a dumb question


When you look at your queue, it will say "Until 2/1/15" or something along those lines.  I can't do a screenprint right now because I'm having problems accessing my queue, but I think it does have to be in your queue in order to see this information.  At the moment, pretty much all BBC shows are leaving, so no more Torchwood, original House of Cards, or Blackadder.  (In this case, it might just be a contract negotiation thing and Netflix just threatening to drop it all, but, uh, why pass up the change to watch fourteen nearly-solid hours of Idris Elba?)


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 16, 2015)

Nothing like payday to make you feel poor :angry:


----------



## meaganola (Jan 16, 2015)

Tweakabell said:


> Nothing like payday to make you feel poor :angry:


Before payday: Oh, boy! I can get these bills paid, buy groceries, get those new shoes I need, get these other eighteen things I've been putting off since last payday, and put a chunk into savings! I HAVE ALL OF THE PLANS! SO EXCITE!
On payday: Well, I can pay the bills and buy groceries. Maybe I'll splurge and get a mondo pack of chicken breasts for the freezer so I'll have some the next time I'm flat broke. Which will be in, like, a week.


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 16, 2015)

Yup I splurged on a HT order because I apparently earned $75 to spend with my xmas order and they have HQ and Ariel things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  paid the bills, I need to get gas and go grocery shopping, I should probably buy more jeans and it'll be gone before I know it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I miss Hubby's old job


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 16, 2015)

Yep, grocery shopping tomorrow is going to be my big splurgy purchase for this check!  Complete with meal planning, coupons, and telling my kids "No, we're not getting a giant box of PopTarts" about 1000 times.  But if I'm a VERY good girl, I might get myself a candy bar to hide and eat when the kids to go bed.  C'est la vie!

Yay.


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 16, 2015)

That was last check for us at the first of the month, more wiggle room with the non-rent check. I'm trying to get in the habit of paying what I can now so that with the rent check I have a little more wiggle room.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 16, 2015)

This check is my wiggle check! I'm getting Popsicles! I have zero room with my rent check paycheck.


----------



## SaraP (Jan 16, 2015)

To curb my spending I'm organizing my nail polish collection and I found this blog  post on how to swatch you polishes. I love this idea and I have everything I need to do it!

http://youputiton.com/how-to-swatch-your-nail-polish/


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 16, 2015)

This paycheck is pretty much done for! I spent what extra I have on a bit of Aromaleigh (needed those Sol Invictus samples before they were gone), a couple of snails for my fishtank, and some CocoaPink perfumes. Paying the bills tonight and then I'll be broke and weep, again.


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 16, 2015)

I am on the curb plan as well. I hit SUBMIT too many times over the holidays. Today, I came back from a stressful doc appointment and wanted to buy something. I had my Sephora cart ready to go. It contained the item I wanted and a few other things to get to $50. Ridiculous. For some reason, I decided to check reviews on the Nars Creamy Concealer and saw that Maybelline Fix Me was a dupe that many bloggers preferred. So, I got my butt to CVS and spent $7.39.  I like it too!  No guilt is a bonus.


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 16, 2015)

sarap said:


> To curb my spending I'm organizing my nail polish collection and I found this blog  post on how to swatch you polishes. I love this idea and I have everything I need to do it!
> 
> http://youputiton.com/how-to-swatch-your-nail-polish/


This sounds way more fun than getting the Squid Shop up and running. I can't wait for vacation in Feb., beach by day but probably squids and computers at night.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jan 16, 2015)

Ugh, really?  Facebook has temporarily locked me out of my account since like a day and a half ago now. 

I was sending a direct message to Drugstore.com, which went through.. then I checked out Green Chef's facebook page..clicked back onto my page, and then it logged me out.. tells me it is locked and I have to send in a form of ID. 

I did what they said to do, it wouldn't load the picture.  So I had to get postit notes out and manually cover the info they don't need to see on my DL, and then send the picture in, and it finally goes through. 

Then they email me and say they need more info or whatever, and I try to upload it again, it wont upload.. So I did it again on the website.. 

Why wont they unlock my account?  How long does this BS usually take?  

Some claim about I may have been using a false account or multiple accounts... ummm, nope!  I have one account, that I use on one computer, and no other sources.  

I changed my password like suggested..it lets me log in/log out, but wont let me access anything or use the account. 

Has this happened to anybody here?  What did you have to do to get back in/how long did it take?  

ETA: Update...  I was complaining on the phone to my sister in law about it, and Facebook must have heard me, lol.  Not 5 minutes after I hung up the phone they send me an email that my account is unlocked.  Yay!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 16, 2015)

I put this photo on Instagram, but I think it deserves to be posted here, too.  So whenever it's your birthday in my office, either the customer service manager or my manager (they take turns) bring in some sort of dessert-y treat for everyone.  It varies wildly:  Cheesecake, cupcakes homemade or made from a mix, store-bought pie, angel food cake with strawberries, lemon bars, that stuff involving pretzels, cream cheese, strawberry Jell-o, and Cool Whip -- you never know what it's going to be.  My birthday is next week, and I'm taking the whole week off, so I figured that I wouldn't get anything (that was actually part of the reason I took that week off because you also have to stand in the middle of the lunchroom while everyone sings to you).  Much to my surprise, at 2pm (the birthday hour), I was summoned to the lunchroom and saw a tray of these guys:







THAT IS A BROWNIE BURGER ON A CUPCAKE BUN!  The green stuff is coconut tinted with food coloring!  My boss's mom (she must be in her seventies) made them. 

In semi-related news, a former coworker came by today to see us, in part to turn in a form for an office pool that is too ridiculous to bother explaining and apparently also in part for birthday goodies.  I think I've only seen her once since she retired about a year and a half ago.  She looked at me and said something like, "Wow, you're all dolled up with that eyeshadow and eyeliner and blush!  It's really pretty!  Do you have a date or something?"  To which *both* of my guy coworkers replied, "Nah, she looks like that all the time now."

(And in DUDE TOTAL COINCIDENCE news, out of more than three thousand artists on my hard drive, my iTunes shuffle landed on the Decemberists -- and at the exact same time, I received an email from a local crafty place announcing they were involved in this quilt project that will be unveiled Tuesday at City Hall by the mayor to celebrate Decemberists Day in honor of their newest album.  Because Portland.)


----------



## normajean2008 (Jan 16, 2015)

meaganola said:


> I put this photo on Instagram, but I think it deserves to be posted here, too.  So whenever it's your birthday in my office, either the customer service manager or my manager (they take turns) bring in some sort of dessert-y treat for everyone.  It varies wildly:  Cheesecake, cupcakes homemade or made from a mix, store-bought pie, angel food cake with strawberries, lemon bars, that stuff involving pretzels, cream cheese, strawberry Jell-o, and Cool Whip -- you never know what it's going to be.  My birthday is next week, and I'm taking the whole week off, so I figured that I wouldn't get anything (that was actually part of the reason I took that week off because you also have to stand in the middle of the lunchroom while everyone sings to you).  Much to my surprise, at 2pm (the birthday hour), I was summoned to the lunchroom and saw a tray of these guys:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG that cupcake is way too cute!  Happy early bday!!!!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 16, 2015)

meaganola said:


> I put this photo on Instagram, but I think it deserves to be posted here, too.  So whenever it's your birthday in my office, either the customer service manager or my manager (they take turns) bring in some sort of dessert-y treat for everyone.  It varies wildly:  Cheesecake, cupcakes homemade or made from a mix, store-bought pie, angel food cake with strawberries, lemon bars, that stuff involving pretzels, cream cheese, strawberry Jell-o, and Cool Whip -- you never know what it's going to be.  My birthday is next week, and I'm taking the whole week off, so I figured that I wouldn't get anything (that was actually part of the reason I took that week off because you also have to stand in the middle of the lunchroom while everyone sings to you).  Much to my surprise, at 2pm (the birthday hour), I was summoned to the lunchroom and saw a tray of these guys:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I NEED DIS. Minus the coconut (personal ew for me).  Instead of a candy bar, totally getting cake and brownie mix at the store tomorrow!  I know I have food coloring, so a bit of red and yellow mixed into white icing and the kids and I will have a yummy treat!

Also, happy early birthday @@meaganola !  (It won't be the only birthday wish tho!  Muahahaha!!)


----------



## wadedl (Jan 17, 2015)

Love those hamburger cupcakes! Happy early birthday!


----------



## LadyK (Jan 17, 2015)

Those cupcakes are amazing!  Happy Birthday!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks, guys!  I managed to snag the Sephora birthday goodies today, and I have this whole week off work, so I'm hoping to just keep under the radar of the traditional suckiness that my birthdays usually turn out to be.

In unrelated news, oooh.  So I love horror movies.  *Love* them.  I have a particular fondness for PG-13 creepy flicks because they have to try harder to get an audience, so if I hear good things about them from certain people, I know they're awesome (see:  _Insidious_ and _The Conjuring_).  I saw that _The Babadook_ was playing at a certain artsy (read: pretentious as hell) theatre in town, and it’s been at the top of my to-see list for months, but I just couldn’t get my shit together in time to go see it.  I shrugged and decided I would just rent it.  It’s on the iTunes store, so I could spring the seven bucks to rent it.  I’m willing to spend that much on it since its existence is an experiment all on its own (it was a Kickstarter-funded movie).  BUT THEN!  I was just driving past the beer theatre across the street from my apartment, and they’re showing it in fifteen minutes!  Yes.  Tickets are $4, and they have pizza from my favorite pizza place (I don’t drink beer or wine, and I’m not in the mood for cider).  This is an acceptable way to suddenly decide to spend an early Saturday evening.  And Ed just decided to climb off my lap, so it's time to go get creeped out!  Yay!


----------



## SaraP (Jan 17, 2015)

@@meaganola Happy Birthday! The movie and pizza sound great. I'm totally going to make those cupcakes this summer! I'm not very creative, but I'm a good copycat =)

In other news I tried waxing my underarms today for the first time, it wasn't painful (the first time) but I couldn't get all the hair either. Hello patchy armpits! By my 3rd attempt ( :scared: )I gave up.

And in curbing news, I put all my perfume samples in a small cup and will be trying a new one each day (after spraying them on a paper to make sure they don't reek). So far I'm liking the Tory Burch a lot and it might be a purchase during the bonus points at Sephora next month.


----------



## chelsealynn (Jan 17, 2015)

sarap said:


> @@meaganola Happy Birthday! The movie and pizza sound great. I'm totally going to make those cupcakes this summer! I'm not very creative, but I'm a good copycat =)
> 
> In other news I tried waxing my underarms today for the first time, it wasn't painful (the first time) but I couldn't get all the hair either. Hello patchy armpits! By my 3rd attempt ( :scared: )I gave up.
> 
> And in curbing news, I put all my perfume samples in a small cup and will be trying a new one each day (after spraying them on a paper to make sure they don't reek). So far I'm liking the Tory Burch a lot and it might be a purchase during the bonus points at Sephora next month.


I must be some kind of weirdo.  I think that underarm waxing is so painful!  I think its the most painful place I've ever had waxed.  I love the after effects but can only get it done a few times a year (usually before vacation) because I hate it so much.


----------



## Shalott (Jan 17, 2015)

meaganola said:


> Thanks, guys!  I managed to snag the Sephora birthday goodies today, and I have this whole week off work, so I'm hoping to just keep under the radar of the traditional suckiness that my birthdays usually turn out to be.
> 
> In unrelated news, oooh.  So I love horror movies.  *Love* them.  I have a particular fondness for PG-13 creepy flicks because they have to try harder to get an audience, so if I hear good things about them from certain people, I know they're awesome (see:  _Insidious_ and _The Conjuring_).  I saw that _The Babadook_ was playing at a certain artsy (read: pretentious as hell) theatre in town, and it’s been at the top of my to-see list for months, but I just couldn’t get my shit together in time to go see it.  I shrugged and decided I would just rent it.  It’s on the iTunes store, so I could spring the seven bucks to rent it.  I’m willing to spend that much on it since its existence is an experiment all on its own (it was a Kickstarter-funded movie).  BUT THEN!  I was just driving past the beer theatre across the street from my apartment, and they’re showing it in fifteen minutes!  Yes.  Tickets are $4, and they have pizza from my favorite pizza place (I don’t drink beer or wine, and I’m not in the mood for cider).  This is an acceptable way to suddenly decide to spend an early Saturday evening.  And Ed just decided to climb off my lap, so it's time to go get creeped out!  Yay!


Happy Birthday! Super curious but does Ed drive with you, or am I mis-reading that? I have seen cats in parked cars (not parked, like it's been sitting there and the cat got in, but like parked in a parking lot that they drove to, ha ha) so I do know this happens, LOL! :laughing:


----------



## meaganola (Jan 17, 2015)

Shalott said:


> Happy Birthday! Super curious but does Ed drive with you, or am I mis-reading that? I have seen cats in parked cars (not parked, like it's been sitting there and the cat got in, but like parked in a parking lot that they drove to, ha ha) so I do know this happens, LOL! :laughing:


Oh, no, he only goes in the car when it's time to go to the vet!  I was posting that at home.  The theatre is directly across the street from my apartment.  It's a whopping three-minute walk from my apartment over to the box office (you have to go around to the other side of the block because I face the back of the theatre.  Otherwise, it would probably be *one* minute), and if you drive over to this neighborhood to go to it, you probably have to park further away than I live.  I had to park further away from the door when I went to IKEA today, and I was still in their parking lot!

As for _The Babadook_, uh, this film has demonstrated to me that I made a very wise decision to not be a parent.  And if you do go see it, watch the color coding!  This movie has some definite purpose to its use of color. 

(And, return of the ooh, this theatre doesn't have a history of playing trailers, but tonight, they played one for _Foxcatcher_.  Man, I hope this is a sign that they're going to have it there.  They're not part of a chain, so it doesn't make sense for them to show a trailer unless they're getting the movie.  I *really* want to see that one.  My love of Mark Ruffalo is so strong that I almost bought some Avengers Valentine's Day candy today that had Hulk and Iron Man on the packaging.  Because Science Bros.  AND, AHHHH, THEY'RE DOING A SEQUEL TO _NOW YOU SEE ME_!  That wasn't the bestest movie ever, but it was enough fun that I look forward to the sequel.)


----------



## saku (Jan 17, 2015)

grad school drains my whole everything.. :'( i wanna cry!


----------



## Shalott (Jan 17, 2015)

meaganola said:


> Oh, no, he only goes in the car when it's time to go to the vet!  I was posting that at home.  The theatre is directly across the street from my apartment.  It's a whopping three-minute walk from my apartment over to the box office (you have to go around to the other side of the block because I face the back of the theatre.  Otherwise, it would probably be *one* minute), and if you drive over to this neighborhood to go to it, you probably have to park further away than I live.  I had to park further away from the door when I went to IKEA today, and I was still in their parking lot!


A hahaha, I thought I might have been misunderstanding! Not gonna lie though, if I didn't think my cat would kill me and then run away, I might take him more places. He's so stout, though, that it would not be possible for me to carry him around in a carrier all day! :laughno:


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 17, 2015)

There was a cat with a leash on in Michael's this week. My cats would kill me or refuse to move....or both


----------



## slinka (Jan 18, 2015)

I have Monday off this week woo! Ugh, that reminds me, my brushes are in DIRE need of cleaning.

We just got a new houseguest (older daughter came here for reasons) out of the blue so once that settles I swear I'm gonna clean my brushes AND my car.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 18, 2015)

I thought I posted this story in here already, but I'm not finding it now, so I'll do that now.  Once upon a time a few years ago, I was stopped at an intersection waiting for the light to change.  It was a gorgeous spring afternoon, and this particular neighborhood is a bit of a hipster hotspot with a coffee house, a pizza place, a dive bar, one of the best Mediterranean restaurants in the city, a vegan bar, a teahouse, a cupcake shop, etc., so everyone was out'n'about, and there were a lot of people walking dogs because of course there were.  As I waited at the light, I noticed an elderly woman -- probably in her 70s or 80s -- standing on the corner with a leash in her hand.  It looked like she was talking to the animal at her feet.  Someone talking to their pet is not remotely unusual or noteworthy.  And then the light changed, and I passed her, and I saw the animal at the end of the leash:  A turtle.  Because *of course* it was.


----------



## SaraP (Jan 18, 2015)

We had a rescue cat that had been declawed (so mean!!) and we worried about letting her outside with no way to defend herself. I had the brilliant idea of getting her a harness and a long tether so she could walk around the yard and enjoy the sun....she must of done 30 back flips trying to get loose of that harness! I would have grabbed her sooner, but I was rolling on the floor.

*She was pissed at me for weeks after that.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 18, 2015)

When I originally moved down from Seattle, I had another kitty named Hunter.  He was my bestest buddy ever.  He and I went through a *lot* of shit together.  Anyway.  During the move, I put him in a harness so I could clip a leash on him just in case I had to take him out of his crate outside of a house/apartment.  A harness seemed like a better idea than a collar.  I left him in the harness even after we found an apartment.  One day about a month or so after moving in, I found him with his head stuck UNDER THE DISHWASHER -- because he had been nosing around (because curious kitty), and the harness got caught.  I thought I fixed things so he couldn't get caught again -- and then I found the harness caught on the same place again.  He had managed to get out of it.  And that was the end of harnesses or collars for Hunter.


----------



## Shalott (Jan 18, 2015)

Speaking of claws and getting stuck, my cat the genius tried one day to push open the sliding kitchen window and somehow managed to get his front foreclaw stuck between the window and the sill. I could hear these pathetic mewlings coming from somewhere, but I couldn't find him in any of his usual spots. Finally I saw him in the kitchen, perched on the 5-inch wide counter peninsula below the window in a pathetic hump.

It took me holding him and my hubby working his claw out to get him free - I was really scared we might tear his claw and have to take him to the emergency vet.

About three months later the little idiot did it again, different window. This was even worse - my son had left his bedroom window open and my cat had jumped through it out to the front porch. He'd tried to come back in the same way he left, but got all the claws from one paw stuck in the screen that he (the cat) had pushed open himself enough to get out. Even with my 13 y.o. son's help, I couldn't get him unstuck, so I had to cut him free from the screen, ruining it in the process. *sigh* This was last summer, so he hasn't had a chance to try and sneak out again. We'll see this summer if he's learned his lesson! :lol:

And in case anyone is confused - I only have one cat, he does have a name, it is Ryuu. But we only ever call him "Kitty" so that's what he responds to, LOL. Pic under the cut - it's so accurate when you notice the fluff stuck in his whiskers!



Spoiler


----------



## meaganola (Jan 18, 2015)

@@Shalott Those eyes!  That face!  The texture of his fur!  He looks like a little crankypants hellraiser!  I wanna reach out and give him skritches!


----------



## Shalott (Jan 18, 2015)

meaganola said:


> @@Shalott Those eyes!  That face!  The texture of his fur!  He looks like a little crankypants hellraiser!  I wanna reach out and give him skritches!


LOL you got it so exactly right! He's basically the cat equivalent of a passive-aggressive note. :lol: I picked him because there were four babies in the litter left, and they were all identical. He was the only one standing off to the side pretending he didn't want some lovin' so I went "that one"... it's been that way ever since, ha ha!


----------



## LadyK (Jan 18, 2015)

A friend of mine is a park ranger and once had to issue a warning to a man for not having his pet duck on a leash.  (All pets are required to be on leashes in state parks)  The man would bring his duck to the park so it could swim in the lake and make friends.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 18, 2015)

@@LadyK That is such a sweet image!

I had two different weird pet sightings that stand out in my mind. The first was sometime in the 90s. I remember walking out of a store on 5th Avenue in Manhattan and then doing a double take at the woman walking her pet tortoise. No special leash. Just a piece of rope tied around his shell. My thoughts had been "Only in New York..."

The second was in Japan. There was a westerner that lived in one of the surrounding towns. We'd occasionally see him at the various local festivals. He was pretty easy to spot. Just look for the crowd of women fawning over his pet bunny being walked with a harness. I once wondered out loud why he would do that and my husband gave me a "Seriously?" look. It had only been a few moments before that I had gone "Oh, look at the bunny! Let's go look!"


----------



## LadyK (Jan 18, 2015)

ZeeOmega said:


> @@LadyK That is such a sweet image!
> 
> I had two different weird pet sightings that stand out in my mind. The first was sometime in the 90s. I remember walking out of a store on 5th Avenue in Manhattan and then doing a double take at the woman walking her pet tortoise. No special leash. Just a piece of rope tied around his shell. My thoughts had been "Only in New York..."
> 
> The second was in Japan. There was a westerner that lived in one of the surrounding towns. We'd occasionally see him at the various local festivals. He was pretty easy to spot. Just look for the crowd of women fawning over his pet bunny being walked with a harness. I once wondered out loud why he would do that and my husband gave me a "Seriously?" look. It had only been a few moments before that I had gone "Oh, look at the bunny! Let's go look!"


It seems really sweet, but the same guy would also yell at people fishing ("fish murderers") and once was caught trying to force feed a seagull he had caught.  (He thought he was "taming" it).  That is the source of my favorite park ranger story which we have lovingly titled "SIR, DROP THE SEAGULL!"


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 18, 2015)

Oh, and as for cats in cars, the one in my avatar has taken to adding a mysterious variable to our car trips. He used to be so good and make it during long car rides while his sister made a point of letting us know exactly how we are betraying her each time she woke up. And then somewhere along the line he developed car sickness. He's not the type of cat to go and be sick in an out of the way corner. No. He has to involve as many people as possible. 

Curled up at the back of the carrier with his sister near the front? Crawls up to the front and throws up on her. 

Laying side by side with his sister in the carrier? Throws up over her to hit the opposite side of the carrier from himself. 

At one point my husband decided that the little guy would probably feel better if he could be loose and come and curl up front with us if he needed to. I was reluctant but eventually relented. 

The last time they were in a car with us, I was just pulling into a small university town where we would be staying for the night. It was a pretty day and a football game had just let out, so there were a lot of people on the sidewalk. I'm driving and the cats have been curled up asleep behind our seats. Suddenly, the little troublemaker climbs up to the front of the car and I hear my husband go:

"Oh hey, buddy. You want to sit with your daddy... Oh god! Oh god! He's throwing up on me! He's throwing up on me!" The little guy had an empty stomach by this point and so was just throwing up bile, which basically looked like he was foaming at the mouth. After he's done his damage, he calmly climbs and sits on the dash while we continue driving through the town looking for all the world like he's rabid. My husband is fretting about he only had the one pair of jeans and me desperately wondering what this all must look like to everyone passing us on the street.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 18, 2015)

LadyK said:


> It seems really sweet, but the same guy would also yell at people fishing ("fish murderers") and once was caught trying to force feed a seagull he had caught.  (He thought he was "taming" it).  That is the source of my favorite park ranger story which we have lovingly titled "SIR, DROP THE SEAGULL!"


:blink: What a strange man...


----------



## wadedl (Jan 18, 2015)

My kids got a harness for our lop but he wiggles out of it so they can't take him for a walk. They had dreams of taking their bunny everywhere but he will not cooperate.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 18, 2015)

Okay, I don't sports (except the occasional bout of Blazers), but most of my friends are from Seattle, and I just made the mistake of looking at my Facebook feed, so I have to ask:  Are the Seahawks going to the Super Bowl again?  Read:  Am I going to have to avoid my Facebook feed for *another* month?


----------



## lovepink (Jan 18, 2015)

meaganola said:


> Okay, I don't sports (except the occasional bout of Blazers), but most of my friends are from Seattle, and I just made the mistake of looking at my Facebook feed, so I have to ask:  Are the Seahawks going to the Super Bowl again?  Read:  Am I going to have to avoid my Facebook feed for *another* month?


Yes!  They beat the Packers in OT tonight.  Enjoy your FB hiatus!


----------



## Shalott (Jan 18, 2015)

@@meaganola They are.

ETA: Stupid mouse hit "post", I meant to add, it was like a party of one up in here today, hubby so excited.


----------



## Kelli (Jan 18, 2015)

I have a lot of Packers fans on my FB (I believe my dad is from Wisconsin, so maybe that is why? LOL), so there has been sooo many football status' on my feed, like really do I need updates constantly during games?!?! if I wanted to know what was going on I would be watching the game. I don't need all the commentary lol. I'm guessing after today, there will be much fewer for me, so yay for me, sad face for poor Meagan.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 18, 2015)

I hate football with a passion. HATE IT. And I live in Indiana, where it is by far the most popular sport. Football season is insufferable on fb for me.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 18, 2015)

I thought I was out of the woods once the Bengals lost in post-season (the vast majority of my FB peeps are from the Cinci area), but NOOOOOOO stupid newsfeed is still full of crap.  SIGH.  Darn you organized sporting events.  And I know the second the SuperBowl is over they're just going to start talking about baseball's opening day.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 19, 2015)

meaganola said:


> (And, return of the ooh, this theatre doesn't have a history of playing trailers, but tonight, they played one for _Foxcatcher_.  Man, I hope this is a sign that they're going to have it there.  They're not part of a chain, so it doesn't make sense for them to show a trailer unless they're getting the movie.  I *really* want to see that one.  My love of Mark Ruffalo is so strong that I almost bought some Avengers Valentine's Day candy today that had Hulk and Iron Man on the packaging.  Because Science Bros.*  AND, AHHHH, THEY'RE DOING A SEQUEL TO _NOW YOU SEE ME_!  That wasn't the bestest movie ever, but it was enough fun that I look forward to the sequel.*)


My middle daughter will be so geeked to hear this. She absolutely loves that movie. 



Kelli said:


> I have a lot of Packers fans on my FB (I believe my dad is from Wisconsin, so maybe that is why? LOL), so there has been sooo many football status' on my feed, like really do I need updates constantly during games?!?! if I wanted to know what was going on I would be watching the game. I don't need all the commentary lol. I'm guessing after today, there will be much fewer for me, so yay for me, sad face for poor Meagan.


Yeah...it's that way here with the OSU FB games. I don't have to watch the game...I can see every play dissected on FB, lol.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 19, 2015)

It's funny:  I'm on vacation this week, but since today is MLK Day, it doesn't feel like a real day off since I would have it off anyway.  I'm going to work on cleaning today because tomorrow is garbage'n'recycling day (recycling gets picked up every week, but garbage is only every other week), so anything I can get out today is something I don't have to wait two weeks to toss (we're in a...  transitional neighborhood, so people do go through our garbage, which means I try to hold off as long as possible before taking anything out because they make an epic mess.  DO NOT GO THROUGH OUR GARBAGE!  WE HAVE MULTIPLE CATS AND DOGS IN THESE APARTMENTS!  OUR TRASH IS DISGUSTING!).


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 19, 2015)

@@meaganola too bad there's not a standard "Warning!  Cat Poo!" label you can put on the trash cans.  That sh....tuff should definitely have a sign on it!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 19, 2015)

@ *Yes*.  I've thought about getting a big "biohazard" sticker for the cans, but then I get worried that the garbage collectors won't take the trash -- or (probably more likely, given my neighborhood) it would get interpreted as OH HEY FANS OF THE BAND LIVE HERE!  GOOD STUFF IN THE GARBAGE!  Which...  No.  I mean, I like the songs they did with Onyx, but that's because I'm a fan of early '90s rap (and because without "Slam," we probably wouldn't have the _Judgment Night_ soundtrack.  What world is complete without a Dinosaur Jr./Del tha Funkee Homosapien collaboration?  And any reason for Living Colour to do *anything* is just fine by me), not because I'm a metal fan.


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 19, 2015)

Looks like vacation is a no go. I wish i had people i could count on


----------



## tulosai (Jan 19, 2015)

Tweakabell said:


> Looks like vacation is a no go. I wish i had people i could count on


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  :hugs3:


----------



## LadyK (Jan 19, 2015)

That sucks @Tweakabell   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   This is why we need to plan MUT vacations.


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 19, 2015)

I couldn't go still. The issue is someone to watch the pup. I can't board him and I have no one to watch him.


----------



## SaraP (Jan 19, 2015)

Wish you lived closer I'd love to dog sit =)


----------



## LadyK (Jan 19, 2015)

Tweakabell said:


> I couldn't go still. The issue is someone to watch the pup. I can't board him and I have no one to watch him.


I empathize.  Our puppy has never been boarded because we think it would be a disaster.  He has a serious case of small dog syndrome and is also very suspicious of strangers.  We have been lucky to find family to watch him so far.  Sorry it didn't work out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 19, 2015)

Lol I'll swing by on my way down  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

it's not that any one person let me down I had planned to board him and my mom and i got to talking and and I forgot about his seizures. i just don't have anyone id trust to watch him. The one person i would trust has her own pup and is in an apt so cant watch him.


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 19, 2015)

Yup mine is a lil one. Super calm around us(like a cat, he just sleeps on you) but if you bring new people he'll have a fit (around most).


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Jan 20, 2015)

@@tweakabell can you pm me the details of your vacation, and your pup? I'll see if I can help. I love love LOVE dogs!!!!!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 20, 2015)

First official day of vacation!  I lazed in bed until 8am**, and then I had very strong coffee and cherry pie for breakfast.  Then I slathered on some Visions and Hallelujah from the Winchester Gospels collection from Notoriously Morbid and watched an episode of _Supernatural_.  I need to clean either my kitchen now while listening to an episode of the Nosleep podcast.  Then another ep of SPN, then clean the other thing, then another SPN ep, then work on the living room.  I'm debating getting a pizza or Chinese food this afternoon.  Do I know how to have a good time on vacation or what?

(My aunt found out that I'm taking this whole week off for vacation, and now she wants to take me out to lunch tomorrow, but I have to figure out where to go.  I have no clue where to go for lunch during the week, especially since I think she expects that booze *will* be involved, and my lunches pretty much never involve alcohol.  Brunch, sure, if I'm meeting up with certain former coworkers.  But lunch?  Only if we brunch hard.)

**(I let my alarm go off at the normal time this morning, and I discovered that the station I have my clock radio set at starts its morning show festivities at 6am.  I'm already on the bus on the way to work at 6am.  I've always wondered why there weren't any shenanigans like the Jon Stewart Minute -- which I remembered them doing a few years ago -- when I was getting ready for work.  Now I have the answer:  I get up too damned early.  Apparently, my memory of the Jon Stewart Minute comes from when I was temping places that didn't require me to be there so early I can watch the sun rise over Mt. Hood.)


----------



## DragonChick (Jan 20, 2015)

meaganola said:


> (My aunt found out that I'm taking this whole week off for vacation, and now she wants to take me out to lunch tomorrow, but I have to figure out where to go.  I have no clue where to go for lunch during the week, especially since I think she expects that booze *will* be involved, and my lunches pretty much never involve alcohol.  Brunch, sure, if I'm meeting up with certain former coworkers.  But lunch?  Only if we brunch hard.)


On the flipside, potentially free booze.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 20, 2015)

DragonChick said:


> On the flipside, potentially free booze.


Oh, definitely free booze.  The entire stated reason is to get me "a drink as big as your head."  Last year, she took me out for a belated (I think it was some time in February) birthday lunch to the Original Taco House cantina on 82nd between Madison HS and Sandy, and she insisted that I get something I vaguely remember that was served in a big plastic bowl with a long straw.  It was one of those super dangerous drinks where you can't taste the booze, and then it whacks you on the back of the head after about five sips of it.  We couldn't leave until I finished it. 

Now the problem is that I feel like I should pick a new place I've never been before, but I don't know where to go!  Maybe I should look up Italian places.  Pasta sounds *really* good.  Or maybe Pambiche for Cuban even though I've been there before since they're awesome.  I wish "frozen blended cocktails" was a search filter on Yelp.  Because alcoholic slushies are perfect lunch drinks.

(In WHERE IS MY NOTORIOUSLY MORBID ORDER? news, my cats are sitting at the window staring raptly outside like the mailman is there, but he's not.  Sad face, especially since tracking says it was delivered two and a half hours ago, and it was not.)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 20, 2015)

Just wake up tomorrow morning, think "I feel like eating ____ today!" and pick a spot based on that!  I hope you have an amazing day tomorrow!


----------



## SaraP (Jan 20, 2015)

I purchased 2 mystery bags (with no spoilers) for $70, although the price will drop to $40 if the rebate works....but instead of being excited I'm wishing I hadn't made the purchase.  :blush:


----------



## meaganola (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh, yay, Notoriously Morbid Vanishing Cabinet *and* NatureBox delivery!  I had forgotten what I had ordered from the latter.  It looks like golden apple tea biscuits, lemon apple biscotti bites, dark cocoa almonds, sea salt pop pops, and sourdough cheddar pretzels.  I have no clue why I ordered to many sweet things.  I usually prefer salty'n'crunchy things.  I *love* the sourdough cheddar pretzels and sea salt pop pops!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jan 20, 2015)

I didn't know where to actually post this, but I got the most amazing surprise from a MUT member today!  I don't know if she wants me to reveal her name or not, but I got a box of unexpected Christmas gifts! Wrapped so pretty!

     She sent me Stila "In the Light", and  UD "Urban Obsessions" palettes, Tarte High Performance Naturals duo, (mascara and finishing powder) Tarte "Pigment of Imagination" cheek duo, Napoleon Perdis  Ultimate Eye Quad in "Swan Lake", NP Ultimate Contour Palette, Sephora Nail Polish "In Bed With" and chocolate candies!!

     I am utterly blown away! She was not my Secret Santa, she just sent things from the kindness of her heart, and a hugely generous nature. Biggest surprise ever!!! A million thanks to her.


----------



## chelsealynn (Jan 20, 2015)

@@meaganola Those pretzels sounds so good!  Off to check out nature box now...I've been on the fence about  my graze sub for a bit now.

ETA:  It all looks so good!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 20, 2015)

I just ordered my first NatureBox today!

-Salted Caramel Pretzel Pops

-Golden Apple Tea Biscuits (how do you like these, @@meaganola ?)

-Cherry Vanilla Granola

-Mini Belgian Waffles

-Lemon Tea Biscuits

I might have a sweet tooth. (She said, popping another dark chocolate M&amp;M into her mouth)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 20, 2015)

GOd, I cancelled Naturebox a few months ago because I needed to save money, but you guys are making me miss it!

The sriracha roasted cashews? YES MA'AM.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 20, 2015)

magicalmom said:


> I just ordered my first NatureBox today!
> 
> -Salted Caramel Pretzel Pops
> 
> ...


I didn't care for the pretzel pops as much as I expected to (they weren't bad, I am just fussy about pretzels) but I LOVE their granola, it is incredible


----------



## Kelli (Jan 20, 2015)

@@meaganola , I am so going to have to tell my sister to grab some of those pretzels in her next box. They sound sooo good!!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 20, 2015)

@@chelsealynn @@Kelli I love those sourdough pretzels so much I have them locked so I get them every month!

@ The apple tea cakes are yummy!  They’re basically shortbread bites with teeny tiny bits of chopped dried apple.
 

(As for a few of their other snacks, the nom noms are overpriced.  You only get four or five of them in a bag.  The Sun-Crunch sunflower nugget things are Somersault sunflower seed snacks in NatureBox packaging.  I can usually get them cheaper and in more flavors -- cinnamon'n'sugar! -- at Target.  I love the lemon pucker cashews, but I think they're discontinuing them this month.  I've got the mini Belgian waffles coming in next month's box!)


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 20, 2015)

sarap said:


> I purchased 2 mystery bags (with no spoilers) for $70, although the price will drop to $40 if the rebate works....but instead of being excited I'm wishing I hadn't made the purchase.


Maybe your mystery packs will be a lovely surprise of goodness.  There is still hope right?

I had a bad experience with an underwear purchase.  I didn't notice I bought too big a size until I had them on and my ass cheek was hanging out.  These things sag at the leg opening riding up something awful.  I am so annoyed as they are washed and worn now.   I am stuck with 3 of these gems.

Purchases are suppose to make us feel good.  The ones that don't suck the fun out of shopping.  I almost placed an order for a Kiehls pore corrector but I am so bummed out about the undies, I gave up.  Maybe this is the cure to no spending.  Buy crappy underwear.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 20, 2015)

My brother has this Thing (and I have it as well) where we *have* to wash new clothes before we wear them.  It doesn't matter what it is.  Shirts, jackets, socks -- everything goes immediately into the washing machine before we wear it.  My sister-in-law and their friends always made fun of him for it.  This habit started for me when I was in grade school and had some skin allergy issues, one of which was a sensitivity to the sizing used in new clothes.  A run through the machines with my soap fixed the problem, and I think the bro just picked it up since it was a house rule growing up.

Spoilered for grossness.



Spoiler



Cue his discovery of this article and a round of triumphant who's-wearing-clean-underwear-now Facebook crowing from him and an unspoken SO RELIEVED I HAVE THIS NEUROSIS from me: 

http://www.today.com/money/rossen-reports-redux-some-retailers-still-selling-used-lingerie-1D80370691


----------



## saku (Jan 20, 2015)

i thought everyone washes new stuff??!  :blink:

aside from the fact that it may have been worn, there's factory goo on it! lol


----------



## Shalott (Jan 20, 2015)

saku said:


> i thought everyone washes new stuff??!  :blink:
> 
> aside from the fact that it may have been worn, there's factory goo on it! lol


I HOPE everyone at least washes new undies, LOL! Other than underwear though... well... it's up for debate, depending on how badly I need to wear said item... h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 21, 2015)

Happy Birthday @@meaganola!!! I hope you have the BEST DAY EVER!!!

:sunshine:   :hugs3:   :wub:   :wizard:   :king:   :mussical:


----------



## slinka (Jan 21, 2015)

Ah birthday girl!happy birthday beautiful!!!


----------



## Dashery (Jan 21, 2015)

Happy birthday! @@meaganola *throws confetti*

But yeah, I also thought everyone always washed new stuff. I'll make an exception coats and jackets. But my fear of diseases is far smaller than my hatred of the cold.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 21, 2015)

@@meaganola Happy Birthday! May your year be filled with all the super sparkly eyeshadow you could ever desire!  :wizard:


----------



## slinka (Jan 21, 2015)

@meangola I made slutty Brownies and pumpkin cinnamon rolls yesterday...Let's pretend I'm totally shipping some to you!


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 21, 2015)

@@meaganola - Enjoy your day! Have a great rest of the week too!


----------



## Kelli (Jan 21, 2015)

Happy Birthday @@meaganola


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 21, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Sweetie. Hope it's awesome!


----------



## Cultfigure (Jan 21, 2015)

Happy birthday @@meaganola!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 21, 2015)

Happy Birthday, @@meaganola! Enjoy your week off!

@@slinka must have recipe for slutty brownies! Please share!


----------



## slinka (Jan 21, 2015)

@@jesemiaud sure! Honestly I just made some peanut butter chocolate chip cookie dough for the bottom layer, birthday care oreos layered on top of dollops of crunchy cookie butter for the center layer, and my fudge Brownie mixture for the top with Heath bits. It's a play off of: http://whatsgabycooking.com/slutty-brownies/ and she gives a full recipe and stuff! I'm in class so I can't look up my recipes ATM.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Jan 21, 2015)

@@meaganola Happy Birthday! Sounds like your aunt is taking care of making sure you have a great day!


----------



## tulosai (Jan 21, 2015)

Happy [email protected]@meaganola!!!


----------



## chelsealynn (Jan 21, 2015)

@@meaganola Happy Birthday !


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 21, 2015)

@@meaganola - for some reason it never alerted me to your question about chromecast. if your tv has a usb and your apartment has wifi you're good to go! 

it'll stream over the wifi and you can use a laptop/smartphone/tablet as the "remote" to control hulu, netflix, hbo go, etc.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks, everybody!  I just got back from lunch with my aunt:  I asked for a cocktail.  The server asked for my ID.  On my forty-third birthday.  Still boggling from that!

(And since we were born on the same day in the same year, it's Cat Power day.  If you ask Edgar and Oscar, of course, *every* day is cat power day!)


----------



## SaraP (Jan 21, 2015)

Happy Birthday @@meaganola! Hooray for getting carded!!


----------



## LadyK (Jan 21, 2015)

Happy Birthday @@meaganola !


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 21, 2015)

Has anyone been prompted with the "Verified by Visa" Authentication message when placing an online purchase? I seem to recall seeing it once during the holidays but I was able to bypass it. I am now unable to place an order without filling the information out. Maybe its a sign I shouldn't purchase.


----------



## Dashery (Jan 21, 2015)

Kookymama said:


> Has anyone been prompted with the "Verified by Visa" Authentication message when placing an online purchase? I seem to recall seeing it once during the holidays but I was able to bypass it. I am now unable to place an order without filling the information out. Maybe its a sign I shouldn't purchase.


I've only ever had it happen to me when trying to buy from Sleek. And it wouldn't let me bypass it (and my bank rejected the order anyway...).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

To my knowledge, it's safe if you want to go through with the order.


----------



## saku (Jan 21, 2015)

my bank Chase detected fraud activity on my card. looks like someone (or something, like a bot??) tried to do a transaction at hh gregg in talahasee for $400. good thing my bank declined it and they notified me. i was thinking about buying some booties (i shouldn't!), but it looks like i need to wait 7 days for my new card to arrive.. (or i can always use my credit card, but i swore i wont til it's all paid off!)


----------



## Shalott (Jan 21, 2015)

meaganola said:


> Thanks, everybody!  I just got back from lunch with my aunt:  I asked for a cocktail.  The server asked for my ID.  On my forty-third birthday.  Still boggling from that!
> 
> (And since we were born on the same day in the same year, it's Cat Power day.  If you ask Edgar and Oscar, of course, *every* day is cat power day!)


Happy birthday, @@meaganola! Ha ha, it feels good getting carded once you're legal!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## onelilspark (Jan 21, 2015)

@@meaganola Happy birthday!


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 21, 2015)

Dashery said:


> I've only ever had it happen to me when trying to buy from Sleek. And it wouldn't let me bypass it (and my bank rejected the order anyway...). To my knowledge, it's safe if you want to go through with the order.


Thank you! I think the vendor has to participate in this secure method for it to pop up from our banks. So Sleek must be a participant? This is happening with Lush (UK).My banks website says Visa Verified is optional so, I got a bit nervous as it clearly isn't.


----------



## Dashery (Jan 21, 2015)

Kookymama said:


> Thank you! I think the vendor has to participate in this secure method for it to pop up from our banks. So Sleek must be a participant? This is happening with Lush (UK).My banks website says Visa Verified is optional so, I got a bit nervous as it clearly isn't.


Huh, Sleek is also UK. Maybe it's an ordering UK from US type thing. 

On a related note, my bank for whatever reason panics whenever I try to order from the UK. I can spend as much money as I want in Asia, but one order to the UK and they freeze my account.

@@saku I'm glad the bank caught that fraud on our card. Yikes! I once had a friend find out that her card had been used to buy a $400 cooler from Texas. And the bank didn't catch it until the transaction had gone through. It was the oddest thing. Luckily the company was very understanding and returned the money to her account.


----------



## dancersmum (Jan 21, 2015)

Happy Birthday @meaganola

 
@@Dashery - I wonder if the sleek thing is new - I had not issues when I ordered!


----------



## Shalott (Jan 22, 2015)

@@Dashery I order from Japan a LOT and my bank freaks out every time. &lt;_&lt; I have a freaking _subscription_ to a monthly magazine from Japan and my account gets put on hold when it charges, like clockwork. I've asked them multiple times to make a note, but supposedly it is an auto thing that is supposed to stop after the client verifies a certain number of transactions. Well, I've yet to reach the number, apparently, LOL. :blink:

Oddly enough, I don't think I've ever ordered direct from the UK or anywhere in the EU, so that has never come up. Orders from Australia and NZ are no problemo. :lol:


----------



## wadedl (Jan 22, 2015)

Shalott said:


> @@Dashery I order from Japan a LOT and my bank freaks out every time. &lt;_&lt; I have a freaking _subscription_ to a monthly magazine from Japan and my account gets put on hold when it charges, like clockwork. I've asked them multiple times to make a note, but supposedly it is an auto thing that is supposed to stop after the client verifies a certain number of transactions. Well, I've yet to reach the number, apparently, LOL. :blink:
> 
> Oddly enough, I don't think I've ever ordered direct from the UK or anywhere in the EU, so that has never come up. Orders from Australia and NZ are no problemo. :lol:


Every time I have to use my business debit card it gets cancelled! I have 2 companies I order from multiple times a day but then I buy something else and bam cancelled. Like on a weekly basis sometimes.


----------



## Shalott (Jan 22, 2015)

wadedl said:


> Every time I have to use my business debit card it gets cancelled! I have 2 companies I order from multiple times a day but then I buy something else and bam cancelled. Like on a weekly basis sometimes.


Ugh, how annoying! Do you have to request a new card every time? Because that would be someone's throat if I had to deal with that! &lt;_&lt;


----------



## wadedl (Jan 22, 2015)

Shalott said:


> Ugh, how annoying! Do you have to request a new card every time? Because that would be someone's throat if I had to deal with that! &lt;_&lt;


Luckily no but I have to call in every time and it's 20 to 30 minutes.


----------



## Dashery (Jan 22, 2015)

dancersmum said:


> @@Dashery - I wonder if the sleek thing is new - I had not issues when I ordered!


It was over the summer actually. But it's just my bank haha. They're always watching.  h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And a little bit paranoid.

But the Visa Verification thing might be fairly new. I've only seen them in the past year or so.



Shalott said:


> @@Dashery I order from Japan a LOT and my bank freaks out every time. &lt;_&lt; I have a freaking _subscription_ to a monthly magazine from Japan and my account gets put on hold when it charges, like clockwork. I've asked them multiple times to make a note, but supposedly it is an auto thing that is supposed to stop after the client verifies a certain number of transactions. Well, I've yet to reach the number, apparently, LOL. :blink:
> 
> Oddly enough, I don't think I've ever ordered direct from the UK or anywhere in the EU, so that has never come up. Orders from Australia and NZ are no problemo. :lol:


Oof! That would drive me crazy. But our bank's like that with US sometimes. My brother went to college a few states away and he only ever used his card to buy gas a few times a year and they freaked out every time. One time they just straight up called the IRS.

Hopefully, that subscription thing works it's way out. What magazine is it? (If you don't mind me asking.... :lol:  )


----------



## meaganola (Jan 22, 2015)

I confess that I want pizza but don't feel like walking THE WHOLE BLOCK it takes to get it.  Well, really, I just don't feel like getting dressed and walking down my stairs.  Maybe tomorrow, timed so that I can go pick it up when I go downstairs to get my mail.  I *really* don't like going down stairs.  I always have this fear that I'm going to slip and go sliding to the bottom.  It's happened.  Multiple times.


----------



## Shalott (Jan 22, 2015)

wadedl said:


> Luckily no but I have to call in every time and it's 20 to 30 minutes.


Well, I am happy that it isn't as bad as it _could_ be, but man that still sucks. Banks just suck in general, blarg. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 23, 2015)

I tried to place an order.  I just wanted to try out the Lush Kitchen.  Anyway, I think the order was canceled.  As soon as I did the credit card/password thing, I got a message saying an attempt to go from pending to order complete was canceled.  What's the point of this verification if its not going to work?  Now, I have this freakin password attached to my card that did nothing for me.  Hopefully, I never have to use it as I don't order anything outside the US usually.  If my card is on some sort of hold when I need it, I will not be thrilled about this.


----------



## Dashery (Jan 23, 2015)

Kookymama said:


> I tried to place an order.  I just wanted to try out the Lush Kitchen.  Anyway, I think the order was canceled.  As soon as I did the credit card/password thing, I got a message saying an attempt to go from pending to order complete was canceled.  What's the point of this verification if its not going to work?  Now, I have this freakin password attached to my card that did nothing for me.  Hopefully, I never have to use it as I don't order anything outside the US usually.  If my card is on some sort of hold when I need it, I will not be thrilled about this.


That's exactly what happened to me when I tried to order from Sleek! Everything was that same.

Only then my bank called later (or the next day, I can't remember) and asked me if I made the order. And then they offered to let the transaction go through, but they had to know the exact dollar amount and I'd already changed my mind about the order.

So then I just went to the mall instead.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And it hasn't been an issue since, but it was really annoying. I've already decided that if I ever shop from Sleek again, I'm gonna buy one of those prepaid visa gift cards and try with that.


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 23, 2015)

@@Dashery - It makes me feel better than its not some weird thing just happening to me. I gave all my info and it feels like its floating out there for some evil doings. Its annoying that we have to verify our card, create a password and still nothin'.

My husband was in London awhile back and I made a $300 plus purchase at Bed Bath and Beyond at the same time. We got a call from our bank. But, noting was stopped. I appreciate the look out but, this time it was for a lousy $50.00 order.

Oh well, I said I wasn't going to buy from LUSH until all the products I currently have are gone. So, I am going to stick with that.


----------



## Dashery (Jan 23, 2015)

Kookymama said:


> Oh well, I said I wasn't going to buy from LUSH until all the products I currently have are gone. So, I am going to stick with that.


Haha The universe is conspiring to save you money! Hopefully, there will be fancy new products by the time you use up your stash!  :lol:


----------



## meaganola (Jan 23, 2015)

I have done absolutely nothing of note during this vacation.  I want another week of it.  I did get another bookcase set up and dividers made to convert my Birchboxes to pigment storage, but that's about it.  I haven't even caught up on anything on Hulu or Netflix.  There *has* been a lot of kitty snuggling, several levels of Candy Crush and Candy Crush Soda Saga conquered, and...  That's about it.  On the up side, I haven't spent a whole lot of money.  Oh!  I vacuumed yesterday, and I'm going to go deal with a mountain of (clean) laundry now.  So there's that.


----------



## SaraP (Jan 23, 2015)

I completed my nail polish swatchfest and organization, so I'm feeling pretty accomplished. Also got a makeup complement today....life is good!

*Today is my hubby;s day off and like a proud kindergartner I show him my polishes...."You have 10 of the exact same color!!" he states, crushing my excitement. "No! They are each a little different" I tell him. Men, ugh! &lt;_&lt; "You could paint everyone of your fingers with a different polish and no one would know the difference"...Challenge accepted sir!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 23, 2015)

sarap said:


> I completed my nail polish swatchfest and organization, so I'm feeling pretty accomplished. Also got a makeup complement today....life is good!
> 
> *Today is my hubby;s day off and like a proud kindergartner I show him my polishes...."You have 10 of the exact same color!!" he states, crushing my excitement. "No! They are each a little different" I tell him. Men, ugh! &lt;_&lt;


I've been trying foundations lately (doing the whole mixing to match thing) and I've been asking my husband on his opinion. Last night, after my latest color assessment request he admitted that they all looked fine and that he had no idea what he was supposed to be looking for. I told him that I was aiming for my face to get close to matching my neck and chest and that I thought the current one might be too pink. He gets right in my face to get a closer look and declares that no one would ever notice the difference.  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## wadedl (Jan 23, 2015)

LOL! So hard getting hubbies opinion! He won't tell me and then he criticizes me for whatever it was and then I scream at him that I had asked him about it and then he says he thought I wanted to hear that it looked good.


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 23, 2015)

So after 9 weeks his travel pay finally showed. It was supposed to be 2-4 weeks. Hubby is looking for a new job though cuz hes done with them right now.


----------



## SaraP (Jan 23, 2015)

How on earth can they expect someone to go over two months with out part of their pay?!?!?!  Um good luck telling your utility/bills just hold on a little longer :bringiton:


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 23, 2015)

This is what happened when he first joined them. We had an issue with his security so he got his regular pay and was sent home for what was supposed to be a week while it was sorted out. I told him we'd be fine he had a 2k travel pay check coming and we had savings from his bonus etc. a week turned into almost 3 for them to figure out his security and he got his travel on his 4th week in AFG.

They don't pay enough to treat their employees like they do and because they put money into training them they seriously need to reconsider that stance because retention rates at this point have just got to be god awful.

Because travel pay is on top of an hourly wage you usually get enough to get by, it's just annoying to have to beg for something over and over that was supposed to be given.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 23, 2015)

Weird.  I keep hearing sounds outside my door like someone has dropped off a package, but the only thing that's ever there is my Buddha statue.  (My apartment is quite a bit back from the street, so if anyone comes up my stairs, I have plenty of time to see them walking back down the driveway.  Or even down my stairs.)  (And in unrelated news, ugh, I'm absolutely going to have to LEAVE MY APARTMENT and go grocery shopping tomorrow, even if I only buy breakfasty stuff to take to work on Monday.  THE HORROR.)


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 23, 2015)

Nooooooo you can't participate in the outside world. Stay with us....

Forever and

ever

and

ever

and

ever


----------



## meaganola (Jan 23, 2015)

@@tweakabell Sounds good to me.  I already have the appropriate t-shirt.  (And now I have twenty pounds of kitty *shoved* under my chin and contorting so he can get head skritches.  *Super* aggressively cuddly kitty action going on!)


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 23, 2015)

HEHE It must be in the air



Spoiler







Poe went insane getting up on the back of my chair purring like a damn maniac, than proceeded to come lay on me for a couple of minutes. So out of character for my cats


----------



## meaganola (Jan 23, 2015)

I swear mine are part dog.  Edgar keeps following me from room to room like a black lab -- but a very specific black lab:  my high school and college buddy Stormy.  I think Ed and Hunter (my previous black cat) must be reincarnations of Stormy.  After I moved out for college, he would go to my bedroom, sniff all of my stuff still in there, so to my mom's bathroom where she was putting on her makeup, *glare* at her, go *back* to my bedroom, huff loudly enough that she could HEAR THE DOG HUFF AT HER OVER THE RADIO. and settle in my bedroom doorway.  He was my buddy, but the black kitties that come into my life seem to have bits of his personality seeping through, particularly the oh-hai-I-am-your-new-buddy thing, so I'm going with the reincarnation theory. 

Anyway.  I finally moved this little grandfather-made table that I have from my bedroom to the spare room, so the monsters will be allowed in my bedroom when I go to bed tonight.  I'm always afraid they're going to knock over and break the table.  They've knocked it over before (and they are gnawers, so I'm also a little bit nervous that they're going to start chewing the table legs), and it feels like it's just a matter of time until they break it unless I get it out of there.  This is a very important little table in our family (purely for sentimental reasons), so it's one of a very few things I own that I panic about breaking.  If it's from IKEA (as most of my stuff is), I don't give a shit, but this little guy is irreplaceable.  I still haven't figured out a good place for it, but just out of the living room and bedroom will be good enough for now.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 23, 2015)

meaganola said:


> I have done absolutely nothing of note during this vacation.  I want another week of it.  I did get another bookcase set up and dividers made to convert my Birchboxes to pigment storage, but that's about it.  I haven't even caught up on anything on Hulu or Netflix.  There *has* been a lot of kitty snuggling, several levels of Candy Crush and Candy Crush Soda Saga conquered, and...  That's about it.  On the up side, I haven't spent a whole lot of money.  Oh!  I vacuumed yesterday, and I'm going to go deal with a mountain of (clean) laundry now.  So there's that.


That sounds like such a heavenly vacation! I swear whenever we take a vacation I feel like I've worked more than I do actually going to work. I need a chill time. Although, tomorrow will be a little like that, so I'll take it. Hubby and youngest went to Detroit for the International Auto show and I got the office work done last night, so I may just hang out in jammies all day. Although, I did say that I might go to a movie with middle. We'll see...


----------



## meaganola (Jan 23, 2015)

I am making unladylike noises at this:

http://www.leatherman.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-leatherman-Site/en_US/Blog-ShowPost/?p=705

I don't wear jewelry, but YES I WILL TAKE THIS NOW THANK YOU VERY MUCH.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 23, 2015)

meaganola said:


> I am making unladylike noises at this:
> 
> http://www.leatherman.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-leatherman-Site/en_US/Blog-ShowPost/?p=705
> 
> I don't wear jewelry, but YES I WILL TAKE THIS NOW THANK YOU VERY MUCH.


Holy wow! Must remember this for my bro-in-law.


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 23, 2015)

Its pretty and a nifty idea but with all the sunken screws on things now its practicality is diminished I think at least for the drivers the wrenches are very cool  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm not even sure where to ask this -- and I'm overwhelmed trying to search through Memebox threads, but do you normally get a free gift and a hand written note when you order items from their shop?  I ordered 4 of the Foot Therapy things and a tea tree facial mask = $30.  They included the note and a bonus Meme Mask.

Such a welcome little surprise!!


----------



## roselin3345 (Jan 23, 2015)

I am eager to get.


----------



## roselin3345 (Jan 23, 2015)

I am eager to get.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 24, 2015)

Debit card located!  Amazon Prime purchased** (using my credit card because I was too antsy to get that order placed to wait until I found the debit card, but I had almost $50 in credit, so it was under $30 out of pocket)!  I had been planning on doing some stuff around my apartment and then running errands, but the longer I stay here, the more I want to just push things off until tomorrow and lounge around powerloading something with my shiny new Prime membership (probably either _Orphan Black_ because it sounds right up my alley or _Oz_ since I never quite got around to finishing that series when I was originally watching it.  Or maybe _The Wire_ because, duh, *it's _The Wire_*), and that's a Bad Idea, so time to get dressed and out the door.

(Also, I probably shouldn't say this, but Jeffery Tambor in full female hair and makeup for _Transparent_ looks like my aunt's housemate, a cisfemale.  It's a bit jarring.)

** For those who missed the news, *Amazon Prime is $72 for today only.*  It's because _Transparent_ is nominated for the Golden Globes.  They're also streaming _Transparent_ in its entirety for free today, but I have things I need to get done today, so that's not going to work for me right now.


----------



## Shalott (Jan 24, 2015)

I have Student Prime, only $49 instead of $99 but has all the same major benefits as Prime. However, after having it for a year and a half now, I would totally pay the full $99 for Prime, so $79 is a great opportunity! I use it sooo much more than I thought I would, and Prime Instant is a lifesaver. :smilehappyyes:


----------



## meaganola (Jan 24, 2015)

Dear weather:
 

WTF are you doing?  Late January, and we get low 60s and sunny clear skies all weekend?  Oh, wait, I know what you're doing:  You're giving us this weird and unseasonably spring-like weather to lull us into a false sense of security before February ATTACKS.  Because it will hit, and it will hit *hard*.

No love,

-- me

(Seriously, this weather makes me very, *very* nervous.  I actually turned on my air conditioning in my car for a few minutes because it was too warm, although that might have just been OH HAI MY INTERNAL THERMOSTAT IS OFFICIALLY BROKEN NOW.  I just *know* that we're going to end up with the entire city shut down for a week under a foot of snow and an inch of ice next month like it was last year around Valentine's Day.)


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 24, 2015)

Tonight required that brownies be made. They need to bake faster.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 24, 2015)

@@meaganola February is the WORST.  Every year.  I was looking at my 10-day forecast and thinking "man it gets crappy at the end there!" Then checked the date and realized it's the beginning of Februrary.  FIGURES.  Last year, my kids had the entire week of Valentine's Day off school due to about 6 inches of snow and ice (in NORTH CAROLINA).  Then, on Feb 20th, it was 79 degrees.  The next day, thunder and hail with damaging winds.

UGH, go away February.  You can't sit with us.


----------



## ohsailor (Jan 24, 2015)

meaganola said:


> Debit card located!  Amazon Prime purchased** (using my credit card because I was too antsy to get that order placed to wait until I found the debit card, but I had almost $50 in credit, so it was under $30 out of pocket)!  I had been planning on doing some stuff around my apartment and then running errands, but the longer I stay here, the more I want to just push things off until tomorrow and lounge around powerloading something with my shiny new Prime membership (probably either _Orphan Black_ because it sounds right up my alley or _Oz_ since I never quite got around to finishing that series when I was originally watching it.  Or maybe _The Wire_ because, duh, *it's _The Wire_*), and that's a Bad Idea, so time to get dressed and out the door.
> 
> (Also, I probably shouldn't say this, but Jeffery Tambor in full female hair and makeup for _Transparent_ looks like my aunt's housemate, a cisfemale.  It's a bit jarring.)
> 
> ** For those who missed the news, *Amazon Prime is $72 for today only.*  It's because _Transparent_ is nominated for the Golden Globes.  They're also streaming _Transparent_ in its entirety for free today, but I have things I need to get done today, so that's not going to work for me right now.


So, apparently, because I'm already Prime (due to renew on Feb 11) I can't get this deal. Annoying.

Also, Transparent would be great... if it weren't for her kids. They're AWFUL PEOPLE, and they act just like the characters in Girls, and they spend WAY too much time on their boring sex lives when I'm watching for HER! story. Frustrating.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 24, 2015)

ohsailor said:


> *So, apparently, because I'm already Prime (due to renew on Feb 11) I can't get this deal.* Annoying.
> 
> Also, Transparent would be great... if it weren't for her kids. They're AWFUL PEOPLE, and they act just like the characters in Girls, and they spend WAY too much time on their boring sex lives when I'm watching for HER! story. Frustrating.


This apparently works, per Kinja Deals, whatever that is:  Turn the auto-renew off on your Prime account.  Buy it at the $72 rate as a gift here:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/prime/pipeline/prime_gifting_landing

Wait until after your current membership expires before you redeem the gift sub.  Voila!  $27 to spend on nail polish, eyeshadow, and snacks!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 24, 2015)

ohsailor said:


> So, apparently, because I'm already Prime (due to renew on Feb 11) I can't get this deal. Annoying.


That's so annoying!

Btw, I was going to message you. My husband asked me the other day when I was going to start mixing up our own Vitamin C + Whatevs serum. I've found a few guides online and have an idea of which ones I want to try. I was wondering which shops you recommended getting the ingredients from.


----------



## ohsailor (Jan 24, 2015)

meaganola said:


> This apparently works, per Kinja Deals, whatever that is:  Turn the auto-renew off on your Prime account.  Buy it at the $72 rate as a gift here:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/prime/pipeline/prime_gifting_landing
> 
> Wait until after your current membership expires before you redeem the gift sub.  Voila!  $27 to spend on nail polish, eyeshadow, and snacks!


Thank you!


----------



## ohsailor (Jan 24, 2015)

ZeeOmega said:


> That's so annoying!
> 
> Btw, I was going to message you. My husband asked me the other day when I was going to start mixing up our own Vitamin C + Whatevs serum. I've found a few guides online and have an idea of which ones I want to try. I was wondering which shops you recommended getting the ingredients from.


I'm writing a response, don't worry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ohsailor (Jan 24, 2015)

ZeeOmega said:


> That's so annoying!
> 
> Btw, I was going to message you. My husband asked me the other day when I was going to start mixing up our own Vitamin C + Whatevs serum. I've found a few guides online and have an idea of which ones I want to try. I was wondering which shops you recommended getting the ingredients from.


Everything you've ever wanted to know behind the cut! 



Spoiler



Okay, here we go! First of all, again, if you want to start out with an easy kit, this is a simple Vitamin C (in true serum form) kit. Some aren't crazy about it because it dries a little tacky, but I often buy it and mix it with my home made stuff, just because I like the consistency it makes (buy the "mix your own kit" so it's fresh): http://www.skinactives.com/Vitamin-C-Serum-Ascorbic-Acid-L.html

BUT if you want to make your own, here's how and here's the ingredients.

You can make a simple "serum"/toner using just Vitamin C and water. For 5% (if you have sensitive skin, you might want to start here) use 1/2 tsp LAA (the most effective Vitamin C compound, I'll show where to buy below) in 9 tsp hot water and just stir. let cool and apply with a q-tip or whatever you want after you've applied moisturizer at night. For 10%, 1 tsp to 9 tsp (math haha!), for 15%, 1.5, and for 20%, 2tsp to 9tsp water. For beginners, DON'T GO HIGHER THAN 10%. When  you first apply it, you should feel the lightest tingle. You should be able to feel it while it dries, but it should NOT be uncomfortable, burn, or last more than a minute or two. If it does, go back to 5%. Again, I'll link where to buy the LAA below. This is a good way to introduce your skin to Vitamin C, is cheap and easy, and really WORKS. 

Now, if you want to advance this shiz, here's the formula. This is for a 15% compound, so you might want half the amount of LAA:

15% vitamin C + E + ferulic acid serum with Jojoba 

1 tsp L-Ascorbic Acid (should be fine powder, not from a food version of vit c, as it has fillers) 

1 tsp Sea Kelp Bioferment (SKB)

1 tsp Jojoba Oil 

3 tsp Distilled water 

1/4 tsp Ferulic Acid 

1/4 tsp Vitamin E Oil (from capsules or bottle) 

1/4 tsp Vodka OR WITCH HAZEL (I prefer the latter)

1/2 tsp Hyaluronic Acid liquid 

1) First dissolve the ferulic acid in the vodka or witch hazel (it desolves easier in the vodka, but it feels weird to me to use it, and witch hazel is so good for yous skin anyway, I prefer to use it, even if it takes more work to dissolve the Ferulic acid) in one shot glass. Mix them together. Put it in the fridge. Continue mixing it every 2 hours or so, for a day. I know this is annoying, but Ferulic is difficult to dissolve. The next day:  

2) Combine the SKB, vit E and jojoba oil in a second shotglass. If it doesn't dissolve, microwave it on high for about 5 seconds and stir vigorously. 

3) Quickly mix the L-ascorbic acid into the water in a third shotglass and combine with the other 2 shotglasses. Add Hyaluronic Acid. 

Add to bottle of your choice (see below), shake a little, and refrigerate immediately. (Let cool before using for first time).

For me personally, I use way less of the oils, and more hyaluronic acid. You *can* and *should* play around with the formula to find out what you like!

Where to buy everything!:

LAA (Vit C): http://www.skinactives.com/Ascorbic-Acid--L-Vitamin-C.html 

Sea Kelp Bioferment (btw, this is essentially the ~miracle ingredient~ in Creme de la Mer!): http://www.skinactives.com/Sea-Kelp-Ultramarine.html

Ferulic Acid: http://www.skinactives.com/Ferulic-Acid.html

Hyaluronic Acid (you just need the 1oz size): http://www.personalformulator.com/wvss/product_info.php?products_id=1188

For the oils, I just bought from Amazon/ your favorite store. I bought this one b/c it was cheapest but it doesn't matter much: http://amzn.com/B001N2OGK4

Jojoba (same as above): http://amzn.com/B0000C0XL8

Witch Hazel you can buy at any drugstore or supermarket 

One more thing: you need about 5-6 shot glasses. If you don't have any, I bought these and they worked great: http://amzn.com/B000GCOHVA

And you're going to need a bottle to keep these in. I recommend this store. I like pump, but you might prefer dropper bottles-

Dropper: http://www.gardenofwisdom.com/catalog/item/4073167/3920921.htm

Pump: http://www.gardenofwisdom.com/catalog/item/4073167/3921052.htm




Most of these ingredients are super cheap (a few bucks), but some like the oils ($8-$12 unless you can find smaller sizes!) are a little pricier- but here's the thing: You're making the freshest, best Vit C serum for your skin, and you're saving SO much money. Most of the pricier ingredients like the oil can be used for other purposes, and are enough to last for years' worth of product!  

ALSO, SUPER IMPORTANT! Keep the bottle in the fridge! REAL VIT C serums have to be kept refrigerated, which is why i don't trust stuff that isn't... (for example, the best name brand version, which costs $160 for a tiny bottle btw and is known to do miracles, ships theirs to you in ice!) Each bottle will stay good for about 4 months. You can tell when it has gone bad if it's turning light orange (ANOTHER REASON I DON'T TRUST STORE BRANDS- THEY'RE ALWAYS ORANGE!) 

One final thing- here is my nightly skin routine and how I use these products:

Each night after removing makeup and using my favorite face wash, I moisturize with one of a few moisturizers depending on the "day" and go from there. Here is my schedule:

3x a week, I use a very light moisturizer (I like Philosophy's new gel moistuizer and Peter Thomas Roth's super light moistuizer). While it sets in my skin, I brush my teeth, use my Latisse, apply my heavy eye cream (super important for me!) and THEN I APPLY THE VIT C SERUM. I apply it all the way to my neck.

2x a week (I alternate days, btw), i use a much heavier moisturizer (I like Creme de la Mer, but only because I have it) and Korres Yogurt whatever. I use my basic light moisturizer, brush teeth etc while it sets, then APPLY MY RETIN-A MICRO (almost as important as Vitamin C serum!). I then apply either Creme de la Mer or the Yogurt OVER the Retin A, because if you're not careful, it can dry your skin.

2x a week, I use a light moisturizer, and that's it. I think it's important to let your skin "breathe."

This routine has totally changed my life. My pores look so much better, I had some acne scarring from picking at pimples and now you can barely tell, and that redness around my nose is gone- and I read everywhere that the only thing that could help that is lasers. Even MY CLUELESS FATHER told me my skin looked amazing (and to put this in perspective, when I was 16, it took him almost a year to realize I had gotten my nose and lip pierced!!) 

Hope this helps. Now that I've actually stopped being lazy and written it all out, I'll probably go ahead and make that thread so people can ask questions.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

EDIT: Forgot one thing! Shake before each use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 24, 2015)

@@ohsailor Thank you! Very much appreciated. I think that was also one of the variant recipes I was considering. I actually already keep Jojoba oil on hand anyways for extra winter moisturizing, so that's covered. =) 

You should totally start that thread since you already have the starting post! Then we can pester you with endless questions!  :lol:


----------



## SaraP (Jan 25, 2015)

Today was girls day with a trip to the American Girl store for dinner and a photo shoot! My daughter had a blast and when I told her she could pick something out she picked a $10 hair accessory, I almost dropped dead!

The not so fun part



Spoiler



We've been to the AG Cafe 3 time and the first 2 were fabulous. Today I took my daughter for a fun girls day, I'd purchased a Gilt City deal for dinner for 2 and a photo shoot. At check-in for dinner they asked to see the voucher and I showed the girl, then we were given a table number and were sat. Once I handed the table number to the girl seating us she commented "Oh you had a Gilt City deal" Um...how could she know that by just looking at a slip of paper with the #31 on it?? Oh that's because we are being sat a the worst table in the dinning room, also not a single table next to ours and it's between 2 sets of doors to the patio, so we got a lovely burst of cold air every time the waiters went in and out. Then our waiter comes to take our drink orders and again HE mentions "Oh you have a coupon or something" WTF! He couldn't run away fast enough and I didn't even have time to ask for him to take our photo. Tables all around us are getting photos taken, but when our waiter comes back with our apps he's holding too much to ask him to do it...I see a hostess pass by and I ask her if she would mind taking our photo, she said "Sure, just let me find this server" No problem we can wait a few minutes...nope 15 minutes later after we are already eating our dinner she comes back. I let her know it's fine I just took it and really a photo of us prior to the table being full of half eaten food was the hope. Our waiter was chatting up other tables with table questions (something they always do) when he gets to us "What's your favorite color" and he didn't even wait for my daughter to finish saying "Blue" and he was gone. We wait forever to get a small box for our cookies and when he returns I have left a $10 on the table, he says "You have a coupon right....let me get you change" WTF!! I let him know I didn't need change and his shocked expression said it all. I came to have a fun night with my daughter and happened to of saved $20 bucks, BiG Fing deal. I wish I'd just spent the extra money and had the experience the rest of the dinning room was having and that I've had the 2 previous times we've visited. American Girl don't offer a discount if you plan to treat the people using it like CRAP!


----------



## SaraP (Jan 25, 2015)

Thank you @@ohsailor!!!!  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :w00t:   :w00t:   :w00t:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:


----------



## ohsailor (Jan 25, 2015)

sarap said:


> Today was girls day with a trip to the American Girl store for dinner and a photo shoot! My daughter had a blast and when I told her she could pick something out she picked a $10 hair accessory, I almost dropped dead!
> 
> The not so fun part
> 
> ...


THAT... is horrible. I'm so sorry you had that experience!! I hope your daughter still had a great time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had to laugh out loud at the $10 accessory though, whose daughter is she!?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Jan 25, 2015)

Mine! After AG she said "I know this is silly (I think because we have one near our house), but can we walk around Nordstrom?" Yep, that's my girl!


----------



## Shalott (Jan 25, 2015)

OMG I envy those with daughters... T_T Or sons who like traditionally female entertainment, like shopping and makeup! I am bereft...

@@SaraP So sorry that your experience sucked, though! I don't even know what American Girl is?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ohsailor (Jan 25, 2015)

Shalott said:


> OMG I envy those with daughters... T_T Or sons who like traditionally female entertainment, like shopping and makeup! I am bereft...
> 
> @@SaraP So sorry that your experience sucked, though! I don't even know what American Girl is?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The dolls! The DOLLS! I was so obsessed, I had every one when I was a child, and when they came out with a "make YOU" doll around '95 I freaked!


----------



## wadedl (Jan 25, 2015)

My daughter secretly loves dolls, she has a few American Girl dolls but most the time only likes "boy" things. I want to take her to the AG store to eat but the LA store is such a pain to get to but we are probably going to Dallas in November.

My daughter had her birthday party yesterday and one of the moms called me absolutely horrified about the gift her husband and son had chosen for my daughter and was about to go return them. It was flying eyeball and skeletron stuffed toys. She brings her iPad to school on Fridays and plays Terraria with the boy. I thought she was going to hate the pink mermaid Barbie some bought her but she opened it up right away. This girl sold her last Barbie to my mom because Barbies are dumb.

I'm in so much pain today! There were 24 kids here! I cleaned, set up, ran errands and made sure kids were not killing the rabbit from 8:30 until 6 (party started at 2) when the last kid left and then there was cake everywhere, luckily the rug is an outdoor one and the rest is tile. So yeah more cleaning and an attempt to blow up this crazy orbeez spa chair. My whole upper back, shoulder neck can't move. I felt like a turtle stuck on its shell getting out of bed.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 25, 2015)

I want to make a big vat of something to eat for several days, like soup, but I did not bother to buy enough groceries for this sort of venture yesterday, and I don't feel like going out today.

In semi-related news, I bought a box of mini chocolate donuts yesterday (yay, bakery outlet store and the extra-discount-because-they're-super-close-to-the-pull-date racks!  I got two packs of English muffins, the donuts, a pack of Australian toaster biscuits, and a loaf of bread for just a bit over five bucks).  Oscar keeps eying them every time I pick up the box.  Not gonna happen for multiple reasons, dude.


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 25, 2015)

@@SaraP - That completely sucks! Someone could be there on a gift card for which they personally paid no money at all and had no plans to leave a tip.  Customer service is customer service.  WTF?  These people should be slapped.  This was a special day and they thought nothing of being rude.

Can you leave feedback somewhere? 

I have used a few coupons and my number one fear is I will be treated differently.  This proves it happens.  I got a not to so nice room once but, I couldn't prove the others were available.  It was March, off season and freezing so, if anyone was staying in them, we were all running to and from.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 25, 2015)

Ugh, I just want to take a shower and do my nails, but my landlord is coming over in a few minutes to fix something on my bathtub, so even after she's done, chances are I will still have to wait a few hours before I can take a shower, and I have to do that before I can do my nails.


----------



## SaraP (Jan 25, 2015)

@@Kookymama I did send a email to their corporate office, I let them know our experience and that I was leaving my contact information out of the email and that I wasn't looking for any compensation.

* I worked as a waitress for 2 years and bartender for 3. I'm totally understanding as a customer, but that was over the top.


----------



## SaraP (Jan 25, 2015)

One of my boys (1st grader) was caught reading while the teacher was teaching. He had points taken off his card and a note sent home. We always make the kids write a letter saying sorry and it won't happen again. His letter said all that with a little bonus "I thnk you are the purtyst teacher at school." LOL oh my god we are in trouble here!!


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 25, 2015)

@@SaraP - glad you were able to leave some feedback. I would feel the same way. Its not compensation its just a day with your daughter that could have been better.

Sounds like you have a charmer there. Good for him!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 25, 2015)

@@SaraP That's terrible that they treated you that way and I'm glad that you contacted them about it. Those employees should have really acted better. I don't know if mystery shoppers ever use these deals, but considering what the market is like now I would expect it to be incorporated, either now or in the future. Employees need to understand that these deals exist to show potential future clients what the services are like to encourage them to pay full in the future.


----------



## saku (Jan 25, 2015)

gaaaahhhh i'm giving a talk tomorrow on my research. i'm rehearsing right now. why do i sound so funny and weird and unsure??! i'm also really nervous. i wish i'm better at these things..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Jan 25, 2015)

Good luck! You'll be great :flowers:   remember most people feel the same way...I know I do  :couch:


----------



## KayEss (Jan 25, 2015)

saku said:


> gaaaahhhh i'm giving a talk tomorrow on my research. i'm rehearsing right now. why do i sound so funny and weird and unsure??! i'm also really nervous. i wish i'm better at these things..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I bet you will be great! Being nervous just shows that you care. I am starting my first real grown up career job tomorrow and I am feeling similarly. I'm trying not to think about it too much (easier said than done) since I know I won't do my best if I'm not well rested. Just think, in 24 hours we will be done!


----------



## onelilspark (Jan 26, 2015)

Good luck @@KayEss &amp; @@saku! I'm sure you'll both do great!

I'm stuck at home today with a terrible cold  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I feel like death, so figured mayyyybe I shouldn't go into the office.  My challenge will be not to check my email too much since I am taking PTO...


----------



## angienharry (Jan 26, 2015)

So I have devastating news. My mom died a week ago. She had Stage IV liver cancer but was doing pretty well overall, still getting up and around by herself etc. She literally cooked dinner and baked a dessert 2 days before she died. Even though we knew she was terminal, something about the super quick turn from doing "really well" to "100% out of it" in 1 day still took me totally and utterly off guard. I'm just coming back to work (if you can call it that, I'm here, not exactly able to work but hey baby steps) and just getting caught up on emails and my favorite MUT threads. So I just wanted to tell everyone I'm so sad, and I don't know how people get through this. I mean I know I will, it just seems like the pain will never stop.

Thanks to everyone at MUT for always being a source of sunshine even on the darkest of days.


----------



## wadedl (Jan 26, 2015)

onelilspark said:


> Good luck @@KayEss &amp; @@saku! I'm sure you'll both do great!
> 
> I'm stuck at home today with a terrible cold  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I feel like death, so figured mayyyybe I shouldn't go into the office.  My challenge will be not to check my email too much since I am taking PTO...


Get better fast! I have one too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish I had some Umcka, I highly recommend Umcka btw.

I also hurt my back pushing a 50 inch TV(not flat screen, a stupid broken one I was hiding) getting ready for my daughter's party. When I got up yesterday I could not even take a full breath and it was making me feel claustrophobic. I found some ibuprofen from when my son was sick, weird taking the liquid stuff, and then stretched so I was not just hunched over and it helped. Need to put my computer away and get back in bed, my husband needed a file. I slept in 30 minute intervals last night and kept thinking it was morning because I was so thirsty or had to pee so bad.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 26, 2015)

@@angienharry   :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 26, 2015)

@@angienharry - So sorry for your loss. :hugs3:


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 26, 2015)

Aw I'm sorry sweetie. I can't imagine what you're going through *HUGS*


----------



## wadedl (Jan 26, 2015)

angienharry said:


> So I have devastating news. My mom died a week ago. She had Stage IV liver cancer but was doing pretty well overall, still getting up and around by herself etc. She literally cooked dinner and baked a dessert 2 days before she died. Even though we knew she was terminal, something about the super quick turn from doing "really well" to "100% out of it" in 1 day still took me totally and utterly off guard. I'm just coming back to work (if you can call it that, I'm here, not exactly able to work but hey baby steps) and just getting caught up on emails and my favorite MUT threads. So I just wanted to tell everyone I'm so sad, and I don't know how people get through this. I mean I know I will, it just seems like the pain will never stop.
> 
> Thanks to everyone at MUT for always being a source of sunshine even on the darkest of days.


So sorry for your loss. :hugs3:   If I was terminally sick I would want to go quickly, I think it makes it so hard on the family to go from someone that looks fine to just suddenly gone though. I knew someone who had recurring cases of cancer who finally just knew it was back and told no one and eventually passed in his sleep without anyone knowing, it was especially shocking since he was in his twenties.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 26, 2015)

@angienharry  :hugs3:  I'm so sorry for your loss, I know it must be so hard to get through every moment right now.  Please know that you have all of our love and support!


----------



## Dashery (Jan 26, 2015)

Oh, @@angienharry, I'm so sorry.  :hugs3:  I hope we can help you grieve.


----------



## LadyK (Jan 26, 2015)

@@angienharry  so sorry for your loss.  I can't imagine what you're going through.  Hugs.   :hugs3:


----------



## SaraP (Jan 26, 2015)

@@angienharry I'm so sorry! Wishing you all the wonderful memories of her.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 26, 2015)

@@angienharry I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Shalott (Jan 26, 2015)

@@angienharry I'm so sorry for your loss.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I went through a similar experience with my father, he'd been ill for quite some time but was doing better when he suddenly had to be hospitalized, then passed away.

February 13th will be the seventh anniversary of his death, and I am so sorry but it never gets easier. The functioning will become more normal as time passes but the pain? That never leaves. It just hangs out and can resurface at the most idiotic times.

There is good news, though and that is you are already on the right track! Even if you can't work, being with people you enjoy and letting them support you is the best thing I found to get me through the darkest days! We're all here for you, and if you ever need to let it out, feel free to give me a PM! :hugs3: :hugs3: :hugs3:


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jan 26, 2015)

@@angienharry I am so sorry to hear that you lost your Momma. Words are so inadequate at times like this. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## ohsailor (Jan 26, 2015)

@@angienharry there is nothing I can say except that I am so sorry for your loss. I will think good things for you and your family.

@@Shalott it is very, very common that people suddenly get better for a few days to a week, sometimes it seems like they're back to normal, before passing. It can be a wonderful gift  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 26, 2015)

@@angienharry &lt;3 &lt;3 I am so very sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing, and know that we're all here for you.


----------



## dancersmum (Jan 26, 2015)

@@angienharry I am so sorry for your loss... :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:


----------



## Kelli (Jan 26, 2015)

@@angienharry So sorry for your loss. &lt;3


----------



## Shalott (Jan 27, 2015)

Yayyy! German homework done, and now it's just art staring me in the face demanding to be worked on. Yes, yes, I shall work on you because you're due tomorrow. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have a hard time believing that missing 3/4 of one semester would so substantially increase the difficulty level of my classes, therefore I am lead to believe my lower-division courses did not adequately prepare me.

And I'm tired, boo. And it's raining, boo. Whine, whine, whine.


----------



## angienharry (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks everyone. You are all wonderful.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jan 27, 2015)

angienharry said:


> So I have devastating news. My mom died a week ago. She had Stage IV liver cancer but was doing pretty well overall, still getting up and around by herself etc. She literally cooked dinner and baked a dessert 2 days before she died. Even though we knew she was terminal, something about the super quick turn from doing "really well" to "100% out of it" in 1 day still took me totally and utterly off guard. I'm just coming back to work (if you can call it that, I'm here, not exactly able to work but hey baby steps) and just getting caught up on emails and my favorite MUT threads. So I just wanted to tell everyone I'm so sad, and I don't know how people get through this. I mean I know I will, it just seems like the pain will never stop.
> 
> Thanks to everyone at MUT for always being a source of sunshine even on the darkest of days.


(I liked your post out of support)

It will be hard for a very very long time.  I don't believe that people ever really get over these kinds of events.  Just over time things will get easier, you'll  be less reminded about them.. and then their will be times that out of the blue years from now you'll just get a feeling or glimpse of memory that shuts you down again.  Rinse, repeat.  

My papa died a little over 3 years ago now, and sometimes it is hard still.  I'll be going along having fun or whatever and then something will trigger a memory of him/us or I'll for some reason think about one of his last lucid comments (that broke my heart so bad I'm still picking up pieces of it).. and I'll cry and I'm sure people think I'm a nut case who just cries for no reason :-\   I spent a lot of nights crying in my sleep, and my husband would be so worried he'd have to wake me up and hold me for hours.  I had a lot of nightmares where my papa would visit me in my sleep and be so angry at me.  It took almost 2 years to stop them, because it wasn't a reaction or thing my papa would ever feel or do to me..it was my own guilt about not being there when he died (my family is 1600 miles away then).  And it was really weird talking to my nana for a while.. where you don't want to cry or make them cry, but you end up talking about the person and both end up crying and awkward.  

It is of my opinion that even when people leave us, they're never really gone.  They are carried in our hearts, kept in our minds, and watch over and influence how we act and enjoy (or not enjoy) life.  Memories of our past with them, both good and bad, keep us connected.  There will be a lot of eggshells you walk on, and sometimes you'll break some, sometimes others will break some and you'll feel you've fallen through.  And that's okay to feel that way or be upset.  You'll need that to heal and keep growing.  

Just remember that nobody can tell you how to grieve.  Nobody knows how long you need to process.  There is no "right" reaction to loss.  There will probably be a lot of awkward moments when people bring it up to you, and you'll be angry or upset or sad.. Sometimes people will say or do things that have nothing to do with you, but grief will sometimes trigger something and you'll get upset.  

Just do what you feel is needed to keep whole.  Have a meltdown if you need one.  Buy yourself flowers or make a favorite food that brings good memories.. whatever it is that helps you is what you gotta do to get "through" it.  One of the things that helps me a lot these days is thinking about how my papa would feel about the things I accomplish/how I react, etc.  It helps to remember the good things and happy feelings.  And a box of plastic bandaids I keep hidden---one of my favorite memories is of their old house in the country that had a linen closet that always smelled like the plastic bandaids they kept in there.  When I feel a meltdown coming or I get too sad, I pull out the box and smell it and have some personal moments to re-group.  

I'm sorry you had to experience such a sudden blow like that.  My papa did the same..he was going and wasn't good on his own anymore, but it just went from like zero to 60 in a blink of an eye.  I think a lot of times that because it was so sudden it makes emotions and feelings that much stronger, you didn't get a lot of time to prepare for the reality that it was going to happen soon.  

Sending hugs and thoughts for your healing.  And you always got us you can lean on!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   :hugs3:


----------



## ohsailor (Jan 27, 2015)

normajean2008 said:


> (I liked your post out of support)
> 
> It will be hard for a very very long time.  I don't believe that people ever really get over these kinds of events.  Just over time things will get easier, you'll  be less reminded about them.. and then their will be times that out of the blue years from now you'll just get a feeling or glimpse of memory that shuts you down again.  Rinse, repeat.
> 
> ...



This is such a great post. This is how it is with my sister, too. And your dreams? So strange- whenever I feel guilt toward a person (usually my mother, it seems, but sometimes my father and often my late sister) I'll have dreams where we're physically fighting. i'll wake up screaming. It's awful.

It has been two and a half years since my sister passed, and I actually handled it okay when it first happened because I was mourning more for my mother, who as you can imagine was and is absolutely devastated. There will be times I think about KIm (my sister) and either break down, or feel very happy.

It still feels very surreal to me, and I agree with everything you said about it getting easier to go about your day to day, but never going away. 

This quote, by Albert Einstein, has helped me the most. I struggle with whether I have a faith in a higher being, but this- this helps me. *“Energy cannot be created or destroyed, it can only be changed from one form to another.”*

The energies of our loved ones are out there, whether you believe in heaven or not, and that amazes me and makes me feel incredibly at peace.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 27, 2015)

@@normajean2008 Great summary of the whole process in losing someone you love.

@@ohsailor  Sorry for the loss of your sister.  I can't even imagine.  Love the Albert Einstein quote!

I found this quote really helpful when my grandmother passed (almost) 5 years ago and who was like a mother to me:

"To live in hearts we leave behind is not to die." ~Thomas Campbell  Goes along with what @@normajean2008 said


----------



## normajean2008 (Jan 28, 2015)

ohsailor said:


> This is such a great post. This is how it is with my sister, too. And your dreams? So strange- whenever I feel guilt toward a person (usually my mother, it seems, but sometimes my father and often my late sister) I'll have dreams where we're physically fighting. i'll wake up screaming. It's awful.
> 
> It has been two and a half years since my sister passed, and I actually handled it okay when it first happened because I was mourning more for my mother, who as you can imagine was and is absolutely devastated. There will be times I think about KIm (my sister) and either break down, or feel very happy.
> 
> ...


It is strange how things play out in our dreams. Your sound right up the same ally mine skulked around in.  

My papa was dealing with severe dementia at the end (along with a myriad of health issues).  He was moved in and out of nursing centers/homes the last several months for various reasons.  He'd fall and have to go to one, and they'd send him home a little later when he got better, then he'd fall again and have to go back etc.. My mom and nana were there at the last one for the transfer to the VA nursing home, where he died at.  He always thought he was going home in those situations..but this last time he had a moment of lucidity and looked at my nana and said "This is forever this time isn't it."  He just went into the ground basically at that point.  It killed us all when he said that and realized it.  My nightmares were usually of him being angry at me, disappointed in me for not being there with him.  I was one of the few people he always remembered and talked about.  He would yell at me and be so sad and upset at me, which is what made me cry.  Logically I knew it was just my own guilt over not being there with him in the last few months, but... you can't tell grief what to do.  

I really like that quote you posted too.  I am so glad this place exists with all you great ladies!  I like reading all the stories and knowing everything I struggle with or enjoy is shared by so many others.  Less alone in this big old world.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 28, 2015)

normajean2008 said:


> It is strange how things play out in our dreams. Your sound right up the same ally mine skulked around in.
> 
> My papa was dealing with severe dementia at the end (along with a myriad of health issues).  He was moved in and out of nursing centers/homes the last several months for various reasons.  He'd fall and have to go to one, and they'd send him home a little later when he got better, then he'd fall again and have to go back etc.. My mom and nana were there at the last one for the transfer to the VA nursing home, where he died at.  He always thought he was going home in those situations..but this last time he had a moment of lucidity and looked at my nana and said "This is forever this time isn't it."  He just went into the ground basically at that point.  It killed us all when he said that and realized it.  My nightmares were usually of him being angry at me, disappointed in me for not being there with him.  I was one of the few people he always remembered and talked about.  He would yell at me and be so sad and upset at me, which is what made me cry.  Logically I knew it was just my own guilt over not being there with him in the last few months, but... you can't tell grief what to do.
> 
> I really like that quote you posted too.  I am so glad this place exists with all you great ladies!  I like reading all the stories and knowing everything I struggle with or enjoy is shared by so many others.  Less alone in this big old world.


Not being there at the end is something that haunts me.  Not to the point I have nightmares but I am so devastated that I did not go home.  My grandma went to the hospital so my first response was "I am coming home."  My grandma (an RN) my dad and grandpa all poo-pooed it saying "it's no big deal, don't waste the money etc."  When I spoke to my grandma a few days before she died I once again stated I was coming home, but she talked me out of it.  I wish I would have listened to my gut and gone.

When the call came I knew before I picked up the phone.  My poor husband got a call from me where I was to the point I could not talk I was crying so hard.  Thank goodness he was able to ask questions to figure out what happened.  I always remember hearing that about people keening and never really knew what it was or where it came from.  Until the most important person in my life died.  Then I realized how primal grief is and that keening is your body's response to it.

Now on the anniversary of when she passed I go to the beach for reflection on her life and I buy her favorite flowers and light a candle to honor her.


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 28, 2015)

Refurbished Chromecast for $22.50 with code TRIPLE since we were discussing it here

http://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-google-chromecast-3


----------



## Shalott (Jan 28, 2015)

My child got expelled from his school. I am so mad, but I don't know if I am mad at him, for being an idiot; at me for not being a good enough parent to _keep_ him from being an idiot; or at his school for not having controls on the computers students use and making it possible for him to be an idiot.

He's going to be homeschooled now, most likely. He's not going to the public school we are assigned, not until we move to a better district, at least.

Which reminds me - we also lost the house we were looking at. Wow, awesome, and here I thought 2015 was going to be a good year.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 28, 2015)

Shalott said:


> Wow, awesome, and here I thought 2015 was going to be a good year.


Mercury is in retrograde right now.  My entire life usually goes directly to shit (do not pass Go, do not collect $200) when that's going on, like the time I was moving and had to be out of my apartment by the end of the day, and I was going to go stay with a friend about nine hundred miles away while I searched for an apartment even though I had no job at the time -- and the day began with me tearing the driver's side mirror, and it ended with the discovery that my wallet had been stolen at some point that day.  No cash, no credit card, no debit card, no driver's license.  I never made it to the friend's house, and I now live about eight hundred miles from where I was trying to relocate to.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 28, 2015)

@@Shalott That just all around sucks. =( I'm sure it's not any consolation and I don't know the details of what your son did, but I do think many schools have gotten kind of ridiculous with how they react to things the kids do.


----------



## wadedl (Jan 28, 2015)

Shalott said:


> My child got expelled from his school. I am so mad, but I don't know if I am mad at him, for being an idiot; at me for not being a good enough parent to _keep_ him from being an idiot; or at his school for not having controls on the computers students use and making it possible for him to be an idiot.
> 
> He's going to be homeschooled now, most likely. He's not going to the public school we are assigned, not until we move to a better district, at least.
> 
> Which reminds me - we also lost the house we were looking at. Wow, awesome, and here I thought 2015 was going to be a good year.


There should be no way to look for something inappropriate on the school computers so they are partially at fault! I know in our district you can't even look up frogs for some bizarre reason. I get to my kids school and I have to turn my wifi off in my phone because nothing works.


----------



## Shalott (Jan 28, 2015)

ZeeOmega said:


> @@Shalott That just all around sucks. =( I'm sure it's not any consolation and I don't know the details of what your son did, but I do think many schools have gotten kind of ridiculous with how they react to things the kids do.


He impersonated a teacher and ordered a pizza online. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Is that not the stupidest thing you've heard of or what? But he broke policy with "improper use of school property" so, yeah. Dumb.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 28, 2015)

Shalott said:


> He impersonated a teacher and ordered a pizza online. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Is that not the stupidest thing you've heard of or what? But he broke policy with "improper use of school property" so, yeah. Dumb.


Omg that's ridiculous. Expulsion? Really? Over a pizza prank?

Obviously I don't know the whole story, but come on this is a child's education.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 28, 2015)

Shalott said:


> He impersonated a teacher and ordered a pizza online. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Is that not the stupidest thing you've heard of or what? But he broke policy with "improper use of school property" so, yeah. Dumb.


Seriously?! He got _expelled _for that?! WTH?  :angry:

The school is officially ridiculous. I fear for when I have kids.


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 28, 2015)

Shalott said:


> My child got expelled from his school. I am so mad, but I don't know if I am mad at him, for being an idiot; at me for not being a good enough parent to _keep_ him from being an idiot; or at his school for not having controls on the computers students use and making it possible for him to be an idiot.
> 
> He's going to be homeschooled now, most likely. He's not going to the public school we are assigned, not until we move to a better district, at least.
> 
> Which reminds me - we also lost the house we were looking at. Wow, awesome, and here I thought 2015 was going to be a good year.


So glad I'm not the only one with kid trouble today. I knew there was going to be trouble when the teacher came out with Z &lt;_&lt;


----------



## meaganola (Jan 28, 2015)

Shalott said:


> He impersonated a teacher and ordered a pizza online. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Is that not the stupidest thing you've heard of or what? But he broke policy with "improper use of school property" so, yeah. Dumb.


Uh...  All I have to say to that is Spicoli.  Seriously?  They *expelled* because he *ordered a pizza*?  This is right up there with the school I read about today that expelled the kid who was suspended because he dyed his hair red, found his principal's unlocked (and to me, this is the part where I blame the principal:  LOCK THAT SHIT DOWN) Facebook profile, and made fun of her public photo where she had purple hair of her own.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 28, 2015)

meaganola said:


> Uh...  All I have to say to that is Spicoli.  Seriously?  They *expelled* because he *ordered a pizza*?  This is right up there with the school I read about today that expelled the kid who was *suspended because he dyed his hair red*, found his principal's unlocked (and to me, this is the part where I blame the principal:  LOCK THAT SHIT DOWN) Facebook profile, and made fun of her public photo where she had purple hair of her own.


This happened in the US? Wow! It happened all the time in Japan and I knew of students I never saw because their hair had been bleached / dyed. Heck, I think one kid actually tried to come to school at one point (first time I saw him in months) and they sent him right on home because of his hair. Of course, in Japan they can't expel them. At least not until they're done with the compulsory education years, which is through Junior High. 

And big fail on that principal's part. She should have known better or at least been a lot more paranoid about the accessibility of her Facebook page given her position. Or even if they kept it unlock, to act like a mature adult and not retaliate in such a way.


----------



## Shalott (Jan 28, 2015)

Well, yes and no. He _did_ get expelled for the pizza incident, but it was his third strike - he'd had two suspensions already this year. But they were all pretty bull$h!t, kids doing supid stuff reasons. He didn't get in trouble once last year, which leads me to believe that this particular school was not the right fit for him.

VERY kindly, the school gave us the option of voluntarily withdrawing him, so that he doesn't have an expulsion on his record. Surprisingly, most of the teachers like him despite his bonehead antics, and he's smart, too. He's mentioned that he enjoys animating short films, and film making in general. So that's what we'll look into going forward. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Jan 28, 2015)

@@Shalott that stinks! Of course he shouldn't have done that but it a total kid thing and not malicious... Expulsion seems overboard. I know you're a great mom just because you thought about killing him instead of making excuses for him!

Oh but good god, homeschooling... Yikes!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 28, 2015)

@@Shalott I sometimes wonder at people in educator or school administration roles who forget what it was like to be a child / teen.

I know there are a lot of resources for homeschooling and online education out there. Maybe your son will benefit from a nontraditional education that will allow him to explore his interests further as well. My brother is in VFX and he is basically of the opinion that his official, traditional education was worthless and everything that made a difference for him was actual experience. 

ETA: But yea, unexpected homeschooling when you weren't planning on it bites.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 28, 2015)

ZeeOmega said:


> This happened in the US? Wow! It happened all the time in Japan and I knew of students I never saw because their hair had been bleached / dyed. Heck, I think one kid actually tried to come to school at one point (first time I saw him in months) and they sent him right on home because of his hair. Of course, in Japan they can't expel them. At least not until they're done with the compulsory education years, which is through Junior High.
> 
> And big fail on that principal's part. She should have known better or at least been a lot more paranoid about the accessibility of her Facebook page given her position. Or even if they kept it unlock, to act like a mature adult and not retaliate in such a way.


Whoops, I thought it happened in Tennessee, but it turns out it was in England.

http://www.cnet.com/news/teen-mocks-principals-hair-on-facebook-gets-expelled/


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 28, 2015)

meaganola said:


> Whoops, I thought it happened in Tennessee, but it turns out it was in England.
> 
> http://www.cnet.com/news/teen-mocks-principals-hair-on-facebook-gets-expelled/


Ah, got it! Was surprised for it to be US ...  though I guess it could happen eventually given the current ridiculous trends.


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 29, 2015)

@shallot - Expulsion over a pizza?  If I was the principal  I would be laughing my head off as I thought of how to address your son.   I am not making excuses for him.  I know they aren't suppose to use school property inappropriately.  But, don't they know that kids are impulsive.  They don't think!   There is so much worse that could be done with a school computer - a porn site, threats to students/faculty.   If this is all the front office had to deal with that day - its a good day. 

.


----------



## ohsailor (Jan 29, 2015)

@@normajean2008 I couldn't get down to visit my sister while she was in her coma before she passed, or to her funeral. I was in China for work, and by the time I was able to book a flight and get down there, it was hours after her funeral. It haunts me, but I also know she knew/knows how much I love her and keep her in my heart, so it helps. 

Now... @@Shalott I'm sorry, but I find that pizza prank freakin' hilarious!!


----------



## ohsailor (Jan 29, 2015)

Also, I've been having a cruddy time lately, too! I got Strep throat with super swollen tonsils and a REALLY bad, rancid ear infection. I've been fighting with my insurance company to pay my $4,000/month Humira treatments, and JUST when I was catching up money-wise, my poor diabetic pooch got sick again (throwing up, shivering, loss of appetite)- it was another bout on pancreatitis along with his blood sugar going super high for NO REASON, but it cost $600 total, and i have to bring him in next weeks for shots. My poor little guy. He has been through more than most humans I know, and he's such a fighter... I don't like to talk about this, but once he was given about a 15% chance to survive. I was trying to make myself be at peace with it, but he fought through it because he's freaking amazing. He's worth every penny I have, I'm more frustrated that he inherited his mama's (my) health issues and can't catch a break  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Jan 29, 2015)

I got an email from L'Occitane, just saying thank you for visiting their boutique!  I thought that was very nice.  It wasn't promoting anything, or telling me about a sale, it was simply a thank you.  Kinda cool, I think.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Jan 29, 2015)

Oh @Shalott...do I have stories...my son is an eagle scout, graduated high school, and is in the military in the intelligence division with sights on the FBI...all that being said, he went to 6 high schools (including IVLA - which he loved - it's an online school).

We also had to pay over $10k for a lawyer to represent him in a ridiculous hate crime accusation, and go before a board and council over stupid allegations from one of his former scout masters.  I fought everything with every fiber of my being, and it made a difference.  It made a difference to my son, the one that matters.

Upon learning my 3 year old took a box of conversation hearts (those candies they have at Valentines Day) from the grocery store and put them in his pocket, ate them, then proudly showed me the empty box when we got home, this all AFTER I told him I would not buy them for him at the store....I made him do chores to earn the money for the cost of the candy.  Then we went back to the store, went to the same lady who checked us out, and I had him explain what he did, and that he was here to pay for it.  I got so mad at the lady, because she told him it was ok, and to keep his money.  No NO NO!!  You do NOT undermine a mother, ever!  She got the point when I looked at her - shooting daggers - and said yes, he WILL pay, to learn his lesson.  

In the 6th grade when his teacher had had enough of me trying to explain Nick's bathroom issues (as in, can't hold it, so if he has to go, he has to go NOW...she felt I was giving him an excuse to leave class, and sent home a note saying his FATHER had to sign it. I signed it, sent it back, and she sent home another one saying his father had to sign. It was the same note.  I sent it back unsigned with a note that I already signed it, and a reminder note that her reach didn't extend into my household, and to call me if she wants to discuss it further, and I gave her my cell phone number.  That was the end of that.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Jan 29, 2015)

The hate crime thing I am still bitter about, and is a long story but the short story is he was playing air soft wars with his friends and their air soft guns, a stray bullet hit a girl in the cheek.  The details I may write out later because it was so miraculous and so obviously a fluke that a sharp shooter couldn't do it if they tried (there were two ricochets involved, yeah, like THAT was planned to hit someone).  Well the girl is part black, and Nick is not, hence the hate crime aspect.  Anyway, our lawyer was amazing and of course Nick was not guilty of deliberately trying to hurt her but man that was stressful. 

The scouting issue was the scoutmasters son being a dick, and not happy with Nick (Nick is a very well liked young man).  The son was a introvert (homeschooled and sheltered) and Nick an extrovert, and immediately popular when he joined the troop.  Parents and scouters alike all said the same thing, the issue was NOT with my son, but rather the scoutmasters son.  That being said, we moved to the country and there is only one troop, one scoutmaster, and a slew of lazy ass parents who didn't want to step up and take his role, so we lost because the pussy said either Nick goes, or I go.  THANK GOD!  We changed troops and the new one was more than amazing, Nick excelled there and decided he did want his eagle, all because of the attitude of the new scoutmaster (who treated the older boys with respect, humor, and like young adults) and it was his leadership that helped Nick make his decision to finish (he started as a cub scout at 4 - why I quit college after 2 years, when he was 7...scouting and sports were more important, in my book, and his dad would have let him quit because that would mean his dad had to do LESS parenting) but it was great because Nick truly did his eagle project on his own, in fact he had to get city approval and some engineers to sign off on his project, and I didn't even know about it!  By this time he was in IVLA part time, a senior with a part time schedule at his actual physical school, and we lived in the country so he had his own car and would handle stuff on his own.  Now, I'm not saying the kid wasn't lazy, but when he needed to, he took care of his stuff.  And actually, his dad and I used to marvel at Nick's leadership skills...he would invite his friends over, and then say "I have to do XYZ before we can go play" and he would organize the chores and work that needed to be done, and basically oversee his friends!  It was a crack up!  We'd watch and then I'd catch Nick's eye (Nick and I have a connection that is pretty special so if I hold his gaze long enough, his expression says a thousand words!!) and he'd give me this biiiiiiiiig grin and I'd raise my eyebrows and then we'd just laugh.  He would then say, hey, they're not complaining! LOL!

I will never forgot a comment from one of the other parents at a troop meeting, about 4 weeks after Nick became the senior patrol leader.  This guy is a farmer, very gruff, and I always thought he hated me for being involved (not with Nick's work, but I was on the committee, went to the committee meetings, was active, and in charge of fundraising) and I didn't think he liked me for the simple fact that I am female.  Let's just say everyone met Nick's dad at Nick's Eagle Scout Court of Honor.  Anyway, he came up to me and said "so, that's your son, Nick, right?" I said yes.  He said 'I've been watching him.  I've seen the way he is with the youngsters.  He has a gift.  He is a natural leader, and I am very impressed with him."  And he walked away.  We never spoke again (because as a rule, he didn't speak with me).  I cried.  It was awesome and I just felt so proud but also touched that he would approach me and tell me that.

OMWORD now that I am telling stories a ton of memories are flooding my head and I wish I could write them all out - parenting has challenges, but it is sooooooo easy to laugh about things later and relish the times, both good and bad.  The fact there are stories to tell and memories to share make life worthwhile.  And it's the same for my dogs and my cat.  We had our cat Comet for 15 years, and our first dog Titan for 20 months, our second dog for 8 years, and our 3rd dog is still with us, though I can't see her because she didn't handle the divorce well, and my ex is remarried to a lady with kids at home - and I'm not home as much, so in the interest of her well being, I agreed to only be their sitter when they are all on vacation, which hasn't happened yet or they are not honoring our agreement, but Nick says she's doing great, and that is what matters.  we've had her for 8 years now too.  Comet, a Manx, was Nick's, and was hit by a car and died at the vet.  Titan was mine, and a pure bred German Shephard Dog and died of Aspergillis (common illness but only fatal to German Shephard Dogs), Kosar was mine, and he was a German Shephard Dog / Keeshond mix we rescued; he died of complications with diabetes, and Duchess, our only girl of the bunch, is a Corgi/Pom mix we rescued, is with my ex. Duchess is anyone's who will pet her, preferably non-stop and all over esp on her belly.  I don't have pics of Comet or Titan on my current computer, but Kosar and Duchess are in the spoiler.  Nothing says happy pups like a CAR RIDE!!!  YEAH!!!  So...I didn't attach the car ride pics HAHAHAHA!!!  Oops!  I have some but chose these instead - BOING!!



Spoiler


----------



## SaraP (Jan 29, 2015)

Yay for good parenting! Too many parents are permissive and dismissive. My kids aren't perfect and sometimes they suck, but if I don't call them on it and act like everyone else is the problem they grow up to be dbags. Lord knows the world isn't in short supply of those!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jan 29, 2015)

angienharry said:


> So I have devastating news. My mom died a week ago. She had Stage IV liver cancer but was doing pretty well overall, still getting up and around by herself etc. She literally cooked dinner and baked a dessert 2 days before she died. Even though we knew she was terminal, something about the super quick turn from doing "really well" to "100% out of it" in 1 day still took me totally and utterly off guard. I'm just coming back to work (if you can call it that, I'm here, not exactly able to work but hey baby steps) and just getting caught up on emails and my favorite MUT threads. So I just wanted to tell everyone I'm so sad, and I don't know how people get through this. I mean I know I will, it just seems like the pain will never stop.
> 
> Thanks to everyone at MUT for always being a source of sunshine even on the darkest of days.


Oh sweetie!  I am so sorry and sad I am so late seeing this.  It is hard and the only way to get through it is taking it one day and sometimes one hour at a time...and chocolate and I hear exercise also can help, but I cannot attest to that one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 29, 2015)

@@SaraP - Totally agree!


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 29, 2015)

Omg i loved the teacher sending home a note to his dad part. I died. It's an awesome feeling when parents stand up for you. I ended up having to go to a specialized HS it was awful we did like second grade worksheets, there's no way i got a true HS education. Well we had to do IEPs, my last year there they have nothing that requires me to stay at that school, i no longer dont complete my homework, my emotional issues had settled down, etc. So we go into my last IEP and my new goals are now "no cursing" (not at teachers,in general) "bring home contacts" these stupid points papers that mean nothing every day, and "continue WorkAbility" an awful program where our school subsidized us doing work at local crap jobs 50% of us were never hired after. My mother argued with all of them, straight up told them they were stupid not educational/emotional goals. If i wasnt being disrespectful there was no reason i had to curse less, the contracts wete stupid i never got less than 95% of my points and she's a busy woman and I'm graduating in 6 months not a child. She told them unless I had an awful day that needed to be signed to consider them signed and leave them at school. Last but least was WorkAbility, they pleaded with her argued with her told her they wouldn't pass me if I didn't get another job (I've now done 3 jobs/ 30 weeks working my A** off for companies only to be told repeatedly when I was done there wasn't a place for me), at this point I've taken initiative and started a college course on my own, my mom looked them in the eye said that my plans were not to be working in a minimum wage job my entire life and to count my college course as WorkAbility. They argued with her but shed had none it. She told them I had done the work experience part i had participated fully and now I was preparing for MY after graduation plan. After so many crappy years and arguing with each other 24/7 it was amazing to have her on my side lol.


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 29, 2015)

@@ohsailor - Sorry this has been a rough time for you.  Its got to turn around soon.  :hugs3:

I think we have real hopes that a new year means a new start.  It really sucks ass when this just doesn't happen.


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 29, 2015)

@ - The eagle scout story is a great example of things coming out in the wash.  Your son had to deal with a crappy situation, but it turned out better.  He had the tools to succeed anywhere.  Good job mom!


----------



## SaraP (Jan 29, 2015)

ohsailor said:


> Also, I've been having a cruddy time lately, too! I got Strep throat with super swollen tonsils and a REALLY bad, rancid ear infection. I've been fighting with my insurance company to pay my $4,000/month Humira treatments, and JUST when I was catching up money-wise, my poor diabetic pooch got sick again (throwing up, shivering, loss of appetite)- it was another bout on pancreatitis along with his blood sugar going super high for NO REASON, but it cost $600 total, and i have to bring him in next weeks for shots. My poor little guy. He has been through more than most humans I know, and he's such a fighter... I don't like to talk about this, but once he was given about a 15% chance to survive. I was trying to make myself be at peace with it, but he fought through it because he's freaking amazing. He's worth every penny I have, I'm more frustrated that he inherited his mama's (my) health issues and can't catch a break  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh honey  :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:  big internet hugs!!! Fighting with insurance sucks! I wish they could walk in the shoes of the people with afflictions they try to save a buck on, ugh. A family member with ms had the drug company (the one his dr wanted him on) contact him and gave him a workaround to get on the drug, but for the love of god there are things you NEED...we aren't talking vanity here yeeesh! 

Poor puppy  :scared:  hope he feels better soon!


----------



## wadedl (Jan 29, 2015)

BB019 said:


> The scouting issue was the scoutmasters son being a dick, and not happy with Nick (Nick is a very well liked young man).  The son was a introvert (homeschooled and sheltered) and Nick an extrovert, and immediately popular when he joined the troop.  Parents and scouters alike all said the same thing, the issue was NOT with my son, but rather the scoutmasters son.  That being said, we moved to the country and there is only one troop, one scoutmaster, and a slew of lazy ass parents who didn't want to step up and take his role, so we lost because the pussy said either Nick goes, or I go.  THANK GOD!  We changed troops and the new one was more than amazing, Nick excelled there and decided he did want his eagle, all because of the attitude of the new scoutmaster (who treated the older boys with respect, humor, and like young adults) and it was his leadership that helped Nick make his decision to finish (he started as a cub scout at 4 - why I quit college after 2 years, when he was 7...scouting and sports were more important, in my book, and his dad would have let him quit because that would mean his dad had to do LESS parenting) but it was great because Nick truly did his eagle project on his own, in fact he had to get city approval and some engineers to sign off on his project, and I didn't even know about it!  By this time he was in IVLA part time, a senior with a part time schedule at his actual physical school, and we lived in the country so he had his own car and would handle stuff on his own.  Now, I'm not saying the kid wasn't lazy, but when he needed to, he took care of his stuff.  And actually, his dad and I used to marvel at Nick's leadership skills...he would invite his friends over, and then say "I have to do XYZ before we can go play" and he would organize the chores and work that needed to be done, and basically oversee his friends!  It was a crack up!  We'd watch and then I'd catch Nick's eye (Nick and I have a connection that is pretty special so if I hold his gaze long enough, his expression says a thousand words!!) and he'd give me this biiiiiiiiig grin and I'd raise my eyebrows and then we'd just laugh.  He would then say, hey, they're not complaining! LOL!
> 
> I will never forgot a comment from one of the other parents at a troop meeting, about 4 weeks after Nick became the senior patrol leader.  This guy is a farmer, very gruff, and I always thought he hated me for being involved (not with Nick's work, but I was on the committee, went to the committee meetings, was active, and in charge of fundraising) and I didn't think he liked me for the simple fact that I am female.  Let's just say everyone met Nick's dad at Nick's Eagle Scout Court of Honor.  Anyway, he came up to me and said "so, that's your son, Nick, right?" I said yes.  He said 'I've been watching him.  I've seen the way he is with the youngsters.  He has a gift.  He is a natural leader, and I am very impressed with him."  And he walked away.  We never spoke again (because as a rule, he didn't speak with me).  I cried.  It was awesome and I just felt so proud but also touched that he would approach me and tell me that.


My son was in a troop where the Scoutmaster was a control freak. The boys had no responsibilities, no one could be trusted. He personally had to sign everything off. The whole meeting ended up being boys waiting to get things signed off by him most of the time and nothing was ever good enough. One time my son had to get something signed off before a deadline, merit badge day or something and he would not do it quickly because we had to leave. None of the other grown ups would take it and have him sign it because he was such a douche. Finally his wife set up an appointment for us to do it a different day.

He left that troop and is much happier in the new one and the boys can sign each other off, (the adults know what who did so the signing off is a formality really) and have actual say in their troop activities. Its no longer we only do what the scoutmaster says we do. He was the only 11 year old that was allowed to help at the day camp(actually they had to be 13 or 14 and the other kids younger than that age got turned away) and I got compliments about how he was so much more helpful than the older boys every day. He grew up so much over those 5 days! Boy Scouts is so great because it teaches the importance of responsibility.

I am currently trying to prevent what has happened the past 2 years at school from happening again. He has terrible seasonal allergy issues, so he basically has a cold the whole winter even with allergy pills but not bad enough for prescription strength pills we got samples of once. I think it was after an asthma attack. He was seriously better after a couple of doses.  It really affects his performance at school and last year and the year before the teachers both got on his case for being lazy. No matter what I said or did the teachers just said he needed to be responsible and do his work neatly.

He was tested last year and now has an IEP but he has a genius level IQ and loves to read, the school psychologist had never had to go as far into a test as she did with him but when it came to timed tests all of a sudden his performance dropped severely, he does not do well under pressure. He also has minor fine motor issues which mainly just affect his writing making it illegible to most people and some Aspergers characteristics but he is not within the spectrum.

He has been sick twice this month and he can't finish his homework since he is playing catch up but luckily the teachers were willing to make accommodations when I asked them to yesterday unlike last year when the principal got involved and finally got him tested.

Anyways he was previously labeled as lazy and a trouble maker because he is smart in should be able to do the work but sometimes even smart kids need extra support. He would get so upset that kids who put very little effort in but were in the lower reading groups would get praised and he would work his but off and was far above grade level and the teacher would still complain. The teachers would say I just want him to succeed but not at the cost of him crying every night and feeling like he was dumb. He was so surprised to get any recognition at graduation(elementary school) he got a gold presidential medal at graduation which the valedictorian did not get btw, she got a silver. It shows me the teachers play favorite with the girls because there were so many boys that got the gold medal to choose from.


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 29, 2015)

It's really hard being smart and having teacher's grade you on your own personal curve. You're fighting an imaginary version of what the teacher thinks is your best work instead of the benchmarks that were laid out for other students. It makes you not want to put the effort in. If so and so is going to get the same grade as me even though my essay is better thought out, longer, and has more research, and the teachers are still going to say this was great but.... why should I try my hardest?


----------



## wadedl (Jan 29, 2015)

Shalott said:


> He impersonated a teacher and ordered a pizza online. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Is that not the stupidest thing you've heard of or what? But he broke policy with "improper use of school property" so, yeah. Dumb.


That is almost as bad as my brother getting invited to leave for starting a fire in a trash can on a day he was absent. They said he was the ring leader and he was responsible too.

He liked his new school better and channelled his energy in football and roller hockey. He was tallish and chubby and the kids just bounced off of him. He got asked to be on his high school team(he could even skip summer training), they heard about his blocking abilities and he refused. I asked him why, and he said that there were bigger kids at the public schools, he was not crazy. Elementary was only catholic schools but in high school it was all the schools split into divisions by ranking and his high school was in a tough division.


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 29, 2015)

There are so many standards and tests that teachers have to teach too.  There is no room for individuality.  I remember when my oldest son who is very good at math would have to explain his answers in writing because that was the new standardized way of testing.  He just knew the answer.  He didn't have to break it down into words. 

My middle child was tanking on the  reading tests that were standard for awhile.  They take your kid out in the hall and see how fast they read, how many words they get correct and give them a score.  If they scored poorly which mine did, they had extra reading help away from the rest of the class.    It made little sense to me as he scored well on comprehension tests.  So, he knew what he was reading.  I figured he didn't like reading out loud.  He was self-conscious and it was creating a guarantee fail situation.  I pulled him out of the program against the "reading specialists" recommendation.   Taking him away from the other students was not helping with self-esteem.   Today, he is a fine high honors student who presents projects in class with humor and does just fine.  My daughter had the same reading issue.  So, when it was suggested to me with her about the extra help, I said nope.  I said it was a family trait and it would all work out fine.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jan 29, 2015)

ohsailor said:


> Also, I've been having a cruddy time lately, too! I got Strep throat with super swollen tonsils and a REALLY bad, rancid ear infection. I've been fighting with my insurance company to pay my $4,000/month Humira treatments, and JUST when I was catching up money-wise, my poor diabetic pooch got sick again (throwing up, shivering, loss of appetite)- it was another bout on pancreatitis along with his blood sugar going super high for NO REASON, but it cost $600 total, and i have to bring him in next weeks for shots. My poor little guy. He has been through more than most humans I know, and he's such a fighter... I don't like to talk about this, but once he was given about a 15% chance to survive. I was trying to make myself be at peace with it, but he fought through it because he's freaking amazing. He's worth every penny I have, I'm more frustrated that he inherited his mama's (my) health issues and can't catch a break  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The things we do for our "babies".  Most people that know about our boy cat's issues a few years ago still think we're nuts.  He got sick suddenly and wasn't peeing/peeing spots on everything.  We made an appointment the next morning with regular vet, but by middle of night knew he had to go to Emergency vet or he'll die.  They said he was 100% blocked at that point with urine crystals and had we not brought him into them he'd have died within a couple hours.  

He was only turning 2, and this was over his birthday.  They said they got him unblocked and he'd have to transfer for about a week at the regular vet office, but he's fixable.  I couldn't let him die, he's my baby boy, and it was his freaking birthday for goodness sakes.  

A week later, daily vet trips for playing and support--because he was so depressed he wouldn't eat.  Just sat in back of cage with his head down wearing a cone of shame.. We got them to take the cone collar off and as long as we came by each day for a while to see him he would do okay..  1500$ later, he's now 7 this February!  He's only had one minor bout of trouble since then, and we just increased his daily urine vitamins (OTC kind), and he got better in two days.  

He's got to eat urinary health formula, grain free, wet food only...gets kibble treats and snacks-but limited.  And our older (10 this August) girl kitty is allergic to plastic, grains, and gets bouts of kitty herpes (blisters on her mouth/gum line).  She also fractured her front arm once several years ago when she was walking  under me while I carried a framed mirror..the frame broke and the mirror fell on her arm.  "That" was fun... and a nice 1000$ bill as well.  She loved her cast covered with bright pink and yellow baby socks though, we called it her "Flash Dance" sock, and she rubbed it in with guilt every chance she got, and liked showing her socks off...weirdo.  

I hope your baby gets better!  And you too!!  I had strep throat and tonsillitis back to back for years until 3rd grade when they took my tonsils out.  I've had strep once since then and hardly get sick ever since.  ((sickness apparently got traded for clumsy unlucky injuries instead though))  If you regularly get throat sicknesses I highly recommend having tonsils out, makes life so much better!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 29, 2015)

Please don't use "pussy" as a negative. In order for the insult to be effective, people have to accept the idea that women are inferior. There are better insults. I'm partial to turdperson.


----------



## SaraP (Jan 29, 2015)

I've had to administer those reading tests, when I first started some of the kids would be embarrassed and read so low I couldn't hear them. I'd joke that I was soooo old that that's why I couldn't hear them and I'd forgotten my hearing aid. Others would freeze up as I'd start marking incorrect or skipped words, I quickly learned how to make dots and dashes I could understand and that they couldn't see, amazingly their scores improved immediately. Then I'd go back and make the correct markings so the teacher could also understand.

One student almost had me in tears, he was new to the school and of course transferred in the middle of 3rd grade (not easy). Instantly labeled a trouble maker and he was...as soon as he sat down with me and started reading I could tell he was way behind and as his 90 seconds ended he said "I'm stupid. All the other kids are faster then me and I'll never be good." :scared:   I really wanted to hug him, take him home and love the heck out of him! He knew who my kid was and that they were the best reader in the class. I told him "Ya know my kid wasn't always the best reader and use to read really slow and didn't get all the words right. (sure it was 1st grade, but still!) Want to know how that changed?" He side eyed me &lt;_&lt; "It's not that he's smart or better,  he just kept reading and reading until he could do it well. And can I tell you a secret...not everyone is good at everything. What makes us great is we aren't all the same and I've seen you around and I know you are a really neat kid."  He wasn't as down on himself during the rest of our times together, I always tried to have a genuine compliment for him each time.


----------



## LadyK (Jan 29, 2015)

I know I'm late to the conversation but @@Shalott that expulsion sounds ridiculous!  Aren't pizza delivery pranks some of the oldest pranks around?


----------



## SaraP (Jan 29, 2015)

Right! And what's the worst thing that could have happened ... The office had unexpected pizza, lol.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 29, 2015)

@@SaraP hahaha OH NO, NOT PIZZA! HELP! WHAT DO WE DO?!?!?!


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm pretty sure pizza's a vegetable  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> See @@Shalott 's son was starting a garden, COMMUNITY SERVICE!

I'm scared of what school will be as Z moves through it. Stupid pranks are just that pranks, no one got hurt people were annoyed we move on. No harm, No foul.


----------



## Shalott (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm so mad. I hate my computer. I had a huge reply posted and I don't even know what key I hit and it wiped it. I cannot for the life of me figure out how to restore my previous post, even though I know it auto-saves so yeah.

The tl;dr version is that I will happily let my child do online school if he gets good grades, but regardless of how secretly hilarious I think it is, I can't let him feel like it is okay to disobey school rules, even if I think the rules are ridiculous. There is a time for breaking the rules, but unfortunately this wasn't one of them. *sigh*

I think I will go have some pizza...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 29, 2015)

Oh yea but just like a little kid cursing, just because you have to discipline them doesn't mean you can't laugh behind closed doors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm not saying he didn't do anything wrong, just because you can do something and just because it's funny doesn't mean you SHOULD but I also don't think we're letting kids find out some of this stuff on their own. We just tell them it's not ok with no reason and then if they DARE disobey the rules they bring down the suspension/expulsion hammer instead of teaching proper behavior or why we don't do these things (I still do stupid things sometimes, thankfully I'm an adult now and the only person I have to answer to is myself).

Oh and I'm not a touchy, feely, time-outs hurt feelings, kinda parent, I'm "mean" and "rude" and I wear that badge with pride lmao. Yesterday Z wrote out 5 apology cards (after multiple drafts because I'm mean and made her write out a little more each draft) for her behavior to other students lately. But we also went for a drive and talked about her behavior and why she was doing them before we figured out punishments.

Rambling, part of being a kid is doing stupid things because at the time it seemed okay. It's our job as adults to get them to think that action out a few steps farther and determine consequences. Telling them not to and then banning them from school teaches them nothing (The school's punishment system, not @@Shalott who I'm sure will be doling out her own knowledge/corrections  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ), especially for a non-violent, non vandalizing offense.


----------



## Shalott (Jan 29, 2015)

Tweakabell said:


> Oh yea but just like a little kid cursing, just because you have to discipline them doesn't mean you can't laugh behind closed doors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm not saying he didn't do anything wrong, just because you can do something and just because it's funny doesn't mean you SHOULD but I also don't think we're letting kids find out some of this stuff on their own. We just tell them it's not ok with no reason and then if they DARE disobey the rules they bring down the suspension/expulsion hammer instead of teaching proper behavior or why we don't do these things (I still do stupid things sometimes, thankfully I'm an adult now and the only person I have to answer to is myself).
> 
> ...


No for sure, for sure. I wish my whole stupid post hadn't gotten lost because the short version is so abrupt. :lol: One thing that is SO FREAKING STUPID is how the don't have filters on their computers - I mean, come on. Our actual INTERNET connection is set with a parental control, so there is no way the boys can change it. Why wouldn't a school do the same? We can put it at different levels depending on what they should be allowed to access or not, it still boggles my mind how a school filled with MIDDLE to HIGH SCHOOL aged students wouldn't have some sort of controls.

In one swoop they've alleviate the risk that kids will use the internet inappropriately, AND saved me from having to look like either a. The Bad Guy or b. a careless parents who doesn't discipline her kids. So, so stupid.

He actually didn't get into much trouble at home though, because what is even the point at that level? It's already kicking in that he won't see his friends again for some time, and academically he hasn't been successful this whole year, so I think on some level he was really unhappy and just didn't want to tell us, for reasons not yet determined.

Now I;m babbling, LOL, but the moral of the story: INTERNET CONTROLS. :lol:


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 29, 2015)

LOL I know Z didn't get what they were expecting.  What she did was an appropriate reaction (mostly) for an 8 year old. The teacher was like "If you want to arrange a time to come in and we can talk about it, figure out why...." No I'll deal with it at home and had you told me she was misbehaving earlier I could have nipped this in the bud.


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 29, 2015)

The no internet controls is insane my HS had them a decade ago (we could still order pizza though it was mostly porn filters)


----------



## SaraP (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm excited about the kids growing up and getting to talk to them about all the things they got into trouble for and how hilarious we thought it was at the time. In real life we had to act appalled and punish them.

It will also be fun to let them know how horrible we were as kids. That's all hush hush for now. In fact I have I have a long time friend that I always say we can't stay friends because she knows too much and at some point the kids are going to ask her questions.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 29, 2015)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Please don't use "pussy" as a negative. In order for the insult to be effective, people have to accept the idea that women are inferior. There are better insults. I'm partial to turdperson.


Fun fact: the term "pussy" used that way is thought to come from "pusillanimous",which means "showing a lack of courage, timid". but of course no one knows that so when they use it it's still offensive. I just like words  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 29, 2015)

So, my cat sent a glass of vodka flying from one table to another, where it spilled on my laptop, so I'm computer less again for a couple of weeks. Haaaaaatevusing mobile!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Jan 30, 2015)

@@angienharry  Oh I am just so sorry.  I haven't lost a parent that I know of - I'm actually not in touch with my mom...so I can't say I know how you feel, but I know what it is like to lose family that you are so so so so close to you, that you just break in two for the emptiness and despair.

My loss was almost a year ago, and I still have moments where I completely break down for missing him, and wanting him back so badly.  One of the only situations you really can use the word never, and it hurts like hell.

I lost my grandfather this past November, and that hurt, but he was 96, lived his life, and he actually wanted to go home, and it felt like it was time.

But when I lost my dog, Kosar, I fell apart.  He was my best friend I think I loved him more than I love most of my family and friends...

I am truly sorry for your loss, be well, take care of yourself and know there is a world of people out here praying for you.   :hugs3:


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Jan 30, 2015)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Please don't use "pussy" as a negative. In order for the insult to be effective, people have to accept the idea that women are inferior. There are better insults. I'm partial to turdperson.


Huh...I never thought of it that way, I guess because I don't consider it, well, it's not a term I've ever used for, about, or to describe anything about a woman or her parts! HAHAHA!  But you are sooooo right!  I'm sorry!!  :blush:

ETA:  I was raised by my dad...not an excuse, but maybe a reason??  I'm totally sorry!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 30, 2015)

Oh, how I dearly love it when a manager (not *my* manager) demands that I do something because *he knows* it should be done this way, I refuse, he gets pissed and storms off while telling me that *he knows* he's right, and then he comes back four hours later telling me that he owes me an apology because what he was demanding I do is all wrong. There's a reason this is on my wall at work:


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Jan 30, 2015)

What is a stipple brush used for?


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jan 30, 2015)

OMG - @@Kristine Walker - It took me a while, but my chickens finally got around to testing out and loving the toy you sent! BEST SECRET SANTA E-V-E-R! I took a video of them picking some greens from it earlier this week. The bell freaked them out for a bit, but their gluttonous, greedy nature got them over that hump pretty soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealynn (Jan 30, 2015)

@@tgooberbutt My cats loved the video!  They like watching videos on the computer from time to time.  



Spoiler


----------



## Shalott (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm coming here to tell a story so I don't clog up the Sephora thread, LOL. Okay, so speaking of perfumes husbands love or hate - when my hubby and I were dating I wore Coco Mademoiselle all. the. time. I loved it, and so did he. Well, so did most guys, actually, but that isn't the point.

The point is - we were not exactly "saving" ourselves for marriage, if you catch my drift, and I was 18 so pretty much everything I owned was drenched in Coco Mlle. and of course it got really burned into his mind that the scent was a major turn-on. :lol:

Nowadays, things have ah... slowed down a bit, so every now and then he asks why I don't wear Coco Mlle. any more. To give an unfortunate TMI, this guy still has the sex drive of a teenager, but I've lost a lot of energy due to illness and medications. So whenever he accompanies me perfume shopping, I have to steer him away from Chanel, LOL. One of these days, though, I might buy it as a surprise.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ohsailor (Jan 31, 2015)

Kookymama said:


> @@ohsailor - Sorry this has been a rough time for you.  Its got to turn around soon.  :hugs3:
> 
> I think we have real hopes that a new year means a new start.  It really sucks ass when this just doesn't happen.


Thank you so much. This means a lot. &lt;3



sarap said:


> Oh honey  :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:  big internet hugs!!! Fighting with insurance sucks! I wish they could walk in the shoes of the people with afflictions they try to save a buck on, ugh. A family member with ms had the drug company (the one his dr wanted him on) contact him and gave him a workaround to get on the drug, but for the love of god there are things you NEED...we aren't talking vanity here yeeesh!
> 
> Poor puppy  :scared:  hope he feels better soon!


Insurance and pharmaceutical companies are the worst!! When I am clear, you would never know I ever had anything wrong with my skin... but as soon as I go off my medication, it can take only DAYS for my psoriasis to cover my ENTIRE body. My ENTIRE body. Google it- extreme psoriasis- its not pretty. And doctors tell me the pain is about the same as a second degree burn, all over. I once spent a year and a half living like that, after something really traumatic happened to me (I would say, but I think you can guess, and I don't want to make this about that) and I spent two years depressed and addicted to pills (3.5 years sober, yay! But I digress). Psoriasis isn't always a mild condition- I know of a man who is in a wheelchair without use of his legs or arms and is mostly blind- all due to side effects of psoriasis and proriatic arthritits.

The reason I bring up how severe it is is because of the cost of treatments. Taclonex, a common topical treatment, costs about $850 for a 120gm tube without insurance. If I order it online from another country, it costs about $170. With insurance, it costs $15. The problem is, I would need two tubes a month to handle the severity of my psoriasis and the insurance would only cover one tube- it's why I switched to Humira (that, and it works better, and is MUCH better for your skin). I hope to eventually switch to another drug that's similar but works even better with less side effects. I NEED this drug. Without it, I can't walk without being at a level 8-9 pain, much less other physical activities, and again... if you Google it, you'll see why I would also have to cover up every inch of my body. Basically, EFF THEM FOR NOT GETTING IT NO MATTER HOW MANY DOCTORS TRY TO TELL THEM.

/rant. Sorry, I needed that!


----------



## Shalott (Jan 31, 2015)

@@ohsailor :hugs3: :hugs3: :hugs3:   No words, I'm sorry!


----------



## SaraP (Jan 31, 2015)

Why on earth isn't a Dr's recommendation (or 2) enough!?!?!!?!?!?! The MS meds are close to 6K a month, which is crazy until you think about the alternative...the insurance companies aren't hurting for money, why if we can help it, should people be asked to hurt and suffer for their profit????    also end rant...but I hear ya @@ohsailor!

*almost end rant...my husband has a condition that is causing him to go blind, he's had surgery and is on every med they have...well almost, there is one that is better then the other ones combined but it's just not covered. So we keep our fingers crossed that the blindness is slow enough that we make it to older age. Somewhere a cost vs "cure" formula has f'd us....


----------



## Shalott (Jan 31, 2015)

@@SaraP :hugs3: :hugs3: :hugs3:   To you too!

Oh man, ladies, my heart is hurting for you tonight. I wish I could shake sense into someone and make them see the light! Healthcare is so effed up...


----------



## ohsailor (Jan 31, 2015)

normajean2008 said:


> The things we do for our "babies".  Most people that know about our boy cat's issues a few years ago still think we're nuts.  He got sick suddenly and wasn't peeing/peeing spots on everything.  We made an appointment the next morning with regular vet, but by middle of night knew he had to go to Emergency vet or he'll die.  They said he was 100% blocked at that point with urine crystals and had we not brought him into them he'd have died within a couple hours.
> 
> He was only turning 2, and this was over his birthday.  They said they got him unblocked and he'd have to transfer for about a week at the regular vet office, but he's fixable.  I couldn't let him die, he's my baby boy, and it was his freaking birthday for goodness sakes.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so glad your little one is happy and healthy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I don't get people who don't get it! I have always had both dogs and cats growing up, and my dad always treated them like members of the family and mourned them like they were, so that is how it has always been for me. I adopted my puppy when he was just 8 weeks old, but I heard through a friend of a friend that the puppy mill that he was bred in was going to put him down because he had pneumonia. I quickly grabbed him up from them (and reported them), and he was given a 50/50 chance at that time to survive, but a few thousand dollars and months of TLC later, he was super happy healthy, and strong.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It wasn't until he was around 5 that he started to get new issues- he would get pancreatitis every 5 months- and finally got diabetes, which was when he almost died (I can't talk about that- it hurts too bad and it's the one thing I get superstitious about). I have probably spent about $20,000 on vet bills on him, but he is so worth it. He is the most loving dog i have ever met, and even though he is so stubborn, he makes me laugh every single day. Plus waking up to him and my kitty cuddling both me and one another is the best thing ever.

He is totally good! He was obviously getting better about 3 days ago but still wouldn't eat, yesterday he was totally good except he only wanted to eat if I hand fed him, and today he is totally back to normal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ohsailor (Jan 31, 2015)

Shalott said:


> @@ohsailor :hugs3: :hugs3: :hugs3:   No words, I'm sorry!


Thank you &lt;3 Seriously



sarap said:


> Why on earth isn't a Dr's recommendation (or 2) enough!?!?!!?!?!?! The MS meds are close to 6K a month, which is crazy until you think about the alternative...the insurance companies aren't hurting for money, why if we can help it, should people be asked to hurt and suffer for their profit????    also end rant...but I hear ya @@ohsailor!
> 
> *almost end rant...my husband has a condition that is causing him to go blind, he's had surgery and is on every med they have...well almost, there is one that is better then the other ones combined but it's just not covered. So we keep our fingers crossed that the blindness is slow enough that we make it to older age. Somewhere a cost vs "cure" formula has f'd us....


Oh man, I am SO sorry!! I can't even imagine what that must be like. I don't even want to put it into words, because I'm sure you already know... but you're both basically going through my biggest fear, the helplessness of it all. Let me just say you WILL be in my thoughts and that I hope with all my might that you find the cure you need. I am SO sorry, ugh.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Major hugs to you (I can only imagine what you're going through as well) and to your husband.


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 31, 2015)

sarap said:


> Why on earth isn't a Dr's recommendation (or 2) enough!?!?!!?!?!?! The MS meds are close to 6K a month, which is crazy until you think about the alternative...the insurance companies aren't hurting for money, why if we can help it, should people be asked to hurt and suffer for their profit????    also end rant...but I hear ya @@ohsailor!
> 
> *almost end rant...my husband has a condition that is causing him to go blind, he's had surgery and is on every med they have...well almost, there is one that is better then the other ones combined but it's just not covered. So we keep our fingers crossed that the blindness is slow enough that we make it to older age. Somewhere a cost vs "cure" formula has f'd us....


Ugh that sucks, *hugs* No one deserves to be a cost/benefit statistic.

In tweakabell dorky news:



Spoiler



After a trip to the sauna (allergy steam run through the dryer), Squid is ready for his grand adventure to his new owner.


----------



## saku (Jan 31, 2015)

i've been wanting to share a good news here, but everyone's having rough times... but i just want to say, it'll get better. we just all have to keep truckin'. 

this is what i constantly told myself, and now....

...i finally am a phd candidate! i finished all my exams last wednesday. in my department, phd candidacy means that you have to pass 4 written exams, an oral exam (these comprise the qualifying exam), and then present and defend your proposal, and also be done with all the coursework. man, it's a whole lot of work and i'm really really tired at this point, especially since the first time i did my proposal, i 'passed with conditions', and basically the conditions are to do additional work and present and defend it again. but i've always told myself to "keep truckin'". and now, that's all over and the fun part begins! i now have a much clearer research framework in mind, and my task is to do the experiments i've set to do and write my dissertation. the next exam will be my dissertation defense. that'll be in roughly a year (and a half) from now. i'm..soo..close...

hope everyone has a relaxing weekend.


----------



## SaraP (Jan 31, 2015)

@@saku Yay!!! Isn't it great to see light at the end of the tunnel!!

And thanks everyone for the kindness, that's why I love MUT! We all get the hand we are dealt and we only have one guaranteed go round so live it the best we can, right... :flowers:

@@tweakabell He's just the cutest thing ever! I love how talented and quirky you are.


----------



## saku (Jan 31, 2015)

sarap said:


> @@saku Yay!!! Isn't it great to see light at the end of the tunnel!!
> 
> And thanks everyone for the kindness, that's why I love MUT! We all get the hand we are dealt and we only have one guaranteed go round so live it the best we can, right... :flowers:
> 
> @@tweakabell He's just the cutest thing ever! I love how talented and quirky you are.


yes it is! after 4 long years, i can finally see light! haha


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 31, 2015)

@@saku - I am exhausted just reading all you had to do to reach your goal. You deserve to celebrate all the hard work you put in to getting to this wonderful place! Congrats to you an all your success.


----------

